# New SWGE Superthread! Now Open to All! (6/24/2019)



## MUDoc81

My daughter was very excited to meet Rey the other day!  So excited that we forgot to get her autograph!  Does anyone have a picture they could upload of her signature?  Thanks!


----------



## corrie563

The star wars characters weren't allowed to do autographs when we were last there in June.


----------



## Vala

She wasn't signing last October either.


----------



## Ksdisney22

Can use some help with packing the lightsabers.

We have the large suitcase and are flying united. 

We removed the blade from the hilt. 

Leave the blade in the bag and place diagonal? 

Let blade free float? 

The blade does not fit flush against the back. 

I think we have it sorted but looking for advice from anyone who has traveled


----------



## piccolopat

With the price of these things, I would look into sending it home insured via UPS.


----------



## lynn_s

I mailed the blade back, didnt fit in suitcase.  Took the hilt in the suitcase.   Bell services taped 3 boxes together and i put sheathed blade in that.  Boxes were the rectangular priority mail type.


----------



## Ksdisney22

lynn_s said:


> I mailed the blade back, didnt fit in suitcase.  Took the hilt in the suitcase.   Bell services taped 3 boxes together and i put sheathed blade in that.  Boxes were the rectangular priority mail type.


----------



## Ksdisney22

Thanks lynn_s. Staying at dlh. Good to know I wont be the first. Any hints on cost?


----------



## bumbershoot

Just sayin’


----------



## figment_jii

I saw that posting from the TSA, but I'm curious about whether airlines are actually allowing them as carry-on.  I had read that the blades were about 36" long, which would exceed the maximum allowable size for most carry-ons, even at the diagonal.


----------



## SDSUMarcus01

I flew with mine as a carry on (with the lightsaber bag) via SNA and United, along with a backpack and a shopping bag.  United gate agents didn't stop me and neither did the attendants. I took the hilt off and only left the blade in the lightsaber bag.  It fit in the back of the overhead bin with no problems. I blocked the end with the connections with another carry on and was a little worried about the rest of it, but some other passenger put his full size carry on in with no problem. It helps that the bins are curved with more space at the back of the bin on the bottom.  A standard suitcase won't touch that area because it'll hit the curved part on the top.


----------



## figment_jii

Wow, so United let you take on three pieces of carry-on?  That's lucky!  The last time I had a carry-on, a personal item, and a bag from the food court, they made me shove the food court bag into the carry-on so that I only had two items.


----------



## ateam79828592

DH carried his in the provided case as a carry on on 2 American Airline flights on Saturday along w his backpack and roller bag. No issues. It easily fit in overhead storage (without hilt) on both flights with one flight being a smaller plane where roller bags weren’t allowed (2x2 seating)


----------



## bjmort

So from what I understand the blade is 36inches which will definitely not fit ina Suitcase. No suitcase that I can see for sale is large enough. 

I’m in Australia and I checked with Qantas and a virgin Australia and they both said they will NOT accept them as carry on.


----------



## starry_solo

Not sure when you're going to be there, but you might consider packing these with you (flattened of course):

https://store.usps.com/store/produc...ity-mail-express-medium-tube---1098-P_O_1098M
They are free from USPS, but you can only get them from their online store (they will ship free too)


----------



## bumbershoot

figment_jii said:


> I saw that posting from the TSA, but I'm curious about whether airlines are actually allowing them as carry-on.  I had read that the blades were about 36" long, which would exceed the maximum allowable size for most carry-ons, even at the diagonal.



I’ve seen sooo many kids get on planes carrying the huge Kylo Ren lightsabers.


----------



## Vala

Airport security in Germany confiscated my toy lightsaber from the "Build your own lightsaber" years ago. Classified it as a weapon. Wish I was kidding.


----------



## CaptainEIEIO

Go to the local UPS store, send it back via that way, would be the best way to do it. They will put it into a well built box, they have them for golf clubs. Just don't do it until the day before you go home so it doesn't beat you home. Google UPS store.


----------



## 2tinkerbell

I have flown with prints in a mailing tube before.  I think they count it as a carry on, but, I am not too sure.  I am planning on putting the hilt in my "personal" bag that fits under the seat and bring a mailing tube for the blade.  Hopefully I can fit 2 blades into it as we will have 2 light sabers.  My DD plans to do the same with her hilt.  I am a little nervous about my plan because we are flying into and out of LAX - saved $150 even after adding ground transportation in.


----------



## ShadowCross

I read on reddit that Southwest was allowing them no problem, but that they counted as a carry on item, so no carry on suitcase if you have a lightsaber. I was hoping to get some ideas from here about how we can handle getting ours from WDW back home to Cali next year. From what I've found so far I think mailing the case and the blade home and carrying the handle is going to be the best bet.


----------



## Ksdisney22

Just to close it out, flew with them on United.

Removed blade from hilt, placed blade in black saber carry case, placed blade + carry case in large suitcase diagonally with other items (clothes), had hilts in separate carry on. 

Carry on was checked by TSA manually. They disassembled one hilt (but mostly because I think they were geeking out... three of them were there).

No issues with Droid as a carry on for DD. Placed in overhead bin on full flight.


----------



## Gophers

We were in Disneyland in December and they shipped multiple items to our house.  I was wondering if Disney will do the same thing with the Saber’s?


----------



## Ksdisney22

A few more adds

No Disney Visa discount on sabers. Worked elsewhere.

No package to hotel for light sabers (but wouldnt have anyway since we had 8-midnight slot and its SOO fun to have them out/take pics at night.)


----------



## mickeymom22

I can't wait!  I will be visiting DL next month!  

If you get a reservation for Oga's do you need to join a boarding group to be able to stay in the land?

Or do they automatically put you in a boarding group around the time of your ressies at Oga's?

Thanks!


----------



## avalon451

The reservations for Oga’s Or Savi’s count as your boarding group. You will be allowed into the land 1 hour prior to your reservation.


----------



## cyctorres

Could someone explain clearly about the boarding groups, their limitations and other things?


----------



## gottalovepluto

cyctorres said:


> Could someone explain clearly about the boarding groups, their limitations and other things?


If SWGE is at capacity Boarding Groups will be enabled. No boarding group or reservation for Savi or Oga then no SWGE entry for you. Get a group number at a FP kiosk or on the app. Groups are allowed in by number, you have 2 hours to enter SWGE when your boarding group is called by notice on the app or on boards around the park. Stay as long as you want once you get in.

If SWGE Status is “open” you don’t need a boarding pass.


----------



## cyctorres

gottalovepluto said:


> If SWGE is at capacity Boarding Groups will be enabled. No boarding group or reservation for Savi or Oga then no SWGE entry for you. Get a group number at a FP kiosk or on the app. Groups are allowed in by number, you have 2 hours to enter SWGE when your boarding group is called by notice on the app or on boards around the park. Stay as long as you want once you get in.
> 
> If SWGE Status is “open” you don’t need a boarding pass.


----------



## mickeymom22

avalon451 said:


> The reservations for Oga’s Or Savi’s count as your boarding group. You will be allowed into the land 1 hour prior to your reservation.



Thank you!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

After a snafu with the old Superthread, here is a fresh new one. Post away, DISers! (Working on the old one... we'll see what happens -- keep your fingers crossed!)


----------



## mydisneyanytime

How much of a motion ride like Star Tours is the new ride?  I am fine to take the "chicken exit" after waiting with my family but my son really wants me to ride with them.  I can't do Mission Space in Epcot (due to the straps and extremely small podlike structure along with motion sickness).  I can't do Star Tours but Flights of Passage in Animal Kingdom is fine for the most part.  I just want to know what I am up against before I make my decision and I can't seem to find a lot about the motion part of the ride.  Thanks!


----------



## snowglobe

mydisneyanytime said:


> How much of a motion ride like Star Tours is the new ride?  I am fine to take the "chicken exit" after waiting with my family but my son really wants me to ride with them.  I can't do Mission Space in Epcot (due to the straps and extremely small podlike structure along with motion sickness).  I can't do Star Tours but Flights of Passage in Animal Kingdom is fine for the most part.  I just want to know what I am up against before I make my decision and I can't seem to find a lot about the motion part of the ride.  Thanks!


I didn't do well on my one ride as pilot. But, I went right after leaving Oga's with 2 drinks in me. Some say the Engineer position is better for motion.


----------



## rteetz

I posted this in some other threads as well... I think I am going to write an article about this but wanted to post some thoughts after tonights news and the first non-reservation day.

SWGE is a hit thematically, and from a theme park innovation standpoint. Now people are beginning to question the popularity of the land and what that means going forward. In my opinion Disneyland did an amazing job opening SWGE. The CM previews, to media days, and then reservations. It gave locals and hotel guests a "lower" crowd option to see the land and gave Disneyland management/ops some room to test and adjust. We saw several changes throughout that reservation period and even during day 1 of non-reservations we saw changes and tomorrow will bring more changes.

I do not think because of the low crowds that SWGE is not a success. Disney doesn't seem to be thrilled with the low crowds at the moment though with the lifting of CM blockouts. SoCal APs Deluxe and lower are still blocked out as well. No word if there will be any lifts there. It was also a Monday. Will the weekend be the same? We shall see of course. The virtual queue when in use worked extremely well too. I believe many just stayed away from DL today in anticipation of crowds. We shall see if that continues.

As for Walt Disney World. I imagine they were watching this today. WDW isn't the same demographic as DL. I do wonder though if they will implement the virtual queue after watching this. WDW Management doesn't always see things the same and may think its not needed. Hopefully they still have it in case it is needed. It would make everything so much more manageable.

The other point brought up is are people waiting to go to WDW? Are people waiting for ROTR to open? Definitely some are. Is that a huge amount though to make up the crowd difference we expected? We don't really know. The CM pass lifts are telling. I think Disney definitely expected bigger crowds. One more piece not as talked about but is pricing also getting to people? Park ticket, hotel, food, and then of course the Star Wars merch is not cheap. So are people just not going? More data we don't have.

Either way the days going forward will be something to watch.


----------



## disneylover102

Someone mentioned in the other thread getting pilot as a single rider. Did they assign it to you after you waited in the Single Rider line? It’s just going to kill me if I go by myself and can’t get pilot.


----------



## disneylover102

And speaking of single rider, how have waits been for that today? I assume they haven’t been too bad since regular wait times haven’t been too bad?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

mydisneyanytime said:


> How much of a motion ride like Star Tours is the new ride?  I am fine to take the "chicken exit" after waiting with my family but my son really wants me to ride with them.  I can't do Mission Space in Epcot (due to the straps and extremely small podlike structure along with motion sickness).  I can't do Star Tours but Flights of Passage in Animal Kingdom is fine for the most part.  I just want to know what I am up against before I make my decision and I can't seem to find a lot about the motion part of the ride.  Thanks!


I personally found it less sickness-inducing than Star Tours, maybe because it’s not in 3-D? However, the ride vehicle is much smaller, so if you are claustrophobic that might be an issue. It’s not tight quarters like the Nemo subs, but definitely more like an actual shop cockpit than Star Tours.


----------



## dina444444

disneylover102 said:


> And speaking of single rider, how have waits been for that today? I assume they haven’t been too bad since regular wait times haven’t been too bad?


At one point is was as long as the standby line. It was at the bottom of the stairs.


----------



## SusanMatt

Removed, confirmed info.


----------



## Luke Lin

Can anyone chime in on how long it takes to get on MFSR using the Single Rider line from certain landmarks along the way? For example, from the point where you can choose one of two stairwells?


----------



## disneylover102

dina444444 said:


> At one point is was as long as the standby line. It was at the bottom of the stairs.


How long was standby at that time?


----------



## midnight star

rteetz said:


> One more piece not as talked about but is pricing also getting to people? Park ticket, hotel, food, and then of course the Star Wars merch is not cheap. So are people just not going? More data we don't have.


This is what I am wondering. In years past, their increases never deterred crowds. Well maybe now the prices are actually keeping people away.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

midnight star said:


> This is what I am wondering. In years past, their increases never deterred crowds. Well maybe now the prices are actually keeping people away.


I had some extra spots on my reservation on Sunday and I couldn’t get any takers. Part was due to the cost ($149 for a one-park ticket). A few people were learning toward yes until I dropped that price and they said nah...


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I had some extra spots on my reservation on Sunday and I couldn’t get any takers. Part was due to the cost ($149 for a one-park ticket). A few people were learning toward yes until I dropped that price and they said nah...


Yep! My aunt only did one day one park due to cost. She only came for Star Wars and didn't want to do anything extra. She actually didn't even want to stay all day. We made one stop on Main Street around 2:30 so I could buy a purse, then we left for the day.


----------



## gottalovepluto

midnight star said:


> This is what I am wondering. In years past, their increases never deterred crowds. Well maybe now the prices are actually keeping people away.


I think they are. Disney vets are even beginning to get fed up with the prices (see people who let their APs go this year), they went this Spring with the deals and/or are waiting until the hoopla blows over to get better bang for their buck. And then SWGE fans with only a passing interest in Disney very well could have looked at Disney prices and went “WHAT?! And the main ride is apparently not even up yet? Heck no!” Maybe the Mouse House doesn’t have the pricing power they think they do...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

disneylover102 said:


> Someone mentioned in the other thread getting pilot as a single rider. Did they assign it to you after you waited in the Single Rider line? It’s just going to kill me if I go by myself and can’t get pilot.


It is possible to get pilot as a single rider. You might just get it, you can ask for it, or you can trade for it. If the SR line is moving pretty quickly, you might be able to ride a few times in a row and get all 3 positions that way.


----------



## midnight star

This question got lost in the other thread. For the droids, what areas does it interact with best? I noticed mine moved around the ride, market, and another droid. How do I get it to react more? Mine doesn't have any of the personality chips in it. I'm going next week and want to walk around with it some more. It's fun to watch lol.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Has any parents with picky eaters eaten at docking bay yet? The only thing my kiddo will eat is mac and cheese and I’m wondering if I can just order a few of those separately.


----------



## njchris

disneylover102 said:


> Someone mentioned in the other thread getting pilot as a single rider. Did they assign it to you after you waited in the Single Rider line? It’s just going to kill me if I go by myself and can’t get pilot.


I said that. They had a group of 5 in there, I walked into single rider line. The CM had already given 5 of the cards out.  He handed me the last one.  It was pilot.  It's really up to the cm how he hands them out. Maybe they  put in order, maybe he shuffles or does it backwards.   You may go single rider and not get pilot.  I wouldn't count on it. It's a fun ride no matter what, IMHO.


----------



## SomeGuyInOz

njchris said:


> I wouldn't count on it. It's a fun ride no matter what, IMHO.


I agree.  Although it is fun to be the pilot, I still enjoy any of the other positions as well.  And I've done all the positions as single rider, just as you said.


----------



## dina444444

disneylover102 said:


> How long was standby at that time?


I think the post said around 35/40 minutes.


----------



## MommyLove

theluckyrabbit said:


> After a snafu with the old Superthread, here is a fresh new one. Post away, DISers! (Working on the old one... we'll see what happens -- keep your fingers crossed!)



Bummer! It would be great if this one started with all of today's posts reporting on Day 1 of non-reservation SWGE happenings.



rteetz said:


> ... Either way the days going forward will be something to watch.



I think hands down the #1 reason the crowds were so low today is the AP block outs for Deluxe and So Cal. #2 would be fear of crazy crowds keeping vacationers away.

When DH and I were considering converting our 5-day passes from our Christmas trip into APs, I argued that we shouldn't because "this will be the year they're opening Star Wars Land and it will be insane - we should wait for the crowds to die down first". I'm sure there were plenty of other people convinced it was going to be just crazy. And why not? Pandora. Hagrid's 14 hour line.

By the time Deluxe & So Cal can get in, so many people that wanted to have already done so, so I don't see a mad crush happening then either. At this point it looks like it will just end up being an extended roll out period. Personally, I'm thrilled!

Because today was so great crowd-wise, and she has the day off work, my older DD and I are going tomorrow. She's been once at night. She wants to see it during the day and also see Oga's (the one thing she didn't see when she went). The weather will be perfect too! Not too hot.  Crowd-wise, I expect tomorrow will be much like today!

I was really surprised to see the land open without needing a boarding pass around 4:30pm today on Day 1 and stay open (to my knowledge) for the rest of the day. At 11pm the wait time for MFSR showed as 15 minutes. Wow. Who would have guessed that?!


----------



## IAmDis

WDW will not have a virtual queue... no way. Everyday is someone's only day at Hollywood Studios and with the crowds expected, they cannot tell a tourist who spent 8k for his family that the land is too crowded for them to enter. Everyone is on a schedule in Orlando, so implementing a virtual queue will not happen. It will be a free for all, average 240 min wait time, cuz again, unlike DLand, tourists visiting WDW is their once in a lifetime trip, every single day.


----------



## Mathmagicland

mydisneyanytime said:


> How much of a motion ride like Star Tours is the new ride?  I am fine to take the "chicken exit" after waiting with my family but my son really wants me to ride with them.  I can't do Mission Space in Epcot (due to the straps and extremely small podlike structure along with motion sickness).  I can't do Star Tours but Flights of Passage in Animal Kingdom is fine for the most part.  I just want to know what I am up against before I make my decision and I can't seem to find a lot about the motion part of the ride.  Thanks!


I have to avoid all coaster type rides.  I rode this millennium falcon ride three times in a row without any problems at all.  It moves a bit but a lot depends on those in the pilot role.  I found it to be easier than Star Tours.  I’d suggest You try it.  If it the gunner spot you can go on automatic and not worry about pushing the buttons.  If an engineer, you are farthest from the screen and that might be good too, not so many buttons to push there,  avoid the pilot spot as you’d have to watch the screen to drive the spaceship


----------



## LilyJC

TikiTikiFan said:


> Has any parents with picky eaters eaten at docking bay yet? The only thing my kiddo will eat is mac and cheese and I’m wondering if I can just order a few of those separately.



Docking Bay is rough for picky eaters (including myself )! My youngest ordered the Mac n’ cheese which came with a chunk of fried chicken. She ate everything without complaining  except the vegetables....


----------



## TheZue

gottalovepluto said:


> I think they are. Disney vets are even beginning to get fed up with the prices (see people who let their APs go this year), they went this Spring with the deals and/or are waiting until the hoopla blows over to get better bang for their buck. And then SWGE fans with only a passing interest in Disney very well could have looked at Disney prices and went “WHAT?! And the main ride is apparently not even up yet? Heck no!” Maybe the Mouse House doesn’t have the pricing power they think they do...


I think we are seeing early recession signs. RV sales are down for the first time since the recovery this year. My husband is a retail district manager and sales are down year on year. Vegas visitor numbers are down. In our area housing prices are slowly dropping. This just adds to my suspicions.

Also any hardcore Star Wars fans are going to wait for the entire land to be open. We come every year or two so it’s disappointing but not a huge deal. If we were just coming for Star Wars land we’d absolutely wait. The silver lining of the delay is it will make it easier to convince DH we need to go back sooner once it opens. But, had we not rented vacation points and planned to bring the in-laws we likely would have delayed until the spring too.


----------



## rteetz

IAmDis said:


> WDW will not have a virtual queue... no way. Everyday is someone's only day at Hollywood Studios and with the crowds expected, they cannot tell a tourist who spent 8k for his family that the land is too crowded for them to enter. Everyone is on a schedule in Orlando, so implementing a virtual queue will not happen. It will be a free for all, average 240 min wait time, cuz again, unlike DLand, tourists visiting WDW is their once in a lifetime trip, every single day.


Sure they can. Disney has emphasized in marketing for the DHS version that capacity is limited. You have to have some sort of limit for safety.


----------



## gottalovepluto

IAmDis said:


> WDW will not have a virtual queue... no way. Everyday is someone's only day at Hollywood Studios and with the crowds expected, they cannot tell a tourist who spent 8k for his family that the land is too crowded for them to enter. Everyone is on a schedule in Orlando, so implementing a virtual queue will not happen. It will be a free for all, average 240 min wait time, cuz again, unlike DLand, tourists visiting WDW is their once in a lifetime trip, every single day.





rteetz said:


> Sure they can. Disney has emphasized in marketing for the DHS version that capacity is limited. You have to have some sort of limit for safety.


I agree I see the virtual line as a definite possibility there. There are simply too many people with potential access and, especially with just one ride, there is only so much space in the new land. If your return window conflicts with later plans that’s your problem, not Disney’s.

Lots of people visit Disneyland for that once in a lifetime trip, WDW doesn’t have a monopoly on that. Nor does WDW have a monopoly on being super expensive lol.


----------



## MillauFr

gottalovepluto said:


> I think they are. Disney vets are even beginning to get fed up with the prices (see people who let their APs go this year), they went this Spring with the deals and/or are waiting until the hoopla blows over to get better bang for their buck. And then SWGE fans with only a passing interest in Disney very well could have looked at Disney prices and went “WHAT?! And the main ride is apparently not even up yet? Heck no!” Maybe the Mouse House doesn’t have the pricing power they think they do...


I think the fear of massive crowds caused out of town visitors to avoid booking this Summer. Also most annual pass holders are blocked. This fall Will see the massive crowds return


----------



## Doctor Who

I was a single rider when I rode it last week. Once through the single rider line and once through the regular line. I was the engineer on the left side both times. I really enjoyed the ride but the first time I found myself so worried about pushing my 15 buttons that I really didn't see what was going on. The second time I rode I just left the buttons on automatic and then I really enjoyed it.


----------



## MommyLove

Got our Oga's reservation for today. I did get a message that the reservation "isn't linking" but I got a confirmation email, and my res is showing in the app, so...? 

Can't wait to see DL & SWGE today!


----------



## MillauFr

IAmDis said:


> WDW will not have a virtual queue... no way. Everyday is someone's only day at Hollywood Studios and with the crowds expected, they cannot tell a tourist who spent 8k for his family that the land is too crowded for them to enter. Everyone is on a schedule in Orlando, so implementing a virtual queue will not happen. It will be a free for all, average 240 min wait time, cuz again, unlike DLand, tourists visiting WDW is their once in a lifetime trip, every single day.



You will have to make reservations at DW just like DL did early on.  Guests staying at offsite properties are going to be out of luck and not able to access Star Wars at DW at least until 2020.


----------



## katyringo

I’m sure like all of you, I follow lots of Disney things. Instagram. Disneyland Facebook groups. The boards here. 

That spring ticket deal really motivated a lot of out of town guests to take their trip. Especially since get away today and Disney ran it. Allowing for packages that allowed them some flexibility in payment options. 

You take that, plus block outs, plus the reservation period, plus PR of “massive crowds”, plus a second ride not open now” plus the same land opening at the “bigger, better, more popular park” in Florida...

All those things I think came together to form a perfect storm of low crowds for Disneyland. 

Now the question is if Disney meant to do that or not. One may think all the work they did leading up that they did not... 

But then I think it was the smartest thing ever. They now can control the crowds in so many ways. Slowly releasing block out days, offering a sale, etc.

And you better believe by the amount of posts I’m reading about people going “in the fall” and “when can I book a 2020 package” that the crowds are coming.. 

As someone leaving in 5! Days for Disneyland the release of cast block outs made my heart sink a bit. But I’m remember that we always travel at busy times! I just got my hopes up for the possibility of low crowds. So I’m just changing my mindset back to plan for crazy.


----------



## katyringo

Sooo

It’s 730 on a Disneyland magic morning day and Star Wars land shows closed on the app, but the ride is showing a wait time. 

Seems they may be moving the rope drop crowd in early.


----------



## TheZue

katyringo said:


> Sooo
> 
> It’s 730 on a Disneyland magic morning day and Star Wars land shows closed on the app, but the ride is showing a wait time.
> 
> Seems they may be moving the rope drop crowd in early.


I was just coming to say that! Anyone know when they let them in?


----------



## fly girl

rteetz said:


> One more piece not as talked about but is pricing also getting to people? Park ticket, hotel, food, and then of course the Star Wars merch is not cheap. So are people just not going? More data we don't have.
> 
> Either way the days going forward will be something to watch.



The CM lift is interesting. I hadn't heard about that. 

Pricing could play a small part for some, esp with lack of resort hotel discounts.  It was a big deal for us not getting the military hotel discount. Thankfully with my company I was able to get a small (and compared to military, I am talking small) discount or we would have bagged the trip and gone to Cedar Point.


----------



## poptart90

After watching what happened yesterday, I remembered something that happened just about every time we rode Star Tours following the addition of the GE trailer...especially last summer!

Almost every CM would give the cabin a heads up to watch for the new “Star Wars Land” followed up with a “AndI wouldn’t bother coming to visit for like three years cause it’s going to be absolutely insane!!!!!” 

Too much great advertising??


----------



## Imdboss

We arrived to the park last night at 10pm. Didn’t expect to get into SWGE but it was surprisingly open to all. I highly suggest going late at night after the fireworks when the mass exodus happens. The line for MFSR was about 20min around 11pm. I could literally spend an entire day there looking at all the details and not get bored. I knew it would be amazing and immersive but this was so much more than that. We plan to check it out further tonight.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MillauFr said:


> You will have to make reservations at DW just like DL did early on.  Guests staying at offsite properties are going to be out of luck and not able to access Star Wars at DW at least until 2020.


Now that’s wrong. WDW has confirmed there will be no by reservation only system implemented at WDW’s SWGE.


----------



## MillauFr

gottalovepluto said:


> Now that’s wrong. WDW has confirmed there will be no by reservation only system implemented at WDW’s SWGE.


So they will just do fast pass only?


----------



## ksromack

MillauFr said:


> So they will just do fast pass only?


They’ve already indicated that FPs would not be available for SWGE


----------



## rteetz

*Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland Resort Opens with ‘Out of this World’ Guest Experience*


----------



## gottalovepluto

MillauFr said:


> So they will just do fast pass only?


There will not be FP for either WDW or DL versions for now. DL has a Boarding System and what some of us suspect is that a Boarding System is possible at WDW as well.


----------



## MIChessGuy

Hmm, I never thought the pricing would have any impact on attendance.  Disney prices at the two U.S. parks just go up and up and up, all the time, and it doesn't seem to matter.  My own thinking is that the emphasis on the movies that aren't as good might be part of the problem.  Youth has always been a critical focus of entertainment companies, but the older visitors remember the classic characters from IV through VI and aren't necessarily as enamored with Kylo Ren and porgs and whatever else is the big thing these days.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

My question about Savi’s new reservation system was on the old thread so I’ll throw it out again:

When someone does the new reservation system, can you tell me when your card was actually charged? The reservation page says “you will not be charged until you arrive at the activity.”

But I’ve seen all the Disneyland bloggers (like Disneyland Daily- and she’s usually spot on) posting that you are charged when you make the reservation.

I’d love to know when someone does it! I’m doing the reservation making for our group that all wants to build so I’d like to know if my card would be charged nearly $900 when I make the reservation.  And plus, I usually do the Target gift card dealio to save money and usually you can’t pay with those on the app... which would be a bummer because I was hoping to use one to ‘help’ with that hefty lightsaber cost.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143537606816411648


----------



## Mathmagicland

TikiTikiFan said:


> My question about Savi’s new reservation system was on the old thread so I’ll throw it out again:
> 
> When someone does the new reservation system, can you tell me when your card was actually charged? The reservation page says “you will not be charged until you arrive at the activity.”
> 
> But I’ve seen all the Disneyland bloggers (like Disneyland Daily- and she’s usually spot on) posting that you are charged when you make the reservation.
> 
> I’d love to know when someone does it! I’m doing the reservation making for our group that all wants to build so I’d like to know if my card would be charged nearly $900 when I make the reservation.  And plus, I usually do the Target gift card dealio to save money and usually you can’t pay with those on the app... which would be a bummer because I was hoping to use one to ‘help’ with that hefty lightsaber cost.


From the Disneyland resort Savi’s workshop page - 

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/savis-workshop-reservations/savis-workshop-mobile.html
*mportant Details*

$199.99 per lightsaber, plus tax
Payment will be due upon arrival at the location


----------



## crystal1313

TikiTikiFan said:


> Has any parents with picky eaters eaten at docking bay yet? The only thing my kiddo will eat is mac and cheese and I’m wondering if I can just order a few of those separately.



My super picky 9 year old wanted the mac n cheese with chicken.  My DH mistakenly oredered the adult meal for that, and instead of mac n cheese, it was mashed potatoes....but DH kept telling him it was mac n cheese.  LOL.  I think my DH just thought the food was supposed to look weird for the theming.  It worked out well because the chicken in the adult meal was much larger and DS9 really liked that.  He also thankfully typically likes mashed potatoes and he ate almost all of that too.  At the end I had to break it to both of them that it was mashed potatoes and not mac n cheese.  Ha!  My DH finally tried a bite and then agreed that it was mashed potatoes!  My DS11 got the ribs and complained that the sauce was too spicy.  I tried some and it did have a bit of a kick.  DH and I shared a ronto wrap.  We liked it, but I don't think my kids would have.  I think they would have eaten it without the slaw, which I have heard you can order it without the slaw.  Even on the app.  Had we not been there during an 11-3 reservation, I think we would have eaten somewhere else in the park-at least for the kids.  Corndogs for the win!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Right, I read all that on the Savi’s page. But I keep seeing post after post saying people are charged upon booking from pages like Disneyland Daily, Mice Chat, etc.. Hence my confusion and my desire to hear a firsthand experience.  Wouldn’t care so much if I wasn’t making a reservation for four lightsabers haha!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

crystal1313 said:


> Corndogs for the win!



Thank you for the tips!

And seriously, corn dogs all the way. I’m a picky eater too and I’ll be living off that popcorn when we get in there.


----------



## katyringo

845- on day 2. Park empty, boarding passes not implemented yet, but smugglers run is at 180mins. It dropped yesterday once boarding pass was implemented.. curious what happens today.


----------



## disneylover102

Weird question: I know there’s a specific entrance you have to go through to get into SWGE (what I’ve heard is Critter Country if it’s open, Frontierland with a boarding group, and Fantasyland with a Cantina or Savi’s Reservation) but is there a specific one you have to use to exit?


----------



## dina444444

disneylover102 said:


> Weird question: I know there’s a specific entrance you have to go through to get into SWGE (what I’ve heard is Critter Country if it’s open, Frontierland with a boarding group, and Fantasyland with a Cantina or Savi’s Reservation) but is there a specific one you have to use to exit?


You can exit through all 3 usually. during the reservations period they had a taped off walkway on the critter country entrance/exit so the guests waiting didn't interfere with those exiting.


----------



## fly girl

MIChessGuy said:


> Hmm, I never thought the pricing would have any impact on attendance.  Disney prices at the two U.S. parks just go up and up and up, all the time, and it doesn't seem to matter.  My own thinking is that the emphasis on the movies that aren't as good might be part of the problem.  Youth has always been a critical focus of entertainment companies, but the older visitors remember the classic characters from IV through VI and aren't necessarily as enamored with Kylo Ren and porgs and whatever else is the big thing these days.



Maybe. But Avatar doesn't have anywhere near the following as SW, and opening there was INSANE! I think if I remember correctly FOP lines were averaging 4-5 hours. (not like Hagrid's but still waaayy too long for me!) 

I think it is definitely a mixture of many things, but key component was people staying away because of fear of having too large of crowds to enjoy it!  I'll say it again, this would be a much different scenario going down if it was in WDW right now. I think it would be those Hagrid type of lines.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

TikiTikiFan said:


> ... And seriously, corn dogs all the way. I’m a picky eater too and I’ll be living off that popcorn when we get in there.


With corndogs and popcorn, you'll have covered two food groups right there!


----------



## DisneylandNerd

So has anyone heard anything if there letting initial rope crowd in early?  Or maybe an exclusive few groups get in before others


----------



## crystal1313

TikiTikiFan said:


> Thank you for the tips!
> 
> And seriously, corn dogs all the way. I’m a picky eater too and I’ll be living off that popcorn when we get in there.


We did not try the popcorn!  Next time  For what it's worth, I am not a hot dog fan usually.  (Corndogs, yes!) But I really liked the Ronto Wrap.  I was pleasantly surprised!   Hopefully the land won't be super packed and you can leave and get food elsewhere and come back if need be.  Have a great time!


----------



## poptart90

MIChessGuy said:


> Hmm, I never thought the pricing would have any impact on attendance.  Disney prices at the two U.S. parks just go up and up and up, all the time, and it doesn't seem to matter.  My own thinking is that the emphasis on the movies that aren't as good might be part of the problem.  Youth has always been a critical focus of entertainment companies, but the older visitors remember the classic characters from IV through VI and aren't necessarily as enamored with Kylo Ren and porgs and whatever else is the big thing these days.



I have to agree. I was a die hard SW fan as a kid. Got my DS hooked at 4 years old...he absolutely LOVED the original IV-VI...after Force Awakens, he was all in. We couldn't buy enough SW Merch or do Jedi Academy enough! LOL But after Last Jedi, the blush is off. Even for me. Couldn't believe they made my childhood hero an old curmudgeon.  Beyond disappointed with Luke's "ending"...hoping JJ can fix it! However, that's my personal feeling having grown up loving the original characters. For Disney, my 8 year old son literally said, "I'm not that into Star Wars anymore" and it took showing him the shops, pics, ride, etc. to get him excited. Honestly, he'd rather go to Marvels Land...or FORTNITE Land!! ha!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143556722218303488


----------



## wvjules

I hope the annual passes are unblocked in July so when I go in late August they will have had their fill! lol


----------



## fly girl

wvjules said:


> I hope the annual passes are unblocked in July so when I go in late August they will have had their fill! lol



NO NO NO NO NO!!!! Bite your tongue!!!

(says the July visitor)


----------



## TheZue

I don’t know why they’d let the APs back in. They have their money already. They can’t keep the merch in stock. It would be a serious irritant to any that upgraded to a better pass because of the blackouts. I see them dropping hotel prices first.


----------



## DavidNYC

IAmDis said:


> WDW will not have a virtual queue... no way. Everyday is someone's only day at Hollywood Studios and with the crowds expected, they cannot tell a tourist who spent 8k for his family that the land is too crowded for them to enter. Everyone is on a schedule in Orlando, so implementing a virtual queue will not happen. It will be a free for all, average 240 min wait time, cuz again, unlike DLand, tourists visiting WDW is their once in a lifetime trip, every single day.



Your post doesn't make sense.  A 4 hour real queue and a 4 hour vitrual queue make no difference.  If the land hits capacity that family isn't getting in no matter how much they paid.  The only difference will be whether they have to wait in an actual line or whether they can explore the park and get notified when they can enter.  Why would you think Disney would want them to wait in an actual line?  Not saying they won't do that but you're absolutely wrong that they won't turn people away from entering the land if they've hit capacity.  They don't have a choice.


----------



## fly girl

TheZue said:


> I don’t know why they’d let the APs back in. They have their money already. They can’t keep the merch in stock. It would be a serious irritant to any that upgraded to a better pass because of the blackouts. I see them dropping hotel prices first.



My thoughts exactly. (I posted that on cast member thread) Unblocking CM's was painless for them. I don't see how they could lift dates for AP's and not get backlash from those who spent A LOT more to upgrade. I know if I was one, I would be screaming my head off demanding a refund for the upgraded pass.

The smart thing to do is get those hotel rooms filled. They are sitting there open at full rack rate, losing a TON of revenue. Offer the discounts you normally have, and add a summer promo special. Fill the rooms, fill the parks, fill the restaurants. That makes more sense.


----------



## EmJ

I think this conversation about crowds is really interesting and actually  plays into a question I’ve had in the back of my mind but have been too scared to voice. But since we’re on the subject 

Love it or hate it, SWGE is, at least in part, Disney’s response to the success of WWoHP at Universal. Superficially, the fandoms are similar - millions of multigenerational super fans with a global reach who know and love virtually everything about their world, and are eager consumers of all things SW/HP. However, the one big difference I see is that going to Hogwarts, drinking a butter beer, and having your wand choose you was a *literal dream come true* for many Potterheads. That is, a desire to actually live there and be a real wizard is part of the common culture that binds the super fandom. Although SW fans are certainly passionate, and have deeper roots and probably greater numbers, I’ve never really heard a SW super fan express a longing to personally exist in that world. I don’t know if that makes sense; hopefully it does. 

Anyway, SWGE is obviously nirvana to SW fans who also love theme parks. It also seems very exciting for people who love theme parks, even if they aren’t huge SW fans. I think the wildcard are SW fans who don’t particularly enjoy theme parks. Will they come? The cost is an issue too. I’m planning a 5-day trip for three people and am struggling to keep the cost under $5,000. For a SW fan who wouldn’t ordinarily vacation at a theme park, is SWGE going to convince them to spend that kind of money to go?

Mind, these are my own personal musings, and I am prepared to be told every way to Sunday that I am WRONG. So, my feelings won’t be hurt if I get flamed  Personally, I can’t wait to see SWGE and experience everything. Only 257 more days to go!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

I’ve been meaning to post some thoughts on my first SWGE visit last Sunday (the last day of reservations). With the old thread gone I’ll post here:

1. Met and hung out with some DISers, which was so much fun!

2. I was so impressed with the level of detail in the land. My four hours flew by and I could have stayed longer. At one point I forgot I was even in DL. I feel that casual Star Wars fans or even non-fans might really enjoy the land simply for the all the fun theming and detail. 

3. I was skeptical of the ronto wrap but I loved it! Can’t wait to have it again! I feel that the two meats *might* be overkill and in fact it could be interesting to have one wrap just with sausage, one just with the roasted pork and one with both meats.

4. The land needs more food. More options and more variety. I WOULD LOVE TO SEE A SWEETS SHOP! I feel there is a decided lack of sweet treats. The second favorite food item of the day was the cookie that came on top of the Blue Bantha at Oga’s. I wish I could just buy this cookie!

5. I love the toys at Toydarians! It was hard not to buy a ton! 

6. DS4 was obsessed with the land. Some comments from him: “I never want to leave.” “Star Wars land is so cool... it’s so cool I can hardly look at it.” “There were droids everywhere! It was CRAZY.” “Can we come back here every weekend for forever?”


----------



## poptart90

fly girl said:


> NO NO NO NO NO!!!! Bite your tongue!!!
> 
> (says the July visitor)



Yes!! Agree!! NOOOOOOOO...packing now, and if they unblock....I want a refund for our family's SIGNATURE passes!! ARRRRRRR!!!


----------



## avalon451

EmJ said:


> However, the one big difference I see is that going to Hogwarts, drinking a butter beer, and having your wand choose you was a *literal dream come true* for many Potterheads. That is, a desire to actually live there and be a real wizard is part of the common culture that binds the super fandom. Although SW fans are certainly passionate, and have deeper roots and probably greater numbers, I’ve never really heard a SW super fan express a longing to personally exist in that world.


No flames here; that’s an interesting perspective I hadn’t thought of! I’d totally want to live in the Potterverse. SW, not so much. Well said. 
Anyway, speculation should be risk free on these boards; I’ve been dismayed lately by the tone of a few posters here that tend toward aggressive or dismissive. Kindness and tact work better, folks.


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> DS4 was obsessed with the land. Some comments from him: “I never want to leave.” “Star Wars land is so cool... it’s so cool I can hardly look at it.” “There were droids everywhere! It was CRAZY.” “Can we come back here every weekend for forever?”


Awww glad he loved it! Did he make a droid? I’ve been playing with mine a lot lol Basically like a 6 year old in a 26 year old body while playing with it haha


----------



## TikiTikiFan

avalon451 said:


> Anyway, speculation should be risk free on these boards; I’ve been dismayed lately by the tone of a few posters here that tend toward aggressive or dismissive. Kindness and tact work better, folks.



Hear, hear! I lurked in these boards for awhile before I dared to post because of that.


----------



## SoCalKDG

EmJ said:


> I think this conversation about crowds is really interesting and actually  plays into a question I’ve had in the back of my mind but have been too scared to voice. But since we’re on the subject
> 
> Love it or hate it, SWGE is, at least in part, Disney’s response to the success of WWoHP at Universal. Superficially, the fandoms are similar - millions of multigenerational super fans with a global reach who know and love virtually everything about their world, and are eager consumers of all things SW/HP. However, the one big difference I see is that going to Hogwarts, drinking a butter beer, and having your wand choose you was a *literal dream come true* for many Potterheads. That is, a desire to actually live there and be a real wizard is part of the common culture that binds the super fandom. Although SW fans are certainly passionate, and have deeper roots and probably greater numbers, I’ve never really heard a SW super fan express a longing to personally exist in that world. I don’t know if that makes sense; hopefully it does.
> 
> Anyway, SWGE is obviously nirvana to SW fans who also love theme parks. It also seems very exciting for people who love theme parks, even if they aren’t huge SW fans. I think the wildcard are SW fans who don’t particularly enjoy theme parks. Will they come? The cost is an issue too. I’m planning a 5-day trip for three people and am struggling to keep the cost under $5,000. For a SW fan who wouldn’t ordinarily vacation at a theme park, is SWGE going to convince them to spend that kind of money to go?
> 
> Mind, these are my own personal musings, and I am prepared to be told every way to Sunday that I am WRONG. So, my feelings won’t be hurt if I get flamed  Personally, I can’t wait to see SWGE and experience everything. Only 257 more days to go!



We forget that "the" ride of SWGE isn't open yet.   ROTR is the headliner for the new land.  Imagine Pandora without FOP.   My two daughters and myself spent 3 hours in SWGE, rode smuggler run 3 times, took photos, drank and ate some, and all three of us are ready to go back.   Can't right now due to passes being blocked out.   For us this land is twice the experience that Carsland is.   On a side note can't wait for January 2020 as we will make it back to WDW for the first time in 10 years.


----------



## Lesley Wake

TikiTikiFan said:


> Has any parents with picky eaters eaten at docking bay yet? The only thing my kiddo will eat is mac and cheese and I’m wondering if I can just order a few of those separately.


You can try ordering in person rather than mobile order. My friend wanted the hash at breakfast so went up to the CM and was able to order just that. On the menu it only comes in the breakfast "platter" option.


----------



## Tasmen

EmJ said:


> Love it or hate it, SWGE is, at least in part, Disney’s response to the success of WWoHP at Universal. Superficially, the fandoms are similar - millions of multigenerational super fans with a global reach who know and love virtually everything about their world, and are eager consumers of all things SW/HP. However, the one big difference I see is that going to Hogwarts, drinking a butter beer, and having your wand choose you was a *literal dream come true* for many Potterheads. That is, a desire to actually live there and be a real wizard is part of the common culture that binds the super fandom. Although SW fans are certainly passionate, and have deeper roots and probably greater numbers, I’ve never really heard a SW super fan express a longing to personally exist in that world. I don’t know if that makes sense; hopefully it does.



What you said makes sense I just don't know if I agree with it given some of the responses I've seen to hardcore fans hitting GE for the first time.  I heard of an older man crying as he built his lightsaber.  To me, that's the description of a 'dream coming true' for a Star Wars fan.  I know my husband is beyond excited about the prospect of doing that.  

I also know that I am going to be a bawling mess once I step into GE for the first time and I hear John Williams and see the Falcon.  To me?  That's a literal dream come true.

Dreams are about perspective and extremely subjective   I think Disney did a great thing here with SWGE and it is going to resonate hard with people that looooooooooove Star Wars with a burning passion to challenge the heat on Mustafar.


----------



## rteetz

Disneyland seems to be a little busier overall than yesterday but not too much. The land has yet to use the virtual queue today. Falcon has been 70+ minutes most of the day but nothing really higher than 110-120 minutes. This has been fascinating to watch.


----------



## pharmama

Tasmen said:


> I also know that I am going to be a bawling mess once I step into GE for the first time and I hear John Williams and see the Falcon.  To me?  That's a literal dream come true.



You'll need to play the John Williams in your head or in some headphones as there isn't much atmosphere music in SWGE.  Others here have complained about it but it didn't bother me.  There are still plenty of sounds- in the resistance forest area you can hear animal sounds and a subtle electronic background, for example, but other than in the cantina there isn't just music playing everywhere.  There's plenty of sensory overload without it though!  And the Falcon is truly a sight to behold!


----------



## katyringo

Because I am liking looking at this from all angles even if it’s making me crazy for our trip in a few days, I on whim looked at best western park place and I can still get a room for July 1-6. That’s crazy!!

If it wasn’t $400 more then our hojo room I’d consider it.


----------



## disneylover102

How long have people waited in Single Rider yesterday and today other than the person who said it was as long as the regular line?


----------



## LizzyS

I feel like Disney's been successful in spreading out the demand for this new land, tbh.  I look at something insane like the 10+ hour wait for the new HP ride at Universal as a failure.


----------



## MychaelP

LizzyS said:


> I feel like Disney's been successful in spreading out the demand for this new land, tbh.  I look at something insane like the 10+ hour wait for the new HP ride at Universal as a failure.


Yes, less people in the park is a success. Not for the shareholders, but for making the customers happy it is.


----------



## LizzyS

MychaelP said:


> Yes, less people in the park is a success. Not for the shareholders, but for making the customers happy it is.



Guest experience is important.  For the ticket prices, the experience should be manageable and I feel like they're succeeding with that, at least so far.


----------



## MychaelP

fly girl said:


> My thoughts exactly. (I posted that on cast member thread) Unblocking CM's was painless for them. I don't see how they could lift dates for AP's and not get backlash from those who spent A LOT more to upgrade. I know if I was one, I would be screaming my head off demanding a refund for the upgraded pass.
> 
> The smart thing to do is get those hotel rooms filled. They are sitting there open at full rack rate, losing a TON of revenue. Offer the discounts you normally have, and add a summer promo special. Fill the rooms, fill the parks, fill the restaurants. That makes more sense.


This did just that last June. My So Cal Select was unblocked for a few extra weeks. So, yes they can do it. And have.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

MychaelP said:


> Yes, less people in the park is a success. Not for the shareholders, but for making the customers happy it is.



Also, you can't really compare the opening of a new ride to the opening of a WHOLE land.  People keep focusing on the wait times for Hagrid but Universal has gotten a lot of compliments on how the lines were handled and the whole experience.  Hagrid is also an outdoor coaster so it has Orlando weather to deal with, which SWGE in Anaheim does not.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

LizzyS said:


> Guest experience is important.  For the ticket prices, the experience should be manageable and I feel like they're succeeding with that, at least so far.



I have a feeling that other shoe is going to drop though :/


----------



## EmJ

DarthGallifrey said:


> Also, you can't really compare the opening of a new ride to the opening of a WHOLE land.  People keep focusing on the wait times for Hagrid but Universal has gotten a lot of compliments on how the lines were handled and the whole experience.  Hagrid is also an outdoor coaster so it has Orlando weather to deal with, which SWGE in Anaheim does not.


I’m curious to know how Universal handled a line that massive. Is there a thread or anything I can jump to? I don’t want to derail the discussion here too badly


----------



## EmJ

DarthGallifrey said:


> I have a feeling that other shoe is going to drop though :/


I agree with this. At the end of the day, management answers to the shareholders. If the shareholders are happy with the opening and later attendance, all is well. If not, then they’ll make changes to boost profits (and dividends).


----------



## LizzyS

DarthGallifrey said:


> Also, you can't really compare the opening of a new ride to the opening of a WHOLE land.  People keep focusing on the wait times for Hagrid but Universal has gotten a lot of compliments on how the lines were handled and the whole experience.  Hagrid is also an outdoor coaster so it has Orlando weather to deal with, which SWGE in Anaheim does not.



The wait times are insane, though, that's why.  I thought my eyes had malfunctioned when I saw the wait times on the first day.  Did Universal do anything at all other than line management to prevent insanity?  That's what I'm getting at.


----------



## LizzyS

DarthGallifrey said:


> I have a feeling that other shoe is going to drop though :/



I fully expect it to get worse at some point, no doubt.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

EmJ said:


> I agree with this. At the end of the day, management answers to the shareholders. If the shareholders are happy with the opening and later attendance, all is well. If not, then they’ll make changes to boost profits (and dividends).



Hopefully they wait til after my trip in September haha


----------



## njchris

EmJ said:


> I agree with this. At the end of the day, management answers to the shareholders. If the shareholders are happy with the opening and later attendance, all is well. If not, then they’ll make changes to boost profits (and dividends).


Im sure they are happy with all the droid, sabers and cantina sales.  

I also think people that are making vacation plans (from out of state or far enough away to need to book a hotel) are waiting for the Rise of The Resistance ride to open so they can get the full experience.  Spending thousands on a family vacation, I'd want to wait too.


----------



## disneylover102

EmJ said:


> I’m curious to know how Universal handled a line that massive. Is there a thread or anything I can jump to? I don’t want to derail the discussion here too badly


There’s a thread about the new ride on the Universal forum


----------



## pharmama

crystal1313 said:


> We did not try the popcorn!  Next time  For what it's worth, I am not a hot dog fan usually.  (Corndogs, yes!) But I really liked the Ronto Wrap.  I was pleasantly surprised!   Hopefully the land won't be super packed and you can leave and get food elsewhere and come back if need be.  Have a great time!



I agree, the Ronto wrap was great!  We did try the popcorn and it was...odd.  We didn't hate it, but I'm also not sure I need to get it again.  And the colored coating stuff got all over fingers (but it a sticky, stainy kind of way, not in a cheetos dust kind of way).


----------



## Congo Queen

I’ve enjoyed reading everyone’s SWGE reports. I was in LA late last week visiting my DD (21).  We decided to go to Dland on Saturday and booked a res at GCH to get a SWGE res which was 2pm-6pm on Saturday (6/22).   I like the Star Wars movies but am by no means a super fan. I work at a college, so here are my grades for SWGE:

*A+ Theming* – It’s deep, layered, and fully immersive.   No detail has been overlooked. Every single element in on theme.
*A  Smuggler’s Run and Oga’s Cantina* – Both are just fun fun fun experiences. I was smiling throughout and delighted by the vibe in each space.  On Smuggler’s Run, Hondo animatronic=amazing. I was a very poor pilot but laughed throughout.  Oga’s has tremendous energy. DJ Rex boppin up and down in his booth is just great.
*B Shopping* – It was above average with well-themed interiors and palpable backstories on the vendors.  The shops are small though, and it was tough to linger or browse given the crowds.
*C Food and Drink* – The drinks and snacks in the cantina were fine, nothing special. Did not try the colored milk.
*D- Comfort and Charm* – Maybe because I was there during hottest part of the day, but man that land could use some shade and more benches and places to rest.  There is hardly any outdoor comfort.  It is themed as a sort of old, funky, weathered outpost where all surfaces are distressed and tubes/ducts/wires abound.  The soundscape is wires buzzing and spacecraft zooming past. There are trees and shrubs, but they are peripheral. Though the landscape is themed to the nth degree, it is not a landscape I long for.  There is nothing lovely or charming about it.  I don’t dream about being there.  I wish there was more walkway shade trees/greenery or a stream/spring running through it like an oasis.  The tall rock formations are impressive and beautiful in their own way but serve mostly to dwarf the visitor. Yes it adds to the immersion, but it’s also kind of oppressive.  Moreover, I found it a tad psychologically oppressive to see stormtroopers with blaster in hand surveilling the guests from roof tops. They come down into the crowd and ask if we’ve seen any rebel spies etc.  I am sure there are fans who find this super fun.  For me, it lends a sense of unease which of course can be a fine and even sought after thing in any art form  (i.e., a movie, novel, painting, etc), but at a theme park is just not my cup of tea. (That’s right, you will never bump into me at Knott’s Scary Farm.)
OK that’s my take on it all. 
p.s. I loved riding Soarin Over Calif in DCA which is now extended through Aug.


----------



## crystal1313

pharmama said:


> I agree, the Ronto wrap was great!  We did try the popcorn and it was...odd.  We didn't hate it, but I'm also not sure I need to get it again.  And the colored coating stuff got all over fingers (but it a sticky, stainy kind of way, not in a cheetos dust kind of way).


Eww.  LOL.  I am sure my DS9 would love that though!  I will try his and then will stick to regular popcorn for myself


----------



## IAmDis

Harry Potter fans are on a whole other level. The majority are under 40 and will wait 10 hours to ride any Potter attraction. Plus it's Orlando, the crowds will always be massive.

In Hollywood, Forbidden Journey rarely ever gets over 90 min... so in Orlando expect MFSR to hit at least 200 min for the majority of the day. Disney doesn't care to limit capacity to Flight of the Passage, so they won't limit MFSR at all either.


----------



## Aladora

rteetz said:


> Disneyland seems to be a little busier overall than yesterday but not too much. The land has yet to use the virtual queue today. Falcon has been 70+ minutes most of the day but nothing really higher than 110-120 minutes. This has been fascinating to watch.



I keep checking the app and I am amazed that not only is there no virtual queue but MFSR is at 45 minutes at 1:00pm!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

midnight star said:


> Awww glad he loved it! Did he make a droid? I’ve been playing with mine a lot lol Basically like a 6 year old in a 26 year old body while playing with it haha


He very badly wanted to make a droid but mean mommy said no. Ha ha. I might let him do it for his 5th birthday... he will love it.


----------



## figment_jii

A few photos from my trip to Batuu on Saturday afternoon!









There were only a few places where you could "see" Disneyland from inside Black Spire Outpost.  The top of Big Thunder was visible, but it fit in with the surrounding look of the Outpost.  It's a different color rock formation, but rock formations vary in color, so it seemed like it fit in.  From a different location, the top of the Magical Map tent is visible and that one looks a bit odd.  It would work better if it was a different color (e.g., white and grey or something more "earthy" in color).  Other than that, you can't really "see" Disneyland from inside the land, which really does lead to a feeling of being on a different world.





I built a purple BB-9 unit and brought home a porg!  For those that have the Spheros BB-8 unit, I do find that the Droid Depot version is easier to "drive".  He's a lot bigger and doesn't roll as fast (even at his top speed).  The controls, being real buttons and not a touch screen, seem easier to work, but he can't make as sharp of turns as the Spheros version.


----------



## dina444444

figment_jii said:


> A few photos from my trip to Batuu on Saturday afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were only a few places where you could "see" Disneyland from inside Black Spire Outpost.  The top of Big Thunder was visible, but it fit in with the surrounding look of the Outpost.  It's a different color rock formation, but rock formations vary in color, so it seemed like it fit in.  From a different location, the top of the Magical Map tent is visible and that one looks a bit odd.  It would work better if it was a different color (e.g., white and grey or something more "earthy" in color).  Other than that, you can't really "see" Disneyland from inside the land, which really does lead to a feeling of being on a different world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a purple BB-9 unit and brought home a porg!  For those that have the Spheros BB-8 unit, I do find that the Droid Depot version is easier to "drive".  He's a lot bigger and doesn't roll as fast (even at his top speed).  The controls, being real buttons and not a touch screen, seem easier to work, but he can't make as sharp of turns as the Spheros version.


I think the tent peeking through won’t be an issue as the trees continue to grow in.


----------



## disneylover102

Congo Queen said:


> p.s. I loved riding Soarin Over Calif in DCA which is now extended through Aug.


I hadn’t heard about this until now! Now I’m even more determined to save up to go in August!!


----------



## LizzyS

figment_jii said:


> A few photos from my trip to Batuu on Saturday afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were only a few places where you could "see" Disneyland from inside Black Spire Outpost.  The top of Big Thunder was visible, but it fit in with the surrounding look of the Outpost.  It's a different color rock formation, but rock formations vary in color, so it seemed like it fit in.  From a different location, the top of the Magical Map tent is visible and that one looks a bit odd.  It would work better if it was a different color (e.g., white and grey or something more "earthy" in color).  Other than that, you can't really "see" Disneyland from inside the land, which really does lead to a feeling of being on a different world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a purple BB-9 unit and brought home a porg!  For those that have the Spheros BB-8 unit, I do find that the Droid Depot version is easier to "drive".  He's a lot bigger and doesn't roll as fast (even at his top speed).  The controls, being real buttons and not a touch screen, seem easier to work, but he can't make as sharp of turns as the Spheros version.



Great pictures!  ...and now I want to build a purple droid!


----------



## LizzyS

figment_jii said:


> A few photos from my trip to Batuu on Saturday afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were only a few places where you could "see" Disneyland from inside Black Spire Outpost.  The top of Big Thunder was visible, but it fit in with the surrounding look of the Outpost.  It's a different color rock formation, but rock formations vary in color, so it seemed like it fit in.  From a different location, the top of the Magical Map tent is visible and that one looks a bit odd.  It would work better if it was a different color (e.g., white and grey or something more "earthy" in color).  Other than that, you can't really "see" Disneyland from inside the land, which really does lead to a feeling of being on a different world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a purple BB-9 unit and brought home a porg!  For those that have the Spheros BB-8 unit, I do find that the Droid Depot version is easier to "drive".  He's a lot bigger and doesn't roll as fast (even at his top speed).  The controls, being real buttons and not a touch screen, seem easier to work, but he can't make as sharp of turns as the Spheros version.



Now I want to add that I LOVE Figment's Chewbacca costume!!!


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

Land still not at capacity?


----------



## katyringo

StarSpeckledSky said:


> Land still not at capacity?


 No it didn’t. Didn’t use the virtual que at all.


----------



## myohmymorgan

mydisneyanytime said:


> How much of a motion ride like Star Tours is the new ride?  I am fine to take the "chicken exit" after waiting with my family but my son really wants me to ride with them.  I can't do Mission Space in Epcot (due to the straps and extremely small podlike structure along with motion sickness).  I can't do Star Tours but Flights of Passage in Animal Kingdom is fine for the most part.  I just want to know what I am up against before I make my decision and I can't seem to find a lot about the motion part of the ride.  Thanks!


I know people that do get motion sickness and when they were pilot (controlling the ride for the most part) it wasn't as bad. But others said they needed the back of the ride better because they could see more so that calmed the motion sickness. 

As I'm getting older, I'm slowly developing motion sickness as well. I always bring ginger chews (you can get them from trader sams)  with me just to be on the safe side. They help with nausea. If you want to try the smugglers run but still worried, I would get ginger chews to help.


----------



## twitch

MychaelP said:


> Yes, less people in the park is a success. Not for the shareholders, but for making the customers happy it is.





LizzyS said:


> Guest experience is important.  For the ticket prices, the experience should be manageable and I feel like they're succeeding with that, at least so far.



While “less people in the park” may be a hit to the bottom line, “less people standing in long lines” potentially translates to “more people spending money on food and merch.”

I think that Disney may have overhyped things, resulting in people staying home to avoid crowds. However, I’m just watching wait times from home, which may not be a reasonable indicator of what’s happening.


----------



## fly girl

MychaelP said:


> This did just that last June. My So Cal Select was unblocked for a few extra weeks. So, yes they can do it. And have.



Hmmm...that is interesting. 

As someone who isn't an AP holder, I'll admit I know very little about it. But I did see that they have blocked all but a select few this summer. No doubt, those passes were at a substantial cost. With that said, I would be really irritated if I paid more to receive that benefit and now other tiers days are lifted and my premium meant nothing. What extra did I pay for ... not a darn thing. And I would completely feel ripped off.  IDK, maybe I am wrong.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

fly girl said:


> Hmmm...that is interesting.
> 
> As someone who isn't an AP holder, I'll admit I know very little about it. But I did see that they have blocked all but a select few this summer. No doubt, those passes were at a substantial cost. With that said, I would be really irritated if I paid more to receive that benefit and now other tiers days are lifted and my premium meant nothing. What extra did I pay for ... not a darn thing. And I would completely feel ripped off.  IDK, maybe I am wrong.


You are not wrong.


----------



## avalon451

Man, I can’t believe the low wait times in the rest of the park this afternoon! 5 pm and the only FP gone is RSR. 20 minutes for Indy. Space and TSMM are 60 and 45, but lots of other stuff is very reasonable and have FP return time of almost immediate or an hour or so. Amazing. And still, MFSR only 35.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

fly girl said:


> Hmmm...that is interesting.
> 
> As someone who isn't an AP holder, I'll admit I know very little about it. But I did see that they have blocked all but a select few this summer. No doubt, those passes were at a substantial cost. With that said, I would be really irritated if I paid more to receive that benefit and now other tiers days are lifted and my premium meant nothing. What extra did I pay for ... not a darn thing. And I would completely feel ripped off.  IDK, maybe I am wrong.


They’re not just going to throw the whole summer back open for all the APs and make them all equivalent to Signature.  No one is suggesting that. 

But, you guys.  They invested a TON in not just the land, but the new parking structure, the “project stardust” enhancements, etc.  They completely reworked the AP system to block parks separately.  They put in all those boards to show boarding group times.  They expected massive crowds, and instead they’ve had the least crowded June in... a long time.  I have no point of reference for the emptiness of the parks.  I mean, they’ve got to be sweating bullets and in crisis mode about these attendance numbers. 

They can’t let this keep going.  And because they unblocked some passes last year (for limited days), I can absolutely see them doing that again.  I actually think they kind of have to. 

I also think the crowds are coming.  They’re coming in the fall.  When all the APs are back and all of the people who decided to “wait for the crowds to die down” all show up. 

And goodness help us if ROTR opens.


----------



## midnight star

avalon451 said:


> Man, I can’t believe the low wait times in the rest of the park this afternoon! 5 pm and the only FP gone is RSR. 20 minutes for Indy. Space and TSMM are 60 and 45, but lots of other stuff is very reasonable and have FP return time of almost immediate or an hour or so. Amazing. And still, MFSR only 35.


Hoping it stays reasonable next week for the holiday. I won’t be able to squeeze in a visit this weekend like I did the Saturday after the reservations opened.


----------



## MonocularVision

njchris said:


> I also think people that are making vacation plans (from out of state or far enough away to need to book a hotel) are waiting for the Rise of The Resistance ride to open so they can get the full experience.  Spending thousands on a family vacation, I'd want to wait too.



This is me, for sure. We had APs last year (we are in AZ) but let them lapse. We will be back for a trip after ROTR. I don’t want to have to come back for that ride.


----------



## disneylover102

I would wait for ROTR and so I had a December trip in mind to save up for but with Hyperspace Mountain, Soarin’ Over California, low crowds, and having to resist the urge to watch MFSR on YouTube, I’m thinking I have to also do a short trip in August. We’re in Utah so at least it’s only a day drive.


----------



## fly girl

Skyegirl1999 said:


> They’re not just going to throw the whole summer back open for all the APs and make them all equivalent to Signature.  No one is suggesting that.
> 
> But, you guys.  They invested a TON in not just the land, but the new parking structure, the “project stardust” enhancements, etc.  They completely reworked the AP system to block parks separately.  They put in all those boards to show boarding group times.  They expected massive crowds, and instead they’ve had the least crowded June in... a long time.  I have no point of reference for the emptiness of the parks.  I mean, they’ve got to be sweating bullets and in crisis mode about these attendance numbers.
> 
> They can’t let this keep going.  And because they unblocked some passes last year (for limited days), I can absolutely see them doing that again.  I actually think they kind of have to.
> 
> I also think the crowds are coming.  They’re coming in the fall.  When all the APs are back and all of the people who decided to “wait for the crowds to die down” all show up.
> 
> And goodness help us if ROTR opens.



Understand. But I'd still be irritated if I spent all that extra money and they opened up days to other tiers. Esp if I planned a vacation with my family and now those days are open to more than my top tier AP. (Yes, I am playing Devil's advocate, I do see your point.)

IMHO, the way to get the BIG revenue (seeing that they already have your AP money) is to fill the hotel rooms. Those rooms are wide open! Sitting there losing more money!! Offer discounts, offer a package deal. Get those rooms filled. Then people will stay onsite and not only buy park tickets, but food/beverage, and souvenirs.


----------



## Version 6

Is it known when ROTR will open at WDW? If it opens at WDW before DLR, that might be another factor swaying people towards WDW if deciding between the two parks for a vacation.


----------



## EmJ

fly girl said:


> Understand. But I'd still be irritated if I spent all that extra money and they opened up days to other tiers. Esp if I planned a vacation with my family and now those days are open to more than my top tier AP. (Yes, I am playing Devil's advocate, I do see your point.)
> 
> IMHO, the way to get the BIG revenue (seeing that they already have your AP money) is to fill the hotel rooms. Those rooms are wide open! Sitting there losing more money!! Offer discounts, offer a package deal. Get those rooms filled. Then people will stay onsite and not only buy park tickets, but food/beverage, and souvenirs.


We booked BWPPI for $250. If I could get Paradise Pier for $300, we’d switch even though it would be $50 more per night PLUS paying Disney for breakfast. But $450 a night? Not gonna happen.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

fly girl said:


> Understand. But I'd still be irritated if I spent all that extra money and they opened up days to other tiers. Esp if I planned a vacation with my family and now those days are open to more than my top tier AP. (Yes, I am playing Devil's advocate, I do see your point.)


Eh, they irritate people with ticket stuff all the time.  And they unblocked passes last year and survived (and that created all kinds of nonsense).  For every pissed-off Signature holder, you have a delightedly grateful and vocal-on-social-media Deluxe.  And, I mean, I’m a Signature who wouldn’t care.  I realize there are some people who would, but I think that’s a pretty small group to be honest. 

I’d be annoyed if I’d bought a Deluxe pass just before Flex came out, personally.  Flex Pass kicks Deluxe’s butt right now. 

Anyway.  Point being.  They’re going to need to get more people in the parks.  I’m curious to see how they’ll do it. 

In the meantime, I’m going to be at Disneyland as often as possible!


----------



## disneylover102

Version 6 said:


> Is it known when ROTR will open at WDW? If it opens at WDW before DLR, that might be another factor swaying people towards WDW if deciding between the two parks for a vacation.


I seriously doubt it would open first at WDW. They’re having technical issues on both rides and since the WDW version was 3 months behind DLR on construction, it seems very unlikely it would open first. What I’ve heard is they want to open ROTR before D23 at the end of August and I’ve heard December for WDW. Of course these are complete rumors and they could be way off.


----------



## DnA2010

I just can’t get over how uncrowded it is! I’ve been checking the app and wow low times!


----------



## ResilientRabbit

I believe Disney said last year that they were raising prices to bring down the crowds. If it worked, then presumably that’s a positive, right?


----------



## azdisneylover

There is an old saying, "be careful for what you want, you may just get it." Disney said they raised prices to bring down crowds. They got it.


----------



## AndrewC

azdisneylover said:


> There is an old saying, "be careful for what you want, you may just get it." Disney said they raised prices to bring down crowds. They got it.



Which might not be so bad for them if the price increases has evened out for them. Happier crowds overall may keep people in the park longer, and spending more money on stuff. If they’re standing in line for 2+ hours they might not be stopping to snack or shop as often.


----------



## MommyLove

rteetz said:


> Disneyland seems to be a little busier overall than yesterday but not too much. The land has yet to use the virtual queue today. Falcon has been 70+ minutes most of the day but nothing really higher than 110-120 minutes. This has been fascinating to watch.





Aladora said:


> I keep checking the app and I am amazed that not only is there no virtual queue but MFSR is at 45 minutes at 1:00pm!





StarSpeckledSky said:


> Land still not at capacity?





avalon451 said:


> Man, I can’t believe the low wait times in the rest of the park this afternoon! 5 pm and the only FP gone is RSR. 20 minutes for Indy. Space and TSMM are 60 and 45, but lots of other stuff is very reasonable and have FP return time of almost immediate or an hour or so. Amazing. And still, MFSR only 35.





DnA2010 said:


> I just can’t get over how uncrowded it is! I’ve been checking the app and wow low times!



I was there today and it was even better than what the app wait times showed. Indy was maybe 12 minutes when it was showing 20. Big Thunder was 10-15-ish and FP hardly made a difference there. Peter Pan was 20 minutes when we rode! 

This was all late afternoon after we spent about 4 hours in Galaxy's Edge. Yep, there was no Boarding Pass situation at any point today! While we were in line for Oga's, someone came up to ask a CM if they were supposed to wait in line to get in. The CM explained about the reservations. The guest was clearly irritated that there was no way to get into the Cantina at that point for the rest of the day. 

If you want to see some pics and a video (very cool thing that happened in Oga's!) of our time in SWGE today, I posted some here: 




__
		http://instagr.am/p/BzKePj7AuI2/


----------



## 720L

I hope the low crowds continue! We arrive next week!


----------



## ksromack

MommyLove said:


> I was there today and it was even better than what the app wait times showed. Indy was maybe 12 minutes when it was showing 20. Big Thunder was 10-15-ish and FP hardly made a difference there. Peter Pan was 20 minutes when we rode!
> 
> This was all late afternoon after we spent about 4 hours in Galaxy's Edge. Yep, there was no Boarding Pass situation at any point today! While we were in line for Oga's, someone came up to ask a CM if they were supposed to wait in line to get in. The CM explained about the reservations. The guest was clearly irritated that there was no way to get into the Cantina at that point for the rest of the day.
> 
> If you want to see some pics and a video (very cool thing that happened in Oga's!) of our time in SWGE today, I posted some here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BzKePj7AuI2/


Great photos, Kathleen!  We can't wait for the opening at WDW as we plan to be there for it.  We'd love to catch the  AP previews if only they would let us know when they will be!


----------



## Dracoa Dragoon

How fast are reservation's for Savi's going? Do you have to be in the park to make a reservation for the day?


----------



## disneylover102

Dracoa Dragoon said:


> How fast are reservation's for Savi's going? Do you have to be in the park to make a reservation for the day?


I believe you have to be online at 7 to make a reservation, but don’t have to be in the park.


----------



## agamble

And we are completely changing our plans. In the car right now from our Sandiego Country area hotel to DL. We decided a 2 hour drive was worth the amazing low wait times. We will be cancelling the short trip we planned for August. We bought 2 day non hoppers tickets and will be doing DL today and DCA Friday.

 A one day hopper costs about as much as 2 day non right now. Prices have gotten crazy. I could see people in the general LA, Anaheim,  Sandiego area not wanting to pay $150 just for a day in Batuu. They went with the spring deal and they'll wait for next year's deal. 

Looking forward to a magical day of lower crowds and cooler weather. We'll visit GE in the afternoon sometime. Hoping we can stay for the fireworks at 930 as we never experienced this show.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

At 8:30, there are tons of options for Oga’s and Savi’s.


----------



## cdatkins

720L said:


> I hope the low crowds continue! We arrive next week!



Same here! we arrive July 5.


----------



## billyjobobb

If anything I'm sure Disney has told the workers on RoR that overtime is required. The sooner they get that ride up and running, the faster the whole thing fills up.

They don't need to fill Galaxy's edge, they need to fill the rest of the park. I could see them unblocking Disneyland only. NO STAR WARS ACCESS. Come in, ride the old rides, but forget about Star Wars..... Olga's and Savi's are at capacity and filling the coffers. Alot of the merch is selling out. They don't need to make Galaxy's Edge any more crowded. In fact, low crowds is probably shaking loose alot of new trips this summer. All these blogs showing a less than full land is working to their advantage for future travelers. In fact I'd guess that if Disney gave a hard date for the opening of RoR, that date would sell out and deals would not exist.

Now, the one thing I do wonder about is the overlap of Star Wars fans and Disney fans. How many of the diehard "I want to live in Star Wars" people are also into Tinkerbell and Pooh? I've seen plenty of youtube videos from guys that have never made a Disney video in their lives.


----------



## Tasmen

billyjobobb said:


> In fact, low crowds is probably shaking loose alot of new trips this summer. All these blogs showing a less than full land is working to their advantage for future travelers. In fact I'd guess that if Disney gave a hard date for the opening of RoR, that date would sell out and deals would not exist.



Yep.  I'm seeing all sorts of people figuring out ways to squeeze in trips they hadn't planned to take advantage.  Low crowds != disappointment for Disney.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

billyjobobb said:


> Now, the one thing I do wonder about is the overlap of Star Wars fans and Disney fans. How many of the diehard "I want to live in Star Wars" people are also into Tinkerbell and Pooh? I've seen plenty of youtube videos from guys that have never made a Disney video in their lives.



Can be hit or miss. But one thing to remember is if they have kids, that will even out the interest in other areas of the park. I know many diehard Star Wars fans from my time working in comic stores and so far the reaction is pretty divided from either “Meh, Disney just wants my money.” or “I’m going to bawl like a baby at Savi’s.”

The group I’m going with is full of diehards going just for SWGE but they’re just as interested in doing everything else like seeing  World of Color, rides, etc. They’re even having a Disney movie marathon to prepare themselves to know all the ride backstories. 

I think those that come just for SWGE are also going to be interested in doing everything else too.


----------



## BadPinkTink

having fun in LA with my friends right now, but getting really exited for Disneyland at the weekend. Im loving all the reports of low crowds and easy access to SWGE. I really hope it holds like this for the next few weeks at least. Ive only ever been to Disneyland in the summer and have gotten used to managing high crowds, so this will be a dream visit, long park hours, no refurbs, great weather and low crowds.


----------



## AndrewC

What is happening?!?! Everything is showing ~5 minutes right now except for the most popular (Indy, Falcon, Midway, etc) which are between 35 and 60 minutes. Lightsaber bookings are showing availability every half an hour from now to park close! Yes it’s a Wednesday, but it’s peak summer. LA’s weather is predicted to be mild (70 to 80s) and everything seems perfect for the park to be packed!

My goodness if I can experience anything close to this during my Oct 19-24th trip it’ll be FANTASTIC! I know Halloween time is busy, but with almost all my days falling midweek I expect to be in the best position for low crowds (if they exist). If truly the longest lines are 35 to 45 min than with MaxPass I’m actually feeling like five day park hoppers might be TOO much. Sure hope my friend is a super die hard Disney fan... or at least she doesn’t feel like she’s wasting too many days doing Disney over and over with me, lol


----------



## dina444444

AndrewC said:


> What is happening?!?! Everything is showing ~5 minutes right now except for the most popular (Indy, Falcon, Midway, etc) which are between 35 and 60 minutes. Lightsaber bookings are showing availability every half an hour from now to park close! Yes it’s a Wednesday, but it’s peak summer. LA’s weather is predicted to be mild (70 to 80s) and everything seems perfect for the park to be packed!
> 
> My goodness if I can experience anything close to this during my Oct 19-24th trip it’ll be FANTASTIC! I know Halloween time is busy, but with almost all my days falling midweek I expect to be in the best position for low crowds (if they exist). If truly the longest lines are 35 to 45 min than with MaxPass I’m actually feeling like five day park hoppers might be TOO much. Sure hope my friend is a super die hard Disney fan... or at least she doesn’t feel like she’s wasting too many days doing Disney over and over with me, lol


1. It’s mid week
2. Summer is no longer our busy season. Halloween and the days around Christmas is the absolute peak for crowds and has been for the past few years. I wouldn’t hold your breath for lower crowds around Halloween. Last year mid week around then saw most rides running at least 30-60 minute waits.


----------



## AndrewC

dina444444 said:


> 1. It’s mid week
> 2. Summer is no longer our busy season. Halloween and the days around Christmas is the absolute peak for crowds and has been for the past few years.



That’s crazy, I thought summer was still soul crushingly busy and the crowds just had also expanded to Halloween and Christmas.


----------



## dina444444

AndrewC said:


> That’s crazy, I thought summer was still soul crushingly busy and the crowds just had also expanded to Halloween and Christmas.


Nope. Crowds right now are very reminiscent of summer 2017 when most rides had immediate fast pass returns etc.


----------



## gottalovepluto

AndrewC said:


> What is happening?!?! Everything is showing ~5 minutes right now except for the most popular (Indy, Falcon, Midway, etc) which are between 35 and 60 minutes. Lightsaber bookings are showing availability every half an hour from now to park close! Yes it’s a Wednesday, but it’s peak summer. LA’s weather is predicted to be mild (70 to 80s) and everything seems perfect for the park to be packed!
> 
> My goodness if I can experience anything close to this during my Oct 19-24th trip it’ll be FANTASTIC! I know Halloween time is busy, but with almost all my days falling midweek I expect to be in the best position for low crowds (if they exist). If truly the longest lines are 35 to 45 min than with MaxPass I’m actually feeling like five day park hoppers might be TOO much. Sure hope my friend is a super die hard Disney fan... or at least she doesn’t feel like she’s wasting too many days doing Disney over and over with me, lol


Oct with Halloween in full swing, APs not blocked and ROTR rumored to be running? No way.


----------



## disneylover102

This is weird. The rest of the 2 parks are very reasonable, but Incredicoaster is suddenly 105 minutes... I don’t think I’ve ever seen it even close to that long.


----------



## dina444444

disneylover102 said:


> This is weird. The rest of the 2 parks are very reasonable, but Incredicoaster is suddenly 105 minutes... I don’t think I’ve ever seen it even close to that long.


We are thinking it’s a goof or they are running at a severely reduced capacity.


----------



## disneylover102

dina444444 said:


> Nope. Crowds right now are very reminiscent of summer 2017 when most rides had immediate fast pass returns etc.


That’s not what it was like when I went in summer 2017


----------



## jewdmeister

I went to Batuu yesterday with the goal of getting a kowakian monkey-lizard since they were sold out during my reserved group last week. I had an idea of what to expect since I was keeping an eye on things via social media updates from various people who went on Monday. 

I didn't want to rush into the parks super early so I made a reservation for Oga's Cantina so that if they ended up doing boarding groups, I'd be good to go in around a time that worked for me. I'm a local AP Holder so I know this is a benefit for me and wouldn't necessarily work out for everyone coming to the parks. 

I got into the reservation queue around 6-6:30 and refreshed periodically while getting ready and was able to get a 10am time slot pretty easily once it opened at 7am. It seemed to be a big difference compared to how fast the reservations sold out the day prior.

From what I experienced, I don't think they had to utilize the boarding groups at all yesterday. Both parks seemed to be low capacity and I was actually able to ride Guardians of the Galaxy Mission Breakout three times in a row with 10 min or less wait time.

Anyway, I wanted to share my experience with Smuggler's Run and Oga's Cantina. Once I got into Disneyland around 8:30 (with no issues or lines) I made my way to the Fantasyland entrance to get into Galaxy's Edge. They were directing everyone to the Critter Country entrance but I noticed that once I left around 11, they were utilizing all 3 entrances. I headed to the Creature Stall and made my purchase and then figured I'd wander around until my reservation at 10 for Oga's. The wait time was 180 minutes for Smuggler's Run so I grabbed breakfast at Docking Bay 7. It wasn't bad, wasn't great, but was cool for the experience. 

I lined up for Oga's around 9:45 and it went pretty smoothly. I could tell there were people who were there for the first time (of course!) but the cast members were calm and did a good job of explaining the process. A few guests came up trying to get in without reservations who were turned away and most of them understood. One gentleman argued with the cast member at the front of the line but she maintained her composure, which I'm sure was probably difficult. 

Once I was inside, my experience wasn't quite the same. I had been inside once before so I was familiar with the process and the menu. The bartender that was assigned to us was really short and unfriendly which seemed to upset the other people who were part of the group I was placed into. I couldn't tell if he was trying to be in character or if he was frustrated with the world, but I was surprised with his behavior. He went down the bartop and asked each person "you ready or what?" and looked away when they ordered or asked him a question. There's a time limit of 45 minutes once you're inside, and I guess he was trying to move things along, but a majority of the people there are seeing everything for the first time. All the other bartenders were smiling and engaging but he remained stone faced and off-putting, especially when he threw the the cup holding my cards and receipts at me. Again, I don't know if he was having a bad day or if maybe he'd be better suited for another job...but it was strange. 

I left there and headed towards Smuggler's Run which was down to a 75 minute wait. I was solo in the parks so I decided to go through the single rider line. I think I ended up waiting around 20-30 minutes total, but I think it would have gone faster. The reason it took longer was because there were families of 4-6 who wanted to go together and claimed that they didn't realize it was only for single riders. Just another day in paradise 

I apologize for the long post but I wanted to share my thoughts/experiences to give an idea of how it was on a slow Tuesday!


----------



## dina444444

disneylover102 said:


> That’s not what it was like when I went in summer 2017


I’m speaking of mainly before maxpass launched so June-mid July. We were there on a Saturday in early July and at 4pm were able to get near immediate fastpasses for space.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

dina444444 said:


> 1. It’s mid week
> 2. Summer is no longer our busy season. Halloween and the days around Christmas is the absolute peak for crowds and has been for the past few years. I wouldn’t hold your breath for lower crowds around Halloween. Last year mid week around then saw most rides running at least 30-60 minute waits.


Totally agree with this.


----------



## LizzyS

twitch said:


> While “less people in the park” may be a hit to the bottom line, “less people standing in long lines” potentially translates to “more people spending money on food and merch.”
> 
> I think that Disney may have overhyped things, resulting in people staying home to avoid crowds. However, I’m just watching wait times from home, which may not be a reasonable indicator of what’s happening.



I agree with that line of thought.  After you get people in the parks, they aren't spending more money if they're tied up in lines for *too* long.

I think it may have been overhyped and driven people away, too, but I definitely think it makes a difference that this land is at both U.S. parks starting in August, so that undoubtedly spreads out the guests as well.


----------



## disneylover102

dina444444 said:


> I’m speaking of mainly before maxpass launched so June-mid July. We were there on a Saturday in early July and at 4pm were able to get near immediate fastpasses for space.


We went in the middle of June and Fastpasses for Space were usually hours away


----------



## midnight star

AndrewC said:


> That’s crazy, I thought summer was still soul crushingly busy and the crowds just had also expanded to Halloween and Christmas.


Eh not really. It really wasn’t packed packed until maybe mid to late July. At least that’s how I felt.  I had a lot of time off from work in July and I noticed early July was fine, second week there was a big heat wave so crowds were low. Then the crowds came back when a bunch of conferences were in town. Then in early August it tapered off some as I think people started going back to school.

Late September and October crowds sucked. Only went twice. I could’ve gone more but I honestly didn’t want to. This year I think I’ll suck it up and go more mostly because I didn’t get a chance to see a lot of the Halloween offerings.


----------



## poptart90

dina444444 said:


> Nope. Crowds right now are very reminiscent of summer 2017 when most rides had immediate fast pass returns etc.



Have to second this. Went end of June through the 4th in 2017. Best summer ride times ever with almost everything we wanted at or near immediate return. It was unbelievable. Hoping tomorrow feels the same!!!


----------



## midnight star

I’m sure crowds will pick up as people realize parks aren’t miserable. It’s still early in the summer. We will just have to wait and see!


----------



## disneylover102

Apparently we should’ve gone a couple weeks later that year. It was still way better than Christmas break in 2016- that was absolutely crazy!(we made a last minute trip since Tower of Terror was closing)


----------



## cdatkins

I would hazard a guess that the following factors are driving lower attendance:

1. Summer is no longer a crazy busy season at Disneyland
2. There are signs the economy is softening. Consumers may be pulling back on discretionary spending (i.e. $149 for a single day ticket at DL).
3. Galaxy's Edge may not be bring in new revenue as much as it protects existing revenue. What I mean by that is - GE will be a way to improve the value of the park for those that are already loyal to Disneyland. It may not bring in new customers that have never typically spent $$ on theme parks. Which leads to...
4. I do think the use of the Star Wars IP from the new trilogy has limited or put a ceiling on demand from those in bucket #3. If they had gone with original trilogy IP and characters, they might have had a chance to bring in some new customers.

Just my .02. And I realize the jury is still way, way out on GE.


----------



## katyringo

cdatkins said:


> I would hazard a guess that the following factors are driving lower attendance:
> 
> 1. Summer is no longer a crazy busy season at Disneyland
> 2. There are signs the economy is softening. Consumers may be pulling back on discretionary spending (i.e. $149 for a single day ticket at DL).
> 3. Galaxy's Edge may not be bring in new revenue as much as it protects existing revenue. What I mean by that is - GE will be a way to improve the value of the park for those that are already loyal to Disneyland. It may not bring in new customers that have never typically spent $$ on theme parks. Which leads to...
> 4. I do think the use of the Star Wars IP from the new trilogy has limited or put a ceiling on demand from those in bucket #3. If they had gone with original trilogy IP and characters, they might have had a chance to bring in some new customers.
> 
> Just my .02. And I realize the jury is still way, way out on GE.



I agree with you!! I was trying to put that into words to my husband. 

When you go to Harry Potter world you are immersed in the book/movies that you love. The characters that you love. The places you love. I don’t love Batu... idk what it even is.  

A land with yoda and like sky walker and princess , on planet we love and know? 

What are people most drawn to in Batu? The Falcon.. because they know it!!!!! 

What else? The light sabers and it’s expirence that includes Yoda’s voice! Why do we think the wand shop at HP is so successful? Because we know it! 

The other thing is that people who aren’t die hard fans if you ask them what they know about Star Wars it’s the above as well.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

I am here now. It is by no means “dead.” There are plenty of people here. However, it’s definitely less busy than one might expect based on the time of year and the fact that SWGE just opened to everyone. Pirates was a walk on at noon.  

I went over to SWGE just to check out the situation. All entrances open, no lines to get in. Plenty of people in the land but it was by no means packed. No line to build a droid. Still no metal gift cards. Smugglers Run was a 60-minute wait around 11:30.


----------



## LizzyS

Can anyone confirm that the Kylo Ren legacy saber blade is actually a set that comes with the two exhaust/side pieces?  Surely it must be.


----------



## tstidm1

I think all of those factors are affecting whether people are coming. I am in Los Angeles next weekend and I will be doing other things besides Disneyland. Biggest factors for me was a friend who didn't want to do Disneyland (not a big Disney fan) and $149 day tickets. I'm surprised that Disney opens some AP Blackouts soon to get attendance up.


----------



## BigCheese

LizzyS said:


> Can anyone confirm that the Kylo Ren legacy saber blade is actually a set that comes with the two exhaust/side pieces?  Surely it must be.



Yes, the two lateral vent quillon “mini blades” come with the purchase of the hilt. There are a couple of YouTube video reviews out there and one shows the unboxing.


----------



## twitch

A sense of place. That’s what HP at Universal has over SWGE.

Ask 10 HP fans to name three places in the HP universe that they must see, and you’ll get pretty consistent answers: Hogswart Castle, Diagon Alley, Hogsmeade.

Ask 10 Star Wars fans to name three must-see places if they were to tour the SW galaxy, and I don’t have a clue what sort of answers you get - Tatooine? The Death Star? The swamp? Cloud City?

The very nature of the HP universe makes it much easier to create a place that large numbers of a unified fan base care about seeing. Because SW was created over decades of films you start with a segmented fan base in the first place. Because the universe is huge and not rooted in a single place, you’re left with creating a new world and plopping the MF in it—one of the few consistent “places” that appears throughout the universe.

From the beginning, the Imagineers were faced with a daunting task to try to do with SW what Universal did with HP.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Someone on Twitter is claiming the wait for SR is posted at is 50 but the actual wait is about 20 and the land is very quiet right now. Anyone there this afternoon confirm this?


----------



## LizzyS

BigCheese said:


> Yes, the two lateral vent quillon “mini blades” come with the purchase of the hilt. There are a couple of YouTube video reviews out there and one shows the unboxing.



Thank you!  I'll hunt down that video.

I'm asking because I want a Kylo saber, period, but want to know what I'm getting if I wait to buy one at Galaxy's Edge instead of getting another version.


----------



## Didi8367

poptart90 said:


> Have to second this. Went end of June through the 4th in 2017. Best summer ride times ever with almost everything we wanted at or near immediate return. It was unbelievable. Hoping tomorrow feels the same!!!



We went the first week of July 2017 and had an absolute blast. No real crowds to speak of, short lines, we even walked right up about 10 minutes before the fireworks started and got a great spot near the hub to watch. I kept looking around for a cast member to tell me to move, or to see if I'd inadvertently taken someone's spot or was blocking a child's view, etc. But, no. It was just a good spot! I'm really hoping it's the same/similar when we get there 10 days from today!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

gottalovepluto said:


> Someone on Twitter is claiming the wait for SR is posted at is 50 but the actual wait is about 20 and the land is very quiet right now. Anyone there this afternoon confirm this?


I left the land around noon but from what I saw when I was there today I believe that could be true about the crowds. Around 11:45 the posted ride wait time was 60 minutes and I could see they were utilizing the overflow queue so I believe that was probably accurate at that time.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

I have talked to a lot of families today while waiting in lines and everyone has asked me why it doesn’t seem as busy as they expected. Many people I talked to had no plans to visit SWGE and were surprised when I told them them the land was open and not crowded.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

gottalovepluto said:


> Someone on Twitter is claiming the wait for SR is posted at is 50 but the actual wait is about 20 and the land is very quiet right now. Anyone there this afternoon confirm this?


I had a friend ride around 3 with a 35 minute wait.


----------



## az4boys

Regarding summer of 2017: Disneyland was tweaking their fast pass system in preparation for MaxPass. We went the second week of July. It was amazing. Before we got there, the mandatory wait to use a FP was eliminated (I think before that it was 30-45 minutes, not sure) and many rides had immediate FP available. My kids could ride BTMRR as many times as they wanted through the FP line with no wait. It was that trip that confirmed to me that many people don't even try to use the FP system because the stand-by line was still long on rides with immediate FP return times. I'm sure we walked past the same people multiple times. I think based on the comments about this summer, using MP right now would be about the same as that summer with no FP waits. Makes me want to plan a quick trip, but going to the parks for one day would cost our family of 6 at least $1500 for tickets, hotel, and gas. Food and souvenirs would certainly add more.


----------



## agamble

Ok so we spent the day at DL. I agree with the poster above who said the parks were far from dead. Yes, wait times were great. But the park did not feel dead at all. There were guests everywhere. Fireworks viewing was pretty packed too. However, even with our 3 munchkins in tow we rode 25 rides today with only a few repeats. We used FP just a handful of times, and mostly as instant FP except Hyper Space Mtn. Which we had to wait several hours to use the FP. I thought the crowds were perfect for guest enjoyment, but I could see the money grabbers at Disney wanting more guests.

We went to Batuu in the 1 o'clock hour and the posted wait for Millenium Falcon was 50 minutes. We waited 32 minutes to get to Hondo and by 40 mins we were on the ride. When we got off we noticed the posted wait was the same, but the line was significantly shorter so we hopped back in line and waited just over 30 mins total. At that time they dropped the posted wait to 35 min. That was nice with a new ride. We enjoyed the ride. As a party of 5 both rides we were given both pilots and gunners and one engineer. The single rider who rode with us got the other engineer assignment. I got to be the left pilot and an engineer. They required a related (or in charge) adult to sit next to or behind a child. This meant our kiddos could not be engineers, but they were happy with gunner and pilot. I did not think It was hard to see or focus on the action on the screen from either position. We did better on our second ride because our single rider was more help than the first one. It helps if people complete their tasks. Honestly we enjoyed the ride. But we're also mid 30s with kids, so video games are familiar to us.

I bought a bag of popcorn to share while we were in line. It is overpriced. $8 for a smaller bag than the regular popcorn stands. Blue milk is also about $8 and in small cups. We ended up passing on the milk. The toys and pets are pricey too. Galaxy's Edge is pricier than the rest of the park.

We went back to SWGE after dark to look aroumd at the lighting. It is very beautiful.

I say if you live close enough to make a trip in the next few weeks you should. We're glad we changed our plans and went today.


----------



## McNs

Though crowds are great now, I'm still expecting the worst when we are there 10/9 & 10/10. All APs will be open and the Halloween crowds will be in full force. If ROTR is open then it will be even worse..

My thoughts on current crowds:

DLR are likely running all rides at maximum capacity in anticipation of the crowds
Most APs are blocked...
Blocked AP holders are more likely to wait until they can go rather than dropping $150 on a single day
If you are going to drop $150 on a day, then many will be waiting for ROTR to open
Smugglers Run is (I gather) a high capacity ride with no Fastpass interruptions - this means it can process a lot of people each hour. If they had FP, I would expect MUCH longer standby wait times
Not all Star Wars fans are Disney Parks fans
Not all Disney Parks fans are Star Wars fans
As others have noted, summer (especially early summer) is the new low season
EVERYONE is waiting until 10/9 & 10/10 to go...
I also think the constant price increases have finally caused people to reassess park visits, and are now planning fewer trips.


----------



## poptart90

McNs said:


> Though crowds are great now, I'm still expecting the worst when we are there 10/9 & 10/10. All APs will be open and the Halloween crowds will be in full force. If ROTR is open then it will be even worse..
> 
> My thoughts on current crowds:
> 
> DLR are likely running all rides at maximum capacity in anticipation of the crowds
> Most APs are blocked...
> Blocked AP holders are more likely to wait until they can go rather than dropping $150 on a single day
> If you are going to drop $150 on a day, then many will be waiting for ROTR to open
> Smugglers Run is (I gather) a high capacity ride with no Fastpass interruptions - this means it can process a lot of people each hour. If they had FP, I would expect MUCH longer standby wait times
> Not all Star Wars fans are Disney Parks fans
> Not all Disney Parks fans are Star Wars fans
> As others have noted, summer (especially early summer) is the new low season
> EVERYONE is waiting until 10/9 & 10/10 to go...
> I also think the constant price increases have finally caused people to reassess park visits, and are now planning fewer trips.



So...other than you going on 10/9 & 10/10...is there another reason “everyone” is waiting until that time? Apologies if I’ve missed something obvious, but my “three-nager” had a Fantasmic meltdown tonight and I’m still packing cause I’ve wasted three days watching the ride times...


----------



## njchris

poptart90 said:


> I’m still packing cause I’ve wasted three days watching the ride times...


 That made me laugh out loud!


----------



## midnight star

Has anyone tried the popcorn? How does it taste? It looked a little out there for me to try


----------



## Skyegirl1999

midnight star said:


> Has anyone tried the popcorn? How does it taste? It looked a little out there for me to try


It tastes like Fruit Loops with the occasional mildly spicy Loop thrown in.  It wasn’t bad, but I don’t think we’ll get it again.


----------



## gottalovepluto

poptart90 said:


> So...other than you going on 10/9 & 10/10...is there another reason “everyone” is waiting until that time? Apologies if I’ve missed something obvious, but my “three-nager” had a Fantasmic meltdown tonight and I’m still packing cause I’ve wasted three days watching the ride times...



ROTR
Already spent this year’s Disneyland money during the Spring Promo
Already spent this year’s vacation time/money on a different summer vacation


----------



## agamble

midnight star said:


> Has anyone tried the popcorn? How does it taste? It looked a little out there for me to try


The purple had a fruity flavor, almost like a kid's cereal. The red is supposed to be spicy, but wasn't very spicy. We tried it and I'm glad we did, but we probably won't habe it again unless the price is better or they increase the amount. It is $8 for a very small bag as opposed to $5 for the larger bags of regular popcorn in the park.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> Has anyone tried the popcorn? How does it taste? It looked a little out there for me to try


It was sort of sweet -- the spicy flavor was not clearly identifiable (still can't put my finger on the exact flavor) and not that spicy -- and it had a weird chemical aftertaste. So, let's just say we won't be trying it again.


----------



## carlosalonsor

Are the Kyber Crystals still sold out at Dok Ondar's?


----------



## dina444444

carlosalonsor said:


> Are the Kyber Crystals still sold out at Dok Ondar's?


They are expected to be sold out for a while. The only way to get one is to either build a lightsaber or by the holocron and that will include a loose crystal.


----------



## carlosalonsor

dina444444 said:


> They are expected to be sold out for a while. The only way to get one is to either build a lightsaber or by the holocron and that will include a loose crystal.



I built a blue lightsaber then went to Dok Ondar's only to find out the only Kyber Crystals available were the blue ones.


----------



## bethwc101

poptart90 said:


> So...other than you going on 10/9 & 10/10...is there another reason “everyone” is waiting until that time? Apologies if I’ve missed something obvious, but my “three-nager” had a Fantasmic meltdown tonight and I’m still packing cause I’ve wasted three days watching the ride times...


Money. That's it.


----------



## bethwc101

Duplicate.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Has anyone been inside Oga's this week? Wondering how crowded it's been compared to the reservation period. We will be there on Tuesday, and I really hope they don't change anything between now and then...


----------



## katyringo

Magical kinda mama had a video today if the rope drop rush into Star Wars. It was huge. Like the whole park mad dashes there.

I think it best to skip the rope drop rush if crowds stay consistent like they have been.


----------



## midnight star

katyringo said:


> Magical kinda mama had a video today if the rope drop rush into Star Wars. It was huge. Like the whole park mad dashes there.
> 
> I think it best to skip the rope drop rush if crowds stay consistent like they have been.


I saw that too. Crazy!


----------



## disneyseniors

MIChessGuy said:


> Hmm, I never thought the pricing would have any impact on attendance.  Disney prices at the two U.S. parks just go up and up and up, all the time, and it doesn't seem to matter.  My own thinking is that the emphasis on the movies that aren't as good might be part of the problem.  Youth has always been a critical focus of entertainment companies, but the older visitors remember the classic characters from IV through VI and aren't necessarily as enamored with Kylo Ren and porgs and whatever else is the big thing these days.



I think you nailed it!  Hard core star wars fans from the 70's have been faithful to the brand for years.  Then, enter Disney with a whole new take on it, and they are less than enchanted.  I wonder if the newer films by Disney will have the staying power of the original ones?   Maybe that is the problem, I don't know.
Personally, I don't care if we ride anything in SWGE or not.  We will probably look around, fight the crowds(at Disney), and go to our favorites of TOT, TSM, SDD, ST in the rest of HS.  It will be interesting to see how this plays out at WDW this fall.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

katyringo said:


> Magical kinda mama had a video today if the rope drop rush into Star Wars. It was huge. Like the whole park mad dashes there



This sounds interesting to watch, do you have a link?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

katyringo said:


> Magical kinda mama had a video today if the rope drop rush into Star Wars. It was huge. Like the whole park mad dashes there.
> 
> I think it best to skip the rope drop rush if crowds stay consistent like they have been.


Is this on Instagram? I can’t find it.


----------



## katyringo

Yes in her insta stories


----------



## LizzyS

I definitely assumed most folks go straight to GE right now.  I will do that next time I go myself.


----------



## njchris

disneyseniors said:


> I think you nailed it!  Hard core star wars fans from the 70's have been faithful to the brand for years.  Then, enter Disney with a whole new take on it, and they are less than enchanted.


 I'm a hard core star wars fan from the 70's and I thoroughly enjoyed SWGE.  I think it will do just fine and it looks like it is already bringing in lots of $ from Savi's, Oga's and the Droid Depot.


----------



## LizzyS

njchris said:


> I'm a hard core star wars fan from the 70's and I thoroughly enjoyed SWGE.  I think it will do just fine and it looks like it is already bringing in lots of $ from Savi's, Oga's and the Droid Depot.



I feel like most hardcore SW fans are, like you, going to enjoy plenty of the aspects of Galaxy's Edge, though a lot of it is directly based on the ST.


----------



## Lauren in NC

We just got back late last night from a Friday 6/21- Wednesday 6/26 trip. Crowds were definitely picking up on Wednesday, which I'm guessing were related to early July 4th vacationers. The CMs we spoke to in DCA were frankly relieved as they said it'd been pretty boring. We spent Tuesday in DL - originally we'd planned to completely avoid that park because of SWGE crowds, but after seeing how dead it was Monday, changed our minds - and after finishing up some funnel cake at Hungry Bear around 8:30, we actually went *through Galaxy's Edge* to get around the Fantasmic crowds so we could watch the fireworks on Main St! 

We had the last reservation period (8-midnight on the 23rd) and the land was pretty empty then. Falcon was an absolute walk-on! Very big contrast to our 8-noon reservation on the 22nd, which was jam-packed! I loved the theming of the land, but it wasn't until we actually walked onto the Falcon that I felt like I was "in" Star Wars. There's definitely not the same feeling of recognition in the rest of the land, not like, say, walking into Hogsmeade. The cantina was also fun, but neither my husband or I are big drinkers and the kids got bored pretty quickly. There's really not much for small kids - all my 6yo wanted to do was keep riding the Falcon, he thought the rest of it was pretty meh. Rey and Chewbacca have a "teach the kids how to spy on the First Order" thing, but after they did that once, they had no interest in interacting with the characters again. We loved the Falcon ride, but were pretty awful at it. Since we were 2 adults and 2 kids under 7, they required us to either ride next to or behind the kids, so we couldn't both pilot at the same time (though how increasingly angry Hondo got while the 3yo was piloting was hilarious) and though we swapped with other adults a couple times so they could be the pilots, none of them were particularly good either. If you have issues with inclines, the ramps in the standby queue can be rough, though I suspect that was because we were practically rushing through the queue since it was completely empty. 

As for merch, the creature stall was fantastic - - kids got a rathtar and a Lothcat (I think we got one off the first shipment according to the creature CM? the CMs in the rest of the park were fascinated by it) during our first reservation window and proceeded to insist on toting them around for the rest of the vacation, so now all our family photos have a tentacle monster in them... - and I wanted to buy everything from the Toydarian toy stall. Dok Ondor's was a great place to explore when it was quiet but a claustrophobic mess when crowded. 

We ate dinner there (mobile ordering worked great!). I thought the ronto wraps were delicious (but overpriced) and the kids liked the chicken kids' meal. For those with picky eaters, it's basically a giant breaded chicken nugget on top of mac and cheese. Rather than the packaged baby carrots, they give them some green beans (like the Carthay Circle ones) and a small cooked whole carrot. Probably our most fun in the land - besides the Falcon - was sitting at a table by the Ronto Roasters and people watching. Chewbacca was photobombing people taking selfies, stormtroopers were questioning people, it was pretty fun and honestly relaxing.

I did get a survey that specifically asked how much of a fan I was of Disney, Marvel, and Star Wars, respectively, and if I'd be returning to DL once Rise of the Resistance opened. Also lots of questions about wait times in Galaxy's Edge and how crowded I felt the parks were. My husband commented that the DL execs must be frantic with how absolutely uncrowded the parks were while we were there, but I saw a ton of people lugging bags full of SWGE merchandise, so I'm wondering if it's working the way they intended. We definitely ended up buying more stuff (because we could actually SEE the merchandise) during the quieter reservation period than that crazy busy morning one. 

All in all, while we didn't *love* it, we liked it, and we're looking forward to seeing it again when we go back in October, though I'm guessing the crowds will be worse.


----------



## dina444444

Lauren in NC said:


> We just got back late last night from a Friday 6/21- Wednesday 6/26 trip. Crowds were definitely picking up on Wednesday, which I'm guessing were related to early July 4th vacationers. The CMs we spoke to in DCA were frankly relieved as they said it'd been pretty boring. We spent Tuesday in DL - originally we'd planned to completely avoid that park because of SWGE crowds, but after seeing how dead it was Monday, changed our minds - and after finishing up some funnel cake at Hungry Bear around 8:30, we actually went *through Galaxy's Edge* to get around the Fantasmic crowds so we could watch the fireworks on Main St!
> 
> We had the last reservation period (8-midnight on the 23rd) and the land was pretty empty then. Falcon was an absolute walk-on! Very big contrast to our 8-noon reservation on the 22nd, which was jam-packed! I loved the theming of the land, but it wasn't until we actually walked onto the Falcon that I felt like I was "in" Star Wars. There's definitely not the same feeling of recognition in the rest of the land, not like, say, walking into Hogsmeade. The cantina was also fun, but neither my husband or I are big drinkers and the kids got bored pretty quickly. There's really not much for small kids - all my 6yo wanted to do was keep riding the Falcon, he thought the rest of it was pretty meh. Rey and Chewbacca have a "teach the kids how to spy on the First Order" thing, but after they did that once, they had no interest in interacting with the characters again. We loved the Falcon ride, but were pretty awful at it. Since we were 2 adults and 2 kids under 7, they required us to either ride next to or behind the kids, so we couldn't both pilot at the same time (though how increasingly angry Hondo got while the 3yo was piloting was hilarious) and though we swapped with other adults a couple times so they could be the pilots, none of them were particularly good either. If you have issues with inclines, the ramps in the standby queue can be rough, though I suspect that was because we were practically rushing through the queue since it was completely empty.
> 
> As for merch, the creature stall was fantastic - - kids got a rathtar and a Lothcat (I think we got one off the first shipment according to the creature CM? the CMs in the rest of the park were fascinated by it) during our first reservation window and proceeded to insist on toting them around for the rest of the vacation, so now all our family photos have a tentacle monster in them... - and I wanted to buy everything from the Toydarian toy stall. Dok Ondor's was a great place to explore when it was quiet but a claustrophobic mess when crowded.
> 
> We ate dinner there (mobile ordering worked great!). I thought the ronto wraps were delicious (but overpriced) and the kids liked the chicken kids' meal. For those with picky eaters, it's basically a giant breaded chicken nugget on top of mac and cheese. Rather than the packaged baby carrots, they give them some green beans (like the Carthay Circle ones) and a small cooked whole carrot. Probably our most fun in the land - besides the Falcon - was sitting at a table by the Ronto Roasters and people watching. Chewbacca was photobombing people taking selfies, stormtroopers were questioning people, it was pretty fun and honestly relaxing.
> 
> I did get a survey that specifically asked how much of a fan I was of Disney, Marvel, and Star Wars, respectively, and if I'd be returning to DL once Rise of the Resistance opened. Also lots of questions about wait times in Galaxy's Edge and how crowded I felt the parks were. My husband commented that the DL execs must be frantic with how absolutely uncrowded the parks were while we were there, but I saw a ton of people lugging bags full of SWGE merchandise, so I'm wondering if it's working the way they intended. We definitely ended up buying more stuff (because we could actually SEE the merchandise) during the quieter reservation period than that crazy busy morning one.
> 
> All in all, while we didn't *love* it, we liked it, and we're looking forward to seeing it again when we go back in October, though I'm guessing the crowds will be worse.


From what I read online that last 4 hour reservation period had a lot of inventory held back for club 33 that wasn’t used.


----------



## Lauren in NC

dina444444 said:


> From what I read online that last 4 hour reservation period had a lot of inventory held back for club 33 that wasn’t used.



That makes a lot of sense. It was almost eerily empty - I have photos where there's literally no one else in sight.


----------



## Elias1901

So... just to confirm now that SWGE is open to the masses... is it recommended to book your Savi's and Oga's reservations at 7 AM for whatever time you wish/can get and rope drop Millennium Falcon: Smuggler's Run??

How swiftly does the Falcon attraction rocket up in wait times in the early morning (first 30 min to an hour)? I would like to know if it would be possible to hit the attraction at rope drop and then get off and get back in line without too much of an insane wait... or is it just better to ride once early and then wait until later in the day/evening when it drops to approx 30 minutes and under to go get your re-rides in??


----------



## tlcdoula

I won't be able to ride Millennium Falcon because of my motion sickness but am I able to walk and wait in the line with our party and then leave through an exit before they board?


----------



## EmJ

cdatkins said:


> I would hazard a guess that the following factors are driving lower attendance:
> 
> 1. Summer is no longer a crazy busy season at Disneyland
> 2. There are signs the economy is softening. Consumers may be pulling back on discretionary spending (i.e. $149 for a single day ticket at DL).
> 3. Galaxy's Edge may not be bring in new revenue as much as it protects existing revenue. What I mean by that is - GE will be a way to improve the value of the park for those that are already loyal to Disneyland. It may not bring in new customers that have never typically spent $$ on theme parks. Which leads to...
> 4. I do think the use of the Star Wars IP from the new trilogy has limited or put a ceiling on demand from those in bucket #3. If they had gone with original trilogy IP and characters, they might have had a chance to bring in some new customers.
> 
> Just my .02. And I realize the jury is still way, way out on GE.


I think your #3 is really interesting. Obviously there are a lot of theories as what could be contributing to low crowds, and the answer is surely a combination of all of them, but the one consistent explanation that keeps coming up is that APs were blocked this summer. But if crowds are low because APs are blocked, that means that Disney did not draw in many new visitors with SWGE, and the park is still primarily attractive (at least this summer) to individuals who already like it so much that they are willing to spend the money on an annual pass to go often--and who would have probably continued to do so even without SWGE. And who probably won't need more than one $200 lightsaber or $100+ droid. Not attracting new visitors can't be what Disney intended, so hopefully the new visitors are just waiting for ROTR.


----------



## cdatkins

EmJ said:


> I think your #3 is really interesting. Obviously there are a lot of theories as what could be contributing to low crowds, and the answer is surely a combination of all of them, but the one consistent explanation that keeps coming up is that APs were blocked this summer. But if crowds are low because APs are blocked, that means that Disney did not draw in many new visitors with SWGE, and the park is still primarily attractive (at least this summer) to individuals who already like it so much that they are willing to spend the money on an annual pass to go often--and who would have probably continued to do so even without SWGE. And who probably won't need more than one $200 lightsaber or $100+ droid. Not attracting new visitors can't be what Disney intended, so hopefully the new visitors are just waiting for ROTR.



Good reply. I have to think if Disney were really focused on new customers now, they would have used the IP from the original Star Wars films to pull in the middle age to older SW fans who have never really spent $$ on a theme park before. 

But if Disney is focused on the future, and making sure DL is a place that continually innovates and adds value for its existing customer base, the IP from the newer films probably makes more sense.


----------



## Kestryl

McNs said:


> Though crowds are great now, I'm still expecting the worst when we are there 10/9 & 10/10. All APs will be open and the Halloween crowds will be in full force. If ROTR is open then it will be even worse..
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> EVERYONE is waiting until 10/9 & 10/10 to go...


I’d also like to know what’s special about the 10/9 date. A few others have replied reasons like money, but I don’t understand what’s different on 10/9 versus, say, 10/7 saying that.

I have plans to visit Disneyland 10/5-10/9, but maybe I should consider scuttling it all together (though that would rule out Disneyland for years, most likely, if at all).


----------



## agamble

And Disney has released an AP promo. Get a friend a one day park hopper for $99 to visit. Blocked out? You can get one too.


----------



## cdatkins

agamble said:


> And Disney has released an AP promo. Get a friend a one day park hopper for $99 to visit. Blocked out? You can get one too.



does that start right away?


----------



## agamble

cdatkins said:


> does that start right away?


Yes. Effective now. Pretty good deal. We just paid 225 a person for single park 2 day tickets because one day hoppers are 200 normally.


----------



## smartlabelprint

jewdmeister said:


> I went to Batuu yesterday with the goal of getting a kowakian monkey-lizard since they were sold out during my reserved group last week. I had an idea of what to expect since I was keeping an eye on things via social media updates from various people who went on Monday.
> 
> I didn't want to rush into the parks super early so I made a reservation for Oga's Cantina so that if they ended up doing boarding groups, I'd be good to go in around a time that worked for me. I'm a local AP Holder so I know this is a benefit for me and wouldn't necessarily work out for everyone coming to the parks.
> 
> I got into the reservation queue around 6-6:30 and refreshed periodically while getting ready and was able to get a 10am time slot pretty easily once it opened at 7am. It seemed to be a big difference compared to how fast the reservations sold out the day prior.
> 
> From what I experienced, I don't think they had to utilize the boarding groups at all yesterday. Both parks seemed to be low capacity and I was actually able to ride Guardians of the Galaxy Mission Breakout three times in a row with 10 min or less wait time.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share my experience with Smuggler's Run and Oga's Cantina. Once I got into Disneyland around 8:30 (with no issues or lines) I made my way to the Fantasyland entrance to get into Galaxy's Edge. They were directing everyone to the Critter Country entrance but I noticed that once I left around 11, they were utilizing all 3 entrances. I headed to the Creature Stall and made my purchase and then figured I'd wander around until my reservation at 10 for Oga's. The wait time was 180 minutes for Smuggler's Run so I grabbed breakfast at Docking Bay 7. It wasn't bad, wasn't great, but was cool for the experience.
> 
> I lined up for Oga's around 9:45 and it went pretty smoothly. I could tell there were people who were there for the first time (of course!) but the cast members were calm and did a good job of explaining the process. A few guests came up trying to get in without reservations who were turned away and most of them understood. One gentleman argued with the cast member at the front of the line but she maintained her composure, which I'm sure was probably difficult.
> 
> Once I was inside, my experience wasn't quite the same. I had been inside once before so I was familiar with the process and the menu. The bartender that was assigned to us was really short and unfriendly which seemed to upset the other people who were part of the group I was placed into. I couldn't tell if he was trying to be in character or if he was frustrated with the world, but I was surprised with his behavior. He went down the bartop and asked each person "you ready or what?" and looked away when they ordered or asked him a question. There's a time limit of 45 minutes once you're inside, and I guess he was trying to move things along, but a majority of the people there are seeing everything for the first time. All the other bartenders were smiling and engaging but he remained stone faced and off-putting, especially when he threw the the cup holding my cards and receipts at me. Again, I don't know if he was having a bad day or if maybe he'd be better suited for another job...but it was strange.
> 
> I left there and headed towards Smuggler's Run which was down to a 75 minute wait. I was solo in the parks so I decided to go through the single rider line. I think I ended up waiting around 20-30 minutes total, but I think it would have gone faster. The reason it took longer was because there were families of 4-6 who wanted to go together and claimed that they didn't realize it was only for single riders. Just another day in paradise
> 
> I apologize for the long post but I wanted to share my thoughts/experiences to give an idea of how it was on a slow Tuesday!


I hope you report the Cm. That’s weird.


----------



## cdatkins

smartlabelprint said:


> I hope you report the Cm. That’s weird.



Although ironically it sounds like he was acting just like the bartender in the original Star Wars....


----------



## tlcdoula

mydisneyanytime said:


> How much of a motion ride like Star Tours is the new ride?  I am fine to take the "chicken exit" after waiting with my family but my son really wants me to ride with them.  I can't do Mission Space in Epcot (due to the straps and extremely small podlike structure along with motion sickness).  I can't do Star Tours but Flights of Passage in Animal Kingdom is fine for the most part.  I just want to know what I am up against before I make my decision and I can't seem to find a lot about the motion part of the ride.  Thanks!


I am in the same boat as you are, I am worried about being sick for the rest of the day but I don't want to miss out either... 

I have never done Mission Space because or Star Tours because I did't want to be sick.  Flight of passage made me ill.. hmmm  I might be taking the chicken exit too..


----------



## purple figment

Kestryl said:


> I’d also like to know what’s special about the 10/9 date. A few others have replied reasons like money, but I don’t understand what’s different on 10/9 versus, say, 10/7 saying that.
> 
> I have plans to visit Disneyland 10/5-10/9, but maybe I should consider scuttling it all together (though that would rule out Disneyland for years, most likely, if at all).


I wouldn't change plans based on one person's post.   I thought it might have been more of the tongue in cheek "I'm going on 10/9 and 10/10  and with my luck so will EVERYONE else."  You could always PM the original poster for clarification.

On the other hand, Gay Days is the weekend of Oct 5-6 so expect it to be busier.  Typically they schedule activities in DL on Sat.


----------



## Kestryl

purple figment said:


> I wouldn't change plans based on one person's post.   I thought it might have been more of the tongue in cheek "I'm going on 10/9 and 10/10  and with my luck so will EVERYONE else."  You could always PM the original poster for clarification.
> 
> On the other hand, Gay Days is the weekend of Oct 5-6 so expect it to be busier.  Typically they schedule activities in DL on Sat.


That’s fair- that’s how I originally took it, but I just learned about Gay Days when we first started kicking the idea around and didn’t know if there was an extra event going on 10/9 as well.

We literally just booked flights, so I have 23 hours from now to decide if we should still go. We’ve never been to DL. We realized that with a bigger (non-Disney) trip planned 2020, we won’t be going to Disneyland that year.  And after that we may be dealing with larger life changes (re: pregnancies, babies, kids- assuming we’re lucky) that may prevent us from giant trips.


----------



## midnight star

I sent an email asking about the droid backpacks. The response was that they are expecting a restock, but they aren't sure when it will happen. So not much info, but something!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

midnight star said:


> I sent an email asking about the droid backpacks. The response was that they are expecting a restock, but they aren't sure when it will happen. So not much info, but something!


They are out of SO much stuff!  After we visited today, we went to Launch Bay and my daughter said to one of the CMs that “half the stuff in Star Wars Land is gone!”  And she’s kind of not wrong since so much of the land is merch, ha!

In other news, the Cantina this afternoon was SO much more pleasant and less crowded than during the reservation period, we waited just under 45 minutes for MFSR at 5:00, and I finally got a Ronto Wrap, which was indeed delicious. 

Outside of SWGE, the parks were real dead.


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> They are out of SO much stuff!  After we visited today, we went to Launch Bay and my daughter said to one of the CMs that “half the stuff in Star Wars Land is gone!”  And she’s kind of not wrong since so much of the land is merch, ha!
> 
> In other news, the Cantina this afternoon was SO much more pleasant and less crowded than during the reservation period, we waited just under 45 minutes for MFSR at 5:00, and I finally got a Ronto Wrap, which was indeed delicious.
> 
> Outside of SWGE, the parks were real dead.


haha love the honesty. I know sometimes gauging the demand for items can be hard but I wish they kept a better stock there. I really thought they were just hiding items during the reservation period so things we be available for the main opening...guess not 

Next week when I go I'm for sure going to the cantina again, and maybe I'll try the wrap. I know I want the milk again!


----------



## MommyLove

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Has anyone been inside Oga's this week? Wondering how crowded it's been compared to the reservation period. We will be there on Tuesday, and I really hope they don't change anything between now and then...



I was in the Cantina on Tuesday and I would say it felt the same as when I went during the reservation period. Both times being filled to capacity.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

MommyLove said:


> I was in the Cantina on Tuesday and I would say it felt the same as when I went during the reservation period. Both times being filled to capacity.


Okay, thanks. During our reservation period it felt really light--but we were the 8 am group so that may be why.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Okay, thanks. During our reservation period it felt really light--but we were the 8 am group so that may be why.


See, we got in at 9am during the reservation period and it was PACKED, unpleasantly so.  Yesterday during our 4:30 reservation, it was not packed at all.  I’m sure it has to do with how long people stay and if people no-show and whatever now that there are set reservations... there were a lot of people with kids yesterday (including me) that probably didn’t stay for a 2nd drink, which may have been the difference. 

I go back for an 8:30 reservation tonight with just adults, so I’ll report back!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> See, we got in at 9am during the reservation period and it was PACKED, unpleasantly so.  Yesterday during our 4:30 reservation, it was not packed at all.  I’m sure it has to do with how long people stay and if people no-show and whatever now that there are set reservations... there were a lot of people with kids yesterday (including me) that probably didn’t stay for a 2nd drink, which may have been the difference.
> 
> I go back for an 8:30 reservation tonight with just adults, so I’ll report back!View attachment 412493


Wow!!! That looks so nice! Nothing like when we went in last Sunday.


----------



## carlosalonsor

tlcdoula said:


> I am in the same boat as you are, I am worried about being sick for the rest of the day but I don't want to miss out either...
> 
> I have never done Mission Space because or Star Tours because I did't want to be sick.  Flight of passage made me ill.. hmmm  I might be taking the chicken exit too..



I tend to get motion sickness too. But it wasn't too bad, and I think it was because I was one of the pilots, if you seat on the engineer seat you will be fine!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Skyegirl1999 said:


> See, we got in at 9am during the reservation period and it was PACKED, unpleasantly so.  Yesterday during our 4:30 reservation, it was not packed at all.  I’m sure it has to do with how long people stay and if people no-show and whatever now that there are set reservations... there were a lot of people with kids yesterday (including me) that probably didn’t stay for a 2nd drink, which may have been the difference.
> 
> I go back for an 8:30 reservation tonight with just adults, so I’ll report back!View attachment 412493


Definitely do. We were the first group admitted so that might explain the difference. Nothing like drinking at 8 am, LOL.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Elias1901 said:


> ...How swiftly does the Falcon attraction rocket up in wait times in the early morning (first 30 min to an hour)? I would like to know if it would be possible to hit the attraction at rope drop and then get off and get back in line without too much of an insane wait... or is it just better to ride once early and then wait until later in the day/evening when it drops to approx 30 minutes and under to go get your re-rides in??


If you watch the wait time on the DLR app rope drop and early morning have been the worst times of day to the ride as far as wait times go.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144532078844768256


----------



## katyringo

gottalovepluto said:


> If you watch the wait time on the DLR app rope drop and early morning have been the worst times of day to the ride as far as wait times go.



Agreed!


----------



## LizzyS

I hate to sound like a fuddy duddy, but are their non-alcoholic drinks available at the cantina?  I drink very occasionally, but my husband does not.


----------



## twodogs

Kestryl said:


> I’d also like to know what’s special about the 10/9 date. A few others have replied reasons like money, but I don’t understand what’s different on 10/9 versus, say, 10/7 saying that.
> 
> I have plans to visit Disneyland 10/5-10/9, but maybe I should consider scuttling it all together (though that would rule out Disneyland for years, most likely, if at all).


I think it is a joke, because those are the dates OP is actually going.


----------



## pharmama

LizzyS said:


> I hate to sound like a fuddy duddy, but are their non-alcoholic drinks available at the cantina?  I drink very occasionally, but my husband does not.



Yes there are quite a few non-alcoholic options and several of them are still pretty fun-such as the Carbon Freeze which smokes and bubbles from some dry ice, the Blue Bantha which is blue milk with a cookie sort of thing on top and the Cliff Dweller which comes in a souvenir mug (and is priced accordingly).  They also just have regular soda etc.


----------



## LizzyS

pharmama said:


> Yes there are quite a few non-alcoholic options and several of them are still pretty fun-such as the Carbon Freeze which smokes and bubbles from some dry ice, the Blue Bantha which is blue milk with a cookie sort of thing on top and the Cliff Dweller which comes in a souvenir mug (and is priced accordingly).  They also just have regular soda etc.



Thank you!

I figured there must be, but always like to confirm these things.


----------



## pharmama

LizzyS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I figured there must be, but always like to confirm these things.



Meant to include the menu link in my original post so you can peruse the offerings as well
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland/ogas-cantina/menus/lounge/

We did get the Cliff Dweller- the porg mug is pretty cute (if you're wondering, they do give you a clean one in a box when you leave).


----------



## cdatkins

Can anyone share their experience with rope drop this week for Galaxy's Edge? Especially on a magic morning? I am curious where the line forms, etc. Thanks!


----------



## njchris

LizzyS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I figured there must be, but always like to confirm these things.


Also, if you wear glasses, wear them when reading the prices on the menu when ordering a drink with a souvenir cup.  I made that mistake to the tune of $40. whoops.


----------



## Elias1901

gottalovepluto said:


> If you watch the wait time on the DLR app rope drop and early morning have been the worst times of day to the ride as far as wait times go.



So... what... avoid Galaxy's Edge altogether at rope drop?? If that's the case, would it be best to make a Savi's/Oga's reservation for later in the day and just come back for then? If so, when is the best time if you wanted to get on the Falcon at least a few times?? Any tips/info would be great!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Elias1901 said:


> So... what... avoid Galaxy's Edge altogether at rope drop?? If that's the case, would it be best to make a Savi's/Oga's reservation for later in the day and just come back for then? If so, when is the best time if you wanted to get on the Falcon at least a few times?? Any tips/info would be great!


Depending when you’re going, I’d check wait times on the app leading up to your visit since the crowd patterns are fluctuating.  Right now, the line is longest in the morning and tapers off.  We had a 4:30 Cantina reservation yesterday and rode a little after 5 and waited almost 45 minutes, which wasn’t bad (the line moves continuously since there’s no FP).


----------



## katyringo

After watching the wait times now since Monday, my plan is to make an cantina reservation for the evening after dinner and enter the land then.


----------



## Elias1901

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Depending when you’re going, I’d check wait times on the app leading up to your visit since the crowd patterns are fluctuating.  Right now, the line is longest in the morning and tapers off.  We had a 4:30 Cantina reservation yesterday and rode a little after 5 and waited almost 45 minutes, which wasn’t bad (the line moves continuously since there’s no FP).



August 20th - 27th. Just before, during and after the D23 Expo (though we won't be in Disneyland Park on Fri/Sat/Sun at all). Only before or after. But yes, I shall check on the app a bit more as it gets closer to the date... though I hear AP's are all unblocked on August 20th (rotten luck in booking there??) so I'm sure that'll rocket things up to nutty wait times...


----------



## billyjobobb

the real crush will come when the APs unblock


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Elias1901 said:


> August 20th - 27th. Just before, during and after the D23 Expo (though we won't be in Disneyland Park on Fri/Sat/Sun at all). Only before or after. But yes, I shall check on the app a bit more as it gets closer to the date... though I hear AP's are all unblocked on August 20th (rotten luck in booking there??) so I'm sure that'll rocket things up to nutty wait times...


Oh.  Yeah, I’m sorry, but I think that’s going to be insanity. 

The wait times in advance probably won’t help you too much because August 20 will be a “new normal.”  If ROTR opens, they’ll be another game-changer.  But I’d definitely keep an eye on things closer to then.


----------



## Elias1901

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Oh.  Yeah, I’m sorry, but I think that’s going to be insanity.
> 
> The wait times in advance probably won’t help you too much because August 20 will be a “new normal.”  If ROTR opens, they’ll be another game-changer.  But I’d definitely keep an eye on things closer to then.



*existential dread sets in, commences with incoherent screaming*


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Elias1901 said:


> *existential dread sets in, commences with incoherent screaming*


Heh.  First, who knows, maybe it won’t be so bad?  I think the influx of passholders combined with the D23 folk seems like an unfortunate combo, but maybe people will be scared of crowds and stay away some more.  

Second, and more importantly, if you’re mentally prepared for crowds, you can have an excellent time regardless.


----------



## Elias1901

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Heh.  First, who knows, maybe it won’t be so bad?  I think the influx of passholders combined with the D23 folk seems like an unfortunate combo, but maybe people will be scared of crowds and stay away some more.
> 
> Second, and more importantly, if you’re mentally prepared for crowds, you can have an excellent time regardless.



It's Disneyland. I've been smooshed up on Main Street on NYE. After that, I'm always prepared for crowds.


----------



## FireflyTrance

A few questions if anyone who has gone already has insight:

Does anyone know if baby swap is available for Smugglers Run? I don’t know if it is available at all rides, or just ones with FP? My son isn’t tall enough to ride it but everyone else wants to.

We really want to make a droid at Droid Depot. What would be the best strategy for this? We should get one Magic Morning at DL. Would it be good to go wait at the entrance during this time and then walk over to Droid Depot right when we are let in? Can anyone comment on the wait times at Droid Depot over the last few days? Thanks!

Also I am confused if there is a still time limit in place for how long you can stay in SWGE? Can you enter and leave and then enter again later in the day? TIA!


----------



## pharmama

FireflyTrance said:


> We really want to make a droid at Droid Depot. What would be the best strategy for this? We should get one Magic Morning at DL. Would it be good to go wait at the entrance during this time and then walk over to Droid Depot right when we are let in? Can anyone comment on the wait times at Droid Depot over the last few days? Thanks!



I don't think you need to stress about this too much.  I don't know exactly what waits have been but I also haven't seen reports of them being crazy for droids.



> Also I am confused if there is a still time limit in place for how long you can stay in SWGE? Can you enter and leave and then enter again later in the day? TIA!


No time limit in place once you are in the land.  If you leave and the land is not at capacity you can go back in.  If the land is at capacity they will be using boarding groups so you just sign up for one of those and will be notified when you can go back in.  That said, I don't think boarding groups have been needed since the morning of general public opening day...


----------



## Skyegirl1999

FireflyTrance said:


> A few questions if anyone who has gone already has insight:
> 
> Does anyone know if baby swap is available for Smugglers Run? I don’t know if it is available at all rides, or just ones with FP? My son isn’t tall enough to ride it but everyone else wants to.
> 
> We really want to make a droid at Droid Depot. What would be the best strategy for this? We should get one Magic Morning at DL. Would it be good to go wait at the entrance during this time and then walk over to Droid Depot right when we are let in? Can anyone comment on the wait times at Droid Depot over the last few days? Thanks!
> 
> Also I am confused if there is a still time limit in place for how long you can stay in SWGE? Can you enter and leave and then enter again later in the day? TIA!


There is rider swap.

As PP mentioned, the droids haven't had too much of a wait since the land opened generally, and the only restriction on leaving and coming back would be if Boarding Groups are happening.


----------



## Jperiod

How is MFSR for short people and kids?  My daughter is 4'10".  If she's not a pilot, will it be lame for her?  It's an annoying problem in many rides and changes the experience when you can only see the back of a seat.


----------



## amyg1975

My 7 year old was a gunner and was so busy pressing the button to shoot things, that she never even looked forward.  Having said that though, because there is a gap between seats, so it is easy to see what is going on.


----------



## cdatkins

as of 8:07AM Pacific Time most of the Oga's and Savi's reservations are gone already


----------



## midnight star

Has anyone gotten the beer flight at the cantina? Can you ask just for the beer? Or do you have to purchase the tooth board?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

midnight star said:


> Has anyone gotten the beer flight at the cantina? Can you ask just for the beer? Or do you have to purchase the tooth board?


They’re sold out of the board; the bartender on Thursday said it could be “months” before they get more. 

I was back at the Cantina for an 8:30 Friday reservation, and it was pretty crowded inside, a lot more than our 4:30 on Thursday rez.  They also wouldn’t let us check in until 8:30 instead of 15 minutes early like the day before (“Oga changed her mind about when she wants her guests to come.”)  Fun atmosphere for a Friday night!  And Batuu is gorgeous at night.  I anticipate spending a lot of summer evenings here if it stays easy to get in.


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> They’re sold out of the board; the bartender on Thursday said it could be “months” before they get more.
> 
> I was back at the Cantina for an 8:30 Friday reservation, and it was pretty crowded inside, a lot more than our 4:30 on Thursday rez.  They also wouldn’t let us check in until 8:30 instead of 15 minutes early like the day before (“Oga changed her mind about when she wants her guests to come.”)  Fun atmosphere for a Friday night!  And Batuu is gorgeous at night.  I anticipate spending a lot of summer evenings here if it stays easy to get in.


But the beer is still available? That’s what we care about lol


----------



## Skyegirl1999

midnight star said:


> But the beer is still available? That’s what we care about lol


I don’t think so?  I didn’t see anyone with a sampler.  Lots of people were drinking full glasses of beer, but I don’t think they probably have another serving option for a sampler?  I’m just speculating, though, I didn’t ask specifically.


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I don’t think so?  I didn’t see anyone with a sampler.  Lots of people were drinking full glasses of beer, but I don’t think they probably have another serving option for a sampler?  I’m just speculating, though, I didn’t ask specifically.


Ok thanks! I’ll be there next week and will ask. If not there’s plenty of other things to try


----------



## Goose&mavie

Stupid question, do we have to be in the park checked in with our tickets to make a reservation for savi’s workshop same day? Or can I make it from my phone at the DLH while we’re getting ready?


----------



## BigCheese

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I was back at the Cantina for an 8:30 Friday reservation, and it was pretty crowded inside, a lot more than our 4:30 on Thursday rez.  They also wouldn’t let us check in until 8:30 instead of 15 minutes early like the day before (“Oga changed her mind about when she wants her guests to come.”)  Fun atmosphere for a Friday night!  And Batuu is gorgeous at night.  I anticipate spending a lot of summer evenings here if it stays easy to get in.



This. The reservation system for Oga’s is fantastic. We only went there once during the May reservation period but we’ve been able to enjoy Oga’s three times this week. It’s already hot and pretty crowded in both parks this morning, and having the ability to reserve an evening slot for Oga’s first thing in the morning to cap off the evening is fantastic. Love it inside Oga’s


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Goose&mavie said:


> Stupid question, do we have to be in the park checked in with our tickets to make a reservation for savi’s workshop same day? Or can I make it from my phone at the DLH while we’re getting ready?


You don’t have to be in the park yet.  Just remember that they’re going to charge you $200 for the reservation.


----------



## Goose&mavie

Thanks! Now my husband told me he also wants to make a lightsaber as well as our daughter! This is an expensive vacay!!


----------



## McKelly

So, if I make a light saber reservation for my son, my DD and DH want to watch, but I would like to enter the land with them.  I read that you can only bring in two people to Savvi's.  So, do I make the reservation for three people, or do I make it for four?  I'm afraid if I only make it for three, I won't be allowed in the land.  But if I make it for four, I will be charged for two light sabers?  Can anyone clarify?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

McKelly said:


> So, if I make a light saber reservation for my son, my DD and DH want to watch, but I would like to enter the land with them.  I read that you can only bring in two people to Savvi's.  So, do I make the reservation for three people, or do I make it for four?  I'm afraid if I only make it for three, I won't be allowed in the land.  But if I make it for four, I will be charged for two light sabers?  Can anyone clarify?


If you make it for four, you will be charged for four light sabers. 

Make it for the number of people who want to build them. Each builder can bring a guest.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

McKelly said:


> So, if I make a light saber reservation for my son, my DD and DH want to watch, but I would like to enter the land with them.  I read that you can only bring in two people to Savvi's.  So, do I make the reservation for three people, or do I make it for four?  I'm afraid if I only make it for three, I won't be allowed in the land.  But if I make it for four, I will be charged for two light sabers?  Can anyone clarify?



Only make a reservation for two because that is how many light sabers are being built. I found this on the website:

“If the party size is larger than the reserved party of 3 for the experience area, and if boarding groups are required to enter the land, up to a total of 6 Guests may enter the land in connection with the reservation. The experience area is still limited to the builder and 2 Guests.”


----------



## McKelly

kristensideaoffun said:


> Only make a reservation for two because that is how many light sabers are being built. I found this on the website:
> 
> “If the party size is larger than the reserved party of 3 for the experience area, and if boarding groups are required to enter the land, up to a total of 6 Guests may enter the land in connection with the reservation. The experience area is still limited to the builder and 2 Guests.”



Thanks!  I was going to make the reservation for THREE - I would have had to shell out $600.00!  Yikes!  I'm glad I asked.


----------



## fly girl

midnight star said:


> Ok thanks! I’ll be there next week and will ask. If not there’s plenty of other things to try


Report back! I was wondering about that too. I did a double take when I saw the $75 next to the flight, then I read it came with the board. lol


----------



## Whistlebee

Skyegirl1999 said:


> They’re not just going to throw the whole summer back open for all the APs and make them all equivalent to Signature.  No one is suggesting that.
> 
> But, you guys.  They invested a TON in not just the land, but the new parking structure, the “project stardust” enhancements, etc.  They completely reworked the AP system to block parks separately.  They put in all those boards to show boarding group times.  They expected massive crowds, and instead they’ve had the least crowded June in... a long time.  I have no point of reference for the emptiness of the parks.  I mean, they’ve got to be sweating bullets and in crisis mode about these attendance numbers.
> 
> They can’t let this keep going.  And because they unblocked some passes last year (for limited days), I can absolutely see them doing that again.  I actually think they kind of have to.
> 
> I also think the crowds are coming.  They’re coming in the fall.  When all the APs are back and all of the people who decided to “wait for the crowds to die down” all show up.
> 
> And goodness help us if ROTR opens.


Agree 100%


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Jperiod said:


> How is MFSR for short people and kids?  My daughter is 4'10".  If she's not a pilot, will it be lame for her?  It's an annoying problem in many rides and changes the experience when you can only see the back of a seat.


I'm short and have been engineer and gunner, right and left. No problems seeing, no matter how much taller the person in front of me was. It is easy to see around the seat in front and you are distracted throughout the ride by your control panel lighting up and Hondo telling you which buttons to push. With multiple rides, your daughter should have no trouble seeing what is happening on the screen because she'll be looking up at different times.


----------



## justlai87

Does anyone know when the Cantina switches the breakfast menu to the lounge menu?  The drinks on the lounge menu interest me more than the drinks on the breakfast menu.  Thanks.


----------



## McNs

poptart90 said:


> So...other than you going on 10/9 & 10/10...is there another reason “everyone” is waiting until that time? Apologies if I’ve missed something obvious, but my “three-nager” had a Fantasmic meltdown tonight and I’m still packing cause I’ve wasted three days watching the ride times...





Kestryl said:


> I’d also like to know what’s special about the 10/9 date. A few others have replied reasons like money, but I don’t understand what’s different on 10/9 versus, say, 10/7 saying that.
> 
> I have plans to visit Disneyland 10/5-10/9, but maybe I should consider scuttling it all together (though that would rule out Disneyland for years, most likely, if at all).



Nothing special - I was being silly - I'm actually expecting the crazyness to start once the APs are open, and all are open the days we are there. Only Signature and Signature Plus are open at the moment (Flex Pass is open for bookings). We have been there in late Septrember and early October and always found the October dates to be busier.


purple figment said:


> I wouldn't change plans based on one person's post.   I thought it might have been more of the tongue in cheek "I'm going on 10/9 and 10/10  and with my luck so will EVERYONE else."  You could always PM the original poster for clarification.





twodogs said:


> I think it is a joke, because those are the dates OP is actually going.


Yep exactly


----------



## Kuzcotopia12

justlai87 said:


> Does anyone know when the Cantina switches the breakfast menu to the lounge menu?  The drinks on the lounge menu interest me more than the drinks on the breakfast menu.  Thanks.


The website says 10 am


----------



## cdatkins

We will be at Disneyland in 6 days, so this morning I was doing a test run on the Oga’s/Savi’s virtual queue and reservation system.

First I tested it on my phone via the Disneyland app, which routed me to the Disneyland website, told me to “sit tight” with a picture of the millennium falcon, then routed me to the Disneyland log in page, then prompted me to book, but June 30 was grayed out.

Second I tested it on my laptop, which routed me to the “sit tight” and would just stay there.

Now - my hunch is in the second scenario I was actually in the virtual queue, whereas in the first I was not. 

Anyone have any advice or tips on this?

The reason this matters is because we will be in line for Disneyland this Saturday and I will have to use my phone to make reservations, but I fear I won’t actually be in the virtual queue. 

Thanks!


----------



## katyringo

cdatkins said:


> We will be at Disneyland in 6 days, so this morning I was doing a test run on the Oga’s/Savi’s virtual queue and reservation system.
> 
> First I tested it on my phone via the Disneyland app, which routed me to the Disneyland website, told me to “sit tight” with a picture of the millennium falcon, then routed me to the Disneyland log in page, then prompted me to book, but June 30 was grayed out.
> 
> Second I tested it on my laptop, which routed me to the “sit tight” and would just stay there.
> 
> Now - my hunch is in the second scenario I was actually in the virtual queue, whereas in the first I was not.
> 
> Anyone have any advice or tips on this?
> 
> The reason this matters is because we will be in line for Disneyland this Saturday and I will have to use my phone to make reservations, but I fear I won’t actually be in the virtual queue.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Was it right at 7? It’s possibke you caught it before it opened officially. I can book using my phone. I am testing as well for tomorrow.


----------



## gottalovepluto

cdatkins said:


> We will be at Disneyland in 6 days, so this morning I was doing a test run on the Oga’s/Savi’s virtual queue and reservation system.
> 
> First I tested it on my phone via the Disneyland app, which routed me to the Disneyland website, told me to “sit tight” with a picture of the millennium falcon, then routed me to the Disneyland log in page, then prompted me to book, but June 30 was grayed out.
> 
> Second I tested it on my laptop, which routed me to the “sit tight” and would just stay there.
> 
> Now - my hunch is in the second scenario I was actually in the virtual queue, whereas in the first I was not.
> 
> Anyone have any advice or tips on this?
> 
> The reason this matters is because we will be in line for Disneyland this Saturday and I will have to use my phone to make reservations, but I fear I won’t actually be in the virtual queue.
> 
> Thanks!


I was just able to test book on my iPhone. Try again.


----------



## dina444444

justlai87 said:


> Does anyone know when the Cantina switches the breakfast menu to the lounge menu?  The drinks on the lounge menu interest me more than the drinks on the breakfast menu.  Thanks.


During the reservation period the lounge menu was available all day and I haven’t heard anything different for now.


----------



## FireflyTrance

Does anyone know if a baby counts towards the amount of guests you can bring into Savi’s or Droid Depot?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

cdatkins said:


> We will be at Disneyland in 6 days, so this morning I was doing a test run on the Oga’s/Savi’s virtual queue and reservation system.
> 
> First I tested it on my phone via the Disneyland app, which routed me to the Disneyland website, told me to “sit tight” with a picture of the millennium falcon, then routed me to the Disneyland log in page, then prompted me to book, but June 30 was grayed out.
> 
> Second I tested it on my laptop, which routed me to the “sit tight” and would just stay there.
> 
> Now - my hunch is in the second scenario I was actually in the virtual queue, whereas in the first I was not.
> 
> Anyone have any advice or tips on this?
> 
> The reason this matters is because we will be in line for Disneyland this Saturday and I will have to use my phone to make reservations, but I fear I won’t actually be in the virtual queue.
> 
> Thanks!


It’s not super competitive.  I booked this morning on my phone, but it didn’t actually open reservations until 7:01.  All times were available.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

FireflyTrance said:


> Does anyone know if a baby counts towards the amount of guests you can bring into Savi’s or Droid Depot?


They’re not too picky on the Droid guests.  I’ve heard that if you’re wearing a baby, it doesn't count at Savi’s.


----------



## TsWade2

Never mind.


----------



## hiroMYhero

midnight star said:


> Can you ask just for the beer?


Yes. We were in the Cantina on the last day of SWGE Reservations and the CM Hostess stated we could order specialty item drinks without the “souvenir.” The $42 drink would only be $15.

It’s the same as Trader Sam’s - you can order a drink without the souvenir and it is priced for the drink-only.


----------



## dina444444

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. We were in the Cantina on the last day of SWGE Reservations and the CM Hostess stated we could order specialty item drinks without the “souvenir.” The $42 drink would only be $15.
> 
> It’s the same as Trader Sam’s - you can order a drink without the souvenir and it is priced for the drink-only.


We asked yesterday and they are not selling the beer flight on it's own right now. That could change though.


----------



## cdatkins

katyringo said:


> Was it right at 7? It’s possibke you caught it before it opened officially. I can book using my phone. I am testing as well for tomorrow.



No I was using my phone at 6:30, when the virtual queue allegedly begins. I could not access the virtual queue at 6:30 through my phone, but could access it on my laptop.

However,  right at 7 I used my phone and could have booked pretty much anytime, so I think it's all good. Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

dina444444 said:


> We asked yesterday and they are not selling the beer flight on it's own right now. That could change though.


Interesting they would pass on the sale of pricey beer.  Perhaps they hadn’t determined the price for beer-only.


----------



## dusten

LizzyS said:


> I hate to sound like a fuddy duddy, but are their non-alcoholic drinks available at the cantina?  I drink very occasionally, but my husband does not.


I believe about half the drinks on the menu are non-alcoholic


----------



## dina444444

hiroMYhero said:


> Interesting they would pass on the sale of pricey beer.  Perhaps they hadn’t determined the price for beer-only.


I think they hadn’t worked the pricing out based on the comment the CM made when we asked.


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

We are at almost a week mark since it has opened to the public. I will be there on Wednesday through the weekend. What is the order we should do things upon entering if we want to take advantage of all attractions/activities/dining?


----------



## cdatkins

Theactualdisneyprincess said:


> We are at almost a week mark since it has opened to the public. I will be there on Wednesday through the weekend. What is the order we should do things upon entering if we want to take advantage of all attractions/activities/dining?



I haven’t been there yet, but based on reports, for this Saturday (which is an early entry day at DL) I am planning on:

1. Being in security line at 6:30 (coming from GCH)
2. At 7am Grabbing a Savi reservation for late morning
3. Going as far as I can toward GE at 7am rope drop
4. Heading straight to MFSR at 8am opening of GE
5. Going to see the rest of GE after we are done with MFSR (i.e. shops, snacks, characters, etc.)
6. Doing Savi late morning
7. Hitting lunch at Docking Bay 7


----------



## poptart90

gottalovepluto said:


> If you watch the wait time on the DLR app rope drop and early morning have been the worst times of day to the ride as far as wait times go.



Yep!! IMO, stay away first thing unless you are camped out in line. For us, dinner-time hours have been magic! SR ride time almost always drops to 35-45 minutes around 3pm-6pm...somewhere around that window. Way better than 120 minute wait at 9am!! Haha!


----------



## katyringo

After watching wait times now for a week straight, out strategy for tomorrow (yayayaya!!) is to book a cantina reservation before we even arrive for 7-8pm. Ride times seem to be lower the later it gets.


----------



## BigCheese

katyringo said:


> After watching wait times now for a week straight, out strategy for tomorrow (yayayaya!!) is to book a cantina reservation before we even arrive for 7-8pm. Ride times seem to be lower the later it gets.



I think that’s an excellent strategy. The ability to make reservations for Oga’s and Savi’s (if you’re so inclined) right at 7am for whatever time you want later in the day is wonderful. Based on the patterns this past week there’s no reason to rush to MFSR or SWGE at all in the morning, and while I wouldn’t assume tomorrow will be as light as last week was, it could be. But the first part of the day is the perfect time to experience DL while the majority heads towards GE.


----------



## midnight star

katyringo said:


> After watching wait times now for a week straight, out strategy for tomorrow (yayayaya!!) is to book a cantina reservation before we even arrive for 7-8pm. Ride times seem to be lower the later it gets.


Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## BadPinkTink

finally back at my hotel after an EPIC day. I will do a full trip report later so this is just my Batuu report while it is fresh in my mind

*Cantina Reservation*
I was at Harbour Boulevard Security for about 6.30am and there was no line, I just walked up and got checked straight away.
I did a mobile order for Starbucks in Downtown Disney.
After collecting my Starbucks, on the walk back to the entrance turnstiles I opened up Disneyland website on my phone, on my browser, not the App

There was a page for Cantina reservations so I clicked into that 
It was about 6.45am and I was put into a holding page which refreshed automatically
At around 7.05 am it refreshed and the reservation page came up
I could choose an hourly reservation time, and then when you selected the hour it gave you a few times during that hour
I first selected 3pm and then 3.05pm
I had had to say how many were in the party ( 1)
I had to put my first name and then my last name
I had already added a payment card but I needed to manually input the 3 digit security code
I had to put in my phone number
I put in the wrong phone number so I dont know if I received a text alert for my reservation. 
When my reservation was confirmed, it showed up in the App where my restaurant reservation was
I heard from people throughout the day that all Cantina reservations were gone by 7.15am.
*Cantina Arrival / Check In*

The App says to check in for your reservation 15 minutes before your time
However, I picked a very busy time and the CM's would not let anyone check in before their time. 
There were about 3 CM's working the line and they were very strict about not letting anyone check in before their time
They also explained the rules to us, 2 drinks per person, 45 minute time limit, limited seating area, bar snacks only, not a a restaurant, loud music and dark atmosphere
The check in line reached from the Cantina door down to the water / drinks cart
There was a CM with a Tablet at the end of the line
He checked me in at exactly my reservation time of 3.05pm and gave me a Blue ticket and wrote my party size on the ticket
 I then waited in line for about 20 minutes
When I got to the top of the line, another CM took my blue ticket and put me in a group with 5 other people, a party of 3 adults an a party of 2 adults.
We were led in a group into the Cantina and brought to a standing table

*Cantina Ordering and Drinks*
When we arrived at the table, a server appeared to take our orders. 
As we were 3 separate parties, he took 3 separate orders. 
When we ordered the drinks we had to give our credit cards to the server.
I ordered my 2 drinks at the same time. The other people at my table just ordered drinks one at a time
I had 
Fuzzy Tauntaun - $15
Cîroc Peach Vodka, Bols Peach Schnapps, and Simply Orange® topped with Tangerine, Pure Cane Sugar, "Buzzz" Foam

Blue Bantha - $13
Blue Milk served chilled with Bantha-inspired Vanilla-Butter Sugar Cookie

*Overall thoughts*
I entered Batuu from Fantasyland entrance at about 2.30pm 
Walking up I just loved the first sight of the land
The Millennium Falcon is just WOW, seeing it for the first time from the Cantina side , with the rock backdrop is a real heart stopping moment
While I waited for my Cantina reservation I sat in the shade under the bridge and did some people watching.
The majority of the people were NOT the typical Disney family, it seemed alot more males, alot more older teenage and upwards couples.
Some citizens of Batuu came by and many people did not know how to interact with them. People were trying to talk to them like regular CM's and couldn't understand why they didnt know anything off land 
I couldnt fully interact with the land as my phone is not compatible with Disney Play App
I loved the uniqueness of the land, I loved that it wasnt like the other land, I loved the sounds, the plane noises. It felt more real and immersive WITHOUT the music.  Its like when you travel to a new country, people speak a different language, there is new food to try, new experiences, and things are not like what you are used to.  
I loved all the tiny details, however I feel that the details are lost on many people. You really need to look up, look at different angles, and explore everything. There really is so much to see, but again it seems than many people are not really fully appreciating or experiencing the land. 

*Smugglers Run*
I did Smugglers Run 3 times, each time single rider and waited no more than 20 minutes, when standby was 55 minutes
Again I think this is getting a rough time in reviews
All 3 times, very few people actually realised about the chess table, and I saw hardly anyone taking photos. Alot of the time, it was empty, most people not even realising the significance of this seated area. 
I was engineer all 3 times
It didnt seem to matter that I was a single rider, everyone got into the spirit of the ride and it was great fun
The engineer has a a button console on the side and its basically like Simon Says, when the buttons light up you press them
The ride itself is just awesome, sitting in the cockpit, with that view then lightspeed, it wow.  Again, after reading alot of peoples opinions who havent been there and who have been watching YouTube videos, you really need to experience it, before you form an opinion. 

People really need to stop expecting it to be like the other lands.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

BadPinkTink said:


> ... I loved all the tiny details, however I feel that the details are lost on many people. You really need to look up, look at different angles, and explore everything. There really is so much to see, but again it seems than many people are not really fully appreciating or experiencing the land...


I agree that SWGE is abundantly rich in detail -- so much so that it is easy to overlook things and to miss how much artistry and magic there is all around. During the reservation period, I think many people felt so rushed and pressured to do as much as possible during their limited time in the land that they just didn't/couldn't take the time to enjoy all the details -- soaking and absorbing them in. Now that there isn't any more time limit, guests can take their time to enjoy the land without rushing. I know that one of the things we enjoy most is just walking around Batuu finding new things we haven't noticed before. There really is just so much to see that it will take many more visits before we even start getting super familiar with this new land the way we are with DL's other lands. 
So glad that you enjoyed your visit to Batuu! I know how much you've been anticipating this day -- super glad that it was magical!


----------



## midnight star

BadPinkTink said:


> The majority of the people were NOT the typical Disney family, it seemed alot more males, alot more older teenage and upwards couples.
> Some citizens of Batuu came by and many people did not know how to interact with them. People were trying to talk to them like regular CM's and couldn't understand why they didnt know anything off land





BadPinkTink said:


> I loved all the tiny details, however I feel that the details are lost on many people. You really need to look up, look at different angles, and explore everything. There really is so much to see, but again it seems than many people are not really fully appreciating or experiencing the land.


For these reasons you mentioned, I am glad I chose a reservation time during the last weekend. If I had picked a time earlier on, I wouldn't have known how to talk to the Batuu residents, or that the little details are what make the land unique. You really do feel like you're on another planet. I do think that the main audience for this land are the teen and adult crowd, which is why I do think they need to add some more family elements if they want to bring in more families. I could see how families with younger children wouldn't have a good time. The majority of the experiences are very expensive (i.e Lightsaber and Droid), or not super kid friendly (i.e Cantina). Plus if you read descriptions of the ride, it sounds a bit complicated. I was worried about that myself, as I am terrible at attractions that require you to have "skills" (like Buzz or TSMM).


----------



## BadPinkTink

midnight star said:


> I do think that the main audience for this land are the teen and adult crowd, which is why I do think they need to add some more family elements if they want to bring in more families. I could see how families with younger children wouldn't have a good time. The majority of the experiences are very expensive (i.e Lightsaber and Droid), or not super kid friendly (i.e Cantina)


 I disagree, its less kid friendly than other lands and I like it that way.  The rest of the park is kid friendly, this needs to be left the wayit is.

Disneyland is now fulfilling Walts wishes, a place for ALL to visit. I loved that Batuu had a more adult crowd. Now the people who might not fit in with the conventional Disneyland crowd have a place to go.

For example, I saw a family, dad covered in tattoos and piercing, mom dressed in the same style, with a disneyfied princess kid.  Now this family can bring the princess mad kid to Fantasyland, and then have a wander into Batuu and possibly spend double the amount of money. Before this family may have only stayed half a day, the bring the kid to Disney but theres nothing really of interest to the adults, but now with Batuu, there is. 

Remember, the single adult in Batuu may spend the same amount of money on food and merchandise as a family in Fantasyland.  Low crowds in Batuu does not equal a low spend per person.


----------



## katyringo

We are on our way! Snagged our Oga’s reservation for tonight. We are currently hanging out on a layover in Phoenix. 

So getting the reservation for stressful. I tried at 645 and it would put me into the virtual que but then I would get kicked out every single time and given an error page. It didn’t work until 7:01am.


----------



## 720L

Please everyone keep doing daily trip reports, hoping crowds don't change drastically after July 4.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Also still hoping to hear someone’s experience with Savi’s with the new system! Still waiting to know for sure that they don’t charge until you arrive so I know whether I can use a gift card to pay or not.


----------



## ImDMous

We went up after work on Friday just to hang out in Batuu and see it at night as our two reservation timeslots were the opening morning ones.
It was so amazing at night!!  I loved it during the day but man, it's a whole different place at night, such a cool atmosphere.
We left around 5:45, got up to Disney about 7:30 and went straight to GE.  We came in through the Big Thunder gate and I finally heard the music.  I know a lot of people have said there's no music, and I don't remember hearing it before, but it's there!  It was really only a small distance when you first enter, after that the general wildlife, ship, etc noises took over.
We went to Docking Bay 7 for dinner since we had not eaten there yet.  Mobile ordered, no wait, got a table on the patio overlooking the Falcon.  I had the Yip Tip which was pretty good.  Friend got the Shaak Roast which I'll probably get next time.  What I tasted of hers was yummy.
We got done eating and waited about 10 minutes for the fireworks to start.  Our view was great sitting at our table and the fireworks are really LOUD over here since you're so close to them.  Great pictures!
Then we wandered around and just soaked up the atmosphere.  I mobile ordered a blue mug in the sipper bottles since they didn't have them when we were there before.  It was ready immediately.  We also went past the creature stall but they were still out of Loth Cats, haven't seen one in real life yet, always out.
We stayed around until about 11, the line for MF seemed like it was about 40 minutes the whole time (that's what the sign said, not sure how long it actually took).
I could definitely see this becoming a great night-time hangout spot for APs, we had a great time.


----------



## midnight star

BadPinkTink said:


> I disagree, its less kid friendly than other lands and I like it that way.  The rest of the park is kid friendly, this needs to be left the wayit is.
> 
> Disneyland is now fulfilling Walts wishes, a place for ALL to visit. I loved that Batuu had a more adult crowd. Now the people who might not fit in with the conventional Disneyland crowd have a place to go.
> 
> For example, I saw a family, dad covered in tattoos and piercing, mom dressed in the same style, with a disneyfied princess kid.  Now this family can bring the princess mad kid to Fantasyland, and then have a wander into Batuu and possibly spend double the amount of money. Before this family may have only stayed half a day, the bring the kid to Disney but theres nothing really of interest to the adults, but now with Batuu, there is.
> 
> Remember, the single adult in Batuu may spend the same amount of money on food and merchandise as a family in Fantasyland.  Low crowds in Batuu does not equal a low spend per person.


Don't get me wrong, I love how the land is! The fact that it caters a little more to adults is probably another reason why I like it despite not being a Star Wars fan.  That cantina is calling my name! lol That's why I said IF Disney wants to bring in more families, they would have to add some other experiences.


----------



## Tasmen

midnight star said:


> I do think that the main audience for this land are the teen and adult crowd, which is why I do think they need to add some more family elements if they want to bring in more families. I could see how families with younger children wouldn't have a good time. The majority of the experiences are very expensive (i.e Lightsaber and Droid), or not super kid friendly (i.e Cantina). Plus if you read descriptions of the ride, it sounds a bit complicated. I was worried about that myself, as I am terrible at attractions that require you to have "skills" (like Buzz or TSMM).



I completely disagree.  A lot of Star Wars loving parents have raised Star Wars loving kidlets.  I know we have.  My daughter used to be into Princesses but now she's all superheroes and Rey (all the Rey).  To her, seeing all the Star Wars stuff is going to be amazing even without us getting her the $200 lightsaber (She can watch mom and dad build theirs ).

We have a trip planned for October with 2 other families specifically so that we can Star Wars and Halloween.


----------



## katyringo

As a parent of two young kids heading to Disneyland right this second... the thing is that we want to experience Star Wars even tho we have young kids with us. Just one expirence there that would be fitting for a 2-5 would be great while mom, dad and older kid do rider swap. I’m nervous about this part of the trip and keeping our youngest happy during this time.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

katyringo said:


> So getting the reservation for stressful. I tried at 645 and it would put me into the virtual que but then I would get kicked out every single time and given an error page. It didn’t work until 7:01am.



For the benefit of others avoiding stress: I see absolutely no reason to try to be in a virtual queue before 7am.  I made four different Cantina reservations this past week (not all for me!), and 3/4 times I simply jumped on the page around 7 and refreshed until the day opened up (was 7:01 most times).  I’d get the “sit tight, friend” screen briefly and then go straight to the booking page.  I was online all of the other days around 7:15 and there was still tons of availability (that’s when I booked the fourth day).  Some days, there were reservations open until 10 or 11am.  

You do want to book around 7, especially if you want a specific time, but there’s no reason to be in there early like I keep seeing people mention.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

katyringo said:


> As a parent of two young kids heading to Disneyland right this second... the thing is that we want to experience Star Wars even tho we have young kids with us. Just one expirence there that would be fitting for a 2-5 would be great while mom, dad and older kid do rider swap. I’m nervous about this part of the trip and keeping our youngest happy during this time.


Some suggestions since I’ve been there with kids a few times now: Go hunting for Rey or Chewie or Vi (she’s great with kids).  Stalk some stormtroopers.  Get some blue milk to drink.  Let them hack things on the Play Disney app.  Check out all the creatures in the Marketplace (have them keep an eye on the tank above the drinking fountains).

Since they’re not actually using a boarding system, you could also just hang in Fantasyland if there’s really nothing they’re interested in.


----------



## B-rad

Does anyone know if a Savi's reservation only allows entry to the section for up to two people if it's at capacity, or would a family of four all be able to enter on one reservation? We're planning on trying for a Oga's reservation too, so it may be moot. We're headed there the week before Labor Day, so I'm worried that crowding may be an issue by then.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

B-rad said:


> Does anyone know if a Savi's reservation only allows entry to the section for up to two people if it's at capacity, or would a family of four all be able to enter on one reservation? We're planning on trying for a Oga's reservation too, so it may be moot. We're headed there the week before Labor Day, so I'm worried that crowding may be an issue by then.


Currently, you can only have two observers per builder.  All sorts of things are more than likely going to change by the time you’re going, so I think you should wait and check back closer to that (after August 20), and see what kinds of procedures are happening.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Skyegirl1999 said:


> For the benefit of others avoiding stress: I see absolutely no reason to try to be in a virtual queue before 7am.  I made four different Cantina reservations this past week (not all for me!), and 3/4 times I simply jumped on the page around 7 and refreshed until the day opened up (was 7:01 most times).  I’d get the “sit tight, friend” screen briefly and then go straight to the booking page.  I was online all of the other days around 7:15 and there was still tons of availability (that’s when I booked the fourth day).  Some days, there were reservations open until 10 or 11am.
> 
> You do want to book around 7, especially if you want a specific time, but there’s no reason to be in there early like I keep seeing people mention.



I was already in line for rope drop Peter Pan so I just checked at about 6.45am and got the virtual queue/ hold tight friend do not leave or refresh this page


----------



## midnight star

Just double checking. We can bring our droid through security if it’s not in a backpack? I’m bringing mine in a reusable tote bag. Also I read something about not letting the first order see them out..what does this mean?


----------



## Keyframer30

My kid really wants to build a droid but isnt interested in the lightsabers. Any observations on the wait times to build a droid?


----------



## ImDMous

midnight star said:


> Just double checking. We can bring our droid through security if it’s not in a backpack? I’m bringing mine in a reusable tote bag. Also I read something about not letting the first order see them out..what does this mean?



I believe you can bring your droid back to GE in whatever you want to carry him in.. not positive though.
Droids and Lightsabers are contraband on Batuu and not allowed to be displayed openly.  I did notice several people with their sabers out to take pictures after dark, but you can't walk around with them and you can't operate droids (although if Chewy specifically asks you to, I would do it).


----------



## B-rad

ImDMous said:


> Droids and Lightsabers are contraband on Batuu and not allowed to be displayed openly. I did notice several people with their sabers out to take pictures after dark, but you can't walk around with them and you can't operate droids (although if Chewy specifically asks you to, I would do it).



Now I'm confused...the lightsabers I understand, but I thought the droids were supposed to interact with the land? On the other hand, I can see a small, bluetooth droid army being a walking hazard. ha!


----------



## midnight star

ImDMous said:


> I believe you can bring your droid back to GE in whatever you want to carry him in.. not positive though.
> Droids and Lightsabers are contraband on Batuu and not allowed to be displayed openly.  I did notice several people with their sabers out to take pictures after dark, but you can't walk around with them and you can't operate droids (although if Chewy specifically asks you to, I would do it).





B-rad said:


> Now I'm confused...the lightsabers I understand, but I thought the droids were supposed to interact with the land? On the other hand, I can see a small, bluetooth droid army being a walking hazard. ha!


I just don’t want to get in trouble lol.  I won’t operate it, but I wanted to hold it in the bag so it can interact. I might even buy a personality chip for it.


----------



## ImDMous

B-rad said:


> Now I'm confused...the lightsabers I understand, but I thought the droids were supposed to interact with the land? On the other hand, I can see a small, bluetooth droid army being a walking hazard. ha!



It will interact with the land.. from within the safety of it's box.   I had a Rebellion chip in mine.  When I went into the rebel area it was very excited, shaking around in it's box.  I didn't really pay too much attention to what it was doing the rest of the time, but there are supposed to be numerous places to interact.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

ImDMous said:


> I believe you can bring your droid back to GE in whatever you want to carry him in.. not positive though.
> Droids and Lightsabers are contraband on Batuu and not allowed to be displayed openly.  I did notice several people with their sabers out to take pictures after dark, but you can't walk around with them and you can't operate droids (although if Chewy specifically asks you to, I would do it).


What? My son carried his light saber around all day. (Not a Savi’s light saber.)


----------



## ImDMous

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> What? My son carried his light saber around all day. (Not a Savi’s light saber.)



Maybe plastic ones are different.  We had one of our Savi ones out and a CM came by and said "Weapons are illegal on Batuu".  Although, like I said, we were there Friday night and people had them out taking pictures with them.  They look awesome at night in front of the MF.  Maybe as long as you aren't swinging them around or disturbing people they give you a pass now.  We were there the first week when we were told to put it back in the case.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

ImDMous said:


> I believe you can bring your droid back to GE in whatever you want to carry him in.. not positive though.
> Droids and Lightsabers are contraband on Batuu and not allowed to be displayed openly.  I did notice several people with their sabers out to take pictures after dark, but you can't walk around with them and you can't operate droids (although if Chewy specifically asks you to, I would do it).


Yesterday I openly carried around my lightsaber hilt on my belt and saw someone carrying around their droid outside of a box/bag while doing a mini photoshoot with it. I think as long as you're not doing anything that will be hazardous to other guests then I doubt a CM will stop you. To me one of the major selling points of the droids is to be able to bring them back to interact with the different areas of SWGE.


----------



## njchris

I've brought my droid back twice in the backpack. Security just looks in it and no issues.


----------



## ImDMous

Gaugersaurus said:


> Yesterday I openly carried around my lightsaber hilt on my belt and saw someone carrying around their droid outside of a box/bag while doing a mini photoshoot with it. I think as long as you're not doing anything that will be hazardous to other guests then I doubt a CM will stop you. To me one of the major selling points of the droids is to be able to bring them back to interact with the different areas of SWGE.



You can carry your droid around all you want, you just can't operate it.  The website says:

Using a remote-control device to operate a droid while at the theme parks will be prohibited; please carry the droid around _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge to allow it to interact with elements in the land.


----------



## katyringo

We’ve arrived. It feels very busy.


----------



## interstate70s

We had a cantina reservation for 10:45 am today. When we checked in they were taking walk ins.


----------



## midnight star

Gaugersaurus said:


> Yesterday I openly carried around my lightsaber hilt on my belt and saw someone carrying around their droid outside of a box/bag while doing a mini photoshoot with it. I think as long as you're not doing anything that will be hazardous to other guests then I doubt a CM will stop you. To me one of the major selling points of the droids is to be able to bring them back to interact with the different areas of SWGE.





ImDMous said:


> You can carry your droid around all you want, you just can't operate it.  The website says:
> 
> Using a remote-control device to operate a droid while at the theme parks will be prohibited; please carry the droid around _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge to allow it to interact with elements in the land.


Perfect! Can’t wait to bring it on Thursday!


----------



## midnight star

katyringo said:


> We’ve arrived. It feels very busy.


Monday..


----------



## dina444444

Keyframer30 said:


> My kid really wants to build a droid but isnt interested in the lightsabers. Any observations on the wait times to build a droid?


There wasn’t much of a line Saturday when I was over there.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Keyframer30 said:


> My kid really wants to build a droid but isnt interested in the lightsabers. Any observations on the wait times to build a droid?


There wasn't any line yesterday around noon. I walked right up to the register to pay for mine.


----------



## FireflyTrance

Are they still sold out of droid personality chips?


----------



## dina444444

FireflyTrance said:


> Are they still sold out of droid personality chips?


They were on Saturday.


----------



## interstate70s

If anyone's interested they let people into the park at about 7:45. Lines were about as deep as the monorail beam. Those heading to Stars Wars land were held at the entrance of Frontierland until 8.


----------



## cdatkins

interstate70s said:


> If anyone's interested they let people into the park at about 7:45. Lines were about as deep as the monorail beam. Those heading to Stars Wars land were held at the entrance of Frontierland until 8.



That is super helpful information, thanks.


----------



## cdatkins

midnight star said:


> Monday..



DCA looks pretty crowded right now. DL looks not very busy.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

katyringo said:


> We’ve arrived. It feels very busy.


I’m not there, but it’s interesting that it would feel that way when the app tells otherwise. RSR is still distributing FPs for 7:15 at 1:30pm - they rarely lasted past noon through May.  Being less than 6 hours out at 1:30 is practically unheard of!

Even if walkways are crowded, overall wait times are pretty darn low...

Perhaps this is one of those “it really depends where you are and when” kind of days.


----------



## BadPinkTink

cdatkins said:


> DCA looks pretty crowded right now. DL looks not very busy.


I'm in DCA, it doesn't feel that crowded, about an hour ago I did radiator Springs single rider twice in a row, both times were walk on when standby was 65 minutes. The shops are not crowded, the walkways don't feel crowded. I've been here same time of year for the last 9 years and this year feels so much less crowded


----------



## cdatkins

BadPinkTink said:


> I'm in DCA, it doesn't feel that crowded, about an hour ago I did radiator Springs single rider twice in a row, both times were walk on when standby was 65 minutes. The shops are not crowded, the walkways don't feel crowded. I've been here same time of year for the last 9 years and this year feels so much less crowded



you would know better, I was just looking at the app.


----------



## BigCheese

TikiTikiFan said:


> Also still hoping to hear someone’s experience with Savi’s with the new system! Still waiting to know for sure that they don’t charge until you arrive so I know whether I can use a gift card to pay or not.



Can confirm. After checking in on Friday we paid with gift cards and the CM said our credit card was only to reserve a spot and will not be charged (it hasn’t been), unless we failed to show up. Once you check in you can pay by whatever method you prefer (gift cards, cash, another credit card, etc.)


----------



## katyringo

Okay we are here and the park is busy. We had a long flight and I don’t think we are gonna make it to the cantina later this evening. The pool is calling.  

But.. there isn’t a way to cancel without being charged $40 bucks..


----------



## interstate70s

katyringo said:


> Okay we are here and the park is busy. We had a long flight and I don’t think we are gonna make it to the cantina later this evening. The pool is calling.
> 
> But.. there isn’t a way to cancel without being charged $40 bucks..


 
You don't have to all show up. Our teenagers missed our reservation time, and they told us as long as somebody showed up we wouldn't be charged.


----------



## katyringo

interstate70s said:


> You don't have to all show up. Our teenagers missed our reservation time, and they told us as long as somebody showed up we wouldn't be charged.


That is super helpful. Will send hubby. I don’t have a big desire to see it .. really booked it for him.


----------



## EmJ

Regarding the Droid personality chips, do they have a noticeable effect on the Droid’s interactions outside of SWGE? The builder/owner will be my five year old who just wants a red R2 unit with a remote control. As long as it rolls and beeps without the personality chip, I doubt he would know the difference.


----------



## pharmama

EmJ said:


> Regarding the Droid personality chips, do they have a noticeable effect on the Droid’s interactions outside of SWGE? The builder/owner will be my five year old who just wants a red R2 unit with a remote control. As long as it rolls and beeps without the personality chip, I doubt he would know the difference.



The droids make noise and move (in and out of the land) without any personality chip.  With a chip, it will make different sounds and may react in different areas of the land than without but they do still react even without a chip.  The R2's makes R2-D2 sounds without any chip and would make any 5yr old plenty happy.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

EmJ said:


> Regarding the Droid personality chips, do they have a noticeable effect on the Droid’s interactions outside of SWGE? The builder/owner will be my five year old who just wants a red R2 unit with a remote control. As long as it rolls and beeps without the personality chip, I doubt he would know the difference.


Nope.  We managed to obtain a blue chip after stalking the store and enlisting friends to stalk during their reservations... and now she doesn't even want it in because she got used to the other sounds.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

BigCheese said:


> Can confirm. After checking in on Friday we paid with gift cards and the CM said our credit card was only to reserve a spot and will not be charged (it hasn’t been), unless we failed to show up. Once you check in you can pay by whatever method.



Awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## midnight star

BadPinkTink said:


> I'm in DCA, it doesn't feel that crowded, about an hour ago I did radiator Springs single rider twice in a row, both times were walk on when standby was 65 minutes. The shops are not crowded, the walkways don't feel crowded. I've been here same time of year for the last 9 years and this year feels so much less crowded


Just checked now (4:35pm), and nothing is an hour long. Longest wait is Matterhorn at 50 minutes. Not bad! Enjoy!


----------



## midnight star

What other accessories does droid depot sell besides the personality chips? I heard about a serving tray. I’ve tried searching but can’t find anything with prices. I want to add some things to mine.


----------



## pharmama

midnight star said:


> What other accessories does droid depot sell besides the personality chips? I heard about a serving tray. I’ve tried searching but can’t find anything with prices. I want to add some things to mine.



I think most of the stuff is for R2 models. You can buy a toolkit with various attachments that go in holes inside the two vertical doors on the front of the body. These are mostly for looks and just stick out when attached. There are also blasters that attach to the side legs. These have a plug and have lights and sound activated by the remote. DD8 bought both of these and together they were about $30 with tax and a 20% AP discount. I believe the blasters were a bit more than the toolkit. 

There is also a jet pack and the aforementioned tray I believe but I don’t know much about those other than I recall some discussion that the tray is just for looks. Also some colored decals and panels that you can use to further spruce up/customize your color scheme but I’m not sure on prices or availability. 

I don’t think there’s a whole lot for the BB droids as the way they move limits the ability to add or attach things.


----------



## midnight star

pharmama said:


> I think most of the stuff is for R2 models. You can buy a toolkit with various attachments that go in holes inside the two vertical doors on the front of the body. These are mostly for looks and just stick out when attached. There are also blasters that attach to the side legs. These have a plug and have lights and sound activated by the remote. DD8 bought both of these and together they were about $30 with tax and a 20% AP discount. I believe the blasters were a bit more than the toolkit.
> 
> There is also a jet pack and the aforementioned tray I believe but I don’t know much about those other than I recall some discussion that the tray is just for looks. Also some colored decals and panels that you can use to further spruce up/customize your color scheme but I’m not sure on prices or availability.
> 
> I don’t think there’s a whole lot for the BB droids as the way they move limits the ability to add or attach things.


Thanks! I have an R droid! Good to hear they are more customizable:


----------



## theluckyrabbit

ImDMous said:


> ... I could definitely see this becoming a great night-time hangout spot for APs, we had a great time.


For us, it already has! We love SWGE at night -- whether we stay for a bit or just stroll through, it's already starting to feel like home.


----------



## katyringo

Alright. So only hubby went to the cantina today. Kids and I are dead tired. This is his perspective. 

He’s not a huge Star Wars fan but has seen all the movies and can get excited about things like that. Outlet cantina reservations. Was for 730. He gets checked in only to be thrown into a huge line. He doesn’t make it into the cantina until 45 mins after the reservation. Once in, we’ll he described it as 

“It is a standing bar sit down booths no choice what you get small hot and loud as hell looks ok not what I expected got video and a few pics then left” 

So that’s all I got. I might try to snag a reservation for me sometime this week. 

If your not a bar atmosphere person then I can see this not being your thing at all. And we aren’t. 

But the rest of our day has been magical. Right now disneyland for us is this:


----------



## interstate70s

katyringo said:


> Alright. So only hubby went to the cantina today. Kids and I are dead tired. This is his perspective.
> 
> He’s not a huge Star Wars fan but has seen all the movies and can get excited about things like that. Outlet cantina reservations. Was for 730. He gets checked in only to be thrown into a huge line. He doesn’t make it into the cantina until 45 mins after the reservation. Once in, we’ll he described it as
> 
> “It is a standing bar sit down booths no choice what you get small hot and loud as hell looks ok not what I expected got video and a few pics then left”
> 
> So that’s all I got. I might try to snag a reservation for me sometime this week.
> 
> If your not a bar atmosphere person then I can see this not being your thing at all. And we aren’t.
> :



I sort of agree, we weren't impressed, it wasn't loud when we were there, there were several empty standing tables near us, but several of the CMs were rude and the service was bad.


----------



## katyringo

Also I’m not trying to be nagative nelly.. we are having a great time. But husband other comment was also this 

“Oh and another fun fact the cast members in star wars land get to choose what type of personality they give off. Most on the evening shift are rude as hell”


----------



## BigCheese

katyringo said:


> Also I’m not trying to be nagative nelly.. we are having a great time. But husband other comment was also this
> 
> “Oh and another fun fact the cast members in star wars land get to choose what type of personality they give off. Most on the evening shift are rude as hell”



I’m sorry his experience fell flat at Oga’s. It truly is a great place (luckyrabbit’s assessment above is similar to my experience there), but I’m not surprised by the comment about the CMs (some can be “rude” but many are friendly). But the vibe isn’t for everyone.

The big question though is did you get the Sorcerer Mickey light up statue that you were looking for?


----------



## Sunclytie

My family and I went to visit Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge on the last weekend that reservations were required (that weekend was just awesome in terms of crowds). We had a great time, but I had a lot of thoughts about visiting Batuu. I wasn't that excited about it initially, but the land won me over. But I was thinking when I was there that a lot of the media coverage didn't really reflect what I liked and didn't like about Galaxy's Edge.



Here are my top 10 opinions about visiting Batuu!

Batuu and Black Spire Outpost were detailed and beautiful. I really felt like I was entering another world. But I’d have loved more characters to talk to — like ordinary citizens of the Outpost — so I could find out why this place was important in the Star Wars Universe. Next time, I'll try to spend more time engaging with the cast members and learning their stories.
The breakfast at Docking Bay 7 is delicious.
I wonder if the reason SWGE isn't that crowded is because people (boomers and Gen Xers) would rather visit the planets from the classic trilogy rather than the new movies. But does it make more sense for Disney to cultivate love for the new movies with kids like my daughter?
My favorite position in MFSR is gunner.
Galaxy’s Edge was so uncrowded on the day we went, my daughter and I rode MFSR four times! The last time we were the last two people in the queue so the cast members let the two of us ride by ourselves. We were the pilots and all the other positions were done by computer! Our scores were much higher than usual, ;-)
I’ve never been interested in Star Wars clothing or costumes but I really want a Rey vest now. That thing is cool.
We didn’t even try to stand in line for the cantina and the reservation system wasn’t working. Not good, Disney.
Not a single person was in line to buy a light saber. Were all the reservations gone (at 9 in the morning?) or was there just no interest in spending $200 on a light saber? (And then where do you put it once you bring it home?)
We left after 3 hours because the only other thing we wanted to do was build a droid, and that had an hour-long line.
I liked the green milk better. The blue milk was too sweet.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

katyringo said:


> ... If your not a bar atmosphere person then I can see this not being your thing at all. And we aren’t...


It sounds like this might be more about being hot, tired, and frustrated, than about not being a "bar atmosphere person." ("Most" of the CMs on Batuu were rude? That hasn't been our experience afternoon or evening over multiple visits.) Especially when he said that it wasn't what he expected. If he hasn't been as active on the internet as you have been, then maybe he wasn't as well informed about what to expect from the Cantina. Yes, it's crowded (sometimes more, sometimes less). Yes, it's mostly standing or sharing tables/booths. Yes, a reservation time can still include a wait to get inside. And it can still be really fun, if you aren't over tired and hot -- and maybe he would have had a better time with you there?? I don't know if I would enjoy Oga's so much on my own -- at least, not for the full  45 minutes.
We aren't "bar atmosphere" people, either -- in fact, I think this was one of the first times I've been in a bar that wasn't a lounge, like at Carthay, so it was very different for me -- but we had a fun time because we knew what to expect. And because the main attraction for us was R3X, not the drinks. If you are able to visit the Cantina this week, go in with an open mind. And make sure to check out the DJ -- he'll make you smile.


----------



## katyringo

BigCheese said:


> I’m sorry his experience fell flat at Oga’s. It truly is a great place (luckyrabbit’s assessment above is similar to my experience there), but I’m not surprised by the comment about the CMs (some can be “rude” but many are friendly). But the vibe isn’t for everyone.
> 
> The big question though is did you get the Sorcerer Mickey light up statue that you were looking for?



Haha not yet! 

And I hope my post didn’t come of as super crabby. I was just sharing his expirence. Which I think can be valuable as someone who isn’t super active on the net for Disney.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

B-rad said:


> Does anyone know if a Savi's reservation only allows entry to the section for up to two people if it's at capacity, or would a family of four all be able to enter on one reservation? We're planning on trying for a Oga's reservation too, so it may be moot. We're headed there the week before Labor Day, so I'm worried that crowding may be an issue by then.



If boarding groups are being used, you are allowed to bring up to 6 people in with a Savi’s reservation. But only two guests are allowed into Savi’s to observe.


----------



## Mr Snappy

I was reading on another blog about ROTR and how complex it is and also how it really pushes the envelope in ride technology.  I refused to read the full description because I want to be fully amazed when I eventually do ride it.  Then something occurred to me....what if the delay is actually planned?

What if they are purposely holding back for the following reasons:

1. They want to simultaneously open in CA and FL to maximize impact. (Marketing, Revenue, "Influencer Buzz", etc)
2. They want to have TWO openings in CA.  The first one already has taken place and the second one will generate new buzz again.
3. They want to drive increased revenue by opening in CA and FL with a fresh round of Merchandise to go along with the ride.
4. They opened SWGE a full month ahead of what they had indicated and that was announced a 2 months before that!....why would you do that if you were having legit issues with ride?  Wouldn't you at least keep the date everyone is expecting to see if you could work through the bugs?

I could be wrong, but I don't think Disney has released anything saying that ROTR will be delayed in opening at WDW.
Of course this could all be off base and they really are having technical problems, but remember, this ride and land has been planned for years....I find it hard to believe that any issues they are having are so unexpected that it takes them an extended period to fix.

hmmm....what you think?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

No.  It’s not working.  I mentioned here that I just spoke with a friend whose dad works in Burbank last week.  It is “hemorrhaging money” and causing all kinds of stress and 1000% not planned.


----------



## dina444444

Disney stated back in March that ROTR will not be opening on August 29 when SWGE opens at DHS. There were actual issues that are causing the delay in opening.


----------



## Mr Snappy

Found this on a blog.....of course it is speculation!

"*UPDATE 6/22/19:* The latest info from people working on the Rise of the Resistance project is that they are hoping to get the attraction open for the end of August, for the same weekend as Galaxy’s Edge opens in Walt Disney World, and maybe even in time for the D23 Expo the weekend of August 23-25. Still many are worried about delays so I wouldn’t bet any money on that one. "


----------



## gottalovepluto

katyringo said:


> Also I’m not trying to be nagative nelly.. we are having a great time. But husband other comment was also this
> 
> “Oh and another fun fact the cast members in star wars land get to choose what type of personality they give off. Most on the evening shift are rude as hell”


What?! Rude people really bring me down that would totally kill my happy park buzz.

ETA: glad to hear his experience wasn’t the norm. Hope it gets better for him if he goes back.


----------



## Kestryl

I’m a terrible person and I’m kind of hoping it opens a week after I’m there in October...

And just for stating that, it will probably open Oct 5, the first day of my trip, because that is how my life works!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

gottalovepluto said:


> What?! Rude people really bring me down that would totally kill my happy park buzz.
> 
> ETA: glad to hear his experience wasn’t the norm. Hope it gets better for him if he goes back.


I was there Friday night and didn’t encounter any rude CMs.  In fact, my friend and I commented that the Oga’s bartenders were the most cheerful group we’d seen in there. 

My husband was there Sunday evening and said no one was rude. 

I will say that on Thursday, I ran into a CM that I know in the land, and she said that many visitors have been pretty “snippy” all week (I witnessed a woman snap her fingers repeatedly in the face of a Marketplace CM who didn’t hear her question).  She said there’s been lots of complaining to and yelling at CMs about things in the land they don’t like and out of stock merch, demanding that characters stop and pose for photos like a typical M&G, etc.  It’s also hard for them to navigate the guests who want them to stay in-land (as they’re supposed to) with guests that are then annoyed/frustrated that they don’t understand them (like asking for a “credit reducer” instead of an AP discount.  That’s what they’re supposed to do, but then people get angry with them for not being clear.)

On top of that, the CMs are having their hours slashed like crazy; one I’m FB friends with just posted fishing for babysitting or dog sitting options this month so she can make rent after her “planned income suddenly dropped.”

So, while rudeness is never acceptable, I do feel for the CMs.  They were mostly super excited to work in Batuu but are pretty disillusioned right now, I think.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

I don’t mind the lack of music in the land, personally (there is some right when you enter, which is nice).  It’s been mentioned here SO often that I wonder if Disney is getting that feedback... and if so, I wonder if they’ll add some eventually?

I just can’t see anyone actually staying longer because there’s music?


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I don’t mind the lack of music in the land, personally (there is some right when you enter, which is nice).  It’s been mentioned here SO often that I wonder if Disney is getting that feedback... and if so, I wonder if they’ll add some eventually?
> 
> I just can’t see anyone actually staying longer because there’s music?


I think it's interesting to see people on here mention the lack of music. I don't normally pay attention to stuff like that, so that could be the reason no music doesn't bother me.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I was there Friday night and didn’t encounter any rude CMs.  In fact, my friend and I commented that the Oga’s bartenders were the most cheerful group we’d seen in there.
> 
> My husband was there Sunday evening and said no one was rude.
> 
> I will say that on Thursday, I ran into a CM that I know in the land, and she said that many visitors have been pretty “snippy” all week (I witnessed a woman snap her fingers repeatedly in the face of a Marketplace CM who didn’t hear her question).  She said there’s been lots of complaining to and yelling at CMs about things in the land they don’t like and out of stock merch, demanding that characters stop and pose for photos like a typical M&G, etc.  It’s also hard for them to navigate the guests who want them to stay in-land (as they’re supposed to) with guests that are then annoyed/frustrated that they don’t understand them (like asking for a “credit reducer” instead of an AP discount.  That’s what they’re supposed to do, but then people get angry with them for not being clear.)
> 
> On top of that, the CMs are having their hours slashed like crazy; one I’m FB friends with just posted fishing for babysitting or dog sitting options this month so she can make rent after her “planned income suddenly dropped.”
> 
> So, while rudeness is never acceptable, I do feel for the CMs.  They were mostly super excited to work in Batuu but are pretty disillusioned right now, I think.


I feel so bad for those CMs! People are the worst sometimes. I remember that heartwarming video of CMs who were so excited when they found out they would get to work SWGE


----------



## Gaugersaurus

I personally don't quite understand why there's so much negativity because it's not a original trilogy location. Disney never sold this as come relive your favorite Star Wars moments with the characters you grew up with. It was always come experience a *NEW* location set in the current era of Star Wars. Who knows, maybe these people complaining that it's not the Original Trilogy have been around all along and are just more vocal now that they feel they can blame SWGE's "failure" on it not being the Original Trilogy.

As for the music I really don't understand the no music comments or being upset by CM staying in character while interacting with guests. I may be wrong but there's usually not music playing while I'm walking down the street unless I'm playing it. The intent was to create a "real world" location themed after Star Wars and there is plenty of ambient noise/effects to achieve that. To me blasting the Star Wars theme around all of Batuu would break the immersion more than it would help.

I really hope Disney doesn't start to change things about SWGE just to pander to the vocal (minority?) guests by adding M&Gs, adding OT characters, blasting Star Wars music, or eliminating the "on planet" CM interactions.


----------



## pharmama

Mr Snappy said:


> 3. They want to drive increased revenue by opening in CA and FL with a fresh round of Merchandise to go along with the ride.



WRT to merchandise- Resistance Supply (which is right outside ROTR) is already selling merchandise that is branded for the ride (ie- says "Rise of the Resistance") all over it.  I thought this was a little bit odd, actually.  But I suppose the ride name works on its own as a phrase so they went ahead with it.

Most signs and rumors (and inside info like Skyegirl's) do seem to indicate actual technical difficulties with the ride.  I do think when it became apparent that it wasn't going to be ready on schedule they did then make a strategic decision to open anyway (and may well be regretting that now...) and hope for a second wave (and/or return guests) when ROTR opens but I don't think that was their strategy all along.


----------



## Dawn Peterson

Only time I noticed music as an addition was on a Disney cruise and that really added to my experience.  The crew on the ship was signing along while working.  I can see music/ sounds really adding to SWGE.


----------



## EmJ

It's delayed in Walt Disney World too. The Star Wars Galaxy Edge page for WDW says that the All New Land Opens August 29, 2019, and then just below that it lists MFSR as opening August 29, 2019 and ROTR opening "later this year". I have read the full description of RTOR and if it works as described, it will be an unbelievably groundbreaking experience that will blow every other theme park attraction out of the water (though I'd worry about children younger than 7/8ish keeping up). There's no way Disney is holding this back for funsies. The word of mouth alone on a ride like this would have packed both parks instantly, every day, for a very long time.


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> On top of that, the CMs are having their hours slashed like crazy; one I’m FB friends with just posted fishing for babysitting or dog sitting options this month so she can make rent after her “planned income suddenly dropped.”


Oh no


----------



## BrianL

pharmama said:


> WRT to merchandise- Resistance Supply (which is right outside ROTR) is already selling merchandise that is branded for the ride (ie- says "Rise of the Resistance") all over it.  I thought this was a little bit odd, actually.  But I suppose the ride name works on its own as a phrase so they went ahead with it.



I think this is a good thing. Trying to keep all merch "in universe" was an odd choice. I mean, it's a theme park. Sure, the immersion is important, but where else am I going to wear some of those clothes they were selling? There is a balance to be had.


----------



## cdatkins

Gaugersaurus said:


> I personally don't quite understand why there's so much negativity because it's not a original trilogy location. Disney never sold this as come relive your favorite Star Wars moments with the characters you grew up with. It was always come experience a *NEW* location set in the current era of Star Wars. Who knows, maybe these people complaining that it's not the Original Trilogy have been around all along and are just more vocal now that they feel they can blame SWGE's "failure" on it not being the Original Trilogy.
> 
> As for the music I really don't understand the no music comments or being upset by CM staying in character while interacting with guests. I may be wrong but there's usually not music playing while I'm walking down the street unless I'm playing it. The intent was to create a "real world" location themed after Star Wars and there is plenty of ambient noise/effects to achieve that. To me blasting the Star Wars theme around all of Batuu would break the immersion more than it would help.
> 
> I really hope Disney doesn't start to change things about SWGE just to pander to the vocal (minority?) guests by adding M&Gs, adding OT characters, blasting Star Wars music, or eliminating the "on planet" CM interactions.



It's ok to not understand it, but the question for Disney is "what kind of experience are people willing to pay money for?"


----------



## cdatkins

@BrianL I think the Wizarding World at Universal strikes that balance really well.


----------



## BrianL

cdatkins said:


> @BrianL I think the Wizarding World at Universal strikes that balance really well.



Yeah, so does Pandora. I'm not sure why they wanted this for Star Wars. Of course, it's easily rectified by adding merch and music.


----------



## HenDuck

Sunclytie said:


> Not a single person was in line to buy a light saber. Were all the reservations gone (at 9 in the morning?) or was there just no interest in spending $200 on a light saber? (And then where do you put it once you bring it home?)



We have my son's Black Series Kylo Ren light saber on the wall in his room.  There are wall mounts made for this specific thing, or you can buy a flashlight mount for the wall as well.  Having said all that, we will not be making or buying a $200 light saber.  But I would love to see what the hype is about!


----------



## EmJ

Gaugersaurus said:


> I personally don't quite understand why there's so much negativity because it's not a original trilogy location. Disney never sold this as come relive your favorite Star Wars moments with the characters you grew up with. It was always come experience a *NEW* location set in the current era of Star Wars. Who knows, maybe these people complaining that it's not the Original Trilogy have been around all along and are just more vocal now that they feel they can blame SWGE's "failure" on it not being the Original Trilogy.
> 
> As for the music I really don't understand the no music comments or being upset by CM staying in character while interacting with guests. I may be wrong but there's usually not music playing while I'm walking down the street unless I'm playing it. The intent was to create a "real world" location themed after Star Wars and there is plenty of ambient noise/effects to achieve that. To me blasting the Star Wars theme around all of Batuu would break the immersion more than it would help.
> 
> I really hope Disney doesn't start to change things about SWGE just to pander to the vocal (minority?) guests by adding M&Gs, adding OT characters, blasting Star Wars music, or eliminating the "on planet" CM interactions.


I really think everyone is stunned that SWGE didn't open as an instant smash hit with 8 hour waits just to put a toe in the land, so people (myself included) are casting about to figure out how the most popular and valuable IP in franchise history could miss. I've read a lot of theories and offered some of my own, including:

1. Anticipated high crowds scared everyone away.
2. Most non-APs are waiting for ROTR to open before visiting.
3. Disney underestimated its need to advertise and market the new land.
4. Non-local tourists are more likely to visit the land at WDW.
5. Locals predominantly visit Disneyland; non-APs were never going to come in significant numbers.
6. Disneyland is generally just too expensive these days.
7. There aren't enough family or low-budget attractions for everyone to enjoy.
8. Disney missed out on the nostalgia factor by not capitalizing on the original trilogy, or at least by not using a setting that appears in any of the films.
9. There's something fundamentally "wrong" with the land, e.g., lack of music, too austere/run-down looking, oppressive setting/not joyful, etc.
10. The apparent target market for SWGE (adult males) aren't "Disney people".

A lot of these theories will be tested naturally by the passage of time. If crowds explode after ROTR opens or after the perception of high crowds has passed (six months, probably?), that will say something about theories #1-2. I'm really interested to see what happens in Florida on August 29 (theories #4-5, with a sprinkle of #3 presuming Disney increases its marketing efforts over the next two months). #6 could be tested by offering ticket or room discounts; #7 could be tested by adding back in Jedi Training, a stunt show, or other low-cost, family-friendly experiences. If the main problem is in #8-10, then I don't know how Disney fixes that in the short term, but I'm sure they can work on it over the long term. Though, I suspect we'll have a good sense of whether the main issue is in #8-10 by what happens in WDW next month, since none of these factors will change depending on coast.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Gaugersaurus said:


> I personally don't quite understand why there's so much negativity because it's not a original trilogy location. Disney never sold this as come relive your favorite Star Wars moments with the characters you grew up with. It was always come experience a *NEW* location set in the current era of Star Wars. Who knows, maybe these people complaining that it's not the Original Trilogy have been around all along and are just more vocal now that they feel they can blame SWGE's "failure" on it not being the Original Trilogy.
> 
> As for the music I really don't understand the no music comments or being upset by CM staying in character while interacting with guests. I may be wrong but there's usually not music playing while I'm walking down the street unless I'm playing it. The intent was to create a "real world" location themed after Star Wars and there is plenty of ambient noise/effects to achieve that. To me blasting the Star Wars theme around all of Batuu would break the immersion more than it would help.
> 
> I really hope Disney doesn't start to change things about SWGE just to pander to the vocal (minority?) guests by adding M&Gs, adding OT characters, blasting Star Wars music, or eliminating the "on planet" CM interactions.


I'm with you on all your points. I just think that people didn't listen to all the pre promo. They just heard about Star Wars land and expected to walk into the OG trilogy. Disney NEVER advertised that.  I feel so bad for the CMs that were so excited in April, and from what I have seen so many people are really cheesed off that they are not walking into the OG trilogy and can't meet Darth Vardar or Luke Skywalker.

Disney families are very resistant to change and expect every thing to be like the rest of the parks. SWGE is truly amazing, the creation of an entirely new world, with its own language, unique food and drinks, and the whole interaction on Disney play App. The attention to detail is stunning.

I really really hope that the complainers and Disney families resistant to change don't ruin the experience for those of us who actully do appreciate the new land. Today is my last day here, so I really hope by the time I come back next year it's NOT been turned into another generic Disney Land and dumbed down.


----------



## pharmama

BrianL said:


> I think this is a good thing. Trying to keep all merch "in universe" was an odd choice. I mean, it's a theme park. Sure, the immersion is important, but where else am I going to wear some of those clothes they were selling? There is a balance to be had.



Yeah I just meant it was a little odd they were selling merchandise branded for the ride that wasn't even open yet.  I agree that some of the clothes, while "on planet", were not something I wanted to buy because what would I do with it later (or even then since adults can't wear "costumes")?  Even the more generic tshirt designs were only ok (which I think has been mentioned elsewhere)...


----------



## LizzyS

HenDuck said:


> We have my son's Black Series Kylo Ren light saber on the wall in his room.  There are wall mounts made for this specific thing, or you can buy a flashlight mount for the wall as well.  Having said all that, we will not be making or buying a $200 light saber.  But I would love to see what the hype is about!



What's the quality of that light saber like?  Not gonna lie, I've looked at buying one of those, but will likely wait and buy his legacy saber at GE instead (I think).


----------



## Zooey

Just chiming in here, they won’t announce Rise opening date until right before, if at all. They don’t want to further encourage people waiting to visit.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Zooey said:


> Just chiming in here, they won’t announce Rise opening date until right before, if at all. They don’t won’t to further encourage people waiting to visit.


That's kind of what Disney has done with the Phase 2 Pixar Pier stuff but with the low to Disney higher-ups crowds I can't see them foregoing a proper announcement to try to draw people into the parks.


----------



## LizzyS

It's an interesting point about SW fans being different than typical Disney folks.  I have to say, I used to only be a Disney person, but now I'm both pretty hardcore.  I literally went from "oh good, everyone will go to the new SW land and I'll have everything else to myself" (exaggeration) to "I NEED TO VISIT GALAXY'S EDGE!", lol.  I didn't watch any SW movie until Christmas Eve 2017, but now I love it all.


----------



## mickeyboof

I can’t believe people still trust Disney when they say this ride will be groundbreaking and incredible. 

They said the same thing about the land itself. They didn’t follow through. I have a feeling they won’t follow through with the ride either.


----------



## Brett Wyman

BrianL said:


> I think this is a good thing. Trying to keep all merch "in universe" was an odd choice. I mean, it's a theme park. Sure, the immersion is important, but where else am I going to wear some of those clothes they were selling? There is a balance to be had.



OT But Its to keep kids safe. So you'll need to cosplay elsewhere, sorry!


----------



## LizzyS

mickeyboof said:


> I can’t believe people still trust Disney when they say this ride will be groundbreaking and incredible.
> 
> They said the same thing about the land itself. They didn’t follow through. I have a feeling they won’t follow through with the ride either.



Time will tell on that one.  Groundbreaking and new doesn't always occur on the set schedule.


----------



## RemainSeatedPlease

mickeyboof said:


> I can’t believe people still trust Disney when they say this ride will be groundbreaking and incredible.
> 
> They said the same thing about the land itself. They didn’t follow through. I have a feeling they won’t follow through with the ride either.



I mean what more can we expect, literal magic? I feel like they've done a pretty good job so far.


----------



## Brett Wyman

LizzyS said:


> Time will tell on that one.  Groundbreaking and new doesn't always occur on the set schedule.



Hello Hagrid!!!


----------



## mickeyboof

RemainSeatedPlease said:


> I mean what more can we expect, literal magic? I feel like they've done a pretty good job so far.



Where’s the stunt show, aliens, reasturant, color and life and any sort of fun? 

I don’t think they’ve done a good job. I think they were going to, and had every intention to, but Chapek clearly has his way


----------



## BrianL

Brett Wyman said:


> OT But Its to keep kids safe. So you'll need to cosplay elsewhere, sorry!



Sorry, that's not what I was talking about at all. I was talking about the clothes that you can buy at the "Outfitters" store that all looks like a citizen of Battu would wear them. As far as I understand those could be worn by anyone while there, but most of it is pretty, well, odd looking, and I don't think most people would wear it once they get home. I wear my Disney shirts all the time at home. I would also wear shirt that says "Galaxy's Edge" or "Millennium Falcon: Smuggler's Run" on it. I would not wear most of the merch that I saw being sold (I haven't been - only in the videos). I think that slavish attention to "in universe" details was a bit of a detriment.

Also, Dinseyland's costume rules for adults really aren't about keeping kids safe. They are mostly about making sure nobody confuses someone for an official character or cast member. They do allow costumes for certain special events, though with guidelines for everyone's safety regarding masks and material dragging on the ground. I'm really nor sure what warranted the snippy response.


----------



## EmJ

mickeyboof said:


> I can’t believe people still trust Disney when they say this ride will be groundbreaking and incredible.
> 
> They said the same thing about the land itself. They didn’t follow through. I have a feeling they won’t follow through with the ride either.


If it works the way it was envisioned and has been described, it will be groundbreaking and new. 

But without any clear understanding of the problem or how "finished" the ride is but for the specific problem, I've noodled on whether Disney will need to reimagine the whole thing as a more typical experience using whatever they can from what is already built.


----------



## BrianL

EmJ said:


> If it works the way it was envisioned and has been described, it will be groundbreaking and new.
> 
> But without any clear understanding of the problem or how "finished" the ride is but for the specific problem, I've noodled on whether Disney will need to reimagine the whole thing as a more typical experience using whatever they can from what is already built.



I think that's dangerous, especially at this point. If Rise of the Resistance doesn't WOW, they are going to catch a lot of flack. They need to really get it working as intended.


----------



## EmJ

BrianL said:


> I think that's dangerous, especially at this point. If Rise of the Resistance doesn't WOW, they are going to catch a lot of flack. They need to really get it working as intended.


Unfortunately, if it just doesn't work and can't be made to work, then Disney is going to find itself in the untenable position of deciding between underwhelming ride or no ride. But hopefully this is all doom-and-gloom speculation and in fact ROTR is near ready and will be premiered during D23 as rumored!


----------



## SD33

Is it too soon to talk about this? There are two things I want to experience in SWGE when we go in August: Smuggler's Run and Oga's Cantina. What is the fastest and most efficient way to do both? My old-fashioned-Disneyland instinct tells me to get in line for rope drop, make a reservation for the cantina for 8:30/8:45 AM, make a beeline to Smugglers and then head to the cantina directly after. I'd prefer not to start day drinking before 9 AM but I know I'm gonna want a Yub Nub or  Dagobah Slug Slinger at some point and, honestly, I really don't want to expend anymore time on SWGE than that.

Talk to me people. Is this the way to do it?


----------



## gottalovepluto

—


----------



## EmJ

Our family wants to do Smuggler's Run, Ogas, and Savis/Droid Depot (at the same time--DH at Savis, The Boy and me at Droid Depot). Our plan is to do Smuggler's Run first, primarily because I don't want to be lugging droids and lightsabers onto the ride. DH and I are both going to log onto the system at 7:00 and look to get an Oga's reservation and Savis reservation one hour apart or more starting no earlier than 10:00. That gives us two hours for Smugglers Run, and if we don't wait that long, we will visit Dok Onders in between.


----------



## LizzyS

Brett Wyman said:


> Hello Hagrid!!!



Other than the 10 hour line, I haven't been keeping up with what's going on with this ride at Universal.  Are there technical problems also?


----------



## EmJ

LizzyS said:


> Other than the 10 hour line, I haven't been keeping up with what's going on with this ride at Universal.  Are there technical problems also?


Yup. Last I heard, they can't keep it running for a whole day. It was operating afternoons-only so that they could be doing extra maintenance, repair, and testing in the mornings. I'm super excited for this ride, but also happy my son isn't tall enough for Universal yet. Once he's tall enough (in two years), I'm hopeful it will be working, lol.


----------



## LizzyS

EmJ said:


> Yup. Last I heard, they can't keep it running for a whole day. It was operating afternoons-only so that they could be doing extra maintenance, repair, and testing in the mornings. I'm super excited for this ride, but also happy my son isn't tall enough for Universal yet. Once he's tall enough (in two years), I'm hopefully it will be working, lol.



Oh wow, that sucks!


----------



## Zooey

mickeyboof said:


> I can’t believe people still trust Disney when they say this ride will be groundbreaking and incredible.
> 
> They said the same thing about the land itself. They didn’t follow through. I have a feeling they won’t follow through with the ride either.


I’m glad you have that feeling because I have the opposite feeling so we cancel each other out.


----------



## mamapenguin

pharmama said:


> Yeah I just meant it was a little odd they were selling merchandise branded for the ride that wasn't even open yet.  I agree that some of the clothes, while "on planet", were not something I wanted to buy because what would I do with it later (or even then since adults can't wear "costumes")?  Even the more generic tshirt designs were only ok (which I think has been mentioned elsewhere)...


They were selling merchandise for the Hagrid’s ride at Islands of Adventure when I was there (5/10-5/15) and it didn’t open until 6/13. No harm in selling merchandise they already have.


----------



## ImDMous

BrianL said:


> Sorry, that's not what I was talking about at all. I was talking about the clothes that you can buy at the "Outfitters" store that all looks like a citizen of Battu would wear them. As far as I understand those could be worn by anyone while there, but most of it is pretty, well, odd looking, and I don't think most people would wear it once they get home. I wear my Disney shirts all the time at home. I would also wear shirt that says "Galaxy's Edge" or "Millennium Falcon: Smuggler's Run" on it. I would not wear most of the merch that I saw being sold (I haven't been - only in the videos). I think that slavish attention to "in universe" details was a bit of a detriment.



There's only one small place to get the Batuu citizen look, probably less than 10 items total.  There's larger shops in each area with t-shirts, sweatshirts, hats, etc.  I bought 2 shirts and my DH bought a sweatshirt.  There's plenty of home appropriate stuff to buy, at least I didn't have any problems finding some. The Resistance area had some pretty cool stuff as did the First Order area.  I have to dress for both sides of my personality.   There are also First Order officer outfits, movie quality costumes, etc that would be really fun in very specific situations, but that's not the majority.  The Droid shop had a surprising selection of t-shirts.


----------



## mamapenguin

LizzyS said:


> Other than the 10 hour line, I haven't been keeping up with what's going on with this ride at Universal.  Are there technical problems also?


Yes.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

From reports on the other posts; based on wait times in the app it's better to wait until later in the day for MFSR as everyone is rushing there right at rope drop. I would say do your normal rope drop routine (fantasyland/tomorrowland/etc) and make a reservation for the Cantina in the afternoon/evening. Keep in mind that if you have a reservation for Oga's/Savi's you can enter the land regardless of if boarding groups are in place or not.



EmJ said:


> Our family wants to do Smuggler's Run, Ogas, and Savis/Droid Depot (at the same time--DH at Savis, The Boy and me at Droid Depot). Our plan is to do Smuggler's Run first, primarily because I don't want to be lugging droids and lightsabers onto the ride. DH and I are both going to log onto the system at 7:00 and look to get an Oga's reservation and Savis reservation one hour apart or more starting no earlier than 10:00. That gives us two hours for Smugglers Run, and if we don't wait that long, we will visit Dok Onders in between.


I would try to get a time slot for Savi's that is earlier than your slot for Oga's as the lightsaber build itself only take 15-20 mins. I'm not sure how long they hold you after check-in at Savi's but I feel that Oga's will easily take more than a hour total.


----------



## EmJ

Gaugersaurus said:


> From reports on the other posts; based on wait times in the app it's better to wait until later in the day for MFSR as everyone is rushing there right at rope drop. I would say do your normal rope drop routine (fantasyland/tomorrowland/etc) and make a reservation for the Cantina in the afternoon/evening. Keep in mind that if you have a reservation for Oga's/Savi's you can enter the land regardless of if boarding groups are in place or not.
> 
> 
> I would try to get a time slot for Savi's that is earlier than your slot for Oga's as the lightsaber build itself only take 15-20 mins. I'm not sure how long they hold you after check-in at Savi's but I feel that Oga's will easily take more than a hour total.


Ideally, that's the plan. I'd like to do Smuggler's Run/Dok Ondars from 8:00-10:00, Savis at 10:00, then Oga's at 11:00 for a little pre-lunch drink appetizer  We might have to tweak depending on what is available at the time we make the reservation though.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

EmJ said:


> , Savis/Droid Depot (at the same time--DH at Savis, The Boy and me at Droid Depot).


Wouldn’t you want to watch him build the saber?


----------



## BrianL

ImDMous said:


> There's only one small place to get the Batuu citizen look, probably less than 10 items total.  There's larger shops in each area with t-shirts, sweatshirts, hats, etc.  I bought 2 shirts and my DH bought a sweatshirt.  There's plenty of home appropriate stuff to buy, at least I didn't have any problems finding some. The Resistance area had some pretty cool stuff as did the First Order area.  I have to dress for both sides of my personality.   There are also First Order officer outfits, movie quality costumes, etc that would be really fun in very specific situations, but that's not the majority.  The Droid shop had a surprising selection of t-shirts.



Oh, well, that's good to know. I guess that stuff hasn't been covered much. I'd much rather have a t-shirt or sweatshirt than a scavenger's vest or whatever.


----------



## EmJ

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Wouldn’t you want to watch him build the saber?


Oh no, no no… our son would have a very hard time watching dad build a lightsaber if he wasn't also building one. And there's no way I'm buying a $200 lightsaber for a 5-year-old. He's really jazzed about the droid (he wants a red R2 unit with a remote control; we can do that!), so I'll take him to Droid Depot while dad is building the lightsaber. I'm not a Star Wars fan, so this day of our trip is all about them and I'm not fussed if I don't see Savis. If The Boy wants a lightsaber later, we will take him to choose a child's one in Tomorrowland.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Sunclytie said:


> Not a single person was in line to buy a light saber. Were all the reservations gone (at 9 in the morning?)


Yes.  During the reservation period, reservations for each four-hour block were gone in moments; even some people who rushed directly to Savi’s didn’t get in. 

It wasn’t like now where you can book them on the website.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

EmJ said:


> Oh no, no no… our son would have a very hard time if he had to stand there and watch dad build a lightsaber if he wasn't building one. And there's no way I'm buying a $200 lightsaber for a 5-year-old. He's really jazzed about the droid (he wants a red R2 unit with a remote control; we can do that!), so I'll take him to Droid Depot while dad is building the lightsaber. I'm not a Star Wars fan, so this day of our trip is all about them and I'm not fussed if I don't see Savis. If The Boy wants a lightsaber later, we will take him to choose a child's one in Tomorrowland.


Every family is different, I guess!  My daughter and I would love to attend a build; I keep hoping someone I know is going alone so we can tag along.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

BrianL said:


> Oh, well, that's good to know. I guess that stuff hasn't been covered much. I'd much rather have a t-shirt or sweatshirt than a scavenger's vest or whatever.


There’s tons of SWGE-branded stuff outside of the land; it’s just elsewhere in Disneyland.  Batuu stuff is definitely selling well based on the fact that half of it appears to be sold out until forever...


----------



## EmJ

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Every family is different, I guess!  My daughter and I would love to attend a build; I keep hoping someone I know is going alone so we can tag along.


It's going to be a practically religious experience for DH, lol. He'll be one of the guys crying as they raise their lightsabers. I don't blame him for wanting to go alone; our son is a really great kid, but for sure he would be all up in DH's business, asking questions and wanting to put the lightsaber together. I can't even make dinner without him standing at the counter and "helping"  . It will be better for everyone if we divide and conquer this portion of our day.

There's no chance you're going to be in Disney next March, is there? You could be DH's "plus two"!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

EmJ said:


> It's going to be a practically religious experience for DH, lol. He'll be one of the guys crying as they raise their lightsabers. I don't blame him for wanting to go alone; our son is a really great kid, but for sure he would be all up in DH's business, asking questions and wanting to put the lightsaber together. I can't even make dinner without him standing at the counter and "helping"  . It will be better for everyone if we divide and conquer this portion of our day.
> 
> There's no chance you're going to be in Disney next March, is there? You could be DH's "plus two"!


We’re at Disney about six days a month; we live seven miles away.  If we haven’t seen it yet by March, maybe I’ll hit you up.


----------



## crystal1313

I have a friend who is a CM on ROTR.  I don't ask him for info, because I don't want to be that _annoying_ person. All I know is that they are testing the attraction a lot. He said he was testing during the grand opening event with Mark Hamil, Harrison, Ford, George Lucas, etc because I asked him if he was there. He is the biggest Star Wars fan I know. When we visited, he was also working on ROTR testing....


----------



## HenDuck

LizzyS said:


> What's the quality of that light saber like?  Not gonna lie, I've looked at buying one of those, but will likely wait and buy his legacy saber at GE instead (I think).


It's very nice quality. Very heavy and has excellent movie-like sounds (Kylo's light saber makes a distinct sound).  The Black Series items are all very well-made.  I think at one time it was selling for around the same amount as the current make-your-own, but has been on sale at various places over the years.  I bought DS' saber from GameStop for around $125.  This was a couple of years ago.


----------



## LizzyS

HenDuck said:


> It's very nice quality. Very heavy and has excellent movie-like sounds (Kylo's light saber makes a distinct sound).  The Black Series items are all very well-made.  I think at one time it was selling for around the same amount as the current make-your-own, but has been on sale at various places over the years.  I bought DS' saber from GameStop for around $125.  This was a couple of years ago.



I have a couple of the Black Series Centerpieces and figures, but haven't seen a saber in person.  Thank you for the info!


----------



## Lauren in NC

Our bartender at Oga's wasn't exactly rude, but he wasn't very friendly, to the point like it felt like we were inconveniencing him by ordering or asking for the souvenir mugs so we could go. Not sure if that was supposed to be his character, but it was a very odd contrast considering the bartender serving the group next to us was very bubbly and helpful.

I did see some CMs try to help out with the whole staying-in-character bit. One CM asked if the guy in front of me had any "credit reductions," and when the guy was completely clueless, prompted him with "I think you offworlders call them annual pass discounts." I thought that was a nice way to keep the sense of being someplace else without completely frustrating people.


----------



## midnight star

Lauren in NC said:


> I did see some CMs try to help out with the whole staying-in-character bit. One CM asked if the guy in front of me had any "credit reductions," and when the guy was completely clueless, prompted him with "I think you offworlders call them annual pass discounts." I thought that was a nice way to keep the sense of being someplace else without completely frustrating people.


This is what I saw. The CM’s were good at staying in character while also helping guests understand the Batuu language. When I was waiting for a photo pass picture a lady asked about a picture but the CM said “I do facial scans here in Batuu”. And when we were leaving the land, I asked another CM where a particular trail would lead to and she said “it leads to a land of Fantasy”. I hope they keep staying in character. That was one of the highlights when I was there.


----------



## bwvBound

crystal1313 said:


> I have a friend who is a CM on ROTR.  I don't ask him for info, because I don't want to be that _annoying_ person. All I know is that they are testing the attraction a lot. He said he was testing during the grand opening event with Mark Hamil, Harrison, Ford, George Lucas, etc because I asked him if he was there. He is the biggest Star Wars fan I know. When we visited, he was also working on ROTR testing....


So just ask "for a friend" .. <wink, wink>


----------



## B3rlingirl

EmJ said:


> I really think everyone is stunned that SWGE didn't open as an instant smash hit with 8 hour waits just to put a toe in the land, so people (myself included) are casting about to figure out how the most popular and valuable IP in franchise history could miss. I've read a lot of theories and offered some of my own, including:
> 
> 1. Anticipated high crowds scared everyone away.
> 2. Most non-APs are waiting for ROTR to open before visiting.
> 3. Disney underestimated its need to advertise and market the new land.
> 4. Non-local tourists are more likely to visit the land at WDW.
> 5. Locals predominantly visit Disneyland; non-APs were never going to come in significant numbers.
> 6. Disneyland is generally just too expensive these days.
> 7. There aren't enough family or low-budget attractions for everyone to enjoy.
> 8. Disney missed out on the nostalgia factor by not capitalizing on the original trilogy, or at least by not using a setting that appears in any of the films.
> 9. There's something fundamentally "wrong" with the land, e.g., lack of music, too austere/run-down looking, oppressive setting/not joyful, etc.
> 10. The apparent target market for SWGE (adult males) aren't "Disney people".
> 
> A lot of these theories will be tested naturally by the passage of time. If crowds explode after ROTR opens or after the perception of high crowds has passed (six months, probably?), that will say something about theories #1-2. I'm really interested to see what happens in Florida on August 29 (theories #4-5, with a sprinkle of #3 presuming Disney increases its marketing efforts over the next two months). #6 could be tested by offering ticket or room discounts; #7 could be tested by adding back in Jedi Training, a stunt show, or other low-cost, family-friendly experiences. If the main problem is in #8-10, then I don't know how Disney fixes that in the short term, but I'm sure they can work on it over the long term. Though, I suspect we'll have a good sense of whether the main issue is in #8-10 by what happens in WDW next month, since none of these factors will change depending on coast.


Yes, that’s pretty much what I was thinking as well even we’ll before the opening date...
I was actually half expecting the low crowds we are experiencing now!
Every Disneyland fan who is doing research beforehand must have read about those predicted high crowds and how everyone is postponing their trips because SWGE is opening. So quite a few regular guests (tourists as well as APs who didn’t renew because of price/blockout) were scared away...
The target market for the new land probably just isn’t the regular Disney guest...  for some the whole idea about Disneyland/Disney world is lost so they would visit just for SWGE and than they probably wait for both attractions being open or they just do a day trip ...(compared to a regular Disney tourist doing 2-3 days)
And I agree we will find out a little more as soon as ROTR opens... but because the land has been open a couple month already and the opening date of ROTR might not be announced all that much in advance so I doubt we will see a crazy huge spike in crowds for more than a week or so... because of I’ve waited that long and “missed” the original opening a few more weeks wouldn’t hurt... sure hardcore fans will cause some high crowds but I wouldn’t even be sure if that increase is noticeable throughout the parks like in DCA for example...

A big question for me still is what happens now that DL slowly gets back to “normal” operation... with promos, unblocked APs, holidays, people who postponed theirs trips reschedule them, SWGE opens in Disneyworld....

It is really an interesting time...

What I do know for sure though is that the sentence: “you can’t predict the crowds at DL (especially after the opening of SWGE)” is as true as it could be and that this is actually all we know (or don’t know)... you really can’t predict what will happen in the next months...


----------



## slpeters

I think it's interesting that everyone is casting around for why SWGE is such a failure pretty much simultaneous with the complaining that the shops and restaurants are too small and they're out of a lot of the merch.  From what I've seen and heard it seems like SWGE is the only part of DL that has performed in a reasonable fashion since its opening.  The issue wasn't so much that they didn't find their demographic, the issue is that the regular demographic staid home.  Yes, the new land has not been totally swamped, but the real issue is that there's no one in the other lands.


----------



## twodogs

fly girl said:


> Report back! I was wondering about that too. I did a double take when I saw the $75 next to the flight, then I read it came with the board. lol


You can get each of the 4 beers by the glass, or you can (could) get a flight with a small sample of each of the 4 beers and you keep the flight container.  They only have 4 beers in Oga’s.  My DH had beer by the glass and really enjoyed the ones he had.  It is a generous pour, about a 12 oz pour.  A guy we met in the crazy dash to get into Oga’s during the reservation period got the flight.  The amount of beer in each sample glass/tooth is pretty minimal.  So if you are there for the beer, get it by the glass.  If you want the flight holder, get that when it becomes available, but you won’t get much beer in it!


----------



## Tasmen

Kestryl said:


> I’m a terrible person and I’m kind of hoping it opens a week after I’m there in October...
> 
> And just for stating that, it will probably open Oct 5, the first day of my trip, because that is how my life works!



I'll be over here hoping for that date.  We have a VIP tour scheduled for the day.  Lol.


----------



## smartlabelprint

BadPinkTink said:


> finally back at my hotel after an EPIC day. I will do a full trip report later so this is just my Batuu report while it is fresh in my mind
> 
> *Cantina Reservation*
> I was at Harbour Boulevard Security for about 6.30am and there was no line, I just walked up and got checked straight away.
> I did a mobile order for Starbucks in Downtown Disney.
> After collecting my Starbucks, on the walk back to the entrance turnstiles I opened up Disneyland website on my phone, on my browser, not the App
> 
> There was a page for Cantina reservations so I clicked into that
> It was about 6.45am and I was put into a holding page which refreshed automatically
> At around 7.05 am it refreshed and the reservation page came up
> I could choose an hourly reservation time, and then when you selected the hour it gave you a few times during that hour
> I first selected 3pm and then 3.05pm
> I had had to say how many were in the party ( 1)
> I had to put my first name and then my last name
> I had already added a payment card but I needed to manually input the 3 digit security code
> I had to put in my phone number
> I put in the wrong phone number so I dont know if I received a text alert for my reservation.
> When my reservation was confirmed, it showed up in the App where my restaurant reservation was
> I heard from people throughout the day that all Cantina reservations were gone by 7.15am.
> *Cantina Arrival / Check In*
> 
> The App says to check in for your reservation 15 minutes before your time
> However, I picked a very busy time and the CM's would not let anyone check in before their time.
> There were about 3 CM's working the line and they were very strict about not letting anyone check in before their time
> They also explained the rules to us, 2 drinks per person, 45 minute time limit, limited seating area, bar snacks only, not a a restaurant, loud music and dark atmosphere
> The check in line reached from the Cantina door down to the water / drinks cart
> There was a CM with a Tablet at the end of the line
> He checked me in at exactly my reservation time of 3.05pm and gave me a Blue ticket and wrote my party size on the ticket
> I then waited in line for about 20 minutes
> When I got to the top of the line, another CM took my blue ticket and put me in a group with 5 other people, a party of 3 adults an a party of 2 adults.
> We were led in a group into the Cantina and brought to a standing table
> 
> *Cantina Ordering and Drinks*
> When we arrived at the table, a server appeared to take our orders.
> As we were 3 separate parties, he took 3 separate orders.
> When we ordered the drinks we had to give our credit cards to the server.
> I ordered my 2 drinks at the same time. The other people at my table just ordered drinks one at a time
> I had
> Fuzzy Tauntaun - $15
> Cîroc Peach Vodka, Bols Peach Schnapps, and Simply Orange® topped with Tangerine, Pure Cane Sugar, "Buzzz" Foam
> 
> Blue Bantha - $13
> Blue Milk served chilled with Bantha-inspired Vanilla-Butter Sugar Cookie
> 
> *Overall thoughts*
> I entered Batuu from Fantasyland entrance at about 2.30pm
> Walking up I just loved the first sight of the land
> The Millennium Falcon is just WOW, seeing it for the first time from the Cantina side , with the rock backdrop is a real heart stopping moment
> While I waited for my Cantina reservation I sat in the shade under the bridge and did some people watching.
> The majority of the people were NOT the typical Disney family, it seemed alot more males, alot more older teenage and upwards couples.
> Some citizens of Batuu came by and many people did not know how to interact with them. People were trying to talk to them like regular CM's and couldn't understand why they didnt know anything off land
> I couldnt fully interact with the land as my phone is not compatible with Disney Play App
> I loved the uniqueness of the land, I loved that it wasnt like the other land, I loved the sounds, the plane noises. It felt more real and immersive WITHOUT the music.  Its like when you travel to a new country, people speak a different language, there is new food to try, new experiences, and things are not like what you are used to.
> I loved all the tiny details, however I feel that the details are lost on many people. You really need to look up, look at different angles, and explore everything. There really is so much to see, but again it seems than many people are not really fully appreciating or experiencing the land.
> 
> *Smugglers Run*
> I did Smugglers Run 3 times, each time single rider and waited no more than 20 minutes, when standby was 55 minutes
> Again I think this is getting a rough time in reviews
> All 3 times, very few people actually realised about the chess table, and I saw hardly anyone taking photos. Alot of the time, it was empty, most people not even realising the significance of this seated area.
> I was engineer all 3 times
> It didnt seem to matter that I was a single rider, everyone got into the spirit of the ride and it was great fun
> The engineer has a a button console on the side and its basically like Simon Says, when the buttons light up you press them
> The ride itself is just awesome, sitting in the cockpit, with that view then lightspeed, it wow.  Again, after reading alot of peoples opinions who havent been there and who have been watching YouTube videos, you really need to experience it, before you form an opinion.
> 
> People really need to stop expecting it to be like the other lands.


Thanks for all the detail. What did you like/dislike about the drinks? I never know what to order. I wish there was a thread with just drink reviews for SWGE and Trader Sam’s. 

I’m kind of excited about no music. My kiddo has SPD and it’s *so loud* almost everywhere in the parks. We are coming sans children in November to check everything out.


----------



## smartlabelprint

BadPinkTink said:


> I disagree, its less kid friendly than other lands and I like it that way.  The rest of the park is kid friendly, this needs to be left the wayit is.
> 
> Disneyland is now fulfilling Walts wishes, a place for ALL to visit. I loved that Batuu had a more adult crowd. Now the people who might not fit in with the conventional Disneyland crowd have a place to go.
> 
> For example, I saw a family, dad covered in tattoos and piercing, mom dressed in the same style, with a disneyfied princess kid.  Now this family can bring the princess mad kid to Fantasyland, and then have a wander into Batuu and possibly spend double the amount of money. Before this family may have only stayed half a day, the bring the kid to Disney but theres nothing really of interest to the adults, but now with Batuu, there is.
> 
> Remember, the single adult in Batuu may spend the same amount of money on food and merchandise as a family in Fantasyland.  Low crowds in Batuu does not equal a low spend per person.


This is kind of judgmental about the tattooed people. A nurse we had the other day was covered in Disney tats. She loves the park as much as a non-tattooed person.


----------



## smartlabelprint

katyringo said:


> As a parent of two young kids heading to Disneyland right this second... the thing is that we want to experience Star Wars even tho we have young kids with us. Just one expirence there that would be fitting for a 2-5 would be great while mom, dad and older kid do rider swap. I’m nervous about this part of the trip and keeping our youngest happy during this time.


I think they need to add the Jedi training. Although that might not be aimed at 2-5.


----------



## Lauren in NC

Oh my gosh, I was looking through my pictures and it reminded me - there's at least one area where there's music in the land! They were playing the music from the cantina (I think - I heard DJ Rex so I'm assuming it's the same loop) near one of the bathrooms, and actually _inside_ the bathrooms. That was pretty cool, except some choir of Ewoks or Jawas or something was playing while I was trying to use the "refresher" and it was so weird I couldn't stop laughing. Of all the things I was expecting from SWGE, having a choir of Ewoks serenade me while using the restroom was NOT one of them!


----------



## smartlabelprint

midnight star said:


> I think it's interesting to see people on here mention the lack of music. I don't normally pay attention to stuff like that, so that could be the reason no music doesn't bother me.


I didn’t even know target doesn’t play music.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I don’t mind the lack of music in the land, personally (there is some right when you enter, which is nice)...


At first, I thought the lack of music would bother me. But now, I don't mind and actually like the "atmosphere" sounds throughout Batuu, especially the forest sounds on the Resistance end. 



BadPinkTink said:


> ... I really really hope that the complainers and Disney families resistant to change don't ruin the experience for those of us who actully do appreciate the new land. Today is my last day here, so I really hope by the time I come back next year it's NOT been turned into another generic Disney Land and dumbed down.


Make sure to send in a detailed comment to Disney telling them how you feel about SWGE -- they need to hear some positive reviews from guests, too!



Lauren in NC said:


> Oh my gosh, I was looking through my pictures and it reminded me - there's at least one area where there's music in the land! They were playing the music from the cantina (I think - I heard DJ Rex so I'm assuming it's the same loop) near one of the bathrooms, and actually _inside_ the bathrooms...


Yes! Inside the Ladies' Room near the Droid Depot there is a "radio station" with a droid DJ playing. I noticed it right away because the larger restroom by the Market Place doesn't have any music playing. (Doesn't that restroom have a monster in the pipes?)


----------



## LizzyS

midnight star said:


> This is what I saw. The CM’s were good at staying in character while also helping guests understand the Batuu language. When I was waiting for a photo pass picture a lady asked about a picture but the CM said “I do facial scans here in Batuu”. And when we were leaving the land, I asked another CM where a particular trail would lead to and she said “it leads to a land of Fantasy”. I hope they keep staying in character. That was one of the highlights when I was there.



I'm taking mental notes here on what language they're using on Batuu and I think I'll tell my husband exactly nothing about it so he'll wonder how the heck I know what they're talking about, lol. Then he'll probably go, "oh yeah, disboards...".


----------



## ExcitedMama

How’s the quality of the droids? There was a post somewhere about them not working well. They sound fun, especially the personality chips. How exactly do they interact in land?


----------



## figment_jii

For the most part, the droid tended to beep, rotate its head, and blink its lights while walking around the Outpost.  I don't speak droid (  ), but it seemed to do the beeping/blinking things a lot around the Droid Depot, so it was probably saying "hi" to all of those droids laying around the building.  It reacted at several other locations around Batuu.  I've read that depending on the personality chips, you might get more or less reaction in various areas of the Outpost (they were sold out, so my droid is just the basic personality).  I'm still trying to figure out a good way to carry my droid around the Outpost that keeps my hands free and doesn't impact the droid head (BB-8's antenna stick up).

In terms of working, it depends on what is meant by "not well".  I have one of the BB-8 units and it's not the easiest thing to control (i.e., get it to go where you want).  It's easier to control than the Spheros version of BB-8, but it's not as easy as driving my friend's kid's remote control car.  For me, the hardest thing is to keep track of is where the head is pointed (that's the "forward" direction, which for the BB-8 unit changes when you trigger the head to rotate).  It seems to roll fairly well; it does better on smooth surfaces and non-deep pile carpets (the best seems to be short/hard carpeting - like the kind you often find in hotels or office buildings - because it's not quite as slick as tile/linoleum/etc., and it muffles some of the rotating sounds).  The head will bounce off if you hit something (e.g., a wall) too hard.  The exterior is made of plastic, so I wouldn't go rolling it on any really scratchy surface.



theluckyrabbit said:


> Yes! Inside the Ladies' Room near the Droid Depot there is a "radio station" with a droid DJ playing. I noticed it right away because the larger restroom by the Market Place doesn't have any music playing. (Doesn't that restroom have a monster in the pipes?)


I think so...I thought I recall hearing some rattling noises.  You might want to check out the water fountain by the rest room entrance...


----------



## midnight star

ExcitedMama said:


> How’s the quality of the droids? There was a post somewhere about them not working well. They sound fun, especially the personality chips. How exactly do they interact in land?


I have the R style droid. I picked it mainly because I heard they are easier to use. I’ve seen videos of people playing with their BB style ones and if they hit a wall, they would break in half (you have to put it back together). My R one rolls best on hard surfaces. It can roll on carpet depending on how thick the carpet is. Carpet at my house isn’t thick so it rolls on it. I brought it over to my grandparents to show them and it wouldn’t roll on theirs because it was too thick. It makes sounds, and it’s head spins. I noticed it moved a lot around the droid depot, near the ride, and in the marketplace. I’m hoping to see if it will “talk” to other droids tomorrow when I bring it.  I don’t have any personality chips yet so hopefully when those get restocked I can get one to see how they interact. They’re pretty fun. I’m glad I made one.


----------



## figment_jii

midnight star said:


> I’ve seen videos of people playing with their BB style ones and if they hit a wall, they would break in half (you have to put it back together).


Yikes!  I've hit the wall hard enough to have the head bounce off, but not hard enough to split the body open.  

Do you have one of the Droid Depot backpacks?  If not, how are you planning on carrying the R2 unit?  I'm looking for ideas...


----------



## ImDMous

My R style doesn't work very well.  The feet don't touch the ground evenly, it seems to be leaning slightly to one side (not enough to actually see) so when I try to go straight only one wheel drives and it goes in circles.  I need to maybe add a bit of weight in its head to get both legs to make contact evenly.  Haven't gotten around to trying that yet.


----------



## midnight star

figment_jii said:


> Yikes!  I've hit the wall hard enough to have the head bounce off, but not hard enough to split the body open.
> 
> Do you have one of the Droid Depot backpacks?  If not, how are you planning on carrying the R2 unit?  I'm looking for ideas...


I bought the SWGE reusable shopping tote so I’m going to put it in there. I’m not doing any water rides or major thrill rides tomorrow since I’ll have it. I could get a locker but that makes me nervous.


----------



## midnight star

ImDMous said:


> My R style doesn't work very well.  The feet don't touch the ground evenly, it seems to be leaning slightly to one side (not enough to actually see) so when I try to go straight only one wheel drives and it goes in circles.  I need to maybe add a bit of weight in its head to get both legs to make contact evenly.  Haven't gotten around to trying that yet.


Uh oh. Did it screw in unevenly? When I was building mine, I didn’t screw it in correctly and my aunt had to help me fix it. I tried posting a video of mine rolling but the file is too large...


----------



## LizzyS

midnight star said:


> I bought the SWGE reusable shopping tote so I’m going to put it in there. I’m not doing any water rides or major thrill rides tomorrow since I’ll have it. I could get a locker but that makes me nervous.



What do you mean getting a locker makes you nervous?  I've gotten so many Disney lockers and had zero problems with any of them.


----------



## midnight star

LizzyS said:


> What do you mean getting a locker makes you nervous?  I've gotten so many Disney lockers and had zero problems with any of them.


I’m just paranoid lol I’ve used them many times with no issue. I just don’t like leaving my stuff. I’m sure I’ll end up getting one. Holding it will get old fast.


----------



## LizzyS

midnight star said:


> I’m just paranoid lol I’ve used them many times with no issue. I just don’t like leaving my stuff. I’m sure I’ll end up getting one. Holding it will get old fast.



Oh, ok!


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

Sooo...have crowds finally started to pick up at SWGE or is it still empty there?


----------



## crystal1313

figment_jii said:


> Yikes!  I've hit the wall hard enough to have the head bounce off, but not hard enough to split the body open.
> 
> Do you have one of the Droid Depot backpacks?  If not, how are you planning on carrying the R2 unit?  I'm looking for ideas...


I have also seen quite a few videos of peoples B droids (is that the right name?  Look like BB8) falling apart as they are moving them...mainly on the Disney FB groups.  Glad yours is not doing that Figment!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

ImDMous said:


> My R style doesn't work very well.  The feet don't touch the ground evenly, it seems to be leaning slightly to one side (not enough to actually see) so when I try to go straight only one wheel drives and it goes in circles.  I need to maybe add a bit of weight in its head to get both legs to make contact evenly.  Haven't gotten around to trying that yet.


Have you tried adjusting the feet both ways? Ours takes some finagling, but it goes from lopsided to straight if we have it set quite right.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

figment_jii said:


> Do you have one of the Droid Depot backpacks?  If not, how are you planning on carrying the R2 unit?  I'm looking for ideas...


I saw someone carrying theirs in an Ergo baby carrier last time we visited!  Ingenious...

We have a Droid Depot backpack, but were instructed to carry it forward-facing so we could see it interact.  I bet the Ergo is more comfy.


----------



## jewdmeister

smartlabelprint said:


> I hope you report the Cm. That’s weird.





cdatkins said:


> Although ironically it sounds like he was acting just like the bartender in the original Star Wars....



I couldn't get a good gauge if he was trying to be in character or not. It didn't affect the rest of my day, so I just let it be. I like to applaud those who go above and beyond, but I rarely consider reporting the negative cast members. Unless it was really serious, I usually shrug it off and hope that it was just a bad situation/day for them.


----------



## SD33

Is it too soon to talk about this? We have only two things we really care to do when we are visiting SWGE in August: Smuggler's Run and Oga's Cantina. Though it's not my preference, I don't totally mind having a drink pretty early in the morning if it means beating the crowds. My conventional Disney wisdom tells me to log onto the app at 7:00 AM and make a reservation for Oga's for 8:30/8:45 AM. Then hit rope drop, make a bee line for Smugglers and then do the cantina directly afterwards. 

Are there any variables I'm not taking into account or is the SWGE strategy the same as the old Peter Pan/Space Mountain strategy (i.e. get there early and be one of the first in line)?

Thanks guys!


----------



## interstate70s

I've been here for 3 days and if things stay like they are right now, you'd  be better off waiting until later in the day. Right now the line for Smugglers Run is the longest in the morning. To be at the very front you'd have to get to Disneyland gates an hour at least before opening.  After about 11 or so, the line stays pretty steady at anywhere to 45 minutes to an hour. So I dont think youd save time. Download the Disneyland App and watch the wait times. Yesterday after magic morning my kids headed to Star Wars land to see what the waits were like, they said the line for the ride went almost all the way to Hungry Bear, they skipped it and looked around the stores instead. Since you'll have a non cancelible reservation for the Cantina I would probably ride afterward. Of course, all this could change anytime.


----------



## katyringo

Snagged a cantina reservation again for this evening. Just me. Form my own opinions other then my hubby’s. Hoping me feet hold out. On a poop break! We’ve done a lot so far and have 2 more full days. DCA was packed today.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

figment_jii said:


> ...  You might want to check out the water fountain by the rest room entrance...


Yes! I didn't warn DH and innocently asked him to refill my water bottle, hoping my timing was right... lalalalalalala. Bingo! The look on his face was great!


----------



## BadPinkTink

Do NOT do SWGE at rope drop, or any time before 12pm
Everyone heads to SWGE and artificially inflate wait times when there is no need
Go to Fantasyland or any other land in the morning before 12pm, you will have low wait times and get so much done
After 3pm Smugglers Run gets down to around 40 minutes
HOWEVER if you may be quicker with Single Rider, I did the ride multiple times in a row as a single rider, when the post wait time was 55 minutes and 60 minutes

The same with the Cantina
My first reservation was for 3pm, the checkin line was all the way back to the water kiosk and the CM's were very strict about only checking in at your exact reservation time. I then had to wait 20 minutes after checkin and after my reservation time to actually be brought into the Cantina.

My second reservation was for 6pm. Alot less people  in the check in line, about half the amount compared to my first reservation. My time was 6.pm but the CM checked me in about 5.50pm and at 6pm I was brought into the Cantina. 

Both times I was a solo and put into a group of other adults.

The first reservation my group was brought to a standing table. I tried to make conversation with the others in the group but they were not that friendly. Also I didnt have a chance to interact with the server as he was managing multiple tables and it was busy and the other people were just interested in talking to themselves.

The second time my group was brought to the bar. I had a great interaction with the bar tender, was asked for "credentials" that alone made my day, I love getting carded in bars! I got into conversation with an adult mother and daughter also standing at the bar, and we had a great chat about the land. I explained to them about the language and the world of Batuu in general.


----------



## Lauren in NC

We have one of each type of droid, and my kids love them and play with them daily. The BB unit is harder to drive, but my 6yo's gotten the hang of it.  The head does pop off frequently if you're not as skilled and running into things (like me). You can adjust the three legs on the R unit (to stick it back in the box so it sits flat) and it takes me a bit of fiddling to figure out the way they're supposed to be, but I'm mechanically challenged. I have to say, of all the Disney souvenirs we've bought over multiple trips, the droids and the animals we "adopted" in GE top the list of things they still play with once we've gotten home.


----------



## EmJ

BadPinkTink said:


> Do NOT do SWGE at rope drop, or any time before 12pm
> Everyone heads to SWGE and artificially inflate wait times when there is no need
> Go to Fantasyland or any other land in the morning before 12pm, you will have low wait times and get so much done
> After 3pm Smugglers Run gets down to around 40 minutes
> HOWEVER if you may be quicker with Single Rider, I did the ride multiple times in a row as a single rider, when the post wait time was 55 minutes and 60 minutes
> 
> The same with the Cantina
> My first reservation was for 3pm, the checkin line was all the way back to the water kiosk and the CM's were very strict about only checking in at your exact reservation time. I then had to wait 20 minutes after checkin and after my reservation time to actually be brought into the Cantina.
> 
> My second reservation was for 6pm. Alot less people  in the check in line, about half the amount compared to my first reservation. My time was 6.pm but the CM checked me in about 5.50pm and at 6pm I was brought into the Cantina.
> 
> Both times I was a solo and put into a group of other adults.
> 
> The first reservation my group was brought to a standing table. I tried to make conversation with the others in the group but they were not that friendly. Also I didnt have a chance to interact with the server as he was managing multiple tables and it was busy and the other people were just interested in talking to themselves.
> 
> The second time my group was brought to the bar. I had a great interaction with the bar tender, was asked for "credentials" that alone made my day, I love getting carded in bars! I got into conversation with an adult mother and daughter also standing at the bar, and we had a great chat about the land. I explained to them about the language and the world of Batuu in general.


So in your opinion, would the following be a good strategy? I'm trying to balance the things we want to do in SWGE with my son's nap and bedtime, lol. 

1. At 7:00 am, log into the reservation system and get a reservation for Savi's around 10:00ish, and a reservation for Oga's at either 3:30 or 5:00 (or as near as we can get)

2. Tomorrowland at 8:00, aiming to do Star Tours and meeting Darth Vader. Meeting Chewie would be a bonus if we have time.

3. Go to SWGE before Savi's reservation. DH builds a lightsaber while I take The Boy to build a Droid. After building, explore the shops for an hour/hour-and-a-half until lunchtime. Eat lunch.

4. Naptime. Approximately 12:30-2:30. DH can stay behind for shopping or riding MFSR single rider if he wants to. 

5. After naptime, return to SWGE and do Oga's then MFSR if we have a 3:30 Oga's reservation, or MFSR and then Oga's if we have a 5:00 Oga's reservation. 

6. Exit SWGE and eat dinner at Hungry Bear (there is no way I'm going to get my kid to eat inside Star Wars twice; as it is, I think he's eating popcorn for lunch). Return to SWGE if desired for more touring/shopping after dinner.

7. Leave park at 7:30 to get ready for bed.


----------



## midnight star

Are you only allowed to make one cantina reservation a day? Say I want go tomorrow at 12pm, can I make another for 5 pm?


----------



## katyringo

katyringo said:


> Snagged a cantina reservation again for this evening. Just me. Form my own opinions other then my hubby’s. Hoping me feet hold out. On a poop break! We’ve done a lot so far and have 2 more full days. DCA was packed today.



So first off this was suppose to say POOL break. Lmao. 

Second. I really liked the cantina, but DJ Rex didn’t move the entire time. The bartender said “he moves on his time” I think he was broken. 

But I really likes Star Wars land. I was impressed.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

katyringo said:


> So first off this was suppose to say POOL break. Lmao.
> 
> Second. I really liked the cantina, but DJ Rex didn’t move the entire time. The bartender said “he moves on his time” I think he was broken.
> 
> But I really likes Star Wars land. I was impressed.


First, you have little ones -- I thought a poop break made total sense. lol -- BTDT, especially at DLR!
Second, sorry about R3X being dormant, but now you have an excuse to go back, right? 
Third, I'm really glad you liked GE.


----------



## katyringo

Here are some pictures. I bailed on single rider for smugglers run after it hadn’t moved in about 20 minutes ... toward where we entered. Probably the time of day- more single riders. My feet can’t do it lol! I’m okay with waiting until another trip and maybe some fastpasses. 

Sorry if they are sideways idk why? They aren’t on my phone like that. 

Overall the land is beautiful (is that the right word?)

The cantina has a very specific vibe. I liked it, but my husband didn’t. I wanted to see DJ Rex and was bummed that for my entire time he wasn’t working. 

I would have liked to catch the ride, but I’m not one to wait longer wait times and I can wait until another trip... I think the secrets out on single rider. 

Also plan to wait 15-30 minutes past your reservation period at the cantina. You check in at your time to then be placed in a line to get it. Your given a card that you hand off when it’s your turn. Your then lead to your spot at the bar or table or if your lucky a booth. I had standing bar. Service was quick inside. I ordered the drink that came in the porg cup and after I was done they took it and handed me a new one in a box. Nice touch. 

I tried the ronto wrap. It was good!


----------



## dina444444

katyringo said:


> Here are some pictures. I bailed on single rider for smugglers run after it hadn’t moved in about 20 minutes ... toward where we entered. Probably the time of day- more single riders. My feet can’t do it lol! I’m okay with waiting until another trip and maybe some fastpasses.
> 
> Sorry if they are sideways idk why? They aren’t on my phone like that.
> 
> Overall the land is beautiful (is that the right word?)
> 
> The cantina has a very specific vibe. I liked it, but my husband didn’t. I wanted to see DJ Rex and was bummed that for my entire time he wasn’t working.
> 
> I would have liked to catch the ride, but I’m not one to wait longer wait times and I can wait until another trip... I think the secrets out on single rider.
> 
> Also plan to wait 15-30 minutes past your reservation period at the cantina. You check in at your time to then be placed in a line to get it. Your given a card that you hand off when it’s your turn. Your then lead to your spot at the bar or table or if your lucky a booth. I had standing bar. Service was quick inside. I ordered the drink that came in the porg cup and after I was done they took it and handed me a new one in a box. Nice touch.
> 
> I tried the ronto wrap. It was good!


I won’t wait in the single rider line if it’s backed up in the hallway. My limit is the bottom of the stairs.


----------



## midnight star

Got cantina reservations for 12:15! Logged in at 7. Very stress free.


----------



## Dracoa Dragoon

Anyone having issues getting a Savi's reservation?


----------



## SD33

If we get to the park an hour early, do you think it's possible to be at the front of the pack for SWGE? Cause we don't mind showing up early. Though I guess that's basically the same amount of wait time as later in the day if we hold off on seeing SWGE till the afternoon. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## tlcdoula

SD33 said:


> If we get to the park an hour early, do you think it's possible to be at the front of the pack for SWGE? Cause we don't mind showing up early. Though I guess that's basically the same amount of wait time as later in the day if we hold off on seeing SWGE till the afternoon. Decisions, decisions.



It is a toss up, but I think I am leaning towards doing other rides for rope drop and then heading to SWGE later on in the day.  My daughter wants to do Oga's as well so maybe I will do a reservation for later in the day.  So many choices


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

katyringo said:


> Snagged a cantina reservation again for this evening. Just me. We’ve done a lot so far and have 2 more full days. DCA was packed today.



It was indeed! We noticed a big difference yesterday from Tuesday. We've been here the past two days, and the parks definitely seemed busier yesterday, but there are still strangely low wait times on some Disneyland rides. California Adventure seemed to have long waits all day. It didn't help that three of the big DCA rides were down multiple times yesterday (Incredicoaster, Gardians and Grizzly). 

It's weird because as people have mentioned, Disneyland feels very busy but some of the wait times are pretty short (we literally walked on to Snow White in the middle of the day on Tuesday). Smuggler's Run was down on Tuesday night, which was a bummer. We waited about 45 minutes at 8:30 ish and gave up. Every time I checked the wait time for Smuggler's Run yesterday it was over 60 minutes. I haven't seen that before, so I think it definitely is picking up. Even at 10:30 pm before checking into Oga's last night it was 50 minutes. 

We had an Oga's reservation on Tuesday at 7:30 pm and again last night at 10:50 pm. Both nights the CMs were very strict about check in times. You couldn't check in until it was your time (even a few minutes before they sent us away). The problem is that they don't recognize a line so those of us patiently waiting in a pseudo line over to the side were screwed when a huge group walked up a few seconds before out time, and they checked them in. It was frustrating, but ultimately it didn't make much of a difference. The line looked very long  both nights but it moved very quickly. We didn't wait longer than 20 minutes either night. We closed it down last night, which was really fun. Still only two drinks though  

We leave this evening, so we'll see how the crowds hold up on the holiday.


----------



## midnight star

Here now. DCA was very quiet this morning. Disneyland also looks like it will be busy but wait times aren’t bad for almost 2 hours after opening.

Sitting in galaxy edge. Bought the popcorn. It is sooo gross, omg!   Not sure how I’m going to finish this..
UPDATE: I could not finish the popcorn. Just too gross. Also whatever flavoring is in it set off a migraine...thankfully I brought my medicine with me, so I was ok.  I gave it to a couple instead of tossing it lol. No more of that for me!


----------



## carlosalonsor

ExcitedMama said:


> How’s the quality of the droids? There was a post somewhere about them not working well. They sound fun, especially the personality chips. How exactly do they interact in land?



I had to return my R unit because one of the wheels stop spinning right after I took it out of the box, so instead of going forward or backwards it only kept turning.


----------



## midnight star

So carrying my droid around in this bag is a little nerve wracking lol. I feel like it’s getting tossled.  Nothing is broken though. I’ll be happy when they restock the backpacks. I think I’ll get a locker after eating.


----------



## TikiTroll

Glad to hear they have restocked the droid backpacks!  I'll be interested to see what the stock of everything is like come August . . .


----------



## midnight star

They let me check in for the Cantina 15 minutes early. I think it depends on the CM. After I was checked in a different CM told another group to come back 10 minutes before.  The  line is long so I’m sure by the time I get up there it will be 12:15.


----------



## midnight star

Mini review of the day: wandered around galaxy edge more today. Took some pics with my droid. I noticed while I was in Docking bay 7, and the automatic door would open, it would make noise. It moves the most around droid depot, and the marketplace. I was going to buy some accessories for my droid,  but I might be back Saturday and will be buying other stuff so I will wait. I saw Rey, Kylo REN, Storm Troopers, and Chewbacca.  I did single rider for Smuggler’s run and only waited 13 minutes while the standby was 90 minutes. Cantina was fun! Had a better experience than when I went the first time. Wasn’t as crammed. Tried the popcorn. Didn’t  like it at all. Mentioned this further up, but whatever is in there gave me a migraine...took my medicine and then I was fine. But then I was a little groggy and tired so now I am home lol. Fun day! 

Have some pictures below. Still don’t get why they come out sideways  maybe it’s because I’m on my phone.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

So glad you are having a fun day! And totally agree about the popcorn -- over a week later and I still can't identify the flavor other than "sort of sweet with a strong chemical aftertaste" -- was that supposed to be intergalactic? It was triggering my allergies, so now we've started bringing in our own popcorn from the cart in NOS. Stick with the classics! Maybe we'll see you in the park later, if you'll be there tonight!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

midnight star said:


> Here now. DCA was very quiet this morning. Disneyland also looks like it will be busy but wait times aren’t bad for almost 2 hours after opening.
> 
> Sitting in galaxy edge. Bought the popcorn. It is sooo gross, omg!   Not sure how I’m going to finish this..
> UPDATE: I could not finish the popcorn. Just too gross. Also whatever flavoring is in it set off a migraine...thankfully I brought my medicine with me, so I was ok.  I gave it to a couple instead of tossing it lol. No more of that for me!


I didn’t try the popcorn because it sounds gross. I have yet to know anyone who actually liked it.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

I am so excited to experience SWGE! We are on the train right now and have Flex Pass reservations for tomorrow and Saturday. We’d planned to avoid the park this summer but the low crowds have drawn us in!


----------



## GingerPilot

My husband and I had the rare opportunity to fly together this week. We got to Orange Counth and expected the passengers to have their typical two hour meeting and off to the Nextel place. Nope, overnight. So we decided to buy one day tickets with max pass after I looked at the app and saw low wait times for the afternoon. Smugglers run was only 50 minutes! Everything else under a half hour. Got there around 3 and spent a couple hours at swge then got Space fast passes, did that and a few other things and hopped to dca. All I can say was swge was incredible and exceeded my expectations. I was not expecting to go for another six months or more so my research has been basically nothing except one or two YouTube videos. I think not really knowing what to expect enhanced the experienced. And generally not even knowing I’d be in Disney until we were there. 


Bottom line: if you have the opportunity to experience it even if it’s a really expensive 4 hours just do it. you won’t regret it.


----------



## Version 6

On the subject of Galaxy's Edge being "set" between episodes VIII and IX - I'm totally on board with that, but it's just weird to me that they have Kylo in his mask?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Had a fun evening on Batuu. Saw Rey and Chewbacca leading a parade of future rebels trying to hide from the First Order. Chewbacca kept getting interrupted by kids running up to give him hugs.  Line for MFSR was posted at 40 minutes, but actual wait time was more like 30 or a bit less. Long line outside the Cantina and many people loudly complaining that they didn't know how to get reservations. So nice to be able to just wander in, roam around, and enjoy GE like any other land in DL. Also nice to feel like we're really getting our bearings on Batuu.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/putting-the-galaxys-edge-crowds-in-perspective/


----------



## figment_jii

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I didn’t try the popcorn because it sounds gross. I have yet to know anyone who actually liked it.


I didn't hate it, but I still like regular popcorn better.  It kind of reminded me of Tutti Fruitti (or whatever the fruity flavor was called).  I couldn't really tell the difference between the different colors; they all kind of tasted the same to me.  For the price, I'd rather just get the normal popcorn or the caramel corn.


----------



## LizzyS

Version 6 said:


> On the subject of Galaxy's Edge being "set" between episodes VIII and IX - I'm totally on board with that, but it's just weird to me that they have Kylo in his mask?



Well, the mask is back for TROS in some capacity or another.  It's a pretty iconic look for the character, too, though he was mask-less for TLJ.


----------



## katyringo

Well the crowds have arrived today.


----------



## midnight star

Another cantina question. How big does the group need to be in order to sit at a table? I’m going with a group of 5 tomorrow and we are wondering they will seat us, or if we will be at one of those tables in the middle.


----------



## midnight star

theluckyrabbit said:


> So glad you are having a fun day! And totally agree about the popcorn -- over a week later and I still can't identify the flavor other than "sort of sweet with a strong chemical aftertaste" -- was that supposed to be intergalactic? It was triggering my allergies, so now we've started bringing in our own popcorn from the cart in NOS. Stick with the classics! Maybe we'll see you in the park later, if you'll be there tonight!





SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I didn’t try the popcorn because it sounds gross. I have yet to know anyone who actually liked it.


The popcorn was so bad. Like I’m not sure who even designed it lol the chemical after taste is not pleasant!


----------



## avalon451

katyringo said:


> Well the crowds have arrived today.


I was looking at the wait times early this afternoon and thinking, “Whoa, honeymoon’s over!”


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Apparently the people waiting until “after the 4th” to go meant that SUPER literally.


----------



## pharmama

midnight star said:


> Another cantina question. How big does the group need to be in order to sit at a table? I’m going with a group of 5 tomorrow and we are wondering they will seat us, or if we will be at one of those tables in the middle.



We were a party of six and were given a standing table.


----------



## scrappinsandie

Hi my apologies if this has been asked and I've missed the answer. Is there a trick to getting a reservation to Oga's. I sat up til midnight last night which is 7am. From midnight till 12.10 the date was blacked out on the web. On the app I couldn't even get Oga's to come up. No one in my group will cry if we miss out but I would like to try and get a reservation. We are there from the 29 July.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

scrappinsandie said:


> Hi my apologies if this has been asked and I've missed the answer. Is there a trick to getting a reservation to Oga's. I sat up til midnight last night which is 7am. From midnight till 12.10 the date was blacked out on the web. On the app I couldn't even get Oga's to come up. No one in my group will cry if we miss out but I would like to try and get a reservation. We are there from the 29 July.


Reservations open at 7am Pacific time each morning.  While it’s good to be on at 7 to get the time you want, so far it hasn’t been highly competitive, so you don’t need to be on in advance or frantically click or anything.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> The popcorn was so bad. Like I’m not sure who even designed it lol the chemical after taste is not pleasant!


My theory is that the popcorn was designed to repel ducks and rodents. We have yet to see a single duck or cat on Batuu! However, Disney popcorn designers have exceeded their goal: the popcorn repels guests, too. Time to go back to the drawing board!


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Apparently the people waiting until “after the 4th” to go meant that SUPER literally.


Lol last year I went on the 4th and 5th...the 5th was def busier than the 4th. Adds to my theory that while holidays are for sure busy, people avoid them and go either the day before or after.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

smartlabelprint said:


> ... What did you like/dislike about the drinks? I never know what to order...


With all my allergies, it was a bit nerve wracking in the Cantina. But the ingredients in the Cliff Dweller looked pretty safe, and it did work out well. The drink was sweet and fruity -- in a refreshing way on a warm day -- and DH liked it, too. DH had the Blurrgfire and thought it was basically tasty, but too spicy (he's sensitive to spicy). All the drinks appear to come from taps (pre-made/mixed), so they can't be customized (which makes avoiding allergies a challenging game!). Now I bring in a bottle of water and a Sprite for DH to dilute/mix with whatever else we order.


----------



## avalon451

scrappinsandie said:


> Hi my apologies if this has been asked and I've missed the answer. Is there a trick to getting a reservation to Oga's. I sat up til midnight last night which is 7am. From midnight till 12.10 the date was blacked out on the web. On the app I couldn't even get Oga's to come up. No one in my group will cry if we miss out but I would like to try and get a reservation. We are there from the 29 July.


I was checking out the reservations this morning around 9 a.m. and there was still plenty of availability all day, past the first couple of hours. So it doesn't look like they're running out of reservations very quickly when it opens at 7 a.m. Pacific time.


----------



## TikiTroll

scrappinsandie said:


> Hi my apologies if this has been asked and I've missed the answer. Is there a trick to getting a reservation to Oga's. I sat up til midnight last night which is 7am. From midnight till 12.10 the date was blacked out on the web. On the app I couldn't even get Oga's to come up. No one in my group will cry if we miss out but I would like to try and get a reservation. We are there from the 29 July.



You can only make reservations on the day of. You’ll have to wait until the day you are wanting to visit the cantina and then get into the app at 7:00 am to sign up. It hasn’t been too hard to get from what I understand.


----------



## katejc

avalon451 said:


> I was checking out the reservations this morning around 9 a.m. and there was still plenty of availability all day, past the first couple of hours. So it doesn't look like they're running out of reservations very quickly when it opens at 7 a.m. Pacific time.


I noticed the same thing when checking for availability. I even checked it in the late morning the other day and saw plenty of times throughout the afternoon and evening. Glad to see that settling down since we are hoping to visit Oga’s when we arrive later this month.


----------



## twodogs

katejc said:


> I noticed the same thing when checking for availability. I even checked it in the late morning the other day and saw plenty of times throughout the afternoon and evening. Glad to see that settling down since we are hoping to visit Oga’s when we arrive later this month.


I have done some test bookings for Oga’s and it looks like there are early times blanked out and later times that you can click on.  But often when you click on the “available” time, it is not actually available. So don’t be deceived by times showing up as available to click on; once you click on it, it has been saying “not available” for me after about 8am PST each day.


----------



## twodogs

pharmama said:


> We were a party of six and were given a standing table.


It seemed to me (during our two visits to Oga’s during the reservation period) that the booths with seats were given preferentially to folks with someone in a scooter etc (and rightfully so in my opinion since they could not do a standing table and there is not room for the scooter in the cantina).  I really dislike the standing table concept at a place like DLR where I am already walking 25,000 steps per day.  I understand that it saves space, and it also makes people stay for a shorter length of time (because it is uncomfortable to stand in one spot too long) to help with turning in it over to new guests,  but I think it degrades the experience.  And it is especially tough for those with young kids (ours are almost 12 and 14, so they were fine standing).  I also thought the lack of a restroom in a cantina was very poorly thought out.  I had to get a “bathroom pass” to leave the cantina, walk all the way to the closest bathroom which is past the blue/green milk stand, and then come back.  People are drinking... they need a bathroom in there!!!


----------



## soniam

twodogs said:


> I have done some test bookings for Oga’s and it looks like there are early times blanked out and later times that you can click on.  But often when you click on the “available” time, it is not actually available. So don’t be deceived by times showing up as available to click on; once you click on it, it has been saying “not available” for me after about 8am PST each day.



That's what I am seeing right now. I also noticed that I can't access the Oga's reservation page from the web on my Mac using either Chrome or Safari. I get Stitch. However, if I use the Disneyland app on my phone, which opens a webpage, it seems to at least get me to the page that lists the unavailable "available" times. Interesting. Trying to map out my strategy for my arrival day. I land at 7:11am PST. Maybe I can use wifi on the plane. I don't really care what time I get as long as it's late enough in the day for me to make it to DLR from the airport and hotel. I am sure everything will be completely different by end of August though.


----------



## soniam

Anyone done a VIP tour into SWGE at DLR since the reservation period ended? I called to ask about what I would get with my currently reserved tour, but they weren't as clear as I would like. Plus, that was a day or two before they announced the current system. I think the CMs thought they would be doing virtual queue for Smuggler's Run too, in addition to getting into the land. Still not sure if it's worth it or not just for SWGE.


----------



## EmJ

katejc said:


> I noticed the same thing when checking for availability. I even checked it in the late morning the other day and saw plenty of times throughout the afternoon and evening. Glad to see that settling down since we are hoping to visit Oga’s when we arrive later this month.


Where do you find the link to Ogas and Savis reservations in the app? I must be a tech idiot; I can’t find it anywhere!


----------



## TikiTroll

EmJ said:


> Where do you find the link to Ogas and Savis reservations in the app? I must be a tech idiot; I can’t find it anywhere!


If you click on the shop in the app, there should be a button that says make reservations.

Edit: here’s a pic


----------



## soniam

EmJ said:


> Where do you find the link to Ogas and Savis reservations in the app? I must be a tech idiot; I can’t find it anywhere!



I also found it by using the magnifying glass in the app and searching for Oga's. I had to google how to find it in the app, so don't feel bad. It will then load a webpage in a browser, at least for Oga's.


----------



## midnight star

The guys in my group were able to get Savi reservations for 5:45pm around noon. So those seem to not go as fast as cantina reservations


----------



## TikiTroll

One thing I noticed about booking reservations for either Savi’s or Oga’s is that if you scroll all the way to the end of the reservation times it’s has options for Morning, Afternoon and Evening so that you can select the general time you want to go and it will give you all the times available in that window. This may be old news, but I just noticed it today.


----------



## katejc

EmJ said:


> Where do you find the link to Ogas and Savis reservations in the app? I must be a tech idiot; I can’t find it anywhere!


I could find Oga's in the dining reservations area too. I also found both by going into the "Galaxy's Edge" section on the app. It did all seem to be kind of buried though, but I just kept clicking through til I found what I was looking for!


----------



## katejc

twodogs said:


> I have done some test bookings for Oga’s and it looks like there are early times blanked out and later times that you can click on.  But often when you click on the “available” time, it is not actually available. So don’t be deceived by times showing up as available to click on; once you click on it, it has been saying “not available” for me after about 8am PST each day.


Ahh...Good to know! Thanks! We'll just go for it right at 7 am to make sure.


----------



## katejc

katejc said:


> I could find Oga's in the dining reservations area too. I also found both by going into the "Galaxy's Edge" section on the app. It did all seem to be kind of buried though, but I just kept clicking through til I found what I was looking for!


If you scroll down to "tips and important information", you can also find the links to Oga's and Savi's.


----------



## EmJ

soniam said:


> I also found it by using the magnifying glass in the app and searching for Oga's. I had to google how to find it in the app, so don't feel bad. It will then load a webpage in a browser, at least for Oga's.


This is literally the only way I can find it. If I click the shopping button, it takes me to shopdisney.com. If I click the Star Wars Galaxy Edge button, I get the opportunity to not join a boarding group not being used, the wait time for Smuggler's Run, and Play Disney Parks. I'll go through the magnifying glass route and get what we need, but WHY would they not include links to the reservations on the SWGE page? That seems like app design 101.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

You can find it in the app if you go to the map and switch the top tab to either ‘dining’ or ‘shopping’ - then find either Oga’s or Savi’s on the map and click on it to bring up these screens which will take you right to it.


----------



## EmJ

TikiTikiFan said:


> You can find it in the app if you go to the map and switch the top tab to either ‘dining’ or ‘shopping’ - then find either Oga’s or Savi’s on the map and click on it to bring up these screens which will take you right to it.
> 
> View attachment 414983
> View attachment 414984


AHA! Thank you!


----------



## midnight star

Watched friends do their lightsabers. While I wouldn't pay for one, it was very cool. Love the part where they all light up. And they are pretty heavy and the pieces are actual medal. I did see some younger kids do them, so even though it seems like it could be for someone older, if the kid can pay attention and build it, they should be fine.


----------



## soniam

EmJ said:


> This is literally the only way I can find it. If I click the shopping button, it takes me to shopdisney.com. If I click the Star Wars Galaxy Edge button, I get the opportunity to not join a boarding group not being used, the wait time for Smuggler's Run, and Play Disney Parks. I'll go through the magnifying glass route and get what we need, but WHY would they not include links to the reservations on the SWGE page? That seems like app design 101.



I think it's because it was kind of a last minute add on to the app. I suspect that's why the app also launches a webpage. DLR and WDW's app, and MDE, are horribly complicated beasts that probably make it difficult for developers to do things quickly, even if they seem simple.


----------



## midnight star

I wanted to give a little insight on how to manage SWGE experiences on a higher crowd day. Yesterday I went with some friends. There were 5 of us total. 3 of us have annual passes, and 2 used the $99 promotion tickets. So far this summer crowds have been manageable. They've picked up this week. Yesterday though, it was sooo crowded! Like ridiculously crowded! We didn't get there until 10 am (maybe that was our problem lol), but people were pouring into the park. Ride times were already at an hour long.

Observations:
- Even though it was very crowded, we still got a lot of rides done with maxpass. We did 11 total.
- It was a little stressful trying to balance fastpass and standby times with Cantina and Light Saber Reservations. If you are visiting for multiple days, I would spread out what you want to do, so you aren't time crunched. Since we had non-passholders with us, we only had a day. If you do have a day, you will have to choose what you really want to do. You may have to miss out on some favorite rides. We weren't able to do Indy, Soarin' and Matterhorn. These were rides we  thought we would be able to do prior to arriving.
- Our Cantina reservation was at 12:05. They got behind schedule and therefore the whole process to check in, wait to get in, and drink was over an hour long. So be mindful of that if you are wanting to do the cantina. The cast member working the line wasn't nice at all. Not sure if that is how they are supposed to be, but I was shocked at him being rude. This was my 3rd time going, but everyone else's first, so it wasn't the best experience. EDIT TO ADD: There is a 2 drink limit per person. If you are in a group, you can each buy 2 drinks and share so you can taste different items. 
- The guys wanted to do lightsabers, and booked 5:25 reservations while we were waiting in line at the Cantina. This added more stress because we had to strategically decide what to do, so we wouldn't be late, and risk getting charged $400. Thankfully we made it.
- We had to suck it up, and wait in some longer than desired lines. We waited 75 minutes for Space, 75 for Smugglers Run, 45 for Incredicoaster. We had RSR fastpasses at 3:05, but of course earlier in the day it broke down, and when it was back up, everyone came back to use their replacement fastpasses. The line to scan in was all the way past Luigi's. My advice to this would be to be careful picking ride times. As well all know, we've had a couple earthquakes the last few days, so we were nervous another earthquake or aftershock would hit and we would get stuck on a ride. But like I mentioned earlier we made it on time. That was a big sigh of relief lol.
-ANOTHER EDIT TO ADD: I've seen people wonder about kids doing the Savi's lightsabers. I asked a while back myself for a coworker. I would say, if you feel comfortable with your kids having one (and you're comfortable paying), then it should be fine. We saw several children with them. The experience itself is pretty cool, and the only thing you are really assembling is the hilt, and they guide you through that. So as long as your kid can follow instructions, it should be fine. There was a boy next to us who looked about 9 and he built one (and his was pretty cool too lol). 

Hope this helps some for those wanting to juggle SWGE plus other park experiences when it's crowded.


----------



## soniam

midnight star said:


> I wanted to give a little insight on how to manage SWGE experiences on a higher crowd day. Yesterday I went with some friends. There were 5 of us total. 3 of us have annual passes, and 2 used the $99 promotion tickets. So far this summer crowds have been manageable. They've picked up this week. Yesterday though, it was sooo crowded! Like ridiculously crowded! We didn't get there until 10 am (maybe that was our problem lol), but people were pouring into the park. Ride times were already at an hour long.
> 
> Observations:
> - Even though it was very crowded, we still got a lot of rides done with maxpass. We did 11 total.
> - It was a little stressful trying to balance fastpass and standby times with Cantina and Light Saber Reservations. If you are visiting for multiple days, I would spread out what you want to do, so you aren't time crunched. Since we had non-passholders with us, we only had a day. If you do have a day, you will have to choose what you really want to do. You may have to miss out on some favorite rides. We weren't able to do Indy, Soarin' and Matterhorn. These were rides we  thought we would be able to do prior to arriving.
> - Our Cantina reservation was at 12:05. They got behind schedule and therefore the whole process to check in, wait to get in, and drink was over an hour long. So be mindful of that if you are wanting to do the cantina. The cast member working the line wasn't nice at all. Not sure if that is how they are supposed to be, but I was shocked at him being rude. This was my 3rd time going, but everyone else's first, so it wasn't the best experience.
> - The guys wanted to do lightsabers, and booked 5:25 reservations while we were waiting in line at the Cantina. This added more stress because we had to strategically decide what to do, so we wouldn't be late, and risk getting charged $400. Thankfully we made it.
> - We had to suck it up, and wait in some longer than desired lines. We waited 75 minutes for Space, 75 for Smugglers Run, 45 for Incredicoaster. We had RSR fastpasses at 3:05, but of course earlier in the day it broke down, and when it was back up, everyone came back to use their replacement fastpasses. The line to scan in was all the way past Luigi's. My advice to this would be to be careful picking ride times. As well all know, we've had a couple earthquakes the last few days, so we were nervous another earthquake or aftershock would hit and we would get stuck on a ride. But like I mentioned earlier we made it on time. That was a big sigh of relief lol.
> 
> Hope this helps some for those wanting to juggle SWGE plus other park experiences when it's crowded.



It will be interesting to see if the crowds hold after the holiday week or if they decline back to where they were, or maybe somewhere between. Thanks for the info.


----------



## katyringo

midnight star said:


> I wanted to give a little insight on how to manage SWGE experiences on a higher crowd day. Yesterday I went with some friends. There were 5 of us total. 3 of us have annual passes, and 2 used the $99 promotion tickets. So far this summer crowds have been manageable. They've picked up this week. Yesterday though, it was sooo crowded! Like ridiculously crowded! We didn't get there until 10 am (maybe that was our problem lol), but people were pouring into the park. Ride times were already at an hour long.
> 
> Observations:
> - Even though it was very crowded, we still got a lot of rides done with maxpass. We did 11 total.
> - It was a little stressful trying to balance fastpass and standby times with Cantina and Light Saber Reservations. If you are visiting for multiple days, I would spread out what you want to do, so you aren't time crunched. Since we had non-passholders with us, we only had a day. If you do have a day, you will have to choose what you really want to do. You may have to miss out on some favorite rides. We weren't able to do Indy, Soarin' and Matterhorn. These were rides we  thought we would be able to do prior to arriving.
> - Our Cantina reservation was at 12:05. They got behind schedule and therefore the whole process to check in, wait to get in, and drink was over an hour long. So be mindful of that if you are wanting to do the cantina. The cast member working the line wasn't nice at all. Not sure if that is how they are supposed to be, but I was shocked at him being rude. This was my 3rd time going, but everyone else's first, so it wasn't the best experience.
> - The guys wanted to do lightsabers, and booked 5:25 reservations while we were waiting in line at the Cantina. This added more stress because we had to strategically decide what to do, so we wouldn't be late, and risk getting charged $400. Thankfully we made it.
> - We had to suck it up, and wait in some longer than desired lines. We waited 75 minutes for Space, 75 for Smugglers Run, 45 for Incredicoaster. We had RSR fastpasses at 3:05, but of course earlier in the day it broke down, and when it was back up, everyone came back to use their replacement fastpasses. The line to scan in was all the way past Luigi's. My advice to this would be to be careful picking ride times. As well all know, we've had a couple earthquakes the last few days, so we were nervous another earthquake or aftershock would hit and we would get stuck on a ride. But like I mentioned earlier we made it on time. That was a big sigh of relief lol.
> 
> Hope this helps some for those wanting to juggle SWGE plus other park experiences when it's crowded.



You are not the first to complain of rude staff with the cantina check in. My husband also felt they were rude. When I checked in they were very direct. I wouldn’t say rude, but not friendly either? Idk. 

I agree with you that we struggles to juggle Star Wars into our plans which is probably why we didn’t make it on the ride.


----------



## midnight star

katyringo said:


> You are not the first to complain of rude staff with the cantina check in. My husband also felt they were rude. When I checked in they were very direct. I wouldn’t say rude, but not friendly either? Idk.
> 
> I agree with you that we struggles to juggle Star Wars into our plans which is probably why we didn’t make it on the ride.


Yeah I'm not sure if it was just that particular CM, but the ones working the door were nice, and they were the ones that apologized for running behind. The line was pretty backed up. And inside the bartenders were fine, so yeah it was weird. I was just shocked since up until that moment I only had good interactions with the staff in SWGE. I'll be back in 2 weeks with another friend, hopefully it will be better.


----------



## BGinCali

midnight star said:


> Yeah I'm not sure if it was just that particular CM, but the ones working the door were nice, and they were the ones that apologized for running behind. The line was pretty backed up. And inside the bartenders were fine, so yeah it was weird. I was just shocked since up until that moment I only had good interactions with the staff in SWGE. I'll be back in 2 weeks with another friend, hopefully it will be better.



How has your interaction been on the ride? During the reservation period, there was so much excitement and energy-“bright suns” from all the CM’s. I’ve been the past 2 weekends post reservations and even when I initiate “bright suns” the CM’s for the most part don’t acknowledge it/me. I’m not a Star Wars fan, but really appreciated the immersion on Batuu and the genuine interaction with the CM’s - just would hate to lose that aspect.


----------



## midnight star

BGinCali said:


> How has your interaction been on the ride? During the reservation period, there was so much excitement and energy-“bright suns” from all the CM’s. I’ve been the past 2 weekends post reservations and even when I initiate “bright suns” the CM’s for the most part don’t acknowledge it/me. I’m not a Star Wars fan, but really appreciated the immersion on Batuu and the genuine interaction with the CM’s - just would hate to lose that aspect.


They've been fine. We had a funny one yesterday when we were in the holding area with the chess table. I've seen reports on here that many guests that don't understand the "language" of Batuu get frustrated with the CM's. So they could be having a hard time balancing staying in character while explaining to guests what they mean. I hope they keep staying in character. That's the best part. One of my friends who was in SWGE for the first time yesterday said "I know nothing about Star Wars but this place is awesome. It's like you're not even at Disneyland.


----------



## Sue M

midnight star said:


> I wanted to give a little insight on how to manage SWGE experiences on a higher crowd day. Yesterday I went with some friends. There were 5 of us total. 3 of us have annual passes, and 2 used the $99 promotion tickets. So far this summer crowds have been manageable. They've picked up this week. Yesterday though, it was sooo crowded! Like ridiculously crowded! We didn't get there until 10 am (maybe that was our problem lol), but people were pouring into the park. Ride times were already at an hour long.
> 
> Observations:
> - Even though it was very crowded, we still got a lot of rides done with maxpass. We did 11 total.
> - It was a little stressful trying to balance fastpass and standby times with Cantina and Light Saber Reservations. If you are visiting for multiple days, I would spread out what you want to do, so you aren't time crunched. Since we had non-passholders with us, we only had a day. If you do have a day, you will have to choose what you really want to do. You may have to miss out on some favorite rides. We weren't able to do Indy, Soarin' and Matterhorn. These were rides we  thought we would be able to do prior to arriving.
> - Our Cantina reservation was at 12:05. They got behind schedule and therefore the whole process to check in, wait to get in, and drink was over an hour long. So be mindful of that if you are wanting to do the cantina. The cast member working the line wasn't nice at all. Not sure if that is how they are supposed to be, but I was shocked at him being rude. This was my 3rd time going, but everyone else's first, so it wasn't the best experience.
> - The guys wanted to do lightsabers, and booked 5:25 reservations while we were waiting in line at the Cantina. This added more stress because we had to strategically decide what to do, so we wouldn't be late, and risk getting charged $400. Thankfully we made it.
> - We had to suck it up, and wait in some longer than desired lines. We waited 75 minutes for Space, 75 for Smugglers Run, 45 for Incredicoaster. We had RSR fastpasses at 3:05, but of course earlier in the day it broke down, and when it was back up, everyone came back to use their replacement fastpasses. The line to scan in was all the way past Luigi's. My advice to this would be to be careful picking ride times. As well all know, we've had a couple earthquakes the last few days, so we were nervous another earthquake or aftershock would hit and we would get stuck on a ride. But like I mentioned earlier we made it on time. That was a big sigh of relief lol.
> 
> Hope this helps some for those wanting to juggle SWGE plus other park experiences when it's crowded.


Thanks for sharing your experience.  We’ll be there in August, maybe they’ll have a virtual queue for Smugglers Run by then and the kinks will be somewhat worked out.


----------



## Elias1901

For the Catina and Savi’s reservations on days where the park shifts to opening later at 9 AM, etc...

Does the reservation opening time move to 8 AM? Or does despite the time, the reservation opening remain at 7 AM??

Thanks!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I wonder when they’ll add FP to Smugglers Run. 

We go early august and I’m groaning at the idea of waiting an hour for it. I guess I’m spoiled by MaxPass!


----------



## Elias1901

TikiTikiFan said:


> I wonder when they’ll add FP to Smugglers Run.
> 
> We go early august and I’m groaning at the idea of waiting an hour for it. I guess I’m spoiled by MaxPass!



Did they ever confirm if it would have FP added? Or was it planned to just remain a standby queue??


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Elias1901 said:


> Did they ever confirm if it would have FP added? Or was it planned to just remain a standby queue??



From what I understand by reading things here that there is a FP line for it but it’s not being used yet.


----------



## dina444444

TikiTikiFan said:


> From what I understand by reading things here that there is a FP line for it but it’s not being used yet.


Correct, the physical FP queue is there. It's currently only being used for DAS return times, Rider Switch, and VIP tour groups.


----------



## Elias1901

Elias1901 said:


> For the Catina and Savi’s reservations on days where the park shifts to opening later at 9 AM, etc...
> 
> Does the reservation opening time move to 8 AM? Or does despite the time, the reservation opening remain at 7 AM??
> 
> Thanks!



Does anybody know the answer to this one?


----------



## gerilyne

Elias1901 said:


> Does anybody know the answer to this one?


I haven't seen anything where they are changing the reservation time from 7am when the park opens later.  I would assume it will stay the same no matter what time the park opens (for example August 11th the park doesn't open until 10am but reservations would still be available to make starting at 7am)


----------



## midnight star

Elias1901 said:


> Does anybody know the answer to this one?


No but I think unless stated otherwise, 7am would be the time when reservations open for cantina and lightsabers no matter the park opening time.


----------



## Elias1901

gerilyne said:


> I haven't seen anything where they are changing the reservation time from 7am when the park opens later.  I would assume it will stay the same no matter what time the park opens (for example August 11th the park doesn't open until 10am but reservations would still be available to make starting at 7am)



That makes enough sense! Thank you.



midnight star said:


> No but I think unless stated otherwise, 7am would be the time when reservations open for cantina and lightsabers no matter the park opening time.



Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## gottalovepluto

twodogs said:


> It seemed to me (during our two visits to Oga’s during the reservation period) that the booths with seats were given preferentially to folks with someone in a scooter etc (and rightfully so in my opinion since they could not do a standing table and there is not room for the scooter in the cantina).  I really dislike the standing table concept at a place like DLR where I am already walking 25,000 steps per day.  I understand that it saves space, and it also makes people stay for a shorter length of time (because it is uncomfortable to stand in one spot too long) to help with turning in it over to new guests,  but I think it degrades the experience.  And it is especially tough for those with young kids (ours are almost 12 and 14, so they were fine standing).  I also thought the lack of a restroom in a cantina was very poorly thought out.  I had to get a “bathroom pass” to leave the cantina, walk all the way to the closest bathroom which is past the blue/green milk stand, and then come back.  People are drinking... they need a bathroom in there!!!


Wait- the Cantina is not ECV/wheelchair accessible?


----------



## AndrewC

Ya, I was really disappointed they didn’t add a heavily themed table service location. I feel like that would have been hugely awesome and probably even stolen the like light from blue bayou! It could have been a perk they gave to Disney resort guests (like bookable when you book your hotel or 90 days out rather than 60) and would be a wonderful place for guests that are willing to open the wallet to sit down somewhere. Honestly if you had good fast service and had it open from like 11am till 10pm you could turn over a good number of people, especially if you said it was a 1 hour limit but meals came out in the first 20 minutes or something. People might want to eat slower, but they probably would work with it if given that restriction.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Elias1901 said:


> Did they ever confirm if it would have FP added? Or was it planned to just remain a standby queue??


Nothing has been confirmed beyond FP won’t be added at this time. People have speculated the line looks like capable of handling a FP line.


----------



## dina444444

gottalovepluto said:


> Nothing has been confirmed beyond FP won’t be added at this time. People have speculated the line looks like capable of handling a FP line.


It’s not speculation. The signage is there etc it’s just covered up right now.


----------



## Sue M

gerilyne said:


> I haven't seen anything where they are changing the reservation time from 7am when the park opens later.  I would assume it will stay the same no matter what time the park opens (for example August 11th the park doesn't open until 10am but reservations would still be available to make starting at 7am)


That’s the day we arrive!  But didn’t pay attention to park times as we weren’t planning on wasting a day on a partial day. We have 5 day tix. I think the Chocolate Run is that day, guess the reason for late opening.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Sue M said:


> That’s the day we arrive!  But didn’t pay attention to park times as we weren’t planning on wasting a day on a partial day. We have 5 day tix. I think the Chocolate Run is that day, guess the reason for late opening.


Heh.  The CHOC (Children’s Hospital of Orange County) Walk is indeed that morning. Make sure you don’t need to hit the ticket booths that morning!  Everyone who participates in the walk can get a discounted ticket for the day, so the booths get slammed.


----------



## mydisneyanytime

gottalovepluto said:


> Wait- the Cantina is not ECV/wheelchair accessible?


When we were there yesterday the tables and booths were first come reservations.  If we wanted to wait on one,my son is in a wheelchair, it would be another 45 minutes or so.  We didnt want to wait so the put us at the lower end of the bar but still not accessible.  I knew this going in so I wasnt too surprised.  We got a total of 2 drinks and left in about 10 minutes.  I did it just so my son could see inside but won't go again.  The carbon freeze drink was fun as it bubbled alot and both kids had to figure out how to drink it.


----------



## smartlabelprint

I


----------



## suemom2kay

Lots of buzz about an empty Galaxy's Edge in DLR.  Smuggler's Run is also receiving less than stellar reviews.  Thoughts?


----------



## baozi

I rode Smuggler's Run several times and thought that there would be many assumptions in order to fully enjoy it. For instance, the most important role, pilot, one controls vertical, the other controls horizontal. They need to both do well. Basically it is star tours + the interactive part, and the interactive part is highly dependent on the whole team. So I feel that it might be much fun only if either the whole crew is one party or the whole crew do really well.
However, I think the low crowd has nothing to do with whether or not the land is good. It is caused by strategy (which is probably made based on some predictions that do not turn out to be true). Just think about it, even if the land is not great, with the fans wishing to experience it, it is hard to imagine the low crowd. And to be fair, I think the land is very immersive, though I guess from ride perspective, probably not as great (to the general public) as say, those in the cars land and Pandora.


----------



## DOOM1001

It obviously was all over the news when it opened and then it fell off the radar.I knew when I saw the first video of Smugglers run it was no big deal.The early videos also showed what looks like a major money grab from Disney (things like build your droid for $100 or whatever it costs).I know the other ride is coming and all I can say it has to be really good,otherwise the land will be nice and all but just will not be substantial enough to call the land a success.For example I would not consider Pandora a success if Flight of Passage was a dud,I am not a fan of Avatar but a good ride is all it needs for me to give it the stamp of approval.Look at the new Hagrids coaster at Islands of Adventure,I've waited like 15 hrs total to get 4 rides in,and 9 of those hours were a 5 and 4 hr waits that I didnt get to ride,but I'll still go back cause its really good!!


----------



## BadPinkTink

baozi said:


> I rode Smuggler's Run several times and thought that there would be many assumptions in order to fully enjoy it. For instance, the most important role, pilot, one controls vertical, the other controls horizontal. They need to both do well. Basically it is star tours + the interactive part, and the interactive part is highly dependent on the whole team. So I feel that it might be much fun only if either the whole crew is one party or the whole crew do really well.



Not true, Im a single rider and did Smugglers run 5 times. 3 Times on one day and twice on the second day. I got all 3 positions. Each of the 5 times I was with random people. The ride was amazing fun all 5 times, even when there was a child as the pilot. Everyone was shouting and cheering, the ride enjoyment was NOT diminished just because all 5 times we were groups of strangers. Going to hyperdrive is a rush, no matter WHO is pilot.


----------



## indoshakespeare

people do not stop coming to Disneyland just because they added Galaxy's Edge. regulars who don't care about Star Wars would still come to enjoy the rest of the park.  I think the empty Disneyland is because most AP tiers are currently blocked out


----------



## Karin1984

On the DLR board there is a 13 page discussion about SWGE and the lack of crowds, the causes etc
https://www.disboards.com/threads/lack-of-crowds-and-disneys-response.3756994/


----------



## baozi

Well, I guess there is no notion of right or wrong etc. on this, just data points. 
I was willing to ride, say, TSMM, many times a day; but after 3 rides on this, I felt that I was not interested in doing it more. Again, just a data point.



BadPinkTink said:


> Not true, Im a single rider and did Smugglers run 5 times. 3 Times on one day and twice on the second day. I got all 3 positions. Each of the 5 times I was with random people. The ride was amazing fun all 5 times, even when there was a child as the pilot. Everyone was shouting and cheering, the ride enjoyment was NOT diminished just because all 5 times we were groups of strangers. Going to hyperdrive is a rush, no matter WHO is pilot.


----------



## EmJ

indoshakespeare said:


> people do not stop coming to Disneyland just because they added Galaxy's Edge. regulars who don't care about Star Wars would still come to enjoy the rest of the park.  I think the empty Disneyland is because most AP tiers are currently blocked out


Correct. The question Disney has to answer for itself is why didn’t a new billion-dollar land draw in new visitors who wouldn’t have been there anyway, even without the investment?


----------



## cdatkins

We have been here since Friday, and have done two mornings in Galaxy’s Edge.

Both mornings the land itself has been fairly busy. Yesterday (Tuesday) less than last Friday.

By mid afternoon and evening the land starts to clear out.

It’s been a lot of fun. Only complaint is lack of good food choices for the kids.


----------



## sophy1996

Does anyone know if the Batuuan Spira Disney gift card is back in stock, and if so, where to get it?

Thanks.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

sophy1996 said:


> Does anyone know if the Batuuan Spira Disney gift card is back in stock, and if so, where to get it?
> 
> Thanks.


I was just coming to ask this question! If it’s in stock it is sold at the Droid Depot.


----------



## Elias1901

So this morning I've been trying to check on return times for Oga's and Savi's to no avail. Every time I've tried to access the booking client, I've been greeted with the typical "Someone Ate the Page!" Stitch error page. I'm not actually at Disneyland right now, so it's no big deal for me... right now...

HOWEVER... that does bring up a good point. What if this were to happen to us on the morning of our days in the park? What should we do? Would it be recommended to just rope-drop the cantina and/or Savi's to get it out of the way if a reservation cannot be secured?? I definitely wouldn't want to be caught off guard...


----------



## NorthernCalMom

Elias1901 said:


> So this morning I've been trying to check on return times for Oga's and Savi's to no avail. Every time I've tried to access the booking client, I've been greeted with the typical "Someone Ate the Page!" Stitch error page. I'm not actually at Disneyland right now, so it's no big deal for me... right now...
> 
> HOWEVER... that does bring up a good point. What if this were to happen to us on the morning of our days in the park? What should we do? Would it be recommended to just rope-drop the cantina and/or Savi's to get it out of the way if a reservation cannot be secured?? I definitely wouldn't want to be caught off guard...


App is acting kooky too, right now, so either the Disney IT team is having a really bad day or Stitch is extra hungry (or both).

I ask myself the “what if this were to happen the morning of” question each time I check and see IT issues like that. I guess just like occasional Fastpass/Maxpass System breakdown, this would fall under “oh, well, sh*t happens...” A good reminder that life throws the occasional wrench into even the best made plans of type A Disney your peepers such as myself.

Here’s hoping that they’ll be able to sort this out before we leave on our respective trips!


----------



## Michele King

Does anyone know if the kyber crystals are back in stock?


----------



## LizzyS

indoshakespeare said:


> people do not stop coming to Disneyland just because they added Galaxy's Edge. regulars who don't care about Star Wars would still come to enjoy the rest of the park.  I think the empty Disneyland is because most AP tiers are currently blocked out



I personally believe it's exactly this and the current ticket prices for those who are not APs.


----------



## midnight star

Michele King said:


> Does anyone know if the kyber crystals are back in stock?


They weren’t on Saturday when my friends checked


----------



## crystal1313

cdatkins said:


> It’s been a lot of fun. Only complaint is lack of good food choices for the kids.


Agreed!  We were there during the reservation period, so we couldn't leave and had to eat in the land.  While my DH and I enjoyed the Ronto Wrap, it was difficult to find choices the kids liked.  We ended up managing, but I thought it was odd the lack of choices.  And I don't think we would eat in the land next trip....


----------



## limabeanmom2003

sophy1996 said:


> Does anyone know if the Batuuan Spira Disney gift card is back in stock, and if so, where to get it?
> 
> Thanks.


Still out of stock


----------



## limabeanmom2003

Michele King said:


> Does anyone know if the kyber crystals are back in stock?


Out of stock as of last night


----------



## philliplc

Not only blocked APs, but also as has been discussed a not insignificant number of non-local Star Wars fanatics like me who can only go to DL infrequently are (patiently) waiting to plan their visit around ROTR opening, whenever that is announced.


----------



## sophy1996

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I was just coming to ask this question! If it’s in stock it is sold at the Droid Depot.





limabeanmom2003 said:


> Still out of stock



Thank you both for the information.


----------



## gpjacobs

limabeanmom2003 said:


> Out of stock as of last night



Are cast members giving any indication of when items will restock?


----------



## midnight star

gpjacobs said:


> Are cast members giving any indication of when items will restock?


No. When I had asked about the droid backpacks last week they said they don’t know when and don’t want to give wrong info.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

limabeanmom2003 said:


> Still out of stock


----------



## Michele King

midnight star said:


> No. When I had asked about the droid backpacks last week they said they don’t know when and don’t want to give wrong info.


I am so glad I got these for my kids on opening weekend. We almost passed them up to get other stuff instead. The kids have used them to take their droids several times to Disney on other trips. I hope they get them in soon for everyone else that wants them. What are they going to do next month for the WDW opening for all the merchandise? Do you think one reason we are low on merchandise is that they are stockpiling it for the WDW opening?


----------



## Shadowcat70

indoshakespeare said:


> people do not stop coming to Disneyland just because they added Galaxy's Edge. regulars who don't care about Star Wars would still come to enjoy the rest of the park.  I think the empty Disneyland is because most AP tiers are currently blocked out


In my circle of friends and family, we are not local, so we have to plan vacations pretty far in advance. The past years, Disneyland has gotten more and more crowded, so when hearing about GE opening this summer, all of them postponed their trips until next summer. They simply don't want to shell out the $$$$$ to experience an overcrowded park. They are surprised at how low crowds have been.


----------



## Elias1901

Elias1901 said:


> So this morning I've been trying to check on return times for Oga's and Savi's to no avail. Every time I've tried to access the booking client, I've been greeted with the typical "Someone Ate the Page!" Stitch error page. I'm not actually at Disneyland right now, so it's no big deal for me... right now...
> 
> HOWEVER... that does bring up a good point. What if this were to happen to us on the morning of our days in the park? What should we do? Would it be recommended to just rope-drop the cantina and/or Savi's to get it out of the way if a reservation cannot be secured?? I definitely wouldn't want to be caught off guard...



Does anybody have a strategy for SW:GE if the reservation system for Oga's and Savi's is redirecting to the error page? Like I questioned previously... would it be best to arrive early and rope-drop the catina and/or Savi's, then head over to Smuggler's Run?? Idk... I'm just looking for the best way to handle the worst situation, really...


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Elias1901 said:


> Does anybody have a strategy for SW:GE if the reservation system for Oga's and Savi's is redirecting to the error page? Like I questioned previously... would it be best to arrive early and rope-drop the catina and/or Savi's, then head over to Smuggler's Run?? Idk... I'm just looking for the best way to handle the worst situation, really...


I don’t think that’s happened except for briefly this morning, so I don’t think there’s been an opportunity to develop a strategy for it.

It’s so hot in SWGE.  We walked in from Critter Country and within minutes, my niece said, “It’s so hot on this planet!  There are no trees here!”  Anywhere with shade just has people squeezed together, sitting on the floor.


----------



## twodogs

Elias1901 said:


> Does anybody have a strategy for SW:GE if the reservation system for Oga's and Savi's is redirecting to the error page? Like I questioned previously... would it be best to arrive early and rope-drop the catina and/or Savi's, then head over to Smuggler's Run?? Idk... I'm just looking for the best way to handle the worst situation, really...


I went during the reservation period so I can’t speak from current experience, but I think I read that for the most part, they are NOT taking walk ups for Savi’s or Oga’s.  Now if the whole system is down at 7am and no one can make a reservation, then I guess I would head straight to whichever you want to do straightaway at park opening and see what they say.  But only one person has reported that they were taking walk ups to Oga’s on one slower day.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> It’s so hot in SWGE.  We walked in from Critter Country and within minutes, my niece said, “It’s so hot on this planet!  There are no trees here!”  Anywhere with shade just has people squeezed together, sitting on the floor.


Yes! So hot! I also saw people huddling in the few little spots of shade. They really need more shade.


----------



## midnight star

Michele King said:


> I am so glad I got these for my kids on opening weekend. We almost passed them up to get other stuff instead. The kids have used them to take their droids several times to Disney on other trips. I hope they get them in soon for everyone else that wants them. What are they going to do next month for the WDW opening for all the merchandise? Do you think one reason we are low on merchandise is that they are stockpiling it for the WDW opening?


Good thing you got them! That’s my only downside for picking a later reservation date. Everything was sold out. I thought they were holding out for normal opening but nope! Even more stuff is sold out!


----------



## Jperiod

limabeanmom2003 said:


> Out of stock as of last night


What happens at savis though? Do you at least get a Krystal there? Is it just the "extras" that are out of stock?


----------



## midnight star

Jperiod said:


> What happens at savis though? Do you at least get a Krystal there? Is it just the "extras" that are out of stock?


you still get them at Savi’s, but if you want extras to change the color of your lightsaber it is sold out


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149054976959889410


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149106661593796608


----------



## Version 6

I'm going in January. Not sure whether to be thrilled that we will have the ride, or annoyed that it could cause crazy wait times.


----------



## DLgal

Elias1901 said:


> So this morning I've been trying to check on return times for Oga's and Savi's to no avail. Every time I've tried to access the booking client, I've been greeted with the typical "Someone Ate the Page!" Stitch error page. I'm not actually at Disneyland right now, so it's no big deal for me... right now...
> 
> HOWEVER... that does bring up a good point. What if this were to happen to us on the morning of our days in the park? What should we do? Would it be recommended to just rope-drop the cantina and/or Savi's to get it out of the way if a reservation cannot be secured?? I definitely wouldn't want to be caught off guard...



Neither will take walk ups without a reservation anymore. You can only get in with a reservation.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Elias1901 said:


> Does anybody have a strategy for SW:GE if the reservation system for Oga's and Savi's is redirecting to the error page? Like I questioned previously... would it be best to arrive early and rope-drop the catina and/or Savi's, then head over to Smuggler's Run?? Idk... I'm just looking for the best way to handle the worst situation, really...


As pp have said, I don't think Savi's or Oga's will take walk ups, so if Stitch eats the page and repeated tries don't get you through, then I would keep a positive attitude (don't panic!) and head for the Information Kiosk once you get to SWGE. See if they can help at all. If they can, great. If they can't, at least you'll know that you're not the only one who can't get through and maybe the plaids will have some tips and suggestions.


----------



## bigjrfan88

Question

Family of three, one dad and two teenage daughters travelling to DL at the end of the month.  As we have never done DLR and only WDW in the past how much spending cash would we need for a 4 day visit for food, souvenirs, etc.?  Would 3,000 be plenty or should we budget for more?


----------



## Michele King

bigjrfan88 said:


> Question
> 
> Family of three, one dad and two teenage daughters travelling to DL at the end of the month.  As we have never done DLR and only WDW in the past how much spending cash would we need for a 4 day visit for food, souvenirs, etc.?  Would 3,000 be plenty or should we budget for more?


 That all depends on what kind of souvenirs you want and what kind of food you eat (sit down all three days vs counter service). I find that food prices are similar to those at WDW. You can go on the website and look at restaurants and see prices to gauge it. We went there when Galaxies Edge opened (family of four with two teenagers, boy and girl) for two nights and three days. We spent a lot of SW:GE souvenirs about $400 to $500 per kid and got the light saber, droid, t-shirts, some pens, and a few other things. We ate at one sit down meal and counter service for the rest. The sit down cost us $200 and counter service usually costs us $65. We also get some snacks each day at $5 per person, so $20 each snack stop. You can save yourself some money by bringing your own water and snacks. 
So for our family of four, we spent under $2000 for three days, and that was with some expensive souvenirs. I think $3,000 should be okay, but it depends on what you plan to do. Hopefully this will help you get an idea. Enjoy DL, its my favorite of the two parks.


----------



## bigjrfan88

Michele King said:


> That all depends on what kind of souvenirs you want and what kind of food you eat (sit down all three days vs counter service). I find that food prices are similar to those at WDW. You can go on the website and look at restaurants and see prices to gauge it. We went there when Galaxies Edge opened (family of four with two teenagers, boy and girl) for two nights and three days. We spent a lot of SW:GE souvenirs about $400 to $500 per kid and got the light saber, droid, t-shirts, some pens, and a few other things. We ate at one sit down meal and counter service for the rest. The sit down cost us $200 and counter service usually costs us $65. We also get some snacks each day at $5 per person, so $20 each snack stop. You can save yourself some money by bringing your own water and snacks.
> So for our family of four, we spent under $2000 for three days, and that was with some expensive souvenirs. I think $3,000 should be okay, but it depends on what you plan to do. Hopefully this will help you get an idea. Enjoy DL, its my favorite of the two parks.


Thank you...perfect.  We are pretty frugal so based on what you say I think we will be more than ok.


----------



## midnight star

Michele King said:


> That all depends on what kind of souvenirs you want and what kind of food you eat (sit down all three days vs counter service). I find that food prices are similar to those at WDW. You can go on the website and look at restaurants and see prices to gauge it. We went there when Galaxies Edge opened (family of four with two teenagers, boy and girl) for two nights and three days. We spent a lot of SW:GE souvenirs about $400 to $500 per kid and got the light saber, droid, t-shirts, some pens, and a few other things. We ate at one sit down meal and counter service for the rest. The sit down cost us $200 and counter service usually costs us $65. We also get some snacks each day at $5 per person, so $20 each snack stop. You can save yourself some money by bringing your own water and snacks.
> So for our family of four, we spent under $2000 for three days, and that was with some expensive souvenirs. I think $3,000 should be okay, but it depends on what you plan to do. Hopefully this will help you get an idea. Enjoy DL, its my favorite of the two parks.





bigjrfan88 said:


> Thank you...perfect.  We are pretty frugal so based on what you say I think we will be more than ok.


In addition to this, I would suggest overestimating what you will spend just in case you decide at the last minute you want a particular souvenir (s). That way you aren’t short on money or have a scary credit card bill when you return home


----------



## DLgal

bigjrfan88 said:


> Question
> 
> Family of three, one dad and two teenage daughters travelling to DL at the end of the month.  As we have never done DLR and only WDW in the past how much spending cash would we need for a 4 day visit for food, souvenirs, etc.?  Would 3,000 be plenty or should we budget for more?



That seems like way more than enough to me, for just food and souvenirs. Count on $300-400/day for food IF you will be doing at least one expensive sit down per day and plan to purchase alcoholic beverages.  We are a family of 4 and just did a 3 night staycation at the Grand  Californian and spent around $3000 but that included the hotel stay, which was about half, as well as a $250 Lego set.


----------



## bigjrfan88

DLgal said:


> That seems like way more than enough to me, for just food and souvenirs. Count on $300-400/day for food IF you will be doing at least one expensive sit down per day and plan to purchase alcoholic beverages.  We are a family of 4 and just did a 3 night staycation at the Grand  Californian and spent around $3000 but that included the hotel stay, which was about half, as well as a $250 Lego set.


Me too, but we have never been out West and just wanted to make sure we werent surprised by not having enough and having to pull out the AmEx


----------



## DLgal

bigjrfan88 said:


> Me too, but we have never been out West and just wanted to make sure we werent surprised by not having enough and having to pull out the AmEx



I get that. Stuff is expensive here, but I'm used to it as a local, so Disneyland prices don't make me flinch anymore. LOL. When I travel elsewhere and a cocktail is only $12-14, I feel like I am getting such a bargain!


----------



## billyjobobb

When 2 pretzels with cheese and 2 sodas is like $26..........


----------



## dina444444

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149348440213807104


----------



## dina444444

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149348440213807104


----------



## Skyegirl1999

dina444444 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149348440213807104


Boo, they get it first!  And Jan. 17 is a long way away.   

At least there’s a lot of warning for people to plan accordingly.


----------



## DnA2010

And our DL Dec 5-8th trip just got INSANE lol!!


Edited- whoops read it backwards! It's opening in WDW FIRST! Crazy!! that's going to make some people unhappy (and us a bit, we really thought we were safe in getting to see it by picking that week)


----------



## TikiTikiFan

“As soon as work is completed at Walt Disney World, Imagineers will head back to California to complete their mission at Disneyland Resort where Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance will open on Friday, Jan. 17.”

Sounds like to me they’re putting all the eggs in the WDW basket to get this moving for the holidays before coming to Disneyland to fix ours...


----------



## katyringo

DnA2010 said:


> And our Dec 5-8th trip just got INSANE lol!!
> 
> 
> Edited- whoops read it backwards! It's opening in WDW FIRST! Crazy!! that's going to make some people unhappy (and us a bit, we really thought we were safe in getting to see it by picking that week)




Are you going to world or land?


----------



## DnA2010

katyringo said:


> Are you going to world or land?



Just edited- the land - really thought we were safe with Dec, oh well!


----------



## Cookiemonster156

The low crowds of Disneyland drove them to fix the Disney World version before Disneyland. No way to see past this.

I guess they are hoping Disney World crowds are better and are putting all their eggs in the basket there.


----------



## t3hWheez

This is really sad.. hopefully Disney learned their lesson on opening lands without the E ticket attractions ready..


----------



## StarlitNight05

Ugh, I expected this but I'm a bit bummed. Our next trip will be over Halloween. Oh well, at least the already insane Halloween crowds won't have the added pressure of ROTR crowds.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I had already made peace with it not being open for August but as we’ve been planning this trip with friends ever since they first announced SWGE it’s a bummer.

Oh well, helps me justify that 2020 WDW trip a bit more to my wallet.


----------



## EmJ

Alright folks! Prediction time. You only got one vote. Will ROTR opening at Disneyland:

A. Cause massive crowds as everyone rushes to ride the greatest theme park experience of all time?

or

B. Create another DL ghost town as everyone flees what they assume will be massive crowds rushing to ride?


----------



## EmJ

TikiTikiFan said:


> I had already made peace with it not being open for August but as we’ve been planning this trip with friends ever since they first announced SWGE it’s a bummer.
> 
> Oh well, helps me justify that 2020 WDW a bit more to my wallet.



I suddenly have some very consequential decisions to make about our timing in 2020. We’ve been all geared up for a first-week-of-March trip, but now I’m wondering if we should go in June when APs are blocked again (sorry guys).


----------



## Skyegirl1999

EmJ said:


> Alright folks! Prediction time. You only got one vote. Will ROTR opening at Disneyland:
> 
> A. Cause massive crowds as everyone rushes to ride the greatest theme park experience of all time?
> 
> or
> 
> B. Create another DL ghost town as everyone flees what they assume will be massive crowds rushing to ride?


It depends what they do with passholders.


----------



## EmJ

Crossposted. 

I suddenly have some very consequential decisions to make about our timing in 2020. We’ve been all geared up for a first-week-of-March trip, but now I’m wondering if we should go in June when APs are blocked again (sorry guys). What would you do, DL experts?


----------



## EmJ

Skyegirl1999 said:


> It depends what they do with passholders.


Let’s assume Disney learns from its mistakes and doesn’t do a hard AP blockout in January.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

EmJ said:


> Crossposted.
> 
> I suddenly have some very consequential decisions to make about our timing in 2020. We’ve been all geared up for a first-week-of-March trip, but now I’m wondering if we should go in June when APs are blocked again (sorry guys). What would you do, DL experts?


They’re never going to let June 2019 (lack of) crowds happen again.  If you were planning a trip for the week when ROTR opens or something, I’d consider whether it’s worth changing (not saying I would change, but I’d consider it).  But a January opening isn’t going to have a significant effect on a March trip, at least not a predictable one.


----------



## Erin M

Well it looks like my January trip just got a little more interesting.  Thankfully it's the adults only trip so better line waiters and less logistical issues


----------



## t3hWheez

EmJ said:


> Crossposted.
> 
> I suddenly have some very consequential decisions to make about our timing in 2020. We’ve been all geared up for a first-week-of-March trip, but now I’m wondering if we should go in June when APs are blocked again (sorry guys). What would you do, DL experts?


Go when it's cooler is always my go-to decision.


----------



## Bossy22

I'm nervous about my end of July, start of August trip in 2020.  I have a feeling lots of people put off the trip this year  due to anticipated crowds (which never happened) and add this ride and it could be a very busy summer.  Up here in Canada (alberta) I know of at least 7 families going next summer and none going this summer!!!


----------



## Abbey1

TikiTikiFan said:


> “As soon as work is completed at Walt Disney World, Imagineers will head back to California to complete their mission at Disneyland Resort where Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance will open on Friday, Jan. 17.”
> 
> Sounds like to me they’re putting all the eggs in the WDW basket to get this moving for the holidays before coming to Disneyland to fix ours...




This leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Am I correctly remembering them repeatedly stating ROTR would be opening later this year at Disneyland? I just checked the blog post when they announced GE’s opening date, and they’ve edited it to say that ROTR will be opening January 2020. That’s obviously a new addition.


----------



## Cookiemonster156

Abbey1 said:


> This leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Am I correctly remembering them repeatedly stating ROTR would be opening later this year at Disneyland? I just checked the blog post when they announced GE’s opening date, and they’ve edited it to say that ROTR will be opening January 2020. That’s obviously a new addition.


You are not wrong. It always stated it was opening later this year. Im guessing they are editing anything mentioning that.


----------



## gpjacobs

Abbey1 said:


> This leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Am I correctly remembering them repeatedly stating ROTR would be opening later this year at Disneyland? I just checked the blog post when they announced GE’s opening date, and they’ve edited it to say that ROTR will be opening January 2020. That’s obviously a new addition.


You're 100% correct. It was always "later this year." This is a major miss on Disney's part ... and I agree, it leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## AndrewC

Ah yes, “end of the year”, also know as next year. Well there goes any hope I had of experiencing it over my Halloween trip. Now all I can hope for is with the party being moved AND this clear announcement that crowds take a nose dive in October too. I usually make yearly trips so I’ll see it next year (or possibly trek down in the spring for a quick weekend) but I’m seriously disappointed for my friend who is a HUGE movie/Star Wars fan. She doesn’t get down there nearly as often, in fact the last time was about five years ago with me. I hope she enjoys it this October with me and just doesn’t even realize Disney completely failed to bring the signature attraction online.

I totally think they should have held off on the opening of the land if they knew they were this far behind. At least didn’t open it until originally planned and clearly announced the delay when they opened, or even pushed it back to a Nov holiday opening with a ~60 day delay for this attraction.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Bossy22 said:


> I'm nervous about my end of July, start of August trip in 2020.  I have a feeling lots of people put off the trip this year  due to anticipated crowds (which never happened) and add this ride and it could be a very busy summer.  Up here in Canada (alberta) I know of at least 7 families going next summer and none going this summer!!!


Don’t be nervous. They expanded their facilities to accommodate much higher crowds when they built SWGE.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Abbey1 said:


> This leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Am I correctly remembering them repeatedly stating ROTR would be opening later this year at Disneyland? I just checked the blog post when they announced GE’s opening date, and they’ve edited it to say that ROTR will be opening January 2020. That’s obviously a new addition.


Apparently they’ve noticed the disaster that was this summer at DLR afterall and they had the brains to not let that happen at WDW- a much more important revenue generator for them than our baby park and 3 hotels.


----------



## gpjacobs

gottalovepluto said:


> Apparently they’ve noticed the disaster that was this summer at DLR afterall and they had the brains to not let that happen at WDW- a much more important revenue generator for them than our baby park and 3 hotels.


I think that's what I dislike the most ... the blatant favoritism and money grabbing.


----------



## billyjobobb

A, but the ride won't work properly and will constantly break down.


----------



## bwvBound

YAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!  I already have a timeshare booked for 1/17 - 1/19.   Yay!


----------



## AndrewC

gpjacobs said:


> I think that's what I dislike the most ... the blatant favoritism and money grabbing.



Ya, it still wouldn’t help me based on the timetable, but how hard is it to hire another team of contract engineers for a year term once they knew they were behind? They should have been able to open these at the same time having two teams work seamlessly together... unless this isn’t the whole story...

Possibly the ride requires construction modifications inside and they’re still able to roll those into the WDW buildout and have engineers onsite to then quickly get it operational and will need to wait anyway at Disneyland for structure or vehicle modifications to take place before engineers could get in there and apply software or sensor fixes...

Either way a company of this size and ability should have seen issues like this way back in the spring and doubled down on their development efforts to at least hit the original opening dates (or very close to ~30 day delay)


----------



## billyjobobb

gottalovepluto said:


> Don’t be nervous. They expanded their facilities to accommodate much higher crowds when they built SWGE.


yeah, they made more room for people to stand andwait, but no more room on attractions.


----------



## gottalovepluto

gpjacobs said:


> I think that's what I dislike the most ... the blatant favoritism and money grabbing.


As much as the parks evoke an emotional response from me they are just a business. It’s a very good business decision to get WDW on line first so it doesn’t bug me.


----------



## gottalovepluto

billyjobobb said:


> yeah, they made more room for people to stand andwait, but no more room on attractions.


They literally created a new ride in Smuggler’s Run that can handle 2k people an hour- and that’s not even the significant new ride. They definitely increased attraction capacity.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

AndrewC said:


> Ya, it still wouldn’t help me based on the timetable, but how hard is it to hire another team of contract engineers for a year term once they knew they were behind? They should have been able to open these at the same time having two teams work seamlessly together... unless this isn’t the whole story...
> 
> Possibly the ride requires construction modifications inside and they’re still able to roll those into the WDW buildout and have engineers onsite to then quickly get it operational and will need to wait anyway at Disneyland for structure or vehicle modifications to take place before engineers could get in there and apply software or sensor fixes...
> 
> Either way a company of this size and ability should have seen issues like this way back in the spring and doubled down on their development efforts to at least hit the original opening dates (or very close to ~30 day delay)


They’ve had people working on the DL one 24/7 for months.  Just last week, the samples man at my local Trader Joe’s was telling a coworker that he had barely seen his boyfriend lately because he’s working overnight every night on “the new Star Wars ride they can’t get open.”  I’ve mentioned here that it’s been described as “hemorrhaging money” and “extremely broken.”

Whatever choices they’re making now, I don’t think there’s been a lack of effort to get the DL version open.  It does sound like they’re maybe redirecting efforts to DW at this point, but I don’t think that’s been the case all along.  And they have to make the choices now that they think will increase revenue the most.


----------



## gpjacobs

gottalovepluto said:


> As much as the parks evoke an emotional response from me they are just a business. It’s a very good business decision to get WDW on line first so it doesn’t bug me.


No denying its smart business - at THIS point, when they're already well behind schedule. Smarter business would've been opening the premiere attraction in a reasonable window following the land opening. But that's neither here or there now, huh?


----------



## ErinBoBerin

StarlitNight05 said:


> Ugh, I expected this but I'm a bit bummed. Our next trip will be over Halloween. Oh well, at least the already insane Halloween crowds won't have the added pressure of ROTR crowds.



I'm in the same boat as you. Feels bittersweet.


----------



## VandVsmama

If you look at this from another point of view, the WDW version of this ride opening first could be a very positive thing.

So Rise of the Resistance is opening 1/17/2020.  That's the Friday of Martin Luther King weekend, which is usually when just about every school kid around has off that weekend.  After you get through the Christmas holidays, then the lower-level AP block outs usually end.  AND that's when lots of rides go down for refurb until early March...when Spring Break season starts.

Between January & March is when all of the die hard Disney fan AP locals will go on ROTR.  Then when spring break season starts, they'll mostly stay away except for maybe an odd evening once in awhile...and when they go, they'll end up hitting up ROTR in the evening after work.

So go to SWGE earlier in the day if possible, as you would want to for any major E ticket ride at DL.  It'll be just fine!

I say let WDW have both rides first.  I would NOT want to be at Hollywood Studios in December.  Some of those WDW tourists can get insanely intense about getting what they perceive as their designated spot for something like this.  I'd much rather deal with the California crew of DL guests instead.


----------



## Kestryl

I am a terrible person- this news thrills me. I was so worried the new ride was going to open in October when we’re in Disneyland. I love Star Wars. I had preferred to not be there the first week (or month) that this new ride opens.


----------



## LizzyS

I have a feeling the stage of construction at WDW vs. DLR when the problems arose has something to do with WDW getting their RoTR first.  I could definitely be wrong, of course.

I was hoping for a little more cushion time between the ride opening and our trip, but I'll take it.  I really wanted it to be open for our next trip and I'm excited to experience it.


----------



## B3rlingirl

I feel relieved that it doesn’t open in November in DL... 
I think it won’t cause too crazy crowds because my guess would be that many do Christmas trips to WDW now instead of Disney (at least that’s my hope) to experience it first...so the rush to ride it won’t be that strong for DL because it won’t be new in January...
But I don’t think we will see a very slow January / February... though much depends on Christmas season crowds in WDW as well as DL.


----------



## cdatkins

gpjacobs said:


> I think that's what I dislike the most ... the blatant favoritism and money grabbing.



Many of us pointed this out when they made the announcement that GE would open in "phases"


----------



## emmybee

Oh, well.  My husband was hoping it would be open during our October trip, but I was feeling much more zen (or is it pessimistic?) about it. We're lucky in that we will be able to go soon enough, whenever it opens.


----------



## EmJ

Kestryl said:


> I am a terrible person- this news thrills me. I was so worried the new ride was going to open in October when we’re in Disneyland. I love Star Wars. I had preferred to not be there the first week (or month) that this new ride opens.


I feel you. I’m debating moving our trip to January 11-17 specifically so that we miss it.


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

I really don't care that DW is getting their RotR before DIsneyland. I'm a person that has fun at the parks no matter what. Doesn't matter if I get on one ride ten rides or zero. But for some reason DW getting the major E ticket before my home park of Disneyland rubs me the wrong way. I can't put my finger on why. Well whatever it is like I said at the beginning it really isn't that big a deal. Only a month and a half difference between the Resorts. Plus I'm so wrapped up in all the Christmas festivities at the DLR that I'd rather have something to look forward to after the Christmas season is finished.


----------



## njchris

I'd also guess that the WDW version was still in a construction mode, which made it easier to make the adjustments as compared to the DL version which may need some dismantling to get it done.


----------



## SeaDis

Questions in my head:
1) MLK weekend opener with Deluxe unblocked = yikes?

2) I wonder what this means for refurb season?  Will they still take them down, or have to leave them up to absorb possible crowds?  My guess is they still have to come down, to maintain and/or prepare for Summer 2020.


----------



## LizzyS

njchris said:


> I'd also guess that the WDW version was still in a construction mode, which made it easier to make the adjustments as compared to the DL version which may need some dismantling to get it done.



Yes, I'd put money on this.


----------



## cindyland

I was hoping that "end of the year" meant, well, "end of the year." Our trip is Jan 12-14. What are the chances of a "soft opening?" Did they even have one for the other ride? Well, now the park will be even emptier than we expected.


----------



## Version 6

cindyland said:


> I was hoping that "end of the year" meant, well, "end of the year." Our trip is Jan 12-14. What are the chances of a "soft opening?" Did they even have one for the other ride? Well, now the park will be even emptier than we expected.



I'll be there Jan 12-19. Just curious, why do you think this will make the parks emptier?


----------



## Oozma_Kappa

Glad they will have it open for marathon weekend.


----------



## cindyland

The usual theory about people waiting for Star Wars blah blah blah. We were hoping to hit in between Christmas and the next holiday weekend. It's our delayed holiday celebration, and the first trip for our 2 year old grandson. My biggest hope is to not have rain, but seeing the new Star Wars ride would have been cool, since the other one looks like it would make me nauseous.


----------



## superme80

I'm bummed. We are going in October for an adults only trip.  I know I will have a fantastic time, but I was so hoping it would be open!


----------



## EmJ

Version 6 said:


> I'll be there Jan 12-19. Just curious, why do you think this will make the parks emptier?


I’m not the OP, but wouldn’t there be low(er) crowds that week? The Christmas and New Years holidays will have passed, and I would expect that, in general, AP holders excited to see ROTR would be waiting until the next week to go.


----------



## limabeanmom2003

Just


Jperiod said:


> What happens at savis though? Do you at least get a Krystal there? Is it just the "extras" that are out of stock?


Yes, you still get one when you make a lightsaber.  Also, if you purchase the $50 holocron you can also purchase  a blue or red crystal.


----------



## limabeanmom2003

gpjacobs said:


> Are cast members giving any indication of when items will restock?


No - but when I asked a cast member that's when she told me that you could buy a red or blue one with the purchase of a holocron.  So, we did.


----------



## limabeanmom2003

Jperiod said:


> What happens at savis though? Do you at least get a Krystal there? Is it just the "extras" that are out of stock?


Yes, you still get one.  My son picked out a blue one with his lightsaber but now wishes he had picked a color that is out of stock since you can purchase the red or blue with a holocron purchase.


----------



## limabeanmom2003

We spent Monday and Tuesday at the parks.  Went to GE both days.  Rode Smuggler's Run three times (could have rode more but we were exhausted by the end of day two).  The area is amazing.  So well themed, down to the smallest details.  

People - go to DL and go now.  The low crowds are amazing.  We go to WDW several times a year and just thinking about how crowded GE is going to be at WDW gives me a headache.   I'm already thinking we will go back to DL to experience Rise of the Resistance!

GE was had access open all day, both days we were there.  Never closed.

I made reservations at 7am when they opened for Savi's at 1 and Oga's at 12.  Oga's was incredible.  I didn't realize it was only drinks, so I was a little disappointed, but the drinks are good.  Really good.  We waited maybe 10 - 15 minutes to place our order, but our server was crazy busy.  He was very friendly though.  My son had to down his drink to make it to Savi's on time.

Ronto Roasters - yummy!

Blue Milk - yummy but IMO overpriced at $8.  

After Disneyland Forever on Tuesday night, we headed to GE.  There was a mass of people entering Frontierland and I thought, "Oh, here we go.  All these people are headed to GE.  The wait time is about to sky rocket."  But, no!!  GE wasn't crowded at all.  The wait for Smuggler's Run was 45 min, and when we exited it was only 30!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I'm was *not* happy to read the announcement this morning. We planned a Christmas trip to DL due to ROTR allegedly opening by the end of the year. We had to pony up for the signature plus pass to be covered. Now, it's not opening until January? Brutal. We also have a trip planned in January for the weekend of the 25th so that just turned into a zoo. Ugh. Had Iger (I think it was him) not made the comments that the ride would be open at the end of the year we would have just kept the January reservation and not bought the passes. It happens that we'll be at WDW for Marathon weekend so I guess we'll be riding it there first   Assuming we can get on, that is--which is probably a big assumption. I'm not looking forward to FP+ reservations for that.


----------



## SeaDis

Yes Iger was the first to say "later this year" and then it was repeated in everything they put out.  I get it, delays happen.  But to me "later this year" meant they had plenty of buffer and could even open in Fall.  The very early rumors of how bad the issues are proved accurate.  Nice work those who got that scoop.


----------



## CanuckMama

Kestryl said:


> I am a terrible person- this news thrills me. I was so worried the new ride was going to open in October when we’re in Disneyland. I love Star Wars. I had preferred to not be there the first week (or month) that this new ride opens.



We're going in early November, and I feel the same way. I'm super relieved it won't be open yet, even though this may be our only trip (at least for several years).


----------



## Jaina

Kestryl said:


> I am a terrible person- this news thrills me. I was so worried the new ride was going to open in October when we’re in Disneyland. I love Star Wars. I had preferred to not be there the first week (or month) that this new ride opens.


This is me. We are doing a one-day trip in early December I think (me and two 11-year-olds, one who has never been to Disney) and I've been nervous that it was going to open right around then.


----------



## momtohms

Kestryl said:


> I am a terrible person- this news thrills me. I was so worried the new ride was going to open in October when we’re in Disneyland. I love Star Wars. I had preferred to not be there the first week (or month) that this new ride opens.



Ha! Me too! I was 99% sure it wouldn’t be open for my August trip, but it was a sigh of relief when I read that announcement earlier. I’m going the week before D23 when they unblock APs, crowds are already going to be crazy!


----------



## JenM

superme80 said:


> I'm bummed. We are going in October for an adults only trip.  I know I will have a fantastic time, but I was so hoping it would be open!



Same! I was so hoping it would be open in time for our October trip. We’ll still have a great time...my mom has never been to Disneyland before, and it’s my first time back there in ages. But still, it’s a bummer.


----------



## Aurora0427

Kestryl said:


> I am a terrible person- this news thrills me. I was so worried the new ride was going to open in October when we’re in Disneyland. I love Star Wars. I had preferred to not be there the first week (or month) that this new ride opens.



I’m with you.... we just moved to San Diego and I was really looking forward to several Halloween visits go Disneyland without crazy RotR crowds.


----------



## DLRExpert

Isn't January usually a slower month at Disneyland? Tricky Disney

Any bets that there will be paid sneak previews at Disneyland in December?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

EmJ said:


> I feel you. I’m debating moving our trip to January 11-17 specifically so that we miss it.


I mean, you won’t be the only person who thinks that... so it’ll probably be crowded.  Low hours, low staff, low offering crowded.


----------



## EmJ

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I mean, you won’t be the only person who thinks that... so it’ll probably be crowded.  Low hours, low staff, low offering crowded.


Well you nailed the SWGE predictions! So can I get your opinion? If our choices were just before ROTR opens, the first week of February, the first week of March, or the last week of June/July before the 4th, when would you go?

We do not expect to ride ROTR even if it’s open and can deal with rain. We care about crowds to the extent any given time would be less crowded than the others, seeing all of SWGE except for ROTR, Savis/Droid Depot/Ogas, the availability of SWGE merchandise, and seeing the rest of the park. My son has never been to disney and DH and I haven’t been since we were kids ourselves.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

EmJ said:


> Well you nailed the SWGE predictions! So can I get your opinion? If our choices were just before ROTR opens, the first week of February, the first week of March, or the last week of June/July before the 4th, when would you go?
> 
> We do not expect to ride ROTR even if it’s open and can deal with rain. We care about crowds to the extent any given time would be less crowded than the others, seeing all of SWGE except for ROTR, Savis/Droid Depot/Ogas, the availability of SWGE merchandise, and seeing the rest of the park. My son has never been to disney and DH and I haven’t been since we were kids ourselves.


Well, I hate making predictions because the one constant is how unpredictable crowds are, especially because so many factors are announced/happen last minute.  Ticket deals, special events or offers, weather factors... these can all render the wisest, soundest predictions completely useless.  

I wouldn’t go in January for a bunch of reasons, but if I make that a firm recommendation, I’m sure it will somehow turn out to be legendarily low crowds and you’ll be all, “curses upon that skyegirl1999 and her bogus predictions!”

February has been the “Monday” of the year for awhile - the weird time everyone expects to be empty, but isn’t.  I honestly talk to more unhappy tourists in February than any other month by a long shot.  But, with ROTR, probably no one expects it to be empty?  And theoretically they’ll be prepared for crowds?  So who the heck knows what will be up with February.

I like March and I love June at the parks.  June is your best bet for the best park hours, which are more important than you realize (8am openings are key to life, especially since you’re not planning to stay late... although I’m still thinking that could change in a year).  ☺   But that’s also a whole year away!  So long!

So, I’d probably stick with March, but don’t quote me on that and don’t be mad at me if March turns out to be the worst.


----------



## EmJ

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Well, I hate making predictions because the one constant is how unpredictable crowds are, especially because so many factors are announced/happen last minute.  Ticket deals, special events or offers, weather factors... these can all render the wisest, soundest predictions completely useless.
> 
> I wouldn’t go in January for a bunch of reasons, but if I make that a firm recommendation, I’m sure it will somehow turn out to be legendarily low crowds and you’ll be all, “curses upon that skyegirl1999 and her bogus predictions!”
> 
> February has been the “Monday” of the year for awhile - the weird time everyone expects to be empty, but isn’t.  I honestly talk to more unhappy tourists in February than any other month by a long shot.  But, with ROTR, probably no one expects it to be empty?  And theoretically they’ll be prepared for crowds?  So who the heck knows what will be up with February.
> 
> I like March and I love June at the parks.  June is your best bet for the best park hours, which are more important than you realize (8am openings are key to life, especially since you’re not planning to stay late... although I’m still thinking that could change in a year).  ☺   But that’s also a whole year away!  So long!
> 
> So, I’d probably stick with March, but don’t quote me on that and don’t be mad at me if March turns out to be the worst.


Thank you!!! And no curses at all, lol. It’s all just tea leaf reading. Just before I read your reply I was telling DH that I was leaning toward staying with March. January is also so close to Christmas and our son’s birthday; we’d be cramming the whole years worth of fun into three weeks and then wallowing the rest of the year 

I’m feeling a call to June, but our son is SO EXCITED, I don’t think I could break it to him that he has to wait another four months. He already couldn’t wait to build a Droid, that he created this R2 unit . And hey, if it turns out to be busy or merch is low, well then, all the more reason to come back in 2021, right?


----------



## slpeters

I was initially sort of disappointed since we are going in November and would love to do ROTR, but it's our first time to Disneyland so there's already plenty of new stuff to do (including the rest of Galaxy's Edge).  Plus we're going back to WDW next year so it will be nice to have another new thing then too.  Plus if the change of plans makes it any less busy in mid-November well I guess that's a plus too.


----------



## Mike_M

Well, now I have a decision to make. 

I upgraded to an AP this year since I was planning a 2nd trip in Nov. 

Since the AP is good until Feb 2020, I was thinking about a short solo trip in Jan, just to get my money’s worth from the AP. 

Do I go the weekend prior before the potential crowds, or do I go for it and choose opening weekend, hoping it will be as easy to get around as it has been since SWGE opened?

Decisions decisions...


----------



## Version 6

What's the capacity like on this attraction?

While it will obviously result in increased attendances, I'm hoping it's more than offset by the capacity of the ride and the fact that it will pull people away from other areas of the park.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

EmJ said:


> Well you nailed the SWGE predictions! So can I get your opinion? If our choices were just before ROTR opens, the first week of February, the first week of March, or the last week of June/July before the 4th, when would you go?..


You've been on this board long enough to see what a gamble it can be to try to second guess the crowds at DLR. Basing your trip only on what you think will be a low crowd time is often a losing game. If this is going to continually stress you out by keeping you second guessing your dates from announcement to announcement and month to month, don't keep second guessing! Pick the dates that work best for your family, make your best plans here, and go have a great time! You've read the trip reports proving that this can really work. And you've probably also seen the trip reports from people who put all their DLR eggs in one "low crowd" basket and lost their bet. Crowds alone don't have to ruin a trip. But stressing over micromanaging every single detail? That's exhausting and not very magical! You're doing very thorough planning here (good job!) -- and you're going to have a great trip with your family. Keep telling yourself that!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

@Astylla : after this morning's announcement about ROTR, I remembered your post about overhearing the Imagineers talking in Red Rose Taverne. They wanted an opening date pushed to early 2020. Sounds like they got their wish!


----------



## EmJ

theluckyrabbit said:


> You've been on this board long enough to see what a gamble it can be to try to second guess the crowds at DLR. Basing your trip only on what you think will be a low crowd time is often a losing game. If this is going to continually stress you out by keeping you second guessing your dates from announcement to announcement and month to month, don't keep second guessing! Pick the dates that work best for your family, make your best plans here, and go have a great time! You've read the trip reports proving that this can really work. And you've probably also seen the trip reports from people who put all their DLR eggs in one "low crowd" basket and lost their bet. Crowds alone don't have to ruin a trip. But stressing over micromanaging every single detail? That's exhausting and not very magical! You're doing very thorough planning here (good job!) -- and you're going to have a great trip with your family. Keep telling yourself that!


You're right, and Skygirl gave essentially the same advice. It's hard not to be reactionary when we're all so dialed in to the day-to-day in the parks and wanting to have the best experience possible. Especially when it's not only the crowds that are a gamble but other things like merch that could sell out in three days and be gone for months. Anyway, I stopped by the office of a coworker today to tell her about the ROTR announcement. She's been to Disneyland MANY times, even holding an AP for a few years even though we are states away, and she had _no clue_ what I was talking about. They're going in October because they want to go in October. And we will stay with March because we want to go in March 

But we are already talking about a return visit in 2021


----------



## theluckyrabbit

EmJ said:


> ... But we are already talking about a return visit in 2021


Details at DLR come and go, rides come and go, crowds wax and wane... and you know what? The magic is always there! Every. single. time. Make your plans, take a deep breath, relax, and let the magic find you! (And get ready to start planning your next trip after 2021! 'Cause DLR has a way of doing that to you...)


----------



## dina444444

Version 6 said:


> What's the capacity like on this attraction?
> 
> While it will obviously result in increased attendances, I'm hoping it's more than offset by the capacity of the ride and the fact that it will pull people away from other areas of the park.


I’ve heard 2500/hour.


----------



## Jperiod

I feel so conflicted.  It has been a roller coaster waiting for SW:GE, all the way since summer 2017 when the 2019 opening was announced.  We've changed plans a bazillion times since we're out of state, trying to time season passes, saving DVC points, and dealing with the crazy price increases.  We're leaving tomorrow for our trip, but I'm wondering if I should scrap plans for the rest of the year. Our original plan was to do WDW in Jan 2020 until the premium pass price was raised so high.


----------



## Violetspider

Not sure how I feel about the news. I was pretty sure that picking December would ensure both rides would be open with all locals having had plenty of time in the land and on the rides to elevate some crowding. When they announced the ROTR opening would be delayed, I started to worry about opening crowds again. Well, I guess I'll be avoiding some crowds now that out-of-state visitors will begin to push their trips into 2020. I will get to ride ROTR in the summer of 2020 at WDW. Not quite the way I wanted things to go, but at least I can now move forward with fewer unknowns.


----------



## EmJ

theluckyrabbit said:


> Details at DLR come and go, rides come and go, crowds wax and wane... and you know what? The magic is always there! Every. single. time. Make your plans, take a deep breath, relax, and let the magic find you! (And get ready to start planning your next trip after 2021! 'Cause DLR has a way of doing that to you...)


Well, not that anyone particularly cares about my family's personal travel plans, lol, but DH and I decided to move our DL trip from the first week of March to the last week of March. We will _hopefully_ hit a sweet spot between the end of spring break and the beginning of Easter (and can still tell The Boy we are going "in March" haha), but if not, it doesn't matter. The real reason we moved our trip is that we are 99% committed to upgrading our 5-day tickets to the Flex Pass at the end of our trip, which would then allow us to return in 2021 over our son's kindergarten spring break at a substantial savings. Double Disney here we come!


----------



## EmJ

Accidentally replied when I meant to edit


----------



## tlcdoula

theluckyrabbit said:


> You've been on this board long enough to see what a gamble it can be to try to second guess the crowds at DLR. Basing your trip only on what you think will be a low crowd time is often a losing game. If this is going to continually stress you out by keeping you second guessing your dates from announcement to announcement and month to month, don't keep second guessing! Pick the dates that work best for your family, make your best plans here, and go have a great time! You've read the trip reports proving that this can really work. And you've probably also seen the trip reports from people who put all their DLR eggs in one "low crowd" basket and lost their bet. Crowds alone don't have to ruin a trip. But stressing over micromanaging every single detail? That's exhausting and not very magical! You're doing very thorough planning here (good job!) -- and you're going to have a great trip with your family. Keep telling yourself that!



Great advice, I find if I just go with a plan of what we really want to do and be flexible our trips are a blast.  We tick stuff off as we do it.  Every night I ask everyone if there is something we didn't do that they really wanted to and we make sure to do that  the next day as early as possible.  I have a hard time over planning and this helps me from just taking over the entire trip.


----------



## MychaelP

This will be perfect timing for gigantic crowds, which would get massive media attention and posts on social media. This is if Disney offers the local 3-day pass they have done the last few years. I predict they will.


----------



## HenDuck

theluckyrabbit said:


> Details at DLR come and go, rides come and go, crowds wax and wane... and you know what? The magic is always there! Every. single. time. Make your plans, take a deep breath, relax, and let the magic find you! (And get ready to start planning your next trip after 2021! 'Cause DLR has a way of doing that to you...)


THIS


----------



## midnight star

Someone on Facebook posted a picture of those gifts cards everyone wants (sorry I can’t remember the name of them) and they are in stock at the resistance shop, not droid depot.


----------



## Keyframer30

Hey all,

Can anyone who has been to Droid Depot let me know if you can build R2 -D2?

My son wants to build R2 but I have been watching tons of footage and haven't seen all of his parts. I've seen the Silver with Blue dome...but haven't seen the body. I've seen the body in reversed Blue with Silver...and haven't seen the legs.

I know you can buy him boxed and pre-built but my son wants to select the parts and build him...


----------



## poptart90

dina444444 said:


> I’ve heard 2500/hour.



Wow!! I just read an article that said the ride time for this attraction is approximately 23-30 minutes long (because it’s 4 rides in 1, apparently) and DH was wondering how many people they could move through an attraction that long...if it’s 2500 an hour, I’m impressed! Just wish it was opening sooner. I’m dying to see this one!!


----------



## dina444444

poptart90 said:


> Wow!! I just read an article that said the ride time for this attraction is approximately 23-30 minutes long (because it’s 4 rides in 1, apparently) and DH was wondering how many people they could move through an attraction that long...if it’s 2500 an hour, I’m impressed! Just wish it was opening sooner. I’m dying to see this one!!


That time starts from and includes the preshows.


----------



## poptart90

dina444444 said:


> That time starts from and includes the preshows.



Gotcha...and the ROTR potty stop happens when, exactly??  

But seriously... am I the only person who thought of that immediately after hearing "30 minute ride time".......LOL!


----------



## agamble

Skyegirl1999 said:


> They’ve had people working on the DL one 24/7 for months.  Just last week, the samples man at my local Trader Joe’s was telling a coworker that he had barely seen his boyfriend lately because he’s working overnight every night on “the new Star Wars ride they can’t get open.”  I’ve mentioned here that it’s been described as “hemorrhaging money” and “extremely broken.”
> 
> Whatever choices they’re making now, I don’t think there’s been a lack of effort to get the DL version open.  It does sound like they’re maybe redirecting efforts to DW at this point, but I don’t think that’s been the case all along.  And they have to make the choices now that they think will increase revenue the most.





LizzyS said:


> I have a feeling the stage of construction at WDW vs. DLR when the problems arose has something to do with WDW getting their RoTR first.  I could definitely be wrong, of course.
> 
> I was hoping for a little more cushion time between the ride opening and our trip, but I'll take it.  I really wanted it to be open for our next trip and I'm excited to experience it.


If you watch the DSNY Newscast on the announced opening dates Jack says the sensors were misaligned under the floors and that is causing issues with the trackless vehicles. He's suggesting they will have to deconstruct things to fix the problem. So it seems like WDW would get finished slightly earlier because it needs less deconstructing maybe.


----------



## agamble

Does anyone else find it a little ironic that the backstory of the resistance side of the land is the resistance just showed up and is setting up a base on this well established planet and the ROTR ride is actually coming later?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

EmJ said:


> ... Double Disney here we come!


For the win!


----------



## rteetz

The special SWGE gift card is back in stock!


----------



## soniam

Elias1901 said:


> Does anybody have a strategy for SW:GE if the reservation system for Oga's and Savi's is redirecting to the error page? Like I questioned previously... would it be best to arrive early and rope-drop the catina and/or Savi's, then head over to Smuggler's Run?? Idk... I'm just looking for the best way to handle the worst situation, really...



Last week, I was trying using my laptop and the website and getting Stitch. However, when I used the app on my phone, which launches a webpage, it worked Try both. You might even need to clear the cache on your browser when using a computer. Also, just because times look blue and available, don't count your chickens until you select one and it is actually available. It was showing several blue times for me, but none were actually available. This was about 10am PST. There's also a morning/afternoon/evening option if you keep scrolling down.


----------



## Jperiod

My son just broke my husband's brand new blade he got at Savi's today. Jumped on the bed and bent it. Anyone know if they sell them separate?

Also, we can see the kyber crystal still lighting up inside the hilt, even though it is off.  Is this normal?  This was immediately after building it, before the blade was broken.

In other SWGE news, we love it.  We love all things star wars and think it's amazing, OT characters or not!  We all enjoyed ronto roasters (even 2 of my picky eaters!), popcorn wasn't that bad/spicy, everyone really liked the blue milk (and better than the green), olga's really should have seats and be a restaurant (disney lost an opportunity here! don't think we'll be back, though we loved the atmosphere), smugg's was super fun for all of us, no matter the position or how bad we did (husband and son purposely tried to crash it on the second ride), and the land does need more shade!


----------



## Michele King

Jperiod said:


> My son just broke my husband's brand new blade he got at Savi's today. Jumped on the bed and bent it. Anyone know if they sell them separate?


I know you can buy blades at Dok Ondar's. There are two sizes. I'm not sure if they are the same blades, but I would guess they are. These are the blades that sell with the legendary hilts. The blades are about $50.


----------



## cdatkins

I overheard an interesting conversation re: GE while waiting in line for Mission Breakout (disclaimer: we loved GE and visited multiple times on our week long trip)

One middle age woman and two younger women were talking about GE. Here are some sample quotes:

“I liked it, but I am not a huge Star Wars fan.”

“Smugglers Run is just like Star Tours with buttons.”

“There is not enough to do in the land, it only took us 2 hours to see it.”

“I don’t like Avatar, but I loved World of Avatar at Disney World and I would definitely go back. I don’t feel the same about Galaxy’s Edge.”


----------



## midnight star

Ok I’m grounding myself from buying anymore merchandise..this summer alone I’ve already gotten a droid, toy story dooney, Disney dress, bo peep bow, and now the loth cat...lol leaving the park now before I’m tempted to buy anything else lol

Also, not sure if anyone has mentioned, I think the Porgs are sold out. I didn’t see any when I was buying the loth cat.


----------



## DLgal

t3hWheez said:


> Go when it's cooler is always my go-to decision.



This June was freezing. 

My vote is June.


----------



## dina444444

DLgal said:


> This June was freezing.
> 
> My vote is June.


This June was back to what June used to be like near the beach. I’m shocked I haven’t had to put my AC on yet since it’s still cooling down at night.


----------



## DLgal

dina444444 said:


> This June was back to what June used to be like near the beach. I’m shocked I haven’t had to put my AC on yet since it’s still cooling down at night.



Well, yes and no. Temps even inland Orange County were lower than normal. We had numerous days where it was cloudy all day, and the clouds never burned off. There were mornings and nights in the 50s. We didn't swim in our pools until late in the month. The one exception was that 2 day heat wave around the 8-9. Then it was back to cold and gloomy. 

But you're correct that June isn't typically hot.


----------



## smartlabelprint

EmJ said:


> Thank you!!! And no curses at all, lol. It’s all just tea leaf reading. Just before I read your reply I was telling DH that I was leaning toward staying with March. January is also so close to Christmas and our son’s birthday; we’d be cramming the whole years worth of fun into three weeks and then wallowing the rest of the year
> 
> I’m feeling a call to June, but our son is SO EXCITED, I don’t think I could break it to him that he has to wait another four months. He already couldn’t wait to build a Droid, that he created this R2 unit . And hey, if it turns out to be busy or merch is low, well then, all the more reason to come back in 2021, right?


I wouldn’t change your dates.


----------



## Pluto 32

Hey everyone!

I am very excited to visit SWGE! We will be in town for a few weeks and I'm for sure going! I'm thinking 7/24. For those of you that have already been multiple times (mostly speaking to the AP holders) what is the best (least crowded) day of the week to visit? In contrast, what is the worst day of the week and should be avoided?

 Thanks!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

midnight star said:


> Ok I’m grounding myself from buying anymore merchandise..this summer alone I’ve already gotten a droid, toy story dooney, Disney dress, bo peep bow, and now the loth cat...lol leaving the park now before I’m tempted to buy anything else lol
> 
> Also, not sure if anyone has mentioned, I think the Porgs are sold out. I didn’t see any when I was buying the loth cat.


Were you in DL this morning?  We’re at DCA now, but we were over there this morning.


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Were you in DL this morning?  We’re at DCA now, but we were over there this morning.


Yes I was in DL most of the morning. Only went to DCA to do RSR and Soarin. I was on Batuu around 10:30-11ish.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

midnight star said:


> Yes I was in DL most of the morning. Only went to DCA to do RSR and Soarin. I was on Batuu around 10:30-11ish.


Ah, we got there about 11:30.  Fantasyland and Tomorrowland were so delightfully empty for the first hour with everyone else at SWGE!  And then we hit MFSR a bit before noon and only waited 40 minutes.


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Ah, we got there about 11:30.  Fantasyland and Tomorrowland were so delightfully empty for the first hour with everyone else at SWGE!  And then we hit MFSR a bit before noon and only waited 40 minutes.


Yeah it was soo quiet this morning! It was amazing! I came for rope drop. Did Space, Matterhorn, Indy, had breakfast at Red Rose Tavern, and tried getting a pic with Peter Pan but he was moving too fast.When I went over to Fantasyland to do Alice, I was confused on how to get into the line because I'm used to seeing a long line of people in it haha. I did MFSR single rider and waited about 15 minutes.


----------



## cdatkins

If anyone cares to read my longish thoughts on Galaxy’s Edge from my trip report thread, please follow this link: Thoughts on Galaxy’s Edge July 5-14


----------



## fly girl

baozi said:


> I rode Smuggler's Run several times and thought that there would be many assumptions in order to fully enjoy it. For instance, the most important role, pilot, one controls vertical, the other controls horizontal. They need to both do well. Basically it is star tours + the interactive part, and the interactive part is highly dependent on the whole team. So I feel that it might be much fun only if either the whole crew is one party or the whole crew do really well.



Agree 100%. We rode SR twice. Once as a family (3) and once as single riders. As a family we got 2 pilots and a gunner. The rest of our group was adults and they rode before. I was very nervous being the pilot and I'll admit, I crashed once in the beginning. But the guy who had been on the ride 10 times said we got the highest score he's ever had. He was stoked, to say the least. 

Second time as single riders. Had a mom and children with me and dd. Her kids complained they didn't want to be the pilots. DD took one of the spots. Mom was other pilot. Kids were gunners and engineer with me. Engineer is a nothing spot. I didn't like it after being the pilot. It also didn't help that the kid in front of me was crying and I was trying to help her be a gunner. Mom was too busy taking pictures of her kids to be a pilot and we crashed at least 6 times. My daughter tried to help the mom but she didn't care.  It was not a fun experience. 

No doubt, that ride is dependent upon who you are with. I wasn't a huge fan.   



BadPinkTink said:


> Not true, Im a single rider and did Smugglers run 5 times. 3 Times on one day and twice on the second day. I got all 3 positions. Each of the 5 times I was with random people. The ride was amazing fun all 5 times, even when there was a child as the pilot. Everyone was shouting and cheering, the ride enjoyment was NOT diminished just because all 5 times we were groups of strangers. Going to hyperdrive is a rush, no matter WHO is pilot.



I am glad you had a different experience than I did. I had no cheering and happiness on my single rider experience. I had tears and fighting from a family and no one paying attention. It sucked. It really did. Good thing I didn't wait long. 





cdatkins said:


> I overheard an interesting conversation re: GE while waiting in line for Mission Breakout (disclaimer: we loved GE and visited multiple times on our week long trip)
> 
> One middle age woman and two younger women were talking about GE. Here are some sample quotes:
> 
> “I liked it, but I am not a huge Star Wars fan.”
> 
> “Smugglers Run is just like Star Tours with buttons.”
> 
> “There is not enough to do in the land, it only took us 2 hours to see it.”
> 
> “I don’t like Avatar, but I loved World of Avatar at Disney World and I would definitely go back. I don’t feel the same about Galaxy’s Edge.”



Although this wasn't me, it definitely could have been. 

1. I did like it, but not in awe of it. Granted, I am not a huge SW fan. The only ones I sorta know are the early ones. This land felt very spartan and cold. Yeah, I know it is supposed to be, but I didn't feel immersed. No music to get me pumped up. Only 1 ride which I felt was just ok. (It really is the Navi River Journey of SWGE), and shops I had no interest in. 

2. It was kind of like Star Tours but amped up a bit. I feel each ride is really dependent upon who you are with. (read above)

3. Agree. We did it all in 2 hours. We went to Oga's twice. Rode SR twice. Looked around and watched the storm troopers (probably my favorite thing) and looked in the gift shops even though we had no interest in buying anything. It is all based on the new SW's which we knew going in, but man we really miss the old. Even when we were in Oga's the DJ played a new techno version of the original bar scene music. People went NUTS!!! IMHO, they are doing themselves a HUGE disservice by not incorporating more original SW's things. People want to recognize things ... if you only know the old (like me) you won't see much. DH grew up with SW's. He felt the same way. He could recognize a lot more than I could, but he missed the old. 

4. I did like the movie Avatar. And I loved the look of Pandora at WDW. It is beautiful. I guess that is where SWGE differs, but it cannot be beautiful and lush. It is not supposed to be. I just didn't get that wow factor like I did at Pandora. DH (who by far loves SW over Avatar) said Pandora was better. I was more sad for him as he was really looking forward to SWGE. 
Even with WWOHP I don't know anything and really felt immersed. I felt like I was inside of this world. I just didn't get that same feeling in SWGE. I can't put my finger on why, but the magic I wanted to feel just wasn't there.


----------



## Mrs. W

cdatkins said:


> I overheard an interesting conversation re: GE while waiting in line for Mission Breakout (disclaimer: we loved GE and visited multiple times on our week long trip)
> 
> One middle age woman and two younger women were talking about GE. Here are some sample quotes:
> 
> “I liked it, but I am not a huge Star Wars fan.”
> 
> “Smugglers Run is just like Star Tours with buttons.”
> 
> “There is not enough to do in the land, it only took us 2 hours to see it.”
> 
> “I don’t like Avatar, but I loved World of Avatar at Disney World and I would definitely go back. I don’t feel the same about Galaxy’s Edge.”



Interesting. I said many of those same things to others, specifically about the ride’s similarity to Star Tours, and the comparison of SW:GE to Pandora at WDW. 

I wasn’t wowed by anything, but overall, I thought the land was well done.


----------



## bethwc101

I am wondering how this delay of ROTR will/won't impact Marvel Land opening. In theory phase 1 is scheduled to open Summer 2020. I wonder if having crews on ROTR longer than planned will impact that or maybe they will wait to open all of Marvel Land at once instead of a phase1 phase2 opening like they have said they are doing.
Thoughts?


----------



## Jperiod

Follow up to my husband's blade snafu.  Got some major pixie dust!  Savi's gave him a new blade for free!  Disney magic is still very much alive and well! 

We've been here since Saturday.  It was Vidcon over the weekend and saturday was the least busy so far.

We've been on MFSR 3 times so far and have had a great time each time.  Engineer and Pilot are our favorites and crashing has been just as much fun as flying well (my son and husband tried crashing on the second flight, got it to 12% or something!).  Not sure about the complaints, maybe because my family is very "enthusiastic" all the time?


----------



## poptart90

Pluto 32 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I am very excited to visit SWGE! We will be in town for a few weeks and I'm for sure going! I'm thinking 7/24. For those of you that have already been multiple times (mostly speaking to the AP holders) what is the best (least crowded) day of the week to visit? In contrast, what is the worst day of the week and should be avoided?
> 
> Thanks!



We stayed 12 days end of June through July, and the slowest day by far was Sunday morning! But honestly, all the mornings are slow right now. Get there at rope drop and you are golden for at least 2 hours if you have a plan and move around with a purpose. Of course not SWGE...the hoard still lines up in the morning! I would see SWGE around dinner time (like others have posted) when the wait time drops to under an hour. 

As for the worst day? For us it was Saturday. And I attributed that to the $99 AP summer ticket deal...
Which also made sense with the quieter Sunday. Back to work time? Not spending $99 to visit that day? Or could’ve just been our luck!

Can’t wait to hear what you think!!


----------



## fly girl

Jperiod said:


> We've been on MFSR 3 times so far and have had a great time each time.  Engineer and Pilot are our favorites and crashing has been just as much fun as flying well (my son and husband tried crashing on the second flight, got it to 12% or something!).  *Not sure about the complaints, maybe because my family is very "enthusiastic" all the time?  *




If you were with the family of 4 who had kids fighting over spots (the CM repeatedly told them to please decide) a mom who was ambivalent and kept yelling at her kids to pose for pictures the whole ride, and a child crying loudly the _entire_ time you’d understand why it all depends on who you’re with. 

Yes, that family really put a sour taste in my mouth about how bad it can be. I don’t need you to be “enthusiastic” I just need you to realize your actions also affect other people on your team.


----------



## EmJ

bethwc101 said:


> I am wondering how this delay of ROTR will/won't impact Marvel Land opening. In theory phase 1 is scheduled to open Summer 2020. I wonder if having crews on ROTR longer than planned will impact that or maybe they will wait to open all of Marvel Land at once instead of a phase1 phase2 opening like they have said they are doing.
> Thoughts?


I didn’t know that Marvel Land was supposed to open in phases, but Disney might be rethinking that particular strategy.... Unless each phase will have a marquee E-ticket to go with it, they might be better off opening all at once and not repeating that particular part of the SWGE problem.


----------



## Goose&mavie

Went to SWGE today. Wow! We grew up on the “original” Star Wars and loved how they did GE and Batuu. It stunned from the first moment we walked in.

From our hotel room (DLH) I logged into the Disney site at 7am to try to make reservations for Savi’s workshop. I had to refresh a few times, but I was able to select my time by 7:02am. We chose an afternoon time to hope to have a shorter wait for SR potentially.

Went to SWGE at 12 noon, it was busy but not uncomfortably so. But it was really hot and like others have said, there’s hardly any shade.

It was really confusing at Savi’s, a CM there gave us incorrect directions for when to come back and where to start, but once we got everything sorted, the experience itself was wonderful. I was an observer and for me it was also amazing!  They were running about a half hour late for our reservation time, so use that as a guide not as a confirmed time.

Prior to the appt time for Savi’s, we explored the land, and ran into some stormtroopers which was fun and had a wonderful interaction with Chewbacca and then Rey. That was truly amazing and brought the biggest smile to our daughter’s face.

Otherwise, DL and DCA were busy later in the day but not as packed as we were over spring break last year. 

We got to the park at 8:20 am and had some breakfast at market house before we started with the rides.  Utilizing maxpass we got to ride star tours twice, autotopia and Astro blasters all in the space of 1.5 hrs in the morning. Then we park hopped to DCA to ride on Soarin twice. Then did a mobile order for lunch — so easy!!


----------



## Goose&mavie

Oh BTW, the souvenir gift cards were back in stock. You need to put a minimum of $100 on to purchase it. It’s heavy and looks great


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Goose&mavie said:


> Oh BTW, the souvenir gift cards were back in stock. You need to put a minimum of $100 on to purchase it. It’s heavy and looks great


Where did you see them?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

theluckyrabbit said:


> Where did you see them?


They’re only at the Resistance shop now.  I suspect they’re trying to give people a reason to head over there!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Good to have confirmation on this! We love to hang out on that end anyway, so it's just one more reason to head that way next trip!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

theluckyrabbit said:


> Good to have confirmation on this! We love to hang out on that end anyway, so it's just one more reason to head that way next trip!


I was tempted to buy one yesterday, but I actually lost an (untelated) gift card recently, so I got some side-eye from my husband and decided against it.  They looked nice, though!


----------



## Goose&mavie

They were at the resistance kiosk/shop. That’s how we exited GE, which brought us out right by hungry bear restaurant.


----------



## cdatkins

@Goose&mavie when you rode Star Tours did you get Jakku and Crait both times or did you get other destinations too?

We rode it 3x in a week and got the same thing every time. It was really disappointing as we were hoping to do Star Tours multiple times to see as many destinations as possible.


----------



## bethwc101

EmJ said:


> I didn’t know that Marvel Land was supposed to open in phases, but Disney might be rethinking that particular strategy.... Unless each phase will have a marquee E-ticket to go with it, they might be better off opening all at once and not repeating that particular part of the SWGE problem.


This is what their article says,
"At Disneyland Resort, the new Super Hero-themed land will begin recruiting guests in 2020, with even more new experiences to follow."
Phase 2 which is supposed to be 2021 would add an "Avengers themed roller coaster". I wonder if the money lost on SWGE will remove the roller coaster from potential plans. 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rt-disneyland-paris-and-hong-kong-disneyland/


----------



## Goose&mavie

cdatkins said:


> @Goose&mavie when you rode Star Tours did you get Jakku and Crait both times or did you get other destinations too?
> 
> We rode it 3x in a week and got the same thing every time. It was really disappointing as we were hoping to do Star Tours multiple times to see as many destinations as possible.



We got 2 different places. The first was Jakku I believe with Darth Vader in the beginning and the 2nd had Kylo REN and we landed on Batuu. We were in the same pod B for both but they were different thankfully. Last year, regardless of where we rode, it was the exact same scenes.


----------



## Minnie84

What is everyone's experience with Smuggler's Run at rope drop? Can you enter SWGE through any entrance? Or are you forced to enter at a specific one? And lastly, where do they let people queue up at rope drop? We are trying to debate whether or not to rope drop on our first day allowed back in the park which is when our deluxe pass is unblocked on Aug.19. We are usually early risers and at the front of the lines in the morning. Our kids are 7 and 5 though and might not have the stamina to make it to Critter Country's entrance if it is a mad sprint ( walking sprint that is) Just wondering what other people have experienced so we can plan accordingly. Thanks!


----------



## cuteinnocent

If we are in the park for EMH, how is it going to Smuggler's run when it opens? Like can we line up like 10 minutes early for it inside the park and can we get through quickly?


----------



## BadPinkTink

cuteinnocent said:


> If we are in the park for EMH, how is it going to Smuggler's run when it opens? Like can we line up like 10 minutes early for it inside the park and can we get through quickly?



People start waiting in line as soon as the CM's let people into the park at 7am. Galaxys Edge people are held at the hub, at Frontierland entrance.  Anyone wanting to wait for 8am rope drop from Adventureland or Big Thunder Mountain are held in a separate line at Adventureland entrance. People are using the full hour of early opening to wait in line for SWGE. 

This is a photo I took , standing in the hub facing Frontierland entrance at 7.30 am on an early opening day, Tuesday 2 July


----------



## BadPinkTink

honestly I wouldnt bother with SWGE in the morning. For an 8am opening, on Sunday 30 June, we were let into the park at 7.45am. The SWGE people were held at Frontierland entrance. I would say the majority of people who were there for 8am opening went straight to the line at Frontierland for SWGE. At the end of Main Street CM'S direct the flow of people around the hub, to the Tomoorrowland side. A small trickle of people head to  Fantasyland and almost everyone else joins the SWGE line. 

The same on early opening days. Almost everyone at 7am heads for the SWGE line at Frontierland entrance and they spend the entire hour of early access waiting in line. 

Then at 8am, the general public rush to SWGE but they are BEHIND all the early access people.

This is a photo I took at 7.30am on an early opening day, Tuesday 2 July the SWGE people waiting in line at Frontierland entrance


----------



## ddwlms

On June 25, it was an MM day, they had everyone line up at the entrance to frontier land, and then walked us all the way thru critter country.  -We were about 1/3 way to half way back in the crowd when we started. There was a lot of pushing and jostling, (but no sprinting) and when there was room to spread out, people did, wreaking havoc when the space got narrow.  

We kept walking all the way to SR and thru the entire line without stopping (zero wait, except the time it takes to walk thru the queue.)  Once we got off the ride we were told that it was a 60 minute wait, so it seemed worth it.


----------



## Minnie84

BadPinkTink said:


> honestly I wouldnt bother with SWGE in the morning. For an 8am opening, on Sunday 30 June, we were let into the park at 7.45am. The SWGE people were held at Frontierland entrance. I would say the majority of people who were there for 8am opening went straight to the line at Frontierland for SWGE. At the end of Main Street CM'S direct the flow of people around the hub, to the Tomoorrowland side. A small trickle of people head to  Fantasyland and almost everyone else joins the SWGE line.
> 
> The same on early opening days. Almost everyone at 7am heads for the SWGE line at Frontierland entrance and they spend the entire hour of early access waiting in line.
> 
> Then at 8am, the general public rush to SWGE but they are BEHIND all the early access people.
> 
> This is a photo I took at 7.30am on an early opening day, Tuesday 2 July the SWGE people waiting in line at Frontierland entranceView attachment 417973


Yikes! Good to know. Thank you. Perhaps we will head over to SWGE later in the day!


----------



## Minnie84

ddwlms said:


> On June 25, it was an MM day, they had everyone line up at the entrance to frontier land, and then walked us all the way thru critter country.  -We were about 1/3 way to half way back in the crowd when we started. There was a lot of pushing and jostling, (but no sprinting) and when there was room to spread out, people did, wreaking havoc when the space got narrow.
> 
> We kept walking all the way to SR and thru the entire line without stopping (zero wait, except the time it takes to walk thru the queue.)  Once we got off the ride we were told that it was a 60 minute wait, so it seemed worth it.


Thank you!


----------



## kristensideaoffun

bethwc101 said:


> This is what their article says,
> "At Disneyland Resort, the new Super Hero-themed land will begin recruiting guests in 2020, with even more new experiences to follow."
> Phase 2 which is supposed to be 2021 would add an "Avengers themed roller coaster". I wonder if the money lost on SWGE will remove the roller coaster from potential plans.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rt-disneyland-paris-and-hong-kong-disneyland/



I doubt it. And I will not be surprised if this new Marvel land addition brings in larger crowds like Carsland did.


----------



## Jperiod

How do you interact with the characters in Batuu?  We saw Rey and Chewy last night but didn't know how to approach them so we could have a photo or something.  My daughter and I were quite shy and starstruck by Rey, but felt dumb randomly shouting "join the resistance!" or something to catch her attention.  Rey just seemed to follow Chewy and interact with only those Chewy was assaulting (and not us shy onlookers following!).     We'd like to try to catch her today, just not sure what to say to get her to pause and talk with us.


----------



## cdatkins

Jperiod said:


> How do you interact with the characters in Batuu?  We saw Rey and Chewy last night but didn't know how to approach them so we could have a photo or something.  My daughter and I were quite shy and starstruck by Rey, but felt dumb randomly shouting "join the resistance!" or something to catch her attention.  Rey just seemed to follow Chewy and interact with only those Chewy was assaulting (and not us shy onlookers following!).     We'd like to try to catch her today, just not sure what to say to get her to pause and talk with us.



Rey is tough to interact with. She stays on the move a lot and rarely slows down to give you an opportunity to talk to her.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Jperiod said:


> How do you interact with the characters in Batuu?  We saw Rey and Chewy last night but didn't know how to approach them so we could have a photo or something.  My daughter and I were quite shy and starstruck by Rey, but felt dumb randomly shouting "join the resistance!" or something to catch her attention.  Rey just seemed to follow Chewy and interact with only those Chewy was assaulting (and not us shy onlookers following!).     We'd like to try to catch her today, just not sure what to say to get her to pause and talk with us.



Depending on the time of day
Bright Suns - Daytime Greeting
Rising Moons - Evening / Night time Greeting
Face scan - photo, as in can I take a face scan with you?
Ask her about Porgs or other creatures
Ask her about  The Millennium Falcon, were you surprised that the heap of junk could still fly
Warn her about Kylo Ren or Stormtroopers


----------



## LizzyS

Jperiod said:


> How do you interact with the characters in Batuu?  We saw Rey and Chewy last night but didn't know how to approach them so we could have a photo or something.  My daughter and I were quite shy and starstruck by Rey, but felt dumb randomly shouting "join the resistance!" or something to catch her attention.  Rey just seemed to follow Chewy and interact with only those Chewy was assaulting (and not us shy onlookers following!).     We'd like to try to catch her today, just not sure what to say to get her to pause and talk with us.



Ask her about Reylo.


----------



## SD33

If it's a MM and you aren't in the park for early entry is it even worth showing up early to queue for Smugglers Run? Or is everyone from MM already going to be in line?


----------



## poptart90

kristensideaoffun said:


> I doubt it. And I will not be surprised if this new Marvel land addition brings in larger crowds like Carsland did.



I hope nothing changes with the Marvel plans...and agreed! My son "liked" SWGE, but he was content to visit the land three times in 12 days, the third time just to buy something he had been eyeing, not even to ride SR! It's not a land that's calling to him. But he is BEYOND excited for Marvels Land. Many more characters, many more options, cool villains also, etc, etc...

It hasn't been discussed (that I've seen yet) and perhaps this is simply a comment about my particular 8 year old, but there's not a male SW character from the new movies that my son is SUPER into. He thinks Rey is totally awesome. And Poe & Finn are cool. Kylo is meh at this point, maybe the third movie will change that? For him, it's mainly a new story about Rey - which it is. The new force awakening, right? However, I was a SUPER SW fan as a little kid. It worked for me & the neighborhood kids because the little boys were all Luke/Han and the little girls were all uh, PRINCESS Leia, right? Perfect role-play for everyone. And before I go up in flames here...LOL...I'm NOT suggesting or advocating gender roles, stereo types, anything gender specific!! Just a comment about the draw of the new SW storyline for boys to "play" or connect with, and how maybe that's contributed to the softer opening for SWGE. And how, like the OP above, Marvels will probably outshine SWGE. Options for all in that universe!! And again, not that an influx of little boys would somehow change the attendance. Please, I'm not suggesting that. Just a general difference in the two universes...Marvels has strong kick butt women AND men in the new movies, not to mention killer villains (uh, I may have been known to don the role of Proxima Midnight to my son's Captain America) and how the draw of SWGE would have likely been stronger for my son, had he not felt the greatest connection with and affinity for Chewie & the Stormtroopers!!


----------



## BadPinkTink

SD33 said:


> If it's a MM and you aren't in the park for early entry is it even worth showing up early to queue for Smugglers Run? Or is everyone from MM already going to be in line?



it is worth it to queue up for 8am general opening on an early opening day BUT FOR THE REST OF THE PARK  All the other lands are so quiet, headliners walk on or less than 10 minutes. Go to SWGE in the afternoon or evening


----------



## baozi

July 2nd, the entrance was at critter country, other entrances were blocked. The end of the line was around the hungry bear restaurant. The CMs were saying that "this is probably the longest line for the day", which was true. I hopped to DCA immediately and hopped back later in the day. The wait time was constantly around 60 minutes except in early morning.



SD33 said:


> If it's a MM and you aren't in the park for early entry is it even worth showing up early to queue for Smugglers Run? Or is everyone from MM already going to be in line?


----------



## sophy1996

SD33 said:


> If it's a MM and you aren't in the park for early entry is it even worth showing up early to queue for Smugglers Run? Or is everyone from MM already going to be in line?



We went on Saturday 7/13 and didn’t have early entry. We were at the one non-MM turnstile at 6:50 or so. After they let in MM people we moved over and were first in line at another turnstile.

We were let into the park around 7:35-7:40 and were among the front of the crowd waiting at Frontierland entrance at the Hub. There was a rope separating MM people from regular people but that was removed just before 8:00.  We were forced to go around to the Critter Country entrance to GE and plenty of people ended up in front of us, but we still had only a 15-minute wait for the ride.  But there also were lots and lots of people behind us waiting for rope drop. 

So I would say it’s still worth going if you’re willing to be at the park quite early. I’d do it again but I would maybe stand at Adventureland since they only seem to use the CC entrance first thing.


----------



## Keyframer30

Hey all,

Can anyone who has been to Droid Depot let me know if you can build R2 -D2?

My son wants to build R2 but I have been watching tons of footage and haven't seen all of his parts. I've seen the Silver with Blue dome...but haven't seen the body. I've seen the body in reversed Blue with Silver...and haven't seen the legs.

I know you can buy him boxed and pre-built but my son wants to select the parts and build him... 

Also, once inside the Depot, how long does it approximately take to select the parts and build a droid?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

When my daughter built hers on June 4, we talked to a mom who said she had to “talk her son out of” just picking all the parts to make a normal R2D2.  I honestly didn’t pay attention beyond that, and I realize that’s not definitive, but that makes me think yes?

It takes maybe 15 minutes?  It depends if you have to wait for a CM.


----------



## jglor

They definitely have all the parts to build R2-D2, but sometimes they sell out. The panels on the front come in a few different colors and you pick them out when you build. That's why they look gray on the bodies below.

Here's a picture of all the R series parts. Sorry, the picture isn't that great because they're behind a screen. Also, the white legs are cut off in the picture, but you can see them on the bottom left.


----------



## gardengirl2790

What are wait times like later in the day for the ride?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

BadPinkTink said:


> The same on early opening days. Almost everyone at 7am heads for the SWGE line at Frontierland entrance and they spend the entire hour of early access waiting in line.



But why though?


----------



## gardengirl2790

What are wait times like later in the day for the ride?


----------



## ChadHitchGhost

Anybody try shipping a light saber home yet?  I am curious approximate cost and how it worked out.  Any complications?
I will not be able to bring it on the plane with me when I take my trip later this year.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

gardengirl2790 said:


> What are wait times like later in the day for the ride?


You can check on the app anytime you’re interested.  We’ve waited about 45 minutes the last two times we’ve ridden, at about 3:00 and noon.  The 3:00 time said 45 minutes but was actually about 50; noon said 60 but was 42.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

I posted about this elsewhere, but on Sunday, we did this in the first hour by NOT rope-dropping SWGE:

Walked onto Alice
Teacups as the only teacup with people 
Walked onto Dumbo
Mr. Toads, waited maybe a minute
Storybook Land, boat to ourself
Matterhorn, less than 5 minute wait
Walked onto Star Tours
Used our Hyperspace Mountain FP right at 9;00, but the standby line wasn’t even to the FP entrance, so wouldn’t have needed one

We then rode MFSR around noon and waited 42 minutes. 

Seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## DisTXMom

Great info thanks!


----------



## DisTXMom

We are going to DLR in late September. Trying to get an idea of what to expect crowd-wise.  Southern CA select AP’s will be blocked on the weekend but the old Southern CA’s won’t be. I don’t know how many of those old pass holders there are and how it will impact crowds. Will this be a floodgate opening when the old Southern CA pass holder ban lifts?

We are getting Maxpass which will help in other areas of the park. Our past DLR trips have been in the summer and the crowds didn’t bother us. We are staying onsite and are not planning on doing the Halloween party.  

The single hardest thing for me to process is that Smuggler’s run wait times are around 60 minutes while over at WDW, Flight of Passage is still >2 hours and it opened more than 2 years ago. Perhaps it is just pass holders being blocked, people waiting for ROTR to open, increased capacity and the large number of other headliners nearby.   Just find it all a bit odd.


----------



## sophy1996

BadPinkTink said:


> it is worth it to queue up for 8am general opening on an early opening day BUT FOR THE REST OF THE PARK  All the other lands are so quiet, headliners walk on or less than 10 minutes. Go to SWGE in the afternoon or evening





Skyegirl1999 said:


> I posted about this elsewhere, but on Sunday, we did this in the first hour by NOT rope-dropping SWGE:
> 
> Walked onto Alice
> Teacups as the only teacup with people
> Walked onto Dumbo
> Mr. Toads, waited maybe a minute
> Storybook Land, boat to ourself
> Matterhorn, less than 5 minute wait
> Walked onto Star Tours
> Used our Hyperspace Mountain FP right at 9;00, but the standby line wasn’t even to the FP entrance, so wouldn’t have needed one
> 
> We then rode MFSR around noon and waited 42 minutes.
> 
> Seems like a good deal to me.



Which is great if you want to ride other stuff.   And it was a little sad to not take advantage of the low wait times. But our trip was a last-minute trip just for GE. There is no way that my DH wasn’t going directly there and spending most of his time there.  I was just lucky I got him to ride BTMR with me twice!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

DisTXMom said:


> We are going to DLR in late September. Trying to get an idea of what to expect crowd-wise.  Southern CA select AP’s will be blocked on the weekend but the old Southern CA’s won’t be. I don’t know how many of those old pass holders there are and how it will impact crowds. Will this be a floodgate opening when the old Southern CA pass holder ban lifts?
> 
> We are getting Maxpass which will help in other areas of the park. Our past DLR trips have been in the summer and the crowds didn’t bother us. We are staying onsite and are not planning on doing the Halloween party.
> 
> The single hardest thing for me to process is that Smuggler’s run wait times are around 60 minutes while over at WDW, Flight of Passage is still >2 hours and it opened more than 2 years ago. Perhaps it is just pass holders being blocked, people waiting for ROTR to open, increased capacity and the large number of other headliners nearby.   Just find it all a bit odd.


What are your actual park dates?

The weekends during Halloweentime are pretty busy, but with Maxpass and multiple days, you’ll be fine.

MFSR moves a lot of people, which helps, but it’s the lack of FP that’s really keeping wait times low IMO.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Jperiod said:


> How do you interact with the characters in Batuu?  We saw Rey and Chewy last night but didn't know how to approach them so we could have a photo or something...


They don't interact the way characters off planet do -- not like posing for M&G photos. Chewy will give hugs to kids (and adults, too) who run up to him. Rey answers questions quite seriously. If your daughter has a question -- maybe something about how to join the Resistance? -- Rey will answer, maybe while walking, so that you can snap a photo. I've seen Rey sitting next to kids and chatting. If your daughter can catch Rey while she's seated, that might work well for photos, too. But have some "serious" questions ready to go.


----------



## DisTXMom

Skyegirl1999 said:


> What are your actual park dates?
> 
> The weekends during Halloweentime are pretty busy, but with Maxpass and multiple days, you’ll be fine.
> 
> MFSR moves a lot of people, which helps, but it’s the lack of FP that’s really keeping wait times low IMO.


Thank you. Our park dates are 9/27-9/30.


----------



## Keyframer30

jglor said:


> They definitely have all the parts to build R2-D2, but sometimes they sell out. The panels on the front come in a few different colors and you pick them out when you build. That's why they look gray on the bodies below.
> 
> Here's a picture of all the R series parts. Sorry, the picture isn't that great because they're behind a screen. Also, the white legs are cut off in the picture, but you can see them on the bottom left.


This is perfect!

Thanks!


----------



## jglor

Keyframer30 said:


> This is perfect!
> 
> Thanks!


You're welcome. I'm planning on getting one, so I took the picture of the wall so I can plan out my colors, rather then just picking when I build. I got a picture of the BB wall too, but it's a bad angle, and I'm planning on making an R anyway.


----------



## Goldys4

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I posted about this elsewhere, but on Sunday, we did this in the first hour by NOT rope-dropping SWGE:
> 
> Walked onto Alice
> Teacups as the only teacup with people
> Walked onto Dumbo
> Mr. Toads, waited maybe a minute
> Storybook Land, boat to ourself
> Matterhorn, less than 5 minute wait
> Walked onto Star Tours
> Used our Hyperspace Mountain FP right at 9;00, but the standby line wasn’t even to the FP entrance, so wouldn’t have needed one
> 
> We then rode MFSR around noon and waited 42 minutes.
> 
> Seems like a good deal to me.



Thanks Skyegirl1999! This really helps my planning. We are going to DL for one day next week and I had no idea how we were going to tour the parks. I know quite a bit about WDW, but this is our first time to DL and since we only had one day I wanted to make sure we used our time wisely. My family wants to go to SWGE and I think with this info we'll probably hit it later in the day as opposed to the morning. We do have EMH that day (7/25) since we are staying at Paradise Pier, so if I can get my family moving I will definitely use that time doing something other than standing in line!


----------



## 2Gma

Wondering about Oga's: My spouse and I don't usually drink alcoholic beverages and will have our kids (10 & 12) with us, should I skip making an Oga's day-of-reservation? I'm willing to try other fun drinks though and take in the atmosphere! I was planning on visiting SWGE in afternoon so thought of using reservation as a way to get in just in case of capacity issues (going end of this month).  Or should we go to Docking Bay 7 instead?


----------



## Elias1901

Well. In our case, our first day at DL will be on a non-Magic Morning day... just a regular 8 AM morning opening at the park. We plan on arriving early, say sometime shortly after 7 AM or so... if we are somewhere near the front of the pack for rope drop, is hitting up Galaxy's Edge for Smuggler's Run first thing a good idea if we can walk on into the attraction with little to no wait?

Our plan was to arrive early for rope drop. Hit Smuggler's Run as soon as we get in as that is what my group is most looking forward to. We'd like to ride a few times at least but if re-riding as a group is a large wait after we get off the attraction, we could potentially split up and single rider it. Then we thought we might grab something quick for breakfast from Ronto Roasters. We plan on creating reservations once the 7 AM booking opens at Savi's for maybe around 9 AM or so? After Savi's, I thought we might grab some blue or green milk to try as we wander the land a bit, taking some of the sights in... perhaps set up at MaxPass for something else in the park as we stroll, thinking we may be out of the land around 10 AM or thereabouts??

We thought we'd use the next hour to hit a few attractions around the park and then place a mobile order for lunch at Docking Bay 7 and return for it around 11:25 AM or so... will a mobile food order guarantee us to get back into the land similar to a Savi's or cantina reservation would? If so, we'd just really be going back into the land for lunch as we have to be heading over to catch the monorail at 12:25 PM or so we'll make the tour of the Disneyland Hotel at 1 PM.

When we return to the park after the tour, we plan to do some more attractions until around 5:35 PM or so, at which we are hoping to have secured a cantina reservation earlier as well for a return time for around 6 PM so we can get back into the land to try out the cantina's offerings. We have a dinner at the Blue Bayou set for 7:40 PM, but we'd probably like to try to get on Smuggler's Run again if we could, if only just once or if we have to once again single rider it. If the line is too crazy, we would probably just hit a MaxPass attraction elsewhere, if there's time to do so before dinner...

After Blue Bayou, it seems to be mostly an evening of nighttime shows for us. Maybe sneaking in an attraction or two here and there, if there's time. We don't plan to be back in Galaxy's Edge at this point.

So... is this an okay plan? Or are there massive flaws with it? Otherwise, the next day (that is Magic Morning at DL), we plan to avoid DL right at the start of the morning and instead rope drop DCA and hit a few attractions in the morning and enjoy breakfast there, stuff like that... after lunch we plan to swap over to DL for the rest of the day. Is this an alright idea??

I guess I'm worried about making a fatally wrong move...


----------



## fly girl

2Gma said:


> Wondering about Oga's: My spouse and I don't usually drink alcoholic beverages and will have our kids (10 & 12) with us, should I skip making an Oga's day-of-reservation? I'm willing to try other fun drinks though and take in the atmosphere! I was planning on visiting SWGE in afternoon so thought of using reservation as a way to get in just in case of capacity issues (going end of this month).  Or should we go to Docking Bay 7 instead?



Personally, I would make the reservation. It is worth seeing, and I am not even a big SW person.  They do have several non alcoholic drinks for you and your family -- some are pretty cool too. (My DD had the Jabba Juice with the popping pearls and really liked it.)


----------



## LizzyS

Has anyone tried to fit the longest light saber blade from GE into one of the large lockers on Main Street?  We usually get one when we go (but we get a medium) and if I buy a saber (duh, that *is* happening), I'd like to know if it fits in the large lockers or not so I have a game plan on whether or not to take my merch back to the hotel or if it will fit.


----------



## bethwc101

LizzyS said:


> Has anyone tried to fit the longest light saber blade from GE into one of the large lockers on Main Street?  We usually get one when we go (but we get a medium) and if I buy a saber (duh, that *is* happening), I'd like to know if it fits in the large lockers or not so I have a game plan on whether or not to take my merch back to the hotel or if it will fit.


Don't forget you can always "check" your merchandise and multiple locations and just pick it up at the end of the day that way you don't have to make a trip just to drop off your merch. And if you are staying onsite they can take it to your hotel .


----------



## 3DisMunchkins

Just wondering what the queue is like? How much is interesting? How much is inside/AC? For example if the wait is 1 hour, is 1/2 of that outside in the sun? Wait times look pretty good at the moment (noon)

Thanks!!


----------



## LizzyS

bethwc101 said:


> Don't forget you can always "check" your merchandise and multiple locations and just pick it up at the end of the day that way you don't have to make a trip just to drop off your merch. And if you are staying onsite they can take it to your hotel .



I know this is an option, but I would prefer not to, tbh.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

So, the beginning is outside, and most of it is in shade, but depending how much of the “overflow” part you go into, you could be in the sun for a bit.  Then you go into a room with a big vehicle in the middle and lots of stuff to look at; we play “I spy” in there.  Then you do a switchback where there are windows looking at the back of the Falcon.  Then you’re in the room with Hondo. 

We’ve waited around 45-50 minutes the last couple of times, and it’s about half inside and half outside. 

It does move fast since there’s no FP.  The beginning has stuff to scan on the PlayDisney app, but we often don’t actually have time to scan it.


----------



## figment_jii

It's taken me a while, but I've finally processed my pictures and started writing up my trip report from the last Saturday during the reservation period.
Figment's HolidayTime, SpringTime, and Other Trip Reports, 2015-2019


----------



## sophy1996

LizzyS said:


> Has anyone tried to fit the longest light saber blade from GE into one of the large lockers on Main Street?  We usually get one when we go (but we get a medium) and if I buy a saber (duh, that *is* happening), I'd like to know if it fits in the large lockers or not so I have a game plan on whether or not to take my merch back to the hotel or if it will fit.



I thought we got one of the larger lockers on Main St (it was the more expensive locker), but no way would my DH's lightsaber fit in it.  It did fit in the largest locker in the picnic area just outside the park (and may have fit in one of the second-largest lockers out there, but we went with the largest since we had no way of measuring before paying).


----------



## fly girl

nothing else to add, @Skyegirl1999 nailed it!


----------



## midnight star

If you notice the line doing switchbacks in the back outside, where there is tape on the ground, that will be about 75 minutes.


----------



## 3DisMunchkins

Perfect...thanks!!


----------



## ParkHopper1

midnight star said:


> If you notice the line doing switchbacks in the back outside, where there is tape on the ground, that will be about 75 minutes.



Depends how many switchbacks. We just had three lanes in the back and we were on in 45 min from entering the attraction.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

ParkHopper1 said:


> Depends how many switchbacks. We just had three lanes in the back and we were on in 45 min from entering the attraction.


We’ve had some in the back the last two times we rode, too.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

2Gma said:


> Wondering about Oga's: My spouse and I don't usually drink alcoholic beverages and will have our kids (10 & 12) with us, should I skip making an Oga's day-of-reservation? I'm willing to try other fun drinks though and take in the atmosphere! I was planning on visiting SWGE in afternoon so thought of using reservation as a way to get in just in case of capacity issues (going end of this month).  Or should we go to Docking Bay 7 instead?


Agree with the pp -- Oga's is worth seeing at least once, with or without alcohol. We haven't ordered alcohol yet and enjoy Oga's every time. And we also enjoy Docking Bay 7. Maybe do a quick stop at Oga's for something fun and refreshing to drink, then hit Docking Bay 7 (use Mobile Ordering ahead of time) for a meal?


----------



## Elias1901

Elias1901 said:


> Well. In our case, our first day at DL will be on a non-Magic Morning day... just a regular 8 AM morning opening at the park. We plan on arriving early, say sometime shortly after 7 AM or so... if we are somewhere near the front of the pack for rope drop, is hitting up Galaxy's Edge for Smuggler's Run first thing a good idea if we can walk on into the attraction with little to no wait?
> 
> Our plan was to arrive early for rope drop. Hit Smuggler's Run as soon as we get in as that is what my group is most looking forward to. We'd like to ride a few times at least but if re-riding as a group is a large wait after we get off the attraction, we could potentially split up and single rider it. Then we thought we might grab something quick for breakfast from Ronto Roasters. We plan on creating reservations once the 7 AM booking opens at Savi's for maybe around 9 AM or so? After Savi's, I thought we might grab some blue or green milk to try as we wander the land a bit, taking some of the sights in... perhaps set up at MaxPass for something else in the park as we stroll, thinking we may be out of the land around 10 AM or thereabouts??
> 
> We thought we'd use the next hour to hit a few attractions around the park and then place a mobile order for lunch at Docking Bay 7 and return for it around 11:25 AM or so... will a mobile food order guarantee us to get back into the land similar to a Savi's or cantina reservation would? If so, we'd just really be going back into the land for lunch as we have to be heading over to catch the monorail at 12:25 PM or so we'll make the tour of the Disneyland Hotel at 1 PM.
> 
> When we return to the park after the tour, we plan to do some more attractions until around 5:35 PM or so, at which we are hoping to have secured a cantina reservation earlier as well for a return time for around 6 PM so we can get back into the land to try out the cantina's offerings. We have a dinner at the Blue Bayou set for 7:40 PM, but we'd probably like to try to get on Smuggler's Run again if we could, if only just once or if we have to once again single rider it. If the line is too crazy, we would probably just hit a MaxPass attraction elsewhere, if there's time to do so before dinner...
> 
> After Blue Bayou, it seems to be mostly an evening of nighttime shows for us. Maybe sneaking in an attraction or two here and there, if there's time. We don't plan to be back in Galaxy's Edge at this point.
> 
> So... is this an okay plan? Or are there massive flaws with it? Otherwise, the next day (that is Magic Morning at DL), we plan to avoid DL right at the start of the morning and instead rope drop DCA and hit a few attractions in the morning and enjoy breakfast there, stuff like that... after lunch we plan to swap over to DL for the rest of the day. Is this an alright idea??
> 
> I guess I'm worried about making a fatally wrong move...



Does anybody have any oppositions to these planning structures I've outlined yesterday? I'm wondering if this will work or if it is more worthwhile to re-write the whole plan by hitting the rest of the park at rope drop and instead have Savi's/Cantina/food reservations plotted for the afternoon hours, after we've done our tour of the DLH and returned to the park... or will it be way more crowded then and worse off to save it for like 2:30 - 3 PM?? Just feels like it'd be more hot and crowded by then! This will be a Wednesday in August, if that factor changes anything...


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Elias1901 said:


> Does anybody have any oppositions to these planning structures I've outlined yesterday? I'm wondering if this will work or if it is more worthwhile to re-write the whole plan by hitting the rest of the park at rope drop and instead have Savi's/Cantina/food reservations plotted for the afternoon hours, after we've done our tour of the DLH and returned to the park... or will it be way more crowded then and worse off to save it for like 2:30 - 3 PM?? Just feels like it'd be more hot and crowded by then! This will be a Wednesday in August, if that factor changes anything...


I mean, if you were only going for one day (particularly a Wednesday with no MM entries), I’d really advise starting in Fantasyland rather than SWGE.  But if your group is most excited for SW and you have multiple days, meh.

I’d make Savi’s for later than 9, though, because MFSR can easily get up to a 75-100 minute wait in the morning, and you can’t guarantee you’ll be at the front of the pack with the looooong route there (what if someone trips?).

ETA: Mobile order will NOT get you into the land if it’s closed.  But that doesn’t seem like a problem at this point.


----------



## midnight star

ParkHopper1 said:


> Depends how many switchbacks. We just had three lanes in the back and we were on in 45 min from entering the attraction.


Oh makes sense. When I rode 2 weeks ago, I'm not sure how many switchbacks, but the whole back area was full. All the lanes were used for switchbacks. I timed it on my phone and it was 1 hour and 22 minutes. So about 75 minutes, which is what was posted when we got in line.


----------



## Elias1901

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I mean, if you were only going for one day (particularly a Wednesday with no MM entries), I’d really advise starting in Fantasyland rather than SWGE.  But if your group is most excited for SW and you have multiple days, meh.
> 
> I’d make Savi’s for later than 9, though, because MFSR can easily get up to a 75-100 minute wait in the morning, and you can’t guarantee you’ll be at the front of the pack with the looooong route there (what if someone trips?).
> 
> ETA: Mobile order will NOT get you into the land if it’s closed.  But that doesn’t seem like a problem at this point.



Thanks for the advice! Though I guess I should have mentioned that we do have more than one day in Disneyland proper. Wednesday for most of the entire day (aside from the journey to DLH for the tour and back). Thursday we start in DCA (trying to avoid MM at DL and to show my newbie friends the opening rope drop moment at DCA as well as it will be our only morning begun there) and then cross over to Disneyland in the late morning or early afternoon. Going into the parks at any point on Friday and Saturday are up in the air due to D23 Expo being our first priority and we won't have ticketed access to the parks, only use of my CM MEP pass (which right now is DCA only). Sunday we start off at D23 but have plans to spend from around 3:30 PM til close at DCA (as we have ADR's for lunch and dinner). Monday is our last day at the parks, we primarily expect to be using it for more time in Disneyland and only crossing over to DCA if absolutely necessary to catch something we've missed or to get one last ride on some of our favorites over there...

So in total. The approximate time spent in DL for our trip will be almost 3 days, minus that bit of time we're planning to spend in DCA the morning of our 2nd day.

Any tip revisions based on that info? Also good note on Savi's also. Did the later return for the Cantina make sense? Or is there a better place to move that??


----------



## LizzyS

sophy1996 said:


> I thought we got one of the larger lockers on Main St (it was the more expensive locker), but no way would my DH's lightsaber fit in it.  It did fit in the largest locker in the picnic area just outside the park (and may have fit in one of the second-largest lockers out there, but we went with the largest since we had no way of measuring before paying).



Thanks for the info!  I have rented lockers in both spots before, but never the largest size.

Does anyone know if the locker dimensions are listed anywhere?


----------



## LizzyS

I'm going to answer my own question here:

Small Lockers - 9.5" wide, 11" high, 18" deep – $7

Medium Lockers - 12/5 wide, 17" high, 18" deep – $10

Large Lockers - 15" wide, 16.6" deep, 22.6" deep – $11

Extra Large - 15" wide, 23" high, 22.6" deep – $12 

Jumbo Lockers - 18" wide, 25" high, 37" deep -$15 

The jumbos look like they would accommodate the largest light saber blade, which I think is 36 inches long (someone correct me if I'm wrong).  The jumbos are only available in the Esplanade near the picnic area, as previously stated.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...at-star-wars-galaxys-edge-in-disneyland-park/
I thought there were no crowds?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...at-star-wars-galaxys-edge-in-disneyland-park/
> I thought there were no crowds?


Repeats, especially during the reservations!  

I mean, 20 of those riders have been me, sooo...


----------



## njchris

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Repeats, especially during the reservations!
> 
> I mean, 20 of those riders have been me, sooo...


I think you knocked me down to get in! So I only got on 19 times.


----------



## Michele King

LizzyS said:


> I know this is an option, but I would prefer not to, tbh.



We recently used this service. You check your lightsabers and other large items at the First Order Cargo Shop. Then at the end of the day it is waiting for you at Stroller Rental just outside the park. It was easy, fast, and convenient. It was the first time I used it and it was way nicer than using a locker which is what I have done in the past.


----------



## Elias1901

Michele King said:


> We recently used this service. You check your lightsabers and other large items at the First Order Cargo Shop. Then at the end of the day it is waiting for you at Stroller Rental just outside the park. It was easy, fast, and convenient. It was the first time I used it and it was way nicer than using a locker which is what I have done in the past.



That's a good tip actually. I think if I end up getting a droid or something, this will be a pretty handy pit-stop to make to dump it off and avoid carrying it around all day.


----------



## avalon451

Hey, does anybody know if the beer flight boards in Oga’s are back in stock?


----------



## zemmer

avalon451 said:


> Hey, does anybody know if the beer flight boards in Oga’s are back in stock?



They were not yesterday.


----------



## midnight star

Someone on Facebook posted a pic that the personality chips are restocked at the droid depot. Hoping they have them still on Saturday


----------



## LizzyS

Michele King said:


> We recently used this service. You check your lightsabers and other large items at the First Order Cargo Shop. Then at the end of the day it is waiting for you at Stroller Rental just outside the park. It was easy, fast, and convenient. It was the first time I used it and it was way nicer than using a locker which is what I have done in the past.



Thanks for that info, I'll consider it.


----------



## FrazierFamily

Have a couple questions about Smugglers Run.

I heard it’s possible that the pilots can make this a bumping ride that causes motion sickness. Does it create the feeling of drops the same way Star Tours or even Soarin does? I have a read a couple people say younger pilots can make it not a great experience. I don’t want to ruin anyone fun so I need to try to get an idea if I will be ok on this ride. I do not like the feeling of drops (I can do Pirates but that’s the biggest drop I will do).

Anyone have experience with single rider for Smugglers? Wondering if it moves pretty quickly like Cars usually does since it’s a 6 seater.


----------



## Michele King

FrazierFamily said:


> Have a couple questions about Smugglers Run.
> 
> I heard it’s possible that the pilots can make this a bumping ride that causes motion sickness. Does it create the feeling of drops the same way Star Tours or even Soarin does? I have a read a couple people say younger pilots can make it not a great experience. I don’t want to ruin anyone fun so I need to try to get an idea if I will be ok on this ride. I do not like the feeling of drops (I can do Pirates but that’s the biggest drop I will do).
> 
> Anyone have experience with single rider for Smugglers? Wondering if it moves pretty quickly like Cars usually does since it’s a 6 seater.


I get motion sickness, and for the most part this ride was fine for me. The only place that made me get a little queasy was at the end when Chewy takes over the controls and flies you back to base. This is at the very end as you are approaching the base planet after the asteroids. That gave a little queasy feeling but not that bad. I have ridden the ride multiple times. I generally cannot ride Incredicoaster or Guardians because of my motion sickness. Star Tours, Space, and Big Thunder do not bother me at all. So hopefully that gives you a frame of reference.


----------



## soniam

Michele King said:


> We recently used this service. You check your lightsabers and other large items at the First Order Cargo Shop. Then at the end of the day it is waiting for you at Stroller Rental just outside the park. It was easy, fast, and convenient. It was the first time I used it and it was way nicer than using a locker which is what I have done in the past.



Is this for any guest that purchases large items in Batuu, or only for DLR hotel guests? I might want to use this, since I will be buying stuff for me and DS and staying offsite.


----------



## amyg1975

I get motion sickness too, and this ride is fine for me.  I am so busy focusing on shooting things or fixing things, that I don’t notice any effects. 

My daughter loves this ride and was willing to stand in the 60 minute line tonight. It took 33 minutes to get our assignments and a total of 45 minutes from start to finish.


----------



## Michele King

soniam said:


> Is this for any guest that purchases large items in Batuu, or only for DLR hotel guests? I might want to use this, since I will be buying stuff for me and DS and staying offsite.


Anyone can use it. Its free and easy to do.


----------



## fly girl

FrazierFamily said:


> Anyone have experience with single rider for Smugglers? Wondering if it moves pretty quickly like Cars usually does since it’s a 6 seater.



We did single rider, and it moved well. I think the wait time for regular line was 50 minutes and we did it in 20 with single rider.


----------



## BadPinkTink

FrazierFamily said:


> Anyone have experience with single rider for Smugglers? Wondering if it moves pretty quickly like Cars usually does since it’s a 6 seater.



I did single rider 5 times over 2 days in SWGE.

The single rider is a side corridor to the far left of the standby entrance. The corridor splits into 2 sides, left and right. You can go either side. There are 3 levels of steps / stairs on each side, 2 sets then a corner and then one set to the top.  At the top of the stairs you are at the loading area for the standby line. The CM will call the next party from the standby line and ask how many in the party. Then depending on the party size from the standby line, they may call up to 3 people from the single rider line.

The handing out of positions is completely up to the CM. Some just randomly hand out the cards, some choose specific people in the group to be pilot and then give out the other cards randomly. There is about 5 minutes to try to swap positions in your group once you are in the loading area. 

I got engineer 3 times, gunner once and pilot once. 

The single rider wait time is approx 20 minutes once you go up the first set of steps. If the single rider line is back at the main corridor before the two sides of steps, leave and come back another time.


----------



## SD33

For those of you who have ridden Smuggler's Run, how good is it? I know this is very subjective, but what would you give it out of 10? Especially compared to, say, big E-Ticket attractions like Indie and Space Mountain and Splash Mountain? I only ask because I'm really never that pumped for the new motion simulator ride no matter what theme park it pops up in. It's always a bit...meh? 

But SR looks a lot more interactive so wondering if that takes it up a notch or two? 

So what do you give it out of 10? And what ride in the Disney lineup hits that 10 mark for you?


----------



## BadPinkTink

SD33 said:


> For those of you who have ridden Smuggler's Run, how good is it? I know this is very subjective, but what would you give it out of 10? Especially compared to, say, big E-Ticket attractions like Indie and Space Mountain and Splash Mountain? I only ask because I'm really never that pumped for the new motion simulator ride no matter what theme park it pops up in. It's always a bit...meh?
> 
> But SR looks a lot more interactive so wondering if that takes it up a notch or two?
> 
> So what do you give it out of 10? And what ride in the Disney lineup hits that 10 mark for you?



each person has different idea on good, so this is my description

You sit in a cockpit very similar to what you see in the movies.
The seats are 2 pilots at the front, 2 gunners in the middle, 2 engineers at the back
The seats area actually along the the 2 sides, with a centre aisle, IMO the view of the action is not obstructed from the back seats.
The seats have lap belts, similar to Star Tours. The engineers and gunners can hold onto handles in the seat backs in front of them.
The 2 pilots have a desk in front of them, the gunners and engineers have a wall of buttons on the side wall.
The buttons light up, like the game Simon Says and you press them as required
Hondo gives audio instructions, tells the pilots when to pull the lever to go to Hyperdrive, the gunners when to fire and the engineers when to fix things
There is auto mode or manual mode for gunner position, cant remember about other positions
The left pilot gear stick moves the ship left and right, the right pilot gear stick moves the ship up and down. 
The purpose of the mission is to collect coaxium tubes. Most crew will only get 1, but some will get 2. 
The cockpit moves about depending on the pilots, the more times you crash into things, the more bumped around you get. 
If you get lost in the action, and shout and cheer and just really not think or be too serious about the experience, you will enjoy it more
Dont get too caught up in, oh I have to be pilot, one ride I did, there was a mother and daughter first time on the ride and they were both pilots. The child was not able to follow the instruction and afterwards I heard the mother say, that was cool but maybe next time we wont be pilots. 
It feels alot more real than Star Tours, you dont wear the 3 D glasses
Star Tours just felt very dated and flat after Smugglers Run.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

SD33 said:


> For those of you who have ridden Smuggler's Run, how good is it? I know this is very subjective, but what would you give it out of 10? Especially compared to, say, big E-Ticket attractions like Indie and Space Mountain and Splash Mountain? I only ask because I'm really never that pumped for the new motion simulator ride no matter what theme park it pops up in. It's always a bit...meh?
> 
> But SR looks a lot more interactive so wondering if that takes it up a notch or two?
> 
> So what do you give it out of 10? And what ride in the Disney lineup hits that 10 mark for you?


It’s very comparable to Star Tours.  I’d rank them similarly.


----------



## teach22180

BadPinkTink said:


> each person has different idea on good, so this is my description
> 
> You sit in a cockpit very similar to what you see in the movies.
> The seats are 2 pilots at the front, 2 gunners in the middle, 2 engineers at the back
> The seats area actually along the the 2 sides, with a centre aisle, IMO the view of the action is not obstructed from the back seats.
> The seats have lap belts, similar to Star Tours. The engineers and gunners can hold onto handles in the seat backs in front of them.
> The 2 pilots have a desk in front of them, the gunners and engineers have a wall of buttons on the side wall.
> The buttons light up, like the game Simon Says and you press them as required
> Hondo gives audio instructions, tells the pilots when to pull the lever to go to Hyperdrive, the gunners when to fire and the engineers when to fix things
> There is auto mode or manual mode for gunner position, cant remember about other positions
> The left pilot gear stick moves the ship left and right, the right pilot gear stick moves the ship up and down.
> The purpose of the mission is to collect coaxium tubes. Most crew will only get 1, but some will get 2.
> The cockpit moves about depending on the pilots, the more times you crash into things, the more bumped around you get.
> If you get lost in the action, and shout and cheer and just really not think or be too serious about the experience, you will enjoy it more
> Dont get too caught up in, oh I have to be pilot, one ride I did, there was a mother and daughter first time on the ride and they were both pilots. The child was not able to follow the instruction and afterwards I heard the mother say, that was cool but maybe next time we wont be pilots.
> It feels alot more real than Star Tours, you dont wear the 3 D glasses
> Star Tours just felt very dated and flat after Smugglers Run.


Thanks Tink. I have a question for those of you who go with families. I will be solo and this ride sounds really interactive. Do you want me to sit reasonably quietly and just do my job or engage with your family? I'm honestly curious. I know it will be different in each group but I wanted to azk.


----------



## BadPinkTink

teach22180 said:


> Thanks Tink. I have a question for those of you who go with families. I will be solo and this ride sounds really interactive. Do you want me to sit reasonably quietly and just do my job or engage with your family? I'm honestly curious. I know it will be different in each group but I wanted to azk.



I was solo in Disneyland and on all 5 rides of Smugglers Run. TBH, just be you, holler and cheer and yell instructions, if thats what you feel like. Dont be worrying about "intruding" on a families ride. Chat with your fellow riders as you wait to be called to your pod, it breaks the ice and then everyone has a better ride, instead of sitting stiffly in silence. Any you will find as the experience starts you naturally engage.


----------



## midnight star

Got my personality chip for my droid. Decided to make mine bad and bought a first order one lol


----------



## midnight star

SD33 said:


> For those of you who have ridden Smuggler's Run, how good is it? I know this is very subjective, but what would you give it out of 10? Especially compared to, say, big E-Ticket attractions like Indie and Space Mountain and Splash Mountain? I only ask because I'm really never that pumped for the new motion simulator ride no matter what theme park it pops up in. It's always a bit...meh?
> 
> But SR looks a lot more interactive so wondering if that takes it up a notch or two?
> 
> So what do you give it out of 10? And what ride in the Disney lineup hits that 10 mark for you?


I personally think it’s better than Star Tours. The graphics are cool, and it feels like you’re flying. When you crash into things you really feel it. I’m not a big fan of simulator or rides that require work (I.e. TSMM and Buzz). But I don’t think the ride is too complicated. I was worried about that aspect before doing it too.


----------



## Ladyhawke

BadPinkTink said:


> each person has different idea on good, so this is my description
> 
> You sit in a cockpit very similar to what you see in the movies.
> The seats are 2 pilots at the front, 2 gunners in the middle, 2 engineers at the back
> The seats area actually along the the 2 sides, with a centre aisle, IMO the view of the action is not obstructed from the back seats.
> The seats have lap belts, similar to Star Tours. The engineers and gunners can hold onto handles in the seat backs in front of them.
> The 2 pilots have a desk in front of them, the gunners and engineers have a wall of buttons on the side wall.
> The buttons light up, like the game Simon Says and you press them as required
> Hondo gives audio instructions, tells the pilots when to pull the lever to go to Hyperdrive, the gunners when to fire and the engineers when to fix things
> There is auto mode or manual mode for gunner position, cant remember about other positions
> The left pilot gear stick moves the ship left and right, the right pilot gear stick moves the ship up and down.
> The purpose of the mission is to collect coaxium tubes. Most crew will only get 1, but some will get 2.
> The cockpit moves about depending on the pilots, the more times you crash into things, the more bumped around you get.
> If you get lost in the action, and shout and cheer and just really not think or be too serious about the experience, you will enjoy it more
> Dont get too caught up in, oh I have to be pilot, one ride I did, there was a mother and daughter first time on the ride and they were both pilots. The child was not able to follow the instruction and afterwards I heard the mother say, that was cool but maybe next time we wont be pilots.
> It feels alot more real than Star Tours, you dont wear the 3 D glasses
> Star Tours just felt very dated and flat after Smugglers Run.



Thank you for the descriptions. That helps so much. I will be going over this whole thread to take notes. But this post helps us so much.


----------



## FrazierFamily

teach22180 said:


> Thanks Tink. I have a question for those of you who go with families. I will be solo and this ride sounds really interactive. Do you want me to sit reasonably quietly and just do my job or engage with your family? I'm honestly curious. I know it will be different in each group but I wanted to azk.



I am going to be solo too.. I intend to have fun for me. If a family at Disneyland, riding a new ride, gets irritated due to my excitement then poohey on them


----------



## DisneyAndreaM

Here now and didn’t have time to read through 39 pages, so not sure if it’s been mentioned but want to share my experience this morning. 

They have not been doing the boarding groups so I wrongly assumed that all entrances to the land would be open this morning. (Not just Critter Country.) We are staying at DLR so we had early entry. Got in at 7 and went on Hyperspace Mountain and then went and lined up at Fantasyland along with many other people
at 7:30. At 2 minutes to 8, CM comes by to say that only Critter Country entry is open at 8. By that time we didn’t have time to go back to the Hub so just followed the masses the long way. Long story short, hundreds of people got in ahead of us and I still haven’t been on MFSR  Hoping to get on tonight if I can last that long!


----------



## midnight star

DisneyAndreaM said:


> Here now and didn’t have time to read through 39 pages, so not sure if it’s been mentioned but want to share my experience this morning.
> 
> They have not been doing the boarding groups so I wrongly assumed that all entrances to the land would be open this morning. (Not just Critter Country.) We are staying at DLR so we had early entry. Got in at 7 and went on Hyperspace Mountain and then went and lined up at Fantasyland along with many other people
> at 7:30. At 2 minutes to 8, CM comes by to say that only Critter Country entry is open at 8. By that time we didn’t have time to go back to the Hub so just followed the masses the long way. Long story short, hundreds of people got in ahead of us and I still haven’t been on MFSR  Hoping to get on tonight if I can last that long!


Oh no  if it helps. We got in line for MFSR around 1:50-2ish, and were off by 2:30. The posted time was 75 minutes. I noticed though the line did curve into the back part at all, so I knew it would be less than 75 minutes. So it could be a shorter wait than posted depending on where the line is.


----------



## FrazierFamily

DisneyAndreaM said:


> Here now and didn’t have time to read through 39 pages, so not sure if it’s been mentioned but want to share my experience this morning.
> 
> They have not been doing the boarding groups so I wrongly assumed that all entrances to the land would be open this morning. (Not just Critter Country.) We are staying at DLR so we had early entry. Got in at 7 and went on Hyperspace Mountain and then went and lined up at Fantasyland along with many other people
> at 7:30. At 2 minutes to 8, CM comes by to say that only Critter Country entry is open at 8. By that time we didn’t have time to go back to the Hub so just followed the masses the long way. Long story short, hundreds of people got in ahead of us and I still haven’t been on MFSR  Hoping to get on tonight if I can last that long!



I have been keeping an eye on the wait times the last few days. It has calmed down every day in the afternoon.


----------



## Ladyhawke

fly girl said:


> We did single rider, and it moved well. I think the wait time for regular line was 50 minutes and we did it in 20 with single rider.



Are they likely to give the pilot positions to those in the group? Or are the cards really randomly shuffled when handed out?


----------



## Michele King

Ladyhawke said:


> Are they likely to give the pilot positions to those in the group? Or are the cards really randomly shuffled when handed out?


I have ridden this ride about 5 times and every time we rode it, the pilot positions were usually given to those in the regular line as the pilot positions are usually given first. However I have heard that they sometimes give them out last and single riders have gotten them, but i think that is more the exception than the rule. If being pilot is really important then I would wait in the regular line and also mention it to the guy handing out the assignments.


----------



## fly girl

Ladyhawke said:


> Are they likely to give the pilot positions to those in the group? Or are the cards really randomly shuffled when handed out?



My family of 3 (split into me and dd, dh in another group) were all given engineer slots initially.  Dd wound up with pilot position after the group we were with had a family fight.  Yeah, good times on that trip.


----------



## Ladyhawke

fly girl said:


> My family of 3 (split into me and dd, dh in another group) were all given engineer slots initially.  Dd wound up with pilot position after the group we were with had a family fight.  Yeah, good times on that trip.



You mean another family that was in the group you were a part of had a fight over who would be the pilot?  So your DD ended up being the pilot instead?


----------



## fly girl

Ladyhawke said:


> You mean another family that was in the group you were a part of had a fight over who would be the pilot?  So your DD ended up being the pilot instead?



The family fought for so long, the CM had to get stern and force them to take a seat. The young daughter didn’t want any position and cried the entire flight. The mom was the other pilot and was too busy taking pictures to fly and we crashed repeatedly because she didn’t care. The boys just kept arguing because the one kid wouldn’t look at his mom when she was trying to take a picture. Did she attempt to console her daughter behind her? Nope! I did as the engineer behind her. 

It.Was.A.Nightmare!!! 

That ride is dependent upon who you are with. I’m sure we were extremely unlucky that time around, but it really sucked.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

fly girl said:


> The family fought for so long, the CM had to get stern and force them to take a seat. The young daughter didn’t want any position and cried the entire flight. The mom was the other pilot and was too busy taking pictures to fly and we crashed repeatedly because she didn’t care. The boys just kept arguing because the one kid wouldn’t look at his mom when she was trying to take a picture. Did she attempt to console her daughter behind her? Nope! I did as the engineer behind her.
> 
> It.Was.A.Nightmare!!!
> 
> That ride is dependent upon who you are with. I’m sure we were extremely unlucky that time around, but it really sucked.


That sounds horrible! What is wrong with people???


----------



## Ladyhawke

fly girl said:


> The family fought for so long, the CM had to get stern and force them to take a seat. The young daughter didn’t want any position and cried the entire flight. The mom was the other pilot and was too busy taking pictures to fly and we crashed repeatedly because she didn’t care. The boys just kept arguing because the one kid wouldn’t look at his mom when she was trying to take a picture. Did she attempt to console her daughter behind her? Nope! I did as the engineer behind her.
> 
> It.Was.A.Nightmare!!!
> 
> That ride is dependent upon who you are with. I’m sure we were extremely unlucky that time around, but it really sucked.



UGH!!! What a waste of the pilot position. More importantly, what a waste of what should be a great time.  They should have left and given their slots to others.  Sorry you had such a horrible time.


----------



## fly girl

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> That sounds horrible! What is wrong with people???



Too caught up in themselves to be considerate to others. In all fairness, this blame is solely on mom’s shoulders. Yes, kids were old enough to know how to behave, but with how she acted it’s clear they weren’t taught!


----------



## fly girl

Ladyhawke said:


> UGH!!! What a waste of the pilot position. More importantly, what a waste of what should be a great time.  They should have left and given their slots to others.  Sorry you had such a horrible time.



My thoughts exactly! How are you having a good time in that hot mess? There’s no way you are, and you just Debbie Downer-ed the whole ride for the rest of us. 

Well, dd & I just have another one of those memorable stories we will always bring up. I’m not as sour about as I was. Thankfully it was our second time and we didn't wait long in the single rider line.

(Edited for spelling.  Oops!)


----------



## BadPinkTink

Ladyhawke said:


> Are they likely to give the pilot positions to those in the group? Or are the cards really randomly shuffled when handed out?



I was single rider and I got pilot. Another time I got gunner and then I got engineer 3 times. IMO it depends on the CM. Some of them don't care and honestly don't know the order of the cards in the stack. Some of them separate the pilot cards and hand them to specific people.  The area where you get the cards moves fast, they call next group from the standby line, then call single riders to make it up to 6 people. Then you stand around the CM who tells you what colour boarding group you as they hand out the cards, and then you are moved into the boarding area.  The CM's are saying the same thing over and over every 5 minutes, so I'm sure at some stage, they get tired trying to stay upbeat and staying in character,  and they get soooo many requests from people specifically asking to be pilot, that to keep the line moving they don't really have time to separate the pilot cards in every single group.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Gift cards still in stock at the Resistance shop! By the way, apparently Disney Visa Rewards Cards don't work to purchase these the way they do at shops off planet. The CM tried several times and knew that the Rewards Card should work, but couldn't get the transaction to go through because her register wouldn't recognize the card as payment. So now I have two gift cards: one from Batuu and one from WOD!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

theluckyrabbit said:


> Gift cards still in stock at the Resistance shop! By the way, apparently Disney Visa Rewards Cards don't work to purchase these the way they do at shops off planet. The CM tried several times and knew that the Rewards Card should work, but couldn't get the transaction to go through because her register wouldn't recognize the card as payment. So now I have two gift cards: one from Batuu and one from WOD!


Hmmmm that is interesting. I wonder if it’s because the Disney rewards card is kind of like a gift card? 

I bought one of the metal gift cards yesterday (finally!) and it’s amazing... we love it!


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

Hello all, this is our first time back to SWGE since our 3 reservation trips.  On our way back from SDCC with 9 family members, and I can’t get the cantina reservation page to work.  It keeps crashing, or it shows available times, but no availability no matter how I adjust the party size.  Any tips?  Just check when we get there?


----------



## dina444444

GoldeneyezCA said:


> Hello all, this is our first time back to SWGE since our 3 reservation trips.  On our way back from SDCC with 9 family members, and I can’t get the cantina reservation page to work.  It keeps crashing, or it shows available times, but no availability no matter how I adjust the party size.  Any tips?  Just check when we get there?


Did you go online at 7am? If your trying now it’s definitely full for the day.


----------



## soniam

GoldeneyezCA said:


> Hello all, this is our first time back to SWGE since our 3 reservation trips.  On our way back from SDCC with 9 family members, and I can’t get the cantina reservation page to work.  It keeps crashing, or it shows available times, but no availability no matter how I adjust the party size.  Any tips?  Just check when we get there?



Try again at 7am PST, like @dina444444 said. Also, if the website doesn't work, try both phone and computer if you can, then try the app. I have had different experiences/success trying both. Things are more flaky once all of the spots for the day are full. It's not good about telling you they are gone, until you try every last slot I have not actually booked one, but I tried at 7am yesterday and again at 7:15am to see how quickly they were going. At 7:15am, it looked like only late afternoon and evening were available. However, you still don't know until you select a time range, then it will say what is really available around that time.


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

No, I didn’t try this morning because we were sleeping in to recover from Comic Con.  LOL.  I’ll try in the morning, then. Just annoying that it’s showing blue “available” slots but no availability.  Thank you for the quick response!


----------



## midnight star

Yesterday when we went through the MFSR main line Hondo wasn’t working. He was covered up. Not sure if he’s broken or what.


----------



## cuteinnocent

DisneyAndreaM said:


> Here now and didn’t have time to read through 39 pages, so not sure if it’s been mentioned but want to share my experience this morning.
> 
> They have not been doing the boarding groups so I wrongly assumed that all entrances to the land would be open this morning. (Not just Critter Country.) We are staying at DLR so we had early entry. Got in at 7 and went on Hyperspace Mountain and then went and lined up at Fantasyland along with many other people
> at 7:30. At 2 minutes to 8, CM comes by to say that only Critter Country entry is open at 8. By that time we didn’t have time to go back to the Hub so just followed the masses the long way. Long story short, hundreds of people got in ahead of us and I still haven’t been on MFSR  Hoping to get on tonight if I can last that long!


Ugh! This is always how it is at opening?


----------



## BadPinkTink

cuteinnocent said:


> Ugh! This is always how it is at opening?



On both my rope drop days Sunday June 30 and Tuesday July 2, the line for SWGE was the Frontierland Entrance at The Hub and then everyone was walked to Critter Country entrance.


----------



## cuteinnocent

BadPinkTink said:


> On both my rope drop days Sunday June 30 and Tuesday July 2, the line for SWGE was the Frontierland Entrance at The Hub and then everyone was walked to Critter Country entrance.


How early did you get there and how long did it take to get through the ride?


----------



## sophy1996

cuteinnocent said:


> Ugh! This is always how it is at opening?



They directed us around to the Critter Country entrance on Saturday 7/13 as well.  We were at Frontierland but I think that people were lined up at Adventureland as well because I could see them coming toward Frontierland from the side.



cuteinnocent said:


> How early did you get there and how long did it take to get through the ride?



We were let into the park around 7:35-7:40 (didn't have Magic Morning access) and went right to the Frontierland entrance.  We were relatively close to the front.  We walked fast when the rope dropped at 8, but there must have been a few hundred people in front of us (could see them strung all along the waterfront as we were walking).  We went straight through SW:GE and the queue barely stopping, and we were done with the ride within 15-20 minutes.  When we came out, the line for the ride stretched all through SW:GE.


----------



## DLgal

midnight star said:


> Yesterday when we went through the MFSR main line Hondo wasn’t working. He was covered up. Not sure if he’s broken or what.



He was working fine today.


----------



## twodogs

GoldeneyezCA said:


> No, I didn’t try this morning because we were sleeping in to recover from Comic Con.  LOL.  I’ll try in the morning, then. Just annoying that it’s showing blue “available” slots but no availability.  Thank you for the quick response!


The “blue” slots are just times that haven’t happened yet that day, not open reservation times.  That is, if you look at the app at 1pm, all the times prior to 1pm will be grey and all the times after 1pm will be blue, but when you click on the blue times, it will THEN tell you if that slot is available to book. The grey and blue just show you that the grey time slots have already passed, so don’t waste your time clicking them, I guess, and the blue times slots are still in the future for that day!  Good luck, and definitely get on there right at 7am PST to make your reservation.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Hmmmm that is interesting. I wonder if it’s because the Disney rewards card is kind of like a gift card?
> 
> I bought one of the metal gift cards yesterday (finally!) and it’s amazing... we love it!


It was weird. The Rewards Card buys gift cards just fine off planet, but the CM could not get her register to recognize it as payment. She said that she did know that it should work, but the system wouldn't accept it. So, maybe just a glitch on Batuu? Or just a glitch at that particular register? I haven't tried using my Rewards Card to buy anything else yet in GE. And the card worked just fine at WOD later the same evening.


----------



## poptart90

fly girl said:


> My family of 3 (split into me and dd, dh in another group) were all given engineer slots initially.  Dd wound up with pilot position after the group we were with had a family fight.  Yeah, good times on that trip.



No toontown-take-two, I hope.   Were they fighting over the positions?? How awful. Hopefully your DD enjoyed the pilot seat and showed those misbehaving adults how to handle that Falcon!!


----------



## poptart90

poptart90 said:


> No toontown-take-two, I hope.   Were they fighting over the positions?? How awful. Hopefully your DD enjoyed the pilot seat and showed those misbehaving adults how to handle that Falcon!!



Sorry...somehow I missed the second page of all this! Getting caught up now...whoops!


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

Follow-up to yesterday’s question about getting an Olga’s reservation:  Since I’ve had 2 CM’s tell me that all reservations are gone by 7:20 am, I asked an Oga’s line CM about tips for getting a reservation when we visited SWGE last night.  She recommended logging into the website (since the app redirects to the website anyway) or calling.  The website was completely useless this morning and kept crashing, so I called Disney Dining, who redirected me to the SWGE info line, and I managed to get an afternoon reservation for 10 people!  Yay! 

My advice based on this is just to just call the SWGE info line at 714-300-7805.  YMMV, but I waited less than one minute on the phone.   And FWIW, we visited SWGE during the fireworks last night, and not only was it incredibly beautiful, but the wait for MFSR was less than 30 min (posted 50 min).  Great way to end the day!


----------



## fly girl

poptart90 said:


> No toontown-take-two, I hope.   Were they fighting over the positions?? How awful. Hopefully your DD enjoyed the pilot seat and showed those misbehaving adults how to handle that Falcon!!



Thankfully, this family brawl was very tame (albeit annoying.) No Toon Town Take 2. WHEW!!    

They were initially fighting over positions, but it snowballed into much more. It was a hot mess. 

YES! My daughter did do quite well in the pilots seat. I was that same pilot on our first run (she wanted to be engineer our first time) and she crashed in the beginning right were I did.  But she did really well after that. God bless her, she tried getting the mom's attention to hit buttons and fly the vertical position, but rude mom was too busy doing anything other than enjoying the ride.


----------



## soniam

GoldeneyezCA said:


> Follow-up to yesterday’s question about getting an Olga’s reservation:  Since I’ve had 2 CM’s tell me that all reservations are gone by 7:20 am, I asked an Oga’s line CM about tips for getting a reservation when we visited SWGE last night.  She recommended logging into the website (since the app redirects to the website anyway) or calling.  The website was completely useless this morning and kept crashing, so I called Disney Dining, who redirected me to the SWGE info line, and I managed to get an afternoon reservation for 10 people!  Yay!
> 
> My advice based on this is just to just call the SWGE info line at 714-300-7805.  YMMV, but I waited less than one minute on the phone.   And FWIW, we visited SWGE during the fireworks last night, and not only was it incredibly beautiful, but the wait for MFSR was less than 30 min (posted 50 min).  Great way to end the day!



I was having problems with the website on a computer one morning; however, when I tried the app, which did redirect me to a webpage, it worked


----------



## LizzyS

GoldeneyezCA said:


> Follow-up to yesterday’s question about getting an Olga’s reservation:  Since I’ve had 2 CM’s tell me that all reservations are gone by 7:20 am, I asked an Oga’s line CM about tips for getting a reservation when we visited SWGE last night.  She recommended logging into the website (since the app redirects to the website anyway) or calling.  The website was completely useless this morning and kept crashing, so I called Disney Dining, who redirected me to the SWGE info line, and I managed to get an afternoon reservation for 10 people!  Yay!
> 
> My advice based on this is just to just call the SWGE info line at 714-300-7805.  YMMV, but I waited less than one minute on the phone.   And FWIW, we visited SWGE during the fireworks last night, and not only was it incredibly beautiful, but the wait for MFSR was less than 30 min (posted 50 min).  Great way to end the day!



Thanks for that tip!  I am nervous about day-of reservations because I'm a planner, so that makes me feel better.


----------



## HenDuck

Hi all,

We will be DL/DCA starting on Aug. 17 (Sat.)  We plan to avoid EE at DL that day and hit DCA first, ride everything we can, fill up on FPs, and then head to DL late-morning.

On Sunday, Aug. 18, we plan to hit SWGE at rope drop and just wait it out so that we can ride Smugglers' Run at least once.

I have been watching the app and it seems wait times for SR are starting to get longer (although nowhere near as bad as RSR was).

We will be there for the rest of the week, but I am anticipating the parks getting more crowded towards the end of the week because of D23.

Do you think hitting SWGE at rope drop is the best plan?  I don't want to wait until late evening hours for the line to dwindle.  I can't stay up that late anymore!    

I appreciate any advice you have to offer.  Thanks!


----------



## imbatman

First off, I have read most of this thread. It's a LOT of info and speculation. What I can't find are strategies on how to get into SWGE. I see lots of people hit rope drop and wait for the first massive push. I also read that others stay away. I can't even tell if the virtual queue is still in place...

My husband is a gigantic SW fan. As a kid, his parents went through a terrible divorce and SW was his refuge. We have a two day trip in November and I want him to be able to experience SWGE using the knowledge from the DIS members. Seriously this visit, for him, is right up there with the birth of our kids (and I'm totally okay with that). Have I missed a "this is how you do SWGE" strategy post?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

imbatman said:


> First off, I have read most of this thread. It's a LOT of info and speculation. What I can't find are strategies on how to get into SWGE. I see lots of people hit rope drop and wait for the first massive push. I also read that others stay away. I can't even tell if the virtual queue is still in place...
> 
> My husband is a gigantic SW fan. As a kid, his parents went through a terrible divorce and SW was his refuge. We have a two day trip in November and I want him to be able to experience SWGE using the knowledge from the DIS members. Seriously this visit, for him, is right up there with the birth of our kids (and I'm totally okay with that). Have I missed a "this is how you do SWGE" strategy post?


The virtual queue has not been needed since the first morning of opening day. You can walk into the land at any time. 

I personally would avoid the mad rush first thing in the morning. Use early morning to enjoy other parts of the park while the crowds rush SWGE. Then head over to Star Wars late morning. If you want to experience the cantina or build a lightsaber at Savi’s you need to log on to the website at 7am that morning to secure a reservation.


----------



## Michele King

imbatman said:


> First off, I have read most of this thread. It's a LOT of info and speculation. What I can't find are strategies on how to get into SWGE. I see lots of people hit rope drop and wait for the first massive push. I also read that others stay away. I can't even tell if the virtual queue is still in place...
> 
> My husband is a gigantic SW fan. As a kid, his parents went through a terrible divorce and SW was his refuge. We have a two day trip in November and I want him to be able to experience SWGE using the knowledge from the DIS members. Seriously this visit, for him, is right up there with the birth of our kids (and I'm totally okay with that). Have I missed a "this is how you do SWGE" strategy post?


I think a lot of us are still trying to figure that out. Things are still changing with how Disney is running SWGE, so we are all giving it a go and seeing what works. I think as you get closer to the date of your trip, the information will be better solidified. I think that with way it is still evolving any information you get now may not apply by November. Just keep checking this post, especially closer to your date. 
BTW, I think he will love it when you get here.


----------



## imbatman

Michele King said:


> BTW, I think he will love it when you get here.


He has already said that he will probably cry. Happy tears are the best kind. 



SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I personally would avoid the mad rush first thing in the morning. Use early morning to enjoy other parts of the park while the crowds rush SWGE. Then head over to Star Wars late morning. If you want to experience the cantina or build a lightsaber at Savi’s you need to log on to the website at 7am that morning to secure a reservation.


Perfect. We loved DL before SWGE, so we'll hit our favorites first.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HenDuck said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We will be DL/DCA starting on Aug. 17 (Sat.)  We plan to avoid EE at DL that day and hit DCA first, ride everything we can, fill up on FPs, and then head to DL late-morning.
> 
> On Sunday, Aug. 18, we plan to hit SWGE at rope drop and just wait it out so that we can ride Smugglers' Run at least once.
> 
> I have been watching the app and it seems wait times for SR are starting to get longer (although nowhere near as bad as RSR was).
> 
> We will be there for the rest of the week, but I am anticipating the parks getting more crowded towards the end of the week because of D23.
> 
> Do you think hitting SWGE at rope drop is the best plan?  I don't want to wait until late evening hours for the line to dwindle.  I can't stay up that late anymore!
> 
> I appreciate any advice you have to offer.  Thanks!


Since it seems your main question is about SWGE and MFSR, I'm moving this to the SWGE Superthread where our resident experts can give you good advice.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

HenDuck said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We will be DL/DCA starting on Aug. 17 (Sat.)  We plan to avoid EE at DL that day and hit DCA first, ride everything we can, fill up on FPs, and then head to DL late-morning.
> 
> On Sunday, Aug. 18, we plan to hit SWGE at rope drop and just wait it out so that we can ride Smugglers' Run at least once.
> 
> I have been watching the app and it seems wait times for SR are starting to get longer (although nowhere near as bad as RSR was).
> 
> We will be there for the rest of the week, but I am anticipating the parks getting more crowded towards the end of the week because of D23.
> 
> Do you think hitting SWGE at rope drop is the best plan?  I don't want to wait until late evening hours for the line to dwindle.  I can't stay up that late anymore!
> 
> I appreciate any advice you have to offer.  Thanks!


So, I’ve rope-dropped two Sunday mornings in July (with $99 promotion guests).

One time, we did hit SWGE first.  We’re both fast walkers who were able to stay at the front of the pack and get on MFSR with about a 15-minute wait.  What you have to realize, though, is that this is a rope-drop MARATHON, from Frontierland/Adventureland all the way around, through Critter Country, and through the entirety of SWGE.  Also, I knew exactly where I was going the whole time, which gave us a serious leg up over many of the rope-droppers.

If you can’t stay at the front for that whole slog, you’re going to get hit with the longest wait time of the day.

And you don’t have to wait for “late evening” if you’re willing to wait 45-60 minutes; I’ve ridden it with that kind of wait anytime from noon-5pm several times in the last two weeks.  Although wait times for everything are increasing, it’s still currently dropping under an hour a few times each afternoon... and it’s still at two hours right after rope drop each day. 

The other time we rope-dropped on Sunday (last week), we walked onto Alice, Teacups, Dumbo, Mr. Toad’s, Storybook, Matterhorn, and Star Tours in the first hour.  We scanned in at Hyperspace Mountain at 9am.  So, I mean, I’d do that, personally, but I understand that some may still choose to try SWGE at rope drop.  Just know that you’ll need to be fast and jostling for position for a long stretch of walking.


----------



## Michele King

Thank you for this information. I am a seasoned AP and doing this kind of rope drop with my two seasoned teens would be easy. However, my brother is coming out early August with his 4 kids ranging in age from 3 to 11 along with other extended family. SWGE is a must, but I don't think trying to get them all corralled into the front and having them keep up will work. We will hit SWGE in the afternoon and just plan to wait in the line. 

Anyone know what the lines are like late morning? Still very long? What about early afternoon, about 1-ish?


----------



## coldbeaver

Hey everyone. We are booking our trip this week for the first week of October.   It sure how Busy DL is but school in and no holidays it could be a good time. 

What’s the best strategy for GE?  Get in line a few hrs early?  Just make a mad dash. Lol

Thanks


----------



## cuteinnocent

Skyegirl1999 said:


> So, I’ve rope-dropped two Sunday mornings in July (with $99 promotion guests).
> 
> One time, we did hit SWGE first.  We’re both fast walkers who were able to stay at the front of the pack and get on MFSR with about a 15-minute wait.  What you have to realize, though, is that this is a rope-drop MARATHON, from Frontierland/Adventureland all the way around, through Critter Country, and through the entirety of SWGE.  Also, I knew exactly where I was going the whole time, which gave us a serious leg up over many of the rope-droppers.
> 
> If you can’t stay at the front for that whole slog, you’re going to get hit with the longest wait time of the day.
> 
> And you don’t have to wait for “late evening” if you’re willing to wait 45-60 minutes; I’ve ridden it with that kind of wait anytime from noon-5pm several times in the last two weeks.  Although wait times for everything are increasing, it’s still currently dropping under an hour a few times each afternoon... and it’s still at two hours right after rope drop each day.
> 
> The other time we rope-dropped on Sunday (last week), we walked onto Alice, Teacups, Dumbo, Mr. Toad’s, Storybook, Matterhorn, and Star Tours in the first hour.  We scanned in at Hyperspace Mountain at 9am.  So, I mean, I’d do that, personally, but I understand that some may still choose to try SWGE at rope drop.  Just know that you’ll need to be fast and jostling for position for a long stretch of walking.


What time did you get there for rope drop?


----------



## DLgal

Michele King said:


> Thank you for this information. I am a seasoned AP and doing this kind of rope drop with my two seasoned teens would be easy. However, my brother is coming out early August with his 4 kids ranging in age from 3 to 11 along with other extended family. SWGE is a must, but I don't think trying to get them all corralled into the front and having them keep up will work. We will hit SWGE in the afternoon and just plan to wait in the line.
> 
> Anyone know what the lines are like late morning? Still very long? What about early afternoon, about 1-ish?



Honestly...don't go to SWGE first thing. Just don't. Enjoy the practically empty rest of the park and head to SWGE after 3pm, or even after 5pm. Evening is much better, with the lighting, the dinner menu at Docking Bay 7 (that Shaak roast meal is the best CS meal I've ever had at a Disney park), doing Ogas is better at night (feels more natural to drink at night, to me) and the line for the ride will likely be under an hour. Also, the land is HOT during the day if it is sunny because there's isn't much shade at all.

The lines was 90 minutes last Sunday at 11:15am. We used a DAS which is the only reason why we were there at that time.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

coldbeaver said:


> Hey everyone. We are booking our trip this week for the first week of October.   It sure how Busy DL is but school in and no holidays it could be a good time.
> 
> What’s the best strategy for GE?  Get in line a few hrs early?  Just make a mad dash. Lol
> 
> Thanks


Since you have several days in the parks, I would avoid the mad dash to SWGE first thing in the morning. Unless you and your group are very fast walkers and can keep up at the front of the pack, you're likely to find yourself caught in the biggest part of the pack heading for MFSR -- which means a long line, right off the bat. As the pp advised, skip SWGE first thing and enjoy the less crowded parts of the park. Ride rides and have a good time! Then, head over to GE when the crowds balance out. Keep watching the app to see how the ride line is doing. There are times during the day when it dips below an hour. That's the time to jump in and enjoy all the theming in the queue. (The line does tend to move faster than the posted time.) You can certainly try the mad dash one day, but, personally, I don't think it will be necessary to enjoy GE.


----------



## gerilyne

So, I just read on anther board that the beer flight at Oga's is no longer on the menu and that they are sold out of of both the Porg and the Yub Nub souvenir glasses.  I went to look at the menu and it isn't available.  Does anyone think they will restock these or are those of us who waited a bit just out of luck?


----------



## sophy1996

Skyegirl1999 said:


> One time, we did hit SWGE first.  We’re both fast walkers who were able to stay at the front of the pack and get on MFSR with about a 15-minute wait.  What you have to realize, though, is that this is a rope-drop MARATHON, from Frontierland/Adventureland all the way around, through Critter Country, and through the entirety of SWGE.  Also, I knew exactly where I was going the whole time, which gave us a serious leg up over many of the rope-droppers.



The person in front of us in line at MSFR said their tracker reported .78 miles for the trek.


----------



## kristenabelle

GoldeneyezCA said:


> Follow-up to yesterday’s question about getting an Olga’s reservation:  Since I’ve had 2 CM’s tell me that all reservations are gone by 7:20 am, I asked an Oga’s line CM about tips for getting a reservation when we visited SWGE last night.  She recommended logging into the website (since the app redirects to the website anyway) or calling.  The website was completely useless this morning and kept crashing, so I called Disney Dining, who redirected me to the SWGE info line, and I managed to get an afternoon reservation for 10 people!  Yay!
> 
> My advice based on this is just to just call the SWGE info line at 714-300-7805.  YMMV, but I waited less than one minute on the phone.   And FWIW, we visited SWGE during the fireworks last night, and not only was it incredibly beautiful, but the wait for MFSR was less than 30 min (posted 50 min).  Great way to end the day!



This is super helpful. I also saw an update elsewhere that said soon we'll be able to book in advance? Right now all the dates are loaded (as if it was a regular reservation), but none are available. I hope they open up, because I'd love to have something in advance as opposed to day-of


----------



## LizzyS

There's a link on the sidebar here rn saying that Oga's reservations are now being booked in the app instead of being redirected to the website, just fyi.


----------



## kristenabelle

LizzyS said:


> There's a link on the sidebar here rn saying that Oga's reservations are now being booked in the app instead of being redirected to the website, just fyi.



It's in that annoying state where nothing's actually bookable yet, but the calendar is populated   

Looking forward to refreshing over the next several days


----------



## FireflyTrance

Two questions if anyone can provide some insight.

If we get into the park for the Extra Magic Hour, will we have an advantage getting on MSFR first thing in the morning? And where exactly should we go to wait for SWGE to open?

Have the droid personality chips been restocked? I heard some colors of droid pieces had also sold out, so have those been restocked now? TIA!


----------



## gerilyne

LizzyS said:


> There's a link on the sidebar here rn saying that Oga's reservations are now being booked in the app instead of being redirected to the website, just fyi.


It looks like you can see the full 60 days on the app but still only book for the same day.  Do we know if there are plans to make it fully work like all other restaurants or keeping it same day only?

Update; so it turns out you can make Savi's and Oga's 14 days in advance so I was able to book both today for our trip in a week and a half.


----------



## BadPinkTink

FireflyTrance said:


> Two questions if anyone can provide some insight.
> 
> If we get into the park for the Extra Magic Hour, will we have an advantage getting on MSFR first thing in the morning? And where exactly should we go to wait for SWGE to open?



On early opening morning, there are CM's directing the flow of people around the hub. You will be held at Frontierland entrance from 7am to 8am.

At 8am you will be allowed to walk to the Critter Country entrance to SWGE.

Be warned however, that this is a long walk and as per many previous posters in this thread, unless you walk FAST and with purpose, you will get passed by alot of people and any advantage you had while waiting in line will be gone. The wait time reaches over 60 minutes as soon as the land opens

The early morning is the WORST time to go to SWGE. If you have early opening access, you are are wasting that time waiting in line for SWGE.

You are also wasting the first 2 hours after general opening when the headliner rides in the rest of the park are at their lowest wait times


----------



## Gaugersaurus

FireflyTrance said:


> Have the droid personality chips been restocked? I heard some colors of droid pieces had also sold out, so have those been restocked now? TIA!


Personality chips were available when I was there on Monday. They still have all the droid pieces displayed but I think there are still some that are out of stock.


----------



## gerilyne

So, I just saw on another site that both Oga's and Savi's are moving to a 14 day reservation system.  It said that guests can make reservations up to 14 days in advance but that additional reservations will be opened on the actual day so the Cantina won't be booked fully 2 weeks ahead.

Update: so I tried to book Savi's for the Sunday of our trip (when we were going to do it anyway) and I can in fact make Savi's reservations for Sunday August 4th and made Oga's for the Tuesday when we wanted to try and go.


----------



## kristenabelle

gerilyne said:


> So, I just saw on another site that both Oga's and Savi's are moving to a 14 day reservation system.  It said that guests can make reservations up to 14 days in advance but that additional reservations will be opened on the actual day so the Cantina won't be booked fully 2 weeks ahead.
> 
> Update: so I tried to book Savi's for the Sunday of our trip (when we were going to do it anyway) and I can in fact make Savi's reservations for Sunday August 4th and made Oga's for the Tuesday when we wanted to try and go.



Awesome news - will mark my calendar for 2 weeks before August 27th!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

gerilyne said:


> So, I just saw on another site that both Oga's and Savi's are moving to a 14 day reservation system.  It said that guests can make reservations up to 14 days in advance but that additional reservations will be opened on the actual day so the Cantina won't be booked fully 2 weeks ahead.
> 
> Update: so I tried to book Savi's for the Sunday of our trip (when we were going to do it anyway) and I can in fact make Savi's reservations for Sunday August 4th and made Oga's for the Tuesday when we wanted to try and go.


Two weeks is a little odd.  I agree with holding some reservations for same-day since that gives local guests the option to hop over for drinks, which seems like a good strategy for them in the long run.  But why not open some at 60 days and then some day-of?  Adding this arbitrary “two weeks in advance” to the reservation option explanations seems unnecessary...

Savi’s, is there any type of cancellation policy now?  If I make that two weeks in advance and then fall and break my leg and never even make it to DL, am I still out $200?


----------



## gerilyne

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Two weeks is a little odd.  I agree with holding some reservations for same-day since that gives local guests the option to hop over for drinks, which seems like a good strategy for them in the long run.  But why not open some at 60 days and then some day-of?  Adding this arbitrary “two weeks in advance” to the reservation option explanations seems unnecessary...
> 
> Savi’s, is there any type of cancellation policy now?  If I make that two weeks in advance and then fall and break my leg and never even make it to DL, am I still out $200?


The email I received said if you cancel or do not show you are charged the $199.99.  But then later in the email it says you must cancel in the allotted cancellation period to avoid being charged.  Maybe that is just the template language for activity reservations and this still has a no cancellation policy?


----------



## LizzyS

gerilyne said:


> It looks like you can see the full 60 days on the app but still only book for the same day.  Do we know if there are plans to make it fully work like all other restaurants or keeping it same day only?
> 
> Update; so it turns out you can make Savi's and Oga's 14 days in advance so I was able to book both today for our trip in a week and a half.



Ooh, really?  I would absolutely love it if I could book further out than day-of!


----------



## FireflyTrance

I just checked myself on the app and saw Oga's reservations available for August 7 but not August 8. So yes, 14 days.


----------



## Keyframer30

gerilyne said:


> So, I just saw on another site that both Oga's and Savi's are moving to a 14 day reservation system.  It said that guests can make reservations up to 14 days in advance but that additional reservations will be opened on the actual day so the Cantina won't be booked fully 2 weeks ahead.
> 
> Update: so I tried to book Savi's for the Sunday of our trip (when we were going to do it anyway) and I can in fact make Savi's reservations for Sunday August 4th and made Oga's for the Tuesday when we wanted to try and go.



So how would the 2-week-out reservation work? Log in at 7am to make a reservation 2 weeks from the day you want to visit?


----------



## BGinCali

Is there a preferred time of day for Oga’s? I’ve just been during the reservation period, but taking my 10 year old nephew the first week of August and he wants to see inside (and I’ll get a drink). I’m thinking around 4:30 allowing us time to wait to enter, then do Smuggler’s Run with a hopefully lower standby line than in the morning  (if he doesn’t want single rider).


----------



## FireflyTrance

So if we will be visiting Oga’s with two young kids, when would be the best time to go? Breakfast? During breakfast they have the Mustafarian Lava Roll and Rising Moon Overnight Oats, so I am thinking maybe the kids will be more entertained if they have food. Later in the day they only have the Batuu Bits, which I don’t think my kids will be interested in. Would morning be the most kid friendly time for a place that doesn’t seem particularly kid friendly?


----------



## Keyframer30

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Two weeks is a little odd.  I agree with holding some reservations for same-day since that gives local guests the option to hop over for drinks, which seems like a good strategy for them in the long run.  But why not open some at 60 days and then some day-of?  Adding this arbitrary “two weeks in advance” to the reservation option explanations seems unnecessary...



According to WDWinfo...60 Days Out will be coming soon...

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disneyland-adjusts-reservation-procedures-for-ogas-cantina/


----------



## Skyegirl1999

BGinCali said:


> Is there a preferred time of day for Oga’s? I’ve just been during the reservation period, but taking my 10 year old nephew the first week of August and he wants to see inside (and I’ll get a drink). I’m thinking around 4:30 allowing us time to wait to enter, then do Smuggler’s Run with a hopefully lower standby line than in the morning  (if he doesn’t want single rider).


I’ve gone twice around that time of day, and just be warned that if it’s sunny, it’s really hot while you’re waiting to get in!  Otherwise, I like the timing in terms of being able to ride MFSR afterward and all of that.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Keyframer30 said:


> According to this WDWinfo...60 Days Out will be coming soon...
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disneyland-adjusts-reservation-procedures-for-ogas-cantina/


That makes more sense to me... but I do hope they’re holding some back for day-of reservations!


----------



## BGinCali

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I’ve gone twice around that time of day, and just be warned that if it’s sunny, it’s really hot while you’re waiting to get in!  Otherwise, I like the timing in terms of being able to ride MFSR afterward and all of that.



 Thanks! I don’t know how, but I forgot about the sun outside Oga’s!


----------



## figment_jii

gerilyne said:


> The email I received said if you cancel or do not show you are charged the $199.99.  But then later in the email it says you must cancel in the allotted cancellation period to avoid being charged.  Maybe that is just the template language for activity reservations and this still has a no cancellation policy?


I think that's probably a hold over from the "day-of" reservation policy.  Most of the DLR activities require that guests cancel at least one day in advance or they're charged a no-show fee.  When Oga's and Savi's were "day of" reservations only, any reservation that was made was already beyond the cancellation window.  So automatically everyone was subject to the "no show" penalty if they changed their mind.  The website for Savi's says that "A valid, accepted credit card number is required at the time of booking. You must cancel at least one day prior to your reservation to avoid a per builder cancellation fee. If you fail to timely cancel and are a no-show, the credit card provided at the time of reservation will be charged $199.99 per builder."  So, my read is that this is like most activities.  If you cancel at least a day ahead, you won't be charged the $199.99 no-show fee.  Oga's has similar language, just the fee is the standard $10 per person on the reservation for no-shows.


----------



## figment_jii

Disneyland Today (Twitter) confirmed that they're starting with 14-days and will eventually expand to 60-days.


----------



## FrazierFamily

Sorry if this has been asked before.. But I am on the fence with Oga's... The drinks are spendy... probably with very little alcohol. Is the experience worth it on its own or is one of the non-alcoholic drinks that amazing I must try it? 

I will be alone and it would mean I would have to make sure I plan my day to make it for my reservation. My currently plan was to head over whenever the wait for the ride was reasonable.


----------



## DisSurfer878

BGinCali said:


> Is there a preferred time of day for Oga’s? I’ve just been during the reservation period, but taking my 10 year old nephew the first week of August and he wants to see inside (and I’ll get a drink). I’m thinking around 4:30 allowing us time to wait to enter, then do Smuggler’s Run with a hopefully lower standby line than in the morning  (if he doesn’t want single rider).




We are trying 3:30 this weekend. We think the afternoon is so hot, it may be a nice break from the heat to kill some time.


----------



## katejc

kristenabelle said:


> It's in that annoying state where nothing's actually bookable yet, but the calendar is populated
> 
> Looking forward to refreshing over the next several days


It is bookable now! Got Oga's for Friday. It wasn't when I first started trying, then I came back a bit later. It looks like they are also saving some reservations for day-of only.


----------



## katejc

FrazierFamily said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before.. But I am on the fence with Oga's... The drinks are spendy... probably with very little alcohol. Is the experience worth it on its own or is one of the non-alcoholic drinks that amazing I must try it?
> 
> I will be alone and it would mean I would have to make sure I plan my day to make it for my reservation. My currently plan was to head over whenever the wait for the ride was reasonable.


I haven't been yet, but it sounds like if you booked your reservation in the afternoon or evening, you wouldn't have a terrible wait for the ride as that's when it seems to routinely be an hour or less. You could also use single rider if you're on your own and do that at any time.


----------



## LizzyS

Keyframer30 said:


> According to WDWinfo...60 Days Out will be coming soon...
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disneyland-adjusts-reservation-procedures-for-ogas-cantina/



I saw Disneyland Today post this on twitter earlier, too.


----------



## Sjwillia

You can now make advance reservations for Oga's Cantina and Savi's Workshop.  I just got a reservation for July 30th.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

DisSurfer878 said:


> We are trying 3:30 this weekend. We think the afternoon is so hot, it may be a nice break from the heat to kill some time.


Just keep in mind that it can take 30 minutes to actually get in, and you'll spend that time mostly in direct sun.


----------



## midnight star

Happy about the advance reservations for Oga’s. Made ours for next Saturday. It’s one less thing I’ll have to do Day of


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Sjwillia said:


> You can now make advance reservations for Oga's Cantina and Savi's Workshop.  I just got a reservation for July 30th.



Looks like there is already nothing left for Sept.  Kinda wish they had just left it the way it was :/


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

DarthGallifrey said:


> Looks like there is already nothing left for Sept.  Kinda wish they had just left it the way it was :/



Reservations can only be made up to 14 days in advance so September isn’t available yet.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Reservations can only be made up to 14 days in advance so September isn’t available yet.



 Ah ok.  It was showing the dates as available but with no times left.


----------



## Sjwillia

You can only make reservations 14 days out.  I prefer it this way as I can make reservations before I travel and I was more than a bit nervous that I would not be able to get into the app on the morning we want to go.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Thank you DIS! Was able to get our Oga’s reservations with no issue because I saw these posts.

Has anyone gone in big groups yet? We have a group of six and I have my fingers crossed for a booth... but not sure how big your group has to be to get one! Probably just luck but thought I’d ask since in some of the photos those tables look small to have six people standing around them...


----------



## pharmama

TikiTikiFan said:


> Thank you DIS! Was able to get our Oga’s reservations with no issue because I saw these posts.
> 
> Has anyone gone in big groups yet? We have a group of six and I have my fingers crossed for a booth... but not sure how big your group has to be to get one! Probably just luck but thought I’d ask since I’m some of the photos those tables look small to have six people standing around them...



We had six and were given a standing table right in front of DJ-R3X.


----------



## gerilyne

It sounds like eventually both will be bookable at 60 days but right now it's just the 14 days in advance


----------



## midnight star

TikiTikiFan said:


> Thank you DIS! Was able to get our Oga’s reservations with no issue because I saw these posts.
> 
> Has anyone gone in big groups yet? We have a group of six and I have my fingers crossed for a booth... but not sure how big your group has to be to get one! Probably just luck but thought I’d ask since in some of the photos those tables look small to have six people standing around them...


I was in a group of 5 once and we stood. When we asked they said you have to request and it could take longer.


----------



## cdatkins

FrazierFamily said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before.. But I am on the fence with Oga's... The drinks are spendy... probably with very little alcohol. Is the experience worth it on its own or is one of the non-alcoholic drinks that amazing I must try it?
> 
> I will be alone and it would mean I would have to make sure I plan my day to make it for my reservation. My currently plan was to head over whenever the wait for the ride was reasonable.



We thought the experience was definitely worth it


----------



## slpeters

They also said they would continue to hold some for booking at 7am.


----------



## midnight star

FrazierFamily said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before.. But I am on the fence with Oga's... The drinks are spendy... probably with very little alcohol. Is the experience worth it on its own or is one of the non-alcoholic drinks that amazing I must try it?
> 
> I will be alone and it would mean I would have to make sure I plan my day to make it for my reservation. My currently plan was to head over whenever the wait for the ride was reasonable.


The drinks there aren’t my fave. But the experience itself is nice. Only had one bad time but that was due to a rude CM. I’ve gone 4 times so far.


----------



## BritBrit

Thank you so much for the head's up! We are booked for the first week of August. Excited to have one less "to do"


----------



## TikiTikiFan

pharmama said:


> We had six and were given a standing table right in front of DJ-R3X.



Okay now this is what I’m hoping for


----------



## julesann

Good to know.  Thank you.


----------



## cinnaminny

So it's just drinks and one light snack, in a bar? Basically? 

Is this a must do for people? I wasn't even going to try for it, but being able to get an advanced reservation I need to rethink.


----------



## MrsD.Duck

This is why I love these boards, just made our cantina reservation for next Thursday night! So happy that I don't have to try in the mornings.


----------



## DLgal

cinnaminny said:


> So it's just drinks and one light snack, in a bar? Basically?
> 
> Is this a must do for people? I wasn't even going to try for it, but being able to get an advanced reservation I need to rethink.



It's worth doing for the drinks. They are pretty good. The snacks all seem awful, TBH.


----------



## cinnaminny

DLgal said:


> It's worth doing for the drinks. They are pretty good. The snacks all seem awful, TBH.


Yeah, the snack looked weird. Honestly, all the food in swge looks weird lol

Does it take a long time?


----------



## DLgal

cinnaminny said:


> Yeah, the snack looked weird. Honestly, all the food in swge looks weird lol
> 
> Does it take a long time?



The Ronto wrap is seriously amazing. It's my current favorite DLR food. The Shaak Roast dinner was also fantastic...really high end for CS. It was super flavorful and a huge portion.


----------



## justlai87

Skyegirl1999 said:


> That makes more sense to me... but I do hope they’re holding some back for day-of reservations!



Yes, additional reservations will be made available each day at 7:00 AM.


----------



## cinnaminny

DLgal said:


> The Ronto wrap is seriously amazing. It's my current favorite DLR food. The Shaak Roast dinner was also fantastic...really high end for CS. It was super flavorful and a huge portion.


Really? I guess I will have to make some time for it!


----------



## poptart90

Yay!! Thank you so much for sharing! We are booked for August 6th! Did not attempt last time, but excited to try this time.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

DLgal said:


> The Ronto wrap is seriously amazing. It's my current favorite DLR food. The Shaak Roast dinner was also fantastic...really high end for CS. It was super flavorful and a huge portion.


I LOVED the Ronto wrap! I was skeptical going into it but it was so good!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

cinnaminny said:


> Really? I guess I will have to make some time for it!


Just to clarify, neither of those are offered at the Cantina; they’re at the other food locations in SWGE. 

I love the Cantina for the ambiance alone, and I actually like the snack mix (although they’ve been out of it half the times I’ve gone).  The drinks are fun, and the red wine’s not bad.


----------



## socaldisneylover

I too enjoyed the Ronto wrap.  I don't normally spend that much on a single to-go item, but it was good.

Obviously the demand has gone down for both, which is probably not a good sign so far as Disney is concerned.  They likely expected it though, but IMO it shows again how the overwhelming demand they expected for Galaxy's Edge, throughout the summer, is just not there.  I think a significant portion of that is due to the lack of ROTR.  The Falcon is just nothing that people are going to consider an experience worth going out of the way for.  And once you've done the Cantina, and bought the merchandise you want, there is no giant necessity to visit GE visit after visit.

It will be interesting to see how WDW does during the period between it's opening and December, when ROTR will supposedly be ready.  If it's a hit, then DL's GE should see a sizable boost come January.


----------



## katejc

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Just keep in mind that it can take 30 minutes to actually get in, and you'll spend that time mostly in direct sun.


Is it pretty typical to have to wait 30 minutes after your reservation time?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

katejc said:


> Is it pretty typical to have to wait 30 minutes after your reservation time?


Unless something has changed in the last two weeks (which is possible!), it’ll be 20-30 minutes standing in a line outside after you check in.  They won’t let you check in until your time (or within about five minutes of it).


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

We had a party of 9 for a 3:45 reservation on Monday.  I requested a booth and waited in the shade near the door while everyone else sat in the shade on the wall bench across from the entrance.  We were seated at a booth with a very friendly party of two at 4:05, and once they left a few minutes later, we had the booth to ourselves.    

With kids or people who can’t stand for long periods of time, sitting is a much better experience!  (Last time we went, my 6 year old could barely look over the high-top table we were assigned.)  We had non-alcoholic drinks and especially enjoyed the Cliff Dweller and the Hyperdrive, and we loved the boba bursts in the Oga’s Obsession, though we wanted that cinnamon lava roll again, LOL! Overall, everyone had a great time.


----------



## midnight star

Not sure if anyone mentioned this. But when we were at Oga's on Saturday, the CM's mentioned the drinks that were out of stock. They were the carbon freeze, beer flight, and another that I can't remember.  Not sure if they were back the next day though. I wish I had bought that tooth board during my reservation period back in June. They were in stock then. I have no use for it, but it's so cool lol.


----------



## CherylGonz

Is the Cantina open to all ages?


----------



## midnight star

CherylGonz said:


> Is the Cantina open to all ages?


yes I've seen kids there


----------



## Whistlebee

Thanks for the heads up!  Just got a reservation for next Saturday!


----------



## indoshakespeare

How is Smuggler's Run as single rider?  Does it cut down queue time significantly?  Do you always get to be engineer?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

indoshakespeare said:


> How is Smuggler's Run as single rider?  Does it cut down queue time significantly?  Do you always get to be engineer?


I wouldn't do SR only as a single rider because you should see the full queue at least once. The queue theming is really good and the single rider line skips a lot of that. It can cut down on the wait time, but not always. People here have posted that they have gotten all 3 positions as single riders, most often engineer, but the other 2 positions, too. You are allowed to ask the CM handing out the cards for a position (but be prepared not to get it) and you can ask to trade with your other crew members.


----------



## gardengirl2790

I’m sure this has already been asked, but how have people gotten their lightsabers home on a plane?


----------



## Jonfw2

My daughter and I are booked for the Ultimate Day of Thrills VIP tour on August 17- the first day of passholder previews at GE...

As Lloyd said in Dumb and Dumber "so you're saying there's a chance!"


----------



## carlosalonsor

gardengirl2790 said:


> I’m sure this has already been asked, but how have people gotten their lightsabers home on a plane?



You can disassemble the hilt from de blade to make it smaller. 
Bring it as carry on. It will fit on the compartment or below the seats.


----------



## cdatkins

gardengirl2790 said:


> I’m sure this has already been asked, but how have people gotten their lightsabers home on a plane?



We got 4 home on American Airlines from LAX. They all fit in the overhead bin in the carry case they give you at the end of the Savi experience. They count as 1 of your carry ons, however.


----------



## DisSurfer878

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Just keep in mind that it can take 30 minutes to actually get in, and you'll spend that time mostly in direct sun.




Yes, we know, but we are curious if eliminating same day reservations means the wait time outside will be lessened.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

DisSurfer878 said:


> Yes, we know, but we are curious if eliminating same day reservations means the wait time outside will be lessened.


Hmm.  Why would it?  I don’t see them lessening the number of reservations...

I guess you never know what they’re up to!  Obviously they’ve been making frequent tweaks at Oga’s, but I’d assume the overall reservation structure and timing is staying the same other than on the booking end.


----------



## poptart90

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Just keep in mind that it can take 30 minutes to actually get in, and you'll spend that time mostly in direct sun.



Sorry if I missed this, but does the entire party need to check in and wait in line? Or if all need to check in initially, can one person opt to bake for the rest of the party??


----------



## Skyegirl1999

poptart90 said:


> Sorry if I missed this, but does the entire party need to check in and wait in line? Or if all need to check in initially, can one person opt to bake for the rest of the party??


Hmm, I have always had the whole party with me at check-in, but then just one of us actually waits in the line and the others go to the shade across from the entrance.  So idk if you all have to be there, but you definitely don’t all have to bake!


----------



## DisSurfer878

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Hmm.  Why would it?  I don’t see them lessening the number of reservations...
> 
> I guess you never know what they’re up to!  Obviously they’ve been making frequent tweaks at Oga’s, but I’d assume the overall reservation structure and timing is staying the same other than on the booking end.




My thought is that since they are moving this to functioning like a regular dining reservation as opposed to its own system, generally speaking you don't have to wait long even for more popular dining reservations, so if they're moving it towards that system, it leads me to believe it will be shorter waits at check in. 

But who knows


----------



## gardengirl2790

Thank you for the lightsaber information. This is very helpful!


----------



## momtohms

If one was to grab a Ronto Wrap and bring it with them to their Cantina reservation so they could eat it while drinking their cocktails, would this be okay or frowned upon? If the latter, I’ll totally eat the wrap first before I go in. I just prefer to drink alcohol while eating and the little bar snacks on the menu don’t sound super appealing to me


----------



## Steve11874

It looks like the reservations for Olga's are going to be available for 60 days soon. The dates are listed but no reservations are available for any of the days past 14 days from today.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Both Oga’s and Savi’s start being available to book for the next day on the calendar at 7AM Disneyland time. (That’s it’s own time zone right? )

Just thought I’d note that because usually I can book regular dining reservations earlier than that.


----------



## daveybarra

GoldeneyezCA said:


> We had a party of 9 for a 3:45 reservation on Monday.  I requested a booth and waited in the shade near the door while everyone else sat in the shade on the wall bench across from the entrance.  We were seated at a booth with a very friendly party of two at 4:05, and once they left a few minutes later, we had the booth to ourselves.
> 
> With kids or people who can’t stand for long periods of time, sitting is a much better experience!  (Last time we went, my 6 year old could barely look over the high-top table we were assigned.)  We had non-alcoholic drinks and especially enjoyed the Cliff Dweller and the Hyperdrive, and we loved the boba bursts in the Oga’s Obsession, though we wanted that cinnamon lava roll again, LOL! Overall, everyone had a great time.
> 
> Thanks, this is exactly what I wanted to know about waiting for booth seating. Standing at the bar or a hi-boy table is not a comfortable experience for me. I am willing to wait outside as long as there is seating for that. We'll be there 2nd week of September. If attendance if off this much now I imagine it will drop off even more in September.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

daveybarra said:


> We'll be there 2nd week of September. If attendance if off this much now I imagine it will drop off even more in September.


Don’t count on it. Once Halloween time starts the parks get extremely busy.


----------



## twodogs

midnight star said:


> The drinks there aren’t my fave. But the experience itself is nice. Only had one bad time but that was due to a rude CM. I’ve gone 4 times so far.


I may be a light weight, but we went twice during the reservation period, any my drinks had PLENTY of alcohol in them.  I did not feel shorted on the alcohol by any means! YMMV!


----------



## philliplc

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Don’t count on it. Once Halloween time starts the parks get extremely busy.



First party isn't until the 17th though. 2nd week of Sept could still be pleasant.


----------



## coreyfdizz

theluckyrabbit said:


> I wouldn't do SR only as a single rider because you should see the full queue at least once. The queue theming is really good and the single rider line skips a lot of that. It can cut down on the wait time, but not always. People here have posted that they have gotten all 3 positions as single riders, most often engineer, but the other 2 positions, too. You are allowed to ask the CM handing out the cards for a position (but be prepared not to get it) and you can ask to trade with your other crew members.


Once you’re put into a group of six, you could trade positions amongst yourself. One time I got pilot because one of the crew wanted to be an engineer.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

This morning I easily picked up a cantina reservation for two weeks from now. I woke up late and didn’t log on until 7:45 am so I was certain the slots would all be gone but there were a ton to choose from.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> This morning I easily picked up a cantina reservation for two weeks from now. I woke up late and didn’t log on until 7:45 am so I was certain the slots would all be gone but there were a ton to choose from.


I think very few people realize you can book them further out than same-day now. 

As a side note, at about 6:30 last night, I walked by the Cantina and the check-in/waiting line was EXTREMELY long, way longer than I’ve seen it since they moved to reservations.  Not sure what was up, but I doubt those people at the back were getting in under an hour later.  There appeared to be far more people in the line than the Cantina even holds!  At least by that time of day, it was shady. 

Also, Rey and Chewbacca were playing hide-and-seek with a bunch of kids, and it was adorable.  And Vi is so great; she chatted with my daughter for awhile and gave her a code name and all sorts of stuff even though she was sweating bullets in that costume with the wig!  Major props to those characters for toughing it out in the heat and making magic for so many people!


----------



## bubbapuck

I am bringing family from another country tomorrow for one day at DL. I am a huge Star Wars fan but they are not. I don’t want to slow their day down by spending a lot of time waiting for SWGE. It’s been a while and I am out of the loop. Is SWGE a better option at rope drop or should I wait later. What is he best strategy if I dont hit SWGE first?


----------



## fly girl

bubbapuck said:


> I am bringing family from another country tomorrow for one day at DL. I am a huge Star Wars fan but they are not. I don’t want to slow their day down by spending a lot of time waiting for SWGE. It’s been a while and I am out of the loop. Is SWGE a better option at rope drop or should I wait later. What is he best strategy if I dont hit SWGE first?



Of course it can change daily, but when we went middle of afternoon (3ish) line for SR was 45-50 minutes which is better than rope drop unless you are right in the front and know exactly where you are going. (we didn't so mid afternoon it was!) 

Fantasyland was pretty empty at rope drop, so if you want to hit any of those rides, do it then. 

I was there a few weeks ago, so maybe someone with more recent visit will chime in if anything changed since then.


----------



## katejc

DisSurfer878 said:


> Yes, we know, but we are curious if eliminating same day reservations means the wait time outside will be lessened.


I just went yesterday with a reservation made 2 days earlier and waited 10-15 mins to get in. It was really fun! Such a cool immersive atmosphere!


----------



## katejc

fly girl said:


> Of course it can change daily, but when we went middle of afternoon (3ish) line for SR was 45-50 minutes which is better than rope drop unless you are right in the front and know exactly where you are going. (we didn't so mid afternoon it was!)
> 
> Fantasyland was pretty empty at rope drop, so if you want to hit any of those rides, do it then.
> 
> I was there a few weeks ago, so maybe someone with more recent visit will chime in if anything changed since then.


I was there yesterday and we rode first thing. It was not actually our original plan after reading on these  boards but then we found ourselves first in line at the gate and that put us first at rope drop into SWL  so wait time was minimal. I would only say to go for that if you are really in front though, because when we got out the wait time was already over an hour. You could choose single rider if it’s only you, but the queue is pretty cool and you may want to see it.


----------



## Rey Del Suicide

Does anyone know if you can get your SWGE merchandise delivered to hotel room?


----------



## midnight star

bubbapuck said:


> I am bringing family from another country tomorrow for one day at DL. I am a huge Star Wars fan but they are not. I don’t want to slow their day down by spending a lot of time waiting for SWGE. It’s been a while and I am out of the loop. Is SWGE a better option at rope drop or should I wait later. What is he best strategy if I dont hit SWGE first?


Keep an eye on the wait times but it drops down around 12pm. Last week we got in line around 1:50 with a posted wait of 75 minutes. We were done by 2:30. I’ve done the ride several times since it opened and knew where the line was that it would be less than an hour even though it said 75 minutes. And sure enough it was.


----------



## coldbeaver

How crazy are Oga reservations?  I tried between midnight and 1 am and not available and wake up around 8am and it’s booked for the entire day? (Wednesday sept 25)


----------



## Skyegirl1999

coldbeaver said:


> How crazy are Oga reservations?  I tried between midnight and 1 am and not available and wake up around 8am and it’s booked for the entire day? (Wednesday sept 25)


They’re only available for the next two weeks.  They’re also currently going online at 7am each day - maybe they’ll change to midnight when they go to 60 days out?

They’re not crazy; you’re just looking way too early.


----------



## Elias1901

Skyegirl1999 said:


> They’re only available for the next two weeks.  They’re also currently going online at 7am each day - maybe they’ll change to midnight when they go to 60 days out?
> 
> They’re not crazy; you’re just looking way too early.



What’s this now? Is the Oga’s and Savi’s reservation method changing at some point? Is it going into the actual ADR system?? Any further info on this would be appreciated!


----------



## midnight star

Elias1901 said:


> What’s this now? Is the Oga’s and Savi’s reservation method changing at some point? Is it going into the actual ADR system?? Any further info on this would be appreciated!


https://wdwnt.com/2019/07/ogas-cant...le-via-standard-restaurant-booking-procedure/


----------



## Elias1901

midnight star said:


> https://*****.com/2019/07/ogas-cant...le-via-standard-restaurant-booking-procedure/



Something in that link got broken...


----------



## midnight star

Elias1901 said:


> Something in that link got broken...


Oops! I’m on my phone. This should work 
https://wdwnt.com/2019/07/ogas-cant...le-via-standard-restaurant-booking-procedure/


----------



## smartlabelprint

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I was tempted to buy one yesterday, but I actually lost an (untelated) gift card recently, so I got some side-eye from my husband and decided against it.  They looked nice, though!


Don’t know if anyone mentioned down thread...if you save your gift cards on disneygiftcard.com you can transfer the balance of the lost card to another gift card you have.


----------



## Elias1901

midnight star said:


> Oops! I’m on my phone. This should work
> https://*****.com/2019/07/ogas-cant...le-via-standard-restaurant-booking-procedure/



The link still didn’t work. However, I just took a look at the standard Disneyland website and searched up our trip dates for Oga’s availability... aaand...

There’s already NOTHING open for ANY of our trip dates later in August? OMG! What. The. Flip!!! I was prepared to do the 7 AM reservation slot method but totally missed the boat on this change until noticing it today... crap!! This is kind of annoying...

Now what do we do... :\

Have they changed the Savi’s reservation method?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Elias1901 said:


> The link still didn’t work. However, I just took a look at the standard Disneyland website and searched up our trip dates for Oga’s availability... aaand...
> 
> There’s already NOTHING open for ANY of our trip dates later in August? OMG! What. The. Flip!!! I was prepared to do the 7 AM reservation slot method but totally missed the boat on this change until noticing it today... crap!! This is kind of annoying...
> 
> Now what do we do... :\
> 
> Have they changed the Savi’s reservation method?


No, they're only available for two weeks right now.  The next 14 days.  They haven't switched to 60 days yet.

If you check, right now, Friday August 2nd only has spots available in the early morning or one at 11:10pm.  The next Friday, August 9, still has lots of availability, including plenty of evening slots.  The following Friday, August 16, isn't available yet, but it just gives you the "no tables available" message, which is confusing.


----------



## Elias1901

Skyegirl1999 said:


> No, they're only available for two weeks right now.  The next 14 days.  They haven't switched to 60 days yet.
> 
> If you check, right now, Friday August 2nd only has spots available in the early morning or one at 11:10pm.  The next Friday, August 9, still has lots of availability, including plenty of evening slots.  The following Friday, August 16, isn't available yet, but it just gives you the "no tables available" message, which is confusing.



Ah! Thanks for the clarification. So then does Savi’s slots still open daily at the 7 AM time mark??


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Elias1901 said:


> Ah! Thanks for the clarification. So then does Savi’s slots still open daily at the 7 AM time mark??


I think they’re on the same timeframe as Oga’s right now.


----------



## Djscarlette

Elias1901 said:


> The link still didn’t work. However, I just took a look at the standard Disneyland website and searched up our trip dates for Oga’s availability... aaand...
> 
> There’s already NOTHING open for ANY of our trip dates later in August? OMG! What. The. Flip!!! I was prepared to do the 7 AM reservation slot method but totally missed the boat on this change until noticing it today... crap!! This is kind of annoying...
> 
> Now what do we do... :\
> 
> Have they changed the Savi’s reservation method?


You can only book 14 days out right now, even though on disneyland.com it shows the full 60 days. If your dates are after Aug 11 they are not yet available. No need to worry!


----------



## Elias1901

So, for those of you have done rope-drop for Galaxy’s Edge... is there any defined or set way of how the process is happening now? I’ve seen a video or two from bloggers and I seem to see that they let people flood in through both the Adventureland and Frontierland entrances. Then it looks like they consolidate and force push everyone through New Orleans Square and through the Critter Country entrance... is this correct?

If this is the case, which entrance is most recommended to try and shoot for (Adventureland or Frontierland)? Also are there any tips on where to keep while walking to the entrance if you have arrived early and are at near the front of the pack, hoping to essentially walk-on Smuggler’s Run?

That’s essentially our plan on at least one of our mornings and if we fall too far behind, we plan to ditch and hit up other attractions elsewhere...


----------



## katejc

Rey Del Suicide said:


> Does anyone know if you can get your SWGE merchandise delivered to hotel room?


I think you can only do that if you’re staying on property. But they will do a hold and pick up thing for you. Not sure of details but I think they have it waiting for you at the gift kiosk by the gate.


----------



## katejc

Elias1901 said:


> So, for those of you have done rope-drop for Galaxy’s Edge... is there any defined or set way of how the process is happening now? I’ve seen a video or two from bloggers and I seem to see that they let people flood in through both the Adventureland and Frontierland entrances. Then it looks like they consolidate and force push everyone through New Orleans Square and through the Critter Country entrance... is this correct?
> 
> If this is the case, which entrance is most recommended to try and shoot for (Adventureland or Frontierland)? Also are there any tips on where to keep while walking to the entrance if you have arrived early and are at near the front of the pack, hoping to essentially walk-on Smuggler’s Run?
> 
> That’s essentially our plan on at least one of our mornings and if we fall too far behind, we plan to ditch and hit up other attractions elsewhere...


We did this the other day. It was not an early entry day. Be sure you are in line at the gate early so you are in the front. We used the Frontierland entrance. Just seems more direct to me. People were reasonably well-behaved and walked, with a few exceptions. I don’t think one side of the path or the other makes much difference. If you are at the front of the rope drop into Frontierland, you will just walk through the queue with no or minimal waiting. If you’re not, I would do as you said and go for all the other rides, then come back later in the day. When we were done riding, smugglers run was already over an hour wait. It then spikes up to 2 hours in the mid morning and goes back down to an hour for much of the day.


----------



## Michele King

katejc said:


> I think you can only do that if you’re staying on property. But they will do a hold and pick up thing for you. Not sure of details but I think they have it waiting for you at the gift kiosk by the gate.


If you are not staying on property, you can check it at the First Order store and they will transport it off planet where you can pick it up at the end of the day where you rent strollers and wheelchairs. Free service and very convenient.


----------



## Whistlebee

katejc said:


> I was there yesterday and we rode first thing. It was not actually our original plan after reading on these  boards but then we found ourselves first in line at the gate and that put us first at rope drop into SWL  so wait time was minimal. I would only say to go for that if you are really in front though, because when we got out the wait time was already over an hour. You could choose single rider if it’s only you, but the queue is pretty cool and you may want to see it.



We’re you first in line for EMH or first in line for regular opening?  I’m trying to figure out what to do for next Saturday.  I watched the app closely yesterday morning and the times grew steadily that first hour.  For the first 20 minutes the app showed 45 minutes or less but by 8:45 it was showing 120 minutes.  We won’t have EMH but if we could be towards the front and wait 45 minutes or less I think we’d be happy with that.


----------



## DLgal

Elias1901 said:


> So, for those of you have done rope-drop for Galaxy’s Edge... is there any defined or set way of how the process is happening now? I’ve seen a video or two from bloggers and I seem to see that they let people flood in through both the Adventureland and Frontierland entrances. Then it looks like they consolidate and force push everyone through New Orleans Square and through the Critter Country entrance... is this correct?
> 
> If this is the case, which entrance is most recommended to try and shoot for (Adventureland or Frontierland)? Also are there any tips on where to keep while walking to the entrance if you have arrived early and are at near the front of the pack, hoping to essentially walk-on Smuggler’s Run?
> 
> That’s essentially our plan on at least one of our mornings and if we fall too far behind, we plan to ditch and hit up other attractions elsewhere...



There is no Adventureland entrance. Do you mean Critter Country?

There are two entrances on the Big Thunder trail. The one closer to Famtasyland lets you in near the droid depot. The other one is closer to the ride and food places and the marketplace shops as well as the Cantina. I recommend that entrance.


----------



## sophy1996

DLgal said:


> There is no Adventureland entrance. Do you mean Critter Country?
> 
> There are two entrances on the Big Thunder trail. The one closer to Famtasyland lets you in near the droid depot. The other one is closer to the ride and food places and the marketplace shops as well as the Cantina. I recommend that entrance.



I interpreted that as referring to the entrances off the hub (where you're being held pending rope drop) -- Adventureland through to Critter Country or Frontierland through to Critter Country.  The Frontierland and Fantasyland entrances to SWGE haven't been open first thing in the morning -- they have been making everyone go around the Rivers of America to the Critter Country entrance.


----------



## NorthernCalMom

sophy1996 said:


> The Frontierland and Fantasyland entrances to SWGE haven't been open first thing in the morning -- they have been making everyone go around the Rivers of America to the Critter Country entrance.


Do you happen to know around what time these other two entrances (Frontierland and Fantasyland) start being used during the day?


----------



## purplefern

Reading through this thread, I'm surprised no one has really said anything about the interactive disney play part of the land. It sounds so fun, and I'm really curious about how it all works, and what you do with it. Has anyone used the app significantly around the park? Is it fun?


----------



## purplefern

Oh, yeah, I was also wondering if anyone knows if you can get the drinks that come in a souvenir mug in just a normal glass? Because I like the sound of the drinks, but DEFINITELY don't want a $40 porg mug.


----------



## Rose77

purplefern said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah, I was also wondering if anyone knows if you can get the drinks that come in a souvenir mug in just a normal glass? Because I like the sound of the drinks, but DEFINITELY don't want a $40 porg mug.


According to this article, they just changed it so that you can order the drink without the mug. Yub Nub is $15 and Cluff Dweller is $6.


Edit: The link wasn't working, so I removed it, but if you search for "yub nub without glasses" it should come up.


----------



## purplefern

Rose77 said:


> According to this article, they just changed it so that you can order the drink without the mug. Yub Nub is $15 and Cluff Dweller is $6.
> 
> 
> Edit: The link wasn't working, so I removed it, but if you search for "yub nub without glasses" it should come up.


Thanks! I'll see if I can find that article.


----------



## sophy1996

NorthernCalMom said:


> Do you happen to know around what time these other two entrances (Frontierland and Fantasyland) start being used during the day?



No, sorry, I didn't notice.  We spent a couple of hours in SWGE before going over to BTMRR through the Frontierland entrance.



purplefern said:


> Reading through this thread, I'm surprised no one has really said anything about the interactive disney play part of the land. It sounds so fun, and I'm really curious about how it all works, and what you do with it. Has anyone used the app significantly around the park? Is it fun?



My DH really enjoyed doing the interactive stuff.  One of the things he did was look for codes to scan on crates that were scattered throughout the area.  The codes gave him access to a puzzle, and once he solved the puzzle he was able to learn what was in the crates.


----------



## katejc

Whistlebee said:


> We’re you first in line for EMH or first in line for regular opening?  I’m trying to figure out what to do for next Saturday.  I watched the app closely yesterday morning and the times grew steadily that first hour.  For the first 20 minutes the app showed 45 minutes or less but by 8:45 it was showing 120 minutes.  We won’t have EMH but if we could be towards the front and wait 45 minutes or less I think we’d be happy with that.


It was a regular opening on Friday. If I was going on Saturday and didn’t have EMH I think I’d wait until later in the day or evening since all those EMH people are already in there. The wait time increases quickly and dramatically in the morning, while afternoon often gets down to 45 minutes. Are you just there for one day? If so then you may not mind waiting and making it a priority though.


----------



## katejc

purplefern said:


> Reading through this thread, I'm surprised no one has really said anything about the interactive disney play part of the land. It sounds so fun, and I'm really curious about how it all works, and what you do with it. Has anyone used the app significantly around the park? Is it fun?


Yes! I’ve been meaning to say something about this app...We used the Disney play app in SWL—lots of fun interactive things to do in there! My husband and daughter loved it. You can scan all kinds of things, change control panels over to resistance or first order (depending on which side you’ve chosen when you sign up), make droids activate, panels light up, find out what’s in all those trunks and crates, solve puzzles, and earn points, badges, and titles.

We used it in other Lands too, to play trivia games in line and do some other interactive things. Peter Pan’s features were really cute and made waiting in that line fly right by! 

I highly recommend checking it out!


----------



## Elias1901

sophy1996 said:


> I interpreted that as referring to the entrances off the hub (where you're being held pending rope drop) -- Adventureland through to Critter Country or Frontierland through to Critter Country.  The Frontierland and Fantasyland entrances to SWGE haven't been open first thing in the morning -- they have been making everyone go around the Rivers of America to the Critter Country entrance.



Yes, that’s what I meant. So it seems like no matter which entrance you chose, you are going to be routed through the Critter Country entrance. Good to know! I suppose sticking to the Frontierland stockade entrance will be our best bet by the sounds of it. Hopefully all will turn out alright for us!


----------



## Whistlebee

katejc said:


> It was a regular opening on Friday. If I was going on Saturday and didn’t have EMH I think I’d wait until later in the day or evening since all those EMH people are already in there. The wait time increases quickly and dramatically in the morning, while afternoon often gets down to 45 minutes. Are you just there for one day? If so then you may not mind waiting and making it a priority though.



Great, thanks!  I think we’ll stick to our original plan of doing Smugglers Run later in the day when everything else has a long wait too. Thanks for the info!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

purplefern said:


> Reading through this thread, I'm surprised no one has really said anything about the interactive disney play part of the land. It sounds so fun, and I'm really curious about how it all works, and what you do with it. Has anyone used the app significantly around the park? Is it fun?


Have battery back up for your phone! Many people report the app and/or the Play app draining their phone battery, so it can't hurt to have back up with you. Or plan on using the Fuel Rod vending machines around the parks.


----------



## SgtTibbs

theluckyrabbit said:


> Have battery back up for your phone! Many people report the app and/or the Play app draining their phone battery, so it can't hurt to have back up with you. Or plan on using the Fuel Rod vending machines around the parks.


Is there a fuel rod exchange station inside SWGE?


----------



## Steve11874

I am going to be there in 2 weeks and I am very excited! I plan on building a lightsaber but I am unsure what to do with it after I have built it. I will want to ride smugglers run but I will also probably want my lightsaber around for pictures, especially at night. What do you recommend? I cant bring it on the ride, obviously. If I leave the park, drop it off at my room, can I re-enter with it later that night? TIA


----------



## sophy1996

Steve11874 said:


> I am going to be there in 2 weeks and I am very excited! I plan on building a lightsaber but I am unsure what to do with it after I have built it. I will want to ride smugglers run but I will also probably want my lightsaber around for pictures, especially at night. What do you recommend? I cant bring it on the ride, obviously. If I leave the park, drop it off at my room, can I re-enter with it later that night? TIA



I wouldn’t assume you can’t bring it on MFSR. My DH brought his on BTMRR. It’s in a padded case. 

We asked security about bringing a lightsaber back in and they said no problem. The guy was like, “you made it here, didn’t you?  It belongs here!”

The night pictures are super cool. Good reason to get Maxpass!


----------



## midnight star

Steve11874 said:


> I am going to be there in 2 weeks and I am very excited! I plan on building a lightsaber but I am unsure what to do with it after I have built it. I will want to ride smugglers run but I will also probably want my lightsaber around for pictures, especially at night. What do you recommend? I cant bring it on the ride, obviously. If I leave the park, drop it off at my room, can I re-enter with it later that night? TIA


You can bring it on MFSR.


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Booked Savi’s for the afternoon on 8/10 and Oga’s for an evening drink on the same night. I’m planning on booking another drink at Oga’s for later in the trip when those dates open. I am really thankful for the establishment of the 2 week reservations! 

Cannot wait to experience SWGE. Thank you to everyone who contributed to this thread! It really helped me out a lot with the planning


----------



## cuteinnocent

Is there live music and/or entertainment at Oga's? Just wondering if it might be worth going on multiple days, or is it once and done?


----------



## DLgal

cuteinnocent said:


> Is there live music and/or entertainment at Oga's? Just wondering if it might be worth going on multiple days, or is it once and done?



No, it's a soundtrack, played by animatronic DJ R3X


----------



## LizzyS

Steve11874 said:


> I am going to be there in 2 weeks and I am very excited! I plan on building a lightsaber but I am unsure what to do with it after I have built it. I will want to ride smugglers run but I will also probably want my lightsaber around for pictures, especially at night. What do you recommend? I cant bring it on the ride, obviously. If I leave the park, drop it off at my room, can I re-enter with it later that night? TIA



I'm big on getting a locker when I visit DLR, so I've checked into the dimensions because of the light sabers.  The "jumbo" lockers in the Esplanade are the only lockers at DLR that they will fit in if you get the longest blade.

Not sure if you're interested in that, but wanted to throw it in here in case you or anyone else is.


----------



## HairyChest

Galaxy's Edge - I was there yesterday.  What a wasted opportunity.  The only star wars in there is the falcon and that's the most popular thing and area.  Imagine if everything was from star wars.  I bet the imagineers were frustrated with the restrictions they had set on them by upper management.  I kept thinking "imagine if they put this work into making the forest of endoor, Tatooine w/ lukes/lars house, naboo palace/lake, mustafar with Darth vadar, jabas palace,dagobah (yodas house), snowy hoth, the death star, the emporers lair.  If you could visit these places and eat there or shop there or meet all the characters there (how about a show with darth maul and vader fighting luke and obiwan) , with music playing, special star wars fireworks.  R2D2 and C3po walking around.  I mean comeone! There is no way people believe it'll be this slow and not absolutely jam packed had they done any of that.  I rode star tours yesterday and then went to smugglers run and I wish they had those locations from star tours in smugglers run I could fly and fight in.  Instead of chasing a dumb train to extract electricity.  think about how stupid that sounds.  There is no way imagineers sat there and when asked "where do we go and what do we do flying the falcon?" "How about we chase a train to extract electricity?".  lmao are you kidding?! The response was more likely "OK lets go to the death star to rescue leia and fight vadar on the way (with han solo and chewie assisting you maybe with a animatronic in the cockpit with you) and then another scenario where as bounty hunters we deliver jabbas shipment to hoth where luke is instead of delivering to darth maul on mustafar and drop off droids that spy on mustafar instead dressed to look as the items they were expecting".  Im just throwing out random ideas.  Timeline doesn't matter, this land should have been a huge celebration of starwars from every era for all whether they grew up with it or just got into it.  People should be losing their minds when visiting what should have been "The Galaxy" instead of what is, "Galaxy's Edge"


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HairyChest said:


> Galaxy's Edge - I was there yesterday.  What a wasted opportunity...


Given your negative attitude well before you visited, I'm not surprised by this at all. At least you gave it one shot.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SgtTibbs said:


> Is there a fuel rod exchange station inside SWGE?


I haven't seen one yet. I think the nearest vending machine is in Critter Country.


----------



## HairyChest

theluckyrabbit said:


> Given your negative attitude well before you visited, I'm not surprised by this at all. At least you gave it one shot.


Actually  this was my 3rd visit.  I was hyped for it before I went the first time.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HairyChest said:


> ...  I was hyped for it before I went the first time.


I would not have guessed this from reading your other posts. Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## cuteinnocent

Elias1901 said:


> Yes, that’s what I meant. So it seems like no matter which entrance you chose, you are going to be routed through the Critter Country entrance. Good to know! I sticking to the Frontierland stockade entrance will be our best bet by the sounds of it. Hopefully all will turn out alright for us!


Looking at the map, if we can only go through Critter Country isn't Adventureland closer? That's how it looks to me, or is Frontierland to Critter Country actually better?


----------



## Elias1901

cuteinnocent said:


> Looking at the map, if we can only go through Critter Country isn't Adventureland closer? That's how it looks to me, or is Frontierland to Critter Country actually better?



That is a good question and I am not sure why people say go through Frontierland, really. My best guess is that Adventureland curves and meanders a bit and is more narrow of a path with pinch points, whereas Frontierland is a bit more open and free-flowing. But perhaps someone else could shed some light on the best rope-drop path when leaving The Hub...


----------



## dieumeye

Elias1901 said:


> That is a good question and I am not sure why people say go through Frontierland, really. My best guess is that Adventureland curves and meanders a bit and is more narrow of a path with pinch points, whereas Frontierland is a bit more open and free-flowing. But perhaps someone else could shed some light on the best rope-drop path when leaving The Hub...


Looking at the map it does appear that going through Adventureland would be faster. But when you are actually standing in the hub it definitely feels like Adventureland would be backtracking and frontier land is a more direct route with a wide open path to ROA.

I might try to time it or count steps next time I’m there just for fun.


----------



## bwvBound

cdatkins said:


> I overheard an interesting conversation re: GE while waiting in line for Mission Breakout (disclaimer: we loved GE and visited multiple times on our week long trip)
> 
> One middle age woman and two younger women were talking about GE. Here are some sample quotes:
> 
> “I liked it, but I am not a huge Star Wars fan.”
> 
> “Smugglers Run is just like Star Tours with buttons.”
> 
> “There is not enough to do in the land, it only took us 2 hours to see it.”
> 
> “I don’t like Avatar, but I loved World of Avatar at Disney World and I would definitely go back. I don’t feel the same about Galaxy’s Edge.”


Most of these comments come from a position of '_observer/tourist_' rather than '_gamer_.'  They had not availed themselves of the interactive aspects: DataPad, learning to fly the MF and advancing their score, etc.


----------



## bwvBound

purplefern said:


> Reading through this thread, I'm surprised no one has really said anything about the interactive disney play part of the land. It sounds so fun, and I'm really curious about how it all works, and what you do with it. Has anyone used the app significantly around the park? Is it fun?


I've mentioned it now and again, but perhaps not specifically within this thread.  I'm hooked!  I first started playing on 6/18 (during the previews) and went back several times in the early weeks to keep playing.   The premise is of the on-going power struggle between the First Order and the Resistance.  Your actions within the app often strengthen one side or the other.  There are stashes of digital equipment, schematics, maps (etc) to be found and gathered; surveillance equipment to be installed or removed; credits/titles/roles to be earned; etc.

Because of the DataPad, I've enjoyed a fun encounter with Chewbacca in the Resistance Outpost.  As the background noises indicated a power outage, Chewie and his handler strode over to me and pointed to the Comms Tower asked: "Can you hack that??"   Sure!  Chewie provided the needed shade so I could read my phone's screen as we hacked the tower (one of a few standard skills in the DataPad app).  Ah, turns out it was the wrong tower ... but a fun moment.

FWIW, the app is buggy.  I've lost many of the accomplishments previously completed/earned but will go back to re-earn them again later.
As stated earlier, it kills your phone's battery.  Bring an extra battery, charger, cable, etc.


----------



## figment_jii

As a follow-up to this, how does one link their Smuggler's Run ride to their datapad account?  I launched the datapad app when I was in the queue last time, but couldn't figure out which mission I was supposed to be doing.  I thought I selected one by Hondo, but it ended up telling me I needed to go scan something elsewhere in the land.  Is there a specific mission that I'm supposed to select or do I need to finish other missions before I can do the one that's connected to Smuggler's Run.  Related, can the Smuggler's Run mission be done from the Single Rider Line or only when you're in the regular queue?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

figment_jii said:


> As a follow-up to this, how does one link their Smuggler's Run ride to their datapad account?  I launched the datapad app when I was in the queue last time, but couldn't figure out which mission I was supposed to be doing.  I thought I selected one by Hondo, but it ended up telling me I needed to go scan something elsewhere in the land.  Is there a specific mission that I'm supposed to select or do I need to finish other missions before I can do the one that's connected to Smuggler's Run.  Related, can the Smuggler's Run mission be done from the Single Rider Line or only when you're in the regular queue?


So, what I’ve heard is that you have to have the app open in the ride itself after you select the mission from Hondo in the queue / I’ve always had that mission pop up when I’m there if I think to open it.  I have had it give me credits from some of the times I’ve ridden, but not most of them.  I don’t always have the app open. 

I was someone who was pretty excited about the app interaction, but I’ve found it to be kind of a bust.  A few issues:

1.  The app takes SO LONG to launch and get to the data pad.  And every time I do something else on my phone (book a FP or mobile order, take a photo, send a text), it hard closes and needs to relaunch - I can’t just swipe back and forth between apps and pick up where I left off.  *This by itself makes it pretty much unusable for me*, as I need my phone frequently for those other purposes!  When we spot something we could scan, it takes four minutes to get the app to open to the point we could actually scan it!  And we’ll accept a mission and walk over to where it’s supposed to be, but then half the time we can’t even get back to the mission because I’ve had to use my phone for something else on the way.

2. Almost everything about the data pad is confusing.  It just is.  Half the time we can’t figure out what we’re doing.  Even PP who had the “hack with Chewbacca” moment ended up hacking the wrong thing!  That doesn’t surprise me, because it’s all pretty confusing.  And as mentioned, it doesn’t save all of your progress, and some things don’t work (we have to manually translate almost everything).

3. It won’t let us scan the stuff in the MFSR line because we already scanned it once.  My daughter would be happy to scan Every. Single. Time we ride, but since we did it once, that feature is useless for us now.  And it makes me unwilling to go through the 87-minute process to open the app when she spots scannable stuff, because I assume we scanned it anyway, so what’s the point?

Anyway, I was pretty excited about the interactive component as advertised, and the first couple of times we went, my daughter had some fun with it, but it hasn’t panned out to be as fun as we’d hoped.


----------



## figment_jii

Well, that was weird.  I just updated the Play Disney App and launched it see if anything changed.  When I opened the datapad app, I got a message from Hondo with the credits from the ride in late June.  Talk about a delayed message...


----------



## bwvBound

figment_jii said:


> Well, that was weird.  I just updated the Play Disney App and launched it see if anything changed.  When I opened the datapad app, I got a message from Hondo with the credits from the ride in late June.  Talk about a delayed message...


Better late than never!  What do you expect from a scoundrel?  ;-)


----------



## cdatkins

bwvBound said:


> Most of these comments come from a position of '_observer/tourist_' rather than '_gamer_.'  They had not availed themselves of the interactive aspects: DataPad, learning to fly the MF and advancing their score, etc.



Are you saying that GE was made specifically for the gamer type?


----------



## bwvBound

cdatkins said:


> Are you saying that GE was made specifically for the gamer type?


Yes.  That is what I get from articles like those linked below:

https://blooloop.com/features/galaxys-edge-interactive-experiences
https://www.ocregister.com/2019/04/...rs-galaxys-edge-into-a-role-playing-universe/
https://www.latimes.com/entertainment/herocomplex/la-et-hc-galaxys-edge-game-20190708-story.html


----------



## dsnyfamily4

Hi, I’m a pro at DL and DCA but I’m a bit stumped as to what time we should show up and how to book our reservations for our upcoming visit. We land August 13th and want to spend our first of five days at SWGE. It will by 4 of us, myself, my two kids and my wife. Here’s what we’d like to do; Build a light saber, a couple of droids, check into the cantina for a drink and of course smugglers run. I know there’s a mega thread but it’s a lot to sift through. The thought is the kids each build one droid and the light saber will be for me . Can I take my two kids in with me to build the lightsaber? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## emmybee

I enjoyed the theme of SW.  However, my overall impression was more of a "mixed bag," but I think it's because I was overwhelmed and unused to not knowing exactly where I was and exactly what I wanted to do.  The sounds of the world were pretty terrific.  The buildings were lovely, and at night, it's cool feeling removed from DL. 

The food was great.  I get why the picky set may have problems with it, but it was the best CS food I have had at DL.  At the Docking Bay, I had a vegetarian dish for both lunch and dinner. No, I'm not a vegetarian, but I wasn't feeling the meat dishes very much.   Both meals were tasty, and I went wild for the Felucian Garden Spread. I hope that never goes away because just like my steak skewers at the Paradise Garden Grill, I could have that dish every time. I liked the Ithorian Garden Loaf, but the mushroom sauce was a little salty.  My husband and child had the Smoked Kaadu ribs, and they liked it very much.  (Except the slaw, but I ended up eating that! I would prefer the flavor to be more on the pickled side, but it was still good for a slaw.)  No one else in my family liked the blue milk, but that is a treat I am also looking forward to again.  I did not try the other flavor.

The bar isn't anything I'd have to try again.  The Jabba Juice was the table favorite.  I would describe my Dagobah Slug Slinger like a margarita, and it was very strong.  My husband had the Yub Nub that came in a collectible cup.  They were out of the Carbon Freeze and the Bespin Fizz, which of course made me want to try them   So maybe I will try the cantina again.  I'm not sure what the DJ was supposed to do, it just kinda stood there and waved an arm around.

I didn't really know what to do with the Play app.  I wasn't sure if it was because I was old or if it just wasn't very fun.  I handed the phone over to my kid, and she got bored with it pretty quickly.  When my girl made her BB droid, she was told that the app would interact with it, but I haven't figured out how that works, and I suspect it doesn't.  I was hoping to see a little more interaction by the droid with the environment, it has the First Order chip, but it seemed to keep pretty quiet.  I would like to bring it back again, but I would definitely have to rent a locker.  My step-daughter offered to make a baby sling for it, I wonder if that would be more comfortable than a backpack   

As for the Millennium Falcon, we waited over an hour for it, and I don't think we'd wait that long again.  My hubby is big on doing stuff as a family, but I think I could talk him into doing single rider next time.  @HairyChest had some of the same alternative scenarios as my husband.  Overall, I didn't care much about the mission, and why exactly am I supposed to care about the credits earned? We had little chance to explore the anterooms, and right now, it seems like they were the best part of the ride.  I think Star Tours has a better queue environment than the MF.  Kind of a bummer.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

dsnyfamily4 said:


> Hi, I’m a pro at DL and DCA but I’m a bit stumped as to what time we should show up and how to book our reservations for our upcoming visit. We land August 13th and want to spend our first of five days at SWGE. It will by 4 of us, myself, my two kids and my wife. Here’s what we’d like to do; Build a light saber, a couple of droids, check into the cantina for a drink and of course smugglers run. I know there’s a mega thread but it’s a lot to sift through. The thought is the kids each build one droid and the light saber will be for me . Can I take my two kids in with me to build the lightsaber? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


I'm assuming that when you say you land on the 13th and then spend your first day at SWGE, that means the 14th...

Oga's and Savi's reservations for August 14 are live; you can make them now.  You can take two "viewers" in to make the lightsaber, so you could take your two kids (but not your wife, I guess!).

Since the 14th is a Wednesday, there won't be MM, so if you're early to rope drop and able to move quickly, you could rope-drop MFSR.  Just beware it's a LONG way from rope-drop to the ride, so be prepared to hustle.  I wouldn't recommend "killing" a Wednesday morning there under normal circumstances, but if you have five days, you'll be fine to do everything else anyway...

Personally, I'd make a Savi's reservation for mid-morning, maybe 10 or 10:30?  Rope-drop MFSR, wander around the shops, go to your Savi's reservation, fitting the droids in before or after Savi's, depending on timing.  Use the Play Disney app and hack some stuff.  I haven't had any of the breakfast in SWGE, but you could do breakfast there if you wanted.  Hopefully see some characters, get a mission from Vi or something.

Then, I'd hit other things mid-day (SWGE gets HOT) and make the Oga's reservation for the late afternoon/evening.  Eat at Docking Bay 7 for dinner if you want the full SWGE experience.  Hit MFSR again if the line is low enough.  Enjoy the land all lit up.  Maybe watch the fireworks over the Falcon.

That's what I'd do if I wanted to spend a large portion of the day immersed in SWGE.


----------



## figment_jii

I recall reading that Docking Bay 7 scaled back their breakfast offerings on weekdays (Mon-Thu), but were offering a larger menu on weekends (Fri-Sun).  I've found the weekday menu, but I can't find the weekend menu.  When I inquire with Guest Services online, they said to check at Docking Bay 7.  I was wondering if anyone knows what the current weekend breakfast menu includes?


----------



## cdatkins

bwvBound said:


> Yes.  That is what I get from articles like those linked below:
> 
> https://blooloop.com/features/galaxys-edge-interactive-experiences
> https://www.ocregister.com/2019/04/...rs-galaxys-edge-into-a-role-playing-universe/
> https://www.latimes.com/entertainment/herocomplex/la-et-hc-galaxys-edge-game-20190708-story.html



Well if that was the intent, that is an interesting strategy for sure. And I don’t think it’s working - neither of my teens liked the interactive games enough to do them on our second and third visit to GE. And I doubt Disney would discount the kind of feedback that I shared. They want their guests to have good experiences and they certainly aren’t advertising GE to just gamers.


----------



## dsnyfamily4

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I'm assuming that when you say you land on the 13th and then spend your first day at SWGE, that means the 14th...
> 
> Oga's and Savi's reservations for August 14 are live; you can make them now.  You can take two "viewers" in to make the lightsaber, so you could take your two kids (but not your wife, I guess!).
> 
> Since the 14th is a Wednesday, there won't be MM, so if you're early to rope drop and able to move quickly, you could rope-drop MFSR.  Just beware it's a LONG way from rope-drop to the ride, so be prepared to hustle.  I wouldn't recommend "killing" a Wednesday morning there under normal circumstances, but if you have five days, you'll be fine to do everything else anyway...
> 
> Personally, I'd make a Savi's reservation for mid-morning, maybe 10 or 10:30?  Rope-drop MFSR, wander around the shops, go to your Savi's reservation, fitting the droids in before or after Savi's, depending on timing.  Use the Play Disney app and hack some stuff.  I haven't had any of the breakfast in SWGE, but you could do breakfast there if you wanted.  Hopefully see some characters, get a mission from Vi or something.
> 
> Then, I'd hit other things mid-day (SWGE gets HOT) and make the Oga's reservation for the late afternoon/evening.  Eat at Docking Bay 7 for dinner if you want the full SWGE experience.  Hit MFSR again if the line is low enough.  Enjoy the land all lit up.  Maybe watch the fireworks over the Falcon.
> 
> That's what I'd do if I wanted to spend a large portion of the day immersed in SWGE.


Thanks for the insight! I’ll make my reservations today since that option has opened up as you stated.  I’ll probably just spend time there in the a.m then circle back around for the rest over the course of the five days I’m there. Thanks again!


----------



## midnight star

Any update on merchandise restocks? I got my personality chip for my droid. Have the droid backpacks, Porgs, or Tooth boards been restocked? I went this past weekend but was on Batuu for 10 minutes lol. It was too hot over there.


----------



## midnight star

For MFSR, what does the single rider line look like before noon? I've done it, but only in the afternoon times. Is it open earlier in the day? Going this Saturday with people who have never been. Due to reservation times, and having to leave the park at 4 pm, I think doing single rider for this ride will be our best option for a decent wait time. They are ok with missing the stand by line and getting split up. They mainly just care about getting on the ride itself.


----------



## az4boys

bwvBound said:


> Yes.  That is what I get from articles like those linked below:
> 
> https://blooloop.com/features/galaxys-edge-interactive-experiences
> https://www.ocregister.com/2019/04/...rs-galaxys-edge-into-a-role-playing-universe/
> https://www.latimes.com/entertainment/herocomplex/la-et-hc-galaxys-edge-game-20190708-story.html


We haven't been yet, and this is not making me excited either. We go to Disneyland to get away from technology. My kids only bring their phones for emergencies and I only use mine for photos and MP.


----------



## dina444444

midnight star said:


> For MFSR, what does the single rider line look like before noon? I've done it, but only in the afternoon times. Is it open earlier in the day? Going this Saturday with people who have never been. Due to reservation times, and having to leave the park at 4 pm, I think doing single rider for this ride will be our best option for a decent wait time. They are ok with missing the stand by line and getting split up. They mainly just care about getting on the ride itself.


It opens when the ride opens in the morning.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

az4boys said:


> We haven't been yet, and this is not making me excited either. We go to Disneyland to get away from technology. My kids only bring their phones for emergencies and I only use mine for photos and MP.


I wouldn't worry too much about this. We don't game and only use our phones to check the app occasionally or for photos when we're in GE. Haven't yet felt left out or bored or not-immersed or anything like that. SWGE is just as fun without the phones. You'll have a great time!


----------



## azdisneylover

HairyChest said:


> Galaxy's Edge - I was there yesterday.  What a wasted opportunity.  The only star wars in there is the falcon and that's the most popular thing and area.  Imagine if everything was from star wars.  I bet the imagineers were frustrated with the restrictions they had set on them by upper management.  I kept thinking "imagine if they put this work into making the forest of endoor, Tatooine w/ lukes/lars house, naboo palace/lake, mustafar with Darth vadar, jabas palace,dagobah (yodas house), snowy hoth, the death star, the emporers lair.  If you could visit these places and eat there or shop there or meet all the characters there (how about a show with darth maul and vader fighting luke and obiwan) , with music playing, special star wars fireworks.  R2D2 and C3po walking around.  I mean comeone! There is no way people believe it'll be this slow and not absolutely jam packed had they done any of that.  I rode star tours yesterday and then went to smugglers run and I wish they had those locations from star tours in smugglers run I could fly and fight in.  Instead of chasing a dumb train to extract electricity.  think about how stupid that sounds.  There is no way imagineers sat there and when asked "where do we go and what do we do flying the falcon?" "How about we chase a train to extract electricity?".  lmao are you kidding?! The response was more likely "OK lets go to the death star to rescue leia and fight vadar on the way (with han solo and chewie assisting you maybe with a animatronic in the cockpit with you) and then another scenario where as bounty hunters we deliver jabbas shipment to hoth where luke is instead of delivering to darth maul on mustafar and drop off droids that spy on mustafar instead dressed to look as the items they were expecting".  Im just throwing out random ideas.  Timeline doesn't matter, this land should have been a huge celebration of starwars from every era for all whether they grew up with it or just got into it.  People should be losing their minds when visiting what should have been "The Galaxy" instead of what is, "Galaxy's Edge"



I think Disney created SWLand with their own planet instead of place(s) known and beloved by fans to distance them from George Lucas Star Wars.


----------



## bethwc101

azdisneylover said:


> I think Disney created SWLand with their own planet instead of place(s) known and beloved by fans to distance them from George Lucas Star Wars.


Very interesting thought.


----------



## bwvBound

az4boys said:


> We haven't been yet, and this is not making me excited either. We go to Disneyland to get away from technology. My kids only bring their phones for emergencies and I only use mine for photos and MP.





theluckyrabbit said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about this. We don't game and only use our phones to check the app occasionally or for photos when we're in GE. Haven't yet felt left out or bored or not-immersed or anything like that. SWGE is just as fun without the phones. You'll have a great time!


Some visitors will be 'gamers' and some will be 'observers/tourists.'  Some from both groups will be satisfied.  Some from both groups will leave wanting more or something different.  Just the way it is?

I quickly adopted the 'gamer' position which has caused disappointment in multiple areas:

I'm dependent on the app and my phone.  As you've stated, I prefer to enjoy Disneyland w/out technology and am now coerced to become more focused on the phone than ever before.
I'm frustrated by the app quality.  It crashes frequently; I've lost earned titles, maps, weapons, schematics, etc.  Just the way it is.
I'm really frustrated trying to read the app on my phone both for focus (old eyes) and for brightness (might also be an old eye concern).  To use the app, I must find a shady spot to stand (shade for _seeing_ the screen not for cooling!) and must put on my reading glasses.  FWIW, I don't enjoy walking while wearing my reading glasses (distortion) so end up playing the human game: glasses on; glasses off; where did I put my glasses?; have you seen my glasses?  What? they are on top my head, again?!?!?   lol
But still I play it because I find it addictive.  I come home still playing it in my mind and trying to find clues to better performance.  I get the "jitters" of an all-night coding session from my early 20's for the following 2 days.  Quite strange ... haven't felt those jitters in years but am drawn to them.  Weirdly addictive.
And the struggle with how to ride MFSR w/out a full crew of like-minded gamers?  I've ridden with 'observers' and felt great frustration when they just 'sat in the seat' and failed to participate.  Ugh.  Going forward, we intend to talk with people in the lines with us and work our way backwards through the line queue to form our crew before boarding.  Or, use the single-rider queue to simply "take our chances" assuming a bad ride but the chance to earn a few credits.
Yep, I've adopted the gamer role.  I like it.  I'm glad to have both an AP and timeshare to feed the addiction.


----------



## midnight star

az4boys said:


> We haven't been yet, and this is not making me excited either. We go to Disneyland to get away from technology. My kids only bring their phones for emergencies and I only use mine for photos and MP.


Don't worry about it. If it makes you feel any better I love SWGE and haven't used the Play app for it at all. I feel immersed without it. I never use the play app anywhere in DL since it drains my battery and it's just too much going on to focus on the games, plus the app with maxpass, and taking pics etc.


----------



## poptart90

azdisneylover said:


> I think Disney created SWLand with their own planet instead of place(s) known and beloved by fans to distance them from George Lucas Star Wars.



Whoa. I never thought of that, but your idea makes so much sense!! Especially since Disney announced they are taking a SW film break after IX is released. Maybe Batuu is the new SW model of the future...as Disney sees it anyway.


----------



## LizzyS

I figured they wanted to focus on the SW stories that they created as well.  I'm a big fan of most of the new characters they created for the ST, personally.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

After so so so long of waiting... we will finally be on Batuu on Wednesday. Now that it’s close enough to ask I have a few questions;

Our entire group of four adults have reservations for Savi’s Workshop and we have two kids that will be observing. I haven’t watched any videos of the experience because I don’t want to spoil the surprise but I imagine it’s entertaining enough for those that come along to watch? Our two kids in the group are old enough (9 and 8)  to understand this is for the adults (I know, we’re the worst right haha!) and they’ll get their droids later. 

Does the queue for SR constantly move? I could qualify for a DAS if I go through the trouble but usually I’m fine just using MaxPass. As long as it’s constantly moving, my legs don’t bother me too much. But if the line is the type we’re you're at a standstill for long periods of time then I’ll have issues.

What exactly is the Batuu Bits made out of at Oga’s? On the menu it just says ‘snack mix’- we have some picky eaters so guidance would be great. 

What do you typically do with your droid if you build it early in the day? Debating if I’ll just bring a tote to carry it in or just rent a locker so we can grab it at the end of the day. How durable are they?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

TikiTikiFan said:


> After so so so long of waiting... we will finally be on Batuu on Wednesday. Now that it’s close enough to ask I have a few questions;
> 
> Our entire group of four adults have reservations for Savi’s Workshop and we have two kids that will be observing. I haven’t watched any videos of the experience because I don’t want to spoil the surprise but I imagine it’s entertaining enough for those that come along to watch? Our two kids in the group are old enough (9 and 8)  to understand this is for the adults (I know, we’re the worst right haha!) and they’ll get their droids later.
> 
> Does the queue for SR constantly move? I could qualify for a DAS if I go through the trouble but usually I’m fine just using MaxPass. As long as it’s constantly moving, my legs don’t bother me too much. But if the line is the type we’re you're at a standstill for long periods of time then I’ll have issues.
> 
> What exactly is the Batuu Bits made out of at Oga’s? On the menu it just says ‘snack mix’- we have some picky eaters so guidance would be great.
> 
> What do you typically do with your droid if you build it early in the day? Debating if I’ll just bring a tote to carry it in or just rent a locker so we can grab it at the end of the day. How durable are they?


1. Haven’t done Savi’s, but I know plenty of kids who have watched.  At those ages, you should be fine. 
2. It moves pretty continuously since there’s no FP, but there are some pauses as you get closer because they let a group into the room with Hondo, he does the preshow, then they clear and let the next group in.  So you’ll stand in between the groups going in, if that makes sense. 
3. It’s kind of similar to an Asian cracker mix I get from Whole Foods, with some sweet cookie things thrown in.  Pretty spicy at points.  Not very picky-eater friendly.  They’ve also been out of it three times when I’ve been there. 
4. We have a backpack for ours because we got it before they sold out, so we carry it.  I’d probably get a locker if I was there all day - once you’re outside SWGE, there’s no reason to have it out.  Our R2 is durable and could survive being tossed around in a tote all day, but I’d get annoyed with it!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Skyegirl1999 said:


> 1. Haven’t done Savi’s, but I know plenty of kids who have watched. At those ages, you should be fine.
> 2. It moves pretty continuously since there’s no FP, but there are some pauses as you get closer because they let a group into the room with Hondo, he does the preshow, then they clear and let the next group in. So you’ll stand in between the groups going in, if that makes sense.
> 3. It’s kind of similar to an Asian cracker mix I get from Whole Foods, with some sweet cookie things thrown in. Pretty spicy at points. Not very picky-eater friendly. They’ve also been out of it three times when I’ve been there.
> 4. We have a backpack for ours because we got it before they sold out, so we carry it. I’d probably get a locker if I was there all day - once you’re outside SWGE, there’s no reason to have it out. Our R2 is durable and could survive being tossed around in a tote all day, but I’d get annoyed with it!



Perfect, this told me everything I wanted to know! Thank you!


----------



## azdisneylover

poptart90 said:


> Whoa. I never thought of that, but your idea makes so much sense!! Especially since Disney announced they are taking a SW film break after IX is released. Maybe Batuu is the new SW model of the future...as Disney sees it anyway.



That is what I thought. They want to put a distance between the OG and the stuff they (Disney) puts out. This land seals it in my mind.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

azdisneylover said:


> That is what I thought. They want to put a distance between the OG and the stuff they (Disney) puts out. This land seals it in my mind.


One of the pre-SWGE videos with the Imagineers actually talked about this, how they are “moving the story beyond the Skywalker Saga,” since that’s ended, etc... so I think that was very much the intention here.  They’re trying to literally expand the universe. 

For me, it works - I think the land is pretty incredible, and I honestly can’t relate to the comments from people who think the theme music should swell as you walk around the land, or who want to see Luke Skywalker M&Gs... but obviously some people feel otherwise.


----------



## cdatkins

poptart90 said:


> Whoa. I never thought of that, but your idea makes so much sense!! Especially since Disney announced they are taking a SW film break after IX is released. Maybe Batuu is the new SW model of the future...as Disney sees it anyway.



I see it much differently. Disney is actually trying really, really hard to associate SW almost exclusively with the imagery, feel and story beats of Lucas' original Star Wars. Specifically the first two SW films - the first which was directed by Lucas, and the second where he had clear creative control but a different director.

Just take a look at Batuu itself. All the design work has its basis in Lucas' original designs. The ships, the buildings, the Stormtroopers, even Kylo Ren himself owes the basics of his design to Lucas' Darth Vader.

Lucas himself moved SW beyond these design elements with the prequel trilogy, preferring to create a new look and feel. Disney wants very little to do with that, however.

So instead of moving beyond Lucas, I think Disney is actually going back to his original vision.


----------



## LizzyS

cdatkins said:


> I see it much differently. Disney is actually trying really, really hard to associate SW almost exclusively with the imagery, feel and story beats of Lucas' original Star Wars. Specifically the first two SW films - the first which was directed by Lucas, and the second where he had clear creative control but a different director.
> 
> Just take a look at Batuu itself. All the design work has its basis in Lucas' original designs. The ships, the buildings, the Stormtroopers, even Kylo Ren himself owes the basics of his design to Lucas' Darth Vader.
> 
> Lucas himself moved SW beyond these design elements with the prequel trilogy, preferring to create a new look and feel. Disney wants very little to do with that, however.
> 
> So instead of moving beyond Lucas, I think Disney is actually going back to his original vision.



Well, yes, the new movies still need to feel like SW, so the Lucas elements are there, but what the previous posters are saying is, the land is directly comparable to the ST, created under Disney as the parent company.


----------



## midnight star

Random update: A few months ago I mentioned that I had never seen a Star Wars movie. I have seen 2 prequels now lol. Although I've heard those aren't highly favored because they were made after the originals. When I go to the park now I understand when I see kids wearing pod racing helmets lol.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

midnight star said:


> Random update: A few months ago I mentioned that I had never seen a Star Wars movie. I have seen 2 prequels now lol. Although I've heard those aren't highly favored because they were made after the originals. When I go to the park now I understand when I see kids wearing pod racing helmets lol.


So are you watching the movies in chronological order then?


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> So are you watching the movies in chronological order then?


I wanted to watch the originals first, but happened to watch it in chronological order.


----------



## cdatkins

LizzyS said:


> Well, yes, the new movies still need to feel like SW, so the Lucas elements are there, but what the previous posters are saying is, the land is directly comparable to the ST, created under Disney as the parent company.



LOL I feel like we are talking in circles. Yes I most definitely agree that GE is all about the ST and I have pointed that out in the thread. What I am saying is that the ST is more beholden to Lucas than Disney would care to admit.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

cdatkins said:


> LOL I feel like we are talking in circles. Yes I most definitely agree that GE is all about the ST and I have pointed that out in the thread. What I am saying is that the ST is more beholden to Lucas than Disney would care to admit.


I don’t think they’re actually trying to distance themselves from Lucas; I think they are trying to branch out their brand for the sake of profitable future ventures.  If people only care about the Skywalker clan, that’s pretty limiting to the long-term health of their investment.  Nostalgia only goes so far, and eventually you need people to buy into your brand outside of their “favorites” (ahem, Marvel Phase 4).  I think they can heavily reference the OT (through design, various characters/references, the Falcon) and still be making a clear attempt to move the fandom in a new direction.


----------



## billyjobobb

How do you think it would have gone over had they built Universal's Harry Potter park all around the magical beasts movies since that was the "new" direction? That succeeded because people want to experience what they have dreamed about.


----------



## LizzyS

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I don’t think they’re actually trying to distance themselves from Lucas; I think they are trying to branch out their brand for the sake of profitable future ventures.  If people only care about the Skywalker clan, that’s pretty limiting to the long-term health of their investment.  Nostalgia only goes so far, and eventually you need people to buy into your brand outside of their “favorites” (ahem, Marvel Phase 4).  I think they can heavily reference the OT (through design, various characters/references, the Falcon) and still be making a clear attempt to move the fandom in a new direction.



This is how I've read Disney's actions with the Star Wars franchise as well.


----------



## figment_jii

Some quick notes:

Personality Chips and Droid Backpacks are sold out.
Gift Cards are also sold out.
Creature Stall Porg plush is sold out, but the Tondorian Toymaker shop has the fabric plush.
There isn't very much shade...


----------



## LizzyS

Is the Loth Cat generally available in the creature stall or is that one sold out a lot, too?

Hard to decide between that and a porg if they're both available.


----------



## figment_jii

The Loth Cat is currently in stock.


----------



## ImDMous

The first three times I've been, the Loth Cat has been MIA but it seems like it's been available now for about a month.  Hold out one more week for me baby...


----------



## NorthernCalMom

TikiTikiFan said:


> Does the queue for SR constantly move?
> 
> I could qualify for a DAS if I go through the trouble but usually I’m fine just using MaxPass. As long as it’s constantly moving, my legs don’t bother me too much. But if the line is the type we’re you're at a standstill for long periods of time then I’ll have issues.


In my (relatively limited—we’ve been in the parks since Tuesday, and I have been using the MFSR single rider line multiple times, always in the evening) experience this isn‘t always the case. Yesterday we got stuck in a single rider line that appeared to not move at all for at least 30 minutes. When we finally made it up to door to the room where the roles were assigned, we saw why. There were two cast members, one who handed out the cards and another who put a lot of effort into matching up various groups of different sizes from the standby line (pulling from people all down the corridor through which that standby line ran) to get 6 people. Only if he wasn’t able to find any combination of 6 anywhere in that fairly long stretch of the standby line would he pull someone off the single rider line. Another time the cast member putting the groups together would pull 1 or 2 people from the single rider line each time there were groups of 5 or 4, and the single rider line moved quickly. So the answer to your question may depend on who works at the time.


----------



## figment_jii

The Cantina has both the Porg cup and the other mug in stock.  The Rancor Board is still out of stock.


----------



## 3DisMunchkins

How is going right at 8am after early entry? We’re planning to go to fantasy land first then head to SWGE at 8am. Is this a good plan? Any tips for riding smugglers run at that time? 

Also...anyone have tips for pin trading in SWGE? 

Thanks!


----------



## SD33

Quick question: Assuming boarding parties are a thing, how early can you visit SWGE before your Oga's Cantina reservation? I remember reading something about this but can't recall where.


----------



## FrazierFamily

1 hour prior


----------



## gerilyne

figment_jii said:


> The Cantina has both the Porg cup and the other mug in stock.  The Rancor Board is still out of stock.


This makes me happy. I wanted the rancor set but wasn't sure I could justify the cost. And I really want the Endor mug. Can't wait to be there Sunday!


----------



## figment_jii

They no longer sell the droid parts seperately.

No pin trading in Black Spire that I saw.


----------



## Fred M

3DisMunchkins said:


> How is going right at 8am after early entry? We’re planning to go to fantasy land first then head to SWGE at 8am. Is this a good plan? Any tips for riding smugglers run at that time?
> 
> Also...anyone have tips for pin trading in SWGE?
> 
> Thanks!



I was there on Tuesday morning and the only entrance to Galaxy’s Edge that was open was the one on the resistance side over by Splash Mountain. You could exit out of any entrance but cast members were blocking anyone from entering the other entrances until about 9:30-10 am. Not sure why but we had the same plan of going to Fantasy Land first then to Galaxy’s Edge.

At first my wife was annoyed we had to walk from Fantasy Land all the way through New Orleans Square to get into Galaxy’s Edge. The positive was that the lines were so short that Pirates and Haunted Mansion were walk ons, so the detour let us get in more rides than we normally would have


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SD33 said:


> Quick question: Assuming boarding parties are a thing, how early can you visit SWGE before your Oga's Cantina reservation? I remember reading something about this but can't recall where.


The boarding pass system hasn't been used since June 24th (the first day without SWGE reservations). But if boarding passes are required, you can enter SWGE up to an hour before your Cantina or Savi's reservation.


----------



## figment_jii

Droid Depot Backpacks are backing stock!


----------



## 3DisMunchkins

figment_jii said:


> Droid Depot Backpacks are backing stock!



Thanks!! Headed there next! Any report on personality chips? 
And how much are backpacks again?


----------



## billyjobobb

There's trying to branch out your brand and then there is turning your back on what you've already got.


----------



## figment_jii

The backpack is $39.99 plus tax.

No personality chips.  I keep asking, but they don't have any guess when they'll be back.  They were pretty surprised that Hondo delivered the backpacks.


----------



## soniam

Do they still have the mouse droid popcorn buckets at Kat Saka's?


----------



## figment_jii

Yes, the mouse droid bucket is still in stock.


----------



## midnight star

figment_jii said:


> Droid Depot Backpacks are backing stock!


ughhhhhh! I didn't check!! I may have to run down there early tomorrow morning then leave lol


----------



## midnight star

figment_jii said:


> Droid Depot Backpacks are backing stock!


how many backpacks did they have?? my friends left so I'm debating just driving down to anaheim to get one tomorrow morning


----------



## midnight star

My friend said the backpacks are already gone  ugh I have the worst luck when it comes to merchandise.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

midnight star said:


> My friend said the backpacks are already gone  ugh I have the worst luck when it comes to merchandise.


Ugh maybe they will bring more out. 

I’m so glad I got the metal giftcard when I did because I think that’s gone too?


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Ugh maybe they will bring more out.
> 
> I’m so glad I got the metal giftcard when I did because I think that’s gone too?


It's soo frustrating! I get things are hard to keep in stock, but they now know which items are popular and should do a better job at keeping them in stock. I feel like I go pretty often and still have the hardest time getting ahold of things


----------



## theluckyrabbit

FYI: The Yub Nub collectible cup can be purchased without the alcoholic beverage. The price is the same, but you can request a side glass of Sprite or Coke instead. CMs outside weren't sure this could be done, but the bartenders had no problem with it and even offered the soda when I was ready to pay for the cup alone. All Cantina CMs tonight were very friendly.


----------



## DebbieB

Anyone trying for Oga’s for August 18?  I tried at exactly 7:00 PST, nothing all day.  

Edit:  just came up!  Got 7:30pm.


----------



## midnight star

If anyone is at the park, and in galaxy edge, let me know if the backpacks are in stock today. I’m legit debating going down there if they have some today.


----------



## CateinPhoenix

This may have been posted before.....our group wanted to try the blue and green milk, but each person did not want a full one themselves....we asked for extra cups and divided the green and blue a little in each cup so that each person could try and not drink after each other....as we had a mixed group....To us, they are not good enough where each person wanted a full one themselves...YMMV!~


----------



## hultrain

Hi all: I realize nobody has a crystal ball, but was wondering people's opinions on this. We will be visiting DL in October. Our first day will be Thursday Oct. 10, which also happens to be a Halloween party day. We are huge SW fans so we definitely want to hit SWGE that first day. It seems like current consensus is to forego rope dropping MFSR or using magic morning to line up early for it because lines tend to drop by the afternoon.

But, given that (I think) the AP blackout dates will pretty much all be lifted by then, plus there could be an extra influx into DL in the afternoon/evening from all the people who don't have a party ticket, does anyone think the strategy should change?


----------



## FrazierFamily

hultrain said:


> Hi all: I realize nobody has a crystal ball, but was wondering people's opinions on this. We will be visiting DL in October. Our first day will be Thursday Oct. 10, which also happens to be a Halloween party day. We are huge SW fans so we definitely want to hit SWGE that first day. It seems like current consensus is to forego rope dropping MFSR or using magic morning to line up early for it because lines tend to drop by the afternoon.
> 
> But, given that (I think) the AP blackout dates will pretty much all be lifted by then, plus there could be an extra influx into DL in the afternoon/evening from all the people who don't have a party ticket, does anyone think the strategy should change?



We went to DL on a day of a party 2 years ago.. Granted no SWGE.. but the park was DEAD.


----------



## figment_jii

No backpacks this morning.


----------



## midnight star

figment_jii said:


> No backpacks this morning.


I was able to get one about 20 minutes ago!!!! Yay!!! But it was pure Disney luck! I got to droid depot and didn’t see any. However I saw a guy with one and I asked him where he got it. He pointed to the counter where you pay for your actual droid. And sure enough 2 were sitting there! The CM said they found them in a corner. I’m so glad I drove down. I almost didn’t. I also went ahead and bought the serving tray for my droid. Since things are flying off the shelves didn’t want to take a chance. So my droid has everything I want it to have.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

FrazierFamily said:


> We went to DL on a day of a party 2 years ago.. Granted no SWGE.. but the park was DEAD.


But that’s when the party was in DL, so people with one-park tickets didn’t want to burn a day on a 6pm closing...

This year will be the opposite with the DCA party.  There’s no reason for party days to be light at DL.


----------



## midnight star

Safe and Sound


----------



## Epek

Hey!
I’ve been following all the threads about SWGE. It was my understanding that with the 7am/day of system, it was pretty easy to get the reservation you wanted. My family has made the last minute decision to go this Thurs and there are very few reservations available already! We made a Savi’s reservation that suits us, so not a huge deal there, but man, Oga’s only has before 10am available. We were really hoping for later in the day. Are you finding that people are loading up the reservations and then canceling closer to their dates? That is our hope, and we are going to continue to check every day. Looking for confirmation, I guess?


----------



## Sue M

I just made a res for Olga’s a couple of days ago for next week and I had a few choices for both lunch or dinner.


----------



## midnight star

I guess I attached it correctly lol serving tray!


----------



## ten6mom

Well, everyone, I wasn't going to do it, but I am now planning to bring my 12yo son with me in October.  He has been begging to go and we typically do a summer trip and then again in November for his BD, but he hasn't been since last November.

I was lucky enough to pick up a Batuuan Spira (??) gift card for him to use when I visited during the reservation period, and I imagine he will want to build a droid so that's where that money will go when we visit SWGE.  I don't think that we will be dropping the $$$ for a lightsaber.

Now I have to catch up on this thread!


----------



## Mousequake

My understanding is that they're releasing some reservations at 14 days out, then releasing the rest at 7 AM day-of.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Mousequake said:


> My understanding is that they're releasing some reservations at 14 days out, then releasing the rest at 7 AM day-of.


I had heard that, but I looked for reservations at 7 twice this past week and didn’t see any.


----------



## ADLFAN

So is it weird being seated with other people in the Cantina? Anyone had a particularly good or bad experience? I'm fairly socially awkward as is and I would be mortified if part of our table didn't know what was up and why we were seated together...! What are the odds of a spot at the bar vs. table or booth, and is there any possiblity to request bar seating?


----------



## ADLFAN

Also, can you reload the Spira gift cards? It's almost worth buying a depleted one on ebay just to be able to use it at the Cantina and look awesome when you pay!


----------



## ten6mom

ADLFAN said:


> So is it weird being seated with other people in the Cantina? Anyone had a particularly good or bad experience? I'm fairly socially awkward as is and I would be mortified if part of our table didn't know what was up and why we were seated together...! What are the odds of a spot at the bar vs. table or booth, and is there any possiblity to request bar seating?



The bar is standing only.  My (limited) understanding is that tables are only for large parties and perhaps not even then.  We stood at a table with many other people and it was a rollicking good time!  Everyone was there to have fun.



ADLFAN said:


> Also, can you reload the Spira gift cards? It's almost worth buying a depleted one on ebay just to be able to use it at the Cantina and look awesome when you pay!


Although I have not tried it, I believe they're supposed to be reloadable.


----------



## Elias1901

I’m wondering what the general consensus is in regards to the cantina. I mean, we WILL be doing it once earlier on in our trip... guaranteed. That being said, is it worth our precious Disneyland time to go through the trouble in trying to secure yet another reservation to go another time later in our vacation?

From what I’m hearing, the cantina is more or less a one and done type of experience. With comments ranging from having to stand, the drinks (especially with mugs) being very expensive and not much to hold attention for long periods of time.

To be honest, watching Rex do his thing is probably what I’m most interested in... but perhaps there’s someone out there with reason enough on why it should be something we do at least twice?? Hm...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> I was able to get one about 20 minutes ago!!!! Yay!!! But it was pure Disney luck!...


Hooray for pixie dust! Love the photos, too.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Elias1901 said:


> I’m wondering what the general consensus is in regards to the cantina. I mean, we WILL be doing it once earlier on in our trip... guaranteed. That being said, is it worth our precious Disneyland time to go through the trouble in trying to secure yet another reservation to go another time later in our vacation?...


We enjoy the Cantina and have been more than once. It's a fun place to meet friends and enjoy a drink and the high energy vibe before heading for Ronto's or Docking Bay 7. We don't spend a long time there -- maybe 30 minutes at a time? -- so we don't feel "Cantina burn out" yet. If you think you might want to visit twice on your trip, make a second reservation for later in your visit, then you can either keep that reservation or cancel it if your first Cantina visit is enough.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Any sign of the porg puppets lately? I saw on the SWGE group on FB has them marked as sold out but didn’t know if anyone had seen them here..


----------



## figment_jii

They did not have the Porg Puppets this weekend.  They still had the Loth Cat on Sunday morning (that's when I last looked).


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Thank you! I’ll mentally prepare myself for my second choices then...


----------



## figment_jii

midnight star said:


> Safe and Sound


I'm glad to hear you got yours!  I overheard a lot of guests asking about the backpacks on Sunday morning and the CMs all said they were surprised that they got the restock to begin with and that they were sold out.  They didn't have any estimates on when anything would be back (e.g., more backpacks, personality chips, etc.).



ADLFAN said:


> So is it weird being seated with other people in the Cantina? Anyone had a particularly good or bad experience? I'm fairly socially awkward as is and I would be mortified if part of our table didn't know what was up and why we were seated together...! What are the odds of a spot at the bar vs. table or booth, and is there any possiblity to request bar seating?


I don't usually like sharing a table with strangers, but it didn't really seem the awkward at the Cantina.  We were at one of the booths and it was a mix of four different groups (all parties of two or three).  No one seemed surprised when they added us, but I think it's because they fill in the tables as groups leave, so groups are coming and going at all times.  For the most part, the others at the table, just looked up and then went back to their drinks.  

They did allow us to request a table when we checked in (tell the CM host that checks you in while you wait in line - don't wait until you get to the podium), but were warned that it might take longer (up to an hour).  We got lucky and didn't have to wait extra, but that probably depends on the other groups ahead of you.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

We will be going to GE for the first time next week and want to watch fireworks from there. I made a reservation for Oga’s at 7:45, will that give us enough time to be outside for fireworks? I know there’s a limit for how long we can be inside but wasn’t sure if it will be a wait to get in. Thanks so much


----------



## DLgal

Elias1901 said:


> I’m wondering what the general consensus is in regards to the cantina. I mean, we WILL be doing it once earlier on in our trip... guaranteed. That being said, is it worth our precious Disneyland time to go through the trouble in trying to secure yet another reservation to go another time later in our vacation?
> 
> From what I’m hearing, the cantina is more or less a one and done type of experience. With comments ranging from having to stand, the drinks (especially with mugs) being very expensive and not much to hold attention for long periods of time.
> 
> To be honest, watching Rex do his thing is probably what I’m most interested in... but perhaps there’s someone out there with reason enough on why it should be something we do at least twice?? Hm...



Well, I have done it once so far and I'd like to go again only to try some other drinks, because I only had one (I had a slight headache and our kids were NOT feeling it and I knew we had to leave quickly) but I am not dying to go back. You aren't guaranteed to be able to watch Rex "do his thing." I couldn't even see him from the side of the bar we were stood at, and you can't walk around once you get to your spot. 

The standing is kind of a deal breaker for me, if I'm being honest. You stand all day, seemingly, at Disneyland. I like to sit while enjoying a drink. But that's just me. But I will suggest an earlier time reservation for this reason alone. You won't be as tired and "needing" to sit earlier in the day vs later at night. 

For me, Lamplight Lounge is a far superior place to grab some drinks and relax, so if that isn't yet on your agenda, I'd recommend that over a second visit to Oga's. If it is, no harm in making 2 Oga'sreservations. You can always cancel the second one if you have had enough after the first visit.


----------



## ImDMous

There is usually about a 30 minute wait to get in, sometimes longer.  That will put you inside by 8:15-8:30.  I think the limit is still 45 minutes so out by 9:00-9:15.  I think fireworks are at 9:30 so you should be ok.  You won't be able to see any of the beginning show stuff on the castle or hear any music, so I think it took a few extra minutes before we knew the show had started.  I don't know how crowded it gets over there for fireworks viewing, we had a table at Docking Bay and had finished eating a few minutes before so we weren't out by the Falcon where everyone gathers.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

Thanks! Is it a decent view of fireworks from there? Thought it might be nice to see them from somewhere new for one night.


----------



## midnight star

ADLFAN said:


> So is it weird being seated with other people in the Cantina? Anyone had a particularly good or bad experience? I'm fairly socially awkward as is and I would be mortified if part of our table didn't know what was up and why we were seated together...! What are the odds of a spot at the bar vs. table or booth, and is there any possiblity to request bar seating?


I don't find it awkward. I have only stood in the cantina and have gone about 7 times. While in line waiting to get in, they will tell you it is mostly standing, and if you have a standing table you will be sharing with other parties. Also, the seating is for larger parties, but if you request one, it could take longer for you to get in. They will mention that you will be sharing tables as well.


----------



## midnight star

Elias1901 said:


> I’m wondering what the general consensus is in regards to the cantina. I mean, we WILL be doing it once earlier on in our trip... guaranteed. That being said, is it worth our precious Disneyland time to go through the trouble in trying to secure yet another reservation to go another time later in our vacation?
> 
> From what I’m hearing, the cantina is more or less a one and done type of experience. With comments ranging from having to stand, the drinks (especially with mugs) being very expensive and not much to hold attention for long periods of time.
> 
> To be honest, watching Rex do his thing is probably what I’m most interested in... but perhaps there’s someone out there with reason enough on why it should be something we do at least twice?? Hm...


Hmm, I would go a few times if you really love it.  It can be kind of a time suck though. While it is fun, I don't like standing in line outside in the heat waiting to get in. Plus if you're tired and have to stand, it can be draining. I find places like Carthay and Lamplight more relaxing to grab a drink. I've gone a lot but mainly because there have been first timers in the group. The times I have been solo this summer, I chose to not go.


----------



## midnight star

DLgal said:


> I couldn't even see him from the side of the bar we were stood at, and you can't walk around once you get to your spot.


Weird...when we get stuck in a spot where we can't see Rex, we've just walked over to take a pic/video then return. I've seen others do the same thing. Just make sure someone is staying in your spot to hold it.


----------



## ImDMous

They are very close and very, very, loud, no music or narration.  We liked it, but we've seen the show many times.  If you want the projections and narration and music, it's not the place to watch.


----------



## DLgal

midnight star said:


> Weird...when we get stuck in a spot where we can't see Rex, we've just walked over to take a pic/video then return. I've seen others do the same thing. Just make sure someone is staying in your spot to hold it.



The person didn't say "snap a quick picture" but rather "watch DJ Rex do his thing", which implies standing to watch for awhile.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

Is there any word on when Oga's reservations will be able to be booked further than 14 days ahead?


----------



## TammyLynn33

ImDMous said:


> There is usually about a 30 minute wait to get in, sometimes longer.  That will put you inside by 8:15-8:30.  I think the limit is still 45 minutes so out by 9:00-9:15.  I think fireworks are at 9:30 so you should be ok.  You won't be able to see any of the beginning show stuff on the castle or hear any music, so I think it took a few extra minutes before we knew the show had started.  I don't know how crowded it gets over there for fireworks viewing, we had a table at Docking Bay and had finished eating a few minutes before so we weren't out by the Falcon where everyone gathers.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Wait lol newbie here just booked a reservation . A 30 min wait to get in with a reservation ? ??


----------



## Luv Bunnies

We had a 9:05 p.m. reservation for Oga's the other night. Checked in around 8:45 p.m. and were called in less than 10 minutes. You'll either be led to a table or a spot to stand at the bar. You're not allowed to walk around or switch places. If they see an empty spot, they will fill it. We were given a spot at the bar. I think people tend to stay at the bar for less time since you have to stand. We had one drink and left before many of the tables turned over. If we were seated, we probably would have stayed longer. DH and DS watched the fireworks from Galaxy's Edge. They said it was a good view, although there was no music.


----------



## Rose77

Does anyone know how long the average wait is if you request a booth? Our daughter is only 45" so I don't think standing at a table would really work for her.


----------



## DLgal

Luv Bunnies said:


> We had a 9:05 p.m. reservation for Oga's the other night. Checked in around 8:45 p.m. and were called in less than 10 minutes. You'll either be led to a table or a spot to stand at the bar. You're not allowed to walk around or switch places. If they see an empty spot, they will fill it. We were given a spot at the bar. I think people tend to stay at the bar for less time since you have to stand. We had one drink and left before many of the tables turned over. If we were seated, we probably would have stayed longer. DH and DS watched the fireworks from Galaxy's Edge. They said it was a good view, although there was no music.



They let you check in that early? Man, they were adamant about not letting us check in until the EXACT time of our reservation. They were being like that with everyone. I seriously walked up 1 minute before and they were like "come back in one minute."


----------



## DLgal

TammyLynn33 said:


> Wait lol newbie here just booked a reservation . A 30 min wait to get in with a reservation ? ??



Yeah. Basically. Your reservation time is the time you are allowed to start standing in the entry line outside the cantina. Its like a nightclub. People are let in as others vacate on a 1:1 basis. Usually there are about 15-20 people standing outside waiting at a time.


----------



## midnight star

Rose77 said:


> Does anyone know how long the average wait is if you request a booth? Our daughter is only 45" so I don't think standing at a table would really work for her.


When we asked they said it could be an extra 45 minutes. We decided to forget about it since it was hot and there’s minimal shade.


----------



## midnight star

DLgal said:


> They let you check in that early? Man, they were adamant about not letting us check in until the EXACT time of our reservation. They were being like that with everyone. I seriously walked up 1 minute before and they were like "come back in one minute."


On 4th of July when I went solo they let me check in 15 minutes early. But then 2 days later when I went with my friends they made us come at the exact time


----------



## midnight star

For kids, I have seen small children and infants at the bar area. I’ve even seen them sitting on the floor (watch where you walk inside). So even though they may not be tall, they can still do the cantina. Just not sure how they feel about not being able to see lol


----------



## lvdis

Luv Bunnies said:


> You'll either be led to a table or a spot to stand at the bar. You're not allowed to walk around or switch places. If they see an empty spot, they will fill it. We were given a spot at the bar. I think people tend to stay at the bar for less time since you have to stand.


So, I have to ask, if you aren't allowed to walk around, is it really worth going in? I am mainly interested in seeing what it's like in there and taking in the atmosphere.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

lvdis said:


> So, I have to ask, if you aren't allowed to walk around, is it really worth going in? I am mainly interested in seeing what it's like in there and taking in the atmosphere.


We’ve never had a problem going over to watch Rex for a bit as long as we stay out of the servers’ way.  You can see him from most of the room, too, and he’s the main atmosphere besides the bar itself, which you can see from all over. 

I’ve been to the Cantina I think six times?  Maybe seven?  I love the Cantina but understand it’s not everyone’s cup of tea.  I do think it’s the best part of SWGE in terms of capturing a “Star Wars experience.”  I also like bars.  And drinks.  So.  Some points:

I’ve never gotten a seated table; I’ve always had a standing spot at either a table or the bar.
I’ve taken my daughter in three times (age 6, 46 inches); she doesn’t love it, but she can hang.  I let her sit on the ground (on a plastic bag) when we were at a table that had space underneath.  Ironically, I got put at the low part of the bar (wheelchair accessible?) once when I was with adults-only - she’d have liked that!
Since they went to reservations, I’ve waited 20-30 minutes after checking in each time - like others, I’ve had the “you may not check in even five minutes early” experience each time.  Keep in mind that you wait outside, in the sun, for most of the day. 
I usually order both drinks at once since service can be slow.  They’re often out of stuff (been out of the snacks three times, and the time I’d promised my daughter she could try the jello thing, they were out of that!)


----------



## Whistlebee

We went to Oga’s on Saturday.  We had reservations at 4:30 and got in line at 4:15.   When you make a reservation it says you can arrive up to 15 minutes early.  The line looked long to me and I expected a long wait but we were taken inside at 4:26, so just a little bit before our reservation time.  We stood at the bar.  We all took turns walking around and checking the place out.  We each (there were 6 of us) had 1 drink and we were there about 30 minutes.


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

If we make a Savi reservations for 7:00 pm can we make an Oga reservation for 8:20 pm and make it on time?  How long does Savi take from arrival, to getting in, to building, to out the door?  Thank you for any information as we need to schedule this week.


----------



## momtohms

Thanks for posting about this! I had made an 8:30pm reservation for my first day so I could get drinks before the fireworks. Decided to give myself a little bit more of a window and was able to change it to an earlier time - so if we end up having to wait 30 minutes or so, we’ll still finish up before they start


----------



## gerilyne

The Fox Menagerie said:


> If we make a Savi reservations for 7:00 pm can we make an Oga reservation for 8:20 pm and make it on time?  How long does Savi take from arrival, to getting in, to building, to out the door?  Thank you for any information as we need to schedule this week.


We did Savi's last night. Checked in at 7:05 which was our reservation time. I want to say from then to going in was about a 15-20 min wait.  The build took about 20 minutes.  Our group wasn't fully booked but it will depend on how quickly people decide which parts to select and build their hilt. You don't want to rush through it though. It's an amazing experience. I would say 40 minutes or so at least that was our experience.


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

gerilyne said:


> We did Savi's last night. Checked in at 7:05 which was our reservation time. I want to say from then to going in was about a 15-20 min wait.  The build took about 20 minutes.  Our group wasn't fully booked but it will depend on how quickly people decide which parts to select and build their hilt. You don't want to rush through it though. It's an amazing experience. I would say 40 minutes or so at least that was our experience.


Thank you, this is very helpful!


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

Thanks for all the info everyone! I’m glad we have an evening reservation in case we have to wait in no shade.


----------



## dieumeye

gerilyne said:


> We did Savi's last night. Checked in at 7:05 which was our reservation time. I want to say from then to going in was about a 15-20 min wait.  The build took about 20 minutes.  Our group wasn't fully booked but it will depend on how quickly people decide which parts to select and build their hilt. You don't want to rush through it though. It's an amazing experience. I would say 40 minutes or so at least that was our experience.


Serious question: what does everyone do with their lightsabers after building them and taking them home?

_Sigh_. Every time I read a post about an amazing experience at Savi's, it makes me want to do it. The cost isn't an issue, but I'm just too old to want a $200 lightsaber, I'm too old to own a $200 lightsaber. Lol.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

dieumeye said:


> Serious question: what does everyone do with their lightsabers after building them and taking them home?


Mine is currently in it's carry case but I take the hilt with me to Disneyland and I plan to mount it to my wall when I get around to it.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

midnight star said:


> For kids, I have seen small children and infants at the bar area. I’ve even seen them sitting on the floor (watch where you walk inside). So even though they may not be tall, they can still do the cantina. Just not sure how they feel about not being able to see lol


We were placed at the bar with my 4-year-old. He’s 42 inches and couldn’t reach or even see the counter. I had to hold him or bring his drink down to him. I wanted to get him the jello thing but it would have been logistically impossible.  He didn’t love it, but he did love DJ Rex. I am going this weekend with him plus a friend and her 6-year-old. I think it would be more fun with just adults *unless* we get seated at a booth but I won’t hold my breath on that one.


----------



## midnight star

dieumeye said:


> Serious question: what does everyone do with their lightsabers after building them and taking them home?


I’ve seen people come at night and take them out and do photo shoots with them. 

My friend’s boyfriend plays with his at home to annoy her lol


----------



## cdatkins

Elias1901 said:


> I’m wondering what the general consensus is in regards to the cantina. I mean, we WILL be doing it once earlier on in our trip... guaranteed. That being said, is it worth our precious Disneyland time to go through the trouble in trying to secure yet another reservation to go another time later in our vacation?
> 
> From what I’m hearing, the cantina is more or less a one and done type of experience. With comments ranging from having to stand, the drinks (especially with mugs) being very expensive and not much to hold attention for long periods of time.
> 
> To be honest, watching Rex do his thing is probably what I’m most interested in... but perhaps there’s someone out there with reason enough on why it should be something we do at least twice?? Hm...



I think the Cantina is easily one of the most repeatable experiences in Galaxy’s Edge. Certainly way more than Savi’s or the Droid workshop. Probably second only to Smugglers Run in that regard. Their menu is very diverse which means you can try different things on different visits, and the ambience is always a bit different each time. I can’t imagine us not going multiple times.


----------



## Elias1901

cdatkins said:


> I think the Cantina is easily one of the most repeatable experiences in Galaxy’s Edge. Certainly way more than Savi’s or the Droid workshop. Probably second only to Smugglers Run in that regard. Their menu is very diverse which means you can try different things on different visits, and the ambience is always a bit different each time. I can’t imagine us not going multiple times.



Looks like we'll be making time to check it out on two separate occasions in that case!


----------



## LizzyS

dieumeye said:


> Serious question: what does everyone do with their lightsabers after building them and taking them home?
> 
> _Sigh_. Every time I read a post about an amazing experience at Savi's, it makes me want to do it. The cost isn't an issue, but I'm just too old to want a $200 lightsaber, I'm too old to own a $200 lightsaber. Lol.



Please *get* the light saber!

I don't know how old you are, but I'm a 36 year old married woman and I *will* come home with one light saber if not TWO (if my husband won't divorce me).

Life is too short to not do the things you want to if its feasible.

They make stands and wall mounts for light sabers, just sayin'.


----------



## FireflyTrance

So for Oga's, is there any way to request a seated table if you are willing to wait longer? We have a toddler so a seated table would be way way better.


----------



## figment_jii

We were able to request a seated table when we checked in on Friday.  You need to make the request with the first CM you check in with (the one that is standing at the end of the line).  We ended up sharing the table with 3 to 4 other groups (mostly groups of 2).  The CM told us that the wait time could be up to an hour longer, depending on how many other requests are ahead of you.


----------



## cuteinnocent

Sounds crazy that you still gotta wait in line for Oga's. They should use texting or pagers so you can wander.


----------



## figment_jii

I think what they're trying to avoid is having to hold a spot for guests as they wait for them to return.  If the let guests wander away, then they'll have to hold the spot for some amount of time so that the guests can return to the podium.  This way, as soon as the spot is available, they can bring in the next group in line (or whichever group is going to fit into that spot) and they don't have much of a down time.  That being said, I wouldn't mind a pager system with a limited range (even if it's as small as having to remain in sight of the Cantina) so that guests could wait in more shaded locations nearby.


----------



## ten6mom

I have tried to play catch up on this thread but am having trouble finding some stuff.  We aren't going until October, but I am trying to get prepared early   Can someone please tell me:

1- are there currently FP being used for MFSR?  (I think "no")
2- what is the base price to build a droid?  (I think maybe around $100?)
3- am I correct that the droid personality chips have been sold out a lot?


----------



## midnight star

ten6mom said:


> I have tried to play catch up on this thread but am having trouble finding some stuff.  We aren't going until October, but I am trying to get prepared early   Can someone please tell me:
> 
> 1- are there currently FP being used for MFSR?  (I think "no")
> 2- what is the base price to build a droid?  (I think maybe around $100?)
> 3- am I correct that the droid personality chips have been sold out a lot?


1. No...they have scanners in place though, so in the future it will have fastpass.
2. $99 +tax...I think it was $107 total. No discounts 
3. Yes they were gone when I went late June for my reservation. They were restocked 2 weeks ago, and they are sold out again. For any item you see there you want, I would buy it. Restocks have been far and few in between.


----------



## ten6mom

midnight star said:


> 1. No...they have scanners in place though, so in the future it will have fastpass.
> 2. $99 +tax...I think it was $107 total. No discounts
> 3. Yes they were gone when I went late June for my reservation. They were restocked 2 weeks ago, and they are sold out again. For any item you see there you want, I would buy it. Restocks have been far and few in between.


Thank you!


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

Rose77 said:


> Does anyone know how long the average wait is if you request a booth? Our daughter is only 45" so I don't think standing at a table would really work for her.


Hello, I’ve visited the cantina 3 times.  We stood at a high top for our first visit, which was miserable for my 49” 6 year old (could barely rest her chin on the table).  Since then, I just wait for booths, and it’s a much more enjoyable experience.  We’ve waited about 20 min each time.  I wait in the shade by the door, and everyone else waits on the shaded bench across from the cantina until they call us.  I personally like 3:30ish reservations, because it’s a nice mid-afternoon refreshment break, and still feels kid-friendly at that time.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> Thanks for all the info everyone! I’m glad we have an evening reservation in case we have to wait in no shade.


This is why we made a late reservation. Waiting in the hot sun would have wilted me, so we booked for after fireworks. Checked in about 5 minutes before our time and got in line. Waited about 15 minutes before going in. The CM was quite pleased that she didn't have to repeat her spiel for us. 



cuteinnocent said:


> Sounds crazy that you still gotta wait in line for Oga's. They should use texting or pagers so you can wander.


Waiting in the line can actually be fun if the people around you are friendly. There was a group of young women behind us doing Chewbacca impressions -- and some of them were very good! -- so we started laughing and talking with them. The time passed super quickly. And we could wave at each other across the bar once we all got inside.


----------



## midnight star

theluckyrabbit said:


> This is why we made a late reservation. Waiting in the hot sun would have wilted me, so we booked for after fireworks. Checked in about 5 minutes before our time and got in line. Waited about 15 minutes before going in. The CM was quite pleased that she didn't have to repeat her spiel for us.


hahaha! The CM working the line Saturday when we were there said the same thing. She heard me tell my friends, "we only have 45 minutes inside, only 2 drinks each, it's mostly standing, it's also crowded so we might be close to another group"...The CM was all "Wow you guys have a frequent traveler in your party. She knows all about Oga's rules" lol


----------



## gtrist4life

Hi all, I just booked Oga's for 10:55 am for Wed. Aug 21 - Plan to have a non-alcoholic drink and the snacks as a pre-lunch. It's just me and my wife. Would like a table, but not a big deal if not immediately available. Any suggestions on What time we should arrive to ride Smuggler's Run beforehand?  Thanks!


----------



## kristenabelle

I just got a reservation for Wednesday 8.21 at 10:50 PM (post-fireworks, figured it'd be great for getting night shots of the land)! That said, the park schedule is still listed as closing at 11 PM. So is the bar open post-close, or was this a fluke?

I'm a solo traveler (heh - Solo), so I'm assuming I'll be at a standing high-top or at directly at the bar, if that's even an option. Both are actually perfect for me, since I'm not much of a talker (and I'll be dead tired from flying in that day).


----------



## TheZue

We just got back and we LOVED galaxy’s edge. I grew up with the original trilogy my eldest with the prequels, my youngest is 11 so the sequels are huge for him. We’ve watched all the animated series, even the original almost silent clone wars series. There was stuff for all of us. The troopers wandering around were great. I loved all the little details. When we were in line for the falcon we noticed another ship on the roof of a building that wasn’t that noticeable from the ground. The pets in the pet shop were fantastic, that sleeping loth cat with its chewed up porg toy was adorable. Kinda choked loth cats aren’t real tbh. The cantina was a blast. So many little kids dancing to DJ Rex & the drinks were good! It felt like Star Wars through and through. Not everything has to have been on the big screen for it to be Star Wars. It’s a massive universe and the movies only really followed the Skywalkers! This land expands the universe. Best part is if has my husband really really excited to come back; although he dropped about 1500 on merch.

My husband made a lightsaber at Savis. Very cool, I’m making one next time. I just about cried, too be fair I also cry at fireworks, World of Color, fantasmic. But that experience was on par with those for me. The kids and I made droids. The kids made BB units so I “had” to make an R unit. They are really good little remote toys.

The merch is fantastic. I got the Rey vest and the quality is amazing. It doesn’t look like a costume at all. I also got the arm wraps and thought they were tight in store but when I got the tags off they fit just fine, so don’t go up a size I’d you think you are between sizes!  My youngest has officially started a zoo with all the creatures. I thought the loth cat was just an expensive stuffy but it purrs, hisses, and makes happy sounds depending on what you do with it. All the creatures were really cool and all have sound. Han’s dice are surprisingly heavy and sturdy

Finally being around other Star Wars fans is always great. We sat with some great people at the Cantina who told us what drinks to get & talked me into the fuzzy tauntaun which did make my lip numb but it’s great! We saw so many fun tee shirts. The best was a guy on a scooter who had his shoulder monkey set up on the handle bar wearing a star destroyer necklace, absolute perfection.

The downsides:
It does need music. Maybe not Jon Williams everywhere but cantina like “local” music in more places. Even if it was set up like the merchants had a radio going would be awesome.

The ships were a little loud. My husband thought they were fine. I like that they were there but the sound was almost hard to talk over in some places.

The stock levels need to get sorted out. We lucked out and got there the week after the personality chips showed up and got smuggler & first order, then the backpacks showed up on the last day. But, it was a weird way to deal with the parks constantly checking reddit & ******* to see if stuff was reappearing and buying stuff immediately for fear of it selling out. The chips did within hours of buying them. My husband would have bought more hilts and kyber crystals had they been available.


----------



## mickeyboof

midnight star said:


> I guess I attached it correctly lol serving tray!



The serving tray is an accessory only meant to be used when the droid’s legs are in the locked and upright position. 

It’s not meant to be used when the droid is in motion. 

Which is dumb.


----------



## figment_jii

Looks like they're planning on letting guests book reservations at the Droid Depot up to 14-days in advance now as well.  I guess this is in anticipation of increased crowds due to the AP blockout ending (and upcoming holiday seasons).  As the crowds stood this summer, there really isn't any need for a Droid Depot reservation.
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/activity-reservation/19278772;entityType=activity-product/search/


----------



## Kestryl

billyjobobb said:


> How do you think it would have gone over had they built Universal's Harry Potter park all around the magical beasts movies since that was the "new" direction? That succeeded because people want to experience what they have dreamed about.


Probably not very well give WWoHP opened in 2010, and Fantastic Beasts didn’t start filming until 2015 (released 2016). What would they have based the park on?

In all seriousness, the Harry Potter and Star Wars stories and fandoms are very, very different. In my opinion, there isn’t an obvious theme choice from SW, versus a very obvious choice for HP. 

Just take locations, for example. Hogwarts was shown in all 8 of the HP films (and even showed up in FB 2). What planets show up consistently throughout in the SW film series? Ahch-To (2 in ST), Dagobah (2 in OT), Coruscant (3 in PT), Mustafar (1 in PT, RO), Naboo (3 in PT), Tatooine (3 PT, 1 OT). (I’m not counting the montage added in the additional scenes for RotJ.) The Millennium Falcon shows up in 6 movies. That’s probably the closest anyone has dreamed to see, and it’s in the park.

Really, Disney was just in a lose-lose situation. Pick something that already exists  and deal with complainers that there would have been better options, or make something new and deal with complainers that it’s not in the movies.

But hey, what do I know. I wasn’t alive when the OT wasn’t released, so maybe I shouldn’t have an opinion at all.


----------



## TheZue

figment_jii said:


> Looks like they're planning on letting guests book reservations at the Droid Depot up to 14-days in advance now as well.  I guess this is in anticipation of increased crowds due to the AP blockout ending (and upcoming holiday seasons).  As the crowds stood this summer, there really isn't any need for a Droid Depot reservation.
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/activity-reservation/19278772;entityType=activity-product/search/


I can see how that will be necessary. Last weekend was busier than earlier in the week and I had to wait to get a station to build my droid. The conveyer belt area was also crowded.


----------



## figment_jii

I guess it ebbs and flows...I was also there last weekend and wandered in and out of the Droid Depot several times during the day.  Sometimes there was a bit of a crowd, other times there was no one at the cashier.  Compared to the reservation period, it was pretty quiet, but I'm guessing they're thinking it's going to be more like the reservation period once the AP blockout ends.  It'll be interesting to see whether they need the reservations or will it be something where there will still be plenty of walk-up capacity.


----------



## midnight star

mickeyboof said:


> The serving tray is an accessory only meant to be used when the droid’s legs are in the locked and upright position.
> 
> It’s not meant to be used when the droid is in motion.
> 
> Which is dumb.


That’s what they told me at droid depot, but I was able to operate mine while it was attached. I’ve also seen videos of people on my AP Facebook group operate theirs with the trays. I have a video of it on my phone but the file is too big.


----------



## LizzyS

figment_jii said:


> Looks like they're planning on letting guests book reservations at the Droid Depot up to 14-days in advance now as well.  I guess this is in anticipation of increased crowds due to the AP blockout ending (and upcoming holiday seasons).  As the crowds stood this summer, there really isn't any need for a Droid Depot reservation.
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/activity-reservation/19278772;entityType=activity-product/search/



I'm kind of into this, tbh.  I hope it stays that way (or at least as an option).


----------



## LindseyShea3

Hello-

I've heard that rope drop isn't necessarily the best time to do the Millennium Falcon ride. What time of day is normally best to head into SWGE? We will be going in mid September - weekdays.

Thanks!


----------



## midnight star

LindseyShea3 said:


> Hello-
> 
> I've heard that rope drop isn't necessarily the best time to do the Millennium Falcon ride. What time of day is normally best to head into SWGE? We will be going in mid September - weekdays.
> 
> Thanks!


It’s 30 minutes right now as of 1:48pm.

But usually after 12 pm it starts to drop. A couple weeks ago on a Saturday, my friend and I got in line when it said 75 minutes. It was only 40. That was also around 1:30ish. What makes the line bearable is that there aren’t any fastpass interruptions.


----------



## Keyframer30

Does this mean that if the land is full and requires a landing party, you can bypass with a Droid Depot reservation like having a reservation at Oga's? Will this too be pushed out to 60 Days eventually?

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ns-for-droid-depot-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## gerilyne

LindseyShea3 said:


> Hello-
> 
> I've heard that rope drop isn't necessarily the best time to do the Millennium Falcon ride. What time of day is normally best to head into SWGE? We will be going in mid September - weekdays.
> 
> Thanks!


We got in line last night at around 6:20pm with a 45 min wait.  It went fast and the sun wasn't shining onto the que so it wasn't too hot.


----------



## Michele King

We just came back from a couple day trip. I was surprised that yesterday around 2:30-3:00ish we were able to walk up to Oga's and just get in with no wait or reservation. There were 7 of us. After Oga's we went to ride Smuggler's Run and it was about 40 minutes. 

Still out of so much stuff, but backpacks were there. No droid chips, which disappointed my niece and nephews. There were beginning to run out of a lot of the legacy light sabers while we were there and still no kyber crystals. 

Also there were out of some of the ingredients to make some of the drinks in Oga's. Also they were still out of the rancor tooth flight and said that would not be back until sometime in September.

I was also told that a lot of merchandise was going to WDW to stock their opening and to expect low stock for a while.


----------



## midnight star

For those that have droids with personality chips, what is the best way to get them to interact? Mine has a first order chip. On Sunday I briefly walked around with it and it did move a lot around Kylo's ship, and droid depot. But when I was near other droids, the markeplace, and just walked around, it didn't move very much. Is that how it is supposed to be with the chip? Maybe I got used to how it was before getting the chip?


----------



## Disneytrippin'

How much time should be allotted for Savis Workshop?I cant find any information on how much time it takes to do the lightsaber building experience.


----------



## sophy1996

Disneytrippin' said:


> How much time should be allotted for Savis Workshop?I cant find any information on how much time it takes to do the lightsaber building experience.



It’s about 20 minutes for the building itself, but also factor in some additional time on the front-end for check-in and waiting for the group to be complete.


----------



## OrangeBirdFan

sophy1996 said:


> It’s about 20 minutes for the building itself, but also factor in some additional time on the front-end for check-in and waiting for the group to be complete.


Yesterday our mid afternoon Savi experience took about an hour from our reservation time, but they did say they were running behind.


----------



## Elias1901

Keyframer30 said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ns-for-droid-depot-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/



So... if the Droid Depot is taking reservations, would I still need one if all I am looking to get is the pre-built DJ-R3X droid? I'm sure building a droid is fun and all but I am already being thrown into putting money down for lightsabers. 

HOWEVER... because I hold a fondness for Rex and the original Star Tours, I want that little bluetooth speaker droid version of him! Is he just a general piece of merchandise you can find in any shop in the land (or heck, even outside the land in the park in general)? Or do you need go have a Droid Depot reservation to go in and snag one?? 

I don't believe he is a build a droid custom make... is there perhaps a little offshoot of the Droid Depot that is open to the public as a regular type of gift shop to pick up my Rex??

More details on how to acquire him would be amazing!

Oh! And do you need a reservation to be able to get a quick peek at the people building droids? Unlike Savi's... I have a feeling if I just had someplace to view the process (even if it is off to the side or not the best view) for a brief moment, I'd be satisfied. If not, we're headed out to Walt Disney World at the end of November and perhaps we'll just pop in to build an astromech droid at that time instead...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## figment_jii

Elias1901 said:


> So... if the Droid Depot is taking reservations, would I still need one if all I am looking to get is the pre-built DJ-R3X droid?


Unless they drastically change the configuration or access to the Depot, you shouldn't need a reservation to buy DJ-R3X (or any of the other merchandise) or even to watch others build their droids.  The droid building area is visible from the store, but separated by a low fence.   As far as I can recall, he wasn't available anywhere other than the Droid Depot.


----------



## Elias1901

figment_jii said:


> Unless they drastically change the configuration or access to the Depot, you shouldn't need a reservation to buy DJ-R3X (or any of the other merchandise) or even to watch others build their droids.  The droid building area is visible from the store, but separated by a low fence.   As far as I can recall, he wasn't available anywhere other than the Droid Depot.



Ah, alright... thanks!

If anybody who goes into the Droid Depot at any point here soon could confirm if they changed the floor configuration or not would be appreciated as well!


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Elias1901 said:


> Ah, alright... thanks!
> 
> If anybody who goes into the Droid Depot at any point here soon could confirm if they changed the floor configuration or not would be appreciated as well!


It would be almost impossible for them to change the configuration of the store without closing it to remove the barriers bolted into the floor. I think the reservations are there so the perceived crowds don't impact the people trying to buy general merch (including prebuilt droids).


----------



## pharmama

Elias1901 said:


> Ah, alright... thanks!
> 
> If anybody who goes into the Droid Depot at any point here soon could confirm if they changed the floor configuration or not would be appreciated as well!



It's definitely meant to be a store in addition to the droid building activity and you can just walk in. They are not changing the configuration of the shop. The line to build a droid is off to one side (and may extend to the right side of the door outside if its really long but I don't think its been that long since  the preview reservation period and probably won't be now with droid building reservations either.) and then you enter the build area mentioned above but there is quite a lot of retail space in the rest of the shop including a whole second room that has another entrance. 

Even if you don't want to buy anything (though I know you said you want to buy R3X) I'd still go in and look around as there's lots of cool droid bits and easter eggs in there.


----------



## OrangeBirdFan

Gaugersaurus said:


> It would be almost impossible for them to change the configuration of the store without closing it to remove the barriers bolted into the floor. I think the reservations are there so the perceived crowds don't impact the people trying to buy general merch (including prebuilt droids).


As of today, configuration is the same. You can see people building and buy Rex


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I am still trying to catch up, (56 pages) I have been avoiding both Land and World's SWGE forums because I didn't want to spoil things before I was ready to book. Now that I have booked 5 days at Disneyland Hotel right before Star Wars Celebration Anaheim (August 2020) I am trying to figure out how things work. It still looks like Disney hasn't fully figured out how to do things at Land, and world isn't even open yet.

Has anyone used the Max Pass to reserve ride times or build a droid? 
Those that are staying on property how does SWGE work, from what I was seeing Magic hours are open to Galaxy's Edge, is that correct?

Please forgive my ignorance, I am still thumbing through, but it seems like every few pages something changes as Disney changes the rules/learns/excreta


----------



## Delilah1310

Are the lockers on Main Street large enough to hold a custom built droid?
My kiddo wants to do that, but I don't really want to carry it around all day (even if we are lucky enough to score one of the sweet backpacks) because I'm not sure what I would do with it / a backpack that size on rides like BTM, SM, etc.

I'm hoping to time our visit to SWGE to the late morning/early afternoon, so we can head back to hotel for our afternoon break and drop it off, but just planning for other scenarios if we stay in the park.

TIA!


----------



## bwvBound

The Sunrise Student said:


> Has anyone used the Max Pass to reserve ride times or build a droid?


The ride does not have FP (or MaxPass) at this time.  I haven't tried Droid Depot reservations but I _think_ they are done through the website not via FP/MP.



The Sunrise Student said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, I am still thumbing through, but it seems like every few pages something changes as Disney changes the rules/learns/excreta


And things will change again between now and your visit in Aug 2020??  Be flexible and maintain a curious perspective.


----------



## midnight star

Delilah1310 said:


> Are the lockers on Main Street large enough to hold a custom built droid?
> My kiddo wants to do that, but I don't really want to carry it around all day (even if we are lucky enough to score one of the sweet backpacks) because I'm not sure what I would do with it / a backpack that size on rides like BTM, SM, etc.
> 
> I'm hoping to time our visit to SWGE to the late morning/early afternoon, so we can head back to hotel for our afternoon break and drop it off, but just planning for other scenarios if we stay in the park.
> 
> TIA!


My R style droid fits in the large lockers. I didn’t try to fit it in the small ones. 
I brought my droid on Pirates, Big Thunder, Space, Cars, and Soarin before having a backpack. I just had it in a reusable tote. So it can go on the rides. Im wary about the water rides though. I held onto it, and covered it for dear life while on Pirates lol.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

bwvBound said:


> The ride does not have FP (or MaxPass) at this time.  I haven't tried Droid Depot reservations but I _think_ they are done through the website not via FP/MP.
> 
> And things will change again between now and your visit in Aug 2020??  Be flexible and maintain a curious perspective.



Thanks and Yes, August 2020 (Star Wars Celebration Anaheim Aug 27th - 30th 2020).... I have been wanting to go sooner but we have had other life expenses that we have been saving for that have stopped us.


----------



## FireflyTrance

So all droid personality chips are sold out again? I made a reservation for Droid Depot on Saturday, but was really hoping to get a personality chip.


----------



## soniam

The Sunrise Student said:


> I am still trying to catch up, (56 pages) I have been avoiding both Land and World's SWGE forums because I didn't want to spoil things before I was ready to book. Now that I have booked 5 days at Disneyland Hotel right before Star Wars Celebration Anaheim (August 2020) I am trying to figure out how things work. It still looks like Disney hasn't fully figured out how to do things at Land, and world isn't even open yet.
> 
> Has anyone used the Max Pass to reserve ride times or build a droid?
> Those that are staying on property how does SWGE work, from what I was seeing Magic hours are open to Galaxy's Edge, is that correct?
> 
> Please forgive my ignorance, I am still thumbing through, but it seems like every few pages something changes as Disney changes the rules/learns/excreta



Droid Depot reservations are made through the app/website, no FP. Savi's is the same. I just made one this morning for the Thursday before D23 Expo.


----------



## midnight star

FireflyTrance said:


> So all droid personality chips are sold out again? I made a reservation for Droid Depot on Saturday, but was really hoping to get a personality chip.


I think so.


----------



## Mike Marzano

Sorry trying to catch up on this thread in preparation for our November WDW trip...  Since SWGE isn't opened there yet I was hoping some DLR people could help....   

I haven't seen it mentioned, but with building a light saber at Savi's workshop,  how are these going on an airplane? From what I have seen, the "blade" is 36" long.   Can this be carried on to a plane, or should I expect to check it?  Will it fit in a suit case?  any packing precautions?

Similar question about building a droid...   How easy are they to get into a suit case or onto an airplane?


----------



## bwvBound

The Sunrise Student said:


> Thanks and Yes, August 2020 (Star Wars Celebration Anaheim Aug 27th - 30th 2020).... I have been wanting to go sooner but we have had other life expenses that we have been saving for that have stopped us.


You are going to have a blast!  

If it helps ease your mind, by delaying your visit you have missed the hiccups and many crashes of the DataPad (Disney PLAY app for SW:GE).  By the time you visit the app will have those bugs worked out and be running smoothly.  Make sure you bring an extra battery or charging device; eye glasses if you need them (lots of data conveyed with limited screen space), hat (to provide shade over your DataPad screen), etc.  

Again, you will love the land, the attractions (both should be open before your visit) and the layers of immersion / participation.


----------



## figment_jii

Mike Marzano said:


> Similar question about building a droid...   How easy are they to get into a suit case or onto an airplane?


Neither the R2 or BB-8 units are terribly big, so I would think that they would fit into a carry-on or check suitcase without much difficulty.  The only real caveat I have is that they're pretty heavy.  I measured BB-8 and he's about 7 inches in diameter plus another couple inches for the head (which can be detached easily).

Personally, I like to pack everything as carefully as possible, so I would probably opt to deconstruct the BB-8 unit.  The internal mechanism can roll around inside the body shell and with the way luggage is treated, I'd rather be safe than sorry (truthfully, I'd probably take the droid as carry-on).  I'd remove the internal motor and pack the motor, shell, and head separately to avoid any possible breakage.


----------



## bwvBound

Mike Marzano said:


> I haven't seen it mentioned, but with building a light saber at Savi's workshop,  how are these going on an airplane? From what I have seen, the "blade" is 36" long.   Can this be carried on to a plane, or should I expect to check it?  Will it fit in a suit case?  any packing precautions?


TSA permits the light saber as carry-on should you not wish to pack it inside a checked bag.
https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-screening/whatcanibring/items/light-saber


----------



## pharmama

Mike Marzano said:


> Similar question about building a droid...   How easy are they to get into a suit case or onto an airplane?



We brought home both an R2 and a BB in our checked bags-one in each of two different soft-sided rolling duffels.  I left the R2 basically in one piece with the legs straight but I did disassemble the BB as described above- removed the head (and antennae) and put that in one plastic bag and then opened the body, put the two halves inside one another with the motor inside that and wrapped it all together in another large plastic bag (think the blue plastic castle ones you get from various shops in the parks).  We then carefully positioned them in the middle of our bags with lots of clothes around them for cushioning and had no issues.  We did plan ahead as we thought we would probably get droids and brought bags with enough room to bring them home.

Note that the cardboard carry boxes they come in also have the instructions for pairing the remote if it gets confused and a few other things.  My kids also liked the boxes so we collapsed those and folded them in the bottom of the same bags.  If you don't want to do this or the boxes don't fit you might want to at least take a picture of the instructions on the box before you leave it behind.  I'm sure you could also find them via google or asking here but this way you know you have them.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

pharmama said:


> If you don't want to do this or the boxes don't fit you might want to at least take a picture of the instructions on the box before you leave it behind. I'm sure you could also find them via google or asking here but this way you know you have them


The instructions are also available on the Droid Depot page of the Disneyland website

BB Series
R Series


----------



## NorthernCalMom

The Sunrise Student said:


> Those that are staying on property how does SWGE work, from what I was seeing Magic hours are open to Galaxy's Edge, is that correct?


No, Galaxy’s Edge is currently NOT open for Magic Morning/EMH, so your only advantage for staying in the DLH (besides feeling surrounded by Disney Magic) is to take advantage of the relatively short lines in Tomorrowland and Fantasyland during that early admission hour. We just came back and found during our visit that SWGE was a lot less crowded later in the day than in the morning, so getting all of our other “must do”s done first and then heading to Batuu worked well for us.

I believe other posters have already pointed out that the Millennium Falcon ride does NOT use Maxpass/Fastpass, though it does have a single rider line and that you can make reservations for the attractions that require them (Oga’s, lightsaber- and, more recently, droid building) through Disney’s website or app.

The minor risk of spoilage is in my opinion more than made up for by the valuable information you find here that is bound to make your trip smoother & more fun, especially since, as you have already noticed, they keep tweaking & adjusting the policies/crowd control measures (and are bound to continue to do so, especially whenever there are shifts in crowd patterns, for example once APs become unblocked or once the second ride opens).

I don’t think you necessarily need to read the entire thread (unless you enjoy doing so); just starting with the last 10 to 15 pages and then continuing to follow the thread until your travel date will probably keep you mostly on top of things and will help you catch any significant changes that occur between now and then.


----------



## TikiTroll

Is there anyway to get the tracks they play in the Cantina?  There are a couple of Love to add to my rotation if I could find them anywhere...


----------



## SteveH

You might check YouTube to see if anyone has grabbed the sound track.  Somebody did that for Trader Sam's and thus been able to recreate that playlist.


----------



## TikiTroll

I’ve seen some out there on YouTube, but I really want that space Tom Waits song...


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

I haven’t seen any clean copies of any of the music on YouTube yet.  I loved the music as well.  If anyone sees or has a good copy please post!


----------



## caribbeandream

Hopefully they will put it in a cd soon!  I loved the music at Oga's.


----------



## TikiTroll

I’m hoping for a soundtrack soon, both from Oga’s and the radio station that plays around Batuu. I’m sure they will eventually, I just hope it doesn’t take forever!


----------



## Elias1901

Man the cantina looks so neat inside... I can’t wait til we get our couple chances to go check it out this month... not too long to go now, all in good time...


----------



## EmJ

I’ve been away for awhile, but catching up now. I’m pretty excited about the reservations for Savi’s, Oga’s, and Droid Depot.  To confirm—the situation today is still that all reservations can be made 14 days in advance, correct? And Disney plans to implement 60 day advance reservations for Savi’s and Oga’s “soon”. I didn’t see whether Droid Depot would also get 60 day reservations, but it makes sense that they would all be the same. Does anyone know?


----------



## AcuraTL

Did Oga’s Cantina with my kids yesterday (underage) and we don’t drink but had some nice non-alcoholic drinks.  For people that are on the fence, do it at least once as it was pretty neat in there.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

We went yesterday and my son built a droid. This morning the droid doesn’t turn on at all when he clicks the buttons on the remote- the remote lights up but the droid doesn’t. Any idea what’s the deal from those that have them? Our last day is Monday should we take it back and see what’s up?


----------



## midnight star

TikiTikiFan said:


> We went yesterday and my son built a droid. This morning the droid doesn’t turn on at all when he clicks the buttons on the remote- the remote lights up but the droid doesn’t. Any idea what’s the deal from those that have them? Our last day is Monday should we take it back and see what’s up?


I think you have to turn it on and off again. If you leave it on too long, and leave Batuu, they go to sleep. For the R one the switch is at the bottom. For the BB one I think you have to open the round part


----------



## TikiTikiFan

midnight star said:


> I think you have to turn it on and off again. If you leave it on too long, and leave Batuu, they go to sleep. For the R one the switch is at the bottom. For the BB one I think you have to open the round part



That did the trick! Thank you!


----------



## Elias1901

Only 10 more days until we get to see Galaxy’s Edge for the first time... we can hardly wait!!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

For those that have flown with the lightsaber, did you have to pay for it as a carry on item? We usually just bring our free personal item and our checked bags.


----------



## soniam

TikiTikiFan said:


> For those that have flown with the lightsaber, did you have to pay for it as a carry on item? We usually just bring our free personal item and our checked bags.



Most airlines give you 2 free carry-on: 1 personal item (smaller, fits under seat) and 1 carry-on (fits in overhead).


----------



## Elias1901

I’m curious if anyone can explain why there would be an Oga’s reservation showing up for 11:05 PM on an evening when the park closes at 11 PM... is this an error? Or do they actually have the last reservation of the evening set for five minutes after closing? Will they actually seat you after closing??


----------



## TikiTikiFan

soniam said:


> Most airlines give you 2 free carry-on: 1 personal item (smaller, fits under seat) and 1 carry-on (fits in overhead).



Our airline charges for a carry on and only gives one free personal item. Just curious if anyone has been charged for bringing a lightsaber so I can be prepared.


----------



## maters_horn

Hey all - long time reader. Now beginning to post. Looking forward to getting to know this community.

My wife and I flew down from SF area for one our regular trips to DLR (we go every 3 months or so). This was our first trip do SWGE. We also had reseravation’s to Oga’s Cantina. As a massive Star Wars fan (I even think the Solo movie wasn’t terrible), I was quite excited.

Now on to the trip to Oga’s. Checking in was not a problem, we were even able to check-in 15 mins prior to our reservation. The place looks and feels fantastic. The 5 year old in me was getting crazy vibes for DJ rex. Everything in here really captures the Star Wars vibe.

The actual “bar” part is a whole different story. After being seated it do more than 25-30 minutes just to interact with our server and get an our drinks started. At any other bar, if it takes more than 10 minutes to get a servers attention, I’m outta there’s. It then takes another 15 minutes to get our first round of drinks.

Now you ask, “Isn’t there at 45 minute time limit?” Yes. You are correct. However, this is completely not enforced. And I think on purpose do to the load capacity at Oga’s. In fact it took 90 mins for us to have 2 drinks. So, keep that in mind when you pull your next set of fastpasses.

The drinks themselves were okay. However, when you have Lamplight, Carthay, and even Craftsman just across the way - this is problematic. Not to mention, the server wasn’t very knowledgeable about the cocktails themselves.

TLDR: Oga’s is a great Star Wars experience, but they have a lot to learn about running a bar with many other superior options on property.


----------



## FrazierFamily

And I had the complete opposite experience on the same day. I did request to be at the bar cause I like watching bartenders make drinks. I had my first drink within 5 minutes. I thought the Fuzzy Tonton was pretty good (tingly feeling aside) but I LOVED the Outer Rim. Probably one of the most unique drinks I have ever tried. I was out after about 30 minutes.


----------



## maters_horn

Wow. Interesting to hear about your experience. We were at a booth, so that may change things a bit. If anything there may be consistency issues here.

I had the tonton and the sky hopper. The fuzz on the tonton is unique, but the sky hopper was meh. Will try outer rim on next visit.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

The Oga’s experience is pretty inconsistent... when you can check in, where you’re put, which things they actually have in stock, server personality and speed... so I do think there are quite a variety of experiences!

Although as you said, it’s always a great *Star Wars* experience!  I personally find it to be one of the most fun places anywhere in the parks, but with pre-mixed drinks and the chaotic atmosphere, it’s definitely not really a stellar “bar experience” in comparison to other places.


----------



## SteveH

When I was at Trader Sam's in Disneyland I asked the Skipper if it was true a few had left TS for Oga's and quickly said no, they didn't go.  Said they are not true bar tenders as its mostly pre-batched drinks, tips were lower, etc. Said most didn't go mostly because it was a different union and they would lose all seniority.   

With that in mind I wasn't in a mad rush and opted to skip the line and give it a try in Feb at WDW.  Hopefully they will have learned a few more things and shared that learning between the two.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We went the same day, at night. We requested a booth (willing to wait for it) because we had 4 kids with us. We waited maybe 5 extra minutes to get it. I will agree that our service was slow, but they strictly enforced the 45 mins. We had three different people come by and warn us our 45 mins was almost up. And then a final one that told us it was time to go. 

We’ve done Oga’s twice now (we had people who hadn’t do it before this time), and it was cool both times, but now I’d rather get my drinks elsewhere.


----------



## GeneralTso

We were there the other day and it was an absolute zoo. No service because they were overwhelmed. We decided to just walk through and left. Insanity. It wasn't that important to us. We came. We saw. We left.


----------



## DLgal

The 45 minutes starts when you sign the bill on the drinks you ordered. You get 45 minutes to enjoy your drinks. The time it takes for a server to take your order doesn't count. We were served within 5 minutes at the actual bar.

It's not even close to the best bar on property.


----------



## hultrain

Is Oga’s still only allowing reservations 14 days out? I checked online today (August 12) and it’s letting me search times all the way through September 28, but nothing is available


----------



## figment_jii

Elias1901 said:


> I’m curious if anyone can explain why there would be an Oga’s reservation showing up for 11:05 PM on an evening when the park closes at 11 PM... is this an error? Or do they actually have the last reservation of the evening set for five minutes after closing? Will they actually seat you after closing??


My guess is that it's probably a system glitch.  The Cantina's operating hours are listed until 11:20 pm on all nights, regardless of whether the park is closing at midnight or 11:00 pm.  You could go ahead and grab the 11:05 pm reservation, but they might end up calling you back and cancelling it.  When I glanced at the nights where DL closes at 11:00 pm, the last time I saw was 10:55 pm.



hultrain said:


> Is Oga’s still only allowing reservations 14 days out? I checked online today (August 12) and it’s letting me search times all the way through September 28, but nothing is available


I think they've added the dates in anticipation of extending the reservations out further, but at this point, it's still only 14-days.


----------



## figment_jii

ImDMous said:


> The first three times I've been, the Loth Cat has been MIA but it seems like it's been available now for about a month.  Hold out one more week for me baby...


Did you get your Loth Cat?


----------



## MrsD.Duck

midnight star said:


> 1. No...they have scanners in place though, so in the future it will have fastpass.
> 2. $99 +tax...I think it was $107 total. No discounts
> 3. Yes they were gone when I went late June for my reservation. They were restocked 2 weeks ago, and they are sold out again. For any item you see there you want, I would buy it. Restocks have been far and few in between.


I built mu droid on the 29th and they had alot if first order and scoundrel chips, my husband built his the next day and they still had some chips


midnight star said:


> For those that have droids with personality chips, what is the best way to get them to interact? Mine has a first order chip. On Sunday I briefly walked around with it and it did move a lot around Kylo's ship, and droid depot. But when I was near other droids, the markeplace, and just walked around, it didn't move very much. Is that how it is supposed to be with the chip? Maybe I got used to how it was before getting the chip?


my husband and I both did a droid and they both would interact with other droids as we passed them, I did mine the day before my husband did his and when he got back to the room it refused to interact with mine, he switched his off and then back on and the darn droids wouldn't shut up. So try switching off then back on.  We both did a scoundrel chip and mine went off when a storm trooper walked by and I was stopped and told my droid had an attitude and was malfuntioning and that I should get the right kind of personality chip (first order).


----------



## BellaandMickey

Does anyone have a guess or an educated guess as to whether or not (or when) Disney will incorporate maxpass/Fastpass for Millenium Falcon into the system? I know that right now, there is no maxpass/Fastpass for Millenium Falcon. I’m just wondering when it will eventually be available.


----------



## dieumeye

BellaandMickey said:


> Does anyone have a guess or an educated guess as to whether or not (or when) Disney will incorporate maxpass/Fastpass for Millenium Falcon into the system? I know that right now, there is no maxpass/Fastpass for Millenium Falcon. I’m just wondering when it will eventually be available.


It was built to have MP/FP. So it is likely that one day it will have it. But lines haven’t really been too bad so I doubt there’s any rush, as in, I wouldn’t think they’d add it this year, and the earliest I’d guess they’d even think about it is when RotR opens in January (and even that seems early) but that’s just me speculating. If you’re going any time soon, I wouldn’t count on it. But the standby lines moves pretty quick so don’t worry!


----------



## BellaandMickey

dieumeye said:


> It was built to have MP/FP. So it is likely that one day it will have it. But lines haven’t really been too bad so I doubt there’s any rush, as in, I wouldn’t think they’d add it this year, and the earliest I’d guess they’d even think about it is when RotR opens in January (and even that seems early) but that’s just me speculating. If you’re going any time soon, I wouldn’t count on it. But the standby lines moves pretty quick so don’t worry!


Thanks for your thoughts! We are actually going after RotR opens. March 2020. So I was kind of hoping Millenium Falcon would have MP/FP by then.


----------



## midnight star

I know this is against wise advice, but say we decide to rope drop galaxy’s edge...exactly how far up do we need to be for it to be worth it? Also a while ago someone posted a map of where you walk for it. Is there a certain path you take to get there?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

DLgal said:


> The 45 minutes starts when you sign the bill on the drinks you ordered. You get 45 minutes to enjoy your drinks. The time it takes for a server to take your order doesn't count. We were served within 5 minutes at the actual bar.
> 
> It's not even close to the best bar on property.



This time we didn’t get our drinks until 15 mins until after I signed the bill. And then I had to ask for the snacks we ordered. It’s funny to me how there is almost no service during your stay, but all of a sudden there are CMs to be found every where when it’s time for them to tell you to leave!


----------



## Cookiemonster156

What is up with the price increases? Doesn't seem they'll generate positive buzz with this.

https://***********.com/2019/08/pho...aker-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland/


----------



## twodogs

Skyegirl1999 said:


> The Oga’s experience is pretty inconsistent... when you can check in, where you’re put, which things they actually have in stock, server personality and speed... so I do think there are quite a variety of experiences!
> 
> Although as you said, it’s always a great *Star Wars* experience!  I personally find it to be one of the most fun places anywhere in the parks, but with pre-mixed drinks and the chaotic atmosphere, it’s definitely not really a stellar “bar experience” in comparison to other places.


I think the Outer Rim was mixed in a shaker when I was there during the reservation period, as I saw the bartender making it.  I know some of the others came from the spigots hanging around the bar that go with the theme. I really liked the Outer Rim.


----------



## Sydnerella

MrsD.Duck said:


> I built mu droid on the 29th and they had alot if first order and scoundrel chips, my husband built his the next day and they still had some chips
> 
> my husband and I both did a droid and they both would interact with other droids as we passed them, I did mine the day before my husband did his and when he got back to the room it refused to interact with mine, he switched his off and then back on and the darn droids wouldn't shut up. So try switching off then back on.  We both did a scoundrel chip and mine went off when a storm trooper walked by and I was stopped and told my droid had an attitude and was malfuntioning and that I should get the right kind of personality chip (first order).


Hi! How long does the droid building experience take? I just booked it at 6:10 for my two kids, DS15 and DD13 and Im wondering if we have time afterwards to hit Ogas for a drink before the 9pm Fantasmic which we will have had 4:20 BB Dining package for earlier. Not sure how early we need to be at F! for Dining package reserved area seating and dont want to rush anything. We can hit Ogas another night/day during our trip too if the time would be too tight.


----------



## midnight star

MrsD.Duck said:


> I built mu droid on the 29th and they had alot if first order and scoundrel chips, my husband built his the next day and they still had some chips
> 
> my husband and I both did a droid and they both would interact with other droids as we passed them, I did mine the day before my husband did his and when he got back to the room it refused to interact with mine, he switched his off and then back on and the darn droids wouldn't shut up. So try switching off then back on.  We both did a scoundrel chip and mine went off when a storm trooper walked by and I was stopped and told my droid had an attitude and was malfuntioning and that I should get the right kind of personality chip (first order).


I played with mine a little bit on Saturday. It talks the most around other droids. Although, the droids that they have on the counters in droid depot, it doesn't talk to them. Maybe it doesn't get along with those lol. I'm going to bring it again Sunday so hopefully some storm troopers will be out and I can see how it reacts to them.


----------



## Elias1901

midnight star said:


> I know this is against wise advice, but say we decide to rope drop galaxy’s edge...exactly how far up do we need to be for it to be worth it? Also a while ago someone posted a map of where you walk for it. Is there a certain path you take to get there?



I’d also be curious to have this information... I would like to know when it would be more wise to run away to other places in the park. We can keep up, I’m sure... and we do plan to arrive early... I just don’t know if enough other early risers will be there in spades to the point to push us too far back to bother at rope-drop... xD


----------



## midnight star

Sydnerella said:


> Hi! How long does the droid building experience take? I just booked it at 6:10 for my two kids, DS15 and DD13 and Im wondering if we have time afterwards to hit Ogas for a drink before the 9pm Fantasmic which we will have had 4:20 BB Dining package for earlier. Not sure how early we need to be at F! for Dining package reserved area seating and dont want to rush anything. We can hit Ogas another night/day during our trip too if the time would be too tight.



It will depend on how busy droid depot is. The busiest I saw it was during my reservation in June and the line was out the door.It took maybe 20-30 minutes? So if there isn't a line out the door, and you see stations open, it shouldn't take long.


----------



## BadPinkTink

midnight star said:


> I know this is against wise advice, but say we decide to rope drop galaxy’s edge...exactly how far up do we need to be for it to be worth it? Also a while ago someone posted a map of where you walk for it. Is there a certain path you take to get there?





Elias1901 said:


> I’d also be curious to have this information... I would like to know when it would be more wise to run away to other places in the park. We can keep up, I’m sure... and we do plan to arrive early... I just don’t know if enough other early risers will be there in spades to the point to push us too far back to bother at rope-drop... xD



I was there at the end of June when the crowds were alot lower.

You would need to be first in line at en entrance turnstile, either on a normal opening or if you have early entry access. If you dont have early access dont even bother trying. 
If the park opens at 8am, I would be at the entrance turnstile no later than 6.45am
If you have early access and the park opens at 7.00am I would be at the entrance turnstile no later than 6.15am 
When they open the turnstiles walk with purpose on the right side of Main Street to the Hub, as if you are going to Tommorrowland.
CM's will direct people around The Hub to Tommorrowland side and then across in front of The Castle to Frontierland side.
CM's will hold people at Frontierland entrance for SWGE
You will need to be as close to the  Frontierland entrance as possible
When the CM's open the Frontierland entrance you will need to walk with purpose into Frontierland, down to Golden Horseshoe and then turn left along Rivers of America.
You will then follow Rivers of America through to New Orleans Square, past Haunted Mansion, down to Hungry Bear and then along the new Critter Country Entrance to SWGE.
You will need to walk with purpose and keep at the top of the crowd as you can.


This is a photo I took at 7.30am on an early access morning Tuesday 2 July 2019, of the people waiting in line at Fronteirland entrance for SWGE


----------



## midnight star

BadPinkTink said:


> I was there at the end of June when the crowds were alot lower.
> 
> You would need to be first in line at en entrance turnstile, either on a normal opening or if you have early entry access. If you dont have early access dont even bother trying.
> If the park opens at 8am, I would be at the entrance turnstile no later than 6.45am
> If you have early access and the park opens at 7.00am I would be at the entrance turnstile no later than 6.15am
> When they open the turnstiles walk with purpose on the right side of Main Street to the Hub, as if you are going to Tommorrowland.
> CM's will direct people around The Hub to Tommorrowland side and then across in front of The Castle to Frontierland side.
> CM's will hold people at Frontierland entrance for SWGE
> You will need to be as close to the  Frontierland entrance as possible
> When the CM's open the Frontierland entrance you will need to walk with purpose into Frontierland, down to Golden Horseshoe and then turn left along Rivers of America.
> You will then follow Rivers of America through to New Orleans Square, past Haunted Mansion, down to Hungry Bear and then along the new Critter Country Entrance to SWGE.
> You will need to walk with purpose and keep at the top of the crowd as you can.
> View attachment 425270
> 
> This is a photo I took at 7.30am on an early access morning Tuesday 2 July 2019, of the people waiting in line at Fronteirland entrance for SWGE
> 
> View attachment 425271


Gah ok no thanks! We will go to Tomorrowland instead and will just have to watch for the wait times to drop for the ride.


----------



## Disney20042012

Would anyone be able to tell me the dimensions of the R2 droid box please.


----------



## coldbeaver

I have not yet experienced SWGE but will be going next month. I have read on several sites it is considered a bust and not much traffic. Everytime I see wait times for the MF it’s a minimum of 70 minutes. Is the rest of the land and restaurants slow?  Less foot traffic etc?  Maybe I’m missing something?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

There's been plenty of traffic every time we've visited (at least once a week since it opened to the public). "Not much traffic" can mean "not as much traffic as management expected," but "not as crowded" still can mean "crowded to some extent." It's not miserably packed, but it's not empty either. The Cantina certainly isn't empty. And just because some people blog that they are disappointed, that doesn't mean that SWGE is "a bust." Have you read through this thread yet? There are a lot of posters who really like the new land and enjoyed their visit/s. Plan your own visit with an open mind, then see what you think.


----------



## coldbeaver

theluckyrabbit said:


> There's been plenty of traffic every time we've visited (at least once a week since it opened to the public). "Not much traffic" can mean "not as much traffic as management expected," but "not as crowded" still can mean "crowded to some extent." It's not miserably packed, but it's not empty either. The Cantina certainly isn't empty. And just because some people blog that they are disappointed, that doesn't mean that SWGE is "a bust." Have you read through this thread yet? There are a lot of posters who really like the new land and enjoyed their visit/s. Plan your own visit with an open mind, then see what you think.




I have and we are super excited to check it out drink some milk, eat some food and ride the MF. Nothing is dampening our spirits and a lower crowd is just fine with me. Lol


----------



## theluckyrabbit

coldbeaver said:


> I have and we are super excited to check it out drink some milk, eat some food and ride the MF. Nothing is dampening our spirits and a lower crowd is just fine with me. Lol


One good thing is that the wait time for the ride that you see on the app or posted at the ride entrance is usually a bit longer than the actual time you'll spend in line. A posted time of 70 minutes usually doesn't mean a full 70 minutes, but less than 60. That line does move at a fairly steady pace.


----------



## MrsD.Duck

Sydnerella said:


> Hi! How long does the droid building experience take? I just booked it at 6:10 for my two kids, DS15 and DD13 and Im wondering if we have time afterwards to hit Ogas for a drink before the 9pm Fantasmic which we will have had 4:20 BB Dining package for earlier. Not sure how early we need to be at F! for Dining package reserved area seating and dont want to rush anything. We can hit Ogas another night/day during our trip too if the time would be too tight.


It took us each about 20 minutes. It is not a long or complicated process .


----------



## lvdis

I was looking at the new map and it appears there are 3 ways to get into the new land. Are all three able to be used to enter at this point or are some just for exiting?


----------



## midnight star

lvdis said:


> I was looking at the new map and it appears there are 3 ways to get into the new land. Are all three able to be used to enter at this point or are some just for exiting?


You can enter and exit out of all of them. During rope drop though, I think there's just one entrance.


----------



## midnight star

coldbeaver said:


> I have not yet experienced SWGE but will be going next month. I have read on several sites it is considered a bust and not much traffic. Everytime I see wait times for the MF it’s a minimum of 70 minutes. Is the rest of the land and restaurants slow?  Less foot traffic etc?  Maybe I’m missing something?


It's not empty, but I think because the area is so big, people disperse all over, making it seem not crowded. The resistance side, is always slow and empty because the other ride isn't open. If you see a crowd in that area, it's probably b/c chewy is out. The area in front of the falcon is obviously busy. I go on relatively high crowd days, and the ride line is always an hour or more. It goes down in the evening though. The cantina is popular and can be hard to get reservations.


----------



## gerilyne

lvdis said:


> I was looking at the new map and it appears there are 3 ways to get into the new land. Are all three able to be used to enter at this point or are some just for exiting?


All three open eventually but last week at opening they funneled everyone to the Critter Country entrance.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

midnight star said:


> Gah ok no thanks! We will go to Tomorrowland instead and will just have to watch for the wait times to drop for the ride.


For what it’s worth, I don’t think you need to be there insanely early to rope-drop it IF you’re fast adults - especially since you’ve been before.  

I only rope-dropped it once early in July (more recently than the other poster), but we were in line for the park at 7:30 - early, but not crazy - and weren’t even planning to ride MFSR; I was just going to show my BIL around, because it looked like a mob.  But since I knew where I was going (helpful) and we’re both fast walkers, we did decide to ride.  I have a picture of my BIL in front of the Falcon at 8:06, and a picture of him at the end of the ride at 8:31.

I would often recommend *not* rope-dropping it (I haven’t since then because empty Fantasyland has more value to me!), but if someone really wanted to for whatever reason, it could certainly be done without insane preparation.


----------



## figment_jii

lvdis said:


> I was looking at the new map and it appears there are 3 ways to get into the new land. Are all three able to be used to enter at this point or are some just for exiting?


When I was there at the beginning of August, all three access points were available to enter and exit the land by mid-morning.  When I got in around 8:30 am on an EMH/MM morning, only the Critter Country entrance was open to everyone (guests needing to get in for a Savi's or Oga's reservations could use the other two entrance and everyone could exit via any of the three access points).  By 9:30 am on a non-EMH/MM morning, I was also able to enter via Fantasyland.  I don't quite know when they open all three access points to everyone, but if you're going in the first hour to 1.5 hours, I would plan on having to use the Critter Country entrance unless you have an early morning Savi's or Oga's reservation.


----------



## FireflyTrance

Just got back from a trip there this weekend. For those asking about the size of the droids, we were able to fit two inside a standard size back pack. One of each type. 

Overall we had a fun time, but we didn't particularly enjoy Oga's. I found the service to be really poor. We each ordered one drink, and I requested water. We got our drinks but no water, and then our waitress never came back again. I requested water when I first ordered and when the drinks arrived. Others at the table who were there before us were given water. It was impossible to flag anyone down to order a second drink either. I wish they would concentrate a bit more on customer experience there. Instead it just felt they were trying to rush as many people through as possible. One other observation is that even though we were there at 10am we didn't get a breakfast menu. A jello type dish was now on the menu, which I hadn't seen previously. 

Besides that we enjoyed the land and it didn't feel too crowded. The new ride was a lot of fun. The droid building was our favorite! We ended up making two droids. They sell some fun accessories for the R-type droids. Still sold out of the personality chips though.


----------



## figment_jii

FireflyTrance said:


> It was impossible to flag anyone down to order a second drink either.


Our server told us that we needed to order both drinks at the same time if we wanted to have two drinks.  I think they do this in part to speed up the process.  Like you, we had a hard time flagging down our server after she took the initial payment and order.  Ultimately, we ended up flagging down a hostess to find out if we were supposed to take the souvenir mug we were served our drink in or if there was a boxed one we would be getting.  I think they could use a few more servers...


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

figment_jii said:


> Our server told us that we needed to order both drinks at the same time if we wanted to have two drinks.  I think they do this in part to speed up the process.  Like you, we had a hard time flagging down our server after she took the initial payment and order.  Ultimately, we ended up flagging down a hostess to find out if we were supposed to take the souvenir mug we were served our drink in or if there was a boxed one we would be getting.  I think they could use a few more servers...


My friend was only planning on ordering one drink but after she finished her first she decided she wanted another. It was no problem to order another and it came fast, but we were at the bar so that probably makes a big difference. We had great service at the bar.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> My friend was only planning on ordering one drink but after she finished her first she decided she wanted another. It was no problem to order another and it came fast, but we were at the bar so that probably makes a big difference. We had great service at the bar.


This has been our experience, too, and is the reason why we now request to be at the bar every time. Plus, it's entertaining to watch/chat with the bartenders, and we always notice something new behind the bar that we missed on our last visit.


----------



## FireflyTrance

We were seated at a table, which we had requested since the bar and bar table is too tall for my 6 year old daughter. I don't think the server mentioned that if we wanted two drinks we had to order them at the same time though. I would have done so if it had been mentioned.


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I would often recommend *not* rope-dropping it (I haven’t since then because empty *Fantasyland has more value to me!),* but if someone really wanted to for whatever reason, it could certainly be done without insane preparation.


thats my thought process. My friends for sure want to ride the falcon and see galaxy’s edge, but that’s only one ride and one section. They want to do a ton of rides in Tomorrowland, Adventureland, and New Orleans square, etc. those are so empty in the mornings that I don’t want to take time away. And depending on how fast we get loaded on a ride, I can usually get us on 2 rides by in the first 30 minutes. They will be there until midnight, so worst case scenario they can do it at night post fireworks and world of color.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> ... They will be there until midnight, so worst case scenario they can do it at night post fireworks and world of color.


We've done the ride after fireworks when the posted wait time was 35 minutes -- around 10 pm. So if your friends still have the energy, that would be an option.


----------



## gpjacobs

Hi there - I'm gluten-free and my husband wants to try Docking Bay 7 for dinner when we visit in November. I'm game to try it but the only gluten-free options are the Endorian Tip-Yip Salad and the Ithorian Garden Loaf. Has anyone tried these? Good, bad, pass?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

gpjacobs said:


> Hi there - I'm gluten-free and my husband wants to try Docking Bay 7 for dinner when we visit in November. I'm game to try it but the only gluten-free options are the Endorian Tip-Yip Salad and the Ithorian Garden Loaf. Has anyone tried these? Good, bad, pass?


Not sure if this would be another option for your husband, but our GF friend was able to have the Ronto Wrap without the bread -- and loved it! She is not celiac, so she was able to eat everything on top of the bread without eating the bread itself.


----------



## FireflyTrance

I tried the Tip-Yip Salad and it was fairly good. Kind of like a Chicken Caesar salad


gpjacobs said:


> Endorian Tip-Yip Salad


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

FireflyTrance said:


> One other observation is that even though we were there at 10am we didn't get a breakfast menu.



Breakfast at Oga's and other Galaxy's Edge locations ends at 10am, so that's probably why you didn't get a breakfast menu.


----------



## dieumeye

gpjacobs said:


> Hi there - I'm gluten-free and my husband wants to try Docking Bay 7 for dinner when we visit in November. I'm game to try it but the only gluten-free options are the Endorian Tip-Yip Salad and the Ithorian Garden Loaf. Has anyone tried these? Good, bad, pass?


I was pleasantly surprised by the Endorian Tip-Yip Salad, and I've ordered it a few times since first having it. My wife really likes the Ithorian Garden Loaf. I actually like all the offerings at Docking Bay 7. It's become one of my favorite places to eat in the park.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

dieumeye said:


> .... I actually like all the offerings at Docking Bay 7. It's become one of my favorite places to eat in the park.


We've been surprisingly pleased with the CS offerings in SWGE -- the food (minus the popcorn!) is pretty/very good! We'll actually make our way to Batuu just to eat, then work our way back across the park.


----------



## HenDuck

We will be at DL starting this Saturday.  I am thinking we will try to ride MFSR on Sunday, before DAP blackouts end.  Do you think rope-drop is a good strategy on that day or should we wait until late that night?  We will be there all week so we will have lots of options to drop in when the line is under an hour, but I'd like to try to ride it once before the DAP and D23 onslaught begins...


----------



## twodogs

TikiTikiFan said:


> For those that have flown with the lightsaber, did you have to pay for it as a carry on item? We usually just bring our free personal item and our checked bags.


We flew on American when we bought a lightsaber in June.  We each had a roll-aboard carry-on, a personal item (like a backpack), and we had one light saber total (we were 4 passengers).  They didn't say a word to us when we boarded, but I will also say that my husband is Concierge Key with AA (their highest status), and so I feel like he gets a lot of leeway with things like this (we flew out of SNA).  I'm not sure what they would have said/done/charged otherwise if he didn't have high status.  It did fit across the overhead bin in the plane, but we were sure to fill one overhead bin with our roll-aboards so that no one would try to cram a suitcase in with our lightsaber sitting on top of the roll-aboards and possibly break it.


----------



## figment_jii

I've started posting my trip report from the August visit to Batuu over on the Trip Reports board.   Some stuff is pretty similar to the report from June, but there are some new things too!
https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...-trip-reports-2015-2019.3470217/post-60952942
A few cross-posted points:

I rode MF:SR six times over the course of three days and have a much better feel for the ride.  While I definitely enjoyed it more this time around, I'm _still_ think it depends a lot on which position you get and, to a lesser extent, how good your crew is.   I think the pilot is, by far, the most fun of the positions.  It's also the hardest!  The next best is the engineer because you do have to push the correct buttons and flip the right switches to "fix" the ship.  The least interest position is the gunner because you mostly just press the same button over and over.  
The SRL took about 45 minutes (including ride time) when the standby line was about 55 to 75 minutes for most of my rides.  The SRL merges at the point where they're handing out the position cards, so you'll miss the pre-show with Hondo.  The CMs were handing out the position cards in the same order for all six rides (2 pilots, 2 gunners, and 2 engineers). 
Datapad App was fun, but it does drain the battery.  You'll end up walking all around Batuu, so be prepared for that (and perhaps time it so you're not trying to do this mid-day when it's hot).
Oga's Cantina was fun (especially DJ Rex), but it's probably a once in every few trips kind of thing for us.





Docking Bay 7 Food & Cargo and Ronto Roasters are pretty good.  We found stuff to like at both places.  
Merchandise comes and goes without warning.  If you see something you like/want, don't wait to get it!
Fireworks are interesting from Batuu.





My regular personality BB-8 unit was most active around the Droid Factory, but would periodically make noise elsewhere in the Outpost.  It was fun to carry him around and see where he reacted.  Not sure I'd do it every day (he is kind of heavy), but something fun to do once-in-a-while.  I didn't have a Droid Depot backpack, so a friend and I created a custom carrying case using a stadium bag.


----------



## MaC410

Hey all, I know the crowd flood gates are about to open with blockouts being lifted soon. Should it be expected that the boarding group system be activated again once the crowds pick up?


----------



## figment_jii

MaC410 said:


> Hey all, I know the crowd flood gates are about to open with blockouts being lifted soon. Should it be expected that the boarding group system be activated again once the crowds pick up?


That's the million dollar question at this point.  Crowds haven't really been like what anyone was guessing they'd be like this summer, so it's possible that the trend will continue once the Deluxe/SoCal/SoCal Select AP blocks are lifted or that could be when the crowds finally appear.  I don't think there is really any harm in planning your trip with the expectation that the boarding group system will be needed.  If it's not, then that's great and you have more flexibility.  If it is used, then you were prepared for that.


----------



## kim3339

I've read in here that rope drop is to be avoided if possible, but I made reservations for Oga's Mon. the 23rd at 9:15 since I wanted to try one of the breakfast drinks. That's also the day SoCal APs get in for the 1st time. For those that have been there rope drop, would I have a few minutes to wait for everyone else to make their way over to SWGE so it's not a crazy mob scene or w/ the 9:15 time I need to be in there as well.


----------



## soniam

figment_jii said:


> Our server told us that we needed to order both drinks at the same time if we wanted to have two drinks.  I think they do this in part to speed up the process.  Like you, we had a hard time flagging down our server after she took the initial payment and order.  Ultimately, we ended up flagging down a hostess to find out if we were supposed to take the souvenir mug we were served our drink in or if there was a boxed one we would be getting.  I think they could use a few more servers...



So, did they give you a clean boxed mug, like Trader Sam's, or did you have to take the one you used? Thanks


----------



## dieumeye

soniam said:


> So, did they give you a clean boxed mug, like Trader Sam's, or did you have to take the one you used? Thanks


They give you a clean, boxed mug. So do make sure you flag down your server!


----------



## figment_jii

soniam said:


> So, did they give you a clean boxed mug, like Trader Sam's, or did you have to take the one you used? Thanks


As the PP said, they provided a new mug in a box.  If we hadn't been able to flag the hostess down, we wouldn't have known and would have taken the one we were served the drink in.


----------



## LizzyS

dieumeye said:


> They give you a clean, boxed mug. So do make sure you flag down your server!


 
Does the server give you some sort of ticket or something?  Where do you get the boxed mug?


----------



## figment_jii

LizzyS said:


> Does the server give you some sort of ticket or something?  Where do you get the boxed mug?


In our case, the hostess just brought us the mug as we were getting ready to leave (that's why we were looking for our server).  I saw a couple of people at the bar get their's when they were leaving as well.  So I think the server is supposed to bring it to you just as you're finishing up.


----------



## DianaSparrow

MaC410 said:


> Hey all, I know the crowd flood gates are about to open with blockouts being lifted soon. Should it be expected that the boarding group system be activated again once the crowds pick up?


I believe all the signage for the boarding group system was removed last week?  Which means they probably don't plan to offer that option.  I guess if the crowds really do invade Galaxy later this year, then they can bring those back, or maybe it will just be a feature on their app now?


----------



## Sydnerella

On 8/27 I have a 9:15am reservation for Ogas on a Magic Morning that is at 8am (9am park open). What time will we get let into Galaxys Edge and where will they let us in - do we wait with masses during the whole MM or can we enjoy MM rides in DL and show up at 9 at the fantasyland entrance to GE and get into Ogas? Or better yet - be let into GE early before masses are let in and ride MF at 9am before heading to Ogas?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

HenDuck said:


> We will be at DL starting this Saturday.  I am thinking we will try to ride MFSR on Sunday, before DAP blackouts end.  Do you think rope-drop is a good strategy on that day or should we wait until late that night?  We will be there all week so we will have lots of options to drop in when the line is under an hour, but I'd like to try to ride it once before the DAP and D23 onslaught begins...


Eh.  I personally feel like it's a shame to miss out on empty Fantasyland/Tomorrowland for the sake of rope-dropping MFSR... if you're the type who like Fantasyland, it's been pretty wild to rope drop and hit every single thing there (besides Matterhorn) with zero wait.  When else can you knock out Fantasyland in an hour?

But, if you're there all week and you're a group of fast, purposeful walkers, you could try it.  Worst-case scenario, you get trampled at rope drop, get there too late to ride quickly, bail on the ride, and head to Fantasyland anyway!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Sydnerella said:


> On 8/27 I have a 9:15am reservation for Ogas on a Magic Morning that is at 8am (9am park open). What time will we get let into Galaxys Edge and where will they let us in - do we wait with masses during the whole MM or can we enjoy MM rides in DL and show up at 9 at the fantasyland entrance to GE and get into Ogas? Or better yet - be let into GE early before masses are let in and ride MF at 9am before heading to Ogas?


I've heard that people with reservations can use the Fantasyland/Frontierland entrances to get into the land in the morning (otherwise, it's only Critter Country at park open).  You could confirm that with a CM there near the end of MM.  Even if they wouldn't let you in that way for some reason, 15 minutes would be enough time to get over to Critter Country and enter that way if you needed to.  I certainly wouldn't spend your MM waiting to enter the land; that doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

soniam said:


> So, did they give you a clean boxed mug, like Trader Sam's, or did you have to take the one you used? Thanks





LizzyS said:


> Does the server give you some sort of ticket or something?  Where do you get the boxed mug?


Every time someone in our group has ordered a drink with a special mug, the server has told us that there would be a boxed mug and that we should let him/her know when we were ready for it. Also, servers now ask you to open the box to check for damage before you leave so that you can make an exchange, if necessary, while you are still in the Cantina. We saw that happen to someone next to us who received a chipped Porg mug. A replacement was given right away -- no problems.


----------



## EmJ

FireflyTrance said:


> We were seated at a table, which we had requested since the bar and bar table is too tall for my 6 year old daughter. I don't think the server mentioned that if we wanted two drinks we had to order them at the same time though. I would have done so if it had been mentioned.


Did you have a reservation time, and if so, did asking to be seated at a table delay your entry? We will be visiting with our five year old. He’s tall, but not that tall, and I’d like to get him the jello thing that I understand cannot practically be eaten by someone who can’t reach over the tables.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

EmJ said:


> ... We will be visiting with our five year old. He’s tall, but not that tall, and I’d like to get him the jello thing that I understand cannot practically be eaten by someone who can’t reach over the tables.


There is a section of the bar that has a lower counter -- the accessible section. If you don't plan to stay too long, that might be another option that would allow your son to eat his snack. We've seen younger kids at that section of the bar and they can see over it just fine.


----------



## midnight star

Are we allowed to make dining reservations for other people and not be there? My friends are coming with me sunday with the promotion tickets. They are staying until midnight, but I am heading out around 9:30. I found a Cantina reservation 10:10. Can they use it even though, me, the person who made the reservation, isn't there? It's for a group of 3. They really want to do it. I'm fine with skipping it since I've done it so many times.


----------



## figment_jii

theluckyrabbit said:


> Every time someone in our group has ordered a drink with a special mug, the server has told us that there would be a boxed mug and that we should let him/her know when we were ready for it.


That would have been very helpful, but alas, our server never said anything like that when we ordered the drink. 



EmJ said:


> Did you have a reservation time, and if so, did asking to be seated at a table delay your entry? We will be visiting with our five year old. He’s tall, but not that tall, and I’d like to get him the jello thing that I understand cannot practically be eaten by someone who can’t reach over the tables.


When we were there, it was a little hit-or-miss.  The first CM that checked us in (the one with the tablet walking the line), didn't mention anything about requesting a table.  The second CM with another tablet (also walking the line) asked us if we'd checked in and mentioned that we would request a table if we wanted to.  However, she said that could mean up to an hour additional wait depending on how many groups ahead of us needed or requested a table.  She didn't have access to that information, but she could note the request on the check-in.  We got lucky and it didn't add to our wait time (beyond the wait in the line), but I could see where it might end up adding time if the timing isn't right.

Regarding the jell-o dish, I think if he had too, it could be eaten without needing the table.  It's basically a wider, flatter version of a jell-o cup (maybe about 3.5 to 4 inches wide).  It's small enough that either you or he could hold it in your hand while eating it.  A table would be better, but it's pretty easy to pick-up/hold if needed.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

figment_jii said:


> ...


Did you make the Porg ears? If so, you're amazing!


----------



## FireflyTrance

Yes, we did have a reservation at 10am. I think we got seated about 10:15am. My 6 year old is very tall, but still not tall enough for the standard bar tables. I think sitting at a table in there is a much more enjoyable experience with younger kids. My daughter complained she was too tired to stand so we decided it better to wait for a table. They had one group in front of us also waiting for a table. Also it's crowded in there with adults everywhere, so I think it can make smaller kids feel intimidated standing among a bunch of adults they don't know. Unless you have a large party of like 8 people, you will be sharing your table or booth with others.



EmJ said:


> Did you have a reservation time, and if so, did asking to be seated at a table delay your entry? We will be visiting with our five year old. He’s tall, but not that tall, and I’d like to get him the jello thing that I understand cannot practically be eaten by someone who can’t reach over the tables.


----------



## coldbeaver

Not sure if this has been discussed or I can post it. Looks like a lot was cut due to budgets



https://www.micechat.com/233418-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-promising-the-moon/
Looks like they were going to have:

Peoplemover-type ride
Dinner theater
stunt show and street performers


----------



## justlai87

If I want to watch the fireworks by the Millennium Falcon, do I have to claim a spot early?  I heard CMs put tape on the floor or something to that effect to mark where people can stand to watch the fireworks.  How early in the evening do they do this?  Thanks.


----------



## slg

I know crowds are the worst Dec. 26-January 5, but with the second ride opening later in January, might it be less busy this year?  It’s the in,y time we can go and just debating if it’s worth it.


----------



## LizzyS

figment_jii said:


> That would have been very helpful, but alas, our server never said anything like that when we ordered the drink.
> 
> 
> When we were there, it was a little hit-or-miss.  The first CM that checked us in (the one with the tablet walking the line), didn't mention anything about requesting a table.  The second CM with another tablet (also walking the line) asked us if we'd checked in and mentioned that we would request a table if we wanted to.  However, she said that could mean up to an hour additional wait depending on how many groups ahead of us needed or requested a table.  She didn't have access to that information, but she could note the request on the check-in.  We got lucky and it didn't add to our wait time (beyond the wait in the line), but I could see where it might end up adding time if the timing isn't right.
> 
> Regarding the jell-o dish, I think if he had too, it could be eaten without needing the table.  It's basically a wider, flatter version of a jell-o cup (maybe about 3.5 to 4 inches wide).  It's small enough that either you or he could hold it in your hand while eating it.  A table would be better, but it's pretty easy to pick-up/hold if needed.



Figment's porg hat!!!

I'm dying, it's so CUTE!


----------



## LizzyS

coldbeaver said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed or I can post it. Looks like a lot was cut due to budgets
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.micechat.com/233418-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-promising-the-moon/
> Looks like they were going to have:
> 
> Peoplemover-type ride
> Dinner theater
> stunt show and street performers



I would have been game for all of those.


----------



## FireflyTrance

Interesting article. Sad to hear about everything that got cut. I don’t see why the Dinner Theater got cut, it seems like that could have paid for itself through high meal prices. WDW has three dinner shows that people are willing to pay high prices for. Personally I am glad attendance is down, and that’s the only reason we ended up going this summer. DL frequently gets miserably crowded. It’s why we often go to WDW instead, despite living in California.


coldbeaver said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed or I can post it. Looks like a lot was cut due to budgets
> https://www.micechat.com/233418-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-promising-the-moon/


----------



## Tigger Trainer

As with much of SWGE, many promises and poor execution when it comes to keeping many of them. Something that was touched on many times was that there would be at least 3 Smugglers Run experiences. Has anyone heard on a time-frame of when these might be added, if ever?


----------



## dieumeye

Obviously a lot was cut in budget cuts, but as for Smuggler's Run currently, I guess for now sometimes you get 1 crate, sometimes you get 2, and sometimes you go to an asteroid field and sometimes you don't!


----------



## tarheelalum

Unfortunately under Disney's current nickle and dime mentality, cost cuts like the loss of the roaming droids, dinner theater and character interaction that was to be based on how well you piloted the Millennium Falcon, were cut and probably won't ever materialize.


----------



## Delilah1310

wouldn't the 3 Smuggler's Run experiences be Pilot, Gunner and Engineer?


----------



## pharmama

tarheelalum said:


> ... character interaction that was to be based on how well you piloted the Millennium Falcon, were cut and probably won't ever materialize.



This does happen though?  The CM who lets you out usually makes a comment that references your performance and the ride exit...um... responds too?  I'll agree that the broader talk about CM's responding to your alliances (which is driven of the Play Disney Parks app Datapad) doesn't seem to quite work though some aspects of the land itself do.  The datapad/app need some work though, in our somewhat limited experience.

I also thought the 3 experiences were the different positions?  And your performance does drive the ride experience overall as well and its not always the same.   As a simulator ride, though, they certainly COULD have different missions and I am sure that will happen down the road.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

Slightly disappointed with how Falcon ride affected others’ perceptions of you in the land because it didn’t work.


----------



## Shadowcat70

Does anyone know what the base rate of credits you get from Hondo before he starts deducting damages? I *think* our team did pretty good and got between 8200 and 8300. I'm not sure exactly because we then went around with the datapad and did missions and earned probably 75 to 100 more credits. 

Also, they were still out of a lot of things (since the 12th anyway). My husband was disappointed they were out of Ashoka's legacy sabers, her plush, kyber crystals, the metal gift card, and they also didn't have any spare "scrap metal" to purchase after Savi's which tells us they are low on saber parts as well. I wonder if in the near future any of those will be available on Shop Disney. Our next trip isn't going to be until late 2021 in Florida, so it would be nice to get more kyber crystals for the holocrons at least. We got two with Savi's (Palpatine and old Luke) and one with each of our holocrons (Mace Windu and Qui-Gon Jinn).


----------



## Skyegirl1999

justlai87 said:


> If I want to watch the fireworks by the Millennium Falcon, do I have to claim a spot early?  I heard CMs put tape on the floor or something to that effect to mark where people can stand to watch the fireworks.  How early in the evening do they do this?  Thanks.


I only watched from there once in mid-July, but we left the Cantina at 9:15 and were still able to squeeze a party of two inside the tape, and several people left a few minutes into the show (maybe they didn’t realize there’d be no music?), so then there was a good bit of room and more people came in to watch. 

There wasn’t tape down at 8 that night, but I’m not sure when they put it down now.  I have an 8:05 Cantina rez tomorrow, so I can try to scope it out then.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

dieumeye said:


> Obviously a lot was cut in budget cuts, but as for Smuggler's Run currently, I guess for now sometimes you get 1 crate, sometimes you get 2, and sometimes you go to an asteroid field and sometimes you don't!


This is dependent on how good your pilots are.

I agree with others that the “three experiences” referenced were the three positions - pilot, gunner, and engineer.  Some of the articles/interviews made that explicit.

I also bet that the “other people in the land commenting on how you did” will work WAY better at WDW where they have magic bands.  I’ve heard from CMs who work SWGE that there is a scanner thing that was meant to allow for that, but it doesn’t actually work since people don’t walk around with the PlayDisney app open - but at WDW, I bet they’ll be able to do it.


----------



## JKalai

Ehh, they did the same thing with the "light up" walkways in Pandora. I've just come to expect that things will be cut due to reliability or budget on the new lands... including things they have announced.


----------



## ParkHopper1

The variances in the ride was supposed to be much greater depending on how well your "team" did or did not do.

In testing they had to dial it way back to the watered down version it is since a lot of people are teamed up with other unknown people with either different objectives or completely oblivious as to the required interaction.

I have riden it five times and already completed bored with it. Not planning on riding again unless I am there with someone new or they open up Fastpass line.


----------



## HenDuck

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Eh.  I personally feel like it's a shame to miss out on empty Fantasyland/Tomorrowland for the sake of rope-dropping MFSR... if you're the type who like Fantasyland, it's been pretty wild to rope drop and hit every single thing there (besides Matterhorn) with zero wait.  When else can you knock out Fantasyland in an hour?
> 
> But, if you're there all week and you're a group of fast, purposeful walkers, you could try it.  Worst-case scenario, you get trampled at rope drop, get there too late to ride quickly, bail on the ride, and head to Fantasyland anyway!



Thanks for the input.  I've been watching wait times, and I think we'll skip it until later in the day.  As I type this, it is 5:30 pm at DL and the app shows a wait time of 35 minutes for MFSR.


----------



## EmJ

figment_jii said:


> That would have been very helpful, but alas, our server never said anything like that when we ordered the drink.
> 
> 
> When we were there, it was a little hit-or-miss.  The first CM that checked us in (the one with the tablet walking the line), didn't mention anything about requesting a table.  The second CM with another tablet (also walking the line) asked us if we'd checked in and mentioned that we would request a table if we wanted to.  However, she said that could mean up to an hour additional wait depending on how many groups ahead of us needed or requested a table.  She didn't have access to that information, but she could note the request on the check-in.  We got lucky and it didn't add to our wait time (beyond the wait in the line), but I could see where it might end up adding time if the timing isn't right.
> 
> Regarding the jell-o dish, I think if he had too, it could be eaten without needing the table.  It's basically a wider, flatter version of a jell-o cup (maybe about 3.5 to 4 inches wide).  It's small enough that either you or he could hold it in your hand while eating it.  A table would be better, but it's pretty easy to pick-up/hold if needed.


Thanks! Problem solved, lol. For sure my son will not eat that, as he will complain that it has “nuts” (anything he cannot immediately identify mixed on or in anything else ). What I need is apple juice in a Porg cup, haha. Methinks that The Boy and I might just make a quick run through Ogas and let DH linger to enjoy his drink.


----------



## EmJ

coldbeaver said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed or I can post it. Looks like a lot was cut due to budgets
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.micechat.com/233418-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-promising-the-moon/
> Looks like they were going to have:
> 
> Peoplemover-type ride
> Dinner theater
> stunt show and street performers


Interesting read! Can anyone more in the know tell me what TDA and WDI stand for? From context, I gather they both mean Big Wig Corporate Hoo-Hahs, but I’m guessing there are other names too


----------



## Sparky McGrew

EmJ said:


> Can anyone more in the know tell me what TDA and WDI stand for?



TDA = Team Disney Anaheim
WDI = Walt Disney Imagineering


----------



## TikiTikiFan

After planning a group trip ever since SWGE was announced with the main focus of going just for this land- we finally went and just returned! I go to Disneyland all the time but we traveled for this trip with first timers that are hardcore Star Wars fans.

Here’s my thoughts on everything if anyone cares to read them.

Oga’s Cantina: I felt this lived up to the hype. It was an amazing experience. DJ Rex is one of my absolute favorite parts of the land. I was surprised at how strong the drinks were but for the price, I guess that’s good! I also really enjoyed the frozen blue milk. My nine year old loved it and was having a good time jamming out. He’s also a bit laidback for his age because we travel so often so he enjoyed it- wasn’t bored at all. They didn’t ask for ID for anyone in our group which surprised me. But I suppose now that I’m 32 it’s time to accept the fact I can’t pass for young anymore! I just figured that at Disney they’d be extra cautious so it surprised me. Our bars here in Colorado card you no matter how old you look!

Falcon: The first time we rode I was the pilot and I got to do the jump to light speed. This was like a spiritual experience for me as a huge Star Wars fan since I was a kid and I cried. That being said, it was definitely my favorite role even though I was terrible at it. Engineer was surprisingly fun, it was nice to be in the back and get the whole view. Gunner was my least favorite, I felt like it was just pushing the same button again and again. We had a group of six so we rode three times to make sure we all got to do each position. I think having the whole thing to ourselves definitely made it more fun- we felt free to scream, yell, whoop, and cry with abandon. I wish they would allow more time to explore the inside before the ride starts. We barely had time to snap pictures before they moved us into the cockpit.

Food: We all loved everything we tried at Oga’s. We ate at Docking Bay and it was just ‘meh’ for our group. I’m a vegetarian and the weird tofu meatball/hummus option was gross with weird flavors I’m just too picky to enjoy. I was able to order my picky son (runs in the family ha!) sides of mac and cheese with no issue which I appreciated. The others in our group tried everything else and compared it to cafeteria food. They didn’t get a chance to try the Ronto wraps or green milk. Everyone liked the blue milk and popcorn.

Savi’s Workshop and Droid Depot: We planned this out to do droids first for the two kids in our group followed immediately with lightsabers for the adults. This worked well to curb any ‘but I want one too!’ complaints as they had the droid to hold at Savi’s. Droid building was great- my son loved to build and he did it all with no help. We’d definitely do this again because now I want one! Had no issues with the online reservation or checking in for it. Glad I follow these boards so close so I wasn’t surprised to see they were out of personality chips and the backpacks and was prepared.
Savi’s Workshop was amazing. Our group was pretty quick to build ours because we’ve all been planning these lightsabers for months so we felt we had more than enough time. The experience itself was moving and immersive. The only thing that went wrong is when it was time to light up the sabers, they didn’t turn my blade in all the way so it wasn’t lit for ~that~ moment. It happens and they showed me how to fix it as soon as they saw but still was a bummer. Either way, I felt it was worth it. We went and took a gazallion pictures with them (we planned it to build at night so they’d glow better) and the PhotoPass photographer was great. He spent a ton of time with us and we got great pictures. Aside from him, our other experiences with the PhotoPass people in SWGE was not good at all. The photographers themselves (four others we used over the few days) were curt and rude- which really shocked me because we always do tons of PhotoPass photos and have always had nice folks. My son and I wanted a magic shot with a porg so bad (especially with them being sold out of the porg puppets ) so we went to every single one trying to find them on the last day. They told me the ‘magic’ is by the resistance so we walked over there and the guy was also rushed and curt just quickly nodding at my magic shot question and posing us. After I asked if we got one with a porg and he said ‘there’s a magic shot in there’ so I gave up. We got the x-wings in the background but not the porg. Oh well! And each time there was hardly a line behind us so I didn’t get the attitudes. Perhaps they’re strapped for photographers and they’re working them too hard over there? It was odd. We stayed friendly regardless because you never know what’s happening behind the scenes.

As a group of hardcore Star Wars fans, we loved the land. We spent hours looking at all the details and taking it all in. I was definitely one of those people that cried when I saw the falcon. I don’t get the negativity about the focus on the new movies... if you take the time to drink in the Easter eggs you’ll see that the focus is really on the saga and a testament to the films Lucas gave us.

But on the flip side, I can also get how the mild fan wouldn’t spend long in this land with only one ride open right now. And with the droids and lightsaber, for most people those are pretty one and done moments. As for my lightsaber, I found a cool wall mount on Amazon and she’s going up on my wall. We had no issues flying with it which was great. I can’t wait to go back!!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

justlai87 said:


> If I want to watch the fireworks by the Millennium Falcon, do I have to claim a spot early? I heard CMs put tape on the floor or something to that effect to mark where people can stand to watch the fireworks. How early in the evening do they do this? Thanks.



We were wandering aimlessly around the land Monday night and when we heard them go off we rushed over to the Falcon and were easily able to slide into one of those taped off spots with our party of six. People don’t seem to stay for the whole show from what I saw. Lots of people near us were just hanging out for a few minutes to snap a picture and then moving on.


----------



## Tigger Trainer

https://makingstarwars.net/2018/10/...sions-hondo-early-access-to-batuu-on-the-way/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> Are we allowed to make dining reservations for other people and not be there?..


This should be fine as long as your friends check in under your name. If they have the email confirmation on their phone/s, just in case, that might help. No one has every asked to see our email confirmation, but I always have it for the confirmation number in case someone finally does ask.


----------



## tarheelalum

coldbeaver said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed or I can post it. Looks like a lot was cut due to budgets
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.micechat.com/233418-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-promising-the-moon/
> Looks like they were going to have:
> 
> Peoplemover-type ride
> Dinner theater
> stunt show and street performers



A very good article that explains a lot. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## LizzyS

TikiTikiFan said:


> After planning a group trip ever since SWGE was announced with the main focus of going just for this land- we finally went and just returned! I go to Disneyland all the time but we traveled for this trip with first timers that are hardcore Star Wars fans.
> 
> Here’s my thoughts on everything if anyone cares to read them.
> 
> Oga’s Cantina: I felt this lived up to the hype. It was an amazing experience. DJ Rex is one of my absolute favorite parts of the land. I was surprised at how strong the drinks were but for the price, I guess that’s good! I also really enjoyed the frozen blue milk. My nine year old loved it and was having a good time jamming out. He’s also a bit laidback for his age because we travel so often so he enjoyed it- wasn’t bored at all. They didn’t ask for ID for anyone in our group which surprised me. But I suppose now that I’m 32 it’s time to accept the fact I can’t pass for young anymore! I just figured that at Disney they’d be extra cautious so it surprised me. Our bars here in Colorado card you no matter how old you look!
> 
> Falcon: The first time we rode I was the pilot and I got to do the jump to light speed. This was like a spiritual experience for me as a huge Star Wars fan since I was a kid and I cried. That being said, it was definitely my favorite role even though I was terrible at it. Engineer was surprisingly fun, it was nice to be in the back and get the whole view. Gunner was my least favorite, I felt like it was just pushing the same button again and again. We had a group of six so we rode three times to make sure we all got to do each position. I think having the whole thing to ourselves definitely made it more fun- we felt free to scream, yell, whoop, and cry with abandon. I wish they would allow more time to explore the inside before the ride starts. We barely had time to snap pictures before they moved us into the cockpit.
> 
> Food: We all loved everything we tried at Oga’s. We ate at Docking Bay and it was just ‘meh’ for our group. I’m a vegetarian and the weird tofu meatball/hummus option was gross with weird flavors I’m just too picky to enjoy. I was able to order my picky son (runs in the family ha!) sides of mac and cheese with no issue which I appreciated. The others in our group tried everything else and compared it to cafeteria food. They didn’t get a chance to try the Ronto wraps or green milk. Everyone liked the blue milk and popcorn.
> 
> Savi’s Workshop and Droid Depot: We planned this out to do droids first for the two kids in our group followed immediately with lightsabers for the adults. This worked well to curb any ‘but I want one too!’ complaints as they had the droid to hold at Savi’s. Droid building was great- my son loved to build and he did it all with no help. We’d definitely do this again because now I want one! Had no issues with the online reservation or checking in for it. Glad I follow these boards so close so I wasn’t surprised to see they were out of personality chips and the backpacks and was prepared.
> Savi’s Workshop was amazing. Our group was pretty quick to build ours because we’ve all been planning these lightsabers for months so we felt we had more than enough time. The experience itself was moving and immersive. The only thing that went wrong is when it was time to light up the sabers, they didn’t turn my blade in all the way so it wasn’t lit for ~that~ moment. It happens and they showed me how to fix it as soon as they saw but still was a bummer. Either way, I felt it was worth it. We went and took a gazallion pictures with them (we planned it to build at night so they’d glow better) and the PhotoPass photographer was great. He spent a ton of time with us and we got great pictures. Aside from him, our other experiences with the PhotoPass people in SWGE was not good at all. The photographers themselves (four others we used over the few days) were curt and rude- which really shocked me because we always do tons of PhotoPass photos and have always had nice folks. My son and I wanted a magic shot with a porg so bad (especially with them being sold out of the porg puppets ) so we went to every single one trying to find them on the last day. They told me the ‘magic’ is by the resistance so we walked over there and the guy was also rushed and curt just quickly nodding at my magic shot question and posing us. After I asked if we got one with a porg and he said ‘there’s a magic shot in there’ so I gave up. We got the x-wings in the background but not the porg. Oh well! And each time there was hardly a line behind us so I didn’t get the attitudes. Perhaps they’re strapped for photographers and they’re working them too hard over there? It was odd. We stayed friendly regardless because you never know what’s happening behind the scenes.
> 
> As a group of hardcore Star Wars fans, we loved the land. We spent hours looking at all the details and taking it all in. I was definitely one of those people that cried when I saw the falcon. I don’t get the negativity about the focus on the new movies... if you take the time to drink in the Easter eggs you’ll see that the focus is really on the saga and a testament to the films Lucas gave us.
> 
> But on the flip side, I can also get how the mild fan wouldn’t spend long in this land with only one ride open right now. And with the droids and lightsaber, for most people those are pretty one and done moments. As for my lightsaber, I found a cool wall mount on Amazon and she’s going up on my wall. We had no issues flying with it which was great. I can’t wait to go back!!



Thanks for sharing your thoughts!  Would you happen to have a link handy for the saber mount on Amazon?


----------



## LizzyS

For those that have sent merchandise from the First Order shop to the Esplanade for pick up later in the day, where is the merch sent and do they tell you a time that it will be available for pick up?  I may consider doing this after all if (yeah right, WHEN) I buy a saber (or two).

Is there a special place in the FO shop that provides this service or do you see a cashier?

TIA!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

LizzyS said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts! Would you happen to have a link handy for the saber mount on Amazon?



YYST Clear Light Saber Wall Mount Wall Rack Wall Holder - Hardware Included. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07F58LXFP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_4pzvDb2SXQ4YK

I haven’t gotten it yet, it arrives tomorrow, so I can’t speak much to the quality but the cheap price and the positive reviews from folks who bought it just for Savi lightsabers is what sold me on it!


----------



## LizzyS

TikiTikiFan said:


> YYST Clear Light Saber Wall Mount Wall Rack Wall Holder - Hardware Included. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07F58LXFP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_4pzvDb2SXQ4YK
> 
> I haven’t gotten it yet, it arrives tomorrow, so I can’t speak much to the quality but the cheap price and the positive reviews from folks who bought it just for Savi lightsabers is what sold me on it!



Thank you so much for sharing the link!


----------



## gpjacobs

TikiTikiFan said:


> YYST Clear Light Saber Wall Mount Wall Rack Wall Holder - Hardware Included. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07F58LXFP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_4pzvDb2SXQ4YK
> 
> I haven’t gotten it yet, it arrives tomorrow, so I can’t speak much to the quality but the cheap price and the positive reviews from folks who bought it just for Savi lightsabers is what sold me on it!


Would you mind following up here with a "recommend" or "don't recommend" once the holder arrives? Please and thank you!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

gpjacobs said:


> Would you mind following up here with a "recommend" or "don't recommend" once the holder arrives?



Of course! Not a problem.


----------



## HydroGuy

So....

I have been MIA recently and not keeping up on the DIS. Busy summer for me. I am flying to DLR as we speak and hitting SWGE tomorrow (Saturday the 17th). Was surprised to see Boarding Groups being discontinued. Is that official now, or just happening soon? If already, is SWGE getting slammed at RD? I read back a few pages on this thread and was not able to see any touring advice from recent visitors.

I am solo at SWGE Saturday so can use SR at MFSR, then I am headed to San Diego Sunday. Coming back later next week after DAP blockout lifts and will be with DS24 on Thursday to see SWGE. I will have things scoped out by then. Any advice or links to PPs for tomorrow/Saturday are appreciated.

I also have an Oga's res for tomorrow at 4:30 so that will get me in as well, plus an Oga's for me and DS24 next week.

Thanks!


----------



## midnight star

HydroGuy said:


> So....
> 
> I have been MIA recently and not keeping up on the DIS. Busy summer for me. I am flying to DLR as we speak and hitting SWGE tomorrow (Saturday the 17th). Was surprised to see Boarding Groups being discontinued. Is that official now, or just happening soon? If already, is SWGE getting slammed at RD? I read back a few pages on this thread and was not able to see any touring advice from recent visitors.
> 
> I am solo at SWGE Saturday so can use SR at MFSR, then I am headed to San Diego Sunday. Coming back later next week after DAP blockout lifts and will be with DS24 on Thursday to see SWGE. I will have things scoped out by then. Any advice or links to PPs for tomorrow/Saturday are appreciated.
> 
> I also have an Oga's res for tomorrow at 4:30 so that will get me in as well, plus an Oga's for me and DS24 next week.
> 
> Thanks!


Don’t do MFSR at rope drop. The line is longest before noon. It’s shorter later in the day. It’s very short at night after fireworks. Single rider line is good. Shortest I have waited is 13 minutes (line was below the stairs). Longest I waited was 40 minutes (line was also below the stairs). So it just depends. Not sure how the single rider line varies during the day. 

For the cantina, be aware that you check in right at your reservation time but will still wait in line to get in.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

HydroGuy said:


> So....
> 
> I have been MIA recently and not keeping up on the DIS. Busy summer for me. I am flying to DLR as we speak and hitting SWGE tomorrow (Saturday the 17th). Was surprised to see Boarding Groups being discontinued. Is that official now, or just happening soon? If already, is SWGE getting slammed at RD? I read back a few pages on this thread and was not able to see any touring advice from recent visitors.
> 
> I am solo at SWGE Saturday so can use SR at MFSR, then I am headed to San Diego Sunday. Coming back later next week after DAP blockout lifts and will be with DS24 on Thursday to see SWGE. I will have things scoped out by then. Any advice or links to PPs for tomorrow/Saturday are appreciated.
> 
> I also have an Oga's res for tomorrow at 4:30 so that will get me in as well, plus an Oga's for me and DS24 next week.
> 
> Thanks!


The boarding groups haven't been necessary.  They used them for a few hours on June 24, and haven't used them since.

The ride is definitely busiest when the park opens - it jumps up to 120 minutes pretty much daily, then usually regulates to 60 minutes or less by mid-afternoon and into the evening.  Anything from 45 to 75 minutes is "typical," and then it sometimes drops to like 30 minutes... the posted wait time isn't super-reliable, either.  Last night we jumped in because it said 35 minutes, but we waited almost 55.  I've also gotten in at 45 and waited about 60.  Others have reported getting in at 75 and only waiting 45.  It does move along nicely, though, since there's no FP to slow things down.

I haven't rope-dropped Disneyland itself on a MM day since SWGE opened, so I'm not sure of the best strategy for the morning on a MM day.  The last few Saturdays at the parks have been quite crowded (in contrast to weekdays - yesterday was pretty darn empty, for instance), so I'm not sure if that will carry forward for tomorrow or not.  On non-MM days, we've been hitting Fantasyland at rope drop and knocking out a TON since it's deserted.

In terms of SWGE itself, just beware that a 4:30 Oga's rez may have you standing in the sun for up to 30 minutes after you check in.  The blue milk is considered to be better than the green.  Ronto's Roaster wrap things are good!  Docking Bay 7 food is a mixed bag.  The character interactions can be pretty stellar if you can track down a character.  Have a bazillion phone chargers ready if you're going to do the PlayDisney app; it kills batteries.

My favorite time of day in the land is twilight - the lighting is GORGEOUS.  You can watch fireworks over the MF, but there's no music or anything.

Enjoy!


----------



## figment_jii

Welcome back _HydroGuy_!

They announced the Boarding Groups and then used them briefly on the first day when the land was open to the general public (after the reservation period ended). Since then, they haven't needed to use them. As far as I can tell, the ability to use them is still in the Disneyland App and there is some guessing that they might be needed once all of the AP blockouts end.  So, it's kind of a "wait and see" type of thing at this point.

I've had mixed luck with the SRL; it really depends on how long the SRL is and how long the standby line is as well.  This won't make much sense until after you've used the SRL once, but if the line is backed up into the corridor before the split, you're probably looking at a 45+ minute wait (including ride time).  The biggest drawback to the SRL is that you'll miss the entire pre-show with Hondo.  The second drawback is that you're highly unlikely to end up being a pilot.  For all six rides I did a few weekends ago, the CM were handing out the positions in order (2 pilots, 2 gunners, and 2 engineers).  Being in the standby doesn't mean you'll be a pilot (they are not accepting requests), but at least you might have a chance if the timing works out for you (i.e., you're the first two people in your group).

Oga's was fun and it's pretty lively.  Note that after you check-in, you'll still probably have to wait in line to be seated (kind of think like the old Cove Bar system where you checked-in and then waited in line to be seated - Oga's moves faster, but similar concept/idea).  The line (like much of SW:GE) doesn't have much shade, so it can kind of toasty while your waiting.  

When I was there, only the Critter Country entrance was open first thing in the morning.  You had to have a reservation for Savi's or Oga's to use the other two entrances.  Later in the morning all three entrances were open.  So, if you do plan to head straight to SW:GE at park opening, head towards Critter Country.  

Depending on the weather, I'd either plan to visit SW:GE in the morning or in the evening.  There isn't much shade in the land, so it gets pretty toasty.  

If you're going to try the Datapad App, be sure to have a spare battery for your phone.  It eats through the battery.  It's something fun to do if you don't mind walking all over SW:GE and if you have time.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

figment_jii said:


> The second drawback is that you're highly unlikely to end up being a pilot.  For all six rides I did a few weekends ago, the CM were handing out the positions in order (2 pilots, 2 gunners, and 2 engineers).  Being in the standby doesn't mean you'll be a pilot (they are not accepting requests), but at least you might have a chance if the timing works out for you (i.e., you're the first two people in your group).


I’ve ridden frequently as a group of two, and even then, you’re almost always “filling in” someone else’s crew, so it’s hard to get pilot that way, too - I’ve been an Engineer more than the other two positions put together, and almost every time I’ve been a pilot or with someone who got pilot, we’ve been a group of 4+.  It could happen, but I don’t know if it’d be worth waiting in a longer line for the increased chance.

Also, jinx, a few times, for the rest of your post - we must have been typing at the same time.


----------



## HydroGuy

Thanks for the tips everyone!  I am doing MM tomorrow with my PH ticket then converting to DAP late morning.

LOL my flight from CO to LAX was right during the D23 Expo res period today and I had DS27 coached up to get my ressies. Now with the fiasco I just found out about when I landed I get to do it myself tomorrow but will have to come back to the hotel at noon - a little earlier than I was planning. 

Will see if I can bump Oga’s to later or maybe in the AM. Thanks for that tip even though tomorrow is not supposed to be super hot.  It was conflicting with a dinner res I have so it made me choose 4:30 - and I also want to catch WOC tomorrow eve. So I need to scoot to DCA at 7:30.


----------



## HydroGuy

HydroGuy said:


> Thanks for the tips everyone!  I am doing MM tomorrow with my PH ticket then converting to DAP late morning.
> 
> LOL my flight from CO to LAX was right during the D23 Expo res period today and I had DS27 coached up to get my ressies. Now with the fiasco I just found out about when I landed I get to do it myself tomorrow but will have to come back to the hotel at noon - a little earlier than I was planning.
> 
> Will see if I can bump Oga’s to later or maybe in the AM. Thanks for that tip even though tomorrow is not supposed to be super hot.  It was conflicting with a dinner res I have so it made me choose 4:30 - and I also want to catch WOC tomorrow eve. So I need to scoot to DCA at 7:30.


I changed Oga’s to 10:15AM tomorrow. Sounds like that is a better plan?


----------



## figment_jii

HydroGuy said:


> I changed Oga’s to 10:15AM tomorrow. Sounds like that is a better plan?


They should have switched over from the breakfast to the lunch menu (meaning more options for drinks, but not much in the way of food) by then.  

Just a note, but SW:GE isn't open for MM.  Some guests spend their MM/EMH waiting to be the "first" into SW:GE, but I wouldn't do that.  Use MM/EMH like you normally would and then head over to SW:GE after the park opens to everyone.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

HydroGuy said:


> I changed Oga’s to 10:15AM tomorrow. Sounds like that is a better plan?



We did 10:55 AM last Thursday and thought that was a pretty good time. We checked in maybe 5 minutes early and the wait to get in after that was very brief. I would think the earlier in the morning you go the less time they have had to get too behind schedule yet. We were able to get 9 rides in by 10:05 and then amble over to Galaxy's Edge. We had some in our group who had never seen it before so they spent time taking pictures and just checking everything out before our Oga's reservation. A 10:15 reservation sounds great especially since you have MM. That puts you on a similar time table as us, a couple hours to get some rides in and then time to just wander around Galaxy's Edge and take in the atmosphere before you visit Oga's. We actually didn't ride the Falcon right after our Oga's reservation but came back in the early evening instead when the line is a bit better.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Okay the lightsaber wall mount is awesome! Make sure to follow the directions and not just wing it like I did or you’ll have to start all over. Definitely recommend it.


----------



## Vysecity

Hi everyone hope you can help me. This morning I made a reservation for 6. During the course of the day one of the people has become ill and wont be able to attend the reservation. Will I still be charged $10 for him? Anyway to cancel the reservation entirely without getting charged?


----------



## midnight star

You won’t get charged. Even if only one of the 6 showed up, you wouldn’t get charged.


----------



## Vysecity

Thank you very much. I will show up, just didn't know if I could modify the reservation or something to avoid the penalty


----------



## midnight star

When you check in they will say “party of 6” but then just say there will be 5. And then they will change it on their end


----------



## gpjacobs

TikiTikiFan said:


> Okay the lightsaber wall mount is awesome! Make sure to follow the directions and not just wing it like I did or you’ll have to start all over. Definitely recommend it.
> View attachment 426409View attachment 426410


Looks awesome - thanks!


----------



## ParkHopper1

They are after preventing complete no shows...not if one person falls off your reservation.


----------



## lvdis

Vysecity said:


> Thank you very much. I will show up, just didn't know if I could modify the reservation or something to avoid the penalty



With other restaurant type reservations, I've heard you can reschedule for a later date and not get charged a cancel fee. Not sure if that works for this one or not, but it seems like it would.


----------



## Elias1901

Umm... so I still have that 11:05 PM reservation to Oga’s on a night where the park closes at 11 PM. It’s still showing up as valid and everything in “My Reservations”. Nobody from Disney contacted me about cancelling it if it was indeed a fluke with the system and we’re very close to our trip to the cantina. So... I’m thinking 11:05 PM may be the last reservation of the night? And since you have to arrive 15 minutes before or whatever, that’s 10:50 PM, which is still siding operating hours... can anybody else confidently tell me otherwise??


----------



## midnight star

Elias1901 said:


> Umm... so I still have that 11:05 PM reservation to Oga’s on a night where the park closes at 11 PM. It’s still showing up as valid and everything in “My Reservations”. Nobody from Disney contacted me about cancelling it if it was indeed a fluke with the system and we’re very close to our trip to the cantina. So... I’m thinking 11:05 PM may be the last reservation of the night? And since you have to arrive 15 minutes before or whatever, that’s 10:50 PM, which is still siding operating hours... can anybody else confidently tell me otherwise??


I'm not sure myself, but maybe since it says to arrive at 10:50 arrive then. Another things you can do is day of, stop by the cantina earlier and say you have an 11:05 reservation and you close at 11pm, and see what they tell you.


----------



## Jperiod

My husband said kyber crystals are back in stock.  Anyone going today or in the morning can verify if they're there and available to buy alone?  We'll make a drive tomorrow afternoon if we can just buy them (already own both holocrons).


----------



## midnight star

Jperiod said:


> My husband said kyber crystals are back in stock.  Anyone going today or in the morning can verify if they're there and available to buy alone?  We'll make a drive tomorrow afternoon if we can just buy them (already own both holocrons).


I can check. We won’t be over there until about 6 or 7 tonight.


----------



## KG204

Question for anyone who has made a reservation for Savi's workshop and went to it. Did they send you in at the reservation time or did you have to wait a bit?

I have a reservation for Savi's at 1pm and then a reservation for Oga's at 1:40pm. I know that restaurants you sometimes have to wait a bit after your reservation time but not sure if Savi's also has that.


----------



## sophy1996

KG204 said:


> Question for anyone who has made a reservation for Savi's workshop and went to it. Did they send you in at the reservation time or did you have to wait a bit?
> 
> I have a reservation for Savi's at 1pm and then a reservation for Oga's at 1:40pm. I know that restaurants you sometimes have to wait a bit after your reservation time but not sure if Savi's also has that.



We were there on a Saturday in mid-July and had to wait a bit.  Even if you wait for a bit you'll probably be fine for your Oga's time, though.  We were at Savi's maybe 10 minutes early and then waited a bit past our time, and then inside 20 minutes, so about 40 minutes total.  And they wouldn't let us check in and join the line at Oga's even one minute before our reservation time.


----------



## midnight star

KG204 said:


> Question for anyone who has made a reservation for Savi's workshop and went to it. Did they send you in at the reservation time or did you have to wait a bit?
> 
> I have a reservation for Savi's at 1pm and then a reservation for Oga's at 1:40pm. I know that restaurants you sometimes have to wait a bit after your reservation time but not sure if Savi's also has that.


Not 100% if this will work, but I know if you are at  a dining reservation and miss your fastpass time, they will honor the fastpass with a receipt from the restaurant. Maybe the same could work for Savi's and the cantina if you run late?


----------



## midnight star

Jperiod said:


> My husband said kyber crystals are back in stock.  Anyone going today or in the morning can verify if they're there and available to buy alone?  We'll make a drive tomorrow afternoon if we can just buy them (already own both holocrons).


So I went into the antique shop and didn't pay attention lol. My bad! But according to Gothic rosie they are restocked, but in order to get a crystal, you need to buy the holocron.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Elias1901 said:


> Umm... so I still have that 11:05 PM reservation to Oga’s on a night where the park closes at 11 PM. It’s still showing up as valid and everything in “My Reservations”. Nobody from Disney contacted me about cancelling it if it was indeed a fluke with the system and we’re very close to our trip to the cantina. So... I’m thinking 11:05 PM may be the last reservation of the night? And since you have to arrive 15 minutes before or whatever, that’s 10:50 PM, which is still siding operating hours... can anybody else confidently tell me otherwise??



Scroll down this Micechat article to the subheading Oga's Cantina Changes (and Glitches): https://www.micechat.com/233816-disneyland-update-pumpkins-crowds-bees-buzz-into-disneyland/


----------



## Elias1901

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Scroll down this Micechat article to the subheading Oga's Cantina Changes (and Glitches): https://www.micechat.com/233816-disneyland-update-pumpkins-crowds-bees-buzz-into-disneyland/



Well... too late to cancel it now as there's no other times available. If they don't reach out to me, I suppose I shall just turn up early... maybe around 10:30 PM and explain the situation? I dunno...


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Elias1901 said:


> Well... too late to cancel it now as there's no other times available. If they don't reach out to me, I suppose I shall just turn up early... maybe around 10:30 PM and explain the situation? I dunno...


I’d go over to Oga’s (or maybe the SWGE Guest Relations booth) that morning and explain if they haven’t reached out to you by then.  They can probably give you a different time, and then you won’t have to worry about it and can plan around the new time.


----------



## midnight star

So pretty at night


----------



## Elias1901

So for rope-drop on any given normal day (not Magic Morning), are they still only allowing people to enter Galaxy's Edge via Critter Country? Or have they opened up the rest of the entrances too as of yet??


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Elias1901 said:


> So for rope-drop on any given normal day (not Magic Morning), are they still only allowing people to enter Galaxy's Edge via Critter Country? Or have they opened up the rest of the entrances too as of yet??


It’s just Critter Country in the morning, although I’ve heard that if you have an early Savi’s or Oga’s reservation, they’ll let you in the other entrances for that.


----------



## LizzyS

TikiTikiFan said:


> Okay the lightsaber wall mount is awesome! Make sure to follow the directions and not just wing it like I did or you’ll have to start all over. Definitely recommend it.
> View attachment 426409View attachment 426410



Thanks for reporting back!


----------



## LizzyS

LizzyS said:


> For those that have sent merchandise from the First Order shop to the Esplanade for pick up later in the day, where is the merch sent and do they tell you a time that it will be available for pick up?  I may consider doing this after all if (yeah right, WHEN) I buy a saber (or two).
> 
> Is there a special place in the FO shop that provides this service or do you see a cashier?
> 
> TIA!



No one can answer this one?  I would be eternally grateful.  I'm most interested in how late your stuff arrives in the Esplanade, tbh. *anxiety*


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

I just walked back to my hotel from Disneyland and SWGE and I thought I would share that I saw several places in the Marketplace selling the special metal gift cards.   Also my husband built a droid and asked about the personality chips and they are not in stock.


----------



## soniam

ajrwdwgirl said:


> I just walked back to my hotel from Disneyland and SWGE and I thought I would share that I saw several places in the Marketplace selling the special metal gift cards.   Also my husband built a droid and asked about the personality chips and they are not in stock.



Are the droid backpacks in stock too? It would be too good to be true for all of this to still be in on Wednesday.


----------



## Jperiod

LizzyS said:


> No one can answer this one?  I would be eternally grateful.  I'm most interested in how late your stuff arrives in the Esplanade, tbh. *anxiety*


Any cashier and they told us to give it 4 hours to make it up there (the soonest we could get it).


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

soniam said:


> Are the droid backpacks in stock too? It would be too good to be true for all of this to still be in on Wednesday.



We didn’t ask about the backpacks.  But I didn’t see any in the store or behind the counter when my husband was paying.


----------



## KG204

sophy1996 said:


> We were there on a Saturday in mid-July and had to wait a bit.  Even if you wait for a bit you'll probably be fine for your Oga's time, though.  We were at Savi's maybe 10 minutes early and then waited a bit past our time, and then inside 20 minutes, so about 40 minutes total.  And they wouldn't let us check in and join the line at Oga's even one minute before our reservation time.



Thank you!


----------



## LizzyS

Jperiod said:


> Any cashier and they told us to give it 4 hours to make it up there (the soonest we could get it).



Thank you SO much for responding!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Gift cards in stock.

No droid backpacks.

No droid personality chips.


----------



## Cinderella94

Hi all, are you able to get the souvenir glasses at ogas during breakfast hours? Or is it really only during lunch or dinner? Thank you!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Cinderella94 said:


> Hi all, are you able to get the souvenir glasses at ogas during breakfast hours? Or is it really only during lunch or dinner? Thank you!


You can get them at breakfast if they’re in stock.


----------



## Cinderella94

Skyegirl1999 said:


> You can get them at breakfast if they’re in stock.


Thank you!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Tonight Oga's had the porg glass and the ewok one. Still no rancor beer flight.


----------



## MIChessGuy

I have been on MFSR this week.  Without getting into spoiler-ish stuff, I just wanted to express my disappointment that the particular role/job that is clearly most popular on this ride is apparently not available to lone guests, like myself.  This has been true whether it's the Single Rider queue or the regular queue.  I understand that the Single Rider queue would have to operate this way, by its nature, but they are doing the same thing in the regular queue as well.  It's always some version of "How many?"  "Just me" "Okay, hang on one second" and then I get the leftovers.  This has been going on since Sunday.  

Now, that aside, I have liked the ride every time I've been on it (which is a lot).  The rushing hordes of un-blocked passholders and arriving D23 attendees did not come to pass; I was there tonight and at one point the regular queue dipped to 25 minutes.  Maybe they're all coming tomorrow.  Anyway, I will try again to request the spot I want tomorrow and maybe my luck will change.


----------



## BadPinkTink

MIChessGuy said:


> I have been on MFSR this week.  Without getting into spoiler-ish stuff, I just wanted to express my disappointment that the particular role/job that is clearly most popular on this ride is apparently not available to lone guests, like myself.  This has been true whether it's the Single Rider queue or the regular queue.  I understand that the Single Rider queue would have to operate this way, by its nature, but they are doing the same thing in the regular queue as well.  It's always some version of "How many?"  "Just me" "Okay, hang on one second" and then I get the leftovers.  This has been going on since Sunday.
> 
> Now, that aside, I have liked the ride every time I've been on it (which is a lot).  The rushing hordes of un-blocked passholders and arriving D23 attendees did not come to pass; I was there tonight and at one point the regular queue dipped to 25 minutes.  Maybe they're all coming tomorrow.  Anyway, I will try again to request the spot I want tomorrow and maybe my luck will change.



That was not my experience in Disneyland at the end of June. I'm solo and I did Millennium Falcon Smugglers Run 5 times over 2 days, and I got pilot x1, engineer x1 and gunner x3.  I did single rider all 5 times.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

MIChessGuy said:


> I have been on MFSR this week.  Without getting into spoiler-ish stuff, I just wanted to express my disappointment that the particular role/job that is clearly most popular on this ride is apparently not available to lone guests, like myself.  This has been true whether it's the Single Rider queue or the regular queue...


I've tried to give away my pilot card to single guests and been turned down on more than one occasion! Let's hope our paths cross on the ride this week -- if I get a pilot card, it's going up for grabs!


----------



## bethwc101

MIChessGuy said:


> I have been on MFSR this week.  Without getting into spoiler-ish stuff, I just wanted to express my disappointment that the particular role/job that is clearly most popular on this ride is apparently not available to lone guests, like myself.  This has been true whether it's the Single Rider queue or the regular queue.  I understand that the Single Rider queue would have to operate this way, by its nature, but they are doing the same thing in the regular queue as well.  It's always some version of "How many?"  "Just me" "Okay, hang on one second" and then I get the leftovers.  This has been going on since Sunday.
> 
> Now, that aside, I have liked the ride every time I've been on it (which is a lot).  The rushing hordes of un-blocked passholders and arriving D23 attendees did not come to pass; I was there tonight and at one point the regular queue dipped to 25 minutes.  Maybe they're all coming tomorrow.  Anyway, I will try again to request the spot I want tomorrow and maybe my luck will change.


I would specifically ask if you can wait for a pilot spot. CMs are usually very accommodating in this way and may just have you step to the side for a minute.


----------



## midnight star

BadPinkTink said:


> That was not my experience in Disneyland at the end of June. I'm solo and I did Millennium Falcon Smugglers Run 5 times over 2 days, and I got pilot x1, engineer x1 and gunner x3.  I did single rider all 5 times.


I think it's changed a little bit since then. When you get in single rider now, they tell you, you will most likely get engineer, and if you want a different role you will have to trade amongst the group you are assigned with.


----------



## midnight star

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Tonight Oga's had the porg glass and the ewok one. Still no rancor beer flight.


When I was at Oga's 2 weeks ago, the bartender said they think the rancor beer flights will be in stock in October.


----------



## MIChessGuy

theluckyrabbit said:


> I've tried to give away my pilot card to single guests and been turned down on more than one occasion! Let's hope our paths cross on the ride this week -- if I get a pilot card, it's going up for grabs!


Then either something has changed, or more likely it's just bad luck.  I'm going to find out pretty soon.


----------



## teach22180

midnight star said:


> I think it's changed a little bit since then. When you get in single rider now, they tell you, you will most likely get engineer, and if you want a different role you will have to trade amongst the group you are assigned with.


I'm disturbed he said even in the regular line he had no chance at Pilot. As a solo traveler I have to be a party of one and if I'm waiting in the regular line I want to be treated the same as everyone else.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

teach22180 said:


> I'm disturbed he said even in the regular line he had no chance at Pilot. As a solo traveler I have to be a party of one and if I'm waiting in the regular line I want to be treated the same as everyone else.


The problem is that they ALWAYS seem to give out the cards in order now, so each time they make a grouping, the people they start with are the pilots.  They’re not usually going to start a grouping with a single person, and you can’t request positions on MFSR- I saw someone suggest that, but it’s not practical; there’s nowhere for people to wait, really, and they’d have a giant line of people waiting to be pilots and it wouldn’t work.  Having ridden upwards of 20 times (including yesterday), I understand why they don’t allow it. 

What I’ve seen work is “requesting” in a roundabout way.  For instance, when they ask how many in your party, you could say, “one, and I’ve never gotten to be a pilot yet!” That would potentially give you a chance if you hit a sympathetic CM... but it would depend on the numbers for the groups around you.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

It's been my experience that the two people closest to the entrance of the holding area are usually given pilot. So if you can squeeze your way over to that side as a single rider or small group it could increase your chances of being a pilot.


----------



## teach22180

Skyegirl1999 said:


> The problem is that they ALWAYS seem to give out the cards in order now, so each time they make a grouping, the people they start with are the pilots.  They’re not usually going to start a grouping with a single person, and you can’t request positions on MFSR- I saw someone suggest that, but it’s not practical; there’s nowhere for people to wait, really, and they’d have a giant line of people waiting to be pilots and it wouldn’t work.  Having ridden upwards of 20 times (including yesterday), I understand why they don’t allow it.
> 
> What I’ve seen work is “requesting” in a roundabout way.  For instance, when they ask how many in your party, you could say, “one, and I’ve never gotten to be a pilot yet!” That would potentially give you a chance if you hit a sympathetic CM... but it would depend on the numbers for the groups around you.


So if I'm the NEXT person in the regular line, I feel I should be given the top card on the pile. They can fill in the group with a single rider for #6 if they need to. That being said, I will hope to ride multiple time and if I get the same role over and over, I think I will politely say something.


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> The problem is that they ALWAYS seem to give out the cards in order now, so each time they make a grouping, the people they start with are the pilots.  They’re not usually going to start a grouping with a single person, and you can’t request positions on MFSR- I saw someone suggest that, but it’s not practical; there’s nowhere for people to wait, really, and they’d have a giant line of people waiting to be pilots and it wouldn’t work.  Having ridden upwards of 20 times (including yesterday), I understand why they don’t allow it.
> 
> What I’ve seen work is “requesting” in a roundabout way.  For instance, when they ask how many in your party, you could say, “one, and I’ve never gotten to be a pilot yet!” That would potentially give you a chance if you hit a sympathetic CM... but it would depend on the numbers for the groups around you.





Gaugersaurus said:


> It's been my experience that the two people closest to the entrance of the holding area are usually given pilot. So if you can squeeze your way over to that side as a single rider or small group it could increase your chances of being a pilot.


The last 3 times I’ve done MFSR in the stand by line we asked for pilot and they had no issue giving it to us. On Saturday I was in a group of 4 and they wanted us to join a group of 2, but since we wanted pilot positions, they had us wait in the middle part, pulled 4 single riders. Then had us go and gave us pilot cards.


----------



## midnight star

teach22180 said:


> So if I'm the NEXT person in the regular line, I feel I should be given the top card on the pile. They can fill in the group with a single rider for #6 if they need to. That being said, I will hope to ride multiple time and if I get the same role over and over, I think I will politely say something.


Ask nicely. The worst case scenario is they don’t give it to you.


----------



## HydroGuy

I have a reservation for 2 people at Oga’s at 5:30 today - Thursday. DS24 got sick and can’t come. So I am going solo (no pun intended LOL). If anyone here also solo to the Expo wants to get into Oga’s please send me a PM and we can arrange to meet.


----------



## MIChessGuy

midnight star said:


> Ask nicely. The worst case scenario is they don’t give it to you.


I rode again tonight, but nothing worked.  My experience all week has been that when they do the "How many?" thing in the regular queue, and the answer is "one," you are de-prioritized no matter what you try to do to avoid it.  Still, as I mentioned before, the ride is super-cool and I still like it even though I will not get the position I prefer.  Also, I purchased a Millennium Falcon-themed key chain that says "Pilot" from a SWGE gift shop, allowing me to imply falsely that I was the pilot.


----------



## lvdis

MIChessGuy said:


> I rode again tonight, but nothing worked.  My experience all week has been that when they do the "How many?" thing in the regular queue, and the answer is "one," you are de-prioritized no matter what you try to do to avoid it.  Still, as I mentioned before, the ride is super-cool and I still like it even though I will not get the position I prefer.  Also, I purchased a Millennium Falcon-themed key chain that says "Pilot" from a SWGE gift shop, allowing me to imply falsely that I was the pilot.


That is very frustrating. Everybody should have an equal chance that waits in the regular line in my opinion. Do they do the same with parties of 2? My husband and I will be there in a couple of weeks and I know he'd like to have a chance at pilot at least once.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

lvdis said:


> That is very frustrating. Everybody should have an equal chance that waits in the regular line in my opinion. Do they do the same with parties of 2? My husband and I will be there in a couple of weeks and I know he'd like to have a chance at pilot at least once.


I was a pilot as a party of two this past Wednesday as well as the Thursday before.  If they call out for a “party of two!?” down the line, though, and you raise your hand, you’ll end up as engineers because that means they’re filling a group and you’ll be last.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Unpopular opinion: I think hyperspace mountain (though it is an overlay) is a better Star wars ride than smuggler's run. Have been on it twice now. Was engineer and Gunner. I like the falcon waiting area.

It's just... Delivering cargo sounds like a game I'd play on an app and get bored with it in 10 minutes.

I think they easily could have just themed the ride to Hondo selling simulator runs in the famous millennium falcon. Then you could do the death Star, asteroid field, Kessel run or second death Star.

Even though it's in the falcon's cockpit, I'm still just delivering coaxium. It's really not that exciting to me.

At least on hyperspace I feel like I'm flying an xwing in a star wars space battle.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

lvdis said:


> That is very frustrating. Everybody should have an equal chance that waits in the regular line in my opinion. Do they do the same with parties of 2? My husband and I will be there in a couple of weeks and I know he'd like to have a chance at pilot at least once.





Skyegirl1999 said:


> I was a pilot as a party of two this past Wednesday as well as the Thursday before.  If they call out for a “party of two!?” down the line, though, and you raise your hand, you’ll end up as engineers because that means they’re filling a group and you’ll be last.



DH and I have ridden as a party of 2 eight or nine times now and most of the time end up as engineers and once in a while gunners. Only once as a party of 2 have we been pilots, and that was when we ended up called in first in a set of three parties of 2 in a row. We have done the thing of avoiding stepping forward when they call for parties of 2 and still ended up as engineers. We aren't the type to be too assertive about this kind of thing but did decide to talk to some CMs at the ride back in July after we had been engineers again about the way they distribute cards and how it seems to disadvantage parties of two and single riders and ask for some strategies we could employ. They pretty much shrugged and said yeah that's frustrating and the gist of their answer was to try to trade with others called up with you or you can try to ask for an alternative of the CM handing out the cards but basically this is how we load this ride and it will just depend on if you get a CM who wants to break pattern or make extra effort.


----------



## teach22180

I think I'm just not going to stress being a pilot on my next trip. I don't understand why first card can't go to first person but I will try to just enjoy the land and being in the falcon. I'm not a big gamer but if I ride more than 5 times I would like to try all the positions.


----------



## HydroGuy

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Unpopular opinion: I think hyperspace mountain (though it is an overlay) is a better Star wars ride than smuggler's run. Have been on it twice now. Was engineer and Gunner. I like the falcon waiting area.
> 
> It's just... Delivering cargo sounds like a game I'd play on an app and get bored with it in 10 minutes.
> 
> I think they easily could have just themed the ride to Hondo selling simulator runs in the famous millennium falcon. Then you could do the death Star, asteroid field, Kessel run or second death Star.
> 
> Even though it's in the falcon's cockpit, I'm still just delivering coaxium. It's really not that exciting to me.
> 
> At least on hyperspace I feel like I'm flying an xwing in a star wars space battle.


I have ridden HSM before and not sure if Disney enhanced it this time, but I really liked it. MFSR is just a souped up Star Tours. I would agree with you - I liked HSM more than MFSR. 

BSO feels half finished with only MFSR. Because it IS half finished. It is cool walking around BSO. I wouldn’t say it is disappointing. But it is not such a WOW thing.


----------



## carlosalonsor

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Unpopular opinion: I think hyperspace mountain (though it is an overlay) is a better Star wars ride than smuggler's run. Have been on it twice now. Was engineer and Gunner. I like the falcon waiting area.
> 
> It's just... Delivering cargo sounds like a game I'd play on an app and get bored with it in 10 minutes.
> 
> I think they easily could have just themed the ride to Hondo selling simulator runs in the famous millennium falcon. Then you could do the death Star, asteroid field, Kessel run or second death Star.
> 
> Even though it's in the falcon's cockpit, I'm still just delivering coaxium. It's really not that exciting to me.
> 
> At least on hyperspace I feel like I'm flying an xwing in a star wars space battle.



At least if the ride had more than one "mission"...

I don't get it. Star Tours, Guardians of the Galaxy, and many other rides are different every time you ride them... why stick with the same story here every time?


----------



## HydroGuy

carlosalonsor said:


> At least if the ride had more than one "mission"...
> 
> I don't get it. Star Tours, Guardians of the Galaxy, and many other rides are different every time you ride them... why stick with the same story here every time?


I rode MFSR twice this week. It is true that there is only one mission?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

HydroGuy said:


> I rode MFSR twice this week. It is true that there is only one mission?


Yup.  Sometimes you get an asteroid field at the end (if your pilots are good enough), but that's the only real variation.

I am assuming they'll add more missions.


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Yup.  Sometimes you get an asteroid field at the end (if your pilots are good enough), but that's the only real variation.
> 
> I am assuming they'll add more missions.


Wait so that means we were good pilots??  last Saturday we got to the asteroid field and were confused because we had never been there.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Yup.  Sometimes you get an asteroid field at the end (if your pilots are good enough), but that's the only real variation.
> 
> I am assuming they'll add more missions.





midnight star said:


> Wait so that means we were good pilots??  last Saturday we got to the asteroid field and were confused because we had never been there.



I thought the asteroid field variation is just a holding action when it is taking longer to rotate the turntable and get people off the ride, continuing show while you wait inside so you aren't just sitting in there at end of mission with no activity being reminded that it was just all a simulator ride.


----------



## carlosalonsor

longtimedisneylurker said:


> I thought the asteroid field variation is just a holding action when it is taking longer to rotate the turntable and get people off the ride, continuing show while you wait inside so you aren't just sitting in there at end of mission with no activity being reminded that it was just all a simulator ride.



When I rode there was a strange part right at the end where Hondo talks about having to wait to exit the ship or something about a parasite or something but I didn't understood the reason of that "part" until this. I guess is just a holding action.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

carlosalonsor said:


> When I rode there was a strange part right at the end where Hondo talks about having to wait to exit the ship or something about a parasite or something but I didn't understood the reason of that "part" until this. I guess is just a holding action.



The stowaway. Yeah, I think that is a holding action.


----------



## DLgal

My son and I got pilots as a party of 2 yesterday. It's all really just about your position in line more than anything else. I guess as a lone rider, you will likely only get pilot if the party after you is a group of 3 or 5, and you are in the front. I have also been given pilot every time we have gone as a party of 3. Twice I gave away the pilot cards because neither of my kids wanted to do it. Yesterday, I made my son try because the other people in our group didn't want it!

On another note, we also rode Star Tours and I haven't been on that in quite awhile. I think it's still better than MFSR. It was SO Star Wars.  It is amazing what some good music can do. Made me realize that there is also NO MUSIC in the MFSR ride queue or exit area. The Star Wars theme playing as you exit Star Tours is really great, and I had forgotten about it. Similarly, the music on HSM makes that ride so epic!


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

DLgal said:


> My son and I got pilots as a party of 2 yesterday. It's all really just about your position in line more than anything else. I guess as a lone rider, you will likely only get pilot if the party after you is a group of 3 or 5, and you are in the front. I have also been given pilot every time we have gone as a party of 3. Twice I gave away the pilot cards because neither of my kids wanted to do it. Yesterday, I made my son try because the other people in our group didn't want it!
> 
> On another note, we also rode Star Tours and I haven't been on that in quite awhile. I think it's still better than MFSR. It was SO Star Wars.  It is amazing what some good music can do. Made me realize that there is also NO MUSIC in the MFSR ride queue or exit area. The Star Wars theme playing as you exit Star Tours is really great, and I had forgotten about it. Similarly, the music on HSM makes that ride so epic!



When we went for 3 days during the first week of August, DS18 and his cousin also age 18 rode Star Tours 15 times. Lol. It was like the first time DS was tall enough at age 4; DH swears we rode it at least that many times during that trip. Even though they rode the new Falcon ride 5 times during the recent trip, they still kept going back to Star Tours over and over. DH and I stopped in yesterday and the day before after dropping DS18 off at college, and we rode Star Tours once each day. It just pulls us in every time. We rode the Falcon once also (as engineers), but it just doesn't interest us in the same way.


----------



## DLgal

longtimedisneylurker said:


> When we went for 3 days during the first week of August, DS18 and his cousin also age 18 rode Star Tours 15 times. Lol. It was like the first time DS was tall enough at age 4; DH swears we rode it at least that many times during that trip. Even though they rode the new Falcon ride 5 times during the recent trip, they still kept going back to Star Tours over and over. DH and I stopped in yesterday and the day before after dropping DS18 off at college, and we rode Star Tours once each day. It just pulls us in every time. We rode the Falcon once also (as engineers), but it just doesn't interest us in the same way.



Yeah, I usually have to sit out ST with my older son because it makes him sick. My younger son usually rides with my husband. But yesterday I took the younger son alone because he didn't have to start school until today, while his brother had to start yesterday. So, I got to ride for the first time in, probably, 2 years.


----------



## midnight star

I heard that the kyber crystals are back and you don’t have to buy the holocron anymore


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> I heard that the kyber crystals are back and you don’t have to buy the holocron anymore


But I heard that the price went up a bit. Any confirmation?


----------



## midnight star

theluckyrabbit said:


> But I heard that the price went up a bit. Any confirmation?


They are $14 now. Before they were $12.


----------



## ten6mom

We plan to build a droid when we go in October.  I hope they have personality chips available by then!

I also, for my son's sake, hope he gets to be pilot.  We are a party of 2 so I will do as some suggested and NOT raise our hands if the CMs ask for a party of 2 to fill a pod.


----------



## rosegold:)

How is the merchandise stock situation for Galaxy's Edge? I'm going in mid-september and I definitely want to a droid personality chip and backpack  But it's concerning that they are STILL not in stock!!??!!


----------



## mamapenguin

ten6mom said:


> We plan to build a droid when we go in October.  I hope they have personality chips available by then!
> 
> I also, for my son's sake, hope he gets to be pilot.  We are a party of 2 so I will do as some suggested and NOT raise our hands if the CMs ask for a party of 2 to fill a pod.


This is good advice that I plan to follow.


----------



## midnight star

Someone on Facebook said the droid backpacks are in stock. How much stock, I have no idea.


----------



## Karin1984

My trip is one year away, and I am making a list of all the movies I have to see before entering Disneyland, like Guardians of the Galaxy and the Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad. However...  I am total Star Wars-virgin, and I have no idea where to start. Which Star Wars movies should I watch, and in what order to enjoy SWGE the most


----------



## BadPinkTink

Karin1984 said:


> My trip is one year away, and I am making a list of all the movies I have to see before entering Disneyland, like Guardians of the Galaxy and the Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad. However...  I am total Star Wars-virgin, and I have no idea where to start. Which Star Wars movies should I watch, and in what order to enjoy SWGE the most




I started this thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...-wars-galaxys-edge-contains-spoilers.3748319/

Its the films in timeline order

*First watch the 3 prequels*

Star Wars: Episode I – A Phantom Menace
Star Wars: Episode II –Attack of the Clones
Star Wars: Episode III –Revenge of the Sith
*Then the 2 origin films* 

Solo: A Star Wars Story
Rogue One: A Star Wars Story
*Then the 3 original films*

Star Wars: Episode IV –A New Hope
Star Wars: Episode V –The Empire Strikes Back
Star Wars: Episode VI –Return of the Jedi
*Then the 2 and soon to be released 3rd new films*

Star Wars: Episode VII –The Force Awakens
Star Wars: Episode VIII –The Last Jedi
This gives you the complete story in chronological timeline order. Some Star Wars fans will disagree and say you should watch in release order or skip certain films due to their perceived opinion of the quality of the script and film production.

For a newbie, you really only need to know the story and be familiar with the characters, the planets, the language why certain things happen.


----------



## B3rlingirl

BadPinkTink said:


> I started this thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...-wars-galaxys-edge-contains-spoilers.3748319/
> 
> Its the films in timeline order
> 
> *First watch the 3 prequels*
> 
> Star Wars: Episode I – A Phantom Menace
> Star Wars: Episode II –Attack of the Clones
> Star Wars: Episode III –Revenge of the Sith
> *Then the 2 origin films*
> 
> Solo: A Star Wars Story
> Rogue One: A Star Wars Story
> *Then the 3 original films*
> 
> Star Wars: Episode IV –A New Hope
> Star Wars: Episode V –The Empire Strikes Back
> Star Wars: Episode VI –Return of the Jedi
> *Then the 2 and soon to be released 3rd new films*
> 
> Star Wars: Episode VII –The Force Awakens
> Star Wars: Episode VIII –The Last Jedi
> This gives you the complete story in chronological timeline order. Some Star Wars fans will disagree and say you should watch in release order or skip certain films due to their perceived opinion of the quality of the script and film production.
> 
> For a newbie, you really only need to know the story and be familiar with the characters, the planets, the language why certain things happen.


Thanks...!
I needed that information as well... gotta do some shopping first though... I knew you did that list but this saves me some time searching around ...


----------



## HydroGuy

BadPinkTink said:


> I started this thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...-wars-galaxys-edge-contains-spoilers.3748319/
> 
> Its the films in timeline order
> 
> *First watch the 3 prequels*
> 
> Star Wars: Episode I – A Phantom Menace
> Star Wars: Episode II –Attack of the Clones
> Star Wars: Episode III –Revenge of the Sith
> *Then the 2 origin films*
> 
> Solo: A Star Wars Story
> Rogue One: A Star Wars Story
> *Then the 3 original films*
> 
> Star Wars: Episode IV –A New Hope
> Star Wars: Episode V –The Empire Strikes Back
> Star Wars: Episode VI –Return of the Jedi
> *Then the 2 and soon to be released 3rd new films*
> 
> Star Wars: Episode VII –The Force Awakens
> Star Wars: Episode VIII –The Last Jedi
> This gives you the complete story in chronological timeline order. Some Star Wars fans will disagree and say you should watch in release order or skip certain films due to their perceived opinion of the quality of the script and film production.
> 
> For a newbie, you really only need to know the story and be familiar with the characters, the planets, the language why certain things happen.


Since I saw the movies in release order - with what came to be known as Episode IV first, I have to go with watching them in release order.

4
5
6
1
2
3
7
8
Rogue War
Solo

Episodes 1, 2 and 3 are prequels. Which means they are movies that came before. See 4, 5 and 6 first. They are the best. The heart of what makes Star Wars be Star Wars. Episodes 1-3 do not accomplish that. They tell a prequel story once you know 4-6.


----------



## HydroGuy

double post


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

HydroGuy said:


> Since I saw the movies in release order - with what came to be known as Episode IV first, I have to go with watching them in release order.
> 
> 4
> 5
> 6
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 7
> 8
> Rogue War
> Solo
> 
> Episodes 1, 2 and 3 are prequels. Which means they are movies that came before. See 4, 5 and 6 first. They are the best. The heart of what makes Star Wars be Star Wars. Episodes 1-3 do not accomplish that. They tell a prequel story once you know 4-6.


Totally agree with this! Watch in release order!


----------



## HydroGuy

Plus Episodes 1-3 are not very good. It would be horrible to start with 1-3 and give up on 4-6 because one decides they don’t like SW. Episodes 4-8 are just much better movies.


----------



## midnight star

HydroGuy said:


> Plus Episodes 1-3 are not very good. It would be horrible to start with 1-3 and give up on 4-6 because one decides they don’t like SW. Episodes 4-8 are just much better movies.


LOL I started with 1&2  But that’s all I was able to get ahold of. They weren’t horrible.


----------



## CarolynFH

Karin1984 said:


> My trip is one year away, and I am making a list of all the movies I have to see before entering Disneyland, like Guardians of the Galaxy and the Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad. However...  I am total Star Wars-virgin, and I have no idea where to start. Which Star Wars movies should I watch, and in what order to enjoy SWGE the most





B3rlingirl said:


> Thanks...!
> I needed that information as well... gotta do some shopping first though... I knew you did that list but this saves me some time searching around ...



Hmm, Disney is probably thinking you should subscribe to Disney+ so you can watch them without buying the individual movies!


----------



## rpiff

Hi all,

I will be visiting MFSR for the first time in a couple weeks, and could use some advice. 

I am not a gamer. I do not play Playstation or other such games, have no joystick skills, amd do not have fond memories of shoot-em-up games or any current or past shooting games. The only games I play are non-violent, point and click, mystery solving type games.  Given that... what position is best for MFSR? I would like to try this ride, but don’t want to ruin anyone else’s enjoyment. Would love thoughts and advice!

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Skyegirl1999

The only position with any skill required is pilot.  You’d be fine at the other two.


----------



## midnight star

I suck at video games. Kids at work love it because they know if they play me they will win lol.  You’ll be fine. You literally just hit the buttons that light up. Pilot needs a little more skill, but that can be easy if you ride in the back enough and watch what to do enough times.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

I don't play a ton of video games, maybe I'll race a friend once every month or so, and I scored perfect as gunner. All you have to do is push the buttons that light up.


----------



## dieumeye

Agree with people recommending Gunner & Engineer as easier than pilot. But, even pilot isn’t that’s complicated because steering is split between the two seats: one controls up/down, the other left/right. It’s way way less complicated than driving a car.


----------



## Delilah1310

HydroGuy said:


> Since I saw the movies in release order - with what came to be known as Episode IV first, I have to go with watching them in release order.
> 
> 4
> 5
> 6
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 7
> 8
> Rogue War
> Solo
> 
> Episodes 1, 2 and 3 are prequels. Which means they are movies that came before. See 4, 5 and 6 first. They are the best. The heart of what makes Star Wars be Star Wars. Episodes 1-3 do not accomplish that. They tell a prequel story once you know 4-6.



release order is important if you don't know anything about the story at all.
there is a pretty big twist in episode 5. if you watch in timeline order, it won't be a twist at all and it won't have nearly the "wow" impact.
again, if you know nothing about the story, don't rob yourself of that moment.
my 2 cents.


----------



## CarolynFH

Delilah1310 said:


> release order is important if you don't know anything about the story at all.
> there is a pretty big twist in episode 5. if you watch in timeline order, it won't be a twist at all and it won't have nearly the "wow" impact.
> again, if you know nothing about the story, don't rob yourself of that moment.
> my 2 cents.



Very important point. The first six films were made in that order for a reason.


----------



## mrsw94

midnight star said:


> LOL I started with 1&2  But that’s all I was able to get ahold of. They weren’t horrible.



Check your local Library!  We get DVD's from them all the time.  It's our favorite thing!  Ours will even send it over to our closest library for free.


----------



## mrsw94

Oga's reservation question on the 14 days.  We will be in the parks Monday and Tuesday September 23 & 24.  Do Itry for a reservation on Sunday the 9th, or Monday the 9th?  And at 7am Pacific?
Thanks!!


----------



## Karin1984

Thanks everyone!  I do count on all movies being released on Disney+ and then start watching (In an order yet to be determined ;-) )


----------



## midnight star

mrsw94 said:


> Check your local Library!  We get DVD's from them all the time.  It's our favorite thing!  Ours will even send it over to our closest library for free.


Forgot they had movies!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Notes from Batuu on Monday, August 26:

At 10:05, the Fantasyland entrance was still closed, but they said it would open “within the next hour.”  By 10:30, I saw people coming in through that and the Frontierland entrance.  I’m guessing they wait for the MFSR line to stop stretching back that far before they open the others. 

At 10:10, I was able to grab an Oga’s reservation for one at 11:00.  I then saw that the line for Oga’s wrapped almost down to the TIE fighter and thought I made a bad plan, but now at 10:40, the line is normal - maybe halfway down the wall.  Not sure why it spiked... maybe a lot of 10am “post-breakfast” rezzies?

I saw three people “scanning” on the datapad over by Oga’s, but haven’t seen anyone else on the PlayDisney app at all.  Lots of people on the regular Disney app, taking pictures, and several playing Pokémon or other phone games.  The gameplay aspect of the land really seems to be a bust. 

I thought the Ronto’s breakfast wrap went to 11, but it’s only 10.  Still haven’t tried it. Whomp-whomp.

MFSR has claimed 75 minutes the whole time I’ve been here, but the visible part of the line has fluctuated quite a bit. 

Droid backpacks were in stock at 10:10 and 10:30, with almost every person in line buying them.  The CM said they “may not last long.”  No personality chips.  There are Kyber crystals, but they’re behind the counter and you have to ask there to find out which ones.

I’m off to Oga’s for one last visit before I’m out for awhile - I have surgery tomorrow, so this is my Batuu fix for a bit!  If anyone has current Batuu questions, hit me up in the next hour or so and I’ll try to get the answers before I go.  I haven’t been here alone... ever, so I’m enjoying wandering at my very own pace.  ☺


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Skyegirl1999 said:


> ... I’m off to Oga’s for one last visit before I’m out for awhile - I have surgery tomorrow, so this is my Batuu fix for a bit!..


May the Force be with you -- get well soon! And enjoy your time in GE.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I’m off to Oga’s for one last visit before I’m out for awhile - I have surgery tomorrow, so this is my Batuu fix for a bit!  If anyone has current Batuu questions, hit me up in the next hour or so and I’ll try to get the answers before I go.  I haven’t been here alone... ever, so I’m enjoying wandering at my very own pace.  ☺


I hope your surgery goes well! Take care


----------



## Skyegirl1999

theluckyrabbit said:


> May the Force be with you -- get well soon! And enjoy your time in GE.





StarlitNight05 said:


> I hope your surgery goes well! Take care


Thank you!


----------



## Shadowcat70

My daughter and I had a blast playing with the datapad. We did lots of scanning and were able to gather a lot of gear, clothing, schematics, and blueprints for our avatars in the couple of days we were there. I think between Smuggler's Run and the hacking missions we collected about 8500 credits. We were asked many times "what are you doing?" when we were scanning crates, and people were genuinely surprised when we showed them the app. They had no idea it was even a thing.


----------



## Becca1007

dieumeye said:


> Agree with people recommending Gunner & Engineer as easier than pilot. But, even pilot isn’t that’s complicated because steering is split between the two seats: one controls up/down, the other left/right. It’s way way less complicated than driving a car.


Unless your co-pilot is 4 years old ... and then you are just gonna crash into EVERYTHING! LOL! (My co-pilot could not reach the up and down control properly)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Droid backpacks in stock today. No Loth cats.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Notes from Batuu on Monday, August 26:
> 
> At 10:05, the Fantasyland entrance was still closed, but they said it would open “within the next hour.”  By 10:30, I saw people coming in through that and the Frontierland entrance.  I’m guessing they wait for the MFSR line to stop stretching back that far before they open the others.
> 
> At 10:10, I was able to grab an Oga’s reservation for one at 11:00.  I then saw that the line for Oga’s wrapped almost down to the TIE fighter and thought I made a bad plan, but now at 10:40, the line is normal - maybe halfway down the wall.  Not sure why it spiked... maybe a lot of 10am “post-breakfast” rezzies?
> 
> I saw three people “scanning” on the datapad over by Oga’s, but haven’t seen anyone else on the PlayDisney app at all.  Lots of people on the regular Disney app, taking pictures, and several playing Pokémon or other phone games.  The gameplay aspect of the land really seems to be a bust.
> 
> I thought the Ronto’s breakfast wrap went to 11, but it’s only 10.  Still haven’t tried it. Whomp-whomp.
> 
> MFSR has claimed 75 minutes the whole time I’ve been here, but the visible part of the line has fluctuated quite a bit.
> 
> Droid backpacks were in stock at 10:10 and 10:30, with almost every person in line buying them.  The CM said they “may not last long.”  No personality chips.  There are Kyber crystals, but they’re behind the counter and you have to ask there to find out which ones.
> 
> I’m off to Oga’s for one last visit before I’m out for awhile - I have surgery tomorrow, so this is my Batuu fix for a bit!  If anyone has current Batuu questions, hit me up in the next hour or so and I’ll try to get the answers before I go.  I haven’t been here alone... ever, so I’m enjoying wandering at my very own pace.  ☺


Solo Batuu sounds fuuuuunnnn! Amazing that you could pick up Cantina resie like that! I’ll have to try next time. Good luck with your surgery and best wishes for quick healing!


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Notes from Batuu on Monday, August 26:
> 
> At 10:05, the Fantasyland entrance was still closed, but they said it would open “within the next hour.”  By 10:30, I saw people coming in through that and the Frontierland entrance.  I’m guessing they wait for the MFSR line to stop stretching back that far before they open the others.
> 
> At 10:10, I was able to grab an Oga’s reservation for one at 11:00.  I then saw that the line for Oga’s wrapped almost down to the TIE fighter and thought I made a bad plan, but now at 10:40, the line is normal - maybe halfway down the wall.  Not sure why it spiked... maybe a lot of 10am “post-breakfast” rezzies?
> 
> I saw three people “scanning” on the datapad over by Oga’s, but haven’t seen anyone else on the PlayDisney app at all.  Lots of people on the regular Disney app, taking pictures, and several playing Pokémon or other phone games.  The gameplay aspect of the land really seems to be a bust.
> 
> I thought the Ronto’s breakfast wrap went to 11, but it’s only 10.  Still haven’t tried it. Whomp-whomp.
> 
> MFSR has claimed 75 minutes the whole time I’ve been here, but the visible part of the line has fluctuated quite a bit.
> 
> Droid backpacks were in stock at 10:10 and 10:30, with almost every person in line buying them.  The CM said they “may not last long.”  No personality chips.  There are Kyber crystals, but they’re behind the counter and you have to ask there to find out which ones.
> 
> I’m off to Oga’s for one last visit before I’m out for awhile - I have surgery tomorrow, so this is my Batuu fix for a bit!  If anyone has current Batuu questions, hit me up in the next hour or so and I’ll try to get the answers before I go.  I haven’t been here alone... ever, so I’m enjoying wandering at my very own pace.  ☺


Good luck with your surgery


----------



## bwvBound

MIChessGuy said:


> I have been on MFSR this week.  Without getting into spoiler-ish stuff, I just wanted to express my disappointment that the particular role/job that is clearly most popular on this ride is apparently not available to lone guests, like myself.  This has been true whether it's the Single Rider queue or the regular queue.  I understand that the Single Rider queue would have to operate this way, by its nature, but they are doing the same thing in the regular queue as well.  It's always some version of "How many?"  "Just me" "Okay, hang on one second" and then I get the leftovers.  This has been going on since Sunday.
> 
> Now, that aside, I have liked the ride every time I've been on it (which is a lot).  The rushing hordes of un-blocked passholders and arriving D23 attendees did not come to pass; I was there tonight and at one point the regular queue dipped to 25 minutes.  Maybe they're all coming tomorrow.  Anyway, I will try again to request the spot I want tomorrow and maybe my luck will change.


I went up solo a couple weeks back and waited in the standby queue.  On reaching the front of the queue, I indicated "1" and was asked, "Do you have a preference for role?"  Thus, I was offered the opportunity to ask for Pilot, if I wanted.

I've also developed a bit of skill, while walking the queue, of both _feeling out_ and _asking_ those around me if they wished to form an intentional flight crew.  This has provided both successful (6k+ points each mission) and enjoyable (killing time chatting in the queue).  I've enjoyed the "this works best if we work as a team!" aspect.


----------



## Robsie71

MIChessGuy said:


> I have been on MFSR this week.  Without getting into spoiler-ish stuff, I just wanted to express my disappointment that the particular role/job that is clearly most popular on this ride is apparently not available to lone guests, like myself.  This has been true whether it's the Single Rider queue or the regular queue.  I understand that the Single Rider queue would have to operate this way, by its nature, but they are doing the same thing in the regular queue as well.  It's always some version of "How many?"  "Just me" "Okay, hang on one second" and then I get the leftovers.  This has been going on since Sunday.
> 
> Now, that aside, I have liked the ride every time I've been on it (which is a lot).  The rushing hordes of un-blocked passholders and arriving D23 attendees did not come to pass; I was there tonight and at one point the regular queue dipped to 25 minutes.  Maybe they're all coming tomorrow.  Anyway, I will try again to request the spot I want tomorrow and maybe my luck will change.


We rode today and single rider got pilot as another guest offered it. I also found the order of the cards depends on the CM. Yesterday we were first 3 and got 2 pilot but today first 3 again but pilots were given to last 3 brought through so no real logic!


----------



## figment_jii

rpiff said:


> I am not a gamer. I do not play Playstation or other such games, have no joystick skills, amd do not have fond memories of shoot-em-up games or any current or past shooting games. The only games I play are non-violent, point and click, mystery solving type games.  Given that... what position is best for MFSR? I would like to try this ride, but don’t want to ruin anyone else’s enjoyment. Would love thoughts and advice!


As others have said, probably Gunner or Engineer are your best options.  While you mention "non-violent", the easiest position is Gunner (I think).  You basically press the same button over and over, with one variation.  As long as you leave automatic targeting on, it's hard to go wrong at that position.  You'll end up shooting at a couple of vehicles, but you don't see anyone.  Engineers have to press buttons and flip switches as they light up, so it takes a bit more concentration (to watch the buttons that are to the side of you instead of the screen to the front).  Pilot is the most fun (I think), but probably does take the most "skill" (but still doesn't require all that much).  I wouldn't stress out to much about which position to play.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

rpiff said:


> ... I am not a gamer. I do not play Playstation or other such games, have no joystick skills, amd do not have fond memories of shoot-em-up games or any current or past shooting games. The only games I play are non-violent, point and click, mystery solving type games.  Given that... what position is best for MFSR?...


Sounds like you're describing me! We've ridden enough times for me to have figured out that my favorite position is engineer. That's actually the most relaxing position for me -- low key, no stress, Hondo tells you exactly what to do and when, and I have good enough peripheral vision to just glance at the panel now and then (just hit the buttons that flash when Hondo gives the command -- easy!) while watching the action up front. Gunner for me was too much action, but not interesting enough. At least engineer lets you hit more than one button! Pilot isn't for me, although DH enjoys it. I prefer to sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## BoltzNBrew

What SWGE entrance should we head towards after we do Space, Buzz and Star Tours during EMH?  Plan is to start heading that way once those 3 are done.


----------



## pharmama

BoltzNBrew said:


> What SWGE entrance should we head towards after we do Space, Buzz and Star Tours during EMH?  Plan is to start heading that way once those 3 are done.



This far the only entrance they seem to open first thing is the one in Critter Country.  It sounds like people wait near both the ropes for Adventureland and Frontierland in the hub and then when park opens both entrances are funneled toward the Critter Country entrance.  

That said, it sounds like rope drop is one of the busiest times to visit SWGE and you're better off to head over after the morning rush dies down.


----------



## LizzyS

Karin1984 said:


> My trip is one year away, and I am making a list of all the movies I have to see before entering Disneyland, like Guardians of the Galaxy and the Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad. However...  I am total Star Wars-virgin, and I have no idea where to start. Which Star Wars movies should I watch, and in what order to enjoy SWGE the most



Watch Star Wars in release order, please.

I personally wanted the same experience as those who saw the movies when they were brand new.


----------



## Delilah1310

pharmama said:


> That said, it sounds like rope drop is one of the busiest times to visit SWGE and you're better off to head over after the morning rush dies down.



when would you say morning rush has died down?
Same on regular opening days and Extra Magic Hour / Magic Morning days?
Thanks!


----------



## figment_jii

I don't know whether to laugh or roll my eyes at this one...but the OC Register just posted that TSA has banned the SW:GE souvenir Coke, Diet Coke and Sprite bottles from checked and carry-on luggage because they look like replicate explosives.  I get that replicate explosives could be problematic, but DL's been selling them since Memorial Day.  It's taken TSA until now to notice them?
OC Register Article


----------



## lauritagoddess

figment_jii said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or roll my eyes at this one...but the OC Register just posted that TSA has banned the SW:GE souvenir Coke, Diet Coke and Sprite bottles from checked and carry-on luggage because they look like replicate explosives.  I get that replicate explosives could be problematic, but DL's been selling them since Memorial Day.  It's taken TSA until now to notice them?
> OC Register Article



Has anyone actually had an issue with this though at the airport?


----------



## midnight star

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...al-detonator-coca-cola-bottles-banned-by-tsa/
The Dis also has an article about the Coke bottles.


----------



## DLgal

figment_jii said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or roll my eyes at this one...but the OC Register just posted that TSA has banned the SW:GE souvenir Coke, Diet Coke and Sprite bottles from checked and carry-on luggage because they look like replicate explosives.  I get that replicate explosives could be problematic, but DL's been selling them since Memorial Day.  It's taken TSA until now to notice them?
> OC Register Article



I know, right? Wouldn't the issue be solved by simply taking the cap off and having it separate from the bottle? Then it is just a spherical bottle.


----------



## CarolynFH

DLgal said:


> I know, right? Wouldn't the issue be solved by simply taking the cap off and having it separate from the bottle? Then it is just a spherical bottle.



I agree. I wouldn’t be surprised if Disney & Coke officials are in discussions with TSA about modifying the ruling. Otherwise those bottles will just end up with the confiscated snow globes.


----------



## MIChessGuy

CarolynFH said:


> I agree. I wouldn’t be surprised if Disney & Coke officials are in discussions with TSA about modifying the ruling. Otherwise those bottles will just end up with the confiscated snow globes.


There have been numerous reports of people taking the replica thermal detonators home without issue.  Maybe the TSA is clamping down now, for whatever reason, but whether this item will invariably be viewed as a replica explosive is not crystal clear.  My approach would be to tape the receipt to the thing and pack it that way.  The snow globes run afoul of the "liquids" rule, but an empty soda bottle doesn't seem like a big deal.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So just got back from a DL trip. Was my first time seeing Galaxy's Edge.

I am in love with the actual land, though I feel they could use a little bit more entertainment or roaming characters.

We had 2 cantina reservations so we could try a lot of different drinks. It was great listening to DJ Rex, enjoyed a lot of his songs.

We ate at Docking Bay and I loved the food. I thought it was a pretty healthy, different option and it tasted delicious. Had the ribs and vegetarian meatloaf. 

We made a droid and were lucky enough that the droid backpacks arrived in stock on our last day. 

I was sad to see that Ahsoka's lightsaber was out of stock, would have bought that one.

I went on Smuggler's Run 4 times. 

1. Regular line, two of us. Were the 5 and 6 people and got engineer.
2. Regular line, four of us. We were 3, 4, 5 and 6. Got gunners and engineers. 
3. Single rider line, three of us. Were all able to ride together due to a group of 2 being pulled, then all the groups behind them were bigger. Were 4, 5 and 6. Got gunner and pilots. The CM looked at boyfriend and I in end of line, then shuffled the cards out of order and handed the engineers to the first 2 in line and we got pilot. 
4. Single rider line, 4 of us. There was a queue delay and the 4 of us got to sit together. We were first and got pilots and gunners. 

We did pretty well as pilots. Got the asteroid scene during the 4th ride when we were at 100% as pilots. 

Still don't love the ride. I wish they'd let us do 'legacy missions'. Would much rather fly through the Empire asteroid field or the second Death Star battle. 

Really loved watching the fireworks by the Falcon. Chewie came out right before they started and went along the line visiting.


----------



## Robsie71

pharmama said:


> This far the only entrance they seem to open first thing is the one in Critter Country.  It sounds like people wait near both the ropes for Adventureland and Frontierland in the hub and then when park opens both entrances are funneled toward the Critter Country entrance.
> 
> That said, it sounds like rope drop is one of the busiest times to visit SWGE and you're better off to head over after the morning rush dies down.


We did rope drop on Monday..took 10 mins to walk on entrance from frontier land entrance at 9am...10 minute queue and back off by 9.30am. lots of people running and going through adventure land entrance to try and get ahead but we just walked with the crowd and was fine.

We also queued this afternoon and the party of 3 with us complained just before boarding that they hadn't been given pilot so we rode just as a 3 which was a bit weird. Not sure what happened to them!


----------



## B3rlingirl

midnight star said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...al-detonator-coca-cola-bottles-banned-by-tsa/
> The Dis also has an article about the Coke bottles.


This one sounds like the ban is based on that one social media answer on Twitter... so it might not be official policy or a real ban. But I hope this one is cleared up quickly. I understand the point they are trying to make with replica weapons but without the lid it quite obviously a spherical coke bottle in my opinion at least...

I think flying from Lax or the other local airports won’t be a big problem as those TSA agents see them often but for other flights it might be tricky... on my next trip to DL I‘ll have at least 3 more TSA Screenings besides the one LAX so I won’t test it if there is no „ok“ from TSA to take an empty spherical bottle with me...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For those wondering about the music in the Cantina: it will be available for download soon (announced at D23 Expo). Those who attended the "Music and Sounds of Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge" panel at the Expo received the Cantina music download as a gift.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

theluckyrabbit said:


> For those wondering about the music in the Cantina: it will be available for download soon (announced at D23 Expo). Those who attended the "Music and Sounds of Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge" panel at the Expo received the Cantina music download as a gift.



Didn't the Oga's Cantina music come out last Friday on Apple Music and Spotify at least? I know I downloaded it that morning from Apple Music. It's 6 tracks. Is that what you are referring to, or is there something else even that will be available soon?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Didn't the Oga's Cantina music come out last Friday on Apple Music and Spotify at least? I know I downloaded it that morning from Apple Music. It's 6 tracks. Is that what you are referring to, or is there something else even that will be available soon?


That might be it -- not sure. We were completely enclosed in the Expo time bubble with no idea about what else was going on outside the ACC, so if that was the day the Cantina tracks were released, it would make sense. I know people were asking about the music some pages back and I hadn't seen anyone else post that it had become available.


----------



## EmJ

Quickie question - which MFSR position would you say is best for a young child? We've already told our son that only adults can drive the Millennium Falcon just like only adults can drive cars (yes, we lied ), so he's not expecting to be pilot. He will be 5 at the time of travel.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

EmJ said:


> Quickie question - which MFSR position would you say is best for a young child? We've already told our son that only adults can drive the Millennium Falcon just like only adults can drive cars (yes, we lied ), so he's not expecting to be pilot. He will be 5 at the time of travel.


My 4 year old really liked the gunner position. They handed him a pilot card and I was thinking oh god no, lol. I asked him if he wanted to shoot guns and he said yes so we traded.


----------



## Becca1007

EmJ said:


> Quickie question - which MFSR position would you say is best for a young child? We've already told our son that only adults can drive the Millennium Falcon just like only adults can drive cars (yes, we lied ), so he's not expecting to be pilot. He will be 5 at the time of travel.


Just know that with the layout of the seats, you will not be really close to him when seated. My 4yo was not a happy camper when he couldn't sit "with" me.


----------



## seigyoku

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Didn't the Oga's Cantina music come out last Friday on Apple Music and Spotify at least? I know I downloaded it that morning from Apple Music. It's 6 tracks. Is that what you are referring to, or is there something else even that will be available soon?



A longer "album" is coming out on the sixth, still called Playlist #1, but it still won't cover all the music.


----------



## EmJ

Becca1007 said:


> Just know that with the layout of the seats, you will not be really close to him when seated. My 4yo was not a happy camper when he couldn't sit "with" me.


Thanks for the heads up! I will prep him in advance, but he lives, eats, breathes, and sleeps Star Wars. He will be so excited to be in the Millennium Falcon that I'm not 100% certain he will even remember who I am!


----------



## Becca1007

EmJ said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I will prep him in advance, but he lives, eats, breathes, and sleeps Star Wars. He will be so excited to be in the Millennium Falcon that I'm not 100% certain he will even remember who I am!


Good to hear! My little guy is in a huge Star Wars phase but I think by the time we got into the cockpit he was a bit overwhelmed and we hadn't talked about the ride seats or jobs or anything beforehand.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

seigyoku said:


> A longer "album" is coming out on the sixth, still called Playlist #1, but it still won't cover all the music.



Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## coast2coastmickey

My family of 3 (myself, wife, 2yo kid) are visiting CA next week for a few days. Just booked travel arrangements today. We are in the parks with hoppers for 2 days, Thursday 9/5 and Friday 9/6. We're staying on-site at the Disneyland Hotel.

We've been to Disneyland many times including with the kiddo, so we're set on most tips, but where I'm new is Smuggler's Run/Galaxy's Edge.

Ideally, we would rider swap at an appropriate time so we could both experience it. But, we're open to other options as well. I'd like to avoid waiting more than an hour or so in line.

Should I bank on getting a Max Pass for it?
Should we rope drop? If so, which day? Thursday has Extra Magic Hour for DL, FYI.
Should we get on at the end of the day at park close?

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## mom2rtk

There currently is no FP for Smuggler's Run. So MaxPass won't help.


----------



## Zooey

The last of the APs get in next week but going to suggest you go on it later in the day because wait times get down to like 30-40 minutes, or have been anyway. It’s possible all the new APs coming in to see Galaxys Edge change that but so far this summer there’s really no rush to get on the ride.


----------



## Aladora

coast2coastmickey said:


> My family of 3 (myself, wife, 2yo kid) are visiting CA next week for a few days. Just booked travel arrangements today. We are in the parks with hoppers for 2 days, Thursday 9/5 and Friday 9/6. We're staying on-site at the Disneyland Hotel.
> 
> We've been to Disneyland many times including with the kiddo, so we're set on most tips, but where I'm new is Smuggler's Run/Galaxy's Edge.
> 
> Ideally, we would rider swap at an appropriate time so we could both experience it. But, we're open to other options as well. I'd like to avoid waiting more than an hour or so in line.
> 
> Should I bank on getting a Max Pass for it?
> Should we rope drop? If so, which day? Thursday has Extra Magic Hour for DL, FYI.
> Should we get on at the end of the day at park close?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your responses.



There is no Fast Pass for MF:SR so no Max Pass either. Your best bet is to keep an eye on the app over the next week and check out when the lowest wait times are.


----------



## WonkaKid

It seems to me that many people rope-drop it unnecessarily. As others have suggested, do it later. Also, the single-rider line has never taken me longer than about 10 minutes. Not a fan of the ride, myself. I get slight motion sickness from it and I find the game aspect of it distracting and kind of annoying.


----------



## rosegold:)

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Droid backpacks in stock today. No Loth cats.


Yes yes yes! Hopefully they are still there in mid september when I go! Is there a certain day of the week where they restock? Is it more inventory first thing in the morning?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rosegold:) said:


> Yes yes yes! Hopefully they are still there in mid september when I go! Is there a certain day of the week where they restock? Is it more inventory first thing in the morning?



I think it's random, but couldn't hurt to check first thing in the morning.


----------



## Kimpossible1

We waited about 30-35 minutes 3 weeks ago with a posted wait time of 40, late afternoon.


----------



## Nonsuch

EmJ said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I will prep him in advance, but he lives, eats, breathes, and sleeps Star Wars. He will be so excited to be in the Millennium Falcon that I'm not 100% certain he will even remember who I am!


He should be the Pilot on the right, who gets to pull the Hyperspace lever


----------



## Becca1007

If you do rider swap, the first rider waits in the line and the second rider goes through what will eventually be the FP line. Rider 1 will wait the full wait time (usually slightly less time than posted) and Rider 2 will join the queue right at the room with Hondo. So if one of you is interested in playing the interactive game in the queue than that person should go first. The line moves quickly and rider swap seems like it would be the best option as the single rider line seems to be inconsistent in how fast it moves.


----------



## DLgal

Becca1007 said:


> Good to hear! My little guy is in a huge Star Wars phase but I think by the time we got into the cockpit he was a bit overwhelmed and we hadn't talked about the ride seats or jobs or anything beforehand.



Just be aware, in the gunner position, the rider has to press 2 buttons before the ride starts and it requires reading. You have to press a button to let the ride know you are there, and then choose either "Manual" or "Auto" for the guns. You have to do this quickly or the computer will choose auto as a default. You will not be in a position to press these buttons for your child. It is very hectic when you get seated and fasten your seatbelt. You can just not press any buttons and it will default to automatic mode, so your kid can press buttons and pretend to shoot, and think he is actually doing something. I'd just let it play out that way. 

To be honest, the easiest position for a 4 year old is probably left pilot. Being right pilot requires a long reach for the hyperspace handle, which might be hard for a small child. If your child is even somewhat good at video games, left pilot is a good position. By comparison, gunner and engineer require timed responses to flashing buttons, which would be kinda hard for a 4 year old. I thought engineer was pretty stressful, to be honest. There are a LOT of buttons to push and you have to do it quickly.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Nonsuch said:


> He should be the Pilot on the right, who gets to pull the Hyperspace lever


My 46-inch daughter can’t reach that lever, for what it’s worth.


----------



## Nonsuch

Skyegirl1999 said:


> My 46-inch daughter can’t reach that lever, for what it’s worth.


Use the Force


----------



## Purrkins

EmJ said:


> Quickie question - which MFSR position would you say is best for a young child? We've already told our son that only adults can drive the Millennium Falcon just like only adults can drive cars (yes, we lied ), so he's not expecting to be pilot. He will be 5 at the time of travel.



Gunner. Let it default to "auto mode" and have him enjoy the ride. You want right pilot. Pulling that hyperspace handle gave me the feels.


----------



## coast2coastmickey

Thanks for the tips, everyone. Sounds like it'll be easy if I can time it right.

For what it's worth, the last time I was in this same scenario with a "new" ride, Radiator Springs Racers had just opened and I didn't do any research to be able to get on efficiently, and my now-wife and I ended up waiting in line for 2 or 3 hours. We'd like to prevent a repeat of that.

Regardless, we've got plenty of fun to look forward to. We've got this CA trip next week, and our 2nd Disney cruise the day after thanksgiving. All hail the mouse!


----------



## gpjacobs

I've seen differing info on threads (here and on other boards). Is it possible to ask the cast member giving out roles to wait to be pilot or will they just say "move along"? It's important to DH to be pilot at least once during our relatively short visit, so we had every expectation of a longer wait.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

coast2coastmickey said:


> Thanks for the tips, everyone. Sounds like it'll be easy if I can time it right.
> 
> For what it's worth, the last time I was in this same scenario with a "new" ride, Radiator Springs Racers had just opened and I didn't do any research to be able to get on efficiently, and my now-wife and I ended up waiting in line for 2 or 3 hours. We'd like to prevent a repeat of that.
> 
> Regardless, we've got plenty of fun to look forward to. We've got this CA trip next week, and our 2nd Disney cruise the day after thanksgiving. All hail the mouse!


You aren’t by any chance on the double-dip on the Wonder, are you?  We are on that the day after Thanksgiving!


----------



## coast2coastmickey

Skyegirl1999 said:


> You aren’t by any chance on the double-dip on the Wonder, are you?  We are on that the day after Thanksgiving!



We are on that one! Picked it for a few reasons:
1) Tiana's Place: Kiddo is obsessed with all things Princess and Frog
2) Port of Galveston embarkation: 2 hour flight from home vs 4 hr flight to Florida
3) Double Dip: Loved Castaway Cay on our first cruise, so much so that we loved that this itinerary goes twice.
4) Key West: I just want some authentic key lime pie.

Just doing my best to live up to my username. We're tentatively planning a WDW trip next February, but only if my wife has a conference out there so we can take advantage of conference hotel rates.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I've been kinda looking at the wait times every so often because I'm going the 13-15th of September and right now it seems more normal for higher wait times in the morning with fairly decent to really decent waits later on throughout the day. 

I don't think our plan is to do it first thing in the morning because I don't think we'll be able to get there early enough to get right up there at the gates like we did when we went in March (we're coming from Naples/Long Beach area rather than being able to take a quick uber like we did in March).

So I echo what others say too by just kinda monitoring the wait times on the app the few days prior to your trip and take it from there.


----------



## EmJ

Thanks everyone! I think we will aim for him to be gunner in the automatic mode. He doesn’t know the difference if he’s doing anything or not. He is actually pretty good at video games, but I have no idea how he would do in a simulator and I don’t want us to be That Family that ruined the ride for everyone else because the preschooler crashed the Falcon  That’s really good to know about the hyperspace handle though. DH would be in heaven, if we get the chance.


----------



## midnight star

gpjacobs said:


> I've seen differing info on threads (here and on other boards). Is it possible to ask the cast member giving out roles to wait to be pilot or will they just say "move along"? It's important to DH to be pilot at least once during our relatively short visit, so we had every expectation of a longer wait.


I have gone with 2 different groups are different times and asked to be pilot. They let us be them. Other people said that even though they asked, they were given other roles..so who knows


----------



## Chickinvic

WonkaKid said:


> It seems to me that many people rope-drop it unnecessarily. As others have suggested, do it later. Also, the single-rider line has never taken me longer than about 10 minutes. Not a fan of the ride, myself. I get slight motion sickness from it and I find the game aspect of it distracting and kind of annoying.



I don't like the game type rides. I don't like the Buzz Lightyear one and the Toy story mania does nothing for me either. I don't have high hopes for Smugglers run based on what I've read. I'm a Star Wars fan, but the ride just doesn't spark my interest. Rise of the Resistance is the one I'm waiting for.


----------



## bardays

*Droid Depot*
how far in advance can we book? I am having a heck of a time!


----------



## pharmama

gpjacobs said:


> I've seen differing info on threads (here and on other boards). Is it possible to ask the cast member giving out roles to wait to be pilot or will they just say "move along"? It's important to DH to be pilot at least once during our relatively short visit, so we had every expectation of a longer wait.



It seems highly variable as you’ve surmised. But there is not an option to wait for pilot. The way the queue and area where the cards are handed out is configured it isn’t really viable for them to make a “pilot” line. 

All you can do is ask...


----------



## WonkaKid

Chickinvic said:


> I don't like the game type rides. I don't like the Buzz Lightyear...


This is where we disagree. I'm a Buzz Lightyear addict and always do it at least eight times per park visit and nearly always break 1M and often 2M . For me, though, the point of that attraction is solely to shoot things and score points. SR _should _be about enjoying the ride and looking around as you fly. You're often distracted by having to press inconsequential buttons rather than simply enjoying yourself. You turn to deal with things and miss everything that's happening on screen.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DLgal said:


> ... To be honest, the easiest position for a 4 year old is probably left pilot...


It may be easiest for the child, but in my experience, it is not easy on the other passengers when the pilot is a small child. When we see that we will have children as our pilots, we quickly ask the CM if we can stay back or switch with two in another group. The back and neck pain are not worth it!


Purrkins said:


> Gunner. Let it default to "auto mode" and have him enjoy the ride...


Agree! (And don't forget to tell him what a great job he did!)


----------



## EmJ

theluckyrabbit said:


> It may be easiest for the child, but in my experience, it is not easy on the other passengers when the pilot is a small child. When we see that we will have children as our pilots, we quickly ask the CM if we can stay back or switch with two in another group. The back and neck pain are not worth it!
> 
> Agree! (And don't forget to tell him what a great job he did!)


Thanks! We’ve already let him know pilot is a no-go out of consideration for the other riders (he doesn’t know that though; he thinks you need a drivers license, lol). Different question. Are the gunners in the middle or the back? I’m totally fine with him sitting alone, but I’d prefer he not be behind both DH and me, if possible. He will survive if he is


----------



## theluckyrabbit

EmJ said:


> Thanks! We’ve already let him know pilot is a no-go out of consideration for the other riders (he doesn’t know that though; he thinks you need a drivers license, lol). Different question. Are the gunners in the middle or the back? I’m totally fine with him sitting alone, but I’d prefer he not be behind both DH and me, if possible. He will survive if he is


Gunners are in the middle. The order from front to back: pilots, gunners, engineers. And CMs will ask that one of you sit next to or behind him for safety (within arm's reach, just in case).


----------



## Skyegirl1999

theluckyrabbit said:


> It may be easiest for the child, but in my experience, it is not easy on the other passengers when the pilot is a small child. When we see that we will have children as our pilots, we quickly ask the CM if we can stay back or switch with two in another group. The back and neck pain are not worth it!


I mentioned this earlier in the thread, but this is what makes MFSR stressful for me - my daughter loves being a pilot (and gets picked for it more than you’d expect), but I have heard others complain about kid pilots.  

Honestly, I’ve ridden with some pretty bad adult pilots (I’m not very good myself; I don’t play video games and I have terrible reflexes), so I know it’s kind of a crapshoot no matter what, but I hate feeling like we’re ruining someone’s experience... I just try to avoid taking her on MFSR now.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I mentioned this earlier in the thread, but this is what makes MFSR stressful for me - my daughter loves being a pilot (and gets picked for it more than you’d expect), but I have heard others complain about kid pilots.
> 
> Honestly, I’ve ridden with some pretty bad adult pilots (I’m not very good myself; I don’t play video games and I have terrible reflexes), so I know it’s kind of a crapshoot no matter what, but I hate feeling like we’re ruining someone’s experience... I just try to avoid taking her on MFSR now.


I think the problem is compounded by a child who is too "young" (and this can mean age or maturity/ability) combined with a parent who takes photos of the child the whole time instead of piloting the ride or aggravates the child by yelling or being "too" enthusiastic.  Some kids do very well, but it totally depends on the kid. And when we've been following certain families/kids in line for a while, it can become more clear which ones might present a problem as pilots.


----------



## Chickinvic

WonkaKid said:


> For me, though, the point of that attraction is solely to shoot things and score points.



Which is what bores me to tears on Buzz Lightyear. I just couldn't care less about it. I agree with your points about Smuggler's Run!


----------



## Chickinvic

theluckyrabbit said:


> I think the problem is compounded by a child who is too "young" (and this can mean age or maturity/ability) combined with a parent who takes photos of the child the whole time instead of piloting the ride or aggravates the child by yelling or being "too" enthusiastic.  Some kids do very well, but it totally depends on the kid. And when we've been following certain families/kids in line for a while, it can become more clear which ones might present a problem as pilots.



I'm sure any kid would be better than me lol. I don't play video games, can't stand them and never could.


----------



## midnight star

Gothic Rosie just reported that the droid backpacks increased in price by $10. So I guess they are $49.99 now?


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I mentioned this earlier in the thread, but this is what makes MFSR stressful for me - my daughter loves being a pilot (and gets picked for it more than you’d expect), but I have heard others complain about kid pilots.
> 
> Honestly, I’ve ridden with some pretty bad adult pilots (I’m not very good myself; I don’t play video games and I have terrible reflexes), so I know it’s kind of a crapshoot no matter what, but I hate feeling like we’re ruining someone’s experience... I just try to avoid taking her on MFSR now.





theluckyrabbit said:


> I think the problem is compounded by a child who is too "young" (and this can mean age or maturity/ability) combined with a parent who takes photos of the child the whole time instead of piloting the ride or aggravates the child by yelling or being "too" enthusiastic.  Some kids do very well, but it totally depends on the kid. And when we've been following certain families/kids in line for a while, it can become more clear which ones might present a problem as pilots.


Maybe I’m just oblivious but I didn’t think people made that big of a deal about kids being the pilot. I crashed the most when there were two older men flying it, than when kids were pilots lol. But I guess it can depend on many factors like @theluckyrabbit  said


----------



## Purrkins

theluckyrabbit said:


> Gunners are in the middle. The order from front to back: pilots, gunners, engineers. And CMs will ask that one of you sit next to or behind him for safety (within arm's reach, just in case).



A good position for this is adult as the Engineer, child as the Gunner. Engineer can easily reach over and help the gunner and can assist with adult duties as needed.


----------



## EmJ

Purrkins said:


> A good position for this is adult as the Engineer, child as the Gunner. Engineer can easily reach over and help the gunner and can assist with adult duties as needed.


Thank you!! I will aim to be engineer with The Boy as gunner. Hopefully DH can either be the other engineer or a pilot.


----------



## avalon451

I was able to schedule Savi's for lightsabers at 9:10 p.m. on a Thursday night, 2 weeks from now. I also have an Oga's Cantina res for 9:45. Is that too close, or will we be okay?


----------



## KG204

I asked a similar question in the SWGE superthread. In short, you should be fine.

I had a reservation for Savi at 1 and Oga at 1:40 last week. I couldnt even line up for Savi until 1-2min before my reservation time (I went 10 min before, they said come back 1 min before).
At your reservation time, you pay for your saber, and then enter a 'holding area' where you wait to be let in. We were there for about 10-15 minutes.
The experience itself took 15 minutes roughly, maybe a little longer so the cast members could help people that were having issues.

All in all I got out around 1:30. So 30 minutes after reservation time. I don't expect there to be any major delay by the time your reservation for Savi's is.

Oga's cantina will have a line, and you aren't supposed to get into the line until your reservation time occurs. They wont give up your reservation by not being there on time. While waiting in line for Oga a batuu resident will check to see if you have a reservation and if you're supposed to be in the line already. I would say even being 15 minutes late you'll be fine, wouldnt be surprised if it was even 30.


----------



## KG204

bardays said:


> *Droid Depot*
> how far in advance can we book? I am having a heck of a time!



Right now for Droid Depot I dont think it has reservations, but they said they plan to introduce it. If they do, it'll probably depend if Savi/Oga have already increased to 60 days or not. Itll probably match the other two, which is currently 14 days.

Though if my trip last week during the weekday was any indication, you should be able to walk in for the Driod Depot.


----------



## Elle23

avalon451 said:


> I was able to schedule Savi's for lightsabers at 9:10 p.m. on a Thursday night, 2 weeks from now. I also have an Oga's Cantina res for 9:45. Is that too close, or will we be okay?



I have a 9:30 reservation the same night! See you there!


----------



## avalon451

Elle23 said:


> I have a 9:30 reservation the same night! See you there!


Look for a party of 6 with 3 pretty young women (DDs), a tall dark and handsome guy (DSIL) and a nerdy couple in their mid-fifties who look like they've been run ragged all day!


----------



## Elle23

avalon451 said:


> Look for a party of 6 with 3 pretty young women (DDs), a tall dark and handsome guy (DSIL) and a nerdy couple in their mid-fifties who look like they've been run ragged all day!
> View attachment 430925



What a beautiful family!!!

I’ll be sure to yell at you across the room if I see you! (Just kidding...I’m actually very quiet and shy).

I’m excited some fellow DISers will be there having an amazing time too! Can’t wait!!


----------



## Mousequake

KG204 said:


> Right now for Droid Depot I dont think it has reservations, but they said they plan to introduce it. If they do, it'll probably depend if Savi/Oga have already increased to 60 days or not. Itll probably match the other two, which is currently 14 days.
> 
> Though if my trip last week during the weekday was any indication, you should be able to walk in for the Driod Depot.



There are Droid Depot reservations right now, but they're not really needed. We had one last week, but showed up an hour early because we were done with some other stuff early and they let us in no problem. It wasn't nearly full.


----------



## bardays

oooh good to know! Not sure if we want to commit yet!


----------



## lvdis

In your opinion what would be a good time to make a Oga's reservation for? My husband and I are planning to spend most of the day in Disneyland on 9/13, except hoping over to CA for World of Color that evening. The only other reservation we have is a lunch at Blue Bayou at 12:45. Today is the day Oga reservations opened up for my date and I'm having trouble deciding on a good time to plan to be there. This will be our first time visiting SWGE. Thanks for your input!


----------



## bwvBound

avalon451 said:


> Look for a party of 6 with 3 pretty young women (DDs), a tall dark and handsome guy (DSIL) and a nerdy couple in their mid-fifties who look like they've been run ragged all day!


So cool!  You have a full flight crew!  

(Beautiful family, btw!)


----------



## figment_jii

lvdis said:


> In your opinion what would be a good time to make a Oga's reservation for? My husband and I are planning to spend most of the day in Disneyland on 9/13, except hoping over to CA for World of Color that evening. The only other reservation we have is a lunch at Blue Bayou at 12:45. Today is the day Oga reservations opened up for my date and I'm having trouble deciding on a good time to plan to be there. This will be our first time visiting SWGE. Thanks for your input!


I'd probably aim for late afternoon/early evening so you have plenty of time after lunch to do other stuff (and try to avoid the hot sun if the line is still not shaded).  Maybe somewhere around 5 or 6 pm?  It only takes about an hour, so you should be out with plenty of time to make it to WoC at 10:00 pm.


----------



## msteddom

I’m not sure if this is old news or not, but the Rancor beer flight boards are back in stock.


----------



## midnight star

msteddom said:


> I’m not sure if this is old news or not, but the Rancor beer flight boards are back in stock.


Thanks! I hope they stick around through the holiday weekend. I’m out of town tomorrow and Sunday but can go to the park Monday. I made a reservation for 8:50am on Monday lol. We can get them any time of the day right?


----------



## msteddom

midnight star said:


> Thanks! I hope they stick around through the holiday weekend. I’m out of town tomorrow and Sunday but can go to the park Monday. I made a reservation for 8:50am on Monday lol. We can get them any time of the day right?


My reservation was at 10:40 today, and they were for sale then.


----------



## avalon451

msteddom said:


> I’m not sure if this is old news or not, but the Rancor beer flight boards are back in stock.


Yay! Hoping they can keep them in stock this time. We'll be there in 2 weeks.


----------



## lauritagoddess

For anyone wondering if you can get pilots as a party of two, my son and I both got pilot yesterday.  I was the left pilot and he was the right and he complained that I wasn’t any good at it, lol, but the CM just handed the cards out in the order we were standing in and we were the ones in front.  We plan to ride single rider tomorrow so we can try gunner and engineer.


----------



## njchris

I laughed a lot when the pilots were so bad in one of the recent rides.  Why does it have to be perfect? So you miss a few buttons.  so what?  It doesn't make the ride bad, just different.  which it is every time to some degree.   When I was engineer I just listened for the sounds and then smashed the buttons and then watched more of the ride.  you don't need to keep turning to it to look.  Just whenever...   What's to stress about?


----------



## wdwfan22

I know Rise is scheduled to open Jan 17. I am booked Feb 7 - 15. 

I know this is over thinking it (but don't we all). I see different scenerios happening.

1. Everyone will flock to the park for the first week, month, 6 months? And the crowds will be insane.
2. Most will stay away because they are afraid number 1 will happen.
3. Everyone will think number 2 will happen since that's what happed when GE opened, so they will flock to the park.
4. Everyone will be in GE and the rest of the park will not be crowded.
1.5 Everyone will flock to the park, GE will be at capacity, so the entire park will be crowded.

I of course know that no one knows the answer. No one certainly knew the answer when GE opened. But I was just wondering what your all thoughts were on the matter. I am going no matter what. 

February starts my year of Disneyland, which I do every couple years. I live in Denver and get annual passes usually every other year and make about 3 trips. And I'm ready to have an amazing time no matter what! Just wanted to hear what other over thinkers are feeling. 

Cheers!


----------



## Erin M

This September starts my first “Year of Disneyland” with my second trip planned for Feb 1-6. My February trip is adults only and we are all over thinkers, over planners. We’ve talked about what it might be like and all decided to do five day hoppers (except me because I’ll have my first ever AP) just in case it’s nuts and we have to maneuver around big crowds. We’ll be pleasantly surprised if it’s not so bad.

My own theory right now is your #3 scenario. The one thing in our favor is WDW opening first. Crossing my fingers it draws people east!


----------



## EmJ

Can I do secret option 6?

6. The expectation that ROTR will cause thousands of people to descend on Disneyland en masse will not materialize, for many of the same reasons the crowds did not show up for SWGE and some new ones, including cost, fan controversy, lack of appeal (for whatever reason) for Star Wars fans who are not Disney fans, as well as time of year and likely frequent ride malfunction in the beginning.

I don't know, guys and gals. The SWGE reception at WDW was underwhelming, even with a hurricane on its way. There is something about this _land_ that Disney didn't expect, and it looks like it wasn't (solely) due to Anaheim's high AP holder percentage being blocked out. And I say that as someone who is very excited to visit, and whose spouse and child might actually spontaneously combust from the anticipation before we get there. But something didn't go "right".


----------



## Skyegirl1999

I think the economy and what Disney does with pricing will influence your trip more than this ride will.

Also, outside of the first few days, a lot will depend on how good it actually is.  If it’s incredible, no one’s blocked out, and there’s a ticket deal or something running?  You could get a lot of locals showing up over that first month.

I often find February to have a lot of unhappy visitors - lots of refurbs, limited hours and entertainment, etc. - so I’ll also be interested to see how they handle those things next year.


----------



## bwvBound

njchris said:


> I laughed a lot when the pilots were so bad in one of the recent rides.  Why does it have to be perfect? So you miss a few buttons.  so what?  It doesn't make the ride bad, just different.  which it is every time to some degree.   When I was engineer I just listened for the sounds and then smashed the buttons and then watched more of the ride.  you don't need to keep turning to it to look.  Just whenever...   What's to stress about?


Some will want a ‘committed flight crew” and a game plan/goal.  When I ride, I now expect to capture two tubes of coaxium and earn a final score above 6000 credits.  We’ll hope the PLAY app is cooperating so we can get the credit, via the app, at the end of the ride.  I’ve earned the Marauder achievement (score between 6000-9999?) but missed out on Pirate (10k+) due to app hiccups.  You bet I want that Pirate achievement ... and will be working on each future ride to get it!  It takes an alert and eager crew to improve their scores over time.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

EmJ said:


> Can I do secret option 6?
> 
> 6. The expectation that ROTR will cause thousands of people to descend on Disneyland en masse will not materialize, for many of the same reasons the crowds did not show up for SWGE and some new ones, including cost, fan controversy, lack of appeal (for whatever reason) for Star Wars fans who are not Disney fans, as well as time of year and likely frequent ride malfunction in the beginning.
> 
> I don't know, guys and gals. The SWGE reception at WDW was underwhelming, even with a hurricane on its way. There is something about this _land_ that Disney didn't expect, and it looks like it wasn't (solely) due to Anaheim's high AP holder percentage being blocked out. And I say that as someone who is very excited to visit, and whose spouse and child might actually spontaneously combust from the anticipation before we get there. But something didn't go "right".


I mean, plain and simple, there’s not a lot to *DO* at SWGE (at least, not a lot to do if you don’t want to spend money).  

As someone who visits frequently, I think it’s a beautiful, immersive, awesome land.  I love hanging out there.  And we’ve had some very special character encounters, CM experiences, etc.  It really does feel like you’ve left Disneyland when you’re on Batuu, and there are a lot of delightful little touches if you’re able to just wander and enjoy. 

But I understand why a lot of visitors would show up, walk through once (maybe not being lucky enough to have character interactions or anything), ride the ride (which is fun but not everyone’s cup of tea), and then go, “huh, that was it?  Ok, off to Tomorrowland!”  Not everyone wants to “wander and enjoy” when they’re paying so much to be in the parks, and even if they do, there’s little shade and the nice wandering areas can be crowded.  So, even though I personally really enjoy the land, I understand the criticism when it comes to a lack of actual content.


----------



## Blue32

To be honest...I’m not sure any of these you have listed will be spot on. I think many have delayed trips because of the fear of crowds or wanting to see the land once Rise is open. The combination of these and other factors, I think the start of the year will be busy. But I also think the fact that many see WDW as the bigger Disney vacation destination, and the fact that SWGE has opened there as well, we just don’t know how things are going to progress. Crowds have been hard to guess this summer and I think it will be another interesting year for sure at DLR.


----------



## DLgal

The ride, by all accounts, should be an absolute smash hit. I can see a lot of locals returning the first couple weeks it is open. I ALSO fully expect Disney to really ramp up the special offers/discounts for that time period. They NEED Rise of the Resistance to move the needle. They need it to be an absolute home run of a ride, and they need as much hype as possible to bring in the crowds. Again today, we got news of more cutbacks at DLR entertainment. Not good heading into the busy holiday season. Things are not going well at Disneyland and anyone saying otherwise is in denial. AP blackouts have largely lifted and still, the parks are slow. I mean, it is Friday night of a holiday weekend and most ride waits are under 20 minutes. That is unheard of.


----------



## DLgal

bwvBound said:


> Some will want a ‘committed flight crew” and a game plan/goal.  When I ride, I now expect to capture two tubes of coaxium and earn a final score above 6000 credits.  We’ll hope the PLAY app is cooperating so we can get the credit, via the app, at the end of the ride.  I’ve earned the Marauder achievement (score between 6000-9999?) but missed out on Pirate (10k+) due to app hiccups.  You bet I want that Pirate achievement ... and will be working on each future ride to get it!  It takes an alert and eager crew to improve their scores over time.



You can capture TWO containers? LOL. My crews have all obviously been terrible.


----------



## EmJ

DLgal said:


> The ride, by all accounts, should be an absolute smash hit. I can see a lot of locals returning the first couple weeks it is open. I ALSO fully expect Disney to really ramp up the special offers/discounts for that time period. They NEED Rise of the Resistance to move the needle. They need it to be an absolute home run of a ride, and they need as much hype as possible to bring in the crowds. Again today, we got news of more cutbacks at DLR entertainment. Not good heading into the busy holiday season. Things are not going well at Disneyland and anyone saying otherwise is in denial. AP blackouts have largely lifted and still, the parks are slow. I mean, it is Friday night of a holiday weekend and most ride waits are under 20 minutes. That is unheard of.


Perhaps the biggest risk is that Disney runs a bunch of ticket promotions/special discounts to draw in the crowds... and ROTR doesn't work. No matter how awesome the ride, the first few months are always bumpy (look at Hagrid's coaster). So then you have a park full of guests who are "displaced" to other rides--and their lines.


----------



## EmJ

DLgal said:


> The ride, by all accounts, should be an absolute smash hit. I can see a lot of locals returning the first couple weeks it is open. I ALSO fully expect Disney to really ramp up the special offers/discounts for that time period. They NEED Rise of the Resistance to move the needle. They need it to be an absolute home run of a ride, and they need as much hype as possible to bring in the crowds. Again today, we got news of more cutbacks at DLR entertainment. Not good heading into the busy holiday season. Things are not going well at Disneyland and anyone saying otherwise is in denial. AP blackouts have largely lifted and still, the parks are slow. I mean, it is Friday night of a holiday weekend and most ride waits are under 20 minutes. That is unheard of.


Regarding the AP blockouts being lifted and the parks still being slow... do you think that is because many AP holders did not renew? I mean, it doesn't make sense that building SWGE would actually drive people away from the park who otherwise would want to be there. They could just go to the other lands and avoid Galaxy's Edge. And it's not exactly a secret that the land is not swamped with rabid Star Wars fans. So it's curious. What is keeping the APs away now?


----------



## DLgal

EmJ said:


> Perhaps the biggest risk is that Disney runs a bunch of ticket promotions/special discounts to draw in the crowds... and ROTR doesn't work. No matter how awesome the ride, the first few months are always bumpy (look at Hagrid's coaster). So then you have a park full of guests who are "displaced" to other rides--and their lines.



If they can't get it working reliably from day 1, it is going to be a very ugly situation, PR wise. There is a lot riding on this ride giving the land "street cred." They better get it right.


----------



## DLgal

EmJ said:


> Regarding the AP blockouts being lifted and the parks still being slow... do you think that is because many AP holders did not renew? I mean, it doesn't make sense that building SWGE would actually drive people away from the park who otherwise would want to be there. They could just go to the other lands and avoid Galaxy's Edge. And it's not exactly a secret that the land is not swamped with rabid Star Wars fans. So it's curious. What is keeping the APs away now?



I think it's very possible that many people didn't renew. I know a few families who didn't.


----------



## bwvBound

DLgal said:


> You can capture TWO containers? LOL. My crews have all obviously been terrible.


You are just getting familiarized with the game!  After a few repeat experiences you’ll know where the booster and brakes buttons are (Left Pilot) ... and how to stay behind the train ... etc.  You’ll get better each time!


----------



## dieumeye

DLgal said:


> I mean, it is Friday night of a holiday weekend and most ride waits are under 20 minutes. That is unheard of.


I was hesitant to go this weekend figuring the holiday weekend would bring crowds, but just an hour ago there were a lot more dining reservations open for tomorrow than I thought I’d see. Maybe the crowds will come, or maybe the heat will keep people away.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

EmJ said:


> Regarding the AP blockouts being lifted and the parks still being slow... do you think that is because many AP holders did not renew? I mean, it doesn't make sense that building SWGE would actually drive people away from the park who otherwise would want to be there. They could just go to the other lands and avoid Galaxy's Edge. And it's not exactly a secret that the land is not swamped with rabid Star Wars fans. So it's curious. What is keeping the APs away now?


They raised prices on all the APs and took away days. I know a bunch of people who didn’t renew. 

For non-APs, I have friends and relatives who want to see SWGE, but when they find out it costs $150 for a one-park, one-day ticket ($165 with MaxPass) they say nah. That is a really expensive day for a family of four, even before factoring in food, souvenirs, etc. 

I think people are deciding to check other things out. We live in between Disneyland and San Diego. It’s the same amount of driving time to get to each. This spring I got an annual pass to SeaWorld that includes parking for $120. And my son got their preschool pass, which is 9 months of access for FREE! Now, we will probably only go to SeaWorld three times during that timeframe, compared to the MANY times we go to Disneyland, but wow, what a deal! 

I am obsessed with Disney and we both have Signature passes currently as I didn’t want to be blocked out of DL all summer, but next year we are likely downgrading. It’s gettting too expensive. I still need my Disney fix but I’ll have to do it during the week.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

njchris said:


> I laughed a lot when the pilots were so bad in one of the recent rides. Why does it have to be perfect?



Totally agree! We were so bad our first run and our whole crew was cracking up. I think it’s also good for us seasoned Disneyland goers to remember some folks might be there on the first and maybe only trip of their lifetime. Some kids only get lucky enough to go once so if they want to pilot, I say let them pilot.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

njchris said:


> I laughed a lot when the pilots were so bad in one of the recent rides.  Why does it have to be perfect? So you miss a few buttons.  so what?  It doesn't make the ride bad, just different.  which it is every time to some degree.   When I was engineer I just listened for the sounds and then smashed the buttons and then watched more of the ride.  you don't need to keep turning to it to look.  Just whenever...   What's to stress about?


It's not about a "perfect" ride, but about a ride that can be so jerky and bumpy that it is physically painful for some of your crew. For those with physical disabilities, it can be really hard to be in super bumpy, unevenly pitching circumstances. We know that MFSR isn't going to be smooth (the way we know that ST isn't going to be smooth), but SR's bumpiness is somewhat controllable depending on the skill of the pilots. Sometimes the bumpiness of the ride can be fun and funny. But other times -- like when the pilots are just thoughtless about the others in their crew (other people? what other people?) -- it can just be a very uncomfortable flight, with a very uncomfortable recovery afterward. The discomfort can be made worse by a nervous/frightened child as pilot being "coached"/yelled at by an overeager/angry parent.  I certainly hope no one is asking for a "perfect" ride, but I think most people are at least asking for a not miserable one!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

theluckyrabbit said:


> Sometimes the bumpiness of the ride can be fun and funny. But other times -- like when the pilots are just thoughtless about the others in their crew (other people? what other people?) -- it can just be a very uncomfortable flight,



Yuck, I get that. But I also think this is a different scenario then some people (or kids) just not being good at piloting. I don’t feel like it’s fair to pressure people- I was lucky enough to experience SWGE with a group of five people (so six) and we were able to experience it all as a group... but all these comments make me anxious now to share the falcon if people are going to be annoyed if I’m not a perfect pilot!

As for the disability piece, as someone with physical disabilities we also have to know when to heed those warning signs for rides but even more so for this one because you really don’t know what you’re gonna get..

ETA: piloting was my absolute favorite (I’m the over the top SW fan that shed tears when I got to take her to lightspeed) but I was also terrible at it and I really was trying hard to do well  maybe next time I’ll do better!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

TikiTikiFan said:


> Yuck, I get that. But I also think this is a different scenario then some people (or kids) just not being good at piloting. I don’t feel like it’s fair to pressure people- I was lucky enough to experience SWGE with a group of five people (so six) and we were able to experience it all as a group... but all these comments make me anxious now to share the falcon if people are going to be annoyed if I’m not a perfect pilot!...


I don't think this is about expecting anyone to be the perfect pilot (if anyone has managed to pull that off, kudos to them!). Adult or child, there is definitely a learning curve to piloting the Falcon -- and it should be fun for everyone in your crew, no matter what the results of your flight end up being! We're all learning together -- or we should be, anyway!
But when the experience of the flight ends up being skewed negatively (significantly so) by pilots who clearly have no awareness of the rest of the crew (and with the kids we've seen, this has mainly been due to out of control parents), then the flight isn't much fun for anyone -- it's clear that the kids aren't having fun, the parents aren't having fun, and as a result, no one else in the the crew is having fun.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

theluckyrabbit said:


> But when the experience of the flight ends up being skewed negatively (significantly so) by pilots who clearly have no awareness of the rest of the crew (and with the kids we've seen, this has mainly been due to out of control parents), then the flight isn't much fun for anyone -- it's clear that the kids aren't having fun, the parents aren't having fun, and as a result, no one else in the the crew is having fun.



Is this a pretty common thing to happen when people ride? I sure hope not! I remember reading the horror stories on here of getting pilots too busy doing selfies haha! We were so spoiled going in the perfect group of six but when we come back in december it’s just me and my kiddo as usual so I guess we’ll find out what it’s like to share!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

TikiTikiFan said:


> Is this a pretty common thing to happen when people ride? I sure hope not! I remember reading the horror stories on here of getting pilots too busy doing selfies haha! We were so spoiled going in the perfect group of six but when we come back in december it’s just me and my kiddo as usual so I guess we’ll find out what it’s like to share!


It's not super common, but the experience can be bad enough to haunt you for a while after it does happen. When one pilot is too young to really "pilot," then the other pilot can compensate. But if that other pilot is too busy taking photos of the child or yelling at the child or taking selfies, etc. -- then, essentially, no one is flying the ship! We've been through this scenario a few times -- not fun. You end up crashing into everything! Very bumpy and jerky. Whiplash city. (Which can make a frightened child more frightened.) And, every time it's happened to us, the pilots have had no idea that they had anything to do with it! LOL.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

theluckyrabbit said:


> It's not super common, but the experience can be bad enough to haunt you for a while after it does happen.



This sentence reminds me of the time that the guy sitting in front of us on Space Mountain decided to to film a Snapchat video of him and his girlfriend riding with the flash ON and blinded us for the whole ride. So yeah, I get what you mean about those haunting ride experiences haha! Some stick out for sure. Fingers crossed we avoid this! I’m also hoping we get lucky enough to pilot- problem solved.  My son did well enough to compensate for me haha!


----------



## EmJ

TikiTikiFan said:


> Is this a pretty common thing to happen when people ride? I sure hope not! I remember reading the horror stories on here of getting pilots too busy doing selfies haha! We were so spoiled going in the perfect group of six but when we come back in december it’s just me and my kiddo as usual so I guess we’ll find out what it’s like to share!


As the mother of a preschooler, I have the... hmm... opportunity... to spend a great deal of time in locations involving a high concentration of small children and their parents. I’d say, 90% of the time, parents are pretty considerate about monitoring their offspring and ensuring (as much as they can) appropriately considerate and pro-social behavior. But, you always have that 10% that either completely lack awareness, or just don’t care, how their actions or those of their kids are affecting others. With crowds as large as Disneyland, 10% can add up to a lot of bodies, and I’m not surprised this happens from time to time. I can’t think of a nightmare experience on a theme park ride, but I’ve definitely experienced plenty of line cutters, which sends me into a (silent and contained) fury every single item.

ETA: This was not meant to be a comment about children piloting the Falcon. I don’t think there is anything wrong with kids piloting the Falcon as a general rule. I think you just have to know your child, as I’m sure anyone’s child (including mine!) would be better at it than me, haha. But my kiddo will be a freshly-minted 5-year-old who will have no clue what he’s doing, and will be just as happy shooting the guns or pushing the engineer buttons. So we will hang in the back and enjoy the ride


----------



## MonocularVision

wdwfan22 said:


> And I'm ready to have an amazing time no matter what! Just wanted to hear what other over thinkers are feeling?



Looking at my favorite hotels in 2020, I am concerned we’re going to finally see the actual crowds that SWGE was supposed to bring. We had APs all 2018 and were considering them again for 2020, but I am considering holding off to see what happens at the beginning of the year.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I mean, plain and simple, there’s not a lot to *DO* at SWGE (at least, not a lot to do if you don’t want to spend



Just to piggyback on this thought.... there isn’t a lot to EAT in SWGE, not in terms of snacks at least. No ice cream, no pretzels, no regular (not weird) popcorn, no cookies or cupcakes, no fruit... you have Ronto wraps, beef jerkey and then Docking Bay, which has a pretty limited menu. There have been times we have been in SWGE and have left simply because we were hungry.


----------



## Bossy22

Anyone heard about Florida?  Is the new ride up and going?  How are reviews?


----------



## DLgal

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Just to piggyback on this thought.... there isn’t a lot to EAT in SWGE, not in terms of snacks at least. No ice cream, no pretzels, no regular (not weird) popcorn, no cookies or cupcakes, no fruit... you have Ronto wraps, beef jerkey and then Docking Bay, which has a pretty limited menu. There have been times we have been in SWGE and have left simply because we were hungry.



This is definitely a problem as well. I get why they don't have ice cream carts, but they could sell either pretzels (not Mickey) or the bagel twists, for example. They could also easily have a fruit cart, or sell something like roasted nuts. The marketplace area is perfect for small food vendors and I'm not sure why there are so few snack opportunities in this land. I mean, Turkey jerkey and weird popcorn aren't exactly universal snacks. They could also have something like Dole whip. Just choose flavors other than pineapple, like lime, orange, raspberry. Those would make a unique offering. Other than the milks, which one of my kids likes, there is NOTHING in this land that either will eat.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Just to piggyback on this thought.... there isn’t a lot to EAT in SWGE, not in terms of snacks at least. No ice cream, no pretzels, no regular (not weird) popcorn, no cookies or cupcakes, no fruit... you have Ronto wraps, beef jerkey and then Docking Bay, which has a pretty limited menu. There have been times we have been in SWGE and have left simply because we were hungry.


I actually had a line about this in my post but must have deleted it when I rewrote part.  It’s definitely an issue.  I like the Ronto wraps, but that’s the only thing I really eat in the land.  There’s nothing my daughter will eat.  Even the desserts at Docking Bay are more “interesting” to look at than good to eat. 

I’m hoping they come up with some new snacks at that popcorn place, pronto.  Something actually TASTY and mainstream and not just intended to be Instagrammed. 

I mean, really, it’s a whole land where you could say the central purpose is to be Instagram-able.


----------



## DLgal

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I actually had a line about this in my post but must have deleted it when I rewrote part.  It’s definitely an issue.  I like the Ronto wraps, but that’s the only thing I really eat in the land.  There’s nothing my daughter will eat.  Even the desserts at Docking Bay are more “interesting” to look at than good to eat.
> 
> I’m hoping they come up with some new snacks at that popcorn place, pronto.  Something actually TASTY and mainstream and not just intended to be Instagrammed.
> 
> I mean, really, it’s a whole land where you could say the central purpose is to be Instagram-able.



Totally agree. At least the Ronto wrap is available on Mobile Order AND easy to eat while walking. so I just swing in, grab one, and we walk over to Hungry Bear or Red Rose Tavern to get food for my kids.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I actually had a line about this in my post but must have deleted it when I rewrote part.  It’s definitely an issue.  I like the Ronto wraps, but that’s the only thing I really eat in the land.  There’s nothing my daughter will eat.  Even the desserts at Docking Bay are more “interesting” to look at than good to eat.
> 
> I’m hoping they come up with some new snacks at that popcorn place, pronto.  Something actually TASTY and mainstream and not just intended to be Instagrammed.
> 
> I mean, really, it’s a whole land where you could say the central purpose is to be Instagram-able.


I love the ronto wrap and my son will probably like it (he’s an adventurous eater). But we definitely need more snacks and more sweets. Such a missed opportunity!


----------



## Bossy22

So, what is a ronto wrap?  Thanks!!!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

There was a few times we left the land too just to get different food and didn’t always end up coming back right away. They should bring back the Jedi training and put it in there. That always drew big crowds. Or some type of show besides Kylo’s short little one. It is hard to have those roaming character experiences unless you commit to being in the land for a couple hours.


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> There have been times we have been in SWGE and have left simply because we were hungry


I only like one item from the docking bay menu, but other than that I don’t care about the food there. Blue milk is good but $8 for that little cup is a lot. I wish they had less weird food. I’m a little picky. 


Skyegirl1999 said:


> I mean, really, it’s a whole land where you could say the central purpose is to be Instagram-able.


LOL guilty!! My friends and I will hang out there, take pics for our stories, then leave.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

They should do a celebration for the holidays inspired by the Star Wars Holiday Special from the 70s.  There are holidays to celebrate in the SW universe haha! I’m sure they won’t do anything for Christmas but if they did that would draw people in.


----------



## DLgal

Bossy22 said:


> So, what is a ronto wrap?  Thanks!!!



It's piggy heaven. 

It is a spicy, grilled natural casing pork sausage (tastes like a cross between a hot dog and hot link sausage to me), roasted, thin sliced pork tenderloin, tangy cabbage and carrot slaw, and a peppercorn aioli on a grilled naan bread. It looks like a taco. It's amazing. It's pretty big too. Definitely a full meal for me.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

DLgal said:


> It's piggy heaven.
> 
> It is a spicy, grilled natural casing pork sausage (tastes like a cross between a hot dog and hot link sausage to me), roasted, thin sliced pork tenderloin, tangy cabbage and carrot slaw, and a peppercorn aioli on a grilled naan bread. It looks like a taco. It's amazing. It's pretty big too. Definitely a full meal for me.


It’s soooooooo good!!!!


----------



## bwvBound

Bossy22 said:


> Anyone heard about Florida?  Is the new ride up and going?  How are reviews?


The land opened on 8/29.  Similar to DL's, DHS's SWGE opened with MFSR but not RotR.  RotR is expected to open 12/5 at DHS and 1/17 at DL.


----------



## DLgal

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> It’s soooooooo good!!!!



It's my favorite thing to eat in Disneyland right now. And that is saying a lot.


----------



## EmJ

Bossy22 said:


> Anyone heard about Florida?  Is the new ride up and going?  How are reviews?


I've been following several threads on the WDW side of DIS, and I've also been watching the WDW app. Honestly, it's unfolding exactly like DL did, except in Florida. The first day there were tons of people and the boarding groups were activated--for a few hours. By 3:30, the boarding groups were taken off line and haven't been used since. By 5:30 pm on _opening day_, MFSR was down to a 95 minute wait. It hovered between 75-95 minutes all day yesterday, but seems to be a bit longer today.

Reviews are mixed. A lot of people LOVE it. A lot of people like it. And a lot of people think Disney made a grave error by not following the original trilogy and hate it. The blue and green milk, the ride, the food and merch... pretty much all the reactions are the same. The prevailing theory on the WDW side is that attendance is down because of Hurricane Dorian's approach. The prevailing theory on the DL side was that attendance was down because APs were blocked. But now APs are unblocked and crowds are still low. So it'll be interesting to see what happens once Dorian's threat passes. I am just so fascinated by the whole thing.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Throw our votes into the "Who loves the Ronto Wrap?" ring! And also throw our votes into the "SWGE needs more/better snacks" ring -- migraine inducing popcorn and weird-bar-snacks-that-can-only-be-had-with-a-reservation just aren't enough to sustain a hungry land of visitors. Trader Joe's has more interesting popcorn flavors!


----------



## slg

Going to DL Dec 30-Jan3.  I know it’s the busiest time of year, but my husband,@ hard core SW fan, really wanted to take my boys, 24,21,18 to see the falcon.  I know ride 2 opens January 17....anyone think there may be soft openings?  Also, we are doing 5 days in the parks, no,hoppers, and thinking Dec.31 and January 1 going to DCA as it is likely to be less crowded than DL?  Any thoughts?


----------



## AcuraTL

slg said:


> Going to DL Dec 30-Jan3.  I know it’s the busiest time of year, but my husband,@ hard core SW fan, really wanted to take my boys, 24,21,18 to see the falcon.  I know ride 2 opens January 17....anyone think there may be soft openings?  Also, we are doing 5 days in the parks, no,hoppers, and thinking Dec.31 and January 1 going to DCA as it is likely to be less crowded than DL?  Any thoughts?



Busy time like Christmas and New Years, I would do hopper with maxpass so you can get your fastpasses easily.  They probably won’t do soft opening on the 2nd ride until a few a day before opening.


----------



## dieumeye

PSA: I’m literally standing in the Smuggler’s Run single rider line as I type this. As I’m waiting here THREE different groups have made their way back down the stairs because they were not allowed to ride together. Three!

I have no idea what people think Single Rider means or why they assume they’ll be allowed to ride together. But, please spread the word: if you want to ride in the same cockpit as someone else, then single rider is not for you!

(I know I’m preaching to the choir here since the folks on this board know what to do, but it’s just surprising to see so many people surprised that they can’t ride together after getting in the single rider line. I guess, ultimately, the CMs at the entrance need to be more vigilant. Especially when they see a group enter the single rider line together.)

Edit: Although, good on the attraction CMs for not letting it slide, and sending the guests back to the standby line!


----------



## msteddom

dieumeye said:


> PSA: I’m literally standing in the Smuggler’s Run single rider line as I type this. As I’m waiting here THREE different groups have made their way back down the stairs because they were not allowed to ride together. Three!
> 
> I have no idea what people think Single Rider means or why they assume they’ll be allowed to ride together. But, please spread the word: if you want to ride in the same cockpit as someone else, then single rider is not for you!
> 
> (I know I’m preaching to the choir here since the folks on this board know what to do, but it’s just surprising to see so many people surprised that they can’t ride together after getting in the single rider line. I guess, ultimately, the CMs at the entrance need to be more vigilant. Especially when they see a group enter the single rider line together.)
> 
> Edit: Although, good on the attraction CMs for not letting it slide, and sending the guests back to the standby line!



I rode single rider a few times on Friday and noticed something similar.  They were making near-constant announcements that parties would be separated, but twice I saw groups protest when they were going to be spit up.


----------



## azdisneylover

EmJ said:


> Regarding the AP blockouts being lifted and the parks still being slow... do you think that is because many AP holders did not renew? I mean, it doesn't make sense that building SWGE would actually drive people away from the park who otherwise would want to be there. They could just go to the other lands and avoid Galaxy's Edge. And it's not exactly a secret that the land is not swamped with rabid Star Wars fans. So it's curious. What is keeping the APs away now?



For us, the value isn't there. The way the raised the prices on everything, cut the portion sizes, streamlined menus, cut back on staffing, etc, the value for our family isn't there.


----------



## ten6mom

I am clearly behind and lost... Oga's reservations.  Were they opened at the 60 day mark (and are therefore really all gone for the second week in October) or are they only opening 14 days out or so?  I can't keep up!


----------



## Rey Del Suicide

ten6mom said:


> I am clearly behind and lost... Oga's reservations.  Were they opened at the 60 day mark (and are therefore really all gone for the second week in October) or are they only opening 14 days out or so?  I can't keep up!




It looks like they were open for 60 days because of a glitch or something. The Cantina reservations are back to 14 days out.


----------



## ten6mom

Rey Del Suicide said:


> It looks like they were open for 60 days because of a glitch or something. The Cantina reservations are back to 14 days out.


Very good; that's what I was hoping for.  Thank you!


----------



## coldbeaver

It looks like there are interactions around GE at Disneyworld with the play app. Is that the same for D Land?


----------



## soniam

coldbeaver said:


> It looks like there are interactions around GE at Disneyworld with the play app. Is that the same for D Land?



Yes, some. One of our friends was messing around on the app making subtle things light up or make noise. Maybe with more time, it would have been more impressive, but what we did was a little lame.


----------



## midnight star

Did anyone go to Oga’s today? Were the flight boards still there?


----------



## dieumeye

midnight star said:


> Did anyone go to Oga’s today? Were the flight boards still there?


I was there this AM (Sunday) at 11am and they had them. I aaaaallllllllmost got one since it's not always available, but thought better of it (built a lightsaber instead)!


----------



## midnight star

dieumeye said:


> I was there this AM (Sunday) at 11am and they had them. I aaaaallllllllmost got one since it's not always available, but thought better of it (built a lightsaber instead)!


yay!


----------



## Imdboss

DS is turning 11 next weekend so we thought for his bday we’d take him to DL to build a lightsaber. Likely fly down on 9/20 so he can build on 9/21. I just looked into booking a reservation and everything is all booked 9/16-10/19. Anyone have an idea if spots readily open up? Should I obsessively be checking the site for a spot or is it going to be next to impossible?

Thanks for any insight you might have!


----------



## BGinCali

Imdboss said:


> DS is turning 11 next weekend so we thought for his bday we’d take him to DL to build a lightsaber. Likely fly down on 9/20 so he can build on 9/21. I just looked into booking a reservation and everything is all booked 9/16-10/19. Anyone have an idea if spots readily open up? Should I obsessively be checking the site for a spot or is it going to be next to impossible?
> 
> Thanks for any insight you might have!



Reservations open 14 days in advance so your dates aren’t yet available to reserve (they aren’t booked, just not available yet to reserve).  Hope you have a fantastic birthday celebration!


----------



## Imdboss

BGinCali said:


> Reservations open 14 days in advance so your dates aren’t yet available. Hope you have a fantastic birthday celebration!


Thanks for the info! I was thinking that might be the case but dates later in Oct were showing open so I got worried. I didn’t try clicking on one of those though to see what it would do.


----------



## tzeitel

I have not been following the SWGE stuff too closely because we did not have a trip to DLR planned this year.  Now we are doing a last-minute-to-us trip in Nov.  My DD loves all rides (except GotG) but she has special needs.  She is non verbal and does not understand language like a neurotypical person does. She does not have mobility issues.

Does anyone know how the ride works for someone like her? Is there a position we should have her take that does not include instructions (or has simpler commands)? I have been reading that CMs give the cards by order you come in, can we request anything specific?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

tzeitel said:


> I have not been following the SWGE stuff too closely because we did not have a trip to DLR planned this year.  Now we are doing a last-minute-to-us trip in Nov.  My DD loves all rides (except GotG) but she has special needs.  She is non verbal and does not understand language like a neurotypical person does. She does not have mobility issues.
> 
> Does anyone know how the ride works for someone like her? Is there a position we should have her take that does not include instructions (or has simpler commands)? I have been reading that CMs give the cards by order you come in, can we request anything specific?


Maybe the gunner position? If you let the computer choose the "automatic" setting (which it will within a minute or so without your having to do anything), then your DD would only have to hit one button to fire the guns. But -- one trick that works -- she could also keep her finger pressed on the button continually throughout the ride, and it would still work the same as if she hit it every time Hondo gave the command to "Fire!" I've done the ride both ways and it doesn't make a noticeable difference. (And keeping the button pressed down continually is a little easier for those with carpal tunnel issues.) And, I think with either engineer or gunner, it wouldn't matter too much what she does or doesn't do -- the computer can compensate. But engineer has to deal with more buttons and gunner only has to deal with one, for the most part. 
As for the CM with the cards, just flag them down quickly ahead of time and let them know that your DD has special needs. I'm sure they'll be willing to work with you on this.


----------



## tzeitel

@theluckyrabbit - thanks for the info, that is exactly what I was looking for.  I am really out of the loop on SWGE at this point, will remedy that asap


----------



## dislvr75

If we are not staying on property, what do we do with the light saber and droid we made while we experience the rest of DL and CA?  Are the lockers big enough to fit this stuff or do you have to carry it around? Just wondering.......


----------



## Skyegirl1999

tzeitel said:


> @theluckyrabbit - thanks for the info, that is exactly what I was looking for.  I am really out of the loop on SWGE at this point, will remedy that asap


Any position can run on an automatic computer mode as long as that position is not “checked in,” so just let the CM know that you don’t want to check her in.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

tzeitel said:


> @theluckyrabbit - thanks for the info, that is exactly what I was looking for.  I am really out of the loop on SWGE at this point, will remedy that asap





Skyegirl1999 said:


> Any position can run on an automatic computer mode as long as that position is not “checked in,” so just let the CM know that you don’t want to check her in.


@tzeitel: you might want to watch a few ride through videos on YouTube to see what kind of verbal commands are on the audio for each position so that you can determine if it would be bothersome to your DD or if she would be able to tune it out. The ride is rather loud (I wear ear plugs when we ride), and Hondo gives commands for each position (which you can ignore if you want). The suggestion to let the CM know not to check your DD in to her position is a good one -- but just check to make sure that all the verbal commands on the audio won't be an issue.


----------



## Jperiod

dislvr75 said:


> If we are not staying on property, what do we do with the light saber and droid we made while we experience the rest of DL and CA?  Are the lockers big enough to fit this stuff or do you have to carry it around? Just wondering.......


The first order store will let you check your items for package pick up in the front of the park later in the day.  We've done it several times.


----------



## rad91

Just in case you missed it, the ban was reversed.  (Cant post link cuz this this site thinks this is a spam)

I flew 3 bottles back with southwest airlines back in July.  I can understand that the xray may look scary, but the ban was silly.


----------



## only hope

EmJ said:


> I've been following several threads on the WDW side of DIS, and I've also been watching the WDW app. Honestly, it's unfolding exactly like DL did, except in Florida. The first day there were tons of people and the boarding groups were activated--for a few hours. By 3:30, the boarding groups were taken off line and haven't been used since. By 5:30 pm on _opening day_, MFSR was down to a 95 minute wait. It hovered between 75-95 minutes all day yesterday, but seems to be a bit longer today.
> 
> Reviews are mixed. A lot of people LOVE it. A lot of people like it. And a lot of people think Disney made a grave error by not following the original trilogy and hate it. The blue and green milk, the ride, the food and merch... pretty much all the reactions are the same. The prevailing theory on the WDW side is that attendance is down because of Hurricane Dorian's approach. The prevailing theory on the DL side was that attendance was down because APs were blocked. But now APs are unblocked and crowds are still low. So it'll be interesting to see what happens once Dorian's threat passes. I am just so fascinated by the whole thing.



The impending hurricane has significantly affected crowds here. Out of towners, which is the majority of our crowd, have left early or cancelled altogether. _All_ wait times at all parks have been much, much lower than normal since mid-week last week. At this moment only six things at MK are over a 20 minute wait, which is unheard of past 10:00 even during our "slow" times, which are busy compared to ten years ago. Local passholder here. WDW just announced the parks are closing early tomorrow. I feel sorry for those whose plans were affected, but man, did I have a nice day at the parks yesterday. 

Do you guys get to spend much time in the lounge on the Falcon before being called to the cockpit? Here it seems most are getting less than a minute, which is quite annoying. I want to spend a good five minutes exploring the lounge, it's so amazing to be in.


----------



## midnight star

only hope said:


> The impending hurricane has significantly affected crowds here. Out of towners, which is the majority of our crowd, have left early or cancelled altogether. _All_ wait times at all parks have been much, much lower than normal since mid-week last week. At this moment only six things at MK are over a 20 minute wait, which is unheard of past 10:00 even during our "slow" times, which are busy compared to ten years ago. Local passholder here. WDW just announced the parks are closing early tomorrow. I feel sorry for those whose plans were affected, but man, did I have a nice day at the parks yesterday.
> 
> Do you guys get to spend much time in the lounge on the Falcon before being called to the cockpit? Here it seems most are getting less than a minute, which is quite annoying. I want to spend a good five minutes exploring the lounge, it's so amazing to be in.


I don’t think I’ve ever spent that much time in the lounge part. They are quick to get groups through, and then line up the next group. If you want to take a picture at the table, go straight there as soon as you get in the lounge because there’s usually a mini wait.


----------



## midnight star

The beer tooth board is now $85...but I’m crazy and still bought it  I might do a cool little project with it at home


----------



## EmJ

midnight star said:


> The beer tooth board is now $85...but I’m crazy and still bought it  I might do a cool little project with it at home


I just saw that today and told DH. He’s still buying it too 

Other random question. When placing a mobile order at Ronto’s Roasters, is there any ability to customize the meal? Specifically, if I wanted to order a Ronto Roaster that is just the sausage and pita (no slaw or pork loin) for my child, would that be permitted or would I have to actually order in person?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

EmJ said:


> I just saw that today and told DH. He’s still buying it too
> 
> Other random question. When placing a mobile order at Ronto’s Roasters, is there any ability to customize the meal? Specifically, if I wanted to order a Ronto Roaster that is just the sausage and pita (no slaw or pork loin) for my child, would that be permitted or would I have to actually order in person?


There's no option to customize on the app. (Which I found out by opening the app and going through all the steps to mobile order, then cancelling before purchase.  You can do that from anywhere.  Something new for you to play with!)

ETA: Now that I have my app open, HOW LOW ARE THOSE WAIT TIMES?!?  Good grief, I get that it's hot, but it's Labor Day!  This is just crazy.


----------



## Jperiod

EmJ said:


> I just saw that today and told DH. He’s still buying it too
> 
> Other random question. When placing a mobile order at Ronto’s Roasters, is there any ability to customize the meal? Specifically, if I wanted to order a Ronto Roaster that is just the sausage and pita (no slaw or pork loin) for my child, would that be permitted or would I have to actually order in person?



While there's no option to customize, I noticed they pull the wraps as soon as you say you've arrived, so perhaps you could walk up, tell them you're about to "arrive" and ask them to just give you one plain dog.  Interestingly, my picky son was "forced" to try the wrap and loved it since I had no ability customize the first time we ordered there.


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> There's no option to customize on the app. (Which I found out by opening the app and going through all the steps to mobile order, then cancelling before purchase.  You can do that from anywhere.  Something new for you to play with!)
> 
> ETA: Now that I have my app open, HOW LOW ARE THOSE WAIT TIMES?!?  Good grief, I get that it's hot, but it's Labor Day!  This is just crazy.


LOL I went from rope drop until about 10:30, and it was amazing. Hot, but amazing! I saw full trams heading in, but it still doesn't look bad at all for wait times.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Skyegirl1999 said:


> ... ETA: Now that I have my app open, HOW LOW ARE THOSE WAIT TIMES?!?  Good grief, I get that it's hot, but it's Labor Day!  This is just crazy.


This was the least crowded Labor Day ever! Hot, yes. Humid, yes. But just not crowded at all! We were the only table in the S55 lounge for a long time -- lovely! Walked right up to a railing spot across from IASW for the first MSEP a little after 8 pm and stayed for fireworks -- crowds were minor to moderate. And the shortest line I've seen at the TT train station after fireworks in a long time. 
Never got into GE, so I don't know how crowds were there. As for customizing a Ronto Wrap, we do this all the time without Mobile Ordering. Just go at non-peak times -- it doesn't take long to order or for your food to be prepared.


----------



## EmJ

Jperiod said:


> While there's no option to customize, I noticed they pull the wraps as soon as you say you've arrived, so perhaps you could walk up, tell them you're about to "arrive" and ask them to just give you one plain dog.  Interestingly, my picky son was "forced" to try the wrap and loved it since I had no ability customize the first time we ordered there.


Thanks! My initial though was that there’s no way in Endor my son would touch one of those things (because 5-year-olds), but we talked about the exciting “Luke Skywalker food” available for purchase, and he says he’s game. He asked to see a picture, and the first thing he said is, “I don’t want any stuff on mine. Just ketchup.”  Anyway, he will live without the ketchup, but the slaw is a hard no. I’m just going to get in the line while DH takes The Boy to get a blue milk and skip the mobile ordering altogether. I’m excited that plain wraps are an option at all though!


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Skyegirl1999 said:


> There's no option to customize on the app. (Which I found out by opening the app and going through all the steps to mobile order, then cancelling before purchase.  You can do that from anywhere.  Something new for you to play with!)
> 
> ETA: Now that I have my app open, HOW LOW ARE THOSE WAIT TIMES?!?  Good grief, I get that it's hot, but it's Labor Day!  This is just crazy.



That is weird to me that there is no option to customize the Ronto Roaster lunch wrap when mobile ordering because for the breakfast one you can remove the sauce, cheese, and sausage.


----------



## LanceQ

Hmm.  Just noticed that prices for cocktails in Oga's cantina have gone up a dollar since I visited there literally one month ago (and photograhped the menu.)

Seriously, Disney?


----------



## midnight star

LanceQ said:


> Hmm.  Just noticed that prices for cocktails in Oga's cantina have gone up a dollar since I visited there literally one month ago (and photograhped the menu.)
> 
> Seriously, Disney?


https://foodatdisneyland.com/galaxys-edge-designed-coca-cola-bottles-go-up-in-price/
I saw this article earlier. Not shocked about the increases in the cantina. Droid backpacks, crystals, and toys went up in price.


----------



## figment_jii

LanceQ said:


> Hmm.  Just noticed that prices for cocktails in Oga's cantina have gone up a dollar since I visited there literally one month ago (and photograhped the menu.)  Seriously, Disney?


I bet that's to bring the pricing in line with WDW.  I recall reading that originally, WDW's prices were slightly higher than DL's, so now they appear to be the same.


----------



## LanceQ

figment_jii said:


> I bet that's to bring the pricing in line with WDW.  I recall reading that originally, WDW's prices were slightly higher than DL's, so now they appear to be the same.



WDW ruins everything.


----------



## EmJ

Has anyone begun reading the Galaxy Edge Black Spire Outpost book? I just learned of it; it looks like it was released last week. I'm going to get it for DH for Christmas. I think it would be a fun read for him before our trip and will probably get him (even more) excited about seeing Batuu.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

EmJ said:


> Has anyone begun reading the Galaxy Edge Black Spire Outpost book?



I’ve been reading the comics and I’ve liked them! Really nice way to immerse yourself before your visit.


----------



## EmJ

TikiTikiFan said:


> I’ve been reading the comics and I’ve liked them! Really nice way to immerse yourself before your visit.


There are COMICS?! Off to google....


----------



## LizzyS

Jperiod said:


> The first order store will let you check your items for package pick up in the front of the park later in the day.  We've done it several times.



I think I've come around to maybe trying this when we go.  Is there a cutoff at night for picking up your packages?  I think we'll be in the park until close, so is it like an hour after close or something like that?


----------



## LizzyS

EmJ said:


> There are COMICS?! Off to google....



Also, there is a 4 issue series debuting in October called Allegiance and another 4 issue series called The Rise of Kylo Ren debuting in December (both Marvel).  I may have gone into a comic book store for the first time recently to pre-order the first; I will also pre-order the latter.  They both look awesome.

This is not even mentioning the Age of Resistance comics that are currently rolling out (weekly, I believe).


----------



## mikat

Hi everyone - I'm going in March with my two teen sons. Only one wants to build a lightsaber at Savi's. Do you think it will be an issue for myself and younger teen to go in as observers for only one saber build? The younger teen would not be comfortable being solo for that 30 minutes out in Batuu.


----------



## Rey Del Suicide

mikat said:


> Hi everyone - I'm going in March with my two teen sons. Only one wants to build a lightsaber at Savi's. Do you think it will be an issue for myself and younger teen to go in as observers for only one saber build? The younger teen would not be comfortable being solo for that 30 minutes out in Batuu.



I’ve always read that the builder is allowed to have 2 guest with them so you should be fine.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

mikat said:


> Hi everyone - I'm going in March with my two teen sons. Only one wants to build a lightsaber at Savi's. Do you think it will be an issue for myself and younger teen to go in as observers for only one saber build? The younger teen would not be comfortable being solo for that 30 minutes out in Batuu.



We just did the building and we’re able to bring two guests. We also saw others with two guests too so not an issue.


----------



## avalon451

Anybody been to Oga's in the last day or two? Rancor tooth boards still available?


----------



## kwdw

Anyone know the diameter of the Savi Carrying case?  I'm looking at a poster tube - and wondering if it would fit inside.


----------



## nikkislaght

Im hoping to get us back to DL before my hubbies condition no longer allows us,  he has  ALS.  he currently uses a PWC, and has very little to no upper body strength, cant use his hands to grasp and hold on.
  Was wondering for those that have been on the ride,  would the seat belt they have be enough to keep someone like my husband in and safe.  He wants to go on with our 14 yr old son, but if there is any chance that he would be injured due to lack as support on the ride, its just not going to happen. 

Thanks for any help you can give me. 

Nikki


----------



## evanstrouge

Greetings,

Wife and I going to Disneyland in early December and wanting to know how to reserve (if possible) or strategies to ride the Millennium Falcon, how to make Cantina Reservations? This would be our first time to Disneyland's Galaxy's Edge. We would be arriving around 5pm.  We are *not* staying at one of the Disney hotels.

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

evanstrouge said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Wife and I going to Disneyland in early December and wanting to know how to reserve (if possible) or strategies to ride the Millennium Falcon, how to make Cantina Reservations? This would be our first time to Disneyland's Galaxy's Edge. We would be arriving around 5pm.  We are *not* staying at one of the Disney hotels.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!



There is no fastpass or MaxPass available for the Millennium Falcon. You can choose either the standby line or single rider line. Cantina reservations are currently available to be booked online up to 14 days in advance. There was a rumor that this would change to 60 days in advance, so I guess that's something to keep an eye on. Walk-ups have been turned away frequently if not always, so an advance reservation is advised for the cantina. There is a $10 per person no-show fee if you miss your cantina reservation. If for any reason the land closes due to capacity (currently very unlikely to happen at least until the opening of Rise of the Resistance in January) your cantina reservation is supposed to still give you access to the land.


----------



## evanstrouge

Greetings,

Wife and I going to Disneyland in early December and wanting to know how to reserve (if possible) or strategies to ride the Millennium Falcon, how to make Cantina Reservations? This would be our first time to Disneyland's Galaxy's Edge. We would be arriving around 5pm.  We are *not* staying at one of the Disney hotels.

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

This same thread you posted 5 minutes ago was moved to the end of thread New SWGE Superthread! Now Open to All!


----------



## evanstrouge

Sorry for the double post....It was an accident. Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## BadPinkTink

nikkislaght said:


> Im hoping to get us back to DL before my hubbies condition no longer allows us,  he has  ALS.  he currently uses a PWC, and has very little to no upper body strength, cant use his hands to grasp and hold on.
> Was wondering for those that have been on the ride,  would the seat belt they have be enough to keep someone like my husband in and safe.  He wants to go on with our 14 yr old son, but if there is any chance that he would be injured due to lack as support on the ride, its just not going to happen.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me.
> 
> Nikki



I was on the ride with a mother and child who both were in the pilot positions. The child was a teen, maybe about 12 or 13 but was in an electric wheelchair, the mother carried her into the pod. I have no idea what condition the child had, she didn't seem to have any mental disabilities just physical disabilities.  She had the use of her upper body and arms but her legs seemed very thin with no muscle tone.

She was able to work the controls and pilot but got thrown around alot and couldn't stay on the seat. Her mother had to re position her maybe twice as it didn't seam like the seat belt was giving her the support she needed. The ride might have been smoother if both her and her mother had not been pilots, but its very likely she still would have not been able to hold herself in the seat in either the gunner or engineer position.

Also just in case you are wondering, we hollered and cheered and just went with the flow. I was solo and there were 2 other strangers and none of us got mad or annoyed because of the situation with the disabled child as a pilot.

There is a pod beside an elevator exit. Depending on the pod assignments you may need to wait for the next rotation once you have been assigned your team and are waiting in the chess room. The wheelchair will need to stay outside the pod, your husband will need to transfer out of the wheelchair into the pod seat.


----------



## nikkislaght

Thank You , I appreciate your feed back ! It’s very useful and looks like he wouldn’t be able to ride . Hubbies ALS has progressed fast this last year and he would be to unstable with all that throwing around .  Again , thank you for your response !


----------



## LanceQ

evanstrouge said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Wife and I going to Disneyland in early December and wanting to know how to reserve (if possible) or strategies to ride the Millennium Falcon, how to make Cantina Reservations? This would be our first time to Disneyland's Galaxy's Edge. We would be arriving around 5pm.  We are *not* staying at one of the Disney hotels.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!



A reservation is a must for the cantina and can be made two weeks in advance of your visit.

If you are unable to get the time you want, keep checking in the days before your trip, as slots WILL open up as people cancel or modify their reservations.  

Single rider line is always an option for the fastest way to ride Smuggler's Run, but you run the risk of not being able to sit together and you will almost definitely get saddled with the engineer job.  

But in the evening, the waits shouldn't be that long and early December is generally a slow time at the park.


----------



## CarolynFH

nikkislaght said:


> Im hoping to get us back to DL before my hubbies condition no longer allows us,  he has  ALS.  he currently uses a PWC, and has very little to no upper body strength, cant use his hands to grasp and hold on.
> Was wondering for those that have been on the ride,  would the seat belt they have be enough to keep someone like my husband in and safe.  He wants to go on with our 14 yr old son, but if there is any chance that he would be injured due to lack as support on the ride, its just not going to happen.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me.
> 
> Nikki



There are special pods available for guests with disabilities that might allow your DH to ride. I don’t know the details but @yulilin3 might - her daughter is a resident of Batuu.


----------



## BadPinkTink

CarolynFH said:


> There are special pods available for guests with disabilities that might allow your DH to ride. I don’t know the details but @yulilin3 might - her daughter is a resident of Batuu.



see my above post. I was a solo assigned to a group which had a disabled child using an electric wheelchair. We had to wait in the chess room for the special pod to be available. The special pod is beside an exit elevator, that's the only special adaption.  The mother had to carry the child from the wheelchair and position her in the pilot seat. The wheelchair was parked outside the pod. We had extra time at the start for the mother to transfer the child and at the end for the mother to carry the child out of the pod and place her back in the wheelchair.

If it was an adult, I'm sure the procedure is for the wheelchair to be placed beside one of the pod seats so that the adult can transfer from the wheelchair to the pod seat. The wheelchair would then be taken out of the pod during the ride. Then at the end of the ride, the wheelchair would be brought back in so that the adult could transfer from the pod seat back into their wheelchair.


----------



## DISDiversion

I recommend using a poster tube and carrying it on the plane -- these are used at scientific meetings to carry large (some are longer than 36") posters.  They are also used to carry large blueprints.  I've used them for posters from film festivals too, and they work well because they have a carrying strap.  Amazon has them for $15-20.

Cooler than cardboard maybe?.......


----------



## yulilin3

nikkislaght said:


> Im hoping to get us back to DL before my hubbies condition no longer allows us,  he has  ALS.  he currently uses a PWC, and has very little to no upper body strength, cant use his hands to grasp and hold on.
> Was wondering for those that have been on the ride,  would the seat belt they have be enough to keep someone like my husband in and safe.  He wants to go on with our 14 yr old son, but if there is any chance that he would be injured due to lack as support on the ride, its just not going to happen.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me.
> 
> Nikki


I asked my DD she works at MFSR in Florida. Here they have a rule that if a person for whatever reason cannot hold themselves up straight they need to have someone sitting behind able to hold them up during the ride. The ride is dependent on how good the pilots are, if the pilots are great you will have minimal movement back and forth nd left and right but if the pilots don't do well then it can be very bumpy
There's no extra seatbelt other than the lap belt


----------



## nikkislaght

yulilin3 said:


> I asked my DD she works at MFSR in Florida. Here they have a rule that if a person for whatever reason cannot hold themselves up straight they need to have someone sitting behind able to hold them up during the ride. The ride is dependent on how good the pilots are, if the pilots are great you will have minimal movement back and forth nd left and right but if the pilots don't do well then it can be very bumpy
> There's no extra seatbelt other than the lap belt


Thank You for your feedback, I appreciate it.  will have to think about the logistics .


----------



## nikkislaght

CarolynFH said:


> There are special pods available for guests with disabilities that might allow your DH to ride. I don’t know the details but @yulilin3 might - her daughter is a resident of Batuu.


Thanks for your response !!!


----------



## LanceQ

DISDiversion said:


> I recommend using a poster tube and carrying it on the plane -- these are used at scientific meetings to carry large (some are longer than 36") posters.  They are also used to carry large blueprints.  I've used them for posters from film festivals too, and they work well because they have a carrying strap.  Amazon has them for $15-20.
> 
> Cooler than cardboard maybe?.......



Do not, repeat, DO NOT use cardboard tubes at an amusement park.  You will invariably get your daughter's Yogi Bear poster confused with your important work blueprints and will be a laughing stock at your big meeting, despite all of your family's efforts to reach you in time and correct the mix-up.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

nikkislaght said:


> Im hoping to get us back to DL before my hubbies condition no longer allows us,  he has  ALS.  he currently uses a PWC, and has very little to no upper body strength, cant use his hands to grasp and hold on.
> Was wondering for those that have been on the ride,  would the seat belt they have be enough to keep someone like my husband in and safe.  He wants to go on with our 14 yr old son, but if there is any chance that he would be injured due to lack as support on the ride, its just not going to happen.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me.
> 
> Nikki


You might want to try asking this same question in the disABILITIES! forum. There are DISers there with personal experience with issues like this who might have suggestions, advice, ideas, etc. for you.


----------



## disneylover102

Any word on when Fastpass will start? It won’t initially be offered at ROTR right? Also how long has Single Rider been for MFSR recently? Sorry if this has been answered recently but I don’t have time to read lots of posts.


----------



## msteddom

I tried single rider today, but it was backed up all the way to the hallway entrance.  I decided not to wait.


----------



## Delilah1310

yulilin3 said:


> I asked my DD she works at MFSR in Florida. Here they have a rule that if a person for whatever reason cannot hold themselves up straight they need to have someone sitting behind able to hold them up during the ride. The ride is dependent on how good the pilots are, if the pilots are great you will have minimal movement back and forth nd left and right but if the pilots don't do well then it can be very bumpy
> There's no extra seatbelt other than the lap belt



@yulilin3 -- that is so awesome to hear that your daughter is a citizen of Battu!!! I remember my family's first Star Wars Weekend in Florida (which I think was the last year they did that) and she was recognized for her amazing Sabine (Star Wars Rebels) cosplay.by Disney management ... maybe? someone pretty high up, is the way I remember it! 
Anyway, that's awesome that she is part of Galaxy's Edge!!


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> @yulilin3 -- that is so awesome to hear that your daughter is a citizen of Battu!!! I remember my family's first Star Wars Weekend in Florida (which I think was the last year they did that) and she was recognized for her amazing Sabine (Star Wars Rebels) cosplay.by Disney management ... maybe? someone pretty high up, is the way I remember it!
> Anyway, that's awesome that she is part of Galaxy's Edge!!


Miss SWW every summer.  She's having lots of fun


----------



## AcuraTL

LanceQ said:


> Do not, repeat, DO NOT use cardboard tubes at an amusement park.  You will invariably get your daughter's Yogi Bear poster confused with your important work blueprints and will be a laughing stock at your big meeting, despite all of your family's efforts to reach you in time and correct the mix-up.



Oh my nose


----------



## Delilah1310

Are they still serving the vegetarian meatloaf at dinner? I don't see it on the "lunch/dinner" menu on the official DL site, and I know it was a dinner-only option, so maybe that is why.
If they are no longer serving it at ALL, that will change our need to eat at Docking Bay 7 at dinnertime.
thanks in advance!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Delilah1310 said:


> Are they still serving the vegetarian meatloaf at dinner? I don't see it on the "lunch/dinner" menu not he official DL site, and I know it was a dinner-only option, so maybe that is why.
> If they are no longer serving it at ALL, that will change our need to eat at Docking Bay 7 at dinnertime.
> thanks in advance!


It was discontinued.  My vegetarian friend is really sad about it; it was her fav!


----------



## Delilah1310

Skyegirl1999 said:


> It was discontinued.  My vegetarian friend is really sad about it; it was her fav!



oh man! Me too, @Skyegirl1999  - it looked SO good.
Bummer!
thanks for letting me know, though ... helps for planning!


----------



## midnight star

Late Update. I went over to Batuu Saturday night after fireworks. Droid backpacks are still in stock. Still no personality chips. Not sure about the crystals. The creature stall is out of Loth Cats and Porgs, but I think they have everything else.


----------



## avalon451

midnight star said:


> Late Update. I went over to Batuu Saturday night after fireworks. Droid backpacks are still in stock. Still no personality chips. Not sure about the crystals. The creature stall is out of Loth Cats and Porgs, but I think they have everything else.


Thanks for the update! Were you in Oga’s at all? We will be there Wednesday and I’m looking for the Rancor tooth beer flight board.


----------



## midnight star

avalon451 said:


> Thanks for the update! Were you in Oga’s at all? We will be there Wednesday and I’m looking for the Rancor tooth beer flight board.


I went to Oga's on Monday (Labor Day), and they had the boards there.


----------



## mamapenguin

Does anyone have a recommendation for a non-alcoholic drink at Olga’s? I was thinking of trying the hyperdrive punch. We are going at 10:00am.


----------



## DLgal

Delilah1310 said:


> Are they still serving the vegetarian meatloaf at dinner? I don't see it on the "lunch/dinner" menu not he official DL site, and I know it was a dinner-only option, so maybe that is why.
> If they are no longer serving it at ALL, that will change our need to eat at Docking Bay 7 at dinnertime.
> thanks in advance!



Sorry they took away something you were looking forward to, but on another note, I'm so happy I can now get Shaak roast at lunchtime! Yay!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

DLgal said:


> Sorry they took away something you were looking forward to, but on another note, I'm so happy I can now get Shaak roast at lunchtime! Yay!


Oooohhhhh they ARE??? This is very exciting to hear!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

mamapenguin said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a non-alcoholic drink at Olga’s? I was thinking of trying the hyperdrive punch. We are going at 10:00am.


The Blue Bantha is blue milk that is different from what’s sold outside the cantina. It’s not frozen... hard to describe, more like a cold, mostly thawed milk shake? It comes with a cookie on top that is SO good! I wish you could just buy the cookie! But I enjoyed the Blue Bantha. My son and I usually share the drink and the cookie.

Edited: I found my picture.


----------



## DLgal

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Oooohhhhh they ARE??? This is very exciting to hear!



Yes! They streamlined the menu and now it's "lunch and dinner" and the Shaak roast shows up as an option when you do a mobile order during lunchtime.


----------



## midnight star

mamapenguin said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a non-alcoholic drink at Olga’s? I was thinking of trying the hyperdrive punch. We are going at 10:00am.


The Jabba  juice is pretty good and refreshing.


----------



## figment_jii

mamapenguin said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a non-alcoholic drink at Olga’s? I was thinking of trying the hyperdrive punch. We are going at 10:00am.


I tried three of the non-aloholic drinks at Oga's and none of them really wow'd me, but here were my thoughts:

_Blurrgfire_ - Odwalla Lemonade, Pomegranate Juice, and Habanero-Lime. This was probably the best of the three non-alcoholic drinks that we tried. It wasn't spicy, but the pomegranate juice gave it a pretty strong flavor.
_Hyperdrive (Punch It!)_ - Powerade Mountain Berry Blast, White Cranberry Juice, Black Cherry Puree, and Sprite. This was kind of odd. The puree was all on the bottom (not mixed in), giving the drink a blue color. They didn't provide any straws or stir rods, so it wasn't clear how to mix the puree in. Without the puree, the drink was very watery and kind of flavor-less.  When mixed, it was better, but still on the bland side.  Make sure to request a straw or something to stir the drink with.
_Cliff Dweller_ - Citrus Juices, Coconut, Hibiscus-Grenadine, and Seagram's Ginger Ale. The flavor grew on me, but it isn't something that I'd rush back for. It reminded me of slightly watery grapefruit juice.


----------



## Epek

EmJ said:


> Has anyone begun reading the Galaxy Edge Black Spire Outpost book? I just learned of it; it looks like it was released last week. I'm going to get it for DH for Christmas. I think it would be a fun read for him before our trip and will probably get him (even more) excited about seeing Batuu.



Yes! Just started it. I cannot wait to finish and then go back and ask Vi about it. Our interaction with her was limited since all we knew about her was that she’s a Resistance spy. She’s the main character of this book! 
I’m also loving learning more about the areas that are visually very cool, but that I haven’t heard any backstory before. 
I think your husband will love it!


----------



## Delilah1310

figment_jii said:


> _Cliff Dweller_ - Citrus Juices, Coconut, Hibiscus-Grenadine, and Seagram's Ginger Ale. The flavor grew on me, but it isn't something that I'd rush back for. It reminded me of slightly watery grapefruit juice.



Is this the one in the Porg mug?
thnx


----------



## figment_jii

Delilah1310 said:


> Is this the one in the Porg mug?
> thnx


Yes.


----------



## EmJ

Is the blue bantha the only drink topped with a snack?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

EmJ said:


> Is the blue bantha the only drink topped with a snack?


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## DLgal

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Yes, that is correct.



No, not true. The Bloody Rancor also comes with a cookie. It's a meringue shaped like a bone.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

DLgal said:


> No, not true. The Bloody Rancor also comes with a cookie. It's a meringue shaped like a bone.


Oh my gosh you are right!! Totally forgot about that!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Blue Bantha is great- my son and I both devoured ours in minutes haha!

Bummer to hear about the veggie loaf going... there’s really not much to eat for vegetarians in this land and that’s a bummer. The garden spread is good but not too filling. Come on Disney, give me some kind of meatless ronto wrap!


----------



## ten6mom

For those of you who have built a droid and were NOT able to get a personality chip- is the droid still fun?

Also, does anyone know, if I cannot get one on our trip but they come back in stock on a later trip, would I be able to pick one up then?  Would they give me a hard time without building a droid on that particular visit?


----------



## pharmama

ten6mom said:


> For those of you who have built a droid and were NOT able to get a personality chip- is the droid still fun?
> 
> Also, does anyone know, if I cannot get one on our trip but they come back in stock on a later trip, would I be able to pick one up then?  Would they give me a hard time without building a droid on that particular visit?


The droids still do plenty without a personality chip- my kids love theirs even though they were hoping to get chips. The chip just changes some of the sounds they make as well as what areas of SWGE they “respond” to. 

The intent of the chips was to be one of the upgrades or add ons for your droid that could be purchased either at time of build or later on. There are other accessories too such as colored body panels and attachments (especially for the R2 droids). When they had/have the chips they’re on the wall for anyone to buy. That said, they’ve been gone for a while so it’s hard to know if, whenever they come back, they might decide to restrict them like they were doing with kyber crystals for a while... Hopefully not but who knows. I don’t think they been restricting the backpacks which are also a semi-hot commodity (though they seem to be back more steadily recently) so maybe that’s a good sign.


----------



## EmJ

Apologies if this has been asked and answered, but can anyone tell me how the Blue Bantha drink is different than the regular blue milk (other than the cookie topper)? The Oga’s menu says that it the Blue Bantha is “blue milk served chilled”, but is the milk at the milk stand not also chilled?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

figment_jii said:


> I tried three of the non-aloholic drinks at Oga's and none of them really wow'd me, but here were my thoughts:
> 
> _Blurrgfire_ - Odwalla Lemonade, Pomegranate Juice, and Habanero-Lime. This was probably the best of the three non-alcoholic drinks that we tried. It wasn't spicy, but the pomegranate juice gave it a pretty strong flavor...
> _Cliff Dweller_ - Citrus Juices, Coconut, Hibiscus-Grenadine, and Seagram's Ginger Ale. The flavor grew on me, but it isn't something that I'd rush back for. It reminded me of slightly watery grapefruit juice.


Just throwing in a different opinion here:
We've tried both these drinks:
Blurrgfire: Tried this once -- DH ordered this, generally liked it, but found it to be too spicy (he's sensitive to heat/spice). So if you are sensitive to spicy, be careful with this one.
Cliff Dweller: We've had this several times. It can be ordered without the Porg mug for a lower price. It's always been very sweet, like punch, not watery at all, and fairly refreshing each time we've had it. I like it, but find it a bit too sweet. One plus for the Cliff Dweller: With all my allergies, this drink seems to be pretty safe so far, so it is one we do re-order.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

EmJ said:


> Apologies if this has been asked and answered, but can anyone tell me how the Blue Bantha drink is different than the regular blue milk (other than the cookie topper)? The Oga’s menu says that it the Blue Bantha is “blue milk served chilled”, but is the milk at the milk stand not also chilled?


The one from the outside milkstand is like a slushie; it's semi-frozen.  The one inside Oga's is just chilled liquid.


----------



## whistlinmickey

EmJ said:


> Apologies if this has been asked and answered, but can anyone tell me how the Blue Bantha drink is different than the regular blue milk (other than the cookie topper)? The Oga’s menu says that it the Blue Bantha is “blue milk served chilled”, but is the milk at the milk stand not also chilled?


The Blue Milk from the Milk Stand is more of a frozen drink. Kind of like a slushee. The blue milk in the Blue Bantha drink is not frozen, just chilled. And the cookie is delicious!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

theluckyrabbit said:


> Just throwing in a different opinion here:
> We've tried both these drinks:
> Blurrgfire: Tried this once -- DH ordered this, generally liked it, but found it to be too spicy (he's sensitive to heat/spice). So if you are sensitive to spicy, be careful with this one.
> Cliff Dweller: We've had this several times. It can be ordered without the Porg mug for a lower price. It's always been very sweet, like punch, not watery at all, and fairly refreshing each time we've had it. I like it, but find it a bit too sweet. One plus for the Cliff Dweller: With all my allergies, this drink seems to be pretty safe so far, so it is one we do re-order.


When I was at Oga's on 8/26, they weren't letting people order the Yub Nub or Cliff Dweller without the mug.  I've gotten the Yub Nub before for $14 or 15 and was bummed that it wasn't an option that day.  Maybe they're allowing it again now, but heads-up...


----------



## ten6mom

pharmama said:


> The droids still do plenty without a personality chip- my kids love theirs even though they were hoping to get chips. The chip just changes some of the sounds they make as well as what areas of SWGE they “respond” to.
> 
> The intent of the chips was to be one of the upgrades or add ons for your droid that could be purchased either at time of build or later on. There are other accessories too such as colored body panels and attachments (especially for the R2 droids). When they had/have the chips they’re on the wall for anyone to buy. That said, they’ve been gone for a while so it’s hard to know if, whenever they come back, they might decide to restrict them like they were doing with kyber crystals for a while... Hopefully not but who knows. I don’t think they been restricting the backpacks which are also a semi-hot commodity (though they seem to be back more steadily recently) so maybe that’s a good sign.


Good to know; thank you.

So a follow up- if the Personality Chips make the Droid react differently in different areas of SWGE... is there any reason to buy one later (if they're out of stock the day of building) if we DON'T plan to bring the Droid back to SWGE on a later visit?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Skyegirl1999 said:


> When I was at Oga's on 8/26, they weren't letting people order the Yub Nub or Cliff Dweller without the mug.  I've gotten the Yub Nub before for $14 or 15 and was bummed that it wasn't an option that day.  Maybe they're allowing it again now, but heads-up...


Good for people to be aware of -- the option may or may not be available -- but at least they can ask.


----------



## pharmama

ten6mom said:


> Good to know; thank you.
> 
> So a follow up- if the Personality Chips make the Droid react differently in different areas of SWGE... is there any reason to buy one later (if they're out of stock the day of building) if we DON'T plan to bring the Droid back to SWGE on a later visit?



Well they do change the sounds they make. Supposedly they may also change the way they respond to one another- say if you have one with a resistance chip and one with first order and have them near each other - but from what I’ve seen/read that wasn’t a huge difference or even that people couldn’t really get their droids to respond to one another at all. My two DDs droids, one R2, one BB, neither with a chip, don’t really seem to respond or react to one another much.


----------



## ten6mom

pharmama said:


> Well they do change the sounds they make. Supposedly they may also change the way they respond to one another- say if you have one with a resistance chip and one with first order and have them near each other - but from what I’ve seen/read that wasn’t a huge difference or even that people couldn’t really get their droids to respond to one another at all. My two DDs droids, one R2, one BB, neither with a chip, don’t really seem to respond or react to one another much.


Hmmm, interesting; thanks again.

I think, if they happen to be in stock when we go (which is looking more doubtful all the time, apparently) then I will get one, but if they don't, I won't worry about it on a subsequent visit.


----------



## crazycatlady

Oga's Cantina finally loaded the dates for the last week of October but there is no availability for the whole week. Have the times just not been loaded yet or are they really all gone already?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

I think you can still only book two weeks out. 

There have been plenty of day-of reservations available lately - like yesterday, for a party of two, at 11:30, we could have booked 12 or 12:15... plus a bunch of other times. 

(I’d still book early, of course, just pointing out that it’s not crazy competitive or anything.)


----------



## crazycatlady

Thank you! I really couldn't believe they were all gone already. I will check closer to my dates.


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

For those who are looking for popular items, Dok Ondar’s had all kyber crystals except for blue and red today (finally snagged a white one!), and the Droid Depot had a wall full of personality chips and lots of backpacks and serving trays. The CM’s said that they’ve been receiving large shipments on a more regular basis.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Have the porgs been in stock? Our trip in August we checked every day but no such luck. Wasn’t sure if that has been common with the porgs in the Creature Stall being unavailable or if we were just unlucky. We’ll be back in December ready to hunt those porgs again.


----------



## gpjacobs

Is 1.5 hours between reservations at Savi's and Oga's enough? I've heard that the experience at Savi's often doesn't start on time and you're in the outside "holding area" for a bit. Just want to make sure we don't miss our second reservation!


----------



## avalon451

gpjacobs said:


> Is 1.5 hours between reservations at Savi's and Oga's enough? I've heard that the experience at Savi's often doesn't start on time and you're in the outside "holding area" for a bit. Just want to make sure we don't miss our second reservation!


I think it should be plenty; we had reservations last Thursday night for Savi's at 9:10, and Oga's at 10:00. Even though we started about 15 minutes late for Savi's, we were out by 9:45, plenty of time to go check in for Oga's.  Enjoy! We loved the lightsaber experience! Our "Gatherer" leader was SO in character,and she got into a whole ad lib exchange with our 17 y.o. daughter. 

Don't be afraid to come up with a back story for yourself and interact with your Gatherer, or other characters around SW:GE. My DH was telling everybody he was a moisture farmer and didn't want any trouble; he was just looking for scrap metal.  The Gatherer came around and talked to all the little groups of people waiting in the  courtyard.  She was whispering very seriously about the need to be on our guard, and to make sure we trusted our group. because we could be betrayed to the New Order if there were any infiltrators. Most of the other attendees just kind of laughed or didn't know what to say. But when she got to our group and asked if we trusted each other, DH nodded at DD17 and murmured, "Her, we're not sure about." The Gatherer asked her name, and she said it was Finn (Fiona, but she uses Finn for gaming, cosplaying, etc). The Gatherer took her aside and did this whole quiet conversation with her to find out her allegiances. Fiona said out loud, "Listen, my father is a moisture farmer. We don't want any trouble. We're just looking for scrap metal to fix our power converter." Then she told the Gatherer under her breath, "He's working with the Resistance. He's wanted in 12 sectors!" After that, the Gatherer designated her as the group's lookout. She had to be last in, to "make sure and sound the alarm if Storm Troopers show up."  It was so great.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

Are they still releasing more reservations for Oga's the morning of?  We got tickets for a talk show filming on the Universal Lot and wouldn't make it back in time for our reservation. I think we're leaning toward skipping the show due to how much of the day it would take away, plus the fact that we'd be done and heading back right in the middle of after work traffic, but if it's pretty easy to snag another reservation time, that might change things.


----------



## Delilah1310

Does anyone know if there is any Battu merch that is exclusive to DL's Battu?
or is everything also available in WDW, too?


----------



## midnight star

TikiTikiFan said:


> Have the porgs been in stock? Our trip in August we checked every day but no such luck. Wasn’t sure if that has been common with the porgs in the Creature Stall being unavailable or if we were just unlucky. We’ll be back in December ready to hunt those porgs again.


Still no porgs. Also no Loth cats


----------



## figment_jii

Delilah1310 said:


> Does anyone know if there is any Battu merch that is exclusive to DL's Battu?  or is everything also available in WDW, too?


I don't have a definitive answer, but it seems like they're pretty careful to avoid putting Disneyland on anything that is sold in SW:GE.  The only things I've seen that said Disneyland were a few shirts that were sold _outside_ of SW:GE.


----------



## gpjacobs

avalon451 said:


> I think it should be plenty; we had reservations last Thursday night for Savi's at 9:10, and Oga's at 10:00. Even though we started about 15 minutes late for Savi's, we were out by 9:45, plenty of time to go check in for Oga's.  Enjoy! We loved the lightsaber experience! Our "Gatherer" leader was SO in character,and she got into a whole ad lib exchange with our 17 y.o. daughter.
> 
> Don't be afraid to come up with a back story for yourself and interact with your Gatherer, or other characters around SW:GE. My DH was telling everybody he was a moisture farmer and didn't want any trouble; he was just looking for scrap metal.  The Gatherer came around and talked to all the little groups of people waiting in the  courtyard.  She was whispering very seriously about the need to be on our guard, and to make sure we trusted our group. because we could be betrayed to the New Order if there were any infiltrators. Most of the other attendees just kind of laughed or didn't know what to say. But when she got to our group and asked if we trusted each other, DH nodded at DD17 and murmured, "Her, we're not sure about." The Gatherer asked her name, and she said it was Finn (Fiona, but she uses Finn for gaming, cosplaying, etc). The Gatherer took her aside and did this whole quiet conversation with her to find out her allegiances. Fiona said out loud, "Listen, my father is a moisture farmer. We don't want any trouble. We're just looking for scrap metal to fix our power converter." Then she told the Gatherer under her breath, "He's working with the Resistance. He's wanted in 12 sectors!" After that, the Gatherer designated her as the group's lookout. She had to be last in, to "make sure and sound the alarm if Storm Troopers show up."  It was so great.


Thank you! This makes me so more confident with planning ... and that is some major pixie dust you guys experienced. Just fantastic!


----------



## YoDisney

about oga's cantina--we have an upcoming 8:30am rsvp for group of 8 (only option available), do they only serve the bfast drink menu? the lunch & dinner drink menus offer a bit more variety for us to try. the silver lining about our early rsvp is that we do get to experience GE after our cantina experience w/o being in the virtual queue (is what i understand, correct?) if thats the case, we see it as knocking this part of the park down early on.

also, we have 1 guest who wants to build the lightsaber (adult)..are there open times for savi's in the morning that he can walk up & put his name down for? he doesn't have the disneyland app or disney login & is relying on others in the group to book FP, reservations, etc.


----------



## LizzyS

YoDisney said:


> about oga's cantina--we have an upcoming 8:30am rsvp for group of 8 (only option available), do they only serve the bfast drink menu? the lunch & dinner drink menus offer a bit more variety for us to try. the silver lining about our early rsvp is that we do get to experience GE after our cantina experience w/o being in the virtual queue (is what i understand, correct?) if thats the case, we see it as knocking this part of the park down early on.
> 
> also, we have 1 guest who wants to build the lightsaber (adult)..are there open times for savi's in the morning that he can walk up & put his name down for? he doesn't have the disneyland app or disney login & is relying on others in the group to book FP, reservations, etc.



The virtual queue hasn't been used since opening day to the general public.  If something has changed, someone correct me.


----------



## Shewela

figment_jii said:


> Droid Depot Backpacks are backing stock!


Any recent issues with the stock of backpacks in DW? I will be there on Sep 30th and don’t want to lug my kids 3 droids around in those boxes.


----------



## Ride Junkie

Howdy, are there any recent posts regarding Galaxy's Edge strategies / best times of the day to visit?  We're going in a couple of weeks and will probably at least do a walk through, and possibly ride Millennium Falcon depending on the wait times.  The only thing I've heard is that a lot of people run there at rope drop.

Thanks!


----------



## avalon451

We were there Wed-Sun last week. The same strategy holds since the first few weeks after the reservation system ended. It's often mobbed first thing, especially on the weekends. You don't need to use a Magic Morning and spend the entire hour lined up  by Frontier Land in order to run for the Falcon; it's kind of a waste of time, although you might get on fairly quickly  before it builds to a 40-60 minute wait. However, it calms down later in the day, especially mid afternoon. What surprised me was how fast I could get on through the single rider line. I rode 5 times last week, all single rider except once. I don't think I ever waited more than 20 minutes, and mostly I was on in 10. 
Also, the standby wait is often quite a bit shorter than what is posted, according to the experience of several people here, including my one time going standby. Our family is a party of six, so an entire flight crew, and we really wanted to see the whole queue and ride together. The posted time midday was 50 minutes, but we were through in 30. Also, the line moves quite constantly, and there's lots of detail to see, so it's not boring at all. 
Your best bet for now is to download the Disney App and keep an eye on the wait times throughout the day. You'll get a feel for what days and times the line tends to go down.


----------



## Ride Junkie

Thanks a bunch, this is just the info I was looking for.


----------



## Starbuckzombie76

Has anyone taken a lightsaber on Spirit Airlines?Does it really count as your only carryon?


----------



## eeyore70

I am now within my 60 day window so was out making some dining renovations and wanted to make one for the Droid Depot as well.  There isn't anything available past the beginning of October...will more open up later on?  Also it says one person and one guest.  There are three of us in our party.  Can all three go into the building but only two be at the actual counter working on the droid?


----------



## pharmama

eeyore70 said:


> I am now within my 60 day window so was out making some dining renovations and wanted to make one for the Droid Depot as well.  There isn't anything available past the beginning of October...will more open up later on?  Also it says one person and one guest.  There are three of us in our party.  Can all three go into the building but only two be at the actual counter working on the droid?



I believe the SWGE reservations are still only booking 14 days out.

To answer your other question, yes, you can all enter the building.  Half of the building is a store that anyone can enter whether they are there to build a droid or not.  The droid building area is behind a half "fence" in part of the shop.  Depending on how busy it is they will probably let all 3 of you in the build area as well.  We had 2 droid builders and 3 non-builders who accompanied them and no one said anything and that was during the June preview period when there were no reservations and you had to wait in line to build a droid (we waited about 10 min) so it was pretty busy.


----------



## eeyore70

pharmama said:


> I believe the SWGE reservations are still only booking 14 days out.
> 
> To answer your other question, yes, you can all enter the building.  Half of the building is a store that anyone can enter whether they are there to build a droid or not.  The droid building area is behind a half "fence" in part of the shop.  Depending on how busy it is they will probably let all 3 of you in the build area as well.  We had 2 droid builders and 3 non-builders who accompanied them and no one said anything and that was during the June preview period when there were no reservations and you had to wait in line to build a droid (we waited about 10 min) so it was pretty busy.


Thanks so much Pharmama!!


----------



## ZCarroll

There are six of us and they let 2 non builders join the one builder in our party and the other three of us were within talking distance watching... we had reservations but everyone else there were just walk ins


----------



## ten6mom

And for the non-builders, you can SHOP!  That's where I bought the Spira metal gift cards... which is what my son will be using to build his droid next month


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Shewela said:


> Any recent issues with the stock of backpacks in DW? I will be there on Sep 30th and don’t want to lug my kids 3 droids around in those boxes.


This is the DLR forum. For WDW information, try this Superthread: Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Info & Planning.


----------



## coldbeaver

So I will be there this Wednesday (Oogie Boogie this Tuesday). I have one kid building a droid and the other a lightsaber.  I decided to get reservations after 9 since the ride and everything seems a tad slower especially on a Wednesday. Can anyone give me a rough time estimate on how long each on takes to build?

thanks


----------



## hultrain

coldbeaver said:


> So I will be there this Wednesday (Oogie Boogie this Tuesday). I have one kid building a droid and the other a lightsaber.  I decided to get reservations after 9 since the ride and everything seems a tad slower especially on a Wednesday. Can anyone give me a rough time estimate on how long each on takes to build?
> 
> thanks


I’d also be interested to know how long the lightsaber building experience at Savi is.


----------



## tankgirl!

I apologize if this the wrong thread for this query, but I wondered if anyone had advice for someone prone to motion sickness on Smuggler's Run. My family wants to do the ride together, and I can do Star Tours by closing my eyes if it gets too intense, but I don't think that's an option here! Would Engineer be best? What happens if I shirk my duties and just close my eyes? Thanks.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

tankgirl! said:


> I apologize if this the wrong thread for this query, but I wondered if anyone had advice for someone prone to motion sickness on Smuggler's Run. My family wants to do the ride together, and I can do Star Tours by closing my eyes if it gets too intense, but I don't think that's an option here! Would Engineer be best? What happens if I shirk my duties and just close my eyes? Thanks.


You don’t have to check in at your spot; just let the CM know that you don’t want to (they’ll often do it for you because it can be quick and frantic).  Then your position will be automated as if no one is sitting there.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

hultrain said:


> I’d also be interested to know how long the lightsaber building experience at Savi is.



From check in to finish it was about 40 minutes when we did it. For the droid building my son was done in 30 minutes and that was with a lot of dawdling- some in our group were done sooner with the droids.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

tankgirl! said:


> I apologize if this the wrong thread for this query, but I wondered if anyone had advice for someone prone to motion sickness on Smuggler's Run. My family wants to do the ride together, and I can do Star Tours by closing my eyes if it gets too intense, but I don't think that's an option here! Would Engineer be best? What happens if I shirk my duties and just close my eyes? Thanks.


I like the engineer spot because it is the most low key. As the pp said, you can ask the CM (ask quickly -- things happen fast on the MF!) not to check you in to your position. Then just relax. If looking at the screen is too much for you, you can look down or look at the seat back in front of you. And closing your eyes is always an option, too. I find that most of the time, MFSR is less turbulent than ST. So far, motion sickness hasn't been a problem for me -- but I do try to avoid being pilot when I can.


----------



## midnight star

tankgirl! said:


> I apologize if this the wrong thread for this query, but I wondered if anyone had advice for someone prone to motion sickness on Smuggler's Run. My family wants to do the ride together, and I can do Star Tours by closing my eyes if it gets too intense, but I don't think that's an option here! Would Engineer be best? What happens if I shirk my duties and just close my eyes? Thanks.


I would avoid pilot. My friend who gets motion sickness on several rides got motion sickness being pilot. Other positions you can look away. Pilot you can look away but you’ll crash into everything lol


----------



## eeyore70

I saw that reservations just opened for the week before Thanksgiving. So I tried to get a reservation but there is nothing available all day long the entire week.  Are the reservations really all gone already!!  Do they still do standby?  Thanks!


----------



## ImDMous

Reservations for Oga's are still only at 2 weeks out as far as I know so I don't think November is anywhere near bookable yet.


----------



## LanceQ

Does anyone have any updates on the Batuuan spira situation?  Apparently, they're still widely avail at DHS, but I'm hearing lots of second-hand accounts about how CMs at DLR are saying they're gone with no idea of when (if???) they'll be back.


----------



## figment_jii

Is the Batuuan Spira the metal gift card?  If so, they were available over the weekend.  I saw them at the Resistance Kiosk and Droid Depot.


----------



## avalon451

hultrain said:


> I’d also be interested to know how long the lightsaber building experience at Savi is.


We did it on a Thursday 2 weeks ago (Sept 12th); we had reservations for 9:10. It actually started about 9:20 or :25, and we were done by 9:45, plenty of time for our Oga's reservation at 10:00.


----------



## avalon451

tankgirl! said:


> I apologize if this the wrong thread for this query, but I wondered if anyone had advice for someone prone to motion sickness on Smuggler's Run. My family wants to do the ride together, and I can do Star Tours by closing my eyes if it gets too intense, but I don't think that's an option here! Would Engineer be best? What happens if I shirk my duties and just close my eyes? Thanks.


3 of the 6 in our family tend to get motion sickness; DH and my two younger DDs, 17 and 21, got nauseated on ST. However, they all did fine on Smuggler's Run. They were gunners and engineer, and were too busy pushing buttons to watch the screen very closely and feel sick. I didn't have any trouble in any position, but then I don't usually. I do often squinch my eyes on ST, though.


----------



## LanceQ

figment_jii said:


> Is the Batuuan Spira the metal gift card?  If so, they were available over the weekend.  I saw them at the Resistance Kiosk and Droid Depot.



Oh,thank goodness!  

Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

LanceQ said:


> Oh,thank goodness!


Thank the Maker


----------



## julesann

I have a few questions about coordinating a visit to Oga's before HS on a weekday (Wed, Oct 30).  What time would we need to leave Oga's to avoid the after F! exodus and get in a good position to see HS.  I also wonder about the best viewing area and the route to it from Oga's.  And, how much time would you recommend we allot for our first visit to Oga's so I can figure what time to make a reservation.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

tankgirl! said:


> I apologize if this the wrong thread for this query, but I wondered if anyone had advice for someone prone to motion sickness on Smuggler's Run. My family wants to do the ride together, and I can do Star Tours by closing my eyes if it gets too intense, but I don't think that's an option here! Would Engineer be best? What happens if I shirk my duties and just close my eyes? Thanks.


My DGF gets extreme motion on screen based rides and can manage Smuggler's Run by being an engineer and blocking the screen with her hat/hand. I wouldn't worry about informing the CM that you don't want your seat to be "activated" as skipping out on your duties as engineer won't have a major effect on those riding with you. They just end up with less "credits" at the end.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

julesann said:


> I have a few questions about coordinating a visit to Oga's before HS on a weekday (Wed, Oct 30).  What time would we need to leave Oga's to avoid the after F! exodus and get in a good position to see HS.  I also wonder about the best viewing area and the route to it from Oga's.  And, how much time would you recommend we allot for our first visit to Oga's so I can figure what time to make a reservation.


DL has said that HS will show with projections only on weekdays -- fireworks will be shown (conditions permitting) on weekends. I don't know how this would affect your timing. Can you schedule Oga's for after HS? That way you can make sure to get a good spot on Main Street or at the Hub, enjoy the show, then work your way over to the Cantina.


----------



## figment_jii

tankgirl! said:


> I apologize if this the wrong thread for this query, but I wondered if anyone had advice for someone prone to motion sickness on Smuggler's Run. My family wants to do the ride together, and I can do Star Tours by closing my eyes if it gets too intense, but I don't think that's an option here! Would Engineer be best? What happens if I shirk my duties and just close my eyes? Thanks.


I'm also prone to motion sickness and I can't ride Star Tours, but Smuggler's Run doesn't seem to bother me.  I think it's because the screen is much smaller and it's not 3D.  I would also say that being the Engineer or Gunner is probably a better option because you don't have to watch the main screen to fulfill your duties.  Personally, I'd opt for Gunner because there are really only two buttons to press, so if you really needed to close your eyes, you could still press the main button and probably do pretty good.


----------



## hultrain

So, is consensus still to bypass MFSR in the morning and leave it till afternoon once the early crowd is gone? Has that been affected any by Halloween party days?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

hultrain said:


> So, is consensus still to bypass MFSR in the morning and leave it till afternoon once the early crowd is gone? Has that been affected any by Halloween party days?


I haven’t paid attention to party days specifically, but in general, yes, that is a good strategy.


----------



## julesann

theluckyrabbit said:


> DL has said that HS will show with projections only on weekdays -- fireworks will be shown (conditions permitting) on weekends. I don't know how this would affect your timing. Can you schedule Oga's for after HS? That way you can make sure to get a good spot on Main Street or at the Hub, enjoy the show, then work your way over to the Cantina.



Thank you for this idea--I hadn't thought going afterwards.  I think I'd rather go before as DL closes at 10 that night and HS is at 9:30 so not much time.  Does anyone have a recommended time for a reservation at Oga's to then make my way to the Hub by 9:10 or so?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

julesann said:


> Thank you for this idea--I hadn't thought going afterwards.  I think I'd rather go before as DL closes at 10 that night and HS is at 9:30 so not much time.  Does anyone have a recommended time for a reservation at Oga's to then make my way to the Hub by 9:10 or so?


I’d slot at least an hour for Oga’s - it usually takes me about 15-20 minutes to get in.  You’re then supposed to have 45 minutes, although I was there recently where they placed me at the bar and it took 23 minutes for someone to take my order - the party next to me had already been there when I got in, so they waited even longer!

In terms of how long it takes you to get to the hub from there, that’s kind of dependent on you... I haven’t watched HS on a projection-only night, so I don’t know how crowded it gets.


----------



## figment_jii

It's hard to say whether crowds will pick up in October or not, but last week the crowds for Halloween Screams without fireworks were pretty low (on a Thursday).  We wandered out onto Main Street about 10 minutes before the show started and there was plenty of space still available.

Personally, I would probably aim for an Oga's Cantina reservation somewhere around 90 minutes before HS.  The time limit inside the Cantina is about 45 minutes, so that give you some time in case they're running behind for check-in or drinks are slow (it took us about 20 minutes after we were seated to get our drinks).and then time to walk out to Main Street without having to rush.


----------



## ten6mom

Got reservations for Oga's for me and my son (12) and the Droid Depot too, just for good measure.

Hope they still have the personality chips in 2 weeks!  My nephew is there now and got a BB unit with a First Order chip.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

I scored a 9:30 Ogas Cantina reservation on Dec.5 The day ROTR opens. I understand you are allowed into SWGE an hour before your reservation. So, I was thinking of trying to beat the crowds before park opening as we can get in at 8:30?


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Disneytrippin' said:


> I scored a 9:30 Ogas Cantina reservation on Dec.5 The day ROTR opens. I understand you are allowed into SWGE an hour before your reservation. So, I was thinking of trying to beat the crowds before park opening as we can get in at 8:30?



Btw, this is the Disneyland forum.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

I searched for Disneyworld SWGE and this popped up. I'm on a quick lunch break so if anyone can help direct me to the right thread I'd be forever grateful.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Disneytrippin' said:


> I searched for Disneyworld SWGE and this popped up. I'm on a quick lunch break so if anyone can help direct me to the right thread I'd be forever grateful.



Hmm...I rarely venture to the WDW side of the boards. Maybe this one? https://www.disboards.com/forums/star-wars-galaxys-edge-info-planning.204/
Anyway, congrats on scoring a coveted reservation. Enjoy your visit to Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Hmm...I rarely venture to the WDW side of the boards. Maybe this one? https://www.disboards.com/forums/star-wars-galaxys-edge-info-planning.204/
> Anyway, congrats on scoring a coveted reservation. Enjoy your visit to Galaxy's Edge.


Thank you!


----------



## julesann

figment_jii said:


> It's hard to say whether crowds will pick up in October or not, but last week the crowds for Halloween Screams without fireworks were pretty low (on a Thursday).  We wandered out onto Main Street about 10 minutes before the show started and there was plenty of space still available.
> 
> Personally, I would probably aim for an Oga's Cantina reservation somewhere around 90 minutes before HS.  The time limit inside the Cantina is about 45 minutes, so that give you some time in case they're running behind for check-in or drinks are slow (it took us about 20 minutes after we were seated to get our drinks).and then time to walk out to Main Street without having to rush.



Thank you both so much; this is exactly what I was hoping to know.  I am going to try for a 8:00 ressie.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

If anyone is wondering, they’re still releasing a batch of Oga’s reservations at 7am each morning - I wanted something between 3:30-6:00 today, and I checked about a dozen times yesterday for a party of 2 and there was nothing... at 6:56am this morning, I got a 4:25pm reservation for 5!  It also offered 5:00 (I searched for 4:30).

It says on the website that they offer more at 7am, but I wasn’t sure if it was still easy to get reservations then... seems to be (even though they’d released early).

R2-Izzy is ready to head back to Batuu today:


----------



## theluckyrabbit

@Skyegirl1999 : Izzy's stylin'! Love it!


----------



## Lm3js

LanceQ said:


> Do not, repeat, DO NOT use cardboard tubes at an amusement park.  You will invariably get your daughter's Yogi Bear poster confused with your important work blueprints and will be a laughing stock at your big meeting, despite all of your family's efforts to reach you in time and correct the mix-up.


Love this reference!


----------



## teach1abc

We have a trip booked in January. I just saw that the Rise of the Resistance opens 10 days later. My Star Wars obsessed son is going to be soooo disappointed to just miss it! When do they start doing soft openings to test out the rides? I am wondering if there will be any chance for him to go on it?


----------



## maxiv

Hey guys,

I was lucky enough to spend a few days at Disneyland & DCA last week.

I often listen to Disney theme park music loops while working, so I was wondering if there is any of the music of Galaxy's Edge out there?
I'm really surprised that I can't easily find the loop from Oga's Cantina or the entrance to Galaxy's Edge on Youtube.....maybe someone of you knows where to find those?


----------



## TinkerTay

I know there are a few places to listen to the DJ R3X playlist, but it is available on ITunes for $9.99 for the entire album... or individual songs are $1.29  
Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Oga's Cantina: R3X's Playlist #1 by Various Artists
https://music.apple.com/us/album/star-wars-galaxys-edge-ogas-cantina-r3xs-playlist-1/1478016479


----------



## theluckyrabbit

I think the music is also available on Spotify.


----------



## maxiv

Thanks guys! Found it on Spotify - but that's without his own "narration". 
I hope it'll turn up on Youtube some day, but for now that'll do


----------



## midnight star

A while ago I remember people were asking about requesting pilot. I went on today and requested pilot and they gave it to me. If I hadn't requested pilot I would've for sure gotten engineer since I was right behind a group of 5, but instead they pulled a single rider for that group.


----------



## maxiv

I'm really not sure if the following is going to be an exposure of my lack of anatomical knowledge of animals, but....

I had a shaak roast for dinner last week.
They're just regular ribs, right?
So, isn't the structure of it meant to be meat-bone-meat-bone-meat-bone and so on?
The way I know spareribs, you can cut the meat between two bone parts and that way take that one individual piece into your hands and nibble on it till there's only bone left.
In my Shaak Roast, however, all the bones were connected by another bone piece at a right angle, so it wasn't easy to cut between the pieces of bone. But when trying hard enough, I could get my (dull) knife through the bone piece at the end - so _was that even a real bone_????
This might sound crazy, but I suspect that they _somehow even theme the food _to make it resemble like it's from some kind of weird space animal (a Shaak!).

What do you guys think!??


----------



## VandVsmama

I'm curious because we are going to DL in March with some family friends, 1 of whom is a huge Star Wars fan like our family is.  We're all very excited about it.  I've read lackluster reviews/accounts on another website.  And a friend of mine on Facebook (who's a So Cal local & an AP holder) said recently that she's been twice now and thinks it's just ok, doesn't like that there's only 1 ride, and doesn't think it was worth Disney raising ticket prices for.  However, that friend isn't necessarily a Star Wars fan.

Here on DISboards, however, I've read anecdotally here and there that people have really enjoyed it.  I apologize if this has been asked already in another thread.  If you enjoyed SWGE, what were some of the things that you enjoyed the most?  About how much time in your day would you recommend for a 1st-timer to allot for it?


----------



## SteveH

We were there this summer and enjoyed it, went back several times for Smuggler Run and just to explore the land.  My wife and I are going to WDW in February and plan on visiting again, and being able to ride on the Rise of the Resistance.  Neither of our trips were planned around or based on going to SWGE, in fact I was very nervous for our July trip and the potential impact it could have had, but the massive crowds didn't materialize and I think we benefited since the crowds throughout the DL parks seemed lighter. 

A few thoughts, do download the Disney Play app, its fun to be able to activate things in Batuu with the games.  The details around the park are amazing, and well worth taking it slow to soak all of that in.  The hairy one-eyed space squid that shows up when you get a drink of water in the market area is a fun piece of star wars history.  My wife and son enjoyed building their droids.   

We made a mistake and tried to visit Batuu on a Magic Morning, but it doesn't open early.  The crowds to get in that day were the biggest we've seen in our 5 days and the line for Smugglers Run quickly went up to a couple of hours we bailed on Batuu that morning and went back in the late afternoon and waited about 45 minutes for the ride.  If you can go during fireworks it's pretty amazing, seeing the fireworks right above the Spires.  But to be aware it is very LOUD, we saw a number of young children having issues. 

By the time you go Rise of the Resistance will be open so hard to say what crowds will be like then.


----------



## BadPinkTink

I loved Batuu and how they have created Star Wars Galaxy's Edge. I'm a solo visitor so I have the luxury of being totally selfish and not having to compromise for any one. 

I did 2 visits to Batuu in early July. I did Smugglers Run multiple times single rider, and got all 3 positions. 

I did mobile ordering for food in Docking Bay 7 and bypassed the confused families trying to find something for their picky eater kids. 

I created my own back story, and was able to have great interactions with the citizens of Batuu. 

I made sure to learn Batuu words and phrases before my visit.

I did 2 reservations at Oga's Cantina, love that place. 

Having watched all the movies, I was on the hunt for all the subtle references built into the theming. 

The only downside was that my phone was not compatible with the Disney Play App so I couldn't do all the interactive things.

Basically you get what you put in. If you play along, have bothered to research and are open to new experiences, then you will have a blast.

If you are passive, know nothing about anything, have not even bothered to look at the Disney website to see that Oga's is a standing bar with no food and you just want to watch a screen like in Star Tours and you want regular theme park food then you will not enjoy Batuu.


----------



## VandVsmama

BadPinkTink said:


> I loved Batuu and how they have created Star Wars Galaxy's Edge. I'm a solo visitor so I have the luxury of being totally selfish and not having to compromise for any one.
> 
> I did 2 visits to Batuu in early July. I did Smugglers Run multiple times single rider, and got all 3 positions.
> 
> I did mobile ordering for food in Docking Bay 7 and bypassed the confused families trying to find something for their picky eater kids.
> 
> I created my own back story, and was able to have great interactions with the citizens of Batuu.
> 
> I made sure to learn Batuu words and phrases before my visit.
> 
> I did 2 reservations at Oga's Cantina, love that place.
> 
> Having watched all the movies, I was on the hunt for all the subtle references built into the theming.
> 
> The only downside was that my phone was not compatible with the Disney Play App so I couldn't do all the interactive things.
> 
> Basically you get what you put in. If you play along, have bothered to research and are open to new experiences, then you will have a blast.
> 
> If you are passive, know nothing about anything, have not even bothered to look at the Disney website to see that Oga's is a standing bar with no food and you just want to watch a screen like in Star Tours and you want regular theme park food then you will not enjoy Batuu.



Oh, coming up with your own backstory...what a great idea!  Thanks for suggesting that! I'm totally going to have our group do that.


----------



## VandVsmama

SteveH said:


> We were there this summer and enjoyed it, went back several times for Smuggler Run and just to explore the land.  My wife and I are going to WDW in February and plan on visiting again, and being able to ride on the Rise of the Resistance.  Neither of our trips were planned around or based on going to SWGE, in fact I was very nervous for our July trip and the potential impact it could have had, but the massive crowds didn't materialize and I think we benefited since the crowds throughout the DL parks seemed lighter.
> 
> A few thoughts, do download the Disney Play app, its fun to be able to activate things in Batuu with the games.  The details around the park are amazing, and well worth taking it slow to soak all of that in.  The hairy one-eyed space squid that shows up when you get a drink of water in the market area is a fun piece of star wars history.  My wife and son enjoyed building their droids.
> 
> We made a mistake and tried to visit Batuu on a Magic Morning, but it doesn't open early.  The crowds to get in that day were the biggest we've seen in our 5 days and the line for Smugglers Run quickly went up to a couple of hours we bailed on Batuu that morning and went back in the late afternoon and waited about 45 minutes for the ride.  If you can go during fireworks it's pretty amazing, seeing the fireworks right above the Spires.  But to be aware it is very LOUD, we saw a number of young children having issues.
> 
> By the time you go Rise of the Resistance will be open so hard to say what crowds will be like then. View attachment 440257



I love the idea of seeing fireworks from that vantage point.  Your picture is great!


----------



## BadPinkTink

VandVsmama said:


> Oh, coming up with your own backstory...what a great idea!  Thanks for suggesting that! I'm totally going to have our group do that.



It was easy for me 
I'm from Ireland and scenes from The Force Awakens and The Last Jedi were filmed here. An island off our south coast was used as the Planet Achtoo, where  Luke Skywalker was in hiding. It's also the home of the Porgs. 

My back story is that I am from the planet Hibernia, which is in the same Galaxy as Achtoo. Hibernia is the Latin name for Ireland.


----------



## midnight star

I’m not a big star wars a fan, and I really like Galaxy’s edge. What I like about it is it feels like you’re literally on a different planet. From the sounds as you enter, to the batuu language, it doesn’t feel like you’re at Disneyland. I find the ride more enjoyable than star tours. 

Since I’m not a star wars a fan, when I first went, I didn’t really know what I was looking at and I didn’t understand any of the references. I’ve Learned about Star Wars over time as I’ve visited. I think this has helped me not be so critical of the land. 

My only annoyance with star wars is that everything over there is more expensive. $100 droids, $200 light sabers, $40 plush toys that are labeled as “adoptable creatures”,  and $8 drinks in a tiny cup can turn a lot of people off. 

I have gone with some people who aren’t fans of it. They mostly complained about lack of entertainment, and things to do for kids. Which I totally understand! I have a pass so I will go there to just wander and look. If you are there for a limited time, wandering may not be something you want to do.


----------



## soniam

I'm a medium Star Wars fan, maybe serious. Does having an R2D2 birthday cake as a kid or wearing a Jawa costume to see Force Awakens on xmas day count as serious  Anyway, I loved the land. Lots of cool details. Felt very Star Wars to me. I do feel that the atmosphere isn't as exciting as I would like. I went during D23 Expo, 8/23. I visited the land on 3 separate days. I am also a Harry Potter fan and have been to both Wizarding Worlds in Orlando multiple times. I felt a much deeper emotional connection with the Wizarding Worlds though. I think, for me, it's the lack of music in Batuu. I think once ROTR opens, it will help to invigorate the atmosphere more. Liked Smuggler's Run, and I did gunner 3 times. I did learn how to shoot without looking at the panel much, so I got to watch the whole ride. I might be easy to please though. I wish there were more snacks and more vegetarian ones. There really isn't anything sweet to eat, except the kind of yucky popcorn.


----------



## crystal1313

I am torn, while our initial visit was super exciting (In June during the reservation period), looking back now, I do wish there was MORE.  Don't get me wrong, the details are incredible!  Walking up and seeing the Falcon was an amazing moment!  Piloting the Falcon was even better.......but....besides Oga's there wasn't much else for us to enjoy.  We did not and most likely will not ever do the drioid or lightsaber build.  We really enjoyed walking around and looking at all the details, but don't see us doing that on every trip.  We are very much looking forward to experiencing Rise, but will not make a special trip for it like we did for Galaxy's Edge.  

I think, being your first trip, you will also enjoy walking around and taking in all the details.  It is impressive!  I enjoyed piloting the Falcon the most!  Also enjoyed having a beverage at Oga's.  DJ Rex is adorable!  I would say at least an hour to an hour and a half (depending on crowds) to walk around and take everything in, not including ride time for SR or a reservation in Oga's.  More time if you plan on building a droid or lightsaber.  We didn't check out the antiquities store last time or try blue milk.  Those are on the list for our November trip.  Have fun!!


----------



## BadPinkTink

I guess another positive for me is the alcohol.  I know there is plenty available in California Adventures, and in Downtown Disney , but it just feels a nice to have that option in the Main Park too. As a solo female I dont go to bars on my own, but Ogas Cantina and Disney Parks in general are a safe place for me to have a drink and experience a bar.  Im not there to get dunk but to enjoy 1 or 2 drinks in a fun place.


----------



## justlai87

I like Galaxy's Edge.  I understand people's complaints about it not being tied to the original trilogy, but I've been wanting Disney to create something original experiences that aren't straight from films or TV.  While GE is still Star Wars, I appreciate that there is still some originality to the story behind the land.

One improvement I'd like to see in Galaxy's Edge is the addition of kinetic energy.  Go to any other land in the park and there's kinetic energy (Astro Orbitor in Tomorrowland, Dumbo/Casey Jr/Teacups in Fantasyland, river traffic in New Orleans, etc.), which helps set the atmosphere of the land.  I know there were plans for a Bantha ride.  It's a shame they cut it because it would've added so much more to the area.


----------



## VandVsmama

justlai87 said:


> I like Galaxy's Edge.  I understand people's complaints about it not being tied to the original trilogy, but I've been wanting Disney to create something original experiences that aren't straight from films or TV.  While GE is still Star Wars, I appreciate that there is still some originality to the story behind the land.
> 
> One improvement I'd like to see in Galaxy's Edge is the addition of kinetic energy.  Go to any other land in the park and there's kinetic energy (Astro Orbitor in Tomorrowland, Dumbo/Casey Jr/Teacups in Fantasyland, river traffic in New Orleans, etc.), which helps set the atmosphere of the land.  I know there were plans for a Bantha ride.  It's a shame they cut it because it would've added so much more to the area.



A bantha ride would have been cool!  Or an Endor speeder bike ride.


----------



## azdisneylover

maxiv said:


> I'm really not sure if the following is going to be an exposure of my lack of anatomical knowledge of animals, but....
> 
> I had a shaak roast for dinner last week.
> They're just regular ribs, right?
> So, isn't the structure of it meant to be meat-bone-meat-bone-meat-bone and so on?
> The way I know spareribs, you can cut the meat between two bone parts and that way take that one individual piece into your hands and nibble on it till there's only bone left.
> In my Shaak Roast, however, all the bones were connected by another bone piece at a right angle, so it wasn't easy to cut between the pieces of bone. But when trying hard enough, I could get my (dull) knife through the bone piece at the end - so _was that even a real bone_????
> This might sound crazy, but I suspect that they _somehow even theme the food _to make it resemble like it's from some kind of weird space animal (a Shaak!).
> 
> What do you guys think!??



To me, it sounds where the ribs are connected to the sternum.


----------



## gottalovepluto

I haven’t done it at DLR but I swung through in WDW did Smuggler’s Run and went back later for Oga’s. I’m not a fan but it was neat. I walked through in like 20 mins but I can see how a fan could spend an hour enjoying all the stuff not including the ride, light saber or droid building obviously. Smugglers Run was ok to me, must do for a fan obviously. Oga’s is a one time must do- but it’s expensive! My one glass of wine at WDW was like $17 plus tip! Cool but I’ll only return if I’m in the park with a friend who is a fan.

The detail is excellent. Everyone should at least walk through the land later in the day. Yeah, they screwed up not having the main ride operating but all the rest of the land details are there!


----------



## maxiv

maxiv said:


> I'm really not sure if the following is going to be an exposure of my lack of anatomical knowledge of animals, but....
> 
> I had a shaak roast for dinner last week.
> They're just regular ribs, right?
> So, isn't the structure of it meant to be meat-bone-meat-bone-meat-bone and so on?
> The way I know spareribs, you can cut the meat between two bone parts and that way take that one individual piece into your hands and nibble on it till there's only bone left.
> In my Shaak Roast, however, all the bones were connected by another bone piece at a right angle, so it wasn't easy to cut between the pieces of bone. But when trying hard enough, I could get my (dull) knife through the bone piece at the end - so _was that even a real bone_????
> This might sound crazy, but I suspect that they _somehow even theme the food _to make it resemble like it's from some kind of weird space animal (a Shaak!).
> 
> What do you guys think!??


No one got an opinion on this?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

maxiv said:


> No one got an opinion on this?


The Shaak Roast is described as a pot roast, not ribs, When we had it (a while ago), I don't remember any bones, unless it was more like short ribs. But it definitely wasn't like spare ribs. Has it changed so much?


----------



## maxiv

Sorry, I meant the Smoked  Kaadu Ribs!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

maxiv said:


> Sorry, I meant the Smoked  Kaadu Ribs!


Ah, that makes more sense! Hmmm, I don't remember any weird bones, although you are right that the knife was flimsy. However, I do remember the corn & blueberry muffin/cake.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

maxiv said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was lucky enough to spend a few days at Disneyland & DCA last week.
> 
> I often listen to Disney theme park music loops while working, so I was wondering if there is any of the music of Galaxy's Edge out there?
> I'm really surprised that I can't easily find the loop from Oga's Cantina or the entrance to Galaxy's Edge on Youtube.....maybe someone of you knows where to find those?


According to my e-mail Oga's is available on these streaming media:



It's listed as Playlist #1 so maybe there's a Playlist #2 eventually?

Also it lists YouTube but I hadn't clicked on that since I have Spotify and that's easier to listen to it on. Here's the link though for YouTube that Disney gave out: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLiNVoBckLqLkZiHccDJk_lYiUrlESFO9z


----------



## figment_jii

I've had the Kaadu ribs and I'm pretty sure they're just normal ribs with a "Star Wars"-esque name.  I've occasionally come across ribs that are connected by pretty tough cartilage that almost like another bone, especially when trying to cut them with a flimsy knife.


----------



## midnight star

That’s one serious Wookie


----------



## pharmama

R3X's Playlist #1 is also available to stream on Amazon Music in addition to the listing above.

I do wish it had his dialogue on it too...


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

We will be there in 9 days... have a ressie for Ogas for a Saturday around lunch. Trying to figure out when we should try and ride... we are night owls... does everyone rush over to SWGE after the late F! showing? Thinking about getting in line at like 11:30 pm or something.... 

Also have a strange wondering... it is obvious where the other ride is going to be when it opens? I’ve seen a lot of video and stuff and have been casually wondering if you can tell where the missing piece of the equation is going...


----------



## figment_jii

To some degree, yes, I think it's pretty obvious where RotR will be when it opens.  Right now, it might be possible to walk by without noticing because there isn't really much happening over there, but once it opens, I doubt it'll be that quiet/empty in that area. 

If you wander over to the Resistance Camp/Area, you'll see the ride entrance (it's on the same side as the two shopping kiosk).  It looks like a ride entrance, down to the already installed FP scanners.  There are usually a couple of CMs standing under the entrance to answer guest questions.  As you walk from the Resistance Camp/Area back into Critter Country, you can see the queue area on the right as well (it doesn't look very shaded...but there are fans already installed).


----------



## Purrkins

evanstrouge said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Wife and I going to Disneyland in early December and wanting to know how to reserve (if possible) or strategies to ride the Millennium Falcon, how to make Cantina Reservations? This would be our first time to Disneyland's Galaxy's Edge. We would be arriving around 5pm.  We are *not* staying at one of the Disney hotels.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


You can make reservations day of on the Disney website for Oga's. They open at 7 AM and require a credit card deposit. Check in 15-minutes before your reservation time. Single Rider is the way to go if on Smuggler's Run.


----------



## Becca1007

Purrkins said:


> You can make reservations day of on the Disney website for Oga's. They open at 7 AM and require a credit card deposit. Check in 15-minutes before your reservation time. Single Rider is the way to go if on Smuggler's Run.


Actually, reservations are available now further in advance for Oga's Cantina. But yes check in 15 minutes before your reservation time.


----------



## HannaBelle

Vala said:


> Airport security in Germany confiscated my toy lightsaber from the "Build your own lightsaber" years ago. Classified it as a weapon. Wish I was kidding.


I absolutely believe it:

https://reason.com/2014/10/29/tsa-confiscares-raygun-belt-buckle-becau/


----------



## bethwc101

BadPinkTink said:


> It was easy for me
> I'm from Ireland and scenes from The Force Awakens and The Last Jedi were filmed here. An island off our south coast was used as the Planet Achtoo, where  Luke Skywalker was in hiding. It's also the home of the Porgs.
> 
> My back story is that I am from the planet Hibernia, which is in the same Galaxy as Achtoo. Hibernia is the Latin name for Ireland.


Skellig Rock or something right? We visited the area right around the time filming was finished and the locals said they got photos with all the actors who were there. We saw TONS of photos of SW actors with people on the local pubs


----------



## bethwc101

Purrkins said:


> You can make reservations day of on the Disney website for Oga's. They open at 7 AM and require a credit card deposit. Check in 15-minutes before your reservation time. Single Rider is the way to go if on Smuggler's Run.





Becca1007 said:


> Actually, reservations are available now further in advance for Oga's Cantina. But yes check in 15 minutes before your reservation time.



We decided on Sat to do a last minute trip this Wed and Thurs. It says lunches and dinner res are all booked.
So I'm guessing the day of booking is gone


----------



## Skyegirl1999

bethwc101 said:


> We decided on Sat to do a last minute trip this Wed and Thurs. It says lunches and dinner res are all booked.
> So I'm guessing the day of booking is gone


No, I posted that I did it last Friday.  If you go on the Oga’s page on the DL site, it says some are still same-day.


----------



## StarlitNight05

So it's still 14 days in advance to book Oga's, right? I keep getting worried they will switch it and I'll lose my chance to book in advance!


----------



## Purrkins

bethwc101 said:


> We decided on Sat to do a last minute trip this Wed and Thurs. It says lunches and dinner res are all booked.
> So I'm guessing the day of booking is gone



Actually, the opposite. Advance reservations were booked when I went spur of the moment in August but when I logged in at 7AMish on the bus from the parking garage to DL I had my pick of times for both Oga's and Savi's. I think a VERY small percentage is actually available for the advance reservation with a much larger percentage being held back for day of.


----------



## BadPinkTink

bethwc101 said:


> Skellig Rock or something right? We visited the area right around the time filming was finished and the locals said they got photos with all the actors who were there. We saw TONS of photos of SW actors with people on the local pubs



Yes thats the name of the island. Mar Hammill loved the area and would pop up in all sorts of places when he wasnt filming and post on social media.

And its because of the real location Skellig Michael ruins that they created Porgs. The island is actually a world heritage site due to the ruins and because of the huge colonies of nesting birds, in particular Puffins.  When they were filming they couldnt get a clear shot of the island, the ruins or Mark Hammill without Puffins being in the shots. So they decided to crated the creature Porg to disguise the real Puffins in the shots.


----------



## Self-Rescuing Princess

Is  The Catina still only 14 days?


----------



## gpjacobs

Self-Rescuing Princess said:


> Is  The Catina still only 14 days?


Yes, I believe so!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Self-Rescuing Princess said:


> Is  The Catina still only 14 days?


Yes, with additional reservations released for the day at 7am each morning.


----------



## Keyframer30

BadPinkTink said:


> And its because of the real location Skellig Michael ruins that they created Porgs. The island is actually a world heritage site due to the ruins and because of the huge colonies of nesting birds, in particular Puffins.  When they were filming they couldnt get a clear shot of the island, the ruins or Mark Hammill without Puffins being in the shots. So they decided to crated the creature Porg to disguise the real Puffins in the shots.




That sounds like a lot of unnecessary work. I'm not gonna bother asking my friends at ILM to see if that is true but as someone that worked in VFX...it would be easier to just have Compositors paint out the Puffins in Nuke rather than create CG Porgs and then have a team of Animators keyframe animate/matchmove over Puffins...and then sent it back to have them comp them in....but then again, that's just me...


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Keyframer30 said:


> That sounds like a lot of unnecessary work. I'm not gonna bother asking my friends at ILM to see if that is true but as someone that worked in VFX...it would be easier to just have Compositors paint out the Puffins in Nuke rather than create CG Porgs and have to then have a team of Animators keyframe animate/matchmove over Puffins...and then sent it back to have them comp them in....


https://www.starwars.com/news/designing-star-wars-the-last-jedi-part-1-how-porgs-were-hatched


----------



## BadPinkTink

Keyframer30 said:


> That sounds like a lot of unnecessary work. I'm not gonna bother asking my friends at ILM to see if that is true but as someone that worked in VFX...it would be easier to just have Compositors paint out the Puffins in Nuke rather than create CG Porgs and have to then have a team of Animators keyframe animate/matchmove over Puffins...and then sent it back to have them comp them in....



For transparency sake, this is where my information came from

https://www.starwars.com/news/designing-star-wars-the-last-jedi-part-1-how-porgs-were-hatched
*Creature concept designer Jake Lunt Davies interview with www.starwars. com December 15 2017*
"From what I gathered, Rian Johnson had gone to shoot this sequence on Skellig Michael, which is the real island location that stands in for Ahch-To, and that island is covered in puffins. It’s a wildlife preserve and everywhere you look there are hundreds of birds dotted around the landscape. From what I gathered, Rian, in a positive spin on this, was looking at how can he work with this. You can’t remove them. You physically can’t get rid of them. And digitally removing them is an issue and a lot of work, so let’s just roll with it, play with it. And so I think he thought, “Well, that’s great, let’s have our own indigenous species.” We’d already started work on the Caretakers, which again was a brief from Rian. We’d just been told “puffin people.” Yeah, there was going to be this race of people and puffins again were a source of inspiration for Rian. The puffins were sort of a big influence on everything, really. "


----------



## Keyframer30

https://www.starwars.com/news/designing-star-wars-the-last-jedi-part-1-how-porgs-were-hatched
Well what do you know! I stand corrected. I guess that the hard way was the only way! Interesting!


----------



## figment_jii

For those that are interested in the personality chips and what they do...I finally got one (well, okay, all six...but that's a different story ) and had a chance to play with it in the parks a few weeks ago...

There are *six* different personality chips that are compatible with both the R2 and BB-8 units. Resistance chips are orange or blue, First Order chips are red or black, and Smuggler ships are purple or grey. You can tell which type of chip is based on the symbol on the back of the package.  Once placed in your droid, the chip changes the sounds the droid makes. I don't speak droid well enough to know if they're saying anything different (  ), but the chips to change the pattern of beeps and the tone of the beeps.  So, if you bought all six chips, you could listen to your droid beep in six different sets of tones (one at a time because the droid can only have one chip in at a time).

The other, and potentially more fun, effect of having a personality chip in your droid is the ability to interact with other droids.  Only the droid with the chip will interact, but it will respond to droids without a chip.  I was had the chip in my droid and was standing by the Haunted Mansion entrance (so no longer in SW:GE) and suddenly he started beeping.  I was confused until I noticed that a group that had just sat down on the bench next to me also had a droid.  I asked and none of their droids had a chip.  It happened again when I was over at the Stage Door Cafe and on Main Street, so it seems like a droid with a chip will beep to acknowledge another nearby droid (seems like it has to be pretty close - I'm guessing maybe 5 feet or so at most).


----------



## ten6mom

figment_jii said:


> For those that are interested in the personality chips and what they do...I finally got one (well, okay, all six...but that's a different story ) and had a chance to play with it in the parks a few weeks ago...
> 
> There are *six* different personality chips that are compatible with both the R2 and BB-8 units. Resistance chips are orange or blue, First Order chips are red or black, and Smuggler ships are purple or grey. You can tell which type of chip is based on the symbol on the back of the package.  Once placed in your droid, the chip changes the sounds the droid makes. I don't speak droid well enough to know if they're saying anything different (  ), but the chips to change the pattern of beeps and the tone of the beeps.  So, if you bought all six chips, you could listen to your droid beep in six different sets of tones (one at a time because the droid can only have one chip in at a time).
> 
> The other, and potentially more fun, effect of having a personality chip in your droid is the ability to interact with other droids.  Only the droid with the chip will interact, but it will respond to droids without a chip.  I was had the chip in my droid and was standing by the Haunted Mansion entrance (so no longer in SW:GE) and suddenly he started beeping.  I was confused until I noticed that a group that had just sat down on the bench next to me also had a droid.  I asked and none of their droids had a chip.  It happened again when I was over at the Stage Door Cafe and on Main Street, so it seems like a droid with a chip will beep to acknowledge another nearby droid (seems like it has to be pretty close - I'm guessing maybe 5 feet or so at most).


Thank you for this! My niece and nephew got BB units last week (I know my nephew chose a First Order chip) and my son plans to get an R2 Unit next week so we are hoping there are still personality chips when we go!


----------



## midnight star

figment_jii said:


> For those that are interested in the personality chips and what they do...I finally got one (well, okay, all six...but that's a different story ) and had a chance to play with it in the parks a few weeks ago...
> 
> There are *six* different personality chips that are compatible with both the R2 and BB-8 units. Resistance chips are orange or blue, First Order chips are red or black, and Smuggler ships are purple or grey. You can tell which type of chip is based on the symbol on the back of the package.  Once placed in your droid, the chip changes the sounds the droid makes. I don't speak droid well enough to know if they're saying anything different (  ), but the chips to change the pattern of beeps and the tone of the beeps.  So, if you bought all six chips, you could listen to your droid beep in six different sets of tones (one at a time because the droid can only have one chip in at a time).
> 
> The other, and potentially more fun, effect of having a personality chip in your droid is the ability to interact with other droids.  Only the droid with the chip will interact, but it will respond to droids without a chip.  I was had the chip in my droid and was standing by the Haunted Mansion entrance (so no longer in SW:GE) and suddenly he started beeping.  I was confused until I noticed that a group that had just sat down on the bench next to me also had a droid.  I asked and none of their droids had a chip.  It happened again when I was over at the Stage Door Cafe and on Main Street, so it seems like a droid with a chip will beep to acknowledge another nearby droid (seems like it has to be pretty close - I'm guessing maybe 5 feet or so at most).


I have a red first order chip for mine. They are so fun to play with! Did you by chance pay attention to how it moves around certain parts of the land? Maybe I am not paying attention as much, but I feel like it moved more without the chip? Or maybe I need to hang around the first order side more?


----------



## figment_jii

There didn't seem to be a huge difference in terms of how much the droid moved/made sound with the personality chip.  It did seem like he beeped less overall with the chip in, but he did beep more often when in the "right" area.  It was most noticeable with the Smuggler chip and over near the Cantina and Millennium Falcon.  I didn't notice a lot of difference between the Resistance chip in the Resistance area or First Order chip in the First Order area.  All chips seemed pretty much the same in the area near the Droid Factory, which is where he's usually the most active.


----------



## StarlitNight05

For those who have done Oga's, what is your favorite drink with alcohol?  I'm having a hard time deciding what I'm going to order!


----------



## LanceQ

StarlitNight05 said:


> For those who have done Oga's, what is your favorite drink with alcohol?  I'm having a hard time deciding what I'm going to order!



Fuzzy Tauntaun is a must.

I'm also partial to Jet Juice and the Dagobah Slug Slinger.


----------



## StarlitNight05

LanceQ said:


> Fuzzy Tauntaun is a must.
> 
> I'm also partial to Jet Juice and the Dagobah Slug Slinger.


Thanks! The Fuzzy Tauntaun was high on my list.  And the Jet Juice sounds amazing -- I love bourbon. I'm thinking I may have to make two reservations during our visit.


----------



## oumagic

StarlitNight05 said:


> Thanks! The Fuzzy Tauntaun was high on my list.  And the Jet Juice sounds amazing -- I love bourbon. I'm thinking I may have to make a two reservations during our visit.


I thought the same thing and we have two reservations next week at 9ish pm on tues/thurs. If for some reason we don’t enjoy the first one, we will cancel the second one. I doubt that will be the case and we may try to get in another time during the day


----------



## LanceQ

StarlitNight05 said:


> Thanks! The Fuzzy Tauntaun was high on my list.  And the Jet Juice sounds amazing -- I love bourbon. I'm thinking I may have to make a two reservations during our visit.



I made three reservations on my visit.  So I was able to have 6 drinks of my own, plus a few tastes of my friend's. 

I'm not much of a beer fan, but the beers I tried off of him were excellent!  (but I can't recall which ones they were....)  

And I never got bored with Oga's, it was a trip!  Go, go, go!


----------



## EmJ

LanceQ said:


> I made three reservations on my visit.  So I was able to have 6 drinks of my own, plus a few tastes of my friend's.
> 
> I'm not much of a beer fan, but the beers I tried off of him were excellent!  (but I can't recall which ones they were....)
> 
> And I never got bored with Oga's, it was a trip!  Go, go, go!


Are there any limits on how many alcoholic drinks a single person is allowed to consume in one visit? _I.e._, If DH and I order three alcoholic drinks and one non-alcoholic drink between us, would he be allowed to consume all three alcoholic drinks? There's a good possibility I'll have to take The Boy out before the 45 minutes is up, leaving DH to attend to the drinks.


----------



## LanceQ

EmJ said:


> Are there any limits on how many alcoholic drinks a single person is allowed to consume in one visit? _I.e._, If DH and I order three alcoholic drinks and one non-alcoholic drink between us, would he be allowed to consume all three alcoholic drinks? There's a good possibility I'll have to take The Boy out before the 45 minutes is up, leaving DH to attend to the drinks.



Only two drinks per visit, tops.  Doesn't matter if they're alcoholic or not.

Oh, I see what you're asking.  If he has your second drink....honestly, the bartenders wouldn't be paying that close attention.  Don't worry about it.


----------



## julesann

I notice there are 3 ways into SWGE.  I will be arriving around 7:30 p.m. on a Wednesday later this month so it will be dark.  Which route would you recommend for the best introduction to this land?


----------



## bethwc101

I am currently in Galaxy's Edge right now. I noticed one merch item they have are pilot helmets. I was thinking about getting one for my husband and one for my father, but I couldn't tell if they were going to be big enough for them.
I sat down on a rock next to the merch area and watched as in a 5-minute span over 11 grown men walked straight to the helmets to try them on. And it didn't fit. It barely fit on a child's head.
It's interesting that this item is such a quick draw for grown men, because it's likely something they all grew up wanting, but Disney seemed to miss the mark as they put it as a child size. I know for a fact if they had fit an adult I would have purchased two right then and there, one for my husband and one for my father. I just don't know how they missed it so bad on this one as I just watched many grown men walkaway dejected that this souvenir was not made for adults. And it's one of the few souvenirs nearly full of stock.

Edit to add, just mentioned this to a CM who informed me there is a plastic liner on the inside that can be removed and can fit an adults head.
They need to advertise this somewhere


----------



## LanceQ

EmJ said:


> Are there any limits on how many alcoholic drinks a single person is allowed to consume in one visit? _I.e._, If DH and I order three alcoholic drinks and one non-alcoholic drink between us, would he be allowed to consume all three alcoholic drinks? There's a good possibility I'll have to take The Boy out before the 45 minutes is up, leaving DH to attend to the drinks.



Still.  Be subtle about it.  Keep your "second" drink in front of you and have him drink from it.  Couldn't hurt to be a little careful.


----------



## Rose77

Do they usually have most of the colors & parts available for building droids at Droid Depot, or do they tend to run out of some pieces/colors? We are planning to visit next week.


----------



## midnight star

EmJ said:


> Are there any limits on how many alcoholic drinks a single person is allowed to consume in one visit? _I.e._, If DH and I order three alcoholic drinks and one non-alcoholic drink between us, would he be allowed to consume all three alcoholic drinks? There's a good possibility I'll have to take The Boy out before the 45 minutes is up, leaving DH to attend to the drinks.


They don't pay attention much in there. My friends and I have each ordered 2 drinks then shared so we can try them all.


----------



## ChadHitchGhost

Before my Disneyland trip 2 weeks ago I had a tough time figuring out how I was going to get my Lightsaber home.  There are many mixed reports about TSA and airlines allowing/denying lightsabers on board, so I wanted to ship it but information online is limited.   So this is for the benefit of those searching for the same information.  These are the exact steps (with photos!) of how I shipped it home.  I shipped it on a Wednesday afternoon and it arrived the next Wednesday.

1) First I built it, obviously.  Its an awesome experience and I highly recommend it.
2) They will not ship it from Savi's workshop.  The Disneyland hotel and Grand Californian will *NOT *ship it home either.  I asked multiple times at the front desk.  You have to take it to the First Order shop in Galaxy's Edge.  So take lots of pictures with it first and enjoy it before shipping it out.
3) Keep your receipt, it is required to ship it home.
4) At the First Order you will be given a couple options for shipping.  I picked the fastest at 4 days. (It took 5 business days.)  It was a flat $40. They had a slower option but I didn't catch the price.   
5) The First Order will have you fill out a shipping form and attach your original receipt to it.

6) Mine shipped via FedEx and because I signed up for FedEx notifications, I got a couple email notifications a couple days before it arrived.

7) It was packed with the sleeve you are given as you walk out of Savi's.  It was then wrapped in bubble wrap to fit the box.  The box was topped with paper filler.  It was well packed and very safe in the box.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

julesann said:


> I notice there are 3 ways into SWGE.  I will be arriving around 7:30 p.m. on a Wednesday later this month so it will be dark.  Which route would you recommend for the best introduction to this land?


I’d enter through Frontierland.


----------



## figment_jii

Rose77 said:


> Do they usually have most of the colors & parts available for building droids at Droid Depot, or do they tend to run out of some pieces/colors? We are planning to visit next week.


When I was there a few weeks ago, I don't think they've gotten restocked with all of the color combinations (at least I didn't see the solid purple BB-8 body) yet.  That being said, it did seem like they have a pretty good selection.  Are you looking for a specific color or part?



julesann said:


> I notice there are 3 ways into SWGE.  I will be arriving around 7:30 p.m. on a Wednesday later this month so it will be dark.  Which route would you recommend for the best introduction to this land?


Have they began letting guests in during EMH/MM?  They didn't used to open the land until the park opened to everyone.  That being said, assuming they're letting everyone in via any of the entrances, Frontierland is probably the fastest to get to (and the will involve the least amount of backtracking if they're restricting access to just Critter Country).


----------



## avalon451

figment_jii said:


> Have they began letting guests in during EMH/MM? They didn't used to open the land until the park opened to everyone. That being said, assuming they're letting everyone in via any of the entrances, Frontierland is probably the fastest to get to (and the will involve the least amount of backtracking if they're restricting access to just Critter Country).


I believe the OP said 7:30 p.m., so evening. I concur about Frontierland entrance.


----------



## ImDMous

bethwc101 said:


> I am currently in Galaxy's Edge right now. I noticed one merch item they have are pilot helmets. I was thinking about getting one for my husband and one for my father, but I couldn't tell if they were going to be big enough for them.
> I sat down on a rock next to the merch area and watched as in a 5-minute span over 11 grown men walked straight to the helmets to try them on. And it didn't fit. It barely fit on a child's head.
> It's interesting that this item is such a quick draw for grown men, because it's likely something they all grew up wanting, but Disney seemed to miss the mark as they put it as a child size. I know for a fact if they had fit an adult I would have purchased two right then and there, one for my husband and one for my father. I just don't know how they missed it so bad on this one as I just watched many grown men walkaway dejected that this souvenir was not made for adults. And it's one of the few souvenirs nearly full of stock.
> 
> Edit to add, just mentioned this to a CM who informed me there is a plastic liner on the inside that can be removed and can fit an adults head.
> They need to advertise this somewhere



Yeah, we always go over and look at them, every time we're there.  Always try to get one on, never works.  Even if you did take out the liner, we can never even get one on our heads.  The parts at the jaw that stick out really don't flex much and have always stopped us from getting it anywhere near on.  It really is dumb, everyone in my group always wants one, probably more than one, if they fit.  Maybe some day...  or maybe we just all have big heads...


----------



## figment_jii

avalon451 said:


> I believe the OP said 7:30 p.m., so evening. I concur about Frontierland entrance.


Oops...you're right.  It was morning, so my brain thought 7:30 in the morning!


----------



## waltonmkb

What is anyone's best guess on adding Fastpass to SWGE rides?  I can't even imagine what the standby line for ROTR will be.  We're going in May 2020 and with little kids, it would be really hard to stand in a 4+ hour line!


----------



## EmJ

waltonmkb said:


> What is anyone's best guess on adding Fastpass to SWGE rides?  I can't even imagine what the standby line for ROTR will be.  We're going in May 2020 and with little kids, it would be really hard to stand in a 4+ hour line!


Stand by (ba dum bum!) on this question. These kinds of lines were also anticipated for MFSR, but never materialized beyond the first couple of days. I think its anyone's guess whether ROTR will still be commanding 4+ hour lines in May, four months after its opening. Even Hagrid's Coaster, which is immensely popular and opened to 10 hour waits in August, is now consistently under 2.

ETA: To answer your actual question, I think Disney has said that neither MFSR or ROTR will open with FastPass, so even if they do get it eventually, I'd be surprised to see FastPass next spring.


----------



## Rose77

figment_jii said:


> When I was there a few weeks ago, I don't think they've gotten restocked with all of the color combinations (at least I didn't see the solid purple BB-8 body) yet.  That being said, it did seem like they have a pretty good selection.  Are you looking for a specific color or part?



My kids both want to make an R2 unit. One wants to make one that is mostly black with a clear dome head and the other wants to do one that is mostly red with a red flattened-cone shaped head (Sorry, not sure what to call this shape.) I've told them to have a backup choice in case what they want is gone. Just wondering if they need to have a backup to their backup.


----------



## Kestryl

Any Porg updates? (Puppet, “handmade” doll style, or shoulder versions- I need them all!)


----------



## midnight star

Rose77 said:


> My kids both want to make an R2 unit. One wants to make one that is mostly black with a clear dome head and the other wants to do one that is mostly red with a red flattened-cone shaped head (Sorry, not sure what to call this shape.) I've told them to have a backup choice in case what they want is gone. Just wondering if they need to have a backup to their backup.


Like this? I think someone said it’s an  r6. There’s another one with a similar head with 3 “eyes” or dots


----------



## Marshmelo

Does anyone know what time the Oga’s reservations open up 14 days before? My 2 week day is Sunday.


----------



## Rose77

midnight star said:


> Like this? I think someone said it’s an  r6. There’s another one with a similar head with 3 “eyes” or dots


Yes, that is the one!


----------



## julesann

Marshmelo said:


> Does anyone know what time the Oga’s reservations open up 14 days before? My 2 week day is Sunday.



I am wondering this also. At 6:30 a.m. this morning (DLR time), I can't get any reservations for Oga's for 14 days out--ie  Saturday the 19th.  I can't tell if they are already all gone or if they aren't released until 7 am?


----------



## julesann

julesann said:


> I am wondering this also. At 6:30 a.m. this morning (DLR time), I can't get any reservations for Oga's for 14 days out--ie  Saturday the 19th.  I can't tell if they are already all gone or if they aren't released until 7 am?



I see them available now for Saturday the 19th.  Does that mean that reservations are released at 7 a.m. DLR time?


----------



## msteddom

I just looked in the Droid Depot.  It was 11 AM on Saturday 10/5.  There were only about 5 backpacks left on the shelves.  There were plenty of personality chips.


----------



## ten6mom

msteddom said:


> I just looked in the Droid Depot.  It was 11 AM on Saturday 10/5.  There were only about 5 backpacks left on the shelves.  There were plenty of personality chips.


Well, I would love to get a backpack but apparently it's not to be.  We won't be there until this Thursday.  

I should have had my sister pick me up one when she was there last week!


----------



## Kestryl

There right now- there are zero gift cards and no Porg puppets.

I know shoulder porgs were being sold in Downtown Disney before, but I didn’t see any today. Not sure where they would be.


----------



## LanceQ

Kestryl said:


> There right now- there are zero gift cards



CRAP

I really need at least one gift card, but I won't be going back until RoTR is open.  I seriously hope they still have 'em then!


----------



## smitty0705

julesann said:


> I am wondering this also. At 6:30 a.m. this morning (DLR time), I can't get any reservations for Oga's for 14 days out--ie  Saturday the 19th.  I can't tell if they are already all gone or if they aren't released until 7 am?



wondering the same!! I’m trying to get reservations for the 20th but don’t see them open yet?! Thought it would be 7:00 am PST today?


----------



## Marshmelo

smitty0705 said:


> wondering the same!! I’m trying to get reservations for the 20th but don’t see them open yet?! Thought it would be 7:00 am PST today?



Same here! I’m wondering if 8am DLR time?


----------



## smitty0705

Marshmelo said:


> Same here! I’m wondering if 8am DLR time?


Glad it’s not just me! I can’t stop refreshing.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Have the porgs been completely out of stock since the opening? Seems like I haven’t seen any reports about them being restocked. We want one so so bad! August no such luck and now hoping they’ll have them in December! But if they’ve been completely out of stock this whole time.... makes me wonder if they’ll come back or not?


----------



## midnight star

TikiTikiFan said:


> Have the porgs been completely out of stock since the opening? Seems like I haven’t seen any reports about them being restocked. We want one so so bad! August no such luck and now hoping they’ll have them in December! But if they’ve been completely out of stock this whole time.... makes me wonder if they’ll come back or not?


I think they sold out in early July. I remember playing with one around that time, then when I went back a week later to buy the Loth Cat, they were gone.


----------



## Marshmelo

smitty0705 said:


> Glad it’s not just me! I can’t stop refreshing.



Still nothing for me!


----------



## smitty0705

Marshmelo said:


> Still nothing for me!


Me neither!


----------



## HydroGuy

smitty0705 said:


> Glad it’s not just me! I can’t stop refreshing.


Same for me! If it works let me know. I want to get Oct 20.


----------



## smitty0705

HydroGuy said:


> Same for me! If it works let me know. I want to get Oct 20.



Its strange that it hasn’t come up yet. Everyone report back here when you’ve gotten it to work! Our trip is only 1 day so I’ve gotta get it right.


----------



## smitty0705

I called but was told there wasn’t any availability and just encouraged to keep checking. They confirmed it usually opens at 7 am PST 14 days before.


----------



## Marshmelo

smitty0705 said:


> I called but was told there wasn’t any availability and just encouraged to keep checking. They confirmed it usually opens at 7 am PST 14 days before.



There’s no way it did. I was on there at 2 minutes til up through quarter after constantly refreshing. Thanks for calling and letting us know what they said though.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Marshmelo said:


> There’s no way it did. I was on there at 2 minutes til up through quarter after constantly refreshing. Thanks for calling and letting us know what they said though.


As someone who’s booked a lot of Oga’s, I’m sure they’re just not up yet - they’re not all consistent about their timing.  I understand the frustration when you only have a day or limited days, but that’s just how it’s been. 

Try not to stress - don’t forget that they’re still releasing day-of reservations at 7 each morning, too - those have good availability. (I get that people like to have confirmed plans before then, but just bringing that up to diffuse stress!)

They also have taken walk-ups the last two times I’ve been.  It depends how long the outside line is.


----------



## smitty0705

I agree, they definitely didn’t open yet. Keeping my fingers crossed I’m around when it does!


----------



## LanceQ

smitty0705 said:


> I called but was told there wasn’t any availability and just encouraged to keep checking. They confirmed it usually opens at 7 am PST 14 days before.



I tried to make Oga's reservations 4 days out.  There was nothing.  I kept checking over the next few days and MANY slots opened up.  Wound up going to Oga's three times.

Don't stress.  People cancel, reservations come back up and go away all the time.  Just keep checking frequently, but you don't need to obsessively hit refresh over and over at the starter pistol.


----------



## HydroGuy

FWIW, yesterday I checked for Oct 19 and same thing - nothing was open. When I looked at Oct 19 this morning (13 days out), there were some open slots for the 19th in the AM and PM. At the moment (10:47AM PDT) there still are some openings for the AM.


----------



## Delilah1310

Anyone looking for an Oga's reservation for Thursday, Oct. 10?
I have one for three people at 8:30 p.m. that I am about to cancel.

If you are interested, let me know so I can wait and cancel when you are able to check for it.
No guarantees, but sometimes you can grab it right when it gets put back in the options within a minute or two of me cancelling.

LMK.
Thnx!

ETA = this is gone. thnx


----------



## PoohBearFriends

I am checking to see if the movements and 4D effects of FOP is used on Smuggler's Run at all.  I do fine on Star Tours but my vestibular system was taken out of commission on FOP and I couldn't function for the rest of the day.  I was born with crossed eyes and have had 9 surgeries to correct them so it had something to do with the full movement and flying effects on FOP vs Star Tours.  I can ride Roller Coasters, even upside down for a couple times in a row, then I have to take a break but I am ok the rest of the day if I don't overdo.  

So anyone with info is appreciated.  

Thanks


----------



## twodogs

I was booking for Saturday 10/19.  I started checking at 0655 California time.  Nothing until about 0711 California time, then it opened up for my day, as well as same day reservations for that day.  Same day went quickly but there were some as OP said.  I had better luck actually picking a clock time rather than “lunch”.  When I picked “lunch”, it only gave me two choices of times.  When I picked “330” or something, it gave me numerous choices.  Very weird system and I don’t understand why it is not just a computer program that “opens” the booking right at 0700 like the FP system at WDW.  UGH but I got what we needed in the end (albeit with a little less sleep!).


----------



## Skyegirl1999

twodogs said:


> I was booking for Saturday 10/19.  I started checking at 0655 California time.  Nothing until about 0711 California time, then it opened up for my day, as well as same day reservations for that day.  Same day went quickly but there were some as OP said.  I had better luck actually picking a clock time rather than “lunch”.  When I picked “lunch”, it only gave me two choices of times.  When I picked “330” or something, it gave me numerous choices.  Very weird system and I don’t understand why it is not just a computer program that “opens” the booking right at 0700 like the FP system at WDW.  UGH but I got what we needed in the end (albeit with a little less sleep!).


Oh, I’m glad you mentioned the time thing - I’ve found that to be 100% true for many DL reservations, but for sure Oga’s.  Last time we went to Lamplight, picking “lunch” gave us nothing, but picking noon gave us a 1:00!  So strange.

And often if you just pick “lunch” for all reservations, it’ll only give you like two times for two restaurants, but if you pick 12:30 or something, a bunch more options will show up.  We went to Blue Bayou on a whim a few weeks ago because a 1:30 showed up when we searched by times that morning.

Anyway, that’s a great and useful tip.


----------



## Marshmelo

Just got my Oga’s ADR for 10/20 at 6:30! Go get them!


----------



## smitty0705

Marshmelo said:


> Just got my Oga’s ADR for 10/20 at 6:30! Go get them!



Got mine too! Hooray!


----------



## HydroGuy

Marshmelo said:


> Just got my Oga’s ADR for 10/20 at 6:30! Go get them!





smitty0705 said:


> Got mine too! Hooray!


Me three. 5:45PM on the 20th.


----------



## LizzyS

Did I dream this or did Disney say that Oga's and Savi's reservations would eventually be available at 60 days out?


----------



## figment_jii

You weren't dreaming it.   




> To make your trip planning easier and give you more flexibility, Oga’s Cantina now offers advance reservations, which are highly recommended because walk-in opportunities are limited. Soon, Oga’s Cantina (as well as Savi’s Workshop) will follow the 60-day reservation process currently offered for restaurants and experiences requiring reservations.


----------



## EmJ

figment_jii said:


> You weren't dreaming it.


I wish they would get to this soon! 14 days is really pushing my mental tolerance for "last minute" planning, lol.


----------



## Kestryl

They had the gift cards today at the First Order store! We didn’t see them elsewhere.

ETA: they also had droid backpacks available.


----------



## zmpayne

Are reservations for Oga’s still required? I tried looking on the app for them and don’t see anything in there. I know it was 2 weeks prior to your trip you could make them but not seeing them on there.


----------



## teruterubouzu

It is still on the website listed as two weeks prior. I almost missed it because it was at the top instead of where you'd expect it alphabetically. 
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland/ogas-cantina/


----------



## Marshmelo

I just made mine the other day and they weren’t showing up on the day 2 weeks before. It was the next day for me before they showed up, so 13 days. Keep checking.


----------



## zmpayne

They are on there now. Must needed time to update. I mightve been a bit early here on the east coast!


----------



## LLDisneyland

Hi, we plan to try to go to Smuggler's Run at rope drop on Friday.  Will all 3 entrances to the land be open and which one would you recommend we use?  Thanks!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

LLDisneyland said:


> Hi, we plan to try to go to Smuggler's Run at rope drop on Friday.  Will all 3 entrances to the land be open and which one would you recommend we use?  Thanks!


The Critter Country entry is the only one open in the first hour or two the park is open, so you have to line up at Adventureland/Frontierland for rope drop and hustle a LONG way.  Be warned that unless you’re quick and able to stay at the front of the pack for an extended journey, you’ll be hitting MFSR at the longest wait of the day - since most people go there first, the wait peaks early and then dies down later.

If you can stay at the front of the pack and walk on, great... but otherwise, I’d hit it later.


----------



## ten6mom

There are tons of droid backpacks and personality chips today!


----------



## pharmama

Yes, seems to be good supplies of backpacks and chips. Also got a Spira gift card at the First Order shop. 

No Porgs or Loth cats


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Skyegirl1999 said:


> The Critter Country entry is the only one open in the first hour or two the park is open, so you have to line up at Adventureland/Frontierland for rope drop and hustle a LONG way.  Be warned that unless you’re quick and able to stay at the front of the pack for an extended journey, you’ll be hitting MFSR at the longest wait of the day - since most people go there first, the wait peaks early and then dies down later.
> 
> If you can stay at the front of the pack and walk on, great... but otherwise, I’d hit it later.



This was not the case a few weeks ago. The entrance from the Frontierland Trail right past Fantasyland was open right at 8, this was for Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Elk Grove Chris said:


> This was not the case a few weeks ago. The entrance from the Frontierland Trail right past Fantasyland was open right at 8, this was for Saturday and Sunday.


Oh, that’s new, then, thanks for the info.!


----------



## 2tinkerbell

My DD is obsessed with seeing SWGE this December.  We are going the 5th through the 9th.  She is wanting to build a droid and a light saber. I am just not sure when to do this.  We won't be into the Parks until around 1pm on the 5th. Is that too late to build a light saber at Savi's?  Can you schedule it ahead of time or do you have to wait until that morning at 7am?  How fast are the reservations for Savi's going?  

Another question pertains to the payment.  I know that when you make the reservation that there is a $199.99 plus tax charge/hold put on your credit card.  My DD has her birthday money that she is saving for her saber.  Can she pay for it when we go?  Will the charge be off my credit card?  

TIA


----------



## avalon451

2tinkerbell said:


> My DD is obsessed with seeing SWGE this December.  We are going the 5th through the 9th.  She is wanting to build a droid and a light saber. I am just not sure when to do this.  We won't be into the Parks until around 1pm on the 5th. Is that too late to build a light saber at Savi's?  Can you schedule it ahead of time or do you have to wait until that morning at 7am?  How fast are the reservations for Savi's going?
> 
> Another question pertains to the payment.  I know that when you make the reservation that there is a $199.99 plus tax charge/hold put on your credit card.  My DD has her birthday money that she is saving for her saber.  Can she pay for it when we go?  Will the charge be off my credit card?
> 
> TIA


You can schedule Savi's 2 weeks in advance. So pretty much pick whatever time you think would work best for your daughter. The reservations are right up until (I think) half an hour before closing? Anyway, late. We did ours at 9 p.m. What we liked about that is that when we came out, it was dark, and we could flourish our light sabers and take pictures, since they showed up so cool in the dark. 



I believe she'll be able to pay with her own money-- not positive, I'd call and ask them. You do need to have photo i.d. and the credit card you reserved with, but they don't charge it till you check in, and I'm guessing you could pay with cash. If not, I guess she could just pay you back. 

Also, I'm pretty sure from what I've heard that the reservations aren't going that fast, although that may change for busy December. So maybe try for your reservation right at 14 days out.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMouse

Sorry if answered in this thread already, but confused - Is it 14 days or 60 days out for Oga's Canteen reservations?  I'm trying at 60 days now and nothing available.  Do Disney hotel guests get advance reservations ahead of the pack?  And lastly. what time does the reservations open?  Midnight?  Thank you.


----------



## BadPinkTink

MickeyMinnieMouse said:


> Is it 14 days or 60 days out for Oga's Canteen reservations?


Disneyland California is 14 days out



MickeyMinnieMouse said:


> Do Disney hotel guests get advance reservations ahead of the pack?


No not at Disneyland California



MickeyMinnieMouse said:


> And lastly. what time does the reservations open?


7am LA time


----------



## superme80

I just got back from Disneyland. We did the Light Saber experience for my husband. We were able to book a 3:55 pm experience the day before around 1 pm.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMouse

BadPinkTink said:


> Disneyland California is 14 days out
> 
> 
> No not at Disneyland California
> 
> 
> 7am LA time


Thank you!


----------



## dina444444

_Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland Resort is about to get a whole lot tastier this week! We’ve got an intergalactic shipment of several new menu items flying into the Black Spire Outpost this week, and you won’t want to miss them. But first, I have some exciting news regarding our bookable _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge experiences.
Starting on Oct. 21, to make your trip planning easier and give you more flexibility, Oga’s Cantina (as well as Savi’s Workshop and Droid Depot) will begin offering advance reservations up to 60 days in advance, following the 60-day reservation process currently offered for restaurants and experiences requiring reservations throughout the Disneyland Resort. Each of these experiences makes for an unforgettable visit to the planet of Batuu. Whether you’re making your own lightsaber at Savi’s Workshop, building your very own custom astromech droid unit at Droid Depot, or sipping on a delicious concoction with DJ R-3X at Oga’s Cantina, you’re sure to have blast. These popular experiences book up quickly, so be sure to check out the Disneyland Resort website or the Disneyland app to make your reservations today! 
Now, on to the FOOD! There are five new items located throughout the land that you just have to try, all available starting on Oct. 16. Here are all the juicy details: 



At Oga’s Cantina, a new charcuterie plate will join the menu: the Happabore Sampler featuring a selection of cured meats, artisan cheeses, pickled and preserved rations, and crackers. It’s the perfect shareable bite to munch on while you sip on the many delicious concoctions Oga has to offer.



If you’re picking up a shipment at Docking Bay 7 Food & Cargo, you’ll definitely want to try the new Garden Patty Bun! This new kid’s meal features a bao bun, roasted carrots, house sauce, and an orange.



Speaking of plant-based, there’s a new Ronto-less Garden Wrap coming to Ronto Roasters featuring plant-based sausage, spicy kimchi slaw, sweet pickled cucumber, and Gochujang spread all wrapped in pita. Also being added to the Ronto Roaster menu is Kyryll Pork Rinds with cinnamon-sugar served in a MSE-6 Series Repair Droid souvenir vessel. 



Finally, right next door at Kat Saka’s Kettle, you’ll soon be able to snack on chocolate popcorn with Crait Red Salt (this salt comes from Crait, the now-uninhabited red mineral world dusted by a layer of white salt which reflects the planet’s sunlight. Once a Rebel Alliance outpost, the planet has now become a safe haven for the fleeing Resistance forces). 
All five of these new items are exclusive to _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland Resort and will be available beginning Oct. 16. And don’t forget, you can skip the line and order in advance with mobile ordering on the Disneyland app.* Mobile ordering is available for Docking Bay 7 Food & Cargo, Ronto Roasters, and the Milk Stand.  
To learn more about all of the food and beverage offerings throughout the Black Spire Outpost, check out our Foodie Guide to _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge, the Disneyland Resort website, or the Disneyland app. Happy snacking, travelers!  
_*Mobile ordering is subject to restrictions and change without notice.  Message, data and roaming rates may apply to the use of the Disneyland app. Availability subject to handset limitations and features may vary by handset or service provider. Coverage and app stores not available everywhere. If you’re under 18, get your parents’ permission first._


Source


----------



## Skyegirl1999

I wonder if Oga’s will still offer same-day reservations in addition to the ones offered 60 days out.

Batuu is definitely in need of more food options, and while these are a step in the right direction, I’m not sure any of these items will be a “must try” draw...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

The charcuterie plate at Oga's will be a welcome addition to the menu. But, while I'm thankful for any progress,  there is still much room for improvement in the  food department on Batuu...


----------



## AndrewC

I agree. I wish the charcuterie plate had a vegetarian option where they just doubled up on a couple of the other things and removed the meat. They're going all plant based and then the super super easy change like that they don't offer. Things like that really make me scratch my head, it seems like it would be so easy in food service to make a modification like that a menu option rather then design something specific from the ground up. (Don't get me wrong, I love that they're doing that, but still...)

I love how right after I stressed on making all my 14 day reservations they decide to change it to 60 days. I'm surprised they didn't do that back when the reservations for getting into the land were lifted.

I wish Batuu had been designed with a table service location themed to the world. That could have been so fantastic! I wonder if they still have room to add something like that as the years go by (and as the space themed WDW location proves to be crazy popular, as I'm sure it will be).


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ming-to-star-wars-galaxys-edge-in-disneyland/


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I wonder if Oga’s will still offer same-day reservations in addition to the ones offered 60 days out.
> 
> Batuu is definitely in need of more food options, and while these are a step in the right direction, I’m not sure any of these items will be a “must try” draw...


God I hope so because we very rarely plan visits 60 days out. 

I have to agree with you on the new food. I was very excited to start reading but it all fell a little flat for me. Although I’ll definitely try the popcorn. I hope it has real chocolate on it a la “moose munch” and not cocoa powder dust or something.


----------



## LanceQ

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ming-to-star-wars-galaxys-edge-in-disneyland/



This is a legitimately bad idea and, what's more, an utterly unnecessary one.  There is simply no reason to do this, no demand for it.

Disneyland is a locals park where many people go with little to no advanced planning.  This penalizes those people as it increases the chances there will be limited to no available reservations for those spontaneous (aka - MOST) visitors.


----------



## AndrewC

avalon451 said:


> You can schedule Savi's 2 weeks in advance. So pretty much pick whatever time you think would work best for your daughter. The reservations are right up until (I think) half an hour before closing? Anyway, late. We did ours at 9 p.m. What we liked about that is that when we came out, it was dark, and we could flourish our light sabers and take pictures, since they showed up so cool in the dark.
> 
> View attachment 443310
> 
> I believe she'll be able to pay with her own money-- not positive, I'd call and ask them. You do need to have photo i.d. and the credit card you reserved with, but they don't charge it till you check in, and I'm guessing you could pay with cash. If not, I guess she could just pay you back.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure from what I've heard that the reservations aren't going that fast, although that may change for busy December. So maybe try for your reservation right at 14 days out.



Do they still have those really neat metal gift cards? She might be able to buy one (currency conversion ) and then use that to pay for the saber and keep the metal gift card.


----------



## pharmama

AndrewC said:


> Do they still have those really neat metal gift cards? She might be able to buy one (currency conversion ) and then use that to pay for the saber and keep the metal gift card.


Lately Spira (the metal gift cards) have been available only in the First Order shop but I hear they move them around and only offer in one or two places at a time. I got one last weds at that shop.

They are pretty cool and do make a neat souvenirs- good idea for her to do that!

For the new food- I was just wondering when I was there the other night how soon they would change or add to the offerings at Kat Saka’s. The Outpost Mix was so gross- I’ve yet to hear anyone say they liked it (though I’m sure there are a few folks out there who do).  Kat Saka’s was deserted that evening when the rest of Batuu was fairly busy.


----------



## VandVsmama

I'm pleased to see the new food options.  My DH eats keto and so do a couple of friends who are going with us to DL next March, so it's great that there will be some options that appear to be pretty keto friendly.


----------



## rteetz

LanceQ said:


> This is a legitimately bad idea and, what's more, an utterly unnecessary one.  There is simply no reason to do this, no demand for it.
> 
> Disneyland is a locals park where many people go with little to no advanced planning.  This penalizes those people as it increases the chances there will be limited to no available reservations for those spontaneous (aka - MOST) visitors.


Lots of Disneyland restaurants do 60 day ADRs. Yes Oga’s isn’t a restaurant but it’s popular enough to demand this.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I’m stoked to see a vegetarian option for Ronto Roasters! Especially after hearing again and again how that’s the only good food in SWGE! 

I feel like they need to add some simple food items even if it breaks the theme. Gimme a pretzel cart. Or some churros. The picky eaters need a refuge.


----------



## bwvBound

TikiTikiFan said:


> I’m stoked to see a vegetarian option for Ronto Roasters! Especially after hearing again and again how that’s the only good food in SWGE!
> 
> I feel like they need to add some simple food items even if it breaks the theme. Gimme a pretzel cart. Or some churros. The picky eaters need a refuge.


Oh, a Lightsaber-shaped pretzel would be great!  Or, perhaps, a BB-8 pretzel?  Yes!  Please!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LanceQ said:


> This is a legitimately bad idea and, what's more, an utterly unnecessary one.  There is simply no reason to do this, no demand for it.
> 
> Disneyland is a locals park where many people go with little to no advanced planning.  This penalizes those people as it increases the chances there will be limited to no available reservations for those spontaneous (aka - MOST) visitors.



as a non-local who did go to Disneyland, I found the lack of being able to book things further in advance very annoying and stressful 

I think a combination would likely work best - so have like 1/2 the slots for advanced reservation and 1/2 for walk up or something


----------



## Delilah1310

We just got back from our first Battu visit and just in case anyone is still interested in other people's reviews/impressions ...

I am a really big Star Wars fan ... not massive enough to know everything in cannon, but a vested fan and really looking forward to seeing this land.
And unfortunately, I was underwhelmed.
Perhaps I had built it up too much, but there was just something off or missing that I can't quite put my finger on.

We started with a ride on the Millennium Falcon: Smuggler's Run. I had purposely avoided details about the ride itself, but knew about the queue and how we would be assigned jobs, etc. Our group of 3 was paired with a mom and two littles (maybe 4 or 5) and none of us had done the ride before. We got in, it asked us to test a button and then Hondo came on the screen and started to talking about how the Falcon was broken, he talked to Chewie about it, they argued a bit, they told us it still was not working properly and to wait. A few second later, a CM popped in and "wasn't that great? Do you want to ride again?" 
I was so confused. Was this the ride? Was that it? None of us had ridden before, so none of us knew.
I told him I didn't think anything had happened and he just repeated "Do you want to ride again?" He hustled us out into a hallway with three other teams, who were just as confused. Then they moved us all back into the ship's bridge/waiting area with other teams. We were given new color team cards and waited to be called again.
This time it worked as expected and we did our run. I see what people mean about hitting the engineer button and watching out the front. It is not easy to do both and not a great experience. My son was a pilot and he said took him a minute to figure it out because he had to pull the lever down to make the ship go up and vice versa. I feel like you need to ride this one a couple times to get a full quality experience. Our first - and only - time was just a ball of confusion.

Speaking of confusion, we had our Oga's reservation and entered the cantina about on time. The hostess led us to the bar, where were we stacked two deep with a group still in front of us at the bar. She told us we could move up to the bar when they finished. Well, they ordered a second drink, so we were just standing between the bar and a table not sure what to do. The bartender asked us what we wanted, and we ordered, then he said there was some space farther down, so we headed over there. Turns out, though, that group had just moved from the bar to a standing table when another group left the standing table (like you would do in a normal bar) but then the hostess came over and told them they couldn't move like that and had to go back to bar so we all squished in. My husband and 11 year old son (who I didn't think could be at the bar itself) were more than ready to go - uncomfortable and didn't like their drinks. I was trying to make the best of it, but agree it was not ideal.

The shops were cute, the Ronto roaster was tasty ... but overall, I'm not dying to go back. And I really like Star Wars. 
It was fun and I liked the theming ... the land itself looks great and feels very "in the SW universe" but there was just something missing and I cannot figure out what it is.
Not a popular opinion, I know, but that's my honest review.


----------



## LizzyS

Delilah1310 said:


> We just got back from our first Battu visit and just in case anyone is still interested in other people's reviews/impressions ...
> 
> I am a really big Star Wars fan ... not massive enough to know everything in cannon, but a vested fan and really looking forward to seeing this land.
> And unfortunately, I was underwhelmed.
> Perhaps I had built it up too much, but there was just something off or missing that I can't quite put my finger on.
> 
> We started with a ride on the Millennium Falcon: Smuggler's Run. I had purposely avoided details about the ride itself, but knew about the queue and how we would be assigned jobs, etc. Our group of 3 was paired with a mom and two littles (maybe 4 or 5) and none of us had done the ride before. We got in, it asked us to test a button and then Hondo came on the screen and started to talking about how the Falcon was broken, he talked to Chewie about it, they argued a bit, they told us it still was not working properly and to wait. A few second later, a CM popped in and "wasn't that great? Do you want to ride again?"
> I was so confused. Was this the ride? Was that it? None of us had ridden before, so none of us knew.
> I told him I didn't think anything had happened and he just repeated "Do you want to ride again?" He hustled us out into a hallway with three other teams, who were just as confused. Then they moved us all back into the ship's bridge/waiting area with other teams. We were given new color team cards and waited to be called again.
> This time it worked as expected and we did our run. I see what people mean about hitting the engineer button and watching out the front. It is not easy to do both and not a great experience. My son was a pilot and he said took him a minute to figure it out because he had to pull the lever down to make the ship go up and vice versa. I feel like you need to ride this one a couple times to get a full quality experience. Our first - and only - time was just a ball of confusion.
> 
> Speaking of confusion, we had our Oga's reservation and entered the cantina about on time. The hostess led us to the bar, where were we stacked two deep with a group still in front of us at the bar. She told us we could move up to the bar when they finished. Well, they ordered a second drink, so we were just standing between the bar and a table not sure what to do. The bartender asked us what we wanted, and we ordered, then he said there was some space farther down, so we headed over there. Turns out, though, that group had just moved from the bar to a standing table when another group left the standing table (like you would do in a normal bar) but then the hostess came over and told them they couldn't move like that and had to go back to bar so we all squished in. My husband and 11 year old son (who I didn't think could be at the bar itself) were more than ready to go - uncomfortable and didn't like their drinks. I was trying to make the best of it, but agree it was not ideal.
> 
> The shops were cute, the Ronto roaster was tasty ... but overall, I'm not dying to go back. And I really like Star Wars.
> It was fun and I liked the theming ... the land itself looks great and feels very "in the SW universe" but there was just something missing and I cannot figure out what it is.
> Not a popular opinion, I know, but that's my honest review.



One thing that's missing is definitely the e-ticket attraction, of course.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts on GE!


----------



## LanceQ

After hearing a lot of doom and gloom about the reappearing, disappearing Spira, I asked an AP friend of mine to get one for me and he did with no problem whatsoever.

Just FYI....


----------



## ZCarroll

Delilah1310 said:


> We just got back from our first Battu visit and just in case anyone is still interested in other people's reviews/impressions ...
> 
> I am a really big Star Wars fan ... not massive enough to know everything in cannon, but a vested fan and really looking forward to seeing this land.
> And unfortunately, I was underwhelmed.
> Perhaps I had built it up too much, but there was just something off or missing that I can't quite put my finger on.
> 
> We started with a ride on the Millennium Falcon: Smuggler's Run. I had purposely avoided details about the ride itself, but knew about the queue and how we would be assigned jobs, etc. Our group of 3 was paired with a mom and two littles (maybe 4 or 5) and none of us had done the ride before. We got in, it asked us to test a button and then Hondo came on the screen and started to talking about how the Falcon was broken, he talked to Chewie about it, they argued a bit, they told us it still was not working properly and to wait. A few second later, a CM popped in and "wasn't that great? Do you want to ride again?"
> I was so confused. Was this the ride? Was that it? None of us had ridden before, so none of us knew.
> I told him I didn't think anything had happened and he just repeated "Do you want to ride again?" He hustled us out into a hallway with three other teams, who were just as confused. Then they moved us all back into the ship's bridge/waiting area with other teams. We were given new color team cards and waited to be called again.
> This time it worked as expected and we did our run. I see what people mean about hitting the engineer button and watching out the front. It is not easy to do both and not a great experience. My son was a pilot and he said took him a minute to figure it out because he had to pull the lever down to make the ship go up and vice versa. I feel like you need to ride this one a couple times to get a full quality experience. Our first - and only - time was just a ball of confusion.
> 
> Speaking of confusion, we had our Oga's reservation and entered the cantina about on time. The hostess led us to the bar, where were we stacked two deep with a group still in front of us at the bar. She told us we could move up to the bar when they finished. Well, they ordered a second drink, so we were just standing between the bar and a table not sure what to do. The bartender asked us what we wanted, and we ordered, then he said there was some space farther down, so we headed over there. Turns out, though, that group had just moved from the bar to a standing table when another group left the standing table (like you would do in a normal bar) but then the hostess came over and told them they couldn't move like that and had to go back to bar so we all squished in. My husband and 11 year old son (who I didn't think could be at the bar itself) were more than ready to go - uncomfortable and didn't like their drinks. I was trying to make the best of it, but agree it was not ideal.
> 
> The shops were cute, the Ronto roaster was tasty ... but overall, I'm not dying to go back. And I really like Star Wars.
> It was fun and I liked the theming ... the land itself looks great and feels very "in the SW universe" but there was just something missing and I cannot figure out what it is.
> Not a popular opinion, I know, but that's my honest review.



What really made it for us was the datapad experience... we spent several hours doing all the missions and had a lot of fun with the puzzles although I wish there were more missions for each affiliation and also I wish it worked with tablets not just cell phones, but my 15 & 12yos may be the only ones their age without their own cell phones anymore, heh.  One of my daughters got questioned by the storm troopers multiple times when working on missions -we all had different ideas about what we would say when working for the resistance but she was the only one they bothered so we were all jealous.  We also loved Smuggler's Run, but the lack of explanation sort of ruins the experience.  If you can get a group of six to always go together I think it would be amazing, unfortunately one of us was not interested -there should be some way for all the positions to be automatic unless you hit a button to take control or something because there are so many people that get on that just want to ride and do nothing and it really ruins the experience for those that want to accomplish something.   It's awful to wait an hour for an attempt only to end up with people taking pictures with their cell phones refusing to even try to hit a button or pull a lever and I'm sure it's frustrating for people going on for the first time or that just want to sit back and enjoy the ride experience as they can _with every other ride_ _at Disney!! _having others on the ride shouting at them to do something -there's definitely a disconnect since even with the instructions on the cards people going on the ride often still did not understand that they really were controlling the ride experience we found.  It was also frustrating because I think sometimes people seemed a bit put out by others attempting to scan things throughout SWGE... I had more than one person ask me what I was doing and I got really excited to share only to find out they weren't actually interested they just wanted me and others to stop and go away -I don't think they were meaning to be rude, but just frustrated themselves by all the people with phones out invading spaces everywhere which was just yet another example of many where in my opinion Disneyland fails to provide guests with proper expectations, most people were genuinely intrigued of course but there again they had no idea about it even though it's a key element to the land.  The whole Datapad experience with all the interactions with the ships, communication towers, androids, etc was just awesome... I've never really been a fan of the Disney Play app and I'm not even a star wars fan really (more of a trekkie) but I got so into the whole world carrying around my 'datapad' translating messages, acquiring gear, earning credits... suddenly I found myself swept up in it and the CMs that were really into it were amazing as well (although if you aren't into it yourself it can be frustrating with how cryptic they can be... at one point I was having an issue with my photopass not working correctly and the CM told me I'd have to go find the statue for help and it took a lot of back and forth frustration before I finally gave up and only later realized they can't describe anything about Disneyland itself properly in SWGE, I feel like there should be some sort of warning about this upon entering SWGE perhaps?)

My kids all loved the interesting unique beverages... both the flavors and the names helped to give them that otherworldly vibe... but were disappointed in Oga's Cantina.  They all love role playing and are Star Wars fans and were very excited, getting especially made up and dressed up and then talking up their characters and back stories while waiting in line, which we were surprised how long the wait was, I don't understand how their reservation system works and while in line we got the spiel several times about how you cannot move from your spot even to look around or you will lose it which sounded disappointing at first but then once in there we realized there really wasn't much to see anyway.  I was also surprised you have to tip, I thought tips were always included with dining? ((okay, just looked that one up and I guess tipping is expected in general for reserved dining there, I always saw that tips were included with packages and I usually don't eat at the parks so I guess that's just my own ignorance, ugh)) It was so dark I couldn't see the bill total to be able to write in a tip and they wouldn't just take the bill for me telling me I had to write the total down myself, fortunately my husband was able to see to write it down for me.  You have to pay for the first round before getting a second, so I passed on getting a second because I didn't want to deal with that again and it was crowded and boring in there anyway and everyone was disappointed that the drink they wanted to try next you can only get with a cup but they didn't want the cup so couldn't get it.

Just one of us built a droid at the droid depot and we all really liked that but it is disappointing that there's really not a lot of interaction as we were lead to believe -we took the droid all around trying to get interactions and only managed to get a couple even with a personality chip and if you blink you will miss it, so really not a lot of fun and the droids don't interact with each other at all, it really doesn't seem worthwhile to carry them around even inside SWGE, but we still enjoyed the building experience and playing with the droid at home... the Datapad really outshone the droid at the park itself.

So all that to say that now that I know what to expect, I feel like SWGE is amazing and truly a wonderful and exciting and impressive addition to Disneyland (I love going on Star Tours and landing in Batuu and then heading over there especially!) and I cannot wait to go again.... but it definitely has it's flaws and if not taking advantage of the whole Datapad experience it seems a little lackluster unless you are really a Star Wars fan and willing to spend some serious money there.


----------



## EmJ

I’m happy to see the new menu offerings, and particularly that Disney seems to have heard the need for a simpler children’s menu option. Jedi hamburger, carrots, and an orange? Yes please!


----------



## ZCarroll

My youngest was really looking forward to the Ithorian plant-based meatloaf  and mashed potatoes but we never saw it when we there sadly.


----------



## LanceQ

EmJ said:


> I’m happy to see the new menu offerings, and particularly that Disney seems to have heard the need for a simpler children’s menu option. Jedi hamburger, carrots, and an orange? Yes please!



Where was this announced?


----------



## EmJ

LanceQ said:


> Where was this announced?


It was in dina44444’s post on the previous page. I mean, they didn’t CALL it a Jedi hamburger, but that is for sure how I will sell it to my kid. TBH, the house sauce needs to be replaced with ketchup, but I’m hoping I can hoard some ketchup packets somewhere on a previous day to take with us for this and the “naked” Ronto Roaster I plan to order for him.






If you’re picking up a shipment at Docking Bay 7 Food & Cargo, you’ll definitely want to try the new Garden Patty Bun! This new kid’s meal features a bao bun, roasted carrots, house sauce, and an orange.


----------



## teruterubouzu

I have a dumb question about the new 60-day reservation policy for the cantina. Does that mean all dates 60 days or less out can be booked starting October 21? I'm going in November and don't want to miss Oga's.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

EmJ said:


> It was in dina44444’s post on the previous page. I mean, they didn’t CALL it a Jedi hamburger, but that is for sure how I will sell it to my kid. TBH, the house sauce needs to be replaced with ketchup, but I’m hoping I can hoard some ketchup packets somewhere on a previous day to take with us for this and the “naked” Ronto Roaster I plan to order for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you’re picking up a shipment at Docking Bay 7 Food & Cargo, you’ll definitely want to try the new Garden Patty Bun! This new kid’s meal features a bao bun, roasted carrots, house sauce, and an orange.


You did catch that it’s a plant-based patty, right?



teruterubouzu said:


> I have a dumb question about the new 60-day reservation policy for the cantina. Does that mean all dates 60 days or less out can be booked starting October 21? I'm going in November and don't want to miss Oga's.


I would assume that is what it means.  I’d check your date on the 21st.


----------



## EmJ

Skyegirl1999 said:


> You did catch that it’s a plant-based patty, right?


I figured it's like a veggie burger, right? He will eat a veggie burger. I'm still calling it a Jedi hamburger though


----------



## LanceQ

EmJ said:


> It was in dina44444’s post on the previous page. I mean, they didn’t CALL it a Jedi hamburger, but that is for sure how I will sell it to my kid. TBH, the house sauce needs to be replaced with ketchup, but I’m hoping I can hoard some ketchup packets somewhere on a previous day to take with us for this and the “naked” Ronto Roaster I plan to order for him.
> 
> 
> 
> If you’re picking up a shipment at Docking Bay 7 Food & Cargo, you’ll definitely want to try the new Garden Patty Bun! This new kid’s meal features a bao bun, roasted carrots, house sauce, and an orange.



Right.  I heard about this, thanks.  I was confused because it's a veggie burger, not a "real" hamburger.  Thanks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

teruterubouzu said:


> I have a dumb question about the new 60-day reservation policy for the cantina. Does that mean all dates 60 days or less out can be booked starting October 21? I'm going in November and don't want to miss Oga's.


Yes - it is an open 60-day window and includes your November park date.


----------



## smartlabelprint

Has anyone tried the charcuterie plate? Looks lame for $21.


----------



## bwvBound

smartlabelprint said:


> Has anyone tried the charcuterie plate? Looks lame for $21.


We tried it at Batuu East (DHS) in September.  It was, um, _interesting_.  It had a fairly even mix of _Really Good!_, _Just OK_, and _curiously inedible_ (baked dog food?).  While it ordering and consuming the plate did take the full 45 minutes, we won't likely do it again.

On a different visit, during the early morning hours, and tried breakfast.  Winner!  The Overnight Oats (_cold_ oat meal served as a yogurt parfait) with a Latte was well priced and a very pleasant breakfast.  Soooo ... for us: Oga's for breakfast.


----------



## LLDisneyland

Just back from Disneyland Batuu. Our family of 4 went last Friday. Overall a great experience.  Not sure if our report will help anyone, but wanted to throw it out there.  We got in line at 7 AM.  We got many conflicting answers from castmembers about whether all three entrances would be open to SWGE.  We headed to Fantasyland rope and were directed to Adventureland rope.  Lined up at the rope at Adventureland and were told by the castmember at the rope there to head through Frontierland.  When we got to the Frontierland split, we were told we could only get in through Critter Country.  Anyway, we went that way and got to MFSR about 8:10 and had no line.  I still have no idea if all the entrances were open or not.  

After the first ride in the regular line, we got into the singles line and rode 3 more times, with basically no line.  I was put with my 12 year old each time.  All the groups we rode with (teenagers/families with small children) were supportive and laughed at crashes.  I still chuckle how everyone would yell at the right pilot - Boost! Boost!  Went to Ogas at 10:30 AM.  The drinks were average, but we were squeezed into a booth with 2 other families (luckily everyone was friendly).  Very crowded.  Our 12 year old went dressed as a Jedi and because of that, he had fun encounters/pics with Kylo Ren, Chewy, Vi, Rey and Storm Troopers (several times).  The only photo we got with added items by a Disney photographer were X-wing fighters (added in the air above) at the large plane in the Resistance camp.  Ate lunch at the Docking Bay (we all had Tip-Yip (chicken)). It was okay.


----------



## HannaBelle

LLDisneyland said:


> Just back from Disneyland Batuu. Our family of 4 went last Friday. Overall a great experience.  Not sure if our report will help anyone, but wanted to throw it out there.  We got in line at 7 AM.  We got many conflicting answers from castmembers about whether all three entrances would be open to SWGE.  We headed to Fantasyland rope and were directed to Adventureland rope.  Lined up at the rope at Adventureland and were told by the castmember at the rope there to head through Frontierland.  When we got to the Frontierland split, we were told we could only get in through Critter Country.  Anyway, we went that way and got to MFSR about 8:10 and had no line.  I still have no idea if all the entrances were open or not.
> 
> After the first ride in the regular line, we got into the singles line and rode 3 more times, with basically no line.  I was put with my 12 year old each time.  All the groups we rode with (teenagers/families with small children) were supportive and laughed at crashes.  I still chuckle how everyone would yell at the right pilot - Boost! Boost!  Went to Ogas at 10:30 AM.  The drinks were average, but we were squeezed into a booth with 2 other families (luckily everyone was friendly).  Very crowded.  Our 12 year old went dressed as a Jedi and because of that, he had fun encounters/pics with Kylo Ren, Chewy, Vi, Rey and Storm Troopers (several times).  The only photo we got with added items by a Disney photographer were X-wing fighters (added in the air above) at the large plane in the Resistance camp.  Ate lunch at the Docking Bay (we all had Tip-Yip (chicken)). It was okay.



Oh my goodness!  Did you arrive a 7:00 AM for a park opening time of 8:00 AM?

It sounds like a fun morning aside from the disorganization! TY for the insight.

My hubby and I are going to DL/CA over Halloween and I was very disappointed to learn that SWGE is NOT part of EE.  I don't mind the early hour of rope drop, I just hate being in the mad rush.  =/

I may rethink my plan of hitting SWGE 1st thing...


----------



## LLDisneyland

HannaBelle said:


> Oh my goodness!  Did you arrive a 7:00 AM for a park opening time of 8:00 AM?
> 
> It sounds like a fun morning aside from the disorganization! TY for the insight.
> 
> My hubby and I are going to DL/CA over Halloween and I was very disappointed to learn that SWGE is NOT part of EE.  I don't mind the early hour of rope drop, I just hate being in the mad rush.  =/
> 
> I may rethink my plan of hitting SWGE 1st thing...


Yes, we went at 7 for an 8 AM opening.  I would definitely get the MaxPass.  For $15/person you can get FPs on your phone and free downloads of photos..  We went to SWGE in the AM because that's what we really wanted to see and then went to the rest of the park in the afternoon.   It let us skip a lot of the lines.


----------



## ZCarroll

LLDisneyland said:


> Just back from Disneyland Batuu. Our family of 4 went last Friday. Overall a great experience.  Not sure if our report will help anyone, but wanted to throw it out there.  We got in line at 7 AM.  We got many conflicting answers from castmembers about whether all three entrances would be open to SWGE.  We headed to Fantasyland rope and were directed to Adventureland rope.  Lined up at the rope at Adventureland and were told by the castmember at the rope there to head through Frontierland.  When we got to the Frontierland split, we were told we could only get in through Critter Country.  Anyway, we went that way and got to MFSR about 8:10 and had no line.  I still have no idea if all the entrances were open or not.
> 
> After the first ride in the regular line, we got into the singles line and rode 3 more times, with basically no line.  I was put with my 12 year old each time.  All the groups we rode with (teenagers/families with small children) were supportive and laughed at crashes.  I still chuckle how everyone would yell at the right pilot - Boost! Boost!  Went to Ogas at 10:30 AM.  The drinks were average, but we were squeezed into a booth with 2 other families (luckily everyone was friendly).  Very crowded.  Our 12 year old went dressed as a Jedi and because of that, he had fun encounters/pics with Kylo Ren, Chewy, Vi, Rey and Storm Troopers (several times).  The only photo we got with added items by a Disney photographer were X-wing fighters (added in the air above) at the large plane in the Resistance camp.  Ate lunch at the Docking Bay (we all had Tip-Yip (chicken)). It was okay.



Oh, wow, that is amazing that you got to go through SWGE so many times so quickly!!  We went there first thing multiple days and even getting there right at 8 with low crowds overall Smuggler's Run was still always a long wait... one time my kids tried single rider but the wait ended up longer than standby -over 50 minutes when standby was reporting 40 at the time!  Glad you had a good time... all that disorganization with crowd management was my biggest frustration at the parks when I went last month.  I saw people completely ignoring CMs directions and thought 'how rude' but after several days and more than once getting sent all around the park unnecessarily I found myself doing the same, ack!


----------



## disneylover102

I’m thinking of going to DL opening day of ROTR. I may be crazy. But if I want to be one of the first on it, will I have to campout the night before? What did people do when MFSR opened?


----------



## figment_jii

I don't necessarily think MFSR is a good comparison.  DL had the reservation period prior to the public opening.  So camping out wasn't necessary for the attraction because either you had a reservation for the first time period or not.  There were folks camped out, but I _think_ that was for the merchandise that they were releasing that morning.  By the time the attraction opened to the public, there were some crowds, but nothing as crazy as it could have been.  I don't recall reading about any overnight lines forming.

I suppose for RotR, you'll get a sense of what kinds of crowds DLR expects if they announce any special hours for the parking structure.  If it opens early (e.g., 1:00 am), then that probably means they do expect guests to arrive early for RotR.  Given that the crowds for SW:GE didn't materialize like expected, I think it's hard to say what opening day crowds will be like for RotR.  Maybe WDW's earlier opening date will give us some clues about the popularity prior to the opening at DLR.


----------



## disneylover102

Is there a good way to rope drop MFSR and still be able to do some rides during EMH since MFSR isn’t open during that time? Generally how does MFSR RD work (where do they hold you, when do they let you into the land, do they actually open it early, etc)?


----------



## LizzyS

I'm glad WDW's is opening first; that way I can get an idea of how it's going before my next trip, when it will be open at DLR for approximately 6 weeks prior.


----------



## Kinni4673

Sorry if this has been asked guys! I tried looking but this thread is huge lol 

We plan to rope drop SWGE next week and I was wondering how it will go? Is there a certain way we should walk? Do you have a choice in how you get to the land? Is there any strategy needed? 

I've looked at a bunch of YouTube videos and they all walked different routes. 
Where should we be when they drop the ropes and which way should we walk from there?


----------



## EmJ

Can anyone speak to the price and general availability of the monkey lizard that sits on your shoulder and/or the porg that flaps its wings?


----------



## disneylover102

I’m also wondering how rope drop works. Is there a way to do it at rope drop but still do EMH since MFSR isn’t open for EMH (so I’d be doing RD for 2 rides basically)


----------



## EmJ

disneylover102 said:


> I’m also wondering how rope drop works. Is there a way to do it at rope drop but still do EMH since MFSR isn’t open for EMH (so I’d be doing RD for 2 rides basically)


General consensus has been to not rope drop MFSR. The lines are very long in the morning, taper off in the afternoon, and are around the 30 minute mark in the afternoon. Are you trying to rope drop ROTR? If so, I don’t think anyone knows the exact mechanics yet, but I’m guessing you’d have to stand in line for the entire EMH hour and be prepared to walk fast.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

EmJ said:


> Can anyone speak to the price and general availability of the monkey lizard that sits on your shoulder and/or the porg that flaps its wings?


They seem to always be available whenever I’ve gone. They are expensive. My son desperately wants one but I balked at the price. I can’t remember the exact price, only that it was an instant no. Maybe $70?


----------



## Cece7777

I'm looking for input on how it is to carry lots of stuff around SWGE...

If we are planing to do both droid depot and savi's does it make sense to do them earlier during our time in the land, or later? 
How worth it is it to carry the droid around with you while exploring? And are you able to take sabers + droids on MF:SM?
Can Oga's send souvenier mugs back to our onsite hotel or do we need to carry them with us?

We want to have an opportunity to play with our sabers in the land at night, but otherwise are very flexible on timing/ordering. My reservation window opens Monday so I'd love to hear feedback on how others have managed timing on a souvenir-intensive trip


----------



## midnight star

EmJ said:


> Can anyone speak to the price and general availability of the monkey lizard that sits on your shoulder and/or the porg that flaps its wings?


The monkey lizard is $70. There is a brown one and a blueish one. Not sure if the different colors change the price. The porg is $44 I think.


----------



## midnight star

Cece7777 said:


> I'm looking for input on how it is to carry lots of stuff around SWGE...
> 
> If we are planing to do both droid depot and savi's does it make sense to do them earlier during our time in the land, or later?
> How worth it is it to carry the droid around with you while exploring? And are you able to take sabers + droids on MF:SM?
> Can Oga's send souvenier mugs back to our onsite hotel or do we need to carry them with us?
> 
> We want to have an opportunity to play with our sabers in the land at night, but otherwise are very flexible on timing/ordering. My reservation window opens Monday so I'd love to hear feedback on how others have managed timing on a souvenir-intensive trip


You can bring droids and lightsabers on the ride. I would say, maybe do the droid, then do the ride? They move while your in line. And if someone else has a droid nearby it will move too. Can be a little entertainment while waiting. Then after the ride do the lightsaber.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Cece7777 said:


> We want to have an opportunity to play with our sabers in the land at night, but otherwise are very flexible on timing/ordering. My reservation window opens Monday so I'd love to hear feedback on how others have managed timing on a souvenir-intensive trip



Our group was pretty souvenir intense so I can tell you what we did!

We planned everything for the evening with our droid reservation at 6pm and our lightsabers at 7pm. We made an Oga’s Cantina reservation for around 9pm and then we spent the evening playing with our lightsabers and getting pictures in front of the falcon. Our photographer was great and we got some awesome pictures, they let us have plenty of time to do group pictures and individual ones with our lightsabers. We were fine to bring them on SR but on Matterhorn we were told to ‘rider swap’ them. Just like the babies they were to us ha ha! My lightsaber is my baby.  Hope that helps. Definitely take advantage of the PhotoPass folks by the falcon, we got great shots.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

TikiTikiFan said:


> ... but on Matterhorn we were told to ‘rider swap’ them. Just like the babies they were to us ha ha! My lightsaber is my baby. ...


Someone reported that on IJA they were told to rider swap with the lightsabers, too. I could understand that -- you wouldn't want to damage your baby with all that jerking and bouncing around!


----------



## EmJ

midnight star said:


> The monkey lizard is $70. There is a brown one and a blueish one. Not sure if the different colors change the price. The porg is $44 I think.


Thanks! I’m hoping to buy a porg in secret for The Boy’s Easter basket. The monkey lizard is gonna be a no though.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Has anyone else been keeping an eye on MFSR wait times the last few days, or better yet, been there?  It doesn’t look nearly as bad in the mornings.  I wonder if people have stopped rushing there.  Between that and the scattered reports of all three entries being open in the morning, I’m curious how it’s going...

May need to re-evaluate the “don’t rope drop it” advice.


----------



## Lauren in NC

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Has anyone else been keeping an eye on MFSR wait times the last few days, or better yet, been there?  It doesn’t look nearly as bad in the mornings.  I wonder if people have stopped rushing there.  Between that and the scattered reports of all three entries being open in the morning, I’m curious how it’s going...
> 
> May need to re-evaluate the “don’t rope drop it” advice.



When we were there Columbus Day weekend, some of the best times we saw were actually right at rope drop, between 45-60 minutes. It built as the day went on - I think we saw 130 minutes one afternoon - and then would slowly go back down to 60-75 minutes by the evening. We only stayed past fireworks one night, so I'm not sure how it was late at night. I wonder if the demographic and crowd levels - mostly tourists and pretty busy - are changing the morning dynamic.


----------



## Kimann

We were on Batuu for the first time this week and had the chance to try a couple of the new food offerings. The Ronto-less Wraps are delicious!! The protein tastes much like an impossible burger to me and the kimchi slaw has a nice bite. We even went back the next day for a second one. We also tried the chocolate popcorn and really liked it, it tastes just like Cocoa Puffs. My DIL liked it so much we got a second bag. We thought it better than the original Kat Saka blend.


----------



## TomServo27

Got my Olga’s reservations this morning for our first day at the park November 3.


----------



## Cece7777

TikiTikiFan said:


> Our group was pretty souvenir intense so I can tell you what we did!
> 
> We planned everything for the evening with our droid reservation at 6pm and our lightsabers at 7pm. We made an Oga’s Cantina reservation for around 9pm and then we spent the evening playing with our lightsabers and getting pictures in front of the falcon. Our photographer was great and we got some awesome pictures, they let us have plenty of time to do group pictures and individual ones with our lightsabers. We were fine to bring them on SR but on Matterhorn we were told to ‘rider swap’ them. Just like the babies they were to us ha ha! My lightsaber is my baby.  Hope that helps. Definitely take advantage of the PhotoPass folks by the falcon, we got great shots.



Thank you, so helpful! Your picture is wonderful!


----------



## EmJ

Lauren in NC said:


> When we were there Columbus Day weekend, some of the best times we saw were actually right at rope drop, between 45-60 minutes. It built as the day went on - I think we saw 130 minutes one afternoon - and then would slowly go back down to 60-75 minutes by the evening. We only stayed past fireworks one night, so I'm not sure how it was late at night. I wonder if the demographic and crowd levels - mostly tourists and pretty busy - are changing the morning dynamic.


Interesting! I will have to keep a close eye on this. I was planning to ride late in the afternoon, but this could warrant a schedule do-over. I wonder if ROTR will upend the whole thing again.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

EmJ said:


> Interesting! I will have to keep a close eye on this. I was planning to ride late in the afternoon, but this could warrant a schedule do-over. I wonder if ROTR will upend the whole thing again.


This is a good example of how dynamic the patterns and trends are at DLR. Things can change very quickly around here (and usually do!), so keep checking in right up to your trip dates. The patterns are almost (99.9999%) guaranteed to change before your dates, especially once ROTR opens and settles into a regular/sort of regular line pattern.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

EmJ said:


> I wonder if ROTR will upend the whole thing again.


A million percent yes.


----------



## EmJ

theluckyrabbit said:


> This is a good example of how dynamic the patterns and trends are at DLR. Things can change very quickly around here (and usually do!), so keep checking in right up to your trip dates. The patterns are almost (99.9999%) guaranteed to change before your dates, especially once ROTR opens and settles into a regular/sort of regular line pattern.


It’s no problem! It’s just more quality time with Excel


----------



## theluckyrabbit

EmJ said:


> It’s no problem! It’s just more quality time with Excel


Glad we could help!


----------



## misslassie

The ogas reservations are now open for 60 days out! Just got mine for Nov 7th!!


----------



## Violetspider

As of 9:05 A.M. CST, 60 day out reservations have opened up for Oga's. I booked a late night res for 12/12. Now to figure out which drink to order.....


----------



## Bruin_mouse

They opened up this morning and I made our reservations for our November trip! Just wanted to post a reminder since it looks like no one else has.


----------



## VandVsmama

Awesome!


----------



## imbatman

Thank you! Snagged a perfect one!


----------



## bluecruiser

Savi's Workshop reservations have opened for 60 days out as well.


----------



## gpjacobs

Yes!!! Snagged a perfect slot too!


----------



## dec2009mama

Thanks -- was able to book for an afternoon snack on my son's b-day!


----------



## Sjwillia

I got my reservations for Ogas at 2:00 on November 14th! Also booked the Droid build for my grandson that day at 1:10.  Everything is booked now.  Yay!!!!


----------



## -Amanda

At Oga’s can your order coffee during lunch or dinner menu times? I only see coffee listed on breakfast menu.


----------



## Nonsuch

bluecruiser said:


> Savi's Workshop reservations have opened for 60 days out as well.


Reservation site is giving an error on the last step   
I'm trying to book December 7

Savi reservation page has a different design than restaurant reservations and is not supported by the Disneyland App.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

-Amanda said:


> At Oga’s can your order coffee during lunch or dinner menu times? I only see coffee listed on breakfast menu.


No, only at breakfast.


----------



## beachdreamr1229

I scored Oga's and Savi's reservations for our November trip this morning.  So excited since those were the 2 things we didn't get to see in SWL in June.


----------



## KrzyKtty101

Kimann said:


> We were on Batuu for the first time this week and had the chance to try a couple of the new food offerings. The Ronto-less Wraps are delicious!! The protein tastes much like an impossible burger to me and the kimchi slaw has a nice bite. We even went back the next day for a second one. We also tried the chocolate popcorn and really liked it, it tastes just like Cocoa Puffs. My DIL liked it so much we got a second bag. We thought it better than the original Kat Saka blend.


I am excited to try these. Might been the only one in my family though. Got to love picky eaters.


----------



## paradesintherain

Thanks for posting this! For some reason I was thinking I’d be making my reservations before the 30 days went live and this saved me some distress!


----------



## robododo

Woohoo! Reservations are set and I can't wait!


----------



## TraceyDisney2008

Thank you for the reminder


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

I just booked this morning for Nov 13 at Oga's. It will be the first time for me. Last time I was there was during the 1st day of the reservation period for Galaxy's Edge. I wasn't able to get into Oga's back then. I'm so excited to experience this! Hope everyone gets the reservations they want.


----------



## bluecruiser

Nonsuch said:


> Reservation site is giving an error on the last step
> I'm trying to book December 7
> View attachment 446245
> Savi reservation page has a different design than restaurant reservations and is not supported by the Disneyland App.


I didn't try the app, but it seems to work well on the website (at least for me).


----------



## cruisehopeful

I can't believe how hard it is to cancel Oga's reservations. I am trying to cancel for Saturday and book Carnation Cafe instead. I thought I cancelled online, but when I went to book Carnation Cafe, it said I had Oga's and the only option given was to keep Oga's. Since I already "cancelled" Ogas, I went back to my reservations and saw it still there and it says I have to call to cancel, but has a change reservation button. I thought I could change it to a later date, get my Carnation reservation and then call later when they are open to cancel the Ogas. When I click the change button it just goes to a blank screen. Tried a couple times.

I tried calling, but it is too early, so I just got the recording that they are closed and that I can book my experiences online or through the app. I'll call when they open, but there's not a lot of availability at Carnation Cafe for the times we want and I really wanted to secure that now.


----------



## cruisehopeful

It would be nice if the recorded message told the hours that they can take a call. I just called at 7:04pacific and got the same recording that they are closed.


----------



## Sherry Berry

It must be a glitch because I canceled a reservation without any issues yesterday.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Sherry Berry said:


> It must be a glitch because I canceled a reservation without any issues yesterday.


Yep, must be a glitch. I got someone on the phone just now and they said it's already cancelled and I am the third person in a row who has called with that issue. I'll have to call the dine line to book Carnation Cafe since Disneyland.com won't let me book it still due to my ghost reservation.


----------



## Sherry Berry

Their entire dining reservation system is glitching right now.


----------



## fatmanatee

Finally made it! DL version, some notes:

- It was solidly busy. The whole park was, tbh, but a manageable level of busy. I think MFSR broke down for a bit and unfortunately this happened while I was on the line but otherwise the wait was consistently around 45 min. 
- I sorta get the concern about GE not being based on a more well known land but the detail and immersion really was incredible, and I know it's probably not happening for some but I strongly recommend putting aside preconceived notions about what it should have been and enjoy what it is.
- Oga's was fantastic. Will definitely be returning in April when I'm at WDW.
- Also... the Blue Milk was really good? I don't know if they changed the formula (had heard some talk about this happening at WDW) but I really liked it, to the point that I almost got a second cup.
- Didn't see any characters aside from stormtroopers. There's already been plenty of talk about how they need to add to this but yeah it was a real bummer. Droids would be great, more photo ops with characters, etc etc etc. 
- About Smuggler's Run: so... I rode it twice and I came away with mixed feelings. First time I was engineer and second I was the gunner and in both cases I felt like I would have rather ignored my duties and just enjoyed the ride, mainly because the controls are to your side and it felt like a distraction IMO (this was more of an issue for engineers than gunners, since you just have to jam the one button to shoot). Guessing the pilot seat is the way to go since you have a better view of what's happening while you control the ship. 
- On soundtracks: in other posts here I found myself leaning towards having more music in the area and I came away thinking the current situation is mostly fine? It might be neat to have the soundtrack playing in the falcon area but I'm not sure that's feasible. In any case I can go either way on this at this point. 
- STRONGLY recommend visiting both during the day and at night. It's a really cool scene at night. 

Non GE notes:
- the Haunted Mansion Nightmare overlay is absolutely fantastic, couldn't believe how much work they put into this. Unfortunately it was down for most of the day, ended up hitting it later at night after the wait time peaked at 2 hours. O_O
- Did NOT see Francisco the California Adventure cat and am kinda bummed about it.
- Hyperspace Mountain overlay was a delight, as usual.


----------



## disneylover102

So, we are deciding on when to go to Disneyland next year and the most convenient time to go is around the time ROTR opens. We definitely want it to be open when we go. A family member says we shouldn't go in January because "we don't actually know that ROTR is _really _going to be open." I'm trying to convince him that if Disney said they're opening the ride on a specific date, they're going to. I know they delay ride openings sometimes but have they ever actually delayed a ride opening when they announced the exact date (for example they said ROTR would be open in the summer and then they said it would be open by the end of the year but neither of those times were specific dates)? I hope this makes sense. Basically help me tell him that ROTR is for sure opening on January 17th since it is and he's not convinced.


----------



## Version 6

I have no insider knowledge at all. But speculation on another forum has been that *if* it opens on time, it won't be running reliably at all.


----------



## VandVsmama

I think that if ROTR opens on time in December at WDW, then it will likely open on time in January in DL.  Otherwise, your guess is just about as good as mine!  We're not going until early March and even then, I don't have much confidence right now that it'll be open.


----------



## Star wars fanatic

There was a possibility that the opening for rise of the resistance at Disney world was going To be delayed until the next Thursday after the 5th but then it was confirmed at some conference that it would open December 5th so it definitely looks like it’s still opening in January and I’m Sure it will have breakdowns and I’m sure Disneyland will be watching watching Walt Disney world as it opens on the East coast so they can figure out how to handle it


----------



## figment_jii

As with the others, I have no inside knowledge, but my inclination is to say that they wouldn't have announced a specific opening date unless they felt pretty good about opening on that date.  Now unexpected things can come up and delay the opening, so nothing is absolutely guaranteed until they actually open the ride.


----------



## Aurora0427

If there’s a ride that could be delayed, it’s this one. Although they definitely have an advantage with it opening so much earlier at WDW.


----------



## bardays

I wish I could have cancelled mine, SO disappointed in that experience! Make a reservation, wait in line, stand behind a bunch of people at the bar and "wait" for a spot at the bar.


----------



## twodogs

We went to Oga’s this Saturday afternoon.  We went twice during the “running of the bulls” reservation period, and this was a much more pleasant experience from the booking standpoint!  We had to wait in line about 10 minutes or less, and they said we could request a seat but it would take longer than standing.  We said standing was fine (we stood both times before).  We were 2 adults and one 12 year old.  They walked us in and sat us at a booth, which was an unexpected surprise!  So much easier to enjoy while sitting.  Our waiter was one of those ”surly is the personality type my character is portraying”.  Or maybe he was just genuinely surly, but it wasn’t the best.  He served our first round and we had to pay for that round before we could order another.  Then we ordered the second round, and at almost exactly 45 minutes, he came and told everyone at our booth “your time is up” and walked off.  We stayed a few minutes more to actually try to finish our drinks and then we left.  The drinks were good, the vibe was much less excited/spirited in the guests than it was during the reservation period (I guess a lot of folks there had already seen it before, like we had).  We did really appreciate sitting down, so in the future, if the line outside is not too long, we may request sitting down and see how long it takes to get in.  Overall we will probably do it again on our next trip, but I’m not 100% sure on that.  

We did not ride MFSR as the waits this weekend never went below 45 minutes that we saw.  The only time it was lower was at around 10:30pm Sunday night, during the Halloween party (which we were attending in DCA).  It went to 15 minutes, I guess because many people were at the party and many others left by then for next day’s work/school commitments.  We were frankly too tired at that point to hop over there and do it, so we skipped it this time.  If they get FP, we will definitely ride it in the future.


----------



## beachdreamr1229

I have a question I've asked before, but the last time I asked was when the land first opened and no one really knew what was going on.  My mom will be going with us in November.  In June, she decided to just not go on the ride since she wasn't sure how it would be on her back.  She wants to ride the falcon this time, but she has to use DAS for most waits at the park unless it's under 15 minutes due to her health issues (she has RA).  Since there's no FP, how are they handling people with the disability pass?  Will she be able to do the same thing as everywhere else in Disneyland where she gets a return time and can sit somewhere while she's waiting, or will we need to get there at rope drop so she won't have to wait in line?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

beachdreamr1229 said:


> I have a question I've asked before, but the last time I asked was when the land first opened and no one really knew what was going on.  My mom will be going with us in November.  In June, she decided to just not go on the ride since she wasn't sure how it would be on her back.  She wants to ride the falcon this time, but she has to use DAS for most waits at the park unless it's under 15 minutes due to her health issues (she has RA).  Since there's no FP, how are they handling people with the disability pass?  Will she be able to do the same thing as everywhere else in Disneyland where she gets a return time and can sit somewhere while she's waiting, or will we need to get there at rope drop so she won't have to wait in line?


They have DAS for MFSR.  There’s a kiosk with plaids right inside the Frontierland entrance.


----------



## Mousequake

beachdreamr1229 said:


> I have a question I've asked before, but the last time I asked was when the land first opened and no one really knew what was going on.  My mom will be going with us in November.  In June, she decided to just not go on the ride since she wasn't sure how it would be on her back.  She wants to ride the falcon this time, but she has to use DAS for most waits at the park unless it's under 15 minutes due to her health issues (she has RA).  Since there's no FP, how are they handling people with the disability pass?  Will she be able to do the same thing as everywhere else in Disneyland where she gets a return time and can sit somewhere while she's waiting, or will we need to get there at rope drop so she won't have to wait in line?



Yes, DAS works exactly as it does at every other ride-- you can get a return time at any of the kiosks at any of the parks, and you scan at the kiosks where the FP line will eventually be.


----------



## Shinji4u

I searched, but I didn't find any answer. Can you tell me, how much is the tip for your server at Ogas Cantina? As usual for Disney 15-20% or as usual at a bar, like 1-2$ per drink?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mousequake said:


> Yes, DAS works exactly as it does at every other ride-- you can get a return time at any of the kiosks at any of the parks, and you scan at the kiosks where the FP line will eventually be.


Unless the procedure has changed recently, only the Information Kiosk in SWGE (located by the Frontierland entrance, just at the entrance of the tunnel, near the Droid Depot) can issue DAS return times for MFSR. They can also issue return times for all other rides in the parks. But the other kiosks cannot issue return times for MFSR. You must be inside Batuu to get a DAS return time.
@beachdreamr1229: How does your mom do with ramps? There are quite a few ramps, some relatively steep, in the FP/DAS return line. If she has trouble with inclines, this could be an issue.


----------



## misslassie

Have any international guests been asked for passports as ID for Ogas? We’re from Australia and I don’t really want to be carrying our passports around all day, but don’t want to be caught out either. We’re 35 & 38 so look well over legal age but I know some places can be sticklers for ID.


----------



## Vala

misslassie said:


> Have any international guests been asked for passports as ID for Ogas? We’re from Australia and I don’t really want to be carrying our passports around all day, but don’t want to be caught out either. We’re 35 & 38 so look well over legal age but I know some places can be sticklers for ID.



I wasn't asked for a passport. Come think of it, I don't think any of us was asked. However, there were a lot of requests for ID when using my AP discount, all throughout the park.


----------



## BadPinkTink

misslassie said:


> Have any international guests been asked for passports as ID for Ogas? We’re from Australia and I don’t really want to be carrying our passports around all day, but don’t want to be caught out either. We’re 35 & 38 so look well over legal age but I know some places can be sticklers for ID.



Yes I was, when I was at the bar but not when I was at a standing table. Im over 40 but look a lot younger so I am used to being asked for ID in America.


----------



## julesann

We will be arriving to DLR and heading directly to GE next Wednesday at about 4:30 or 5:00.  My db said ask your Disboards which entrance they would recommend for the biggest wow factor?


----------



## figment_jii

julesann said:


> We will be arriving to DLR and heading directly to GE next Wednesday at about 4:30 or 5:00.  My db said ask your Disboards which entrance they would recommend for the biggest wow factor?


I think it depends on what you like best.  If you're a fan of the Resistance, the Critter Country entrance starts your visit in the Resistance camp and see those ships.  If you're a fan of the First Order, then the Fantasyland entrance opens right up into the First Order area with Kylo Ren's ship.  Personally, while I'm not a First Order fan, I'd start with the Fantasyland entrance because it starts you right in the middle of all of the activity of the outpost.  And it's a short walk to Millennium Falcon, which probably meant to be the main focal point of the land (at this point).


----------



## twodogs

We were there this weekend, and as a merch update, they had the following Kyber crystals in stock: red, blue, green, yellow, white and purple (I think, we didn’t really look for purple since that is the one we built into our light saber at Savi’s).  They have now put a film inside all of the canisters so that you can not hold them up to the light and find the elusive black crystal in the red canister.  As others have posted, the price has increased from $12.99 to $14.99.  They were all behind the counter.


----------



## laniebee

Hello,

Sorry if this has been asked before, but is there a location we can leave our droids and lightsabers after we build them? Our reservations are early in the day and so I don’t know what we would do with them when we ride attractions later in the day.


----------



## JenM

Anyone have any tips on how to get a lightsaber blade back home on the plane? I finally caved on the last day of our DLR trip and bought a legacy lightsaber, along with a blade and a case. I was hoping to ship at least the blade home...but when we got back to the resort (Paradise Pier), they told us that they didn’t ship them because they don’t have boxes for them. The rep at guest services said they’re working on having boxes for them soon. 

I’m thinking of just putting the blade in the shoulder carrying case and checking it tomorrow (and keeping the hilt in my suitcase), but was wondering how anyone else fared with lightsaber plane travel? Thanks!


----------



## DharmaLou

Shinji4u said:


> I searched, but I didn't find any answer. Can you tell me, how much is the tip for your server at Ogas Cantina? As usual for Disney 15-20% or as usual at a bar, like 1-2$ per drink?



I've never tipped $1-2 for a drink at a bar. I always tip 20%. Plus, if you are not at the actual bar, there are servers who bring the drinks to you, so yes, 20% would be customary.


----------



## Mousequake

theluckyrabbit said:


> Unless the procedure has changed recently, only the Information Kiosk in SWGE (located by the Frontierland entrance, just at the entrance of the tunnel, near the Droid Depot) can issue DAS return times for MFSR. They can also issue return times for all other rides in the parks. But the other kiosks cannot issue return times for MFSR. You must be inside Batuu to get a DAS return time.



This process changed at the end of August-- we were able to get a MFSRR at any kiosk, and they informed me then it was a very recent (like within the last couple of days) change.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mousequake said:


> This process changed at the end of August-- we were able to get a MFSRR at any kiosk, and they informed me then it was a very recent (like within the last couple of days) change.


That's great! It makes things much easier -- and I wonder if the process will stay this way when ROTR opens.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Shinji4u said:


> I searched, but I didn't find any answer. Can you tell me, how much is the tip for your server at Ogas Cantina? As usual for Disney 15-20% or as usual at a bar, like 1-2$ per drink?


I tipped 20%. The receipt shows you the amounts for 20%, plus a couple others that I cannot remember. So, they are expecting 15-20%.


----------



## beachdreamr1229

theluckyrabbit said:


> @beachdreamr1229: How does your mom do with ramps? There are quite a few ramps, some relatively steep, in the FP/DAS return line. If she has trouble with inclines, this could be an issue.



Thank you for the feedback.  It was such a mess the last time we were there that we didn't even bother looking for the kiosk.  My mom's fine with ramps.  She just can't do stairs or stand for long periods of time.  I think it should be fine, but I will warn her just to be safe.


----------



## disneylover102

I asked this on the SWGE thread a few days ago but the conversation changed so quickly so that’s why I’m posting here. How would I RD MFSR after EMH since it’s not open during that time? I know people say not to RD it but with EMH you’d be in an area of the park that everybody else can’t get to yet. How does RD for MFSR work in the first place? Do you go through Frontierland? Could you just wait at the Frontierland entrance before others get there (people without EMH) but after doing a couple rides?


----------



## pharmama

There have been a few reports of the Fantasyland SWGE entrance being open at RD but that seems to be an exception.  Generally they funnel everyone down to the Critter Country entrance at RD.   Guests (EMH and non) are held at the hub entrances to Adventureland and Frontierland but then both groups are directed to Critter Country and the Frontierland and Fantasyland entrances are not open, they open those a bit later.  I believe the pathway from Fantasyland will also be closed off just past the restrooms during EMH so you wouldn't be able to sneak around to either the Frontierland or Fantasyland entrances before RD.  I guess you would wait for RD there but if they do only open the Critter Country entrance you will be farther away from it than the crowds being admitted from the hub.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

disneylover102 said:


> I asked this on the SWGE thread a few days ago but the conversation changed so quickly so that’s why I’m posting here...


Don't be afraid to re-bump your question in this superthread if the topic changes before you get an answer. The people with the most knowledge on this topic are here in this thread where you'll get the most in depth answers.


----------



## disneylover102

pharmama said:


> There have been a few reports of the Fantasyland SWGE entrance being open at RD but that seems to be an exception.  Generally they funnel everyone down to the Critter Country entrance at RD.   Guests (EMH and non) are held at the hub entrances to Adventureland and Frontierland but then both groups are directed to Critter Country and the Frontierland and Fantasyland entrances are not open, they open those a bit later.  I believe the pathway from Fantasyland will also be closed off just past the restrooms during EMH so you wouldn't be able to sneak around to either the Frontierland or Fantasyland entrances before RD.  I guess you would wait for RD there but if they do only open the Critter Country entrance you will be farther away from it than the crowds being admitted from the hub.


So the most likely way to be successful is to come out onto Main Street USA to the Frontierland or Adventureland entrances where the crowds will be directed to critter country? This helps a lot. Thanks!


----------



## midnight star

Porgs and Loth Cats are back at the creature stall. I asked the CM when they came in and she said yesterday. She also said she wouldn’t wait to buy them. So if you want one, and are able to get them, buy it. They are each $49.99.


----------



## ellamama

How necessary are reservations for the Droid Depot? We'd like to go during our visit in December (a few days before Christmas), but I'd rather play it by ear and not lock us into a set time unless we really have to.


----------



## disneylover102

For SWGE RD, do they let people into the land before the park officially opens? What time do they let people in?


----------



## Kestryl

midnight star said:


> Porgs and Loth Cats are back at the creature stall. I asked the CM when they came in and she said yesterday. She also said she wouldn’t wait to buy them. So if you want one, and are able to get them, buy it. They are each $49.99. View attachment 447599


I mean, I’m happy they’re back, but I wish they were there when I was there earlier this month... I love porgs...


----------



## midnight star

Kestryl said:


> I mean, I’m happy they’re back, but I wish they were there when I was there earlier this month... I love porgs...


Yeah! They were sold out for so long. I'm surprised it took that long to restock.


----------



## msteddom

Gift cards are still available at the First Order store.  They are not displayed, so you have to ask at the register for one.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Oh the porgs! Here’s hoping they’re in stock in December we want one so bad!


----------



## msteddom

The Yobashrimp Noodle Salad is no longer on the kid’s menu at Docking Bay 7.  It is still available as an adult portion.


----------



## smartlabelprint

msteddom said:


> Gift cards are still available at the First Order store.  They are not displayed, so you have to ask at the register for one.


What are the cards called again?


----------



## OnoPuppy

Hi! I was lucky enough to visit DL SWGE in July and loved it. Was really hoping to adopt a Porg (the large puppet one) from the creature stall at the time, but they were sold out - checked all 3 days I was there. All the little shoulder Porgs were sold out at Star Trader and the other DL and DTD shops I checked at too. Has anyone been recently and spotted either of these? I’ll be down again next weekend and was hoping I’ll get lucky this time. Thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

smartlabelprint said:


> What are the cards called again?


Spira.


----------



## midnight star

OnoPuppy said:


> Hi! I was lucky enough to visit DL SWGE in July and loved it. Was really hoping to adopt a Porg (the large puppet one) from the creature stall at the time, but they were sold out - checked all 3 days I was there. All the little shoulder Porgs were sold out at Star Trader and the other DL and DTD shops I checked at too. Has anyone been recently and spotted either of these? I’ll be down again next weekend and was hoping I’ll get lucky this time. Thanks!!





midnight star said:


> Porgs and Loth Cats are back at the creature stall. I asked the CM when they came in and she said yesterday. She also said she wouldn’t wait to buy them. So if you want one, and are able to get them, buy it. They are each $49.99. View attachment 447599


The puppet porgs were there yesterday. Not sure about the shoulder ones


----------



## msteddom

I only saw puppet porgs today, no shoulder ones.


----------



## midnight star

TikiTikiFan said:


> Oh the porgs! Here’s hoping they’re in stock in December we want one so bad!


I hope they’re there for you! They are cute.


----------



## tankgirl!

We will be in the parks October 30-Nov. 2 and I was wondering what is currently the best strategy for riding Smuggler's Run. Some folks say to go first thing in the morning (we do have early entry on Thursday and Saturday although I know GE isn't open), but others say to go in the afternoon/evening. My son is desperate to go on the ride, but my daughter isn't keen on the wait, so any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## disneylover102

tankgirl! said:


> We will be in the parks October 30-Nov. 2 and I was wondering what is currently the best strategy for riding Smuggler's Run. Some folks say to go first thing in the morning (we do have early entry on Thursday and Saturday although I know GE isn't open), but others say to go in the afternoon/evening. My son is desperate to go on the ride, but my daughter isn't keen on the wait, so any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


I’m trying to figure this out as well. I will only ever have early entry when doing MFSR first and so my plan is to do a couple rides during EMH and then if the Fantasyland entrance to SWGE opens at the time the other entrances do, I’ll do it that way since I’ll already be in Fantasyland. But since that entrance isn’t always open, the alternative is to line up at either the Frontierland or Adventureland entrances before the rest of the crowds and then apparently they will have you go through the Critter Country entrance. Of course I’m still figuring out these details because I don’t know what time they actually let people into SWGE (if they let people in before official park opening). 


If you go on a day and don’t use EMH, just get there really early and go through either Adventureland or Frontierland to get to the Critter Country SWGE entrance is what I’ve heard.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

OnoPuppy said:


> Hi! I was lucky enough to visit DL SWGE in July and loved it. Was really hoping to adopt a Porg (the large puppet one) from the creature stall at the time, but they were sold out - checked all 3 days I was there. All the little shoulder Porgs were sold out at Star Trader and the other DL and DTD shops I checked at too. Has anyone been recently and spotted either of these? I’ll be down again next weekend and was hoping I’ll get lucky this time. Thanks!!



I saw both the large Porgs at the creature stall and the shoulder Porgs at Star Trader today.


----------



## slg

On a busy day what kind of wait for smugglers run?


----------



## smartlabelprint

slg said:


> On a busy day what kind of wait for smugglers run?


I just looked On the app. It’s 55 min at 6 pm. Peter Pan is 45 min, Pirates is 15 so it’s a pretty standard day. If it’s really packed I’m guessing 90-120 min wait.


----------



## midnight star

slg said:


> On a busy day what kind of wait for smugglers run?


Hmmm it varies. On Columbus day (which was packed), Smuggler's run was actually one of the shorter waits. It ranged from 55-75 throughout the day.


----------



## OnoPuppy

kristensideaoffun said:


> I saw both the large Porgs at the creature stall and the shoulder Porgs at Star Trader today.


Ah! Thank you. That’s so exciting to hear! Fingers crossed for next Friday! Appreciate your taking the time to reply!


----------



## JsJk2014

Myself, my son (7), my sister, my nephew (4) and my mom (“grandma”) are headed to Disneyland. I was thinking about splurging and having the boys each build a droid but noticed on the website only 1 person may accompany a kiddo making a droid. 
Does anyone know if they make exceptions? I would hate for one of the grownups to have to sit out and am not willing to pay as much as they charge for an adult to make one they don’t need. 
Thanks!


----------



## pharmama

I don't know how strict they are lately but back in the June reservation preview period (when things were actually a bit busier than they generally are now) we had 3 adults accompany 2 droid builders.  It's just not that crazy in there.  But even if they won't allow the one extra adult the build area is just over a half height "fence" in the Droid Depot so that person will still somewhat be able to watch/talk to the builders etc.


----------



## JsJk2014

pharmama said:


> I don't know how strict they are lately but back in the June reservation preview period (when things were actually a bit busier than they generally are now) we had 3 adults accompany 2 droid builders.  It's just not that crazy in there.  But even if they won't allow the one extra adult the build area is just over a half height "fence" in the Droid Depot so that person will still somewhat be able to watch/talk to the builders etc.



Thanks. Is it a similar set up for the light saber place, as well?


----------



## pharmama

JsJk2014 said:


> Thanks. Is it a similar set up for the light saber place, as well?



I have not done Savi's but from what I've seen and read, no.  That one is not a setup where guests not immediately accompanying the builder can observe the process.  However they allow up to 2 guests per builder so I think you'll be fine for everyone to go in if you have 2 builders.  If you are considering Savi's I would definitely read some reviews or possibly consider watching one of the YouTube videos of the experience.  I think its more geared for older kids and adults.


----------



## JsJk2014

pharmama said:


> I have not done Savi's but from what I've seen and read, no.  That one is not a setup where guests not immediately accompanying the builder can observe the process.  However they allow up to 2 guests per builder so I think you'll be fine for everyone to go in if you have 2 builders.  If you are considering Savi's I would definitely read some reviews or possibly consider watching one of the YouTube videos of the experience.  I think its more geared for older kids and adults.



Thank you!


----------



## bardays

we just got back and my son build a droid and 2 of us watched and took pictures etc. but DH and DS did Savi's and they seemed more particular about how many guests went in as it a more intimate experience(it is awesome btw)


----------



## Triphi

We’re going next week and I’m trying to figure out when we should head to GE for the shortest wait time for the MF ride (three small kids who will not wait in any long lines!). I just checked the app and the wait time is 15 min at around 9 am, so mornings might be the way to go now!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Triphi said:


> We’re going next week and I’m trying to figure out when we should head to GE for the shortest wait time for the MF ride (three small kids who will not wait in any long lines!). I just checked the app and the wait time is 15 min at around 9 am, so mornings might be the way to go now!


I’m really not sure about the general trends for this but this morning was extremely light on crowds until about 11am. So that may have played into it.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

I went to SWGE today for a bit. Had the Ronto wrap for the second time and loved it again. Anyone know what brand of sausage this is? It’s amazing.

I was very much looking forward to trying the new chocolate popcorn. I had really high hopes for this new offering and it did not disappoint! It was sooooooo good, kind of like a cocoa kettle corn with lots of rich chocolate flavor. It’s pricy For popcorn though ($7).

I brought my baby with me today and he ended up being a bit of a celebrity. He has a cranial reshaping helmet to correct some flat spots on his head. I had his helmet wrapped like R2D2 because if he has to wear this thing it might as well look cool. Well people were kind of losing their mind over it, especially in SWGE. So many people came over to talk to us today. It was fun! I also happened to put him in his Halloween costume again (R2D2 onesie) and that added to the cuteness, ha ha.


----------



## ab21au

The wait time for MF:SR about 2hr ago was 75min in the DL app and 40min at the gate. I don’t know how long standby would have taken but the line was well inside the entry. They were not accepting single rider at first but 15 min later they were so I went in. I got pilot about 20-25min in line.

When I came out the que was well and truly out past the entry.


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I went to SWGE today for a bit. Had the Ronto wrap for the second time and loved it again. Anyone know what brand of sausage this is? It’s amazing.
> 
> I was very much looking forward to trying the new chocolate popcorn. I had really high hopes for this new offering and it did not disappoint! It was sooooooo good, kind of like a cocoa kettle corn with lots of rich chocolate flavor. It’s pricy For popcorn though ($7).
> 
> I brought my baby with me today and he ended up being a bit of a celebrity. He has a cranial reshaping helmet to correct some flat spots on his head. I had his helmet wrapped like R2D2 because if he has to wear this thing it might as well look cool. Well people were kind of losing their mind over it, especially in SWGE. So many people came over to talk to us today. It was fun! I also happened to put him in his Halloween costume again (R2D2 onesie) and that added to the cuteness, ha ha.
> View attachment 449506


TOO CUTE


----------



## Skyegirl1999

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I went to SWGE today for a bit. Had the Ronto wrap for the second time and loved it again. Anyone know what brand of sausage this is? It’s amazing.
> 
> I was very much looking forward to trying the new chocolate popcorn. I had really high hopes for this new offering and it did not disappoint! It was sooooooo good, kind of like a cocoa kettle corn with lots of rich chocolate flavor. It’s pricy For popcorn though ($7).
> 
> I brought my baby with me today and he ended up being a bit of a celebrity. He has a cranial reshaping helmet to correct some flat spots on his head. I had his helmet wrapped like R2D2 because if he has to wear this thing it might as well look cool. Well people were kind of losing their mind over it, especially in SWGE. So many people came over to talk to us today. It was fun! I also happened to put him in his Halloween costume again (R2D2 onesie) and that added to the cuteness, ha ha.
> View attachment 449506


First, this is so cute.

Second, we were there today and also tried the chocolate popcorn for the first time!  Everyone in our group liked it.  We asked for an extra bag to split between families, and it’s more than it looks like because it basically filled both bags once we shook it out and it wasn’t bulging or anything.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> First, this is so cute.
> 
> Second, we were there today and also tried the chocolate popcorn for the first time!  Everyone in our group liked it.  We asked for an extra bag to split between families, and it’s more than it looks like because it basically filled both bags once we shook it out and it wasn’t bulging or anything.


Awwww man! I wish I would have seen you! We were only there for a few hours while we killed time before my baby’s helmet appointment (conveniently five minutes from Disneyland!).

I am embarrassed to say that I intended to bring half of the popcorn home for my older son who wasn’t with us but I ended up eating the whole thing myself!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

@SOCALMouseMommy: Love the photo! Too much cuteness -- and he has gotten so big already!


----------



## disneylover102

Is there any chance of some paid event the day before ROTR opens? I think I remember they did this when GOTG opened but I’m pretty sure they didn’t when the rest of SWGE opened?


----------



## dieumeye

disneylover102 said:


> Is there any chance of some paid event the day before ROTR opens? I think I remember they did this when GOTG opened but I’m pretty sure they didn’t when the rest of SWGE opened?


I wouldn't count on it. After the poor response to the cost of the (expensive) Pixar Pier opening event, and the switch to the free (and really well implemented, if you ask me) SW:GE reservation system, and on top of that the lower than expected attendance for SW:GE this past summer... it would seem strange to have a paid event for just one ride in an already opened land, even if it's the greatest ride in history.

Also, if there's a chance that RotR might be somewhat... unreliable... when it first opens, think of the disaster it would be if there was a paid event around it. It'll be enough trouble if it goes down frequently once it opens during regular park hours, but at least they can hand out FPs to other attractions. Not so easy to give refunds for a special ticketed event if the one ride everyone is there for breaks down. But who can say for sure. They've certainly made stranger decisions in the past!!


----------



## pharmama

Heard my first radio ad today for ROTR (I am in the SF Bay Area) which included the opening date so they must be feeling pretty confident.


----------



## LizzyS

I've seen a couple of commercials in the last week for GE that also features some RoTR scenes (nothing we haven't seen before) at the beginning, so it seems they're gearing up for the opening already.


----------



## Triphi

Today was our first day in the parks for our trip and the line to get into GE was huge from Fantasyland at the end of EMH, so we skipped it and ended up going in around 6 pm instead. I’m so glad we did! I kept an eye on the MF:SR wait times for much of the day and it never really got below 40 minutes. But by the time we showed up in front of it around 6:30, it was a 15 min line, and actual wait time was more like 8-10 min! So much better with little kids who can’t handle long lines.

And the ride itself was awesome. My 5-yo rode twice in a row with rider switch and was a gunner each time. He wouldn’t stop talking about how he pushed the button and fired the guns the whole way back to the hotel.


----------



## disneylover102

Triphi said:


> Today was our first day in the parks for our trip and the line to get into GE was huge from Fantasyland at the end of EMH, so we skipped it and ended up going in around 6 pm instead. I’m so glad we did! I kept an eye on the MF:SR wait times for much of the day and it never really got below 40 minutes. But by the time we showed up in front of it around 6:30, it was a 15 min line, and actual wait time was more like 8-10 min! So much better with little kids who can’t handle long lines.
> 
> And the ride itself was awesome. My 5-yo rode twice in a row with rider switch and was a gunner each time. He wouldn’t stop talking about how he pushed the button and fired the guns the whole way back to the hotel.


What time did you see the long line to get into SWGE? I was planning on doing MFSR after EMH but I might just ignore SWGE that morning and ride when all the lines for everything else are longer.


----------



## socaldisneylover

disneylover102 said:


> What time did you see the long line to get into SWGE? I was planning on doing MFSR after EMH but I might just ignore SWGE that morning and ride when all the lines for everything else are longer.


If you're going to EMH, you're probably better off utilizing your time to cover rides, rather than waiting to get into GE.  The wait time usually spikes soon after the official park opening, but then tends to level off around the 45-50 min mark as has been mentioned before.  There should be times during the day when the wait drops to 30 min or less, so your best bet is if you can keep track on the app so you can head over there if the wait times get low enough.


----------



## Triphi

disneylover102 said:


> What time did you see the long line to get into SWGE? I was planning on doing MFSR after EMH but I might just ignore SWGE that morning and ride when all the lines for everything else are longer.


We were on Dumbo about 15 minutes to open and the line was huge by then.


----------



## disneylover102

Ok it sounds like I’m definitely not going to do MFSR right after EMH. I would like to ride multiple times but it seems like it’s such a waste to skip part of EMH to line up.


----------



## TomServo27

Line was snaking through land today shortly after emh my son and did single rider and were on in less than 15 minutes. We even got in together as engineers. I rode three times today using single rider waited usually about ten minutes.


----------



## disneylover102

TomServo27 said:


> Line was snaking through land today shortly after emh my son and did single rider and were on in less than 15 minutes. We even got in together as engineers. I rode three times today using single rider waited usually about ten minutes.


What time of day each time?


----------



## TomServo27

disneylover102 said:


> What time of day each time?


Once right after emh probably 9:15 then I did it twice at around noon by noon standby was only 35 minutes but I rode twice in less than half hour. I did see one time where they took 6 single riders I think someone wasn’t paying attention in the standby line. I will say I’ve done all the positions now it’s a flawed ride but still a lot of fun.


----------



## disneylover102

TomServo27 said:


> Once right after emh probably 9:15 then I did it twice at around noon by noon standby was only 35 minutes but I rode twice in less than half hour. I will say I’ve done all the positions now it’s a flawed ride but still a lot of fun.


Did they give you pilot in Single Rider or did you do pilot in the regular line?


----------



## TomServo27

disneylover102 said:


> Did they give you pilot in Single Rider or did you do pilot in the regular line?


I got pilot twice once in standby once in single rider.


----------



## mickey+minnie91

There is so much information to take in on this new area. We are going for the day the day after Thanksgiving. Can anyone give me some tips. We do not have any kids in our group. Just me, hubby, 22 year old daughter, my Marine son and his buddy. His buddy has never been to Disneyland and loves StarWars.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

This is the DLR website link: Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge
You can make reservations for Savi's (build your own lightsaber), Droid Depot (build a droid), and Oga's Cantina. If you will be using the Play App in Batuu on your smartphones (fun!), bring battery backup. The Ronto Wrap at Ronto's Roasters is the best hot dog in DL! The DLR app will tell you how long the standby wait is for MFSR -- and the wait tends to be a bit less than predicted. There is a SR line, too. No FP for that ride. The line tends to get shorter as the day goes on.
This thread has helpful information, too: A First Timer’s Guide to Disneyland.


----------



## bajadahl

Are all the entrances to GE open at rope drop now?  Over the summer they forced everyone to enter via Critter Country which is fine but I don't want to assume that is still the rope drop route only to find out the FL entrance is opened also.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

bajadahl said:


> Are all the entrances to GE open at rope drop now?  Over the summer they forced everyone to enter via Critter Country which is fine but I don't want to assume that is still the rope drop route only to find out the FL entrance is opened also.


The quote below is from 10/25, so less than a month ago. If someone else has more recent experience, I hope they chime in.



pharmama said:


> There have been a few reports of the Fantasyland SWGE entrance being open at RD but that seems to be an exception.  Generally they funnel everyone down to the Critter Country entrance at RD.   Guests (EMH and non) are held at the hub entrances to Adventureland and Frontierland but then both groups are directed to Critter Country and the Frontierland and Fantasyland entrances are not open, they open those a bit later.  I believe the pathway from Fantasyland will also be closed off just past the restrooms during EMH so you wouldn't be able to sneak around to either the Frontierland or Fantasyland entrances before RD.  I guess you would wait for RD there but if they do only open the Critter Country entrance you will be farther away from it than the crowds being admitted from the hub.


----------



## slpeters

bajadahl said:


> Are all the entrances to GE open at rope drop now?  Over the summer they forced everyone to enter via Critter Country which is fine but I don't want to assume that is still the rope drop route only to find out the FL entrance is opened also.


We went in at rope drop this weekend and went in through Frontierland.  I felt like we were kind of back of the pack--once he saw where we were dh apologized for not getting ready faster--and we still rode the Falcon twice in the first half hour.


----------



## twodogs

Does anyone think it will be so crowded the weekend ROTR opens that they will do boarding groups like they did briefly when SWGE opened?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

twodogs said:


> Does anyone think it will be so crowded the weekend ROTR opens that they will do boarding groups like they did briefly when SWGE opened?


I think they will have to do something likely. I got an interesting survey question recently asking if I liked the virtual boarding groups or preferred standing in line (I mean seriously, who prefers standing in line???).


----------



## twodogs

I want Fast Pass for the SWGE rides!!!  WHY Disney???  I guess they think the line moves faster without FP but seriously they need it!!!


----------



## dieumeye

twodogs said:


> I want Fast Pass for the SWGE rides!!!  WHY Disney???  I guess they think the line moves faster without FP but seriously they need it!!!


I will be glad when both SW:GE rides get FP. But I don’t think they’re in any hurry. The MF:SR line usually doesn’t get too long (it’s only 25 minutes right now) and it often moves quicker than the posted time. Plus it has single rider if you want a possibly even shorter wait.

Peter Pan is at 30-40 minutes all day (it’s at 40 minutes now) every day and for some reason they won’t add FP to it.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I think they will have to do something likely. I got an interesting survey question recently asking if I liked the virtual boarding groups or preferred standing in line (I mean seriously, who prefers standing in line???).


I got that survey, too, and I want to know what percentage of respondents prefer standing in line. Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## bethwc101

dieumeye said:


> I will be glad when both SW:GE rides get FP. But I don’t think they’re in any hurry. The MF:SR line usually doesn’t get too long (it’s only 25 minutes right now) and it often moves quicker than the posted time. Plus it has single rider if you want a possibly even shorter wait.
> 
> Peter Pan is at 30-40 minutes all day (it’s at 40 minutes now) every day and for some reason they won’t add FP to it.


We had terrible luck with single rider on our trip. Standby was posted at 45 min so we tried single rider. Took over an hour! When we got off the ride, the standby was even shorter than when we got in SR and new time was posted at 30. We really kicked ourselves for that one.


----------



## dieumeye

bethwc101 said:


> We had terrible luck with single rider on our trip. Standby was posted at 45 min so we tried single rider. Took over an hour! When we got off the ride, the standby was even shorter than when we got in SR and new time was posted at 30. We really kicked ourselves for that one.


Yeah, that's why I threw _possibly_ in there! The MF:SR Single Rider line is only worth it to me if the line isn't past the steps. If it's backed up into the hallway it's gonna take awhile and may not be shorter than the standby!


----------



## ZCarroll

bethwc101 said:


> We had terrible luck with single rider on our trip. Standby was posted at 45 min so we tried single rider. Took over an hour! When we got off the ride, the standby was even shorter than when we got in SR and new time was posted at 30. We really kicked ourselves for that one.



We had the same experience and heard similar from others when we were there and when we asked about it we were told the SR line was rarely shorter... I can't figure it out, considering Radiator Racers is also 6 people...???   Also, the standby wait was always longer for us than the posted time and the posted time was never less than 30min that we saw during the two weeks we were there (sept.9-23) with constant checking.  We are hoping to go again in December so I'm really excited to hear about only 25min wait times... but I'm not counting on it, heh!


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

ZCarroll said:


> We had the same experience and heard similar from others when we were there and when we asked about it we were told the SR line was rarely shorter... I can't figure it out, considering Radiator Racers is also 6 people...???   Also, the standby wait was always longer for us than the posted time and the posted time was never less than 30min that we saw during the two weeks we were there (sept.9-23) with constant checking.  We are hoping to go again in December so I'm really excited to hear about only 25min wait times... but I'm not counting on it, heh!



Racers has a different fill pattern because there are 2 rows of three. If you are a party of 6, no single rider. If you are a party of 5, they take a single rider. If you are a party of 4, they usually take 2 single riders and have the party of 4 split into two rows with one single rider each. If you are a party of 3, then you might be seated with another party of 3 or a party of 2 in which case again they take a single rider. If you are a party of 2, again they will pull single rider to finish filling your row of 3.

With Millennium Falcon, there are 6 seats in an open cabin. Yes, the seats are in rows, but it's not as restrictive-seeming an arrangement as for Racers. A party of 4 can have a party of 2 added to the cabin. A party of 2 can have a party of 4 or two other parties of 2 added or a party of 3 and a single rider. As you can tell, there aren't as many forced cases of a single rider coming up as with Racers.


----------



## Tattylou

Big Star Wars family here - heading to DL from Boston Feb 16-22. Olga's is definitely of interest. I understand it can be booked 60 days ahead. This is 4 adults and 2 kids (ages 9 and 11). Can someone tell me what to expect please - is it just apps and drinks? Is there a time limit for how long you are in there? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tattylou

Heading to DL Feb 16 - 22. Star Wars is a big thing for us. My kids are 9 and 11. There are not FP for Star Wars ride (soon to be rides), right? What's the best strategy to get on these? Rope drop? Late night? Thanks in advance!


----------



## SteveH

Correct no FPs as of yet.   We did EE rope drop this summer, bad idea. Like many we found out that GE doesn't open early for EE, the line waiting grew huge.  We followed the crowd and it was backed up well past Ronto Roasters.  We bailed, MDE said the wait was over 2 1/2 hours.  That afternoon it was down to 45 mintues.  So watch MDE and base on that.  We also went back at night, I highly recomend going during fireworks.  But be aware it is VERY loud. It's really cool seeing the fire works right over the spires.


----------



## Molly Meow

Oga's cantina does not have much in the way of "apps" - it's a $21 cheese board and an $8 bar mix.  You get a 2 drink per person maximum and 45 minutes to enjoy.  It is very loud, very crowded, and expect to be standing the entire time.


----------



## Jfsag123

We got in line for Smuggler's Run around 10:50 yesterday with a posted 55 minute wait. Our actual wait was 35-40 minutes and it went by pretty quickly, as the line moved consistently.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

It is really just drinks... it’s not a super comfortable experience because you will more than likely be standing the entire time unless you are lucky enough to get a table (aren’t that many tables unfortunately). It’s still really cool and I love going inside for a drink but my 4-year-old is over it after about 15 minutes, lol. He does love DJ Rex though. I pacify him with blue milk with a cookie on top.


----------



## aulanidreamer

We just returned yesterday and had two Oga’s experiences. Once in the evening with a larger group (4 adults, 3 kids) and the second was supposed to be the breakfast menu with 2 adults and 3 kids. Both were really stressful for me. It was standing room only, and both times they put us in a spot in the bar about 3 people wide, so we were in everyone’s way. I ordered the fuzzy taun taun our first time and the bartender gave this big long speech about not inhaling the foam and warning my party that if I did I could pass out. I think it was sort of joke/ sort of real because of the tingling it causes on your lips, but really it just freaked out my son and he was worried every time I took a sip. The second time we thought we were going for breakfast of oatmeal or cinnamon rolls, but at 9:30 they were out so only gave us the same afternoon menu. They did at least make me a latte instead, but didn’t have food except the cheese plate and bits. It was cool to see, but I don’t need to do it again. I found the cast members kinda rude and aloof. My kids were interested for the first 5-10 minutes and then done.


----------



## Cal-Pie

aulanidreamer said:


> Both were really stressful for me. It was standing room only, and both times they put us in a spot in the bar about 3 people wide, so we were in everyone’s way.


I read the suggestion in a blog to make a reservation, look around, and leave. I've wondered how that was even possible, but I guess if they just escort you to an "area" it would be possible to just have a look and leave?


----------



## ADLFAN

They do warn you at check in - you have a 45 minutes limit and a 2 drink maximum (whether alchoholic or non). And seating is at shared tables or it's standing room only against the bar. We had people waiting behind us for a bit, but we weren't close to finishing our first drink so they migrated elsewhere. We were right by the service station where drinks were picked up and it was awesome to see the colorful concoctions without having to order them all!



The food is limited to the new charcuterie board, the jello like petri dish snack, and the funky chex mix. None of which enticed us. 

They also require you to pay per round.

I liked being at the bar to watch the action of the bartenders. DJ Rex was on the opposite side and his playlist was kinda club like with repetitive bass lines and lyrics. We did get to hear the original Cantina music though, which I loved! 

My only regret is that I had the perfect opportunity to use the "You wanna buy some death sticks?" line and I totally forgot to!! Next time...


----------



## chrisaman

I single ridered the ride and only waited at most 5 minutes


----------



## Tattylou

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> It is really just drinks... it’s not a super comfortable experience because you will more than likely be standing the entire time unless you are lucky enough to get a table (aren’t that many tables unfortunately). It’s still really cool and I love going inside for a drink but my 4-year-old is over it after about 15 minutes, lol. He does love DJ Rex though. I pacify him with blue milk with a cookie on top.
> 
> View attachment 454545



That might entice my kids!


Cal-Pie said:


> I read the suggestion in a blog to make a reservation, look around, and leave. I've wondered how that was even possible, but I guess if they just escort you to an "area" it would be possible to just have a look and leave?



This could work for us. We really just want to get a look inside. I don't even care if I eat anything as long as we get to see it. I'd probably get a drink though!


----------



## B3rlingirl

I’ve checked a couple of pages back but couldn’t find the answer I was looking for... so I have to ask again...(doing Oga’s Cantina is a pretty spontaneous idea)

How much time would you budget for Oga’s cantina if you are solo and just want 1 drink?
I want to do I it just before my WOC dessert party (maybe grab a corn dog on the way)
I have a reservation for Oga’s at 5:45 pm and Dessert Party Check in is 8:15pm (but I guess I should arrive earlier than that... more like 7:30-7:45 pm or so...). Do you think that will work out? 
(Reason for doing both on the same night: I don’t wanna carry my passport around for that long so I want to do all alcoholic drinks on one evening...I read in the confirmation mail that as a non-US-resident you need a passport as well as another form of government-issued ID...?but in the Disney FAQ it only says passport... pretty weird... a passport that is good enough for entering the US should be enough to get a drink in my opinion...)

How does the process of doing Oga’s Catina work?
Go to check in right at the given time or earlier?
Do you pay your drink right when you order/ get it? So you could leave right after finishing it?


----------



## BadPinkTink

B3rlingirl said:


> I’ve checked a couple of pages back but couldn’t find the answer I was looking for... so I have to ask again...(doing Oga’s Cantina is a pretty spontaneous idea)
> 
> How much time would you budget for Oga’s cantina if you are solo and just want 1 drink?
> I want to do I it just before my WOC dessert party (maybe grab a corn dog on the way)
> I have a reservation for Oga’s at 5:45 pm and Dessert Party Check in is 8:15pm (but I guess I should arrive earlier than that... more like 7:30-7:45 pm or so...). Do you think that will work out?
> (Reason for doing both on the same night: I don’t wanna carry my passport around for that long so I want to do all alcoholic drinks on one evening...I read in the confirmation mail that as a non-US-resident you need a passport as well as another form of government-issued ID...?but in the Disney FAQ it only says passport... pretty weird... a passport that is good enough for entering the US should be enough to get a drink in my opinion...)
> 
> How does the process of doing Oga’s Catina work?
> Go to check in right at the given time or earlier?
> Do you pay your drink right when you order/ get it? So you could leave right after finishing it?



I was asked for ID (credentials) when I was standing at the bar, but not when I was at a standing table. 
It depends on how busy it is, the first visit to the Cantina, the CM would only allow check in at the exact time of my reservation and then I had a 15 minute wait to get to the host stand. The second time I checked in about 10 minutes before my reservation and still had a 15 minute wait to get to the host stand. 


5.45pm check in at the host at Ogas Cantina
6.00pm Get escorted to your assigned area
6.10pm a server will turn up and take the orders
6.20pm get your drink and pay. The server / bartender will give you the check with the drink and then come back about 10 minutes later for the payment. 
6.45pm leave the Cantina and walk through Batuu , through Black Spire Market Place and out through Critter County exit
7.15 pm Enter DCA and head over to WOC check in
7.30pm Check in for WOC Dessert Party


----------



## TomServo27

bethwc101 said:


> We had terrible luck with single rider on our trip. Standby was posted at 45 min so we tried single rider. Took over an hour! When we got off the ride, the standby was even shorter than when we got in SR and new time was posted at 30. We really kicked ourselves for that one.


Interesting I did single rider three times never waited more than 15 minutes. One time basically walked on total time from time entered the line to exiting the ride was 14 minutes. I would say from my experience anyway if the end of the line is bottom of the stairs should be a short wait.


----------



## midnight star

I haven’t been in a while, but it’s pretty fun. I would keep in mind the cantina is meant to be an “experience”. It’s not a place to relax and have a drink. Here’s a pic of what my friends and I ordered back in August. 2 are Jabba Juices (non alcoholic), fuzzy tauntan, and Jet Juice. For kids, I would prepare them before getting to the cantina on what to expect. I’ve been 10 times and I always see kids sitting on the floor bored and playing on phones lol.


----------



## Tattylou

midnight star said:


> I haven’t been in a while, but it’s pretty fun. I would keep in mind the cantina is meant to be an “experience”. It’s not a place to relax and have a drink. Here’s a pic of what my friends and I ordered back in August. 2 are Jabba Juices (non alcoholic), fuzzy tauntan, and Jet Juice. For kids, I would prepare them before getting to the cantina on what to expect. I’ve been 10 times and I always see kids sitting on the floor bored and playing on phones lol.



These replies are all helpful. We really just want to get inside to check it out. I wouldn't even stay long enough for my kids to get bored. Just grab a drink and check it out.


----------



## bluegrizzlies1

Get a reservation


----------



## DebbieB

We were there in August.  We were lucky to get a shared table, 6 of us and maybe 3 others.  My friends son ordered a second beer, we were there over an hour, they didn’t say anything.  You order and pay before they bring the drinks.


----------



## twodogs

We lucked into a seated table in October (stood when we were there twice in June), but the waiter was very clear that we could only order 2 drinks, and he came by and said “your time is up” a few minutes before 45 minutes.  He was surly the whole time (which some of them say is their “character” which I take to mean this is my excuse for just not being friendly at work all day), and I don’t like that aspect, which several others have experienced as well.  I have also had great servers there, so YMMV.  Have fun and definitely get a reservation.  Don’t plan on eating there because the food is a bit odd and not terribly kid friendly.


----------



## twodogs

Does anyone currently have a VIP tour booked for after ROTR opens, and if so, what are they telling you about ride access?  I think MFSM is now included in the VIP tour somehow, but I have not heard any reports of what is happening with ROTR, if anyone knows?


----------



## TikiTikiFan

So what’s the word on MFSR? Is afternoon still the best time to ride? I remember reading some posts that indicated mornings were getting better but I wasn’t sure if that stayed true with the holiday crowds.

We’ll be back in two weeks and as of now I have it planned in our itinerary to hit the ride after lunch. But we also want to go to SWGE first thing to grab (hopefully!) our long awaited porg.


----------



## dieumeye

TikiTikiFan said:


> So what’s the word on MFSR? Is afternoon still the best time to ride? I remember reading some posts that indicated mornings were getting better but I wasn’t sure if that stayed true with the holiday crowds.
> 
> We’ll be back in two weeks and as of now I have it planned in our itinerary to hit the ride after lunch. But we also want to go to SWGE first thing to grab (hopefully!) our long awaited porg.


Well, the wait is listed as 95 minutes currently (Monday morning at 9:45am). That's the highest I've personally seen it lately. Just the other day in the evening the wait was 25 minutes, but I'd plan on it being pretty busy all day with the holiday week.


----------



## bethwc101

TomServo27 said:


> Interesting I did single rider three times never waited more than 15 minutes. One time basically walked on total time from time entered the line to exiting the ride was 14 minutes. I would say from my experience anyway if the end of the line is bottom of the stairs should be a short wait.


I thought that was the norm too, but we must have just been unlucky that day. The line was just ending at the bottom of the stairs. Still took over 45 min. They must have just had enough even parties.


----------



## mcm574

We'll be rope dropping DL on 1/1 and I'm curious to hear from those who've been recently - is it still recommended to wait until later in the day to try to ride Smugglers Run, or should we hit it up at rope drop? Does the fact that DL doesn't open until 9 that day change your recommendation? If we don't rope drop Smugglers Run, what ride should we pursue first? Any advice welcome, as always!

_updated because I mistakenly said ROTR when I meant Smugglers Run!_


----------



## Version 6

ROTR doesn't open until 1/17.

Do you mean MFSR?


----------



## mcm574

Ha, yes, I do! Clearly I was typing in a hurry (and suffering from wishful thinking)! - I'll update my post, thanks for pointing out my error!...


----------



## Mike_M

Granted, when I went last is a historically slow period for the park (right after Halloween and right before the official kickoff of X-mas) but I saw plenty of opportunities to hit up the ride with 30 min queue times. HMH had longer lines on some days.

That said, 1/1 will probably have holiday crowds so longer lines on everything should be expected (If someone who’s actually been there on New Years drops a hint, I’d believe them).

in the end, it’s all about what is most important for you to start with. If it’s Millennium Falcon, then go for it. If it’s PP, then go for it. If it’s breakfast at Carnation Cafe, go for it.


----------



## TomServo27

bethwc101 said:


> I thought that was the norm too, but we must have just been unlucky that day. The line was just ending at the bottom of the stairs. Still took over 45 min. They must have just had enough even parties.


I saw one time they took 6 single riders not sure what was going in the standby line think someone wasn’t paying attention. Also my son and I got paired up with group that had an ecv once. There was I think two groups in front of them so we got to hang out in the falcon for 5 or 6 minutes. Which was nice usually don’t get much time to look around and take pics.


----------



## jfk4

You might consider trying the single rider line at rope drop.  I tried this last week (Saturday 11/16), and the single rider line was literally empty.  I had to wait briefly for the initial crowd to make its way through the stand-by queue when I rode the first time.  The second time around single-rider was still empty.


----------



## mcm574

jfk4 said:


> You might consider trying the single rider line at rope drop.  I tried this last week (Saturday 11/16), and the single rider line was literally empty.  I had to wait briefly for the initial crowd to make its way through the stand-by queue when I rode the first time.  The second time around single-rider was still empty.



While I love this idea, I worry it might not be doable with a 6-year-old. (I think he'd actually be fine riding by himself, I just worry about what happens after he rides. I guess maybe we could have my husband and I go on either side of him?... and the 10-year-old go last?...)


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

mcm574 said:


> While I love this idea, I worry it might not be doable with a 6-year-old. (I think he'd actually be fine riding by himself, I just worry about what happens after he rides. I guess maybe we could have my husband and I go on either side of him?... and the 10-year-old go last?...)


He’s not old enough to ride alone. So this wouldn’t work for you.


----------



## crystal1313

We went to Oga's Sunday night.  We got a standing table right next to DJ Rex.  Our waiter was great.  Very nice, explained the Fuzzy TaunTaun would make my mouth tingle, checked on us often and never was pushy or rude.  My son really liked the Jabba Juice.  DH had two drinks and we had one each.  I loved being so close to Rex.  It seemed way less crowded in there than our last visit.  We had a great time!  

We did notice that the wait for MFSR was it's lowest at 45 min the time we were there.  We never saw it lower than 45 min on Sunday.  In the morning it was 75 min.  We did not ride as the kids were tired and did not want to wait that long.  

I really enjoyed GE at night!  It was nice to browse the stores with low crowds.  My oldest really wanted a Loth cat, but didn't want to spend $50 on it.  So he settled for a shoulder Porg!  My youngest had gotten a shoulder Porg earlier in the day at the Star Trader.  I did think it was neat that the Porgs are not identical.  Some are taller and thinner and others are shorter and chubby.  Very cute!


----------



## LanceQ

This article mentions that CMs have been downplaying the immersion recently --

https://io9.gizmodo.com/star-wars-galaxys-edge-is-almost-too-alien-for-its-own-1840053738#replies
Has anyone experienced this?  I've only been to GE once, in early August, and it was still all over the place.


----------



## ThistleMae

We just got back from Disneyland.  SWGE was pretty empty at night.  Got on SR numerous times with little to no wait.  My granddaughters fiance' built a light saber and forgot it on the plane!  We were all really upset.  I will be going to Disney World end of January and am hoping to do both rides at SWGE.  Can't wait!


----------



## TarotFox

Did you contact the airline?


----------



## twodogs

twodogs said:


> Does anyone currently have a VIP tour booked for after ROTR opens, and if so, what are they telling you about ride access?  I think MFSM is now included in the VIP tour somehow, but I have not heard any reports of what is happening with ROTR, if anyone knows?


I guess I will kind of answer my own question here, based on WDW.  OP there said that they booked a VIP for 12/5 (opening day for the ride there) and were told 2 months ago that ROTR would be included.  Then today they were told it would not be included.  Others with VIPs later in December received the same email.


----------



## Jperiod

Anyone know what's happening or why?  They're up near docking bay 7.


----------



## Darthbane2007

Promote Rise of Skywalker I guess...


----------



## figment_jii

LanceQ said:


> This article mentions that CMs have been downplaying the immersion recently --Has anyone experienced this?  I've only been to GE once, in early August, and it was still all over the place.


It was kind of hit or miss just before Thanksgiving.  Some of the CM didn't use the "Bright Suns" or "Credit Reducers" terms, but there were still those that did.  We even had one CM ask about Christmas and tell us about the "Life Day" celebration that had happened a few days earlier.  So it varies between CMs.  I think it really depends on the CM and (perhaps) how receptive the guests themselves seem (if they say "Bright Suns" and you respond with "Bright Suns", I think they're probably more likely to continue sprinkling in the Batuu-words).


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

That would have been so cool to see!


----------



## Version 6

Is there any reliable info as to whether ROTR will have single rider or fastpass when it opens?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Version 6 said:


> Is there any reliable info as to whether ROTR will have single rider or fastpass when it opens?


Disney has said that ROTR will not have FP when it opens, just like MFSR did not (and still does not) have it.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

figment_jii said:


> ...  I think it really depends on the CM and (perhaps) how receptive the guests themselves seem (if they say "Bright Suns" and you respond with "Bright Suns", I think they're probably more likely to continue sprinkling in the Batuu-words).


I would agree with this. When I have time to spend with CMs and use the SWGE terminology, they stay in character and help me along if I falter or don't know all the vocabulary. But if I'm in a hurry and just ask a question in straight English, they answer me right away without any role playing. They seem to take all the cues from the guest.


----------



## Version 6

theluckyrabbit said:


> Disney has said that ROTR will not have FP when it opens, just like MFSR did not (and still does not) have it.



Thanks. Any idea whether it will have single rider?


----------



## Disney Rose

Does anyone know if there are still shortages of popular merchandise like Loth cats? And if it’s essential to book for droid building? Or are the crowds easing off?


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Disney Rose said:


> Does anyone know if there are still shortages of popular merchandise like Loth cats? And if it’s essential to book for droid building? Or are the crowds easing off?



I saw Loth cats last week and last month. We built a droid with no reservation and no wait last month.


----------



## mama&me

Disney Rose said:


> Does anyone know if there are still shortages of popular merchandise like Loth cats? And if it’s essential to book for droid building? Or are the crowds easing off?


We were there today.  Took my 76 year old parents Our first time. 
I don’t know if there were lothcats. I didn’t see any but didn’t ask. I did purchase the giftcard in droid depot and the carrying case for my dads droid.  
We rode MFSR in under an hour. My parents were picked to be the pilots. 
They were filming something today and we got to see JJ Abrams, C3PO, Rey, Poe and others (not sure who everyone was).  
Thanks to this thread and everyone’s input, we had the experience of a lifetime.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mama&me said:


> ...
> Thanks to this thread and everyone’s input, we had the experience of a lifetime.


! So glad to hear that you had a magical time!


----------



## mama&me

Oh and we did have reservations for my dad to build a droid but it didn’t seem to be sold out. There wasn’t anyone in the station next to him. 
We also had reservations for Savis and Ogas but those did seem full.


----------



## Nonsuch

Disney Rose said:


> Does anyone know if there are still shortages of popular merchandise like Loth cats?...


The appearance in the Mandalorian might increase demand for Loth cats


----------



## Disney Rose

Thanks everyone for the answers! Very helpful.


----------



## figment_jii

So, I've finally had a chance to test out how the droids interact with each other!  We used on BB-8 and one R2-D2 unit, both with personality chips.  The range is about 4.5 feet.  When they're within that range, they seemed to "talk" to each other, but if further apart, they stopped "talking" (i.e., no more sounds/lights/movement).  When "talking" each droid reacts about every 2 minutes.


----------



## MWGum

Has anyone else had trouble making a reservation for Droid Depot? I have been trying all week and keep getting the "Something went wrong. Please try again." error. I have tried on my phone and desktop in both Safari and Chrome. I called today and they said that there isn't anything that they can do and that it has to be made online.


----------



## happyleesh

I finally got it to work through an incognito window and a direct link from a google search, like “make a droid depot reservation”, not an internal Disney link from MDE. SO frustrating!


----------



## MWGum

happyleesh said:


> I finally got it to work through an incognito window and a direct link from a google search... SO frustrating!



I finally got it to work! Thanks for the suggestion. One other thing that I noticed was that my phone number had the 1 at the beginning so I removed it. Not sure if that mattered or not.


----------



## Keyframer30

I delete my cookies when that happens...usually does the trick....


----------



## MWGum

Keyframer30 said:


> I delete my cookies when that happens...usually does the trick....



I tried that on both my phone and desktop. I really think that it was deleting the leading 1 from my phone number that did the trick.


----------



## MWGum

On the website it says that the builder can bring one guest, but the confirmation email says that the builder can bring two guests. Has any tried taking two guests with them?


----------



## Keyframer30

My wife and I were guests when our kid built his droid. There were others as well with 2 guests. It wasn't a problem.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Anyone else super envious that WDW gets Rise of the Resistance first? We’re going to miss the DL opening by just a few weeks- such a bummer!

I know there’s always next time but I’m still gonna sulk and be sad about it.


----------



## limace

Us too! I’m super sad (it’s one of many reasons I booked my early January trip-back when it was supposed to be opening late 2019).


----------



## theluckyrabbit

So, now that ROTR is open at WDW, what does everyone think? Is it the rousing success that Disney was hoping for? Will it "complete" SWGE here like it should? (I _like_ that the Resistance end is so quiet and landscaped, with the forest noises in the background -- it's a peaceful place right now -- and I will miss that when it gets crowded and noisy.) And... (feeding my paranoia), do you think we're in for a price hike now because of this?


----------



## ten6mom

theluckyrabbit said:


> So, now that ROTR is open at WDW, what does everyone think? Is it the rousing success that Disney was hoping for? Will it "complete" SWGE here like it should? (I _like_ that the Resistance end is so quiet and landscaped, with the forest noises in the background -- it's a peaceful place right now -- and I will miss that when it gets crowded and noisy.) And... (feeding my paranoia), do you think we're in for a price hike now because of this?


I'm purposely avoiding spoilers about it; however, from what little tiny bit I've seen on non-park related threads here on the DIS, it seems like they're having some... challenges with it running reliably.  They dare not implement a price increase until they've got their ducks in a row!


----------



## limace

Holy smokes. Just watched a video and it looks spectacular. I am so bummed we are going to kiss it in January!


----------



## NorthernCalMom

bethwc101 said:


> I thought that was the norm too, but we must have just been unlucky that day. The line was just ending at the bottom of the stairs. Still took over 45 min. They must have just had enough even parties.


Actually, when we were there in August, the way in which seats were given to single riders depended greatly on the cast members. We sometimes got to almost walk on (during or just after the fireworks). Another time we waited close to the top of the stairs of the single rider line for almost 45 mins (after taking roughly 20 mins to even get to that point), watching one of the cast members use hand signals to gesture to the standby line which group sizes he needed to add together to fill all six spots. He actually seemed to take great pride in almost never needing single riders, happily arranging groups of 3 and 3, 4 and 2, three times two, and making people at the front of the standby line switch, if the respective group sizes weren’t to his liking. The only time he would begrudgingly take somebody from the single rider line would be if there was a group of 5 and when, even upon his waving his finger to the standby line signaling that he needed one more person, nobody from standby would step up. So, yes, the idea of only entering the single rider line when it doesn’t reach all the way down to the split is a good rule of thumb but by no means a guarantee to get onto the ride quickly (that day of the standby line hating math wiz cast member we would have been better off actually waiting in the standby line, which—in contrast to the more than an hour we were stuck in the single rider line—was posted to be at a mere 45 minutes).


----------



## Disney Rose

First time at Galaxies Edge today and even though I thought I knew what to expect I was blown away. The theming and immersion is incredible. It seemed super busy at the park, but we walked straight up and built two droids without a reservation or wait. 

I wasn’t prepared for the sound coming out of the cantina! The sounds in general in galaxies edge are so different that I really felt like I was on another planet. Well done Disney!


----------



## baozi

I read one of the threads. It broke down quite often. They are using a "virtual queue" (you register for a group in the morning, then it sends a notification when it's your turn). If you registered late (but when it was still available), chances are that due to the break downs, they would not be able to accommodate your group number. *In that case they offer a FP as well as a free park ticket that you can use later*. 



ten6mom said:


> I'm purposely avoiding spoilers about it; however, from what little tiny bit I've seen on non-park related threads here on the DIS, it seems like they're having some... challenges with it running reliably.  They dare not implement a price increase until they've got their ducks in a row!


----------



## disneylover102

Does anybody have any idea what time they’re going to get to the park on January 17th? I read one of the WDW threads and it seems like some people who were there for ROTR opening were there before 2 AM and the ride opened around 6 even though that was way before official opening.


----------



## EmJ

theluckyrabbit said:


> So, now that ROTR is open at WDW, what does everyone think? Is it the rousing success that Disney was hoping for? Will it "complete" SWGE here like it should? (I _like_ that the Resistance end is so quiet and landscaped, with the forest noises in the background -- it's a peaceful place right now -- and I will miss that when it gets crowded and noisy.) And... (feeding my paranoia), do you think we're in for a price hike now because of this?


I finally sped-read through the entire WDW thread and watched several ride through videos (we don't care about spoilers).

WOW! The ride looks spectacular--an absolute home run hit for sure, even if there are some reliability issues in the first few days. That's to be expected and normal for any new tech (remember Hagrid's? Disney+?). That'll get worked out over time and I can't imagine this NOT being at least among the top most popular rides at Disney. That said, I don't know that it will draw significant new visitors to the parks, who wouldn't already have been attracted to a Disney vacation, just as I don't think the Hogwart's Castle or Gringotts rides are enough on their own to draw visitors to Universal who don't care about the rest of WWoHP. Certainly, I would expect for everyone at Disney to be vying for a turn though!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

We will be at WDW for marathon weekend, and it will be interesting to see how things change by then. 

Add me to those who think that what Disney did today wasn't right. It's one thing to say nothing and another to affirmatively say another. They should have done as a PP mentioned and just said boarding groups will open sometime after opening and left it at that--or said nothing. 

Anyone have any guesses how any of this will translate to the opening at DLR? We'll be there the second weekend. I assume they'll try BG's as well, but I've read speculation that RotR is at the same place as WDW's and they will use the extra month and a half for possible soft openings with CMs etc.


----------



## Lesley Wake

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> We will be at WDW for marathon weekend, and it will be interesting to see how things change by then.
> 
> Add me to those who think that what Disney did today wasn't right. It's one thing to say nothing and another to affirmatively say another. They should have done as a PP mentioned and just said boarding groups will open sometime after opening and left it at that--or said nothing.
> 
> Anyone have any guesses how any of this will translate to the opening at DLR? We'll be there the second weekend. I assume they'll try BG's as well, but I've read speculation that RotR is at the same place as WDW's and they will use the extra month and a half for possible soft openings with CMs etc.


I think for DLR, they will use the BGs. That system was already active (though unnecessary) on the first day the land was open to the public. 

I don’t know if they will want to have soft openings-maybe just continue to test and retest and learn from WDW so there is even less downtime. Once it’s up and running we will also have the challenge of longer park hours (8-12 most weekends)! 

I am a local and sometimes have to work in Anaheim. On those days I plan on rope dropping, grabbing a BG, then going to work and coming back for my boarding time!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Lesley Wake said:


> I don’t know if they will want to have soft openings-maybe just continue to test and retest and learn from WDW so there is even less downtime. Once it’s up and running we will also have the challenge of longer park hours (8-12 most weekends)!


I was thinking about those longer park hours, too. We are APs at both parks, but go to DLR all the time (Nor Cal). We will actually be at DLR for Christmas as well--I suspect that will be too early for any kind of soft opening, but I suspect you are right that they will continue with no soft openings for SW.


----------



## dieumeye

Boarding Groups seem to be the best solution for RotR.

Since it has a tendency to go down during the day (at least the WDW version currently does) that means anything with a hard time - like a FP or other reservation - would be hard to use with people sometimes being able to ride and sometimes not. It would just be a lot of confusion all day long. Even a regular standby line would be a problem because it might have to be emptied multiple times per day (and then people would lose their spot).

Book Boarding Groups in the morning, and then call them as availability opens. And if things go wrong do you have a very straightforward block of people at the end of the day who were not able to ride that you can then comp in some way.
Time for speculation...

I’m going to guess that it will work like WDW, and you will only be able to book once you are in the park.

I’ll bet the Esplanade will be packed the first day.

What I’m really wondering about is the first Saturday, when DL has EMH. Will guests entering early be able to book a boarding group right away, or will BGs not open until some later time, like official park opening?

If anyone has been following the WDW opening, it seems like they announced that the boarding groups would not open during EMH, but then they went ahead and opened them early, which caused some complaints, but might have been the best solution for the massive crowd.

People out here are crazy, so it’s not all that unreasonable to think that someone could stagger out of Trader Sam’s at 2 a.m.… then just wander over to the main gate and get in line! At that point, it’s only a few more hours until open, right?!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

dieumeye said:


> People out here are crazy, so it’s not all that unreasonable to think that someone could stagger out of Trader Sam’s at 2 a.m.… then just wander over to the main gate and get in line! At that point, it’s only a few more hours until open, right?!


Heyyy, that’s not a bad plan!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

dieumeye said:


> If anyone has been following the WDW opening, it seems like they announced that the boarding groups would not open during EMH, but then they went ahead and opened them early, which caused some complaints, but might have been the best solution for the massive crowd.
> 
> People out here are crazy, so it’s not all that unreasonable to think that someone could stagger out of Trader Sam’s at 2 a.m.… then just wander over to the main gate and get in line! At that point, it’s only a few more hours until open, right?!



I've been following. We will be there 1/25 and 1/26 (Saturday and Sunday). Not sure if that will be an EMH, but I hope not. The EMH today seemed to change everything. I'm in with the Trader Sam's plan


----------



## twodogs

I realize this is the WDW forum, but we go to both parks, and we are headed to DLR the weekend ROTR opens there (no on purpose, just worked out that way, and, now I am scared!).  It opens on a Friday, and we will go on Saturday morning.  That is an “early entry” day at DL on that Saturday where onsite resort guests and those with 3 day or more tickets (they get one early entry per ticket, so they have to choose their day) get into DL an hour early.  Typically SWGE is closed during this hour, but they allow guests to line up during that hour outside the land.  

I wonder if they will do the VQ there (I strongly suspect that they will), and if it will work similarly to the way they did it for EMH at WDW.  It is a fairly large number of people who go to early entry on any given DL day anyway, and I can not fathom the crowds that this ride will bring!!!

We were at DLR during the reservation only period when SWGE opened, and the running of the bulls to get an Oga’s time was insane and dangerous, so hopefully the VQ will eliminate that part.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Has anyone had experience with a breakfast/almost lunch reservation at Oga's? I was able to snag a 9:50am ressie for Oga's for our last minute trip. According to the menu, breakfast switches over at 10:05am. I am assuming there may be a slight delay to checking in with the host/hostess and being seated (or I guess stood ) with a menu.  I am interested in trying the Bloody Rancor, but wouldn't be too upset if we had the larger lunch drink menu to choose from.  Any experiences with 9:50am resssies?  Thanks!


----------



## bethwc101

When do you guys think they will add FP for MFSR and RotR? Have they ever said definitively if they will for sure be adding FP?


----------



## hodad

MWGum said:


> On the website it says that the builder can bring one guest, but the confirmation email says that the builder can bring two guests. Has any tried taking two guests with them?


My friend built one a month ago and Disneylords let his sister and me watch.


----------



## ResilientRabbit

Just trying to determine whether getting a room for the night of the 16th will be worth the effort and expense


----------



## KPeterso

I would kind of doubt it. Magic Mornings in the park are for Fantasyland and Tomorrowland only. SWGE is not currently open during Magic Mornings.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

I doubt it. They haven't offered early morning access to SWGE yet at Disneyland, and it doesn't sound like they are doing so in Florida either.


----------



## poodledogs55

It would be wonderful if they could offer priority boarding groups to hotel guests, but I’d think they would have advertised that by now...


----------



## dieumeye

Both attractions were built with FP queues. They will add them some day. I wouldn't be surprised if they add them in 2020, and I wouldn't be surprised if they don't add them in 2020. I wouldn't plan anything around SW:GE adding FP at a particular time, if that's what you're trying to do.


----------



## DLgal

If I had to guess, I think it will be turned on for MFSR within a couple weeks after ROTR opens. I suspect ROTR FP won't be activated until that ride has been running reliably for at least 6 months.


----------



## disneylover102

I hope DL doesn’t quite use the same system WDW is using for the opening of ROTR. It’s a great system but you can only go on the ride once the entire day and I don’t like that at all.


----------



## Version 6

disneylover102 said:


> I hope DL doesn’t quite use the same system WDW is using for the opening of ROTR. It’s a great system but you can only go on the ride once the entire day and I don’t like that at all.



I wonder when they well tell us what the plan is for opening weekend.


----------



## dieumeye

disneylover102 said:


> I hope DL doesn’t quite use the same system WDW is using for the opening of ROTR. It’s a great system but you can only go on the ride once the entire day and I don’t like that at all.


I’m guessing they will do the boarding group system and basically do what they are doing at WDW.

They currently have enough people wanting to ride it to fill it to the current operating capacity. As long as that’s the case, it’s most fair to limit it to one ride per person per day.

That limit is a bit unfortunate for anyone who cannot visit regularly - meaning someone who travelled a long way and won’t be back will only get one ride - but it’s better than allowing multiple rides which would mean that person would have a greater chance of not getting to ride at all, which is definitely worse.

of course, there’s also the possibility that it won’t be crowded in the same way it is at WDW because the large local population with APs will have more flexibility to visit at different times.


----------



## Version 6

I prefer boarding groups (and possibly only riding once), to a massive hours long wait (and still possibly only riding once).


----------



## ShoeCello

Version 6 said:


> Is there any reliable info as to whether ROTR will have single rider or fastpass when it opens?



Robert Niles (theme park journalist and editor of Theme Park Insider) checked with WDW park ops and the answer is no for SR (at least for WDW, and since the attractions are clones I imagine the answer will be no for DL as well). See the 7th comment at https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201912/7141/ No FP for now either, though as discussed above it's built with a FP queue and there are scanners at the entrance ready to go whenever they decide to implement FP


----------



## Lesley Wake

Version 6 said:


> I wonder when they well tell us what the plan is for opening weekend.


They didn't tell WDW until the night before/that morning! So I wouldn't expect a lot of advance notice!


----------



## disneylover102

I emailed Disneyland and asked about boarding groups just in case they knew something. This is what they responded:

“Thank you for contacting the Disneyland Resort in California! 

We are happy to hear that you are planning an upcoming visit to The Happiest Place on Earth! 

We haven't heard at this time. We do have the Virtual Queue.

The Virtual Queue will be used on busy days to help Guests visit Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge more comfortably.

It will not be needed every day. On some days, it may be used just for peak times of the day. 

When it is in use, Digital Boards throughout the Park will display Boarding Group return times, and you can find information on call times for Boarding Groups in the “Important Messages” page on the Disneyland App, in the same place as reservations for Oga’s Cantina and Savi’s Workshop.  

Thank you again for your message, and have a magical day!”

So it seems like they aren’t 100% sure what’s going to happen but those of us crazy people going opening day should probably plan to use Boarding Groups similar to the current ones at WDW.


----------



## EmJ

disneylover102 said:


> I emailed Disneyland and asked about boarding groups just in case they knew something. This is what they responded:
> 
> “Thank you for contacting the Disneyland Resort in California!
> 
> We are happy to hear that you are planning an upcoming visit to The Happiest Place on Earth!
> 
> We haven't heard at this time. We do have the Virtual Queue.
> 
> The Virtual Queue will be used on busy days to help Guests visit Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge more comfortably.
> 
> It will not be needed every day. On some days, it may be used just for peak times of the day.
> 
> When it is in use, Digital Boards throughout the Park will display Boarding Group return times, and you can find information on call times for Boarding Groups in the “Important Messages” page on the Disneyland App, in the same place as reservations for Oga’s Cantina and Savi’s Workshop.
> 
> Thank you again for your message, and have a magical day!”
> 
> So it seems like they aren’t 100% sure what’s going to happen but those of us crazy people going opening day should probably plan to use Boarding Groups similar to the current ones at WDW.


Didn’t they take down all the digital boards a few weeks after SWGE opened? It’ll be interesting to see if those go back up in the coming weeks.


----------



## Version 6

disneylover102 said:


> I emailed Disneyland and asked about boarding groups just in case they knew something. This is what they responded:
> 
> “Thank you for contacting the Disneyland Resort in California!
> 
> We are happy to hear that you are planning an upcoming visit to The Happiest Place on Earth!
> 
> We haven't heard at this time. We do have the Virtual Queue.
> 
> The Virtual Queue will be used on busy days to help Guests visit Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge more comfortably.
> 
> It will not be needed every day. On some days, it may be used just for peak times of the day.
> 
> When it is in use, Digital Boards throughout the Park will display Boarding Group return times, and you can find information on call times for Boarding Groups in the “Important Messages” page on the Disneyland App, in the same place as reservations for Oga’s Cantina and Savi’s Workshop.
> 
> Thank you again for your message, and have a magical day!”
> 
> So it seems like they aren’t 100% sure what’s going to happen but those of us crazy people going opening day should probably plan to use Boarding Groups similar to the current ones at WDW.



So, assuming that you can't enter a boarding group until you've had your ticket scanned and you enter the park - what time would people suggest lining up at the turnstiles on the 17th?


----------



## Lesley Wake

EmJ said:


> Didn’t they take down all the digital boards a few weeks after SWGE opened? It’ll be interesting to see if those go back up in the coming weeks.


They had some right by the land entrances but those were mobile so could easily be moved in and out of place. The larger permanent boards on Main Street are still there.


----------



## disneylover102

Version 6 said:


> So, assuming that you can't enter a boarding group until you've had your ticket scanned and you enter the park - what time would people suggest lining up at the turnstiles on the 17th?


I’m still wondering about this. I believe at WDW there were some people there around 1 or 2 in the morning so I might go then. DCA closes at 8 the night before so I’m going to get around 4 hours of sleep and then go back. It’s important to remember that at WDW, the park was supposed to open at 8 on opening day (I think it was 8 but it might’ve been 9) but they actually started operating the ride around 6 and boarding groups were gone before park opening.


----------



## EmJ

I've been following the WDW thread obsessively. On opening day, I'd be there a minimum of 3 hours before the posted opening. After about a week, things settled enough where 2 hours before posted opening was enough, but then again, the posted opening is 7:00, so that still means getting there around 5:00 or 5:30 if you want an early boarding spot and less likely to not be called/not get to ride due to breakdowns.


----------



## disneylover102

I have a weird question- if a person has 2 tickets, will the CMs taking tickets be willing to scan both of them at once?

I know some people may not agree with this idea but I’m considering (I haven’t completely decided yet) actually buying an extra ticket in order to go on ROTR more. At WDW you can only go on it once per day per ticket and I know that’s so more people can go on it and that’s a valid reason. But my thinking is we have a unique family situation where we may not be back at DL for a very long time and lots of people who will be at DL when we are that can only ride once will be APs who can come back many more times in the near future. 

I’m just wondering if the CMs would accept 2 tickets at once because it would be an awful pain to leave the park and get back in line again to scan another ticket. 

(I know some people might not agree with this idea, but I would appreciate it if people would just answer my question. Thanks!)


----------



## socaldisneylover

disneylover102 said:


> I have a weird question- if a person has 2 tickets, will the CMs taking tickets be willing to scan both of them at once?
> 
> I’m just wondering if the CMs would accept 2 tickets at once because it would be an awful pain to leave the park and get back in line again to scan another ticket.
> 
> (I know some people might not agree with this idea, but I would appreciate it if people would just answer my question. Thanks!)



You actually want to buy an extra ticket, so you can go on that 1 ride an additional time?  To answer your question, the CM is not going to scan in a 2nd ticket without a 2nd person there.


----------



## disneylover102

socaldisneylover said:


> You actually want to buy an extra ticket, so you can go on that 1 ride an additional time?  To answer your question, the CM is not going to scan in a 2nd ticket without a 2nd person there.


There’s multiple reasons but ROTR is the main one and the one that’s relevant to this thread. It’s complicated lol


----------



## Version 6

What is the actual process of getting yourself into a boarding group?

What do you click on in the app?


----------



## dieumeye

disneylover102 said:


> There’s multiple reasons but ROTR is the main one and the one that’s relevant to this thread. It’s complicated lol


This is interesting. It’s something I’ve wondered about before. 

Yeah, it’s kind of weird. But the advantage would be to double the number of FPs you could get (or in this instance, boarding groups). I assume that’s what you’re after because I can’t think of any other benefit.

On a regular day, it wouldn’t be a problem to enter with ticket #1, exit, then enter again with ticket #2.

If you really pay for two tickets, then I don’t see how it’s cheating at all. I mean, you aren’t getting anything you didn’t pay for. (And it’s not any different than people who use another person’s MaxPass after that person has left the park for the day).

Whether a CM would activate both tickets at the same time, I don’t know. I have never heard of anyone trying it. I have never heard of any rule about it.

It’s probably not something you want to attempt if the only purpose is to get two boarding groups, at least until more info is available. But if the boarding groups are available for a couple hours, then you’d probably have enough time to enter with ticket #1, get a BG, exit, re enter with ticket #2, and get a second BG.

Of course, if there does happen to be some rule explicitly prohibiting a person from holding two tickets at once... then forget I said anything!!!


----------



## dieumeye

Version 6 said:


> What is the actual process of getting yourself into a boarding group?
> 
> What do you click on in the app?


For DL, there is no way to do it yet. We don’t even officially know what the process will be, so it’s all speculation at this point.

But if it’s like the WDW version of the app, there is a button for RotR labeled “Find Out More” right on the main page. That takes you to a page with more info and another button labeled “Join Boarding Group”.

Alternately, there are CMs at WDW that can assign you a boarding group if you don’t want to use the app, so it’s possible DL might have the same option.

It’s that easy. The only hard part will be waking up before the crack of dawn!!!


----------



## midnight star

I spy something new on the app


----------



## disneylover102

midnight star said:


> I spy something new on the app View attachment 458552


AAAHHH I’M SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## twitch

What’s the current line experience like for MF?

No fastpass yet, right? 

Are wait times seemingly accurate?


----------



## MonocularVision

I must have missed the announcement that the only open entrance in the morning is the Critter Country entrance. I made the family trek over there this morning at opening only to find out we were the suckers.


----------



## chickapin parterre

twitch said:


> What’s the current line experience like for MF?
> 
> No fastpass yet, right?
> 
> Are wait times seemingly accurate?


MOnday the 9th, wait time was 50s mintues, at 4:30 if it is your first time for the attraction, time will go super fast there is much to see, study how graphics created all the art, study the work benches to find anything from this century, I found two,  an old P.E. locker basket and plastic helmet.  Plus there is narration.  Just an eye full of workshop debri.  My though process was how graphics came up with the ideas and then how was all the distress added to the metal   and then the holes, are from weapon fire or space rock debri.


----------



## Version 6

If they do boarding groups for ROTR, are we expecting that it will be boarding groups into SWGE, or boarding groups into the attraction iteself.


----------



## EmJ

Version 6 said:


> If they do boarding groups for ROTR, are we expecting that it will be boarding groups into SWGE, or boarding groups into the attraction iteself.


Boarding groups for the attraction is how they’ve done it in Florida. I’m hoping for the same.


----------



## twodogs

EmJ said:


> Boarding groups for the attraction is how they’ve done it in Florida. I’m hoping for the same.


Me too.  I do wonder what they will do on the Saturday of opening weekend, when there are EMH/MM at DL.  In Florida, it was a bit of a cluster on the one day that DHS had EMH in the morning, so now they have moved all of the DHS EMH to night time, and they are just opening the entire park earlier for everyone (some days are 6am openings I think!).  We will be there at DL on that Saturday and I am afraid of the chaos!!!


----------



## seaquinn

Our family is planning a trip to Disneyland Thursday, March 5, 6 and 7. We were planning to tell our kids at Christmas because they are excited about Smugglers Run and Rise of the Resistance, but now I'm worried because of all the things that say it's not a guarantee that you get in. What is the best way to ensure that we get to go on the rides in Star Wars land during our visit? 
Thank you for all your insight and knowledge!


----------



## yulilin3

The only thing you need to do is get there early.  No rides or entertainment in any Disney park are guaranteed,  but by getting to the park early you'll be ahead of the game
Also RotR opens in January so you'll have a couple of months of reports to give you a better idea iiib times and procedures


----------



## TikiTikiFan

We managed to be one of the first ten people on the Falcon today! We had magic morning and then about 15 mins prior to park opening we lined up at the entrance by Fantasyland- we made it on quite easily and it was a crowded morning. Just a tip if anyone else has MM and wants to try that!


----------



## midnight star

TikiTikiFan said:


> We managed to be one of the first ten people on the Falcon today! We had magic morning and then about 15 mins prior to park opening we lined up at the entrance by Fantasyland- we made it on quite easily and it was a crowded morning. Just a tip if anyone else has MM and wants to try that!


Did you get the porg? I remember you wanting one


----------



## TikiTikiFan

midnight star said:


> Did you get the porg? I remember you wanting one



We did!!! We ran there on the first day- the creature stall cm thought we were nuts we were so excited.


----------



## MikeRx

twodogs said:


> Me too.  I do wonder what they will do on the Saturday of opening weekend, when there are EMH/MM at DL.  In Florida, it was a bit of a cluster on the one day that DHS had EMH in the morning, so now they have moved all of the DHS EMH to night time, and they are just opening the entire park earlier for everyone (some days are 6am openings I think!).  We will be there at DL on that Saturday and I am afraid of the chaos!!!


Ditto, I wasn't afraid of SWGE or SM early on and experienced it several times with minimal to bearable crowds, but RotR is a game changer especially on a holiday weekend. Wish us luck...


----------



## twodogs

MikeRx said:


> Ditto, I wasn't afraid of SWGE or SM early on and experienced it several times with minimal to bearable crowds, but RotR is a game changer especially on a holiday weekend. Wish us luck...


We will be right there with you.  It looks like they changed the opening procedure again at WDW today, now opening the taps 30 minutes before official park opening time, but not opening the ability to book a Boarding Group until park opening.  This eliminated the advantage of getting there at the crack of dawn, since many guests were already through the taps at park opening when the BGs opened.  So the people who had been in line the longest did not necessarily get the earliest BG.   There were some tired, mad folks to be sure.  Will keep watching the WDW threads and try to figure out the best strategy for our days at DLR on opening weekend of ROTR.  I have a feeling whatever happens, we will still get there really early and just gut it out and hope for the best!


----------



## dieumeye

twodogs said:


> We will be right there with you.  It looks like they changed the opening procedure again at WDW today, now opening the taps 30 minutes before official park opening time, but not opening the ability to book a Boarding Group until park opening.  This eliminated the advantage of getting there at the crack of dawn, since many guests were already through the taps at park opening when the BGs opened.  So the people who had been in line the longest did not necessarily get the earliest BG.   There were some tired, mad folks to be sure.  Will keep watching the WDW threads and try to figure out the best strategy for our days at DLR on opening weekend of ROTR.  I have a feeling whatever happens, we will still get there really early and just gut it out and hope for the best!


Very curious how they will operate RotR opening at DL. If they start with the current/new WDW procedure (allow guests thru the gates early, but not open the VQ until official opening time) the only advantage to getting to the park a little early is to make sure you don't get too delayed by crowds.

I could be wrong, but I feel like DL security/gate cannot handle a "crush" of people as well as DHS seems to. I'm surprised every day when someone posts something like: arrive at DHS at 6:30, thru security 6:40, and into the park at 6:45! I feel like it would take longer at DL under very crowded conditions.

DL is currently scheduled to open at 8am on Jan 17. Let's say they let people into the park by 7:30 (although I can see them opening the gates earlier if it's super packed), and don't open the BGs until 8am. In that scenario, there's not much advantage to arriving super early, as long as you are there early enough to get through the gate by 8am. Going to be interesting to see what they choose to do.

But now that they've had WDW to test the procedure out, I hope they at least announce what they are going to do in advance (and stick to it!) so it's not a free-for-all guess on the first day.


----------



## DLRExpert

dieumeye said:


> Very curious how they will operate RotR opening at DL. If they start with the current/new WDW procedure (allow guests thru the gates early, but not open the VQ until official opening time) the only advantage to getting to the park a little early is to make sure you don't get too delayed by crowds.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I feel like DL security/gate cannot handle a "crush" of people as well as DHS seems to. I'm surprised every day when someone posts something like: arrive at DHS at 6:30, thru security 6:40, and into the park at 6:45! I feel like it would take longer at DL under very crowded conditions.
> 
> DL is currently scheduled to open at 8am on Jan 17. Let's say they let people into the park by 7:30 (although I can see them opening the gates earlier if it's super packed), and don't open the BGs until 8am. In that scenario, there's not much advantage to arriving super early, as long as you are there early enough to get through the gate by 8am. Going to be interesting to see what they choose to do.
> 
> But now that they've had WDW to test the procedure out, I hope they at least announce what they are going to do in advance (and stick to it!) so it's not a free-for-all guess on the first day.



Being a Disneyland AP and experiencing the attraction at WDW, I would hope they just do what they have done with Smugglers Run. Use Stand By and give everyone a chance to ride it if you are willing to stand in line. DO NOT use FP or a BG option.

However, I expect the BG to be used. Once you scan into a park you can add yourself a BG. Similar to how MaxPass currently works.
The issue comes with, does that mean I can scan into California Adventure and get BG as well.
Due to the DLR parks being so close together, many guests park hop.
Again the option in my opinion for DLR is just keep it Stand By only.

ME


----------



## dieumeye

DLRExpert said:


> Being a Disneyland AP and experiencing the attraction at WDW, I would hope they just do what they have done with Smugglers Run. Use Stand By and give everyone a chance to ride it if you are willing to stand in line. DO NOT use FP or a BG option.
> 
> However, I expect the BG to be used. Once you scan into a park you can add yourself a BG. Similar to how MaxPass currently works.
> The issue comes with, does that mean I can scan into California Adventure and get BG as well.
> Due to the DLR parks being so close together, many guests park hop.
> Again the option in my opinion for DLR is just keep it Stand By only.
> 
> ME


The problem with standby is that’s a lot of people to clear from line, possibly multiple times per day, if the DL version isn’t any more reliable than the WDW version.


----------



## Nonsuch

DLRExpert said:


> ...I expect the BG to be used. Once you scan into a park you can add yourself a BG. Similar to how MaxPass currently works.
> The issue comes with, does that mean I can scan into California Adventure and get BG as well.


I also expect (and want) BG to be used.
Another question is will MaxPass be required to join a BG through the app.


----------



## DLRExpert

Nonsuch said:


> I also expect (and want) BG to be used.
> Another question is will MaxPass be required to join a BG through the app.


They won't charge you to join a boarding group.


----------



## TarotFox

I see no reason why you'd be able to get two BGs for having parkhoppers. That isn't how WDW is working.


----------



## JMommyof3

DLRExpert said:


> They won't charge you to join a boarding group.


At WDW they have CMs adding people to boarding groups.  They can have the same at DLR and also give MP the option too.  Explanation being that MP is not necessary but highly recommended.


----------



## ImDMous

MaxPass was not necessary to join a Boarding Group when they were using that for the first day of Galaxy's Edge opening.  I don't see why they would make it necessary now.  You could join through the App without having MaxPass, you just had to be scanned into Disneyland.


----------



## midnight star

So I've finally started watching the star wars movies...they've been good so far. Just hard to remember all of these galactic names and planets lol


----------



## DetroitDisney

I know everything is extremely subject to change, but as of right now, is there any advantage to staying in a Disneyland resort hotel for getting into galaxies edge?  And to the new ride when it opens?  

We will be out there in late February and I’m trying to decide if I should splurge on a Disney hotel room or just stick with a cheaper option.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DetroitDisney said:


> I know everything is extremely subject to change, but as of right now, is there any advantage to staying in a Disneyland resort hotel for getting into galaxies edge?  And to the new ride when it opens?
> 
> We will be out there in late February and I’m trying to decide if I should splurge on a Disney hotel room or just stick with a cheaper option.


SWGE is not currently open during MM/EMH, so there is no advantage to staying on site only for that. No official word yet if there will be any on site perks for ROTR when it opens.


----------



## twodogs

theluckyrabbit said:


> SWGE is not currently open during MM/EMH, so there is no advantage to staying on site only for that. No official word yet if there will be any on site perks for ROTR when it opens.


We are staying at the GCH opening weekend of ROTR (not on purpose!!), and I have not been informed of any perks (like we had for SWGE opening reservation weeks, which was also attended).  

Looks like 3 days in a row at WDW of letting people scan into the park about 30 minutes before park opening, and then opening the ability to book a BG right at park opening time.  I seriously hope that they do this at DLR.  It allows you to get a BG, then go to another park, go on other rides, go back to the hotel or go back to your house and take a nap, and then return in the 2 hour window when your group is called.  Standing in a 9 hour standby line would be horrible since you can't do anything else with that time.  And as OP stated, ride breakdowns (sometimes for a few hours) occurred at WDW often in the first week.  They gave those in the line and on the ride a paper FP to come back later that day (and in some cases the next day) to ride again, without regard to what BG was active at that time.  If they had to do this for all of the people in a 9 hour line, it would be a nightmare.  Would make it impossible to plan BGs for the next day since you would have so many with "anytime" FPs to ride ROTR from the prior day's breakdown.

The downside to BGs is that once they are out for the day (usually in the first hour or less of park opening), you can't ride (they have now started back up BGs that may or may not get called, but they get no compensation if they don't get to ride due to breakdowns etc; those are filled within about 2 hours of park opening currently).  Since there is no SB, you have to get to the park early or you miss out.  Maybe sometime later, they will start issuing BGs later in the day if they get through all the regular BGs and all of the backup BGs, but who knows.  So for later arriving guests, BGs do have a disadvantage.  To me, it is still a much better solution than simply SB.


----------



## chickapin parterre

midnight star said:


> So I've finally started watching the star wars movies...they've been good so far. Just hard to remember all of these galactic names and planets lol


Hmmmmmm.......did you memorize all the gods that lived around the Mediterranean  ....both greek and roman names?

thank you for sharing,  how did you come about to start this task?


----------



## bethwc101

twodogs said:


> We are staying at the GCH opening weekend of ROTR (not on purpose!!), and I have not been informed of any perks (like we had for SWGE opening reservation weeks, which was also attended).
> 
> Looks like 3 days in a row at WDW of letting people scan into the park about 30 minutes before park opening, and then opening the ability to book a BG right at park opening time.  I seriously hope that they do this at DLR.  It allows you to get a BG, then go to another park, go on other rides, go back to the hotel or go back to your house and take a nap, and then return in the 2 hour window when your group is called.  Standing in a 9 hour standby line would be horrible since you can't do anything else with that time.  And as OP stated, ride breakdowns (sometimes for a few hours) occurred at WDW often in the first week.  They gave those in the line and on the ride a paper FP to come back later that day (and in some cases the next day) to ride again, without regard to what BG was active at that time.  If they had to do this for all of the people in a 9 hour line, it would be a nightmare.  Would make it impossible to plan BGs for the next day since you would have so many with "anytime" FPs to ride ROTR from the prior day's breakdown.
> 
> The downside to BGs is that once they are out for the day (usually in the first hour or less of park opening), you can't ride (they have now started back up BGs that may or may not get called, but they get no compensation if they don't get to ride due to breakdowns etc; those are filled within about 2 hours of park opening currently).  Since there is no SB, you have to get to the park early or you miss out.  Maybe sometime later, they will start issuing BGs later in the day if they get through all the regular BGs and all of the backup BGs, but who knows.  So for later arriving guests, BGs do have a disadvantage.  To me, it is still a much better solution than simply SB.


If you will be in the parks on M,W, F, Sun. you will have early entry to DCA which is only for hotel guests. It will be interesting to see if you can grab a boarding group through that early entry as that would definitley give an edge to hotel guests.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Our plan for January 17 was for my husband to take my daughter to school that morning so I could head over EAAAARLY and ride.

He just had an 8am meeting scheduled for the 17th that he can’t miss.  

So probably the six-year-old is coming with me and skipping school.  Sorry, school.  I realize we just missed a week for a Disney cruise. #priorities


----------



## limace

Oh man. I’d be sending my kid with a friend that day


----------



## midnight star

chickapin parterre said:


> Hmmmmmm.......did you memorize all the gods that lived around the Mediterranean  ....both greek and roman names?
> 
> thank you for sharing,  how did you come about to start this task?


I had never seen any of the star wars movies. My only knowledge of star wars was from the kids I work with, and then going to Disneyland.  I saw part of Phantom Menace, but wasn't paying attention. Since they are on Disney plus I decided to watch them. I'm only on Revenge of the Sith


----------



## dieumeye

twodogs said:


> We are staying at the GCH opening weekend of ROTR (not on purpose!!), and I have not been informed of any perks (like we had for SWGE opening reservation weeks, which was also attended).
> 
> Looks like 3 days in a row at WDW of letting people scan into the park about 30 minutes before park opening, and then opening the ability to book a BG right at park opening time.  I seriously hope that they do this at DLR.  It allows you to get a BG, then go to another park, go on other rides, go back to the hotel or go back to your house and take a nap, and then return in the 2 hour window when your group is called.  Standing in a 9 hour standby line would be horrible since you can't do anything else with that time.  And as OP stated, ride breakdowns (sometimes for a few hours) occurred at WDW often in the first week.  They gave those in the line and on the ride a paper FP to come back later that day (and in some cases the next day) to ride again, without regard to what BG was active at that time.  If they had to do this for all of the people in a 9 hour line, it would be a nightmare.  Would make it impossible to plan BGs for the next day since you would have so many with "anytime" FPs to ride ROTR from the prior day's breakdown.
> 
> The downside to BGs is that once they are out for the day (usually in the first hour or less of park opening), you can't ride (they have now started back up BGs that may or may not get called, but they get no compensation if they don't get to ride due to breakdowns etc; those are filled within about 2 hours of park opening currently).  Since there is no SB, you have to get to the park early or you miss out.  Maybe sometime later, they will start issuing BGs later in the day if they get through all the regular BGs and all of the backup BGs, but who knows.  So for later arriving guests, BGs do have a disadvantage.  To me, it is still a much better solution than simply SB.


I’ve been following the WDW thread, and it seems like the reliability of RotR has been improving, especially after a rumored “software update“ a few days ago.

I hope that there will be time to add whatever tweaks, adjustments, and upgrades that are happening at WDW to the DL version prior to opening. If that’s the case, hopefully the DL version opens with a much more reliable, and higher capacity, system in place than the WDW version had on opening day.

We are still about a month out, so it seems like there’s still time for even more improvements.


----------



## B3rlingirl

dieumeye said:


> I’ve been following the WDW thread, and it seems like the reliability of RotR has been improving, especially after a rumored “software update“ a few days ago.
> 
> I hope that there will be time to add whatever tweaks, adjustments, and upgrades that are happening at WDW to the DL version prior to opening. If that’s the case, hopefully the DL version opens with a much more reliable, and higher capacity, system in place than the WDW version had on opening day.
> 
> We are still about a month out, so it seems like there’s still time for even more improvements.


If I remember correctly the ride has to run for 20h or so constantly without shut down in order to clear the safety inspection.. or so... I don’t remember the specifics but remember reading about it here during summer...
So then it has to be pretty reliable already for it to even open...


----------



## BlueRibbon

Plan right now is to have my oldest skip school, as the others don't like the idea of waking up at possibly 1am and sitting in the cold. It'll be crazy, but that's part of the fun!

And it'll either be insane crazy, or just really busy. Can't tell anymore after what happened with the opening of SWGE.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Just a merchandise update in case anyone wants it: when we were this week everything was in stock. Droid backpacks, personality chips, the metal gift cards, porgs, loth cats, chance cubes.


----------



## disneylover102

What’s the best time to go on MFSR? Our flight on January 15th gets into LAX at 6:50 AM and the park opens at 9 so I assume going to MFSR first isn’t a very good idea since we likely won’t even get to the park until after opening. How long is the SR line in the morning?


----------



## TikiTikiFan

disneylover102 said:


> What’s the best time to go on MFSR? Our flight on January 15th gets into LAX at 6:50 AM and the park opens at 9 so I assume going to MFSR first isn’t a very good idea since we likely won’t even get to the park until after opening. How long is the SR line in the morning?



Definitely don't ride in the morning, it's insane. We popped over there about 30 minutes after park opening and the line for SR was all the way through the land because everyone in the park ran there first. I noticed the lowest times of the day were at the end of the night- the last two hours of park opening it was usually anywhere from only 15-25 minutes.


----------



## MonocularVision

The very end of the day was consistently the best time in our experience this week. Typically 10-25 minutes. The posted time seemed to mostly be overestimating the wait time too. 

During Fantasmic is also a great time, although that is basically in the last few hours of the day anyway


----------



## Disney Rose

We found that after lunch the wait times for Smugglers is pretty consistently 45-50mins. Definitely don’t rush to do it early morning - the wait time is worse then while other popular rides in the park have lower times.

The very end of the night is great as Galaxies Edge is just magic at that time and the waits for everything in the land are low. I love to sit at the tables outside Docking Bay 7 late at night, tucking into a Batuu Bon, few people around, listening to the sounds and occasional person playing with a droid. Chewy walks around a lot. And Stormtroopers. And it feels like you really are in the Star Wars universe.


----------



## twodogs

bethwc101 said:


> If you will be in the parks on M,W, F, Sun. you will have early entry to DCA which is only for hotel guests. It will be interesting to see if you can grab a boarding group through that early entry as that would definitley give an edge to hotel guests.


They had EMH in the morning once at DHS in Florida last week.  Hotel guests entered early and were told BGs would open about 15 minutes before regular guests were let in (15 minutes before the end of EMH).  Then about 45 minutes before the end of EMH, they opened the BGs unannounced, then a few minutes later, they started letting regular guests enter the park into a holding area (and therefore regular guests could also joying BGs even though EMH was still ongoing).  Many onsite guests were on rides and trusted the announcements that BGs would not open until later in the hour, and then they missed out or got really late BGs.  So people that paid to stay onsite were understandably angry at the bad information they were given by CMs that morning, and so WDW moved all EMH at DHS for the foreseeable future to nighttime (after regular park closing).  This eliminates any advantage for onsite guests in getting BGs and does not force WDW to choose between upsetting onsite guests versus upsetting off site guests (who might not be able to get a BG at all if they really did open the BGs during EMH without letting in any off site guests yet).  This morning, for example, BGs filled in the first 15 minutes.  So if they had morning EMH, and really enforced that, then off site guests would have no chance at a BG on EMH days.

Not sure what DLR will do, since as far as I know, they have never had EMH at night (they do at times at WDW of course).  I suspect they will let EMH/MM guests into the park on that Saturday (we will be there and staying onsite, so I will report back!), then eventually sometime in that hour of EMH, let regular guests scan in but not pass the rope.  Then once some number of regular guests have entered the turnstiles (but likely before the end of EMH or maybe at the end of it), they will open the BGs.  This will not give any advantage to folks with EMH/MM other than they won’t risk being in such long lines to go through the turnstiles that they are not inside the turnstiles when they open the BGs.  At WDW, your entire party has to have scanned into the park in order to get in a BG (just like getting FPs with MP, all have to be in the park to book it).


----------



## midnight star

disneylover102 said:


> What’s the best time to go on MFSR? Our flight on January 15th gets into LAX at 6:50 AM and the park opens at 9 so I assume going to MFSR first isn’t a very good idea since we likely won’t even get to the park until after opening. How long is the SR line in the morning?


Even on weekends the best time is after 12pm


----------



## chickapin parterre

disneylover102 said:


> What’s the best time to go on MFSR? Our flight on January 15th gets into LAX at 6:50 AM and the park opens at 9 so I assume going to MFSR first isn’t a very good idea since we likely won’t even get to the park until after opening. How long is the SR line in the morning?


Don't forget....you will want to see the land at dark also so wait for darkness, then when you return the next day in daylight, it will be a whole different experience, seeing it first in the darkness could very well be akin to see Disneyland for the very first time!!!


----------



## Tennor

Yeah, I'm super cheap and don't want to buy any type of drink.  Can I just get a water?


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I’m not sure they’d let you do this since there is such a demand but also it can’t hurt to try! There are some cheaper drinks on the menu like the Hyperdrive which is only $6 last I checked.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

Make a reservation, walk in, and then walk out. There is no minimum order requirement that I am aware of.


----------



## LuvindisCruiser

I made a reservation for my birthday in January. I cannot wait to see what it's all about ! The food options are very, very minimal. We'll get the cheese and cracker plate, a drink for me, (my children are 19) and just enjoy the ambiance.
 Then we'll go get a corndog !!!!


----------



## Aurora0427

Make a reservation, walk in, look around and leave.


----------



## ShoeCello

I've heard that they often allow walk-throughs at night, when it's emptier and there's less demand - never hurts to ask!


----------



## SeaDis

There is no obligation to buy in the fine print/guest polices.  I would paste them here, but it's long.  You can start a reservation and read them on the final page before you confirm it.  As long as you are not a "no show" you are good.

I wouldn't bother with the water as now you are taking up the CM's time & effort.  Just free up the table and they will bring the next group in.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

SeaDis said:


> There is no obligation to buy in the fine print/guest polices.  I would paste them here, but it's long.  You can start a reservation and read them on the final page before you confirm it.  As long as you are not a "no show" you are good.
> 
> I wouldn't bother with the water as now you are taking up the CM's time & effort.  Just free up the table and they will bring the next group in.


It’s actually really, really hard to get them to bring you water at Oga’s.  I had three trips in a row late this summer where I asked.  Twice I never got any in spite of repeated requests.  The other time I got a small plastic cup of water after three attempts.  (On my first few visits, I got an actual glass of water when I asked - not sure what changed, but something did.  I can see the glasses in my pictures from June.)

I now fill up my reusable water bottle at one of the SWGE filling stations before I go to Oga’s.


----------



## kyoshi

I think we already assumed, but the OC Register has an article confirming it.
*Disneyland to use virtual queue for new Rise of the Resistance ride        *


----------



## disneylover102

kyoshi said:


> I think we already assumed, but the OC Register has an article confirming it.
> *Disneyland to use virtual queue for new Rise of the Resistance ride        *


Are there any more details than just the fact that the VQ will be used (what time they will go live, if you can have more than one per day, etc)? When would those details come out?


----------



## kyoshi

disneylover102 said:


> Are there any more details than just the fact that the VQ will be used (what time they will go live, if you can have more than one per day, etc)? When would those details come out?


If Hollywood Studios has taught us anything, we"ll find out the day of


----------



## Aurora0427

Pardon my ignorance. We have AP’s. When my mom came with us in October, I was able to link her ticket to my profile in the app so I could make fast passes, dining reservations etc. For the boarding groups, if my parents tickets are linked to my profile, can I get there super early by myself and get all of us in a BG, or do we all have to scan into the park? I’m thinking we all have to scan our tickets, but thought I’d ask.


----------



## kyoshi

Aurora0427 said:


> Pardon my ignorance. We have AP’s. When my mom came with us in October, I was able to link her ticket to my profile in the app so I could make fast passes, dining reservations etc. For the boarding groups, if my parents tickets are linked to my profile, can I get there super early by myself and get all of us in a BG, or do we all have to scan into the park? I’m thinking we all have to scan our tickets, but thought I’d ask.


I believe everyone has to scan in before you can join a boarding group


----------



## ShoeCello

kyoshi said:


> I believe everyone has to scan in before you can join a boarding group



Yes, that's been the case at WDW/Hollywood Studios - a ticket has to be scanned in at the gates before it's able to join a boarding group.


----------



## bluecruiser

I have to disagree about seeing SW:GE at night the first time you go. I did that a few weeks ago, and it was very confusing to me. I wandered around quite a bit before I found Savi's and the Cantina the first time. Caused a bit of stress because I was afraid of missing my reservation times. I would do my first trip during the day to make it easier to get the lay of the land, then plan a second trip for night time.


----------



## socaldisneylover

disneylover102 said:


> Are there any more details than just the fact that the VQ will be used (what time they will go live, if you can have more than one per day, etc)? When would those details come out?


The article says it may differ slightly from the Orlando procedure, whatever that means.  My guess is that they're going to somehow restrict you to 1 ride per day, at least until demand decreases.


----------



## LanceQ

bluecruiser said:


> I have to disagree about seeing SW:GE at night the first time you go. I did that a few weeks ago, and it was very confusing to me. I wandered around quite a bit before I found Savi's and the Cantina the first time. Caused a bit of stress because I was afraid of missing my reservation times. I would do my first trip during the day to make it easier to get the lay of the land, then plan a second trip for night time.



On my first trip, I stayed all day and into the night.


----------



## disneylover102

LanceQ said:


> On my first trip, I stayed all day and into the night.


I will probably do the same thing. I’ve been waiting 4 years to go to SWGE and I’m not waiting any longer than I need to


----------



## DLRExpert

I am going to guess that the BG Pass will also work for Park Hoppers in California Adventure.
I just hope they only up reservations at park opening time and not during Early Entry or when you scan through the gates.

ME


----------



## twodogs

socaldisneylover said:


> The article says it may differ slightly from the Orlando procedure, whatever that means.  My guess is that they're going to somehow restrict you to 1 ride per day, at least until demand decreases.


They already do that in Florida. So I can’t imagine they’d let anyone ride more than once a day at DLR, based on the demand they have at DHS. They did let people book more than one BG on the first day in Florida but quickly shut that off by day two.


----------



## twodogs

DLRExpert said:


> I am going to guess that the BG Pass will also work for Park Hoppers in California Adventure.
> I just hope they only up reservations at park opening time and not during Early Entry or when you scan through the gates.
> 
> ME


I would not assume it will allow you to book a BG if you have only scanned into DCA. In Florida, you have to scan into DHS to try for a BG. Park hoppers do not allow you to join a BG if you’ve only scanned in at Epcot or one of the other parks that day so far.


----------



## dieumeye

twodogs said:


> I would not assume it will allow you to book a BG if you have only scanned into DCA. In Florida, you have to scan into DHS to try for a BG. Park hoppers do not allow you to join a BG if you’ve only scanned in at Epcot or one of the other parks that day so far.


I agree to not assume anything. However allowing guests to join a BG if they’ve  scanned into either DL or DCA could help alleviate the “crush” of people trying to get into DL, which would help because I feel like DL can’t handle the crush of large crowds as well as DHS can in the morning.

It doesn’t really make sense to do that at WDW, but it would work at DL.


----------



## twodogs

dieumeye said:


> I agree to not assume anything. However allowing guests to join a BG if they’ve  scanned into either DL or DCA could help alleviate the “crush” of people trying to get into DL, which would help because I feel like DL can’t handle the crush of large crowds as well as DHS can in the morning.
> 
> It doesn’t really make sense to do that at WDW, but it would work at DL.


I don’t think they will be prepared at all for the number of people who are going to be there to try to ride it. Fingers crossed that getting there early helps us some.


----------



## disneylover102

I read an article that said that CMs will be able to preview ROTR including boarding groups January 8th-17th. (I assume it meant 8th-16th) Hopefully some CMs will be able to report then more details on the BGs.


----------



## LizzyS

I just hit the dates to be able to make reservations for our upcoming trip the past 3 days and I'm so excited to have a drink at Oga's and build a lightsaber and droid!


----------



## Aurora0427

LizzyS said:


> I just hit the dates to be able to make reservations for our upcoming trip the past 3 days and I'm so excited to have a drink at Oga's and build a lightsaber and droid!



You just reminded me that I need to make a reservation at Oga’s for our upcoming trip. Thank You!

Any ideas how rider swap will work with the boarding groups for ROTR? We have one in our party under 40”.


----------



## disneylover102

Aurora0427 said:


> You just reminded me that I need to make a reservation at Oga’s for our upcoming trip. Thank You!
> 
> Any ideas how rider swap will work with the boarding groups for ROTR? We have one in our party under 40”.


I’m not sure but if you ask in the WDW SWGE thread someone can probably tell you how it worked with the ROTR opening there.


----------



## azdisneylover

DetroitDisney said:


> I know everything is extremely subject to change, but as of right now, is there any advantage to staying in a Disneyland resort hotel for getting into galaxies edge?  And to the new ride when it opens?
> 
> We will be out there in late February and I’m trying to decide if I should splurge on a Disney hotel room or just stick with a cheaper option.



There isn't a direct advantage for Galaxy Edge by staying onsite, but, you can get on other rides that you want to ride the first hour (that are in Fantasyland/Tomorrowland), and have a really good time while people are waiting in SWGE line to be one of the people let in first.  Maybe, like others have posted, you can get into a boarding group in the MM/EE hour.


----------



## SirBill

twodogs said:


> They already do that in Florida. So I can’t imagine they’d let anyone ride more than once a day at DLR, based on the demand they have at DHS. They did let people book more than one BG on the first day in Florida but quickly shut that off by day two.



Small correction, it was not until Sunday after it opened that they really stopped people from riding twice. I was there at Disney World from Thursday-Saturday, each of those three days I was able to get two boarding groups (though they changed when you could get a second boarding group).

It probably is better they keep it limited to one per day though, even on opening day... though perchance someone loitering around midnight might get on again?

I have gone crazy, and have arranged to be at the opening for Disneyland ROTR as well, so I'll be able to compare the experience directly...  at least I have some experience getting boarding groups.


----------



## wench

DLRExpert said:


> I am going to guess that the BG Pass will also work for Park Hoppers in California Adventure.
> I just hope they only up reservations at park opening time and not during Early Entry or when you scan through the gates.
> 
> ME


I agree.  Disney wants this opening to be a success.  They don’t want a bone crushing stampede of people all trying to enter the same park at the same time just to reserve their BG.  I can’t imagine why they wouldn’t want crowds spread out into both parks as much as possible for the day.  I know they won’t let you book a park hopping BG at WDW, but it’s an entirely different animal out there.


----------



## Aurora0427

I seriously hope they let you book a BG if you scan into either park, or visiting Disneyland for the foreseeable future is going to be unpleasant at rope drop!


----------



## WLodgeLizard

We are planning a quick trip just after the New Year.   Definitely want to experience Galaxy's Edge.  We will be in Anaheim on Wednesday night (1/1) and flying back late Friday (1/3) night.  We are staying at the Anaheim Marriott.

Our options are:
1. Go to DLR at rope drop (8:00 AM) on Thursday, even though there is Magic Morning\Extra Magic that day and have the whole day and night available to do Galaxy's Edge 
2. Go to DLR at rope drop (8:00 AM) on Friday.  There's no MM\EMH, but we would have to leave at around 6:00 PM to catch a 9:00 PM flight at John Wayne.

Leaning toward option 1, but not sure how much of an impact MM\EMH would have on that day.

Thoughts?  TIA


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Off topic merchandise thought...



Spoiler: Rise of Skywalker



Okay, after seeing this movie (twice now ha!) I’m dying to get my hands on a Leia and Rey legacy lightsaber. They definitely went out of their way to show those details and I’m ready to give Disney all my money!

Anyone heard rumor if these will end up at Dok’s at some point? It’d be nice to see the souvenirs get added to and changed over time so we constantly have new things to get!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

WLodgeLizard said:


> We are planning a quick trip just after the New Year.   Definitely want to experience Galaxy's Edge.  We will be in Anaheim on Wednesday night (1/1) and flying back late Friday (1/3) night.  We are staying at the Anaheim Marriott.
> 
> Our options are:
> 1. Go to DLR at rope drop (8:00 AM) on Thursday, even though there is Magic Morning\Extra Magic that day and have the whole day and night available to do Galaxy's Edge
> 2. Go to DLR at rope drop (8:00 AM) on Friday.  There's no MM\EMH, but we would have to leave at around 6:00 PM to catch a 9:00 PM flight at John Wayne.
> 
> Leaning toward option 1, but not sure how much of an impact MM\EMH would have on that day.
> 
> Thoughts?  TIA


Do you have a specific time of day that you want to see SWGE? Has to be morning? Has to be evening? Doesn't matter, just want to get in to spend as much time as possible? Option 1 sounds good because MM/EMH only allow people to line up for SWGE, not actually enter the land. Many people here have been spending their morning hours enjoying the shorter ride lines in the rest of the park before entering SWGE. Keep an eye on the app to see how the wait times look for MFSR in the next few days. That can be very informative for you about planning the best time to visit Batuu.


----------



## dzy76

Will be in the parks first week of February.  Coming with my son and my granddaughter.  My son (huge Star Wars fan) is very much looking forward to making a light saber in Galaxy Edge.  Question-   Can you take this home on a plane??  Could we take it as a carry-on or is it packable for checked bag?  Thanks!


----------



## gerilyne

My boyfriend and I each built a lightsaber in August and brought them on as one of our carry-ons.  We had them in an overhead bin above us after making sure the other carry-ons would keep them level.  There was actually a father and son who had one as well and we stored all 3 together.  

It was too long for us to check it in our luggage though we didn't try to take it apart or anything for traveling.


----------



## MonocularVision

A search for the word “plane” in the Star Wars thread has several results. Looks like  it will work as a checked item.


----------



## Disney Rose

WLodgeLizard said:


> We are planning a quick trip just after the New Year.   Definitely want to experience Galaxy's Edge.  We will be in Anaheim on Wednesday night (1/1) and flying back late Friday (1/3) night.  We are staying at the Anaheim Marriott.
> 
> Our options are:
> .....
> 
> Thoughts?  TIA



I would go option one as I love Galaxy’s Edge at night. If you can, it’s worth seeing it both in day and night.


----------



## bardays

we put them in carry on wrapped in bubble wrap but DH and DS put the hilts in our luggage. This was Alaska Airlines at LAX. They didn't bat an eye.


----------



## bluecruiser

I separated the hilt from the blade and put the hilt in my checked bag. The blade was too long to fit in the bag, even diagonally. So I carried it on in the padded case that came with the lightsaber. I was afraid the blade might be damaged by others putting their bags on top of it in the overhead bin, so I asked the flight attendant if there was space in the front closet for it, and she was happy to put it there. This was on both of my connecting flights home.

It was funny though, one flight attendant asked me if it was a fly rod in the case. When I told her it was a lightsaber blade she didn't say anything. I guessed she was a fishing fan but not a Star Wars fan.


----------



## wench

dzy76 said:


> Will be in the parks first week of February.  Coming with my son and my granddaughter.  My son (huge Star Wars fan) is very much looking forward to making a light saber in Galaxy Edge.  Question-   Can you take this home on a plane??  Could we take it as a carry-on or is it packable for checked bag?  Thanks!


You could maybe detach the blade & be able to fit diagonally it in a checked bag, but it would need to be a very big bag.  The blades are really long.  And I would really hesitate unless you had a very sturdy hard suitcase as it could break.  But, as the PP said, you can bring them on planes as your carry on. 

When my son built his 1st lightsaber, we were in the very 1st building group on opening day of SWGE.  I was so certain that we wouldn’t be able to carry it on, so I was determined to ship it back.  The gift shop at GCH had already told me that they couldn’t ship it, so I’d have to do it from the park.  We spent a good 45 minutes searching for the right shop in SWGE to ship from.  There was only 1 shop in the land doing it &, with everything being so new, none of the cast members knew where.  So, everyone kept directing us wrong.  In the end, we were able to get it done.  But, I was so annoyed with myself when on our flight home 2 people had lightsabers as carry on & had no issues.

Last time he built one, we did the carry on as well & it was no problem.  It’s so much easier & less expensive that way.


----------



## ten6mom

I am taking my 15 year old SW fan for his first trip this summer.  Can someone please clarify the differences in light sabers for me:

I know about the Savi's building experience.  How does a lightsaber built there differ from any of the ones you can purchase inside Dok Ondar's inside the case?  (The ones in the case are "handles" only but I assume if you purchase one you'll get a blade with it???)


----------



## TikiTikiFan

We disconnected our lightsaber blade and put it the case sticking out of my son’s backpack. No one said anything and we were able to put it by our feet. I was so worried they were going to make me check it or pay a carry on fee and it was really no big deal.


----------



## matthewthompson87

wench said:


> I know they won’t let you book a park hopping BG at WDW, but it’s an entirely different animal out there.



Bingo. WDW/DHS has the physical space (and transportation staging areas) to handle extreme demand situations at one park. By comparison, DLR's critical success factors here will be: 1) having as many security stations and entry points as possible to get guests safely inside a park until boarding groups begin distribution electronically and 2) distributing crowds as courteously/comfortably as possible immediately thereafter.

Allowing ticket holders with park hopping capabilities to scan in at DCA and still obtain a Boarding Group doubles entry-points PLUS incentivizes purchase of a park hopping-enabled ticket.

Fingers crossed they see the value to the guest experience in terms of Safety and Courtesy and allow this.


----------



## wench

ten6mom said:


> I am taking my 15 year old SW fan for his first trip this summer.  Can someone please clarify the differences in light sabers for me:
> 
> I know about the Savi's building experience.  How does a lightsaber built there differ from any of the ones you can purchase inside Dok Ondar's inside the case?  (The ones in the case are "handles" only but I assume if you purchase one you'll get a blade with it???)


The ones in Dok Ondar’s are prebuilt hilts that are replicas of the different characters’ sabers from the films.  At Savi’s they build their own sabers.  There are 4 different categories you can choose from to determine the overall style of the saber.  Then there are 2 sets of parts per style.  So, they choose the style they want before going into the experience & then they’re given a tray inside with 2 sets of parts to choose from when assembling.m & they get to pick the color of the blade.  There’s also a theatrical component to building your own as the cast members put on a bit of a show.
And the ones at Savi’s cost $200.00, which I believe is more than any of those in Dok Ondar’s.

So, far my son, also 15, has built 2 & plans on doing a 3rd in a couple of weeks.  He hasn’t shown any real interest in the ones at Doc Ondar’s yet.  He seems to really enjoy the aspect of customizing his own.  Which is why we also have like a dozen of those plastic sabers from DLR & WDW that he built over the years.  Disney is kinda brilliant for upping the game on the quality & getting people to pay so much for the new ones.


----------



## Ladyslug

ten6mom said:


> I am taking my 15 year old SW fan for his first trip this summer.  Can someone please clarify the differences in light sabers for me:
> 
> I know about the Savi's building experience.  How does a lightsaber built there differ from any of the ones you can purchase inside Dok Ondar's inside the case?  (The ones in the case are "handles" only but I assume if you purchase one you'll get a blade with it???)


Note that with the legacy sabers from Dok-Ondar's you will not be able to change the kyber crystals inside (and thus the color of the blade) and you will have to buy the blade separately (if you want to use it as a sword, rather than just display the hilt). In at least some cases, the price of the hilt + blade will be pretty close to the cost of building one at Savi's. One minor exception: for Kylo Ren's saber, the side blades are included, but the main blade would still have to be purchased separately.

My understanding is that if you want a lightsaber that looks just like those of one of the characters from the films or shows, the legacy sabers are great.  If you want to build your own and really feel like you've earned a place as a Jedi, Savi's is the way to go.


----------



## dieumeye

ten6mom said:


> I am taking my 15 year old SW fan for his first trip this summer.  Can someone please clarify the differences in light sabers for me:
> 
> I know about the Savi's building experience.  How does a lightsaber built there differ from any of the ones you can purchase inside Dok Ondar's inside the case?  (The ones in the case are "handles" only but I assume if you purchase one you'll get a blade with it???)


Unless you specifically want a replica of a  character’s saber, I’d go for the Savi’s option. It’s an experience/show that’s super fun if you’re a fan.


----------



## poodledogs55

.


----------



## bethwc101

Is there a way just to get the lightsaber hilt? DH for some reason wants the hilt for luke's saber but doesn't want the actual blade


----------



## waltonmkb

poodledogs55 said:


> I emailed Disneyland and received confirmation that ROTR boarding groups are only able to be booked within Disneyland and NOT DCA FYI.



I would still take this with a grain of salt.  Guests at WDW were also told multiple things by CMs that ended up not happening.  I also think procedures may start a certain way and then will be tweaked and changed as they figure out the best way to handle things.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

bethwc101 said:


> Is there a way just to get the lightsaber hilt? DH for some reason wants the hilt for luke's saber but doesn't want the actual blade


Lightsabers from Dok Ondar's (Legacy sabers) are hilt only the blade is purchased separately.


----------



## poodledogs55

waltonmkb said:


> I would still take this with a grain of salt.  Guests at WDW were also told multiple things by CMs that ended up not happening.  I also think procedures may start a certain way and then will be tweaked and changed as they figure out the best way to handle things.



That wouldn’t surprise me.


----------



## otten

poodledogs55 said:


> I emailed Disneyland and received confirmation that ROTR boarding groups are only able to be booked within Disneyland and NOT DCA FYI.


 Email and phone CMs are hardly a definitive authority. Email again and you can easily get a completely different answer. It is quite likely that frontline CMs don't know what the plans are yet.


----------



## poodledogs55

otten said:


> Email and phone CMs are hardly a definitive authority. Email again and you can easily get a completely different answer. It is quite likely that frontline CMs don't know what the plans are yet.



OK


----------



## PrincessTuanTuan

Hello, I am going to Disneyland in October 2020 and am very excited about Galaxy Edge. My family: husband, son (7), daughter (5), are all Star Wars fans and are planning to spend a lot of money there. I've been reading a lot to know what to save up for. My husband and I are planning on building our own light sabers, and each kid will make a droid. 

Some questions I have are:
- I've read that the droids we build interact in Galaxy Edge, but that is all I have read. Does anyone have a better explanation?
- A lot of posts I've read were back when GE first opened and reservations to get into the land were needed. I know we need reservations for the cantina, but I've read blogs that said they weren't seated even with reservations and had to stand at a bar with kids. Is this still true? I wouldn't want to pay so much money on drinks and not get to sit especially with kids.
- Do many people bring their kids into the Cantina? I imagine a lot of people do because if you are traveling with kids it is your only option. My kids are fairly well behaved in public, but it does seem weird to bring my kids into a bar, even a cool Star Wars bar. 
- I've read lots of accounts of people flying home with their light sabers that they built. Some had no problems others had to check them in as extra luggage. If my husband and I are each building one, I wonder if we could tie them together so that would count as one carry on item? Does anyone have any advice about flying home with light sabers?
- What personally made me love Star Wars as a kid was the unusual animals in the movies. Tuan Tuans are amazing and tears were shed when one died from the cold. I've seen a picture of a stuffed animal Tuan Tuan at the critter store. Does anyone have an idea what this small stuffed animal costs? I'm guessing $20, but this is Disneyland so I could be way under estimating. I imagine I will want all the stuffed animal creatures and it will be hard for me not to spend my savings on all of them. Any info  or tips about this particular store would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance for and information or tips you can give about Galaxy Edge.


----------



## Mark_E

That basically means nobody will be rope-dropping in DCA if they have a hopper for a while!


----------



## lalasmama

As far as reservations and "seating" at Oga's Cantina, there's standing tables and sitting tables. You don't get to choose--itçs whatever you are assigned when a table comes up.


----------



## bardays

you can bring kids into Oga's but I cannot recommend it as an experience. It was not great for us.  We enjoyed our meal in  docking bay 7 waaay more.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Oga's is a mixture of more secluded booths and standing tables and then the bar. The reservation is needed but it's not a reservation for a specific table size like your other ADRs. If you want guaranteed sitting down Oga's is not going to give that to you.

PP is correct you do just get led to whatever is available. In respects to the booths you would be seated with strangers unless your group was large enough to utilize the whole booth. We were led to a booth and the hostess cleverly said "well we're just going to meet some new neighbors who I'm sure will be friendly" or something to that effect as she sat us down (there was one seat left in the booth portion and then one seat on the outer portion of the booth). Once that group left we were left alone for a just a few minutes and then another group of about 5 or 6 ladies joined our booth.

If brought to the standing tables or the bar you would also be around strangers as well. They accommodate as much as feasibly possible and up to fire codes so yes it may be tight quarters at times.

I did see some kids in the Cantina but to my knowledge they don't allow strollers in there (just mentioning that because of your 5 year old if you were going to have one). Most of the kids I saw honestly were bored in there probably because most I saw were at the standing tables so their heights weren't really allowing them the best experience. I didn't see any ill behaved kids but it is noisey with club-style music pumping and a few other antics going on so you might consider that with your children and their tolerances.


----------



## MonocularVision

I will say that while everyone is vying for a booth, my family really enjoyed being at the bar because you can really see the whole place better, including DJ Rex. They were all of the mind (two younger kids and two older teenagers) that being seated at the bar or standing tables was better than being in the booth. But with really little kids, maybe it wouldn’t be.


----------



## gerilyne

When they were originally released the Tuantuans were around $40 but I swear the prices have gone up since then.  I know my Loth Cat was around $50 when I got it in August.   

We flew home with 2 lightsabers as a carry-on and it counted towards our limit of 2 carryons.  I don't think tying them together would make it count as only one item though.  We stored them in the overhead compartment making sure the bags below them kept them even and there wasn't any issues.  That was on an Alaska flight.  There was even another passenger that had one so we stored all 3 together.  

As others have said, Oga's you do need reservations for and you get whichever table is available next.  Our first visit we stood at the bar and that was fine but we were just 2 adults.  On the 2nd visit we sat at a booth with 2 other groups and had to basically shuffle down as each group left and a new group joined us.  It was kinda fun.

Also, just because there are no boarding groups right now to access the land, no one knows for sure how the opening of Rise of the Resistance will change things in SWGE or in the park as a whole.  The good news is you are going in October and so will have several months to see how things pan out.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MonocularVision said:


> I will say that while everyone is vying for a booth, my family really enjoyed being at the bar because you can really see the whole place better, including DJ Rex. They were all of the mind (two younger kids and two older teenagers) that being seated at the bar or standing tables was better than being in the booth. But with really little kids, maybe it wouldn’t be.


We were in the booth right by DJ Rex so it actually worked out great for us being on the edge of the booth in the location we could turn around and see enough or get up quickly and see but I did take the time to walk around for a moment before we left. I do think some of the antics are better enjoyed when you're out in the middle and can see more clearly.


----------



## montreid

Went with teenagers - loved Oga's.  Kids will like it too with DJ and the ambiance.  Take time to walk around to see all the stuff.  It's pretty neat.   Tried Google translate on the writings on the wall -- nope.   Would be great if Google played along and did something on that. 

The 45 minutes goes by fast.   The company you meet is also fun.  We rotated out three parties at our table during our visit -- kind of like speed dating I suppose!


----------



## smartlabelprint

Our kids are 4 & 5 and we will not take them there. It was too loud for us so it would just overstimulate them. Also, we had to wait in line outside for half an hour. Even with the ADR.


----------



## dzy76

wench said:


> You could maybe detach the blade & be able to fit diagonally it in a checked bag, but it would need to be a very big bag.  The blades are really long.  And I would really hesitate unless you had a very sturdy hard suitcase as it could break.  But, as the PP said, you can bring them on planes as your carry on.
> 
> When my son built his 1st lightsaber, we were in the very 1st building group on opening day of SWGE.  I was so certain that we wouldn’t be able to carry it on, so I was determined to ship it back.  The gift shop at GCH had already told me that they couldn’t ship it, so I’d have to do it from the park.  We spent a good 45 minutes searching for the right shop in SWGE to ship from.  There was only 1 shop in the land doing it &, with everything being so new, none of the cast members knew where.  So, everyone kept directing us wrong.  In the end, we were able to get it done.  But, I was so annoyed with myself when on our flight home 2 people had lightsabers as carry on & had no issues.
> 
> Last time he built one, we did the carry on as well & it was no problem.  It’s so much easier & less expensive that way.


Thanks!  I guess that is what we will do then.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I think time of day also impacts the Oga experience with kids. We went twice on our summer trip with the kids in our group (7 and 9) and the first time was on day one around noon. The kids enjoyed it much more the first time around because they weren’t tired yet and didn’t mind standing. The second time was our last day of the trip around 8pm and the kids were sooo over it. They were just so tired and didn’t want to stand. Helps to keep that in mind!

My 9 year old and I went again in December and got a booth but we were seated with a pretty rowdy group of freshly 21 folks. They were nice but definitely not the most kid friendly group. It was fine but we didn’t stay long. I honestly preferred being able to stand and see everything better- like at the bar!


----------



## wench

Our first time at Oga’s my son & I were seated on the stools at the 1st table on the left when you enter.  We saw absolutely nothing.  It was a huge letdown.  Before we even left I booked another reservation for the last day of our trip.  That time we requested a standing spot.  Despite our feet/legs aching at that point of the trip, we enjoyed that visit much more.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

wench said:


> Our first time at Oga’s my son & I were seated on the stools at the 1st table on the left when you enter.  We saw absolutely nothing.  It was a huge letdown.  Before we even left I booked another reservation for the last day of our trip.  That time we requested a standing spot.  Despite our feet/legs aching at that point of the trip, we enjoyed that visit much more.


We always request standing spots at the bar because that seems to be where the action is. The service is better there (i.e. much easier to flag a CM at any time for whatever we need) and the bartenders are really fun.  And we always notice new things on the bar that we missed on previous visits.


----------



## dieumeye

I think the bar is best for 1-3 people, for all the reasons @theluckyrabbit mentioned. The only downside is if you have more than 3 people, conversation can be a bit awkward at the bar - just like at any bar.

For 3+ people I think the middle standing tables are best. Yes, you’re kind of “in the middle”, but that affords you a good view of everything.

The seated tables seem to be the most coveted, but I think they’re the least desirable unless you have a large enough group to fill the entire table, or have been to the cantina before and don’t care about having an easy view of the place.


----------



## SirBill

gerilyne said:


> ....
> We flew home with 2 lightsabers as a carry-on and it counted towards our limit of 2 carryons.  I don't think tying them together would make it count as only one item though.  We stored them in the overhead compartment making sure the bags below them kept them even and there wasn't any issues.
> ....



On one of my trips to Florida, I built a Savi's saber then bought the deluxe lightsaber case as well - so I had two long cases to carry back...

I packed the actual hilt of the lightsaber in my luggage (leaving the blade in the case), then strapped the two lightsaber cases together by unhooking and inter-twining the carrying straps for each case, with the tops (where the hilts would be) folded over.  I carried the two bundled together with a backpack to go under my seat and they didn't say anything - even two bundled together are small enough as you said they can fit in overhead with other luggage, they were able to fit behind bags in my overhead.  So the two cases only counted as one item.  They were wrapped tight enough it looked like one item...


----------



## SirBill

PrincessTuanTuan said:


> Hello, I am going to Disneyland in October 2020 and am very excited about Galaxy Edge. My family: husband, son (7), daughter (5), are all Star Wars fans and are planning to spend a lot of money there. I've been reading a lot to know what to save up for. My husband and I are planning on building our own light sabers, and each kid will make a droid.
> 
> Some questions I have are:
> - I've read that the droids we build interact in Galaxy Edge, but that is all I have read. Does anyone have a better explanation?



If you carry them around so you can see the droids, at times they will start chirping in reaction to other droids being nearby - like in the droid workshop itself, or in a few other areas.  This aspect seems to be a little more limited than I was hoping for, the droids are pretty fun and work well but just be aware they may not interact a lot.



> - A lot of posts I've read were back when GE first opened and reservations to get into the land were needed. I know we need reservations for the cantina, but I've read blogs that said they weren't seated even with reservations and had to stand at a bar with kids. Is this still true? I wouldn't want to pay so much money on drinks and not get to sit especially with kids.



Lots of others have responded, basically it is true that even with reservations you may not get to sit.  Honestly I think what I would try for, is to go to Ogas fairly early when the line is short, and ask if you can wait for a seat - or if not just go in for a short time, a lot of times in the morning it seems like you can wait just a short time in the morning and get in without a reservation.  It's worth going inside as it is very cool and the kids would enjoy DJ Rexx, if you can't get a seat just don't stay long (you do need to order at least a drink).  The other benefit of going in the morning is they have some things the kids might like to eat and or drink that are not there later.



> - Do many people bring their kids into the Cantina? I imagine a lot of people do because if you are traveling with kids it is your only option. My kids are fairly well behaved in public, but it does seem weird to bring my kids into a bar, even a cool Star Wars bar.



Yes there are a fair number of kids, it's defiantly more Star Wars than bar so it's totally fine.



> - I've read lots of accounts of people flying home with their light sabers that they built. Some had no problems others had to check them in as extra luggage. If my husband and I are each building one, I wonder if we could tie them together so that would count as one carry on item? Does anyone have any advice about flying home with light sabers?



See my other post about what I did, basically took hilts off, folded case ends over and strapped two cases together to make one item.  It was one carryon even though it can fit behind other bags in a standard overhead bin.  I think international bins would still be long enough to hold them, if not you could probably keep the cases at your feet.



> - What personally made me love Star Wars as a kid was the unusual animals in the movies. Tuan Tuans are amazing and tears were shed when one died from the cold. I've seen a picture of a stuffed animal Tuan Tuan at the critter store. Does anyone have an idea what this small stuffed animal costs? I'm guessing $20, but this is Disneyland so I could be way under estimating. I imagine I will want all the stuffed animal creatures and it will be hard for me not to spend my savings on all of them. Any info  or tips about this particular store would be greatly appreciated.



They do have a lot of fun stuffed animals and other unique Star Wars toys there for sure, as someone else noted they have gone up a bit in price since opening so it's going to be a little expensive. 



> Thanks in advance for and information or tips you can give about Galaxy Edge.



Just wanted to also mention building a light saber is very worth while experience so don't drop that, also you may want to think about getting a few other color Kyber crystals at Dok Ondars to go in your sabers.  It's very easy to change them out.

Also getting the max pass for the parks may be something you want to do as they have some fun magic shots your family could get inside Batuu. Make sure to go both day and night, as the place really looks amazing all lit up, but is also fun to see everything during the day when you can see all the details.

October should be a great time to go, they should have both rides running pretty smoothly by then so you should have a great trip!


----------



## disneylover102

I’m wondering if I should go to Oga’s. I’m going January 15-18 with my mother and I don’t think she’ll be super interested. I saw there are some reservations available while we are there. Neither of us drink alcohol and I have recently become a huge Star Wars fan (SWGE got me more interested lol). I might enjoy it but I don’t want it to take that long. How long does it usually take and is it worth it for the Star Wars experience rather than just for good drinks?


----------



## SirBill

disneylover102 said:


> I’m wondering if I should go to Oga’s. I’m going January 15-18 with my mother and I don’t think she’ll be super interested. I saw there are some reservations available while we are there. Neither of us drink alcohol and I have recently become a huge Star Wars fan (SWGE got me more interested lol). I might enjoy it but I don’t want it to take that long. How long does it usually take and is it worth it for the Star Wars experience rather than just for good drinks?



I don't drink either and I thought Oga's has a nice assortment of non-alcoholic drinks, and a fun atmosphere with good music. If you want a specialty mug they can put another drink in it besides an alcoholic one... if you were planning to be at GE fairly early (which I'm thinking you are if you plan to ride Rise of the Resistance over that timeframe?) then you may just want to try walking in if you see the line is short. Also in the morning only they serve my favorite non-alcoholic drink, the Tourine Tea that comes with a fresh huckleberry. Delicious! Probably easiest to try and get in on the 15th or 16th, in the days before the new ride opens and brings in larger crowds. 

You can make it a fairly quick experience as they want to move people through anyway, it may take a few minutes before you get to place you drink order but you can ask for the check when you order, and could probably be done in 15-20 minutes with drinking time factored in.


----------



## Aurora0427

disneylover102 said:


> I’m wondering if I should go to Oga’s. I’m going January 15-18 with my mother and I don’t think she’ll be super interested. I saw there are some reservations available while we are there. Neither of us drink alcohol and I have recently become a huge Star Wars fan (SWGE got me more interested lol). I might enjoy it but I don’t want it to take that long. How long does it usually take and is it worth it for the Star Wars experience rather than just for good drinks?



You can always make a reservation and just go in, look and leave. We’ve been in and out in twenty minutes ordering drinks.... I find every drink we’ve tried that’s non alcoholic to be super sweet. So in my opinion the drinks are meh but the ambiance is cool.  I’m going again with my parents in January because my dad hasn’t been to Disneyland since 1955, and my mom thinks he’ll love the bar and the theme, but aside from that, we’ve done it twice and we’re over it!


----------



## dina444444

@theluckyrabbit can we start a new SWGE thread that doesn’t get bundled in with all other SWGE news for the boarding group situation for ROTR at Disneyland? I can start it but I don’t want to start it if it will just get merged into this massive thread.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

dina444444 said:


> @theluckyrabbit can we start a new SWGE thread that doesn’t get bundled in with all other SWGE news for the boarding group situation for ROTR at Disneyland? I can start it but I don’t want to start it if it will just get merged into this massive thread.


A ROTR thread would be a great call!  We’re sure to have a lot of people seeking info that won’t be able to wade through everything here.

In addition to its massive length, this thread has gotten tough to read because a lot of the posts are totally out of context.  They were written in response to OPs that can’t be tracked due to merging... so they don’t make sense on their own.  I popped in the other day and was several pages behind and tried to read through to see if I’d missed anything, and I couldn’t tell who was responding to what.  I don’t think anything can really be done about that from a tech perspective, but a ROTR post would at least help with some differentiation.


----------



## bethwc101

dina444444 said:


> @theluckyrabbit can we start a new SWGE thread that doesn’t get bundled in with all other SWGE news for the boarding group situation for ROTR at Disneyland? I can start it but I don’t want to start it if it will just get merged into this massive thread.





Skyegirl1999 said:


> A ROTR thread would be a great call!  We’re sure to have a lot of people seeking info that won’t be able to wade through everything here.
> 
> In addition to its massive length, this thread has gotten tough to read because a lot of the posts are totally out of context.  They were written in response to OPs that can’t be tracked due to merging... so they don’t make sense on their own.  I popped in the other day and was several pages behind and tried to read through to see if I’d missed anything, and I couldn’t tell who was responding to what.  I don’t think anything can really be done about that from a tech perspective, but a ROTR post would at least help with some differentiation.


There is a boarding group thread in disney planning already. they are covering what is currently going on in WDW as well as DLR speculation. 
Not sure if that helps or not. 
Boarding Group Thread


----------



## dina444444

bethwc101 said:


> There is a boarding group thread in disney planning already. they are covering what is currently going on in WDW as well as DLR speculation.
> Not sure if that helps or not.
> Boarding Group Thread


I’m aware, but there are a number of folks that are on this board that aren’t on the TPAS board and most of that data isn’t going to relate to Disneyland.


----------



## dina444444

I went ahead and started the thread:

Rise of the Resistance Boarding Groups *No Ride Spoilers Please*


----------



## bethwc101

dina444444 said:


> I’m aware, but there are a number of folks that are on this board that aren’t on the TPAS board and most of that data isn’t going to relate to Disneyland.


Gotcha.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

dina444444 said:


> I went ahead and started the thread:
> 
> Rise of the Resistance Boarding Groups *No Ride Spoilers Please*


This is a great idea -- thanks for doing this! Please clarify in the title that all other SWGE questions (not ROTR BG related, e.g. Cantina questions) should go here as usual.


----------



## HollyL

Okay, I know it's not really called "Star Wars Land", but we were last at DL last April before it opened, so I was wondering what the best walking route would be after rope drop?  

Which train station is the closest?  Would it be better to hustle by foot, or take the train?

Thanks in advance.  We'll be there February 3rd and I just want to have a plan/strategy.  I am guessing we should go there first thing.


----------



## dina444444

HollyL said:


> Okay, I know it's not really called "Star Wars Land", but we were last at DL last April before it opened, so I was wondering what the best walking route would be after rope drop?
> 
> Which train station is the closest?  Would it be better to hustle by foot, or take the train?
> 
> Thanks in advance.  We'll be there February 3rd and I just want to have a plan/strategy.  I am guessing we should go there first thing.


At rope drop it’s by foot. They take everyone in via the entrance by hungry bear.


----------



## HollyL

Awesome, that's exactly the info I was looking for!  Thank you!


----------



## MonocularVision

dina444444 said:


> At rope drop it’s by foot. They take everyone in via the entrance by hungry bear.



This is not what we experienced on our December trip. They opened all 3 gates. I lead my family all the way over to the Hungry Bear entrance for nothing and we ended up being way back in line for MFSR.


----------



## wench

dina444444 said:


> At rope drop it’s by foot. They take everyone in via the entrance by hungry bear.


When we were there in October,  we were entering from FL at rope drop.  Did they change it so you have to use the HB entrance now?


----------



## dina444444

wench said:


> When we were there in October,  we were entering from FL at rope drop.  Did they change it so you have to use the HB entrance now?


Hmm, I haven’t roped dropped in a bit but they had everyone go in through critter country to control lines the last time I did. I don’t remember when it was though.


----------



## corgi_monster

I’m super excited (and super nervous) for my last-minute trip to DLR over MLK weekend.  We will be driving north on I-5, hoping to arrive at DLR by 5am on Saturday the 18th.  Do you think the traffic will be backed up for miles with people trying to get there early for ROTR?  We will be parking at DLH, not at one of the garages (if that makes a difference).

The 18th is an EMH at Disneyland, so there’s no chance they’ll change the park opening hours, right?

I plan on entering the park at 7am that morning.  I understand SWGE isn’t open for EMH, but what is the best strategy for getting on Smuggler’s Run right at park opening?  Or should I wait to ride it at the end of the night?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

I told my son he could build a droid for his birthday. He’s going to be 5 and super excited! Wondering if I should nudge him toward an R2 unit or BB unit? Does it matter? Is one better than the other?

His birthday is the week after ROTR opens. I’m really debating doing this a few days before the ride opens versus doing it on his birthday and fighting the insane crowds that I imagine will be in the land. Any opinions on that?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I told my son he could build a droid for his birthday. He’s going to be 5 and super excited! Wondering if I should nudge him toward an R2 unit or BB unit? Does it matter? Is one better than the other?
> 
> His birthday is the week after ROTR opens. I’m really debating doing this a few days before the ride opens versus doing it on his birthday and fighting the insane crowds that I imagine will be in the land. Any opinions on that?


I just typed out a long response and your thread merged and it wouldn’t post; it just kept telling me the thread couldn’t be found. 

So, TL;DR version is go with R2 and I don't think it matters.


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I told my son he could build a droid for his birthday. He’s going to be 5 and super excited! Wondering if I should nudge him toward an R2 unit or BB unit? Does it matter? Is one better than the other?
> 
> His birthday is the week after ROTR opens. I’m really debating doing this a few days before the ride opens versus doing it on his birthday and fighting the insane crowds that I imagine will be in the land. Any opinions on that?


Are the reservations for Droid depot up yet? If so, make a reservation just in case it's crowded. I would say do the R unit. Much easier to use. Plus over time, if he wants to customize it he can.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I just typed out a long response and your thread merged and it wouldn’t post; it just kept telling me the thread couldn’t be found.
> 
> So, TL;DR version is go with R2 and I don't think it matters.


Ugh! I hate when that happens. Thank you for the effort you put into your original post, lol! And thank you for weighing in!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

midnight star said:


> Are the reservations for Droid depot up yet? If so, make a reservation just in case it's crowded. I would say do the R unit. Much easier to use. Plus over time, if he wants to customize it he can.


They are up. Seems to be wide open. I can’t decide if I’m gonna go on 1/21 or the week prior. The only thing making he nervous about 1/21 is what if it’s so crazy to get into DL that we can’t park, have to wait for hours to just get through security and the turnstiles?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> They are up. Seems to be wide open. I can’t decide if I’m gonna go on 1/21 or the week prior. The only thing making he nervous about 1/21 is what if it’s so crazy to get into DL that we can’t park, have to wait for hours to just get through security and the turnstiles?


I honestly don’t think that’ll be an issue on 1/21.  Maybe I’m crazy.  But if anything, just come a bit later - the ROTR crowd, if it materializes, will be early and aiming for a BG - that will be the bottleneck, not the park or even land as a whole.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I honestly don’t think that’ll be an issue on 1/21.  Maybe I’m crazy.  But if anything, just come a bit later - the ROTR crowd, if it materializes, will be early and aiming for a BG - that will be the bottleneck, not the park or even land as a whole.


This is a great point! I had not thought of it this way... thank you!


----------



## dina444444

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> This is a great point! I had not thought of it this way... thank you!


I was at Disneyland on Saturday evening and there was no line inside of the droid depot while the rest of the park was fairly busy. I don’t think you have anything to worry about once ROTR opens when it comes to droid depot.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> They are up. Seems to be wide open. I can’t decide if I’m gonna go on 1/21 or the week prior. The only thing making he nervous about 1/21 is what if it’s so crazy to get into DL that we can’t park, have to wait for hours to just get through security and the turnstiles?


Ugh, DLGal has informed me Irvine Unified has 1/21 off. Might need to rethink my plan.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Ugh, DLGal has informed me Irvine Unified has 1/21 off. Might need to rethink my plan.


I still wouldn’t be too concerned.  Irvine isn’t LAUSD...


----------



## dina444444

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Ugh, DLGal has informed me Irvine Unified has 1/21 off. Might need to rethink my plan.


Irvine is a pretty small school district in the grand scheme, you have to be more worried when LAUSD is off.


----------



## brad813

I booked my Savi's appointment for 8:10AM.  Will they let me into the park a bit early so that I can arrive at the workshop on time?


----------



## EmJ

Access into SWGE hasn’t been limited since the first day it opened. You should be fine!


----------



## brad813

EmJ said:


> Access into SWGE hasn’t been limited since the first day it opened. You should be fine!



My question was about entering Disneyland, since this is 10 minutes after opening for the day.  First visit to Disneyland so not really sure how they will handle it.  Usually go to WDW.


----------



## BrianL

brad813 said:


> My question was about entering Disneyland, since this is 10 minutes after opening for the day.  First visit to Disneyland so not really sure how they will handle it.  Usually go to WDW.



Entry procedures at DL are that they usually start scanning people in a bit early and then there are ropes at the lands, so this is similar to MK. The ropes will drop at park open. One thing to remember is that DL is smaller so it wont be a long walk from the rope. You'll be fine to make your appointment.


----------



## brad813

BrianL said:


> Entry procedures at DL are that they usually start scanning people in a bit early and then there are ropes at the lands, so this is similar to MK. The ropes will drop at park open. One thing to remember is that DL is smaller so it wont be a long walk from the rope. You'll be fine to make your appointment.



Good to know.  Thank you.


----------



## BrianL

brad813 said:


> Good to know.  Thank you.



Do try to be at the front gate early though as those lines can get very long. They start scanning in pretty early though usually as far a I recall. They use hand scanners and take your photo on first use of a ticket so it can be a little slower than at WDW. Still, I don't anticipate you should have any problems. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## wench

I’m so excited that R2 is going to start roaming in SWGE.  That will truly make it feel like a piece of my childhood come to life!


----------



## MJplus2

How to best to plan for   SWGE – Millennium Falcon.   We will be in the parks January 11th & 12th, staying on property.  We will plan to be first in line at rope drop on Saturday – 4 adults.   I see that SWGE does not normally open for MM.  Prior to SWGE, we normally ride Peter Pan first, along with collecting our morning fast passes.    Should we head straight to SWGE and wait for opening?   Can just one person wait in line while others enjoy rides for the first 30 minutes or so?  Which entrance is best?  So many questions.  Really appreciate some guidance on a strategy to avoid long lines in SWGE.  We will likely go single rider on the next ride, but want the first one to be all toghether.  I have experienced the ride in WDW in October - I am just trying to figure out how best to avoid long lines at Disneyland


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I still wouldn’t be too concerned.  Irvine isn’t LAUSD...


What if I went 1/20 (a dreaded Monday AND a school holiday)? Do you think it would be worse or the same? He has school off that day anyway so it would make more sense to go that day rather than pull him out on 1/21 (I kind of forgot he was off school on 1/20).


----------



## wench

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> What if I went 1/20 (a dreaded Monday AND a school holiday)? Do you think it would be worse or the same? He has school off that day anyway so it would make more sense to go that day rather than pull him out on 1/21 (I kind of forgot he was off school on 1/20).


Well, on 1/20, every district will be out of school, not just Irvine.  And many out of towners will still be there.  Myself included!  I imagine the crowds will be immensely better on the 21st.  But, I’m not opposed to pulling my kid from school for a day or two every now & then.  At least not when it’s for DL!


----------



## ironband74

I wouldn't rope drop MFSR.  The line to get into the land during MM builds and the wait time shoots up really high first thing in the morning.  You can get so much done during this time in other parts of the park.

They usually line everyone up at the Fantasyland entrance during MM. 

If you're doing 4 adults, what I would do is your normal routine.  MFSR wait time calms down in the evening, and an hour before closing is usually less than 20-30 minutes.

Have a great time!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> What if I went 1/20 (a dreaded Monday AND a school holiday)? Do you think it would be worse or the same? He has school off that day anyway so it would make more sense to go that day rather than pull him out on 1/21 (I kind of forgot he was off school on 1/20).


I mean, if you are mainly just going to build a droid, you aren’t going to have trouble doing that on any day with a reservation.

Overall, I’d expect the 20th to be a lot more crowded than the 21st.


----------



## disneylover102

So, which entrances have been open recently to SWGE? I will be there the first 2 days ROTR is open and since I will be there crazy early the first day I might do MFSR while waiting for my BG (if I get an early BG). I will be getting there super early and I’m good at walking fast so I’m fairly certain I can be one of the first on the ride but I need to be sure I’m going to the correct entrance. (I will be doing EMH the second day ROTR is open and my plan is to do Peter Pan first.)


----------



## wench

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I mean, if you are mainly just going to build a droid, you aren’t going to have trouble doing that on any day with a reservation.
> 
> Overall, I’d expect the 20th to be a lot more crowded than the 21st.


You’re totally right.  I had forgotten that her main goal was to build a droid.  My brain is stuck on everyone caring about ROTR.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I mean, if you are mainly just going to build a droid, you aren’t going to have trouble doing that on any day with a reservation.
> 
> Overall, I’d expect the 20th to be a lot more crowded than the 21st.


Thank you!!! OK I’ll stick with the 21st. We will be going just the two of us without the baby so we will want to go on rides that we can’t normally do when his brother is with us. Depending on how things go with ROTR over the weekend I might even try to get there early and attempt to get a boarding group (although we will probably just skip it if things are sounding really nutty).


----------



## LizzyS

wench said:


> I’m so excited that R2 is going to start roaming in SWGE.  That will truly make it feel like a piece of my childhood come to life!



Me, too!


----------



## ellamama

disneylover102 said:


> So, which entrances have been open recently to SWGE? I will be there the first 2 days ROTR is open and since I will be there crazy early the first day I might do MFSR while waiting for my BG (if I get an early BG). I will be getting there super early and I’m good at walking fast so I’m fairly certain I can be one of the first on the ride but I need to be sure I’m going to the correct entrance. (I will be doing EMH the second day ROTR is open and my plan is to do Peter Pan first.)


We went to SWGE at rope drop on December 23, and entered through Fantasyland. It seemed like all entrances were open.


----------



## disneylover102

So if all entrances are open, which one is better to go through, Fantasyland or Frontierland? (I assume Critter Country isn’t because it’s so far away)


----------



## MJplus2

MJplus2 said:


> How to best to plan for   SWGE – Millennium Falcon.   We will be in the parks January 11th & 12th, staying on property.  We will plan to be first in line at rope drop on Saturday – 4 adults.   I see that SWGE does not normally open for MM.  Prior to SWGE, we normally ride Peter Pan first, along with collecting our morning fast passes.    Should we head straight to SWGE and wait for opening?   Can just one person wait in line while others enjoy rides for the first 30 minutes or so?  Which entrance is best?  So many questions.  Really appreciate some guidance on a strategy to avoid long lines in SWGE.  We will likely go single rider on the next ride, but want the first one to be all toghether.  I have experienced the ride in WDW in October - I am just trying to figure out how best to avoid long lines at Disneyland


It was not helpful when my question was merged into this super thread.   I adj


----------



## wench

MJplus2 said:


> It was not helpful when my question was merged into this super thread.   I adj


Either entrance from Big Thunder Trail is a fairly straight shot to the ride.  If you’re doing MM in FL then you’ll want to line up over there.  They will probably have the doors from  FL to BTT closed, but will open them at park open time.  Then take the 1st entrance into SWGE.


----------



## EmJ

MJplus2 said:


> It was not helpful when my question was merged into this super thread.   I adj


The conventional wisdom has been that it is best to wait until late afternoon to ride MFSR, when wait times have been dropping to around 30 minutes. Wait times in the morning have typically been much longer, up to 120 minutes. This could all change after ROTR, but since you are going several days in advance of its opening, it should still apply to your trip.

Since you have a few days, I would download the DL app and see what wait times look like each day at opening, an half hour later, and hour later, two hours later, noon, two, four, and six. Because I’m me, I’d probably track in in a spreadsheet . But just having an idea of the norm should help you a lot on your trip. GL!


----------



## MJplus2

EmJ said:


> The conventional wisdom has been that it is best to wait until late afternoon to ride MFSR, when wait times have been dropping to around 30 minutes. Wait times in the morning have typically been much longer, up to 120 minutes. This could all change after ROTR, but since you are going several days in advance of its opening, it should still apply to your trip.
> 
> Since you have a few days, I would download the DL app and see what wait times look like each day at opening, an half hour later, and hour later, two hours later, noon, two, four, and six. Because I’m me, I’d probably track in in a spreadsheet . But just having an idea of the norm should help you a lot on your trip. GL!


Great idea, thank you.   And I too love spreadsheets


----------



## midnight star

Someone on Facebook posted a picture of the new millennium falcon popcorn bucket at galactic grill! It’s $24.99. Just in case anyone is interested in buying one!


----------



## Susie63

Visually...which entrance is the best for a first timer in SWGE.


----------



## ironband74

Susie63 said:


> Visually...which entrance is the best for a first timer in SWGE.


They each have their charm.  

The Fantasyland entrance is striking because the Tie Echelon is right there and then you walk past the Cantina and Boom, there's the Millenium Falcon. This one throws you in the fastest, I feel.

The Frontierland entrance is cool because you get this neat effect as you go through the tunnel and the oil lamps become star wars lamps and the music swells and then you are there in front of the droid depot and the hustle and bustle of the market and lots of choices of which way to go and explore.

My favorite is the Critter Country entrance, though. I think because it is less used and because you go through the "wilderness" and hear animals in the bushes and the hum of moisture vaporators as you happen upon the resistance base on the outskirts. You continue on and find yourself walking through the marketplace, and then at the end of the marketplace you come out on a raised area overlooking the Millenium Falcon, with Dok Ondar's to the side with its Jedi Statue and the black spire. 

Really, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Susie63

ironband74 said:


> They each have their charm.
> 
> The Fantasyland entrance is striking because the Tie Echelon is right there and then you walk past the Cantina and Boom, there's the Millenium Falcon. This one throws you in the fastest, I feel.
> 
> The Frontierland entrance is cool because you get this neat effect as you go through the tunnel and the oil lamps become star wars lamps and the music swells and then you are there in front of the droid depot and the hustle and bustle of the market and lots of choices of which way to go and explore.
> 
> My favorite is the Critter Country entrance, though. I think because it is less used and because you go through the "wilderness" and hear animals in the bushes and the hum of moisture vaporators as you happen upon the resistance base on the outskirts. You continue on and find yourself walking through the marketplace, and then at the end of the marketplace you come out on a raised area overlooking the Millenium Falcon, with Dok Ondar's to the side with its Jedi Statue and the black spire.
> 
> Really, you can't go wrong.


I am so excited. I think I will follow your lead and go in by CC.


----------



## disneylover102

Ok I finally convinced myself to go to Oga’s and I got a reservation at 3 on the 17th! The Blue Bantha sounds good so I think I’ll get that.


----------



## EmilyS92003

Any updates on this? Are Star Wars characters signing now?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Susie63 said:


> Visually...which entrance is the best for a first timer in SWGE.





Susie63 said:


> I am so excited. I think I will follow your lead and go in by CC.


However you choose to enter SWGE the first time, make sure to go back in the evening! Batuu is so beautiful at night! And the land changes day to night, much the way Cars Land changes visually day to night. And take the time to explore with your ears, too -- the sound design in SWGE is really amazing. When you are in the marketplace, take a moment to listen all around, especially to the rooms above you. So fun!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

EmilyS92003 said:


> Any updates on this? Are Star Wars characters signing now?


As far as I know, the SWGE characters are roaming, not doing formal M&Gs, so no autographs.


----------



## Iceman93

ironband74 said:


> My favorite is the Critter Country entrance, though. I think because it is less used and because you go through the "wilderness" and hear animals in the bushes and the hum of moisture vaporators as you happen upon the resistance base on the outskirts. You continue on and find yourself walking through the marketplace, and then at the end of the marketplace you come out on a raised area overlooking the Millenium Falcon, with Dok Ondar's to the side with its Jedi Statue and the black spire.



I wholeheartedly recommend this option now, at least until RotR opens.  Starting in a couple of weeks, that entrance is going to have a much more hectic, crowded feel than it has had so far.


----------



## tink fan

Are droid accessories sold at any shops outside the park, specifically personality chips?


----------



## midnight star

tink fan said:


> Are droid accessories sold at any shops outside the park, specifically personality chips?


No only droid depot


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

disneylover102 said:


> Ok I finally convinced myself to go to Oga’s and I got a reservation at 3 on the 17th! The Blue Bantha sounds good so I think I’ll get that.


It comes with the most delicious cookie on top!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> It comes with the most delicious cookie on top!



Love that drink! Although FYI for those with delicate teeth full of dental work like me, that cookie is pretty crunchy. It broke my crown when we were there last month.  Vacation catastrophes make for some good memories.


----------



## soniam

TikiTikiFan said:


> Love that drink! Although FYI for those with delicate teeth full of dental work like me, that cookie is pretty crunchy. It broke my crown when we were there last month.  Vacation catastrophes make for some good memories.



Maybe you are supposed to soften it in the drink first  Thanks for the heads up though. My dentist is worried about some gum/root loss and told me to not bite into any apples.


----------



## MillieFrances

Hi! My family is planning a trip to Disneyland in March. I understand the Rise of the Resistance virtual queue will work the same way as it does at Disney World, and so I’m reading up on it and trying to get everything figured out. My question: I understand we need to make reservations for the cantina, droids, and lightsabers. What happens if your RoTR number comes up when you have one of these reservations? Is there a strategy for making reservations so they won’t interfere? Thanks!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

If DLR operates the same way WDW does, you’ll have a 2 hour window to make it back for your BG which should leave plenty of time  if you have a conflict.

There have also been reports of CMs giving leeway with late reservations (or even accommodating early) because of ROTR.


----------



## MillieFrances

Thank you! So it would probably be a good idea to space the reservations out throughout the day so they don’t fill up a two-hour window?


----------



## brocklesnar69

In Oga's Cantina they sell the Yub Nub mug for $45 with an alcoholic beverage. I love the look of the mug itself but I don't drink alcohol so how can I go about getting this mug without the alcohol? I'd prefer not to have to throw the drink out just to keep the mug. Seems like a waste. I would like to replace the drink with the Cliff Dweller if I could. That one sounds good. Would they do that for me? What are my options?

Also, does anyone know if this mug is dishwasher/microwave safe?


----------



## Ladyslug

ironband74 said:


> They each have their charm.
> 
> The Fantasyland entrance is striking because the Tie Echelon is right there and then you walk past the Cantina and Boom, there's the Millenium Falcon. This one throws you in the fastest, I feel.
> 
> The Frontierland entrance is cool because you get this neat effect as you go through the tunnel and the oil lamps become star wars lamps and the music swells and then you are there in front of the droid depot and the hustle and bustle of the market and lots of choices of which way to go and explore.
> 
> My favorite is the Critter Country entrance, though. I think because it is less used and because you go through the "wilderness" and hear animals in the bushes and the hum of moisture vaporators as you happen upon the resistance base on the outskirts. You continue on and find yourself walking through the marketplace, and then at the end of the marketplace you come out on a raised area overlooking the Millenium Falcon, with Dok Ondar's to the side with its Jedi Statue and the black spire.
> 
> Really, you can't go wrong.


Thank you for this -- it's very detailed and extremely helpful.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

brocklesnar69 said:


> In Oga's Cantina they sell the Yub Nub mug for $45 with an alcoholic beverage. I love the look of the mug itself but I don't drink alcohol so how can I go about getting this mug without the alcohol?...
> 
> Also, does anyone know if this mug is dishwasher/microwave safe?...


I was able to order the Yub Nub mug with a Sprite. In fact, I ordered just the mug without any drink and offered to pay the full price because I didn't want any alcohol. The bartender offered the Sprite as an alternative. As with any Disney cup/mug, even when the label says "Dishwasher Safe," they usually don't do well at all in the dishwasher. Hand washing is your best bet. I haven't put my mug in the microwave -- again, I don't trust it and replacing it would be too much of a hassle.


----------



## brocklesnar69

theluckyrabbit said:


> I was able to order the Yub Nub mug with a Sprite. In fact, I ordered just the mug without any drink and offered to pay the full price because I didn't want any alcohol. The bartender offered the Sprite as an alternative. As with any Disney cup/mug, even when the label says "Dishwasher Safe," they usually don't do well at all in the dishwasher. Hand washing is your best bet. I haven't put my mug in the microwave -- again, I don't trust it and replacing it would be too much of a hassle.



Thanks for the reply. What was the price for just the mug by itself?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

brocklesnar69 said:


> Thanks for the reply. What was the price for just the mug by itself?


It was the same price as the mug with the drink. I think I also got an AP discount.
ETA: I can't find the receipt, so I don't know exactly what I paid for the mug (although I do know it was the same price as the regular Yub Nub). But the reason I think I got a discount was because I do remember the bartender asking for my AP when I gave him my credit card.


----------



## Kender

theluckyrabbit said:


> It was the same price as the mug with the drink. I think I also got an AP discount.



I'd be curious about this since they didn't give me my AP discount on my Cliff Dweller (fun fact I learned that's unrelated: I'm allergic to hibiscus and should not drink another Cliff Dweller ever   ... So it's a good thing for me they seem to be okay putting other drinks in if I ever want another porg cup). They only applied it to the non special mug drink (a Hyperdrive specifically). Took only 90¢ off a $40+ bill. I figured the alcoholic drinks wouldn't get a discount, but was shocked my non alcoholic one wasn't discounted. 

Now I'm wondering if maybe I got CM errored out of my discount? I should have asked while there, my fault


----------



## socaldisneylover

Kender said:


> I'd be curious about this since they didn't give me my AP discount on my Cliff Dweller They only applied it to the non special mug drink (a Hyperdrive specifically). Took only 90¢ off a $40+ bill. I figured the alcoholic drinks wouldn't get a discount, but was shocked my non alcoholic one wasn't discounted.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if maybe I got CM errored out of my discount? I should have asked while there, my fault


You got a 15% discount off the $6 hyperdrive price.  There is no discount on the mug, which was $34 it sounds like.


----------



## Kender

socaldisneylover said:


> You got a 15% discount off the $6 hyperdrive price.  There is no discount on the mug, which was $34 it sounds like.



It's $35. I know it was 15% off the Hyperdrive (well aware of my discount percentages; I'm not a new passholder). I was wondering since luckyrabbit recalls possibly getting an AP discount on the Yub Nub cup (but with Sprite instead of the actual alcoholic drink) if perhaps a mistake was made on my bill.

I did not push like I should have as I did with my droid backpack regarding a possible missed discount.

I have had issues in the past with my discount being applied correctly. Particularly my dining discount (Pacific Wharf Cafe was a regular culprit of trouble with that a couple years ago). So I would be unsurprised if there were still issues.


----------



## PairOfDice

We're excited to finally go to GE for the first time in February. For our previous trips I had months for research and planning. This time I have about 6 weeks which doesn't feel like much time to me. I'm very much a planner so any short cuts you can give me for my research would be so awesome. How much of your day did you spend there? Favorite spot to chill with a blue milk? Did you even like the blue milk? Please share your experience in this part of the park and any tips you can think of. What were hits and misses for you? Food? Drink? Merch? Favorite spots for pictures?

EDIT
One last question! For repeat visitors who usually have a morning plan, how did GE affect your plan? Did you go there first? Mid morning? Afternoon?

Thanks!


----------



## HairyChest

I just had the rontoless ronto wrap (vegan) and it tasted sooo good! Almost like lamb. And I eat meat! Get that


----------



## MJplus2

Thanks to all the great advice, we were able to ride  3 times in 24 hours!!!  12:15am, 8:10am, 10;30pm.  In line before park closed twice And first on the ride after opening. Our magic morning plan worked. Everyone rode Peter Pan together, then one stood in line at gate in fantasy land.  Others rode space mountain then joined at front of the line.  Lots of fun - not much sleep


----------



## Peachy0118

I know sabers are THE thing to build... but has anyone built a droid? What was your experience like on that?
We are doing our first trip since 2008 and are super excited for Star Wars! Hubby definitely is going to build a saber, but in the interest of saving some money I was thinking maybe I build a droid this time instead.

Thoughts?


----------



## ironband74

My 11yo son built a droid over our holiday visit.  

The experience is cool. It isn't as intimate as Savi's (where there are only 14 builders at a time), and there isn't as much of a "show" in that no one is addressing you or telling you history or anything. But it is still a cool experience - After you pay you tell them whether you're building an R Series or a BB Series droid, and they give you a basket which has a diagram telling you which parts you need. You're then given a station in front of a conveyor belt carrying all the parts, and you are able to select your pieces. You aren't rushed at all, so you can wait for the parts you want as far as colors and the like. 

Once you have your parts, you tell the CM and they direct you to a build station, where you put your droid together. They have all the tools you need, as well as accent pieces available for you to use. Once your droid is all together, the CM helps you "activate" the droid, which is a fun little mini-show of sorts. Then they put your droid in a box with its remote and you're done (unless you want to buy additional decals/accessories/personality chips etc).

No regrets on our end.  My son loves his droid and had a lot of fun walking around the land and listening to his droid interact with the environment (my older son bought him the backpack as an early birthday present).


----------



## Peachy0118

ironband74 said:


> My 11yo son built a droid over our holiday visit.
> 
> The experience is cool. It isn't as intimate as Savi's (where there are only 14 builders at a time), and there isn't as much of a "show" in that no one is addressing you or telling you history or anything. But it is still a cool experience - After you pay you tell them whether you're building an R Series or a BB Series droid, and they give you a basket which has a diagram telling you which parts you need. You're then given a station in front of a conveyor belt carrying all the parts, and you are able to select your pieces. You aren't rushed at all, so you can wait for the parts you want as far as colors and the like.
> 
> Once you have your parts, you tell the CM and they direct you to a build station, where you put your droid together. They have all the tools you need, as well as accent pieces available for you to use. Once your droid is all together, the CM helps you "activate" the droid, which is a fun little mini-show of sorts. Then they put your droid in a box with its remote and you're done (unless you want to buy additional decals/accessories/personality chips etc).
> 
> No regrets on our end.  My son loves his droid and had a lot of fun walking around the land and listening to his droid interact with the environment (my older son bought him the backpack as an early birthday present).



Thank you for such a thorough response! What droid did your son end up building?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

For those who have built droids... what do you do with your droid when you go on rides the rest of the day?


----------



## ironband74

Peachy0118 said:


> Thank you for such a thorough response! What droid did your son end up building?


He wound up going with an R Series.  White and black.  he named it R2-L4 and bought the black decal set to finish decorating it and a resistance personality chip (he had gift cards from Christmas to spend).


----------



## Peachy0118

ironband74 said:


> He wound up going with an R Series.  White and black.  he named it R2-L4 and bought the black decal set to finish decorating it and a resistance personality chip (he had gift cards from Christmas to spend).



Oh that sounds so awesome!


----------



## ImDMous

I build an R2 the first week it was open, sounds like it's a bit less chaotic now.  I had fun picking out all the parts and building it, loved the space.  It hasn't been out of its box since I built it.  But building it was fun


----------



## Peachy0118

ImDMous said:


> I build an R2 the first week it was open, sounds like it's a bit less chaotic now.  I had fun picking out all the parts and building it, loved the space.  It hasn't been out of its box since I built it.  But building it was fun



Did you find it worth the money?
Did you add in any chips and such?


----------



## MonocularVision

My two girls both built R2 units. They also got one personality chip with it. My wife snuck back and got the little tool extension set, another personality chip and the backpacks. They received those as Christmas presents a week later. We are going to be using the backpacks this year (we are Flex AP holders now) so they can bring their droids with them to SWGE in future visits.

They both chose R2 units because they seem like they are a bit easier to drive than the BB units.


----------



## midnight star

Peachy0118 said:


> I know sabers are THE thing to build... but has anyone built a droid? What was your experience like on that?
> We are doing our first trip since 2008 and are super excited for Star Wars! Hubby definitely is going to build a saber, but in the interest of saving some money I was thinking maybe I build a droid this time instead.
> 
> Thoughts?


I have one and love it. I chose the R style one because I heard prior to going that it is easier to use and doesn’t break apart. They are very fun to bring to the park. People always talk to me when I have it. 
When you go in, you choose your colors, and then the CM’s can help you put it together. I didn’t realize how bad I was at using a screw driver until then lol.
Mine has the First Order chip, and I bought the backpack so it’s easier to carry. I also have the serving tray


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> For those who have built droids... what do you do with your droid when you go on rides the rest of the day?


I bring it in the backpack, and keep it closed. I won’t do water rides or crazy thrill rides (ie incredicoaster, guardians). It’s fine on other rides


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

midnight star said:


> I bring it in the backpack, and keep it closed. I won’t do water rides or crazy thrill rides (ie incredicoaster, guardians). It’s fine on other rides


Good to know, although I don’t think we are getting a backpack. Hmmmmm. The bigger rides I’m thinking we might ride at MFSM, ROTR and maybe RSR.


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Good to know, although I don’t think we are getting a backpack. Hmmmmm. The bigger rides I’m thinking we might ride at MFSM, ROTR and maybe RSR.


It should be fine on those. I bought my droid during the previews and they didn’t have the backpack. So it just came with me in the box on MFSR. It slid a little bit, so put it by your feet instead of your son’s.


----------



## Peachy0118

midnight star said:


> I have one and love it. I chose the R style one because I heard prior to going that it is easier to use and doesn’t break apart. They are very fun to bring to the park. People always talk to me when I have it.
> When you go in, you choose your colors, and then the CM’s can help you put it together. I didn’t realize how bad I was at using a screw driver until then lol.
> Mine has the First Order chip, and I bought the backpack so it’s easier to carry. I also have the serving tray
> View attachment 465085



Well isn't that just the most adorable First Order droid ever?


----------



## ImDMous

Peachy0118 said:


> Did you find it worth the money?
> Did you add in any chips and such?



It was a lot of fun building and part of the whole opening hype experience.  I added a Resistance chip and it did interact a little as we were walking around.  I knew going in I would probably never use it.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Good to know, although I don’t think we are getting a backpack. Hmmmmm. The bigger rides I’m thinking we might ride at MFSM, ROTR and maybe RSR.


Bring a tote bag for it.  Way easier to deal with than the box it comes in.  Although the rides are all used to accommodating those boxes, too. 

The backpack is fun, though.  And your AP discount works on it.  Just to be an enabler and all...


----------



## Skyegirl1999

My daughter’s is named R2-Izzy, and she is a beloved member of the family at this point - she has her name on her backpack and had Mickey ears at one point (until they got lost... maybe she needs a new set for ROTR, come to think of it...)

Anyway, she comes to the parks quite a bit, but she also get a lot of play at home when kids come to visit - they love driving her around and making her beep.  She lives out in our main living area, which helps her avoid being forgotten.  She’s a sturdy little thing because she’s been crashed quite a bit, but other than some dings in her plastic, she is just fine. 

She does have a Resistance chip now, but she didn’t originally.  I kinda liked how she sounded without one, tbh.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Bring a tote bag for it.  Way easier to deal with than the box it comes in.  Although the rides are all used to accommodating those boxes, too.
> 
> The backpack is fun, though.  And your AP discount works on it.  Just to be an enabler and all...


Ha ha, who am I kidding anyway. I'll probably get the backpack too.


----------



## Peachy0118

Skyegirl1999 said:


> View attachment 465094
> 
> My daughter’s is named R2-Izzy, and she is a beloved member of the family at this point - she has her name on her backpack and had Mickey ears at one point (until they got lost... maybe she needs a new set for ROTR, come to think of it...)
> 
> Anyway, she comes to the parks quite a bit, but she also get a lot of play at home when kids come to visit - they love driving her around and making her beep.  She lives out in our main living area, which helps her avoid being forgotten.  She’s a sturdy little thing because she’s been crashed quite a bit, but other than some dings in her plastic, she is just fine.
> 
> She does have a Resistance chip now, but she didn’t originally.  I kinda liked how she sounded without one, tbh.



Oh my goodness... pretty sold. How awesome! Adorable R2 unit!

I don't like the idea of spending the extra money on the backpack... but everything I read recommends it. What do you think? We are from out of country, so not like we will be bringing it back to the parks all the time...


----------



## AndrewC

Peachy0118 said:


> Oh my goodness... pretty sold. How awesome! Adorable R2 unit!
> 
> I don't like the idea of spending the extra money on the backpack... but everything I read recommends it. What do you think? We are from out of country, so not like we will be bringing it back to the parks all the time...



I personally haven't done the experience because I had heard it was "less eventful" than the Saber one.... I would never play with the droid either (adult) and it seemed like a waste of money.... BUT, that damn backpack ALMOST made me impulse buy one. It was AMAZING being behind or near people in other lines throughout the day that had the backpack on and the droid in it peaking out, every now and then making some beeping sounds and "looking" around. I imagine they get a lot of comments from people for the rest of the day. So take that for what it's worth... I feel the big selling point for an adult with the droid is feeling like it's a companion with you and the backpack really cemented that feeling. (At least for an observer)


----------



## AndrewC

Peachy0118 said:


> I know sabers are THE thing to build... but has anyone built a droid? What was your experience like on that?
> We are doing our first trip since 2008 and are super excited for Star Wars! Hubby definitely is going to build a saber, but in the interest of saving some money I was thinking maybe I build a droid this time instead.
> 
> Thoughts?



The other option is just saving the money instead. For the saber experience you'll be able to watch as a guest. Save the money and hit the cantina and get a snack plate and each a drink or something. Honestly that add's up fast (drinks are like $15+ each); the Fuzzy Tauntaun is the most alien and super unique, so someone should at least order that once even if they don't think it's normally the type of drink they enjoy. The milk stand is certainly worth doing too, and that can add up in cost (surprisingly the serving size is "normal" compared to other drinks and you only get like 8 to 10oz), they're $8/each. So if you each get a drink at the cantina and each get "milk" you're looking at almost $50 just right there and you're already to half the cost of the droid...


----------



## Peachy0118

AndrewC said:


> The other option is just saving the money instead. For the saber experience you'll be able to watch as a guest. Save the money and hit the cantina and get a snack plate and each a drink or something. Honestly that add's up fast (drinks are like $15+ each); the Fuzzy Tauntaun is the most alien and super unique, so someone should at least order that once even if they don't think it's normally the type of drink they enjoy. The milk stand is certainly worth doing too, and that can add up in cost (surprisingly the serving size is "normal" compared to other drinks and you only get like 8 to 10oz), they're $8/each. So if you each get a drink at the cantina and each get "milk" you're looking at almost $50 just right there and you're already to half the cost of the droid...



Yes, we already budgeted the cost of this; definitely in our plans! (well, the cantina anyway... I'm sure we will just HAVE to try the blue milk too! hahaha)


----------



## Peachy0118

AndrewC said:


> I personally haven't done the experience because I had heard it was "less eventful" than the Saber one.... I would never play with the droid either (adult) and it seemed like a waste of money.... BUT, that damn backpack ALMOST made me impulse buy one. It was AMAZING being behind or near people in other lines throughout the day that had the backpack on and the droid in it peaking out, every now and then making some beeping sounds and "looking" around. I imagine they get a lot of comments from people for the rest of the day. So take that for what it's worth... I feel the big selling point for an adult with the droid is feeling like it's a companion with you and the backpack really cemented that feeling. (At least for an observer)



Hahaha, Oh, I'm an adult too... but also a big kid at heart. 

Dang, another vote for the backpack... kind of what I'm afraid of. I think it might be a buy-it-all or save my money decision...


----------



## Fuzeon

How did you transport the droids home on the airplane? Did you carry on in the backpack? What if you don’t purchase the backpack?


----------



## BrianL

Fuzeon said:


> How did you transport the droids home on the airplane? Did you carry on in the backpack? What if you don’t purchase the backpack?



I can't speak for transport, but if you don't purchase the backpack they do come in a nice box - I believe it has a handle. I saw people with them at WDW anyway.


----------



## Lvsdisney

Sorry to hijack but we are doing this next week and I was wondering how much the backpacks cost?


----------



## midnight star

Lvsdisney said:


> Sorry to hijack but we are doing this next week and I was wondering how much the backpacks cost?


$49.99 before tax and discounts


----------



## Pamela M

Just a reminder that you can go in with your husband when he builds his light saber! So you can both experience it. 

I'm planning on building a droid when I go in April.


----------



## midnight star

AndrewC said:


> I personally haven't done the experience because I had heard it was "less eventful" than the Saber one.... I would never play with the droid either (adult) and it seemed like a waste of money.... BUT, that damn backpack ALMOST made me impulse buy one. It was AMAZING being behind or near people in other lines throughout the day that had the backpack on and the droid in it peaking out, every now and then making some beeping sounds and "looking" around. I imagine they get a lot of comments from people for the rest of the day. So take that for what it's worth... I feel the big selling point for an adult with the droid is feeling like it's a companion with you and the backpack really cemented that feeling. (At least for an observer)


Haha! They are a big hit with people when they move around in the backpack.


----------



## midnight star

Peachy0118 said:


> Well isn't that just the most adorable First Order droid ever?


 he still needs a name. I need to think of one haha


----------



## 5kidsmommy

Ok, so the backpack is $50. How much is the resistence chip? My son really wants to do this when we go but he's a planner and will be paying for all this himself. Just looking at what the approximate cost is. I know the droid itself is $99.00, correct?


----------



## midnight star

5kidsmommy said:


> Ok, so the backpack is $50. How much is the resistence chip? My son really wants to do this when we go but he's a planner and will be paying for all this himself. Just looking at what the approximate cost is. I know the droid itself is $99.00, correct?


The chips are $12 unless they’ve changed.
Droid unit is $99...about $107 with tax. No discount for the but you can use it for the accessories


----------



## Peachy0118

Pamela M said:


> Just a reminder that you can go in with your husband when he builds his light saber! So you can both experience it.
> 
> I'm planning on building a droid when I go in April.



Yes looking forward to this! And why we were thinking of each doing one of them


----------



## disneylover102

I’m finally going to SWGE tomorrow!!! I’ve been waiting 4 years for this! My flight gets in at 6:50 AM to LAX and the park opens at 9 but I’m still going to wait until around noon to enter SWGE. I’m thinking I’ll use the Critter Country entrance. I’m SO excited!!!


----------



## Kender

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Ha ha, who am I kidding anyway. I'll probably get the backpack too.



The backpack is honestly worth it I think. Made it a lot easier (and safer) to tote around my little friend.

I took him on Space no issue. The box is a huge pain (although note that battery instructions are on the bottom of the box; I made sure to still get the box and then put my droid in the backpack after I stepped away from the Depot). Plus for return visits it makes life much easier having the backpack 

I'm not that thrilled with my personality chip, but I do not regret getting the backpack or the blasters.


----------



## midnight star

Kender said:


> The backpack is honestly worth it I think. Made it a lot easier (and safer) to tote around my little friend.
> 
> I took him on Space no issue. The box is a huge pain (although note that battery instructions are on the bottom of the box; I made sure to still get the box and then put my droid in the backpack after I stepped away from the Depot). Plus for return visits it makes life much easier having the backpack
> 
> I'm not that thrilled with my personality chip, but I do not regret getting the backpack or the blasters.


What chip did you get


----------



## EmJ

Kender said:


> The backpack is honestly worth it I think. Made it a lot easier (and safer) to tote around my little friend.
> 
> I took him on Space no issue. The box is a huge pain (although note that battery instructions are on the bottom of the box; I made sure to still get the box and then put my droid in the backpack after I stepped away from the Depot). Plus for return visits it makes life much easier having the backpack
> 
> I'm not that thrilled with my personality chip, but I do not regret getting the backpack or the blasters.


What are the blasters? I feel like we're going to need some of those ….


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

EmJ said:


> What are the blasters? I feel like we're going to need some of those ….


Why does the final price on this $100 droid keep inching higher?


----------



## EmJ

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Why does the final price on this $100 droid keep inching higher?


My mother, bless her heart, gave us all gift cards for Christmas.  DH = lightsaber; The Boy = Droid; me = Oga’s souvenir mugs.  It’s going to be epic


----------



## Kender

EmJ said:


> What are the blasters? I feel like we're going to need some of those ….



There's also a jet pack!

The blasters attach to the side legs (you have to remove the side paneling on the leg to do so) and there's a button on the controller to make them go "pew pew!". Traditional blaster noise, but I like to still pretend it's a nice high pitched "pew pew" noise when I harass my cat   . They don't move sadly, you have to aim them to begin with, but the ends do light up and blaster noise, of course.

Oh! Another tip I wish I'd realized before I built! You can buy additional colors of the paneling pieces for the R units. If I had been smart, I'd have gotten the 4 panel pieces that are part of the build process in white so I could buy the black set and replace the compartment doors to black (and therefore have a full set of white and full set of black).

I ended up forgoing it for now because I'd have 4 in black of the same pieces when I only need the 4 compartment doors. I'll probably pick it up my next trip knowing me lol



SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Why does the final price on this $100 droid keep inching higher?



Sorry! I'm an enabler! I really do think the backpack is a worthwhile up front investment, though. And the other stuff can be added later. You know, like maybe a good behavior reward or something 

For real, though, I brought my droid to work today and had so much fun having him roll around and greet everyone. They really are super fun toys


----------



## Kender

midnight star said:


> What chip did you get



Ended up with the orange one. I think I used it for all of 10 minutes before pulling it out. Maybe it's better when they interact with other droids? I did find it a lot more difficult to hear in GE than the standard R2 noises.


----------



## rstevens333

My wife is in DL today to try and get her Colonel rank. Does anyone know if it's possible for a single person to watch the lightsaber ceremony without getting one?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

rstevens333 said:


> My wife is in DL today to try and get her Colonel rank. Does anyone know if it's possible for a single person to watch the lightsaber ceremony without getting one?


Yeah, two viewers can go in with each person making one.


----------



## rstevens333

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Yeah, two viewers can go in with each person making one.



Ah, right on, thanks. She will be alone, so nobody getting one.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

rstevens333 said:


> Ah, right on, thanks. She will be alone, so nobody getting one.


Ahh, I see.  Probably not, then.


----------



## Peachy0118

Kender said:


> The backpack is honestly worth it I think. Made it a lot easier (and safer) to tote around my little friend.
> 
> I took him on Space no issue. The box is a huge pain (although note that battery instructions are on the bottom of the box; I made sure to still get the box and then put my droid in the backpack after I stepped away from the Depot). Plus for return visits it makes life much easier having the backpack
> 
> I'm not that thrilled with my personality chip, but I do not regret getting the backpack or the blasters.



Oooh good tip! Thank you!
Hubby just said, at this point, just buy the backpack.
Lol


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Peachy0118 said:


> Oooh good tip! Thank you!
> Hubby just said, at this point, just buy the backpack.
> Lol


I just took a picture of the battery instructions on the box because I didn’t want to drag it around, for what that’s worth.


----------



## Peachy0118

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I just took a picture of the battery instructions on the box because I didn’t want to drag it around, for what that’s worth.



Good plan.

Are the boxes really flimsy? Anyone have a picture of the boxes?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Peachy0118 said:


> Good plan.
> 
> Are the boxes really flimsy? Anyone have a picture of the boxes?


They’re not flimsy at all. 

Here’s a picture from Google:


----------



## Peachy0118

Skyegirl1999 said:


> They’re not flimsy at all.
> 
> Here’s a picture from Google:
> View attachment 465253



Thank you!


----------



## LizzyS

Do CMs guide you through the droid-making process?  I really should watch a video before I try this next month, lol.

On the backpack- are there any attractions that are difficult to take it on with the droid inside and is there room for anything other than the droid in the backpack?

I have a small loungefly backpack I'm using next trip for the first time and I'm not sure I want to juggle both with my husband, haha.


----------



## disneylover102

I went to SWGE for the first time yesterday and it was AMAZING. It was so much bigger than I thought and I was just in awe the entire time, especially with the Millennium Falcon which I rode 4 times!


----------



## tenneycjt

So according  to the Disneyland guide for disabilities, it doesn't list any companion restrooms in galaxys edge. But when u look at the map it does look like there is one according to the symbols that match the others in the park. For those who have been there have you ever seen one there? I want to do some exploring there with my mom who is in a wheelchair, we probably wont do either ride, but it would be nice to know if there is one there if we need it


----------



## Malcon10t

Yes.  Behind the Blue Milk stand, (trying to get my bearings mentally) there is a set of bathrooms.  In the middle between the entrance to the Men's and Womens, there is a companion bathroom.  It is by the entrance closer to Frontierland than Fantasy Land.


----------



## bwvBound

Boarding Group 99. Currently on 59; I am feeling hopeful _and_ tired.   Left our driveway at 3:50a. Yawn.


----------



## Malcon10t

Looking at the map, there is also supposed to be one in the Market Place, I haven't seen it, but it should be there.


----------



## tsumgirl

I'm pretty sure there are some by the marketplace on the Fantasyland side. I saw 2 companion restrooms there.


----------



## BellaandMickey

My son is trying to figure out if the Droids are worth it to build. One thing he wants to know is, exactly how interactive are the droids in the land? Do they just chirp or make noises with the objects in the land, or do they do other things also?


----------



## midnight star

Kender said:


> Ended up with the orange one. I think I used it for all of 10 minutes before pulling it out. Maybe it's better when they interact with other droids? I did find it a lot more difficult to hear in GE than the standard R2 noises.


Is the orange one Resistance, Smuggler, or First Order? I ask because depending on where you are in the land, it will change how much sound they make. For example, I have the red first order chip. Mine moves and makes sounds around Kylo Ren's ship, the marketplace, droid depot, and it talks to other droids. It didn't do much near the falcon..if it did, I didn't hear it. It can be hard to hear, but I feel like the more I brought mine, the more I knew how it sounded. I didn't take it near the resistance side, so not sure how it would be over there. 



BellaandMickey said:


> My son is trying to figure out if the Droids are worth it to build. One thing he wants to know is, exactly how interactive are the droids in the land? Do they just chirp or make noises with the objects in the land, or do they do other things also?


I think they are worth it. I enjoy mine because I can take it back to the park on other trips. Also, if other people with droids are around, they will walk near you so theirs can talk and move. 

Without the chips they still can interact with other droids and different parts of the land. Not sure how the BB series look when they move, but my R one will spin it's head, chirp, beep, light up, etc.


----------



## Kender

midnight star said:


> Is the orange one Resistance, Smuggler, or First Order? I ask because depending on where you are in the land, it will change how much sound they make. For example, I have the red first order chip. Mine moves and makes sounds around Kylo Ren's ship, the marketplace, droid depot, and it talks to other droids. It didn't do much near the falcon..if it did, I didn't hear it. It can be hard to hear, but I feel like the more I brought mine, the more I knew how it sounded. I didn't take it near the resistance side, so not sure how it would be over there.



Resistance. And I know what the chips do  . Since they're all different pitches, I figured you wanted to know which pitched one I got. The other Resistance chip is blue. Red and black are First Order and purple and grey are Smuggler.

It didn't act that much different than it did without it honestly. Happy in the Resistance area, nervous in the First Order area. It was also much more difficult to hear with the chip. The pitch of the orange one blended in too well with the noise level that day. Both with and without chip he went nuts in Droid Depot, though.

I just wasn't thrilled with the voice it gave mine. I might like it better if I heard how it interacts with other droids ?


----------



## ZCarroll

BellaandMickey said:


> My son is trying to figure out if the Droids are worth it to build. One thing he wants to know is, exactly how interactive are the droids in the land? Do they just chirp or make noises with the objects in the land, or do they do other things also?



We were pretty disappointed in the "interaction" part and we even got a couple different chips and tried each one on a different day in the land trying to get different reactions... it's just very minimal different noises (some shaking and head spinning) at different locations and if you blink you miss it (also difficult to hear over other noises)  and it almost never interacted with other droids.  We got the backpack but my son wore it like a front carrier in an effort to enjoy any interactions.   That said we still felt it was worth it... just my son built a droid but his dad and sister went with him while the rest of us watched nearby and they had a blast picking out parts,  putting it together and the whole having it come alive experience.  I tried talking my son into an R unit because they have more accessories and features but he got a BB unit and all my kids were much happier with that,  they just love rolling it around and all commented on how 'superior" the BBs are,  heh.... I'm seriously contemplating getting an R unit at some point still though for myself.  If they truly interacted with each other we would've gotten another droid at the same time but from our direct experience and checking out lots of reviews they don't really seem to do that. I feel like we get way more "use" out of our droid than we would a light saber.  The data pad app was definitely way more interactive and engaging for experiencing the land itself than the droid though, personally I don't even think it's worth the hassle of carrying it around myself so if I do end up getting one I'll probably just take it straight back to the hotel/car.


----------



## wonderfuller

I know I could search threads on this topic, but I'm afraid of ride spoilers.  I don't know anything about the two rides in SWGE, and I'm hoping to stay mostly in the dark until I ride them.   However, I get motion sickness (mild, but still to the point I have to close my eyes) on Star Tours, but not on any other Disney ride (well, except you would not catch me dead on the swinging cars on the fun wheel or in the tea cups).  For those with similar motion issues do you think I will still be able to enjoy Smugglers Run and Rise of the Resistance?  I'm planning to go on both regardless, but just hoping I won't have to close my eyes the whole time. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## BellaandMickey

ZCarroll said:


> We were pretty disappointed in the "interaction" part and we even got a couple different chips and tried each one on a different day in the land trying to get different reactions... it's just very minimal different noises (some shaking and head spinning) at different locations and if you blink you miss it (also difficult to hear over other noises)  and it almost never interacted with other droids.  We got the backpack but my son wore it like a front carrier in an effort to enjoy any interactions.   That said we still felt it was worth it... just my son built a droid but his dad and sister went with him while the rest of us watched nearby and they had a blast picking out parts,  putting it together and the whole having it come alive experience.  I tried talking my son into an R unit because they have more accessories and features but he got a BB unit and all my kids were much happier with that,  they just love rolling it around and all commented on how 'superior" the BBs are,  heh.... I'm seriously contemplating getting an R unit at some point still though for myself.  If they truly interacted with each other we would've gotten another droid at the same time but from our direct experience and checking out lots of reviews they don't really seem to do that. I feel like we get way more "use" out of our droid than we would a light saber.  The data pad app was definitely way more interactive and engaging for experiencing the land itself than the droid though, personally I don't even think it's worth the hassle of carrying it around myself so if I do end up getting one I'll probably just take it straight back to the hotel/car.



Thanks so much for your detailed response! Since your kids got BB8 units, do you feel like they roll nicely? Sometimes they look a little unstable...


----------



## CastAStone

I think Smugglers Run is far less nauseating than Star Tours, but it’s the same basic idea. I think it’s less nauseating because the room is smaller and the video is synced up better. The second time I went on I got to maybe a 2.5/10 on the nauseous scale.

I have not been on ROTR yet but from everything I understand it will not cause nausea in anyone.


----------



## gerilyne

I can't do Star Tours. Did MFSR with bonine in my system and was in the engineer position so as long as I mostly watched my buttons I was okay. It didn't give me the same after effect Star Tours does. I'll be interested to try ROTR in March.


----------



## midnight star

I really do wonder how long they are going to continue the BG process at Disneyland. I was talking to some of my friends who also have passes and they don't want to do the ride until this whole process is over since it's kind of a lot to deal with.


----------



## dina444444

midnight star said:


> I really do wonder how long they are going to continue the BG process at Disneyland. I was talking to some of my friends who also have passes and they don't want to do the ride until this whole process is over since it's kind of a lot to deal with.


My guess is until the ride can reliably handle its 1800/hr+ capacity.


----------



## midnight star

dina444444 said:


> My guess is until the ride can reliably handle its 1800/hr+ capacity.


Ohhh right! I keep forgetting the ride doesn't work to full capacity yet


----------



## dina444444

midnight star said:


> Ohhh right! I keep forgetting the ride doesn't work to full capacity yet


It was taking in like half that this morning. DHS was doing about 1300/hr over NYE. Theoretical max capacity is about 2200/hr, but optimal is 1800/hr.


----------



## dieumeye

midnight star said:


> I really do wonder how long they are going to continue the BG process at Disneyland. I was talking to some of my friends who also have passes and they don't want to do the ride until this whole process is over since it's kind of a lot to deal with.


I don’t get this thinking at all.

Be in park at opening, push a button at 8am. If you get a BG, ride when called. If not, enjoy the park as you normally would or go home.

It could not be simpler. If someone is not an AP, I could understand holding off until the RotR situation settles into a more predictable pattern, but for APs what’s the big deal?


----------



## midnight star

dieumeye said:


> I don’t get this thinking at all.
> 
> Be in park at opening, push a button at 8am. If you get a BG, ride when called. If not, enjoy the park as you normally would or go home.
> 
> It could not be simpler. If someone is not an AP, I could understand holding off until the RotR situation settles into a more predictable pattern, but for APs what’s the big deal?


I think it’s the getting there early part. I wouldn’t mind. I do rope drop a lot; not all of my friends do, so being there at 8am is hard for them.
If I don’t get a chance to ride at WDW next week, I’ll come for rope drop one day and try it here. If I don’t get it, no probs I can do other things, or go home lol


----------



## goooof1

for Smuggler's Run it really depends on the pilots !!  On one ride we had pilots (well, 1 of them) who had NO idea what was going on and it became a very rough ride....   YES, pilots have to pilot the Falcon !!   If they are all over the place with the controls, it will make the ride bouncy and all over the place.....


----------



## lalasmama

Star Tours makes me pretty green in the gills unless I'm sitting in the middle of row 3. 

MFSR didn't make me sick on any of the runs we did (4 times). I've been in both pilots, and the other 2 left side positions. I think there were multiple pieces at play; the biggest two things being the screen movement is synced well with ride vehicle and there's no 3D glasses with warped lenses.


----------



## Ladyslug

dieumeye said:


> I don’t get this thinking at all.
> 
> Be in park at opening, push a button at 8am. If you get a BG, ride when called. If not, enjoy the park as you normally would or go home.
> 
> It could not be simpler. If someone is not an AP, I could understand holding off until the RotR situation settles into a more predictable pattern, but for APs what’s the big deal?


I was looking at the situation the same way you were, but my husband just made the point that depending on the type of AP you have, you could be blocked out of some (or all) weekends, and with the boarding group system, getting there after work on a weekday leaves you with no chance to ride RotR.


----------



## bwvBound

dieumeye said:


> I don’t get this thinking at all.
> 
> Be in park at opening, push a button at 8am. If you get a BG, ride when called. If not, enjoy the park as you normally would or go home.
> 
> It could not be simpler. If someone is not an AP, I could understand holding off until the RotR situation settles into a more predictable pattern, but for APs what’s the big deal?


SoCal locals (APs) don't often show up for 8a.  They are more likely to appear by late morning or, even more likely, late afternoon.  Yesterday, I rolled out of my driveway before 4a to be sure I was inside the park before the boarding groups opened.  I'm not going to do that typically.  What it takes if I drive from home to DLR:

2 hour drive in 'best' conditions
parking (first lot not open?  arg.  Go find a 2nd lot ... deal with busy street traffic.)
security lines and check
shuttle bus or tram from parking lot to DLR
lines to enter the park
reboot phone / login to Disney app / verify Disney app is as "happy as possible"
potential for delays coming from any direction, etc.
Typically, if I visit for a "day trip,"  I take a Riverside Commuter bus.  So, again, I won't show up before 10a.  Far too late for a BG.

Funny thing, we made a point to be here for the grand opening (Fri/Sat with hotel stay nearby) but talked about this problem today.  We figured we won't be riding it again until the BG period ends ... because there is no way we'll be onsite, inside the park, for 8A.


----------



## dieumeye

bwvBound said:


> What it takes if I drive from home to DLR:
> 
> 2 hour drive in 'best' conditions
> parking (first lot not open?  arg.  Go find a 2nd lot ... deal with busy street traffic.)
> security lines and check
> shuttle bus or tram from parking lot to DLR
> lines to enter the park
> reboot phone / login to Disney app / verify Disney app is as "happy as possible"
> potential for delays coming from any direction, etc.




It might be difficult to get to Disneyland in your situation, but nothing in that list is specific to RotR. You have to do that same list of things to get a FP for Space Mountain. The only difference with RotR is that you have to do those same things earlier than you might normally.

So I still don’t understand the people that are acting like the BG process is some confusing and complicated hassle. Unless you mean that in your case just getting to the park is very difficult or complicated, which it may be, but that has nothing to do with RotR specifically.

Sure, if it’s too much trouble for some people, they can choose to avoid it until later. Nothing wrong with that. I mean, it was too much trouble for me to make it there in time this morning. But that doesn’t mean it’s a complicated difficult confusing arduous process like some people are acting like it is.


----------



## dieumeye

Ladyslug said:


> I was looking at the situation the same way you were, but my husband just made the point that depending on the type of AP you have, you could be blocked out of some (or all) weekends, and with the boarding group system, getting there after work on a weekday leaves you with no chance to ride RotR.


That’s a fair point, and that definitely sucks for people who have the SoCal AP and no weekdays off. 

But like has been said, when demand exceeds supply they have to come up with a fair system that works most universally.

Every single guest could have an easier day at the park if the rules & procedures were adjusted to their specific preferences and situation, but obviously that’s not fair or possible.

So when complaints come down to things like, “but I can’t be there at 8am because...” then you’re in the personal preference / personal situation territory, and they can’t design a system for everyone around that.


----------



## Ladyslug

dieumeye said:


> So when complaints come down to things like, “but I can’t be there at 8am because...” then you’re in the personal preference / personal situation territory, and they can’t design a system for everyone around that.


I am with you, I was just talking about people who don't totally have a choice in when they can arrive at the parks, due to blockouts, which was something I had not personally considered, and have a bit more sympathy for.

I am a casual vacationer to Disneyland, but I am 100% willing to be there at park opening just for the lower crowds and shorter lines, and the fact that I might be able to score a boarding group for RotR is a bonus.  If someone else just prefers to sleep in (or not fight traffic, or not go on their weekday off, etc.), that's fine, but then they've made a choice about the value of this ride experience to them and they should probably just own that.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

dieumeye said:


> I don’t get this thinking at all.
> 
> Be in park at opening, push a button at 8am. If you get a BG, ride when called. If not, enjoy the park as you normally would or go home.
> 
> It could not be simpler. If someone is not an AP, I could understand holding off until the RotR situation settles into a more predictable pattern, but for APs what’s the big deal?





dieumeye said:


> ... So when complaints come down to things like, “but I can’t be there at 8am because...” then you’re in the personal preference / personal situation territory, and they can’t design a system for everyone around that.


While I understand what you are saying and basically agree with you when all things are pretty much equal, one of the things not yet being addressed is the issue of guests who cannot be in the park at opening because of disability. Yes, there is DAS available for ROTR now, if you can get into a BG. But, eventually, I hope Disney manages to come up with something that allows disabled guests who cannot make it to RD however many times it takes to get into a BG (once, if you are lucky? some posters have struck out two days in a row so far...) at least some way to try for a BG later in the day/evening. Disney can't design a system for everyone, but they have been pretty good at trying to work with disabilities. I really hope that they can do this with ROTR after the initial frenzy dies down.


----------



## midnight star

theluckyrabbit said:


> While I understand what you are saying and basically agree with you when all things are pretty much equal, one of the things not yet being addressed is the issue of guests who cannot be in the park at opening because of disability. Yes, there is DAS available for ROTR now, if you can get into a BG. But, eventually, I hope Disney manages to come up with something that allows disabled guests who cannot make it to RD however many times it takes to get into a BG (once, if you are lucky? some posters struck out two days in a row so far...) at least some way to try for a BG later in the day/evening. Disney can't design a system for everyone, but they have been pretty good at trying to work with disabilities. I really hope that they can do this with ROTR after the initial frenzy dies down.


Yes! This has only been talked about in relation to WDW. The process is still the same at DL. I do think the Virtual boarding system is the best option right now (and so do some of my friends). But they know opening crowds are rough for them, so they will just wait.They come about an hour after when people have dispersed throughout the park. 

I have other friends where crowds don't bother them, but they enjoy sleep, so they are happy to wait until things change lol.


----------



## Carolwoodpr

We are going to Disneyland  in 6 months and I will be purchasing several large items, including two lightsabers and a droid that we make.

I am trying to find out how much it will cost to ship home.  They used to charge by cost of the item.  Has this changed?  Have you shipped lightsabers home?


----------



## bwvBound

dieumeye said:


> So I still don’t understand the people that are acting like the BG process is some confusing and complicated hassle. Unless you mean that in your case just getting to the park is very difficult or complicated, which it may be, but that has nothing to do with RotR specifically.
> 
> Sure, if it’s too much trouble for some people, they can choose to avoid it until later. Nothing wrong with that. I mean, it was too much trouble for me to make it there in time this morning. But that doesn’t mean it’s a complicated difficult confusing arduous process like some people are acting like it is.


FWIW, I didn't find the BG process complicated or confusing.  Difficult?  Yes, given Disney's technology issues and the frequent "communication error" messages.  These are frustrating. 

But still, now that we've done it, we won't likely ride it again until the BG process is either phased out (no longer needed) or adjusted to trickle out numbers throughout the day.  Why? Simply because we don't care to be inside the park at 8a.  I'd rather show up late and stay through the first evening light show (Fantasmic!, Fireworks or water show) and then leave.  We don't generally _open_ a park or shut it down. We just visit for awhile mid-day.  No big deal.  I wasn't complaining about the process ... simply trying to offer more info on why locals may shy away from riding during the present BG implementation.    Again, not complaining.


----------



## Geemo

Carolwoodpr said:


> We are going to Disneyland  in 6 months and I will be purchasing several large items, including two lightsabers and a droid that we make.
> 
> I am trying to find out how much it will cost to ship home.  They used to charge by cost of the item.  Has this changed?  Have you shipped lightsabers home?


At the end of a  trip when we have arrived at the airport we can tell which people have been to DLR.
They have these items right with their carry-on bags


----------



## ZCarroll

BellaandMickey said:


> Thanks so much for your detailed response! Since your kids got BB8 units, do you feel like they roll nicely? Sometimes they look a little unstable...


We just got the one... it seems very stable when my son is operating it but whenever I try I just make it go crazy all over the place often knocking into things and causing it's head to fall off.   I can't work a 360 et al type controller to play games either though,  so.... when it pauses after rolling around it does wobble like a weeble but it's still very stable all things considered,  my son is able to navigate it very smoothly with sudden stops and going around moving obstacles, it really seems neat.


----------



## tenneycjt

Going march 8-12, Mom is in wheelchair not very mobile, I am a star wars fan but mom is not. Is it worth spending time there looking around if your going to do rides. I  know there are no shows. I wouldlike to see the millenium falcon. Are the shops alone worth it, from what i've seen on you tube it doesnt look special.  How bout the food anything exceptional there, Rontos roasters looks interesting as i like hot dogs.


----------



## tenneycjt

i meant not going to do rides


----------



## WonkaKid

It’s definitely worth seeing. It looks especially cool in the evening as the sun is beginning to set. The first time I saw the MF outside of SR, I laughed because it looked so cool.


----------



## Mike_M

It’s not hard to spend an hour just wandering around and soaking it in.
If you download the disney play app, they have scavenger hunts and small effects you can trigger through the the land by doing some small tasks. It’s fun and will make the land more of an attraction if you aren’t planning on riding either of the 2 rides.

Additionally, two of the shopping experiences are considered attractions based on the level of immersion: building a droid and building a lightsaber. If either of those interest you, you have to make a reservation well ahead of time to do so.

Lastly, the cantina also requires a reservation for access.

If you time it well, it’s not hard to have a couple hours of stuff to do in the land without riding any rides.


----------



## disneyseniors

We don't care about the rides, so will do a quick walk through once.  Just not our thing.


----------



## VandVsmama

Yeah, I'd still go.  I'd probably go eat lunch or dinner at Docking Bay 7, browse through the shops, and use the data pad games in the land on the Play Disney Parks app on my phone.


----------



## gerilyne

I think my favorite part was just wandering around or sitting to take it what's going on around me. Watching the storm troopers interact with guests, Rey interacting with kids, the sounds the building details.... I loved going back there and just absorbing all that. I also went back at night because it is all so beautiful lit up.  But that was just my experience.


----------



## tenneycjt

Speaking of Rey do u know if she will sign auto graphs? does she still appear at launch bay,? Thats a cool store i always to look in.


----------



## bcla

I'd say just being there is pretty much being part of a show.  There will be stormtroopers.  When I was there Chewbacca was walking down, then working on the Millennium Falcon.  Maybe Kylo Ren will be barking orders.


----------



## crystal1313

I think if you are a fan, you should at the very least walk through.  Seeing the Falcon is pretty amazing!  I like browsing the stores, but have never bought anything.  I would also consider going to Oga's.  We have been twice and really enjoyed it and it was fairly quick both times, if time is a factor.  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## DLgal

I think the food is the only worthwhile thing in the land if you aren't doing rides and one or more of your party isn't a star wars fan. The Ronto Wrap is exceptionally good, as is the Pot Roast meal at Docking Bay 7. The chocolate and red salt popcorn at Kat Sakas kettle is also scrumptious.


----------



## Disney Rose

Definitely yes!

 On our visit I spent hours in Galaxies Edge while my son and husband rode Smugglers repeatedly. It was my favourite place to wait. I’d sit at Docking Bay 7 and eat their Batuu Bon and watch the world. Characters would pass and interact with me. The weird music. The sounds. The creature marketplace. I felt like I really was a traveller on another planet.


----------



## Jimsig

It's amazing.  You actually feel as if you are in a Star Wars movie on some remote planet.


----------



## mouschievous

Semi off topic - I'm not a huge Star Wars fan, but want to fully enjoy the land. Which movies should I make sure I watch before we go?  I've only seen the original 3.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

mouschievous said:


> Semi off topic - I'm not a huge Star Wars fan, but want to fully enjoy the land. Which movies should I make sure I watch before we go?  I've only seen the original 3.


I’d watch The Force Awakens so you’re up to date on Rey and Kylo Ren and all that jazz.


----------



## Chronic Daydreamer

I'm not a star wars fan but I still did a walk through at sunset and it was cool to look around


----------



## mouschievous

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I’d watch The Force Awakens so you’re up to date on Rey and Kylo Ren and all that jazz.


Thanks!  We just started rewatching the originals because it's been years since we've seen them.  I tried to watch Phantom Menace when it came out (what was that, 20 years ago now?!) but found it to be so bad that I couldn't finish it.  I've heard the newer ones are better, so I'll give The Force Awakens a try.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

mouschievous said:


> Thanks!  We just started rewatching the originals because it's been years since we've seen them.  I tried to watch Phantom Menace when it came out (what was that, 20 years ago now?!) but found it to be so bad that I couldn't finish it.  I've heard the newer ones are better, so I'll give The Force Awakens a try.


We recently watched The Phantom Menace with my daughter, and it is SO. BAD. 

I saw that movie seven times in theaters.  Seven!  What on earth was wrong with me?!?  This is what happens when you’re a huge fan but you’re also in high school and you have no discernment yet...


----------



## DharmaLou

Absolutely! The atmosphere is what makes it for me. Granted I'm a HUGE fan, but the total immersion and the CM participation totally make it for me. I am not a Harry Potter fan, but I can only assume that HP fans feel the same way at Universal


----------



## ZCarroll

ZCarroll said:


> We just got the one... it seems very stable when my son is operating it but whenever I try I just make it go crazy all over the place often knocking into things and causing it's head to fall off.   I can't work a 360 et al type controller to play games either though,  so.... when it pauses after rolling around it does wobble like a weeble but it's still very stable all things considered,  my son is able to navigate it very smoothly with sudden stops and going around moving obstacles, it really seems neat.



Oh,  I wanted to add the wobbling when it stops is just on hard floors, it works great on carpet.... actually I wonder if the R units would not work as well on carpet?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mouschievous said:


> Semi off topic - I'm not a huge Star Wars fan, but want to fully enjoy the land. Which movies should I make sure I watch before we go?  I've only seen the original 3.


If you are going to ride MFSR, I'd watch "Solo" -- it made the line and the ride make more sense for me.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

mouschievous said:


> Thanks!  We just started rewatching the originals because it's been years since we've seen them.  I tried to watch Phantom Menace when it came out (what was that, 20 years ago now?!) but found it to be so bad that I couldn't finish it.  I've heard the newer ones are better, so I'll give The Force Awakens a try.


I love the original trilogy, dislike the prequels and love the new movies. Force Awakens is fantastic!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

tenneycjt said:


> Speaking of Rey do u know if she will sign auto graphs?...


In SWGE, Rey is roaming, so she doesn't  do M&Gs or sign autographs. She may stop to chat for a bit, but then she'll move on.


----------



## BellaandMickey

ZCarroll said:


> Oh,  I wanted to add the wobbling when it stops is just on hard floors, it works great on carpet.... actually I wonder if the R units would not work as well on carpet?



That’s a good thought. We have mostly hardwood floors at home so I wonder then if the R2 would be better. Such a tough choice!


----------



## ZCarroll

BellaandMickey said:


> That’s a good thought. We have mostly hardwood floors at home so I wonder then if the R2 would be better. Such a tough choice!



I was just wondering if the r unit would not work well on carpet,  especially thick carpet.... we have almost all hard surface with just a rug in one room and the bb unit rolls around everywhere great (at leat when my son is controlling it, I'm terrible with controllers) ... I would not hesitate to get that one if it's your preferred choice, I just wasn't sure if carpet would actually be an issue for the r units?


----------



## Gaugersaurus

ZCarroll said:


> I was just wondering if the r unit would not work well on carpet,  especially thick carpet.... we have almost all hard surface with just a rug in one room and the bb unit rolls around everywhere great (at leat when my son is controlling it, I'm terrible with controllers) ... I would not hesitate to get that one if it's your preferred choice, I just wasn't sure if carpet would actually be an issue for the r units?


I have a R-unit and it works okay on carpet. It doesn't work that well on thick carpet or rugs as the small wheels can't get traction. It works great on tile/hard surfaces though. I think the general consensus is that BB-units are more difficult to control regardless of the surface.


----------



## LizzyS

Is it feasible to take a light saber built at Savi's on RoTR in the carrying case?  I have 3 reservations on one of my Disneyland days and am worried about getting to the ride during my window if we get a BG.


----------



## LizzyS

I really can't get a good idea of the size or if the blade's attached to the hilt in that case just looking at photos.


----------



## Poppins2010

We are a group of 4 adults, (my DH, DS and his girlfriend) who are not big drinkers. I am wondering if we want to make reservations to Oga's to visit the inside of the place?  The food menu seems extremely limited, and the super sugary sounding non-alcoholic drink options don't get me really excited either. Cotton candy flavor?     Is it worth the reservation commitment to have look around?  Is there anything not so sweet available... along the lines of iced tea or something?


----------



## Iceman93

If you're a Star Wars superfan then yes.  Otherwise, given what you've said, no.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

It’s really fun and neat inside... but the food is not really food. I think they serve coffee and tea in the morning? And actually a few breakfast snack items that sound halfway decent.

My little one loves the blue milk, mostly because it comes with a fun cookie on top when you order it in Oga’s. It’s not frozen like the blue milk stand, it’s chilled.


----------



## julesann

It is worth it for the experience if you are a Star Wars fan, but not for the food and the drinks which are sweet and expensive.  So like the pp said, if you are a Star Wars fan, I'd say it is worth it if you have the money to spend on an over priced cocktail.  If you're not, skip it.


----------



## jcatron243

Can I pay at Savi’s with gift cards?


----------



## ironband74

Yes.  I paid for my saber with a $100 gift card I got from Christmas and the balance on my card.


----------



## LizzyS

LizzyS said:


> Is it feasible to take a light saber built at Savi's on RoTR in the carrying case?  I have 3 reservations on one of my Disneyland days and am worried about getting to the ride during my window if we get a BG.



If anyone can help me out with this question, I would SO appreciate it.


----------



## VandVsmama

I just read on a thread on the WDW side of the boards that FP+ can now be booked for the Millennium Falcon ride at HS.  FP+ begins at HS for that ride on 2/19.  I wonder if FP for MFSR is going to be coming soon at Disneyland, too?  ROTR opened at WDW in December, so maybe if Disney follows a similar timeline, then FP for MFSR at Disneyland might open some time in Feb?


----------



## katyringo

Was just gonna post this!!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Saw that WDW just added FP for their MFSR ride so wondering if we’ll be next!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Well, this is going to throw all my Fastpass/Maxpass data for a loop.


----------



## CastAStone

VandVsmama said:


> I just read on a thread on the WDW side of the boards that FP+ can now be booked for the Millennium Falcon ride at HS.  FP+ begins at HS for that ride on 2/19.  I wonder if FP for MFSR is going to be coming soon at Disneyland, too?  ROTR opened at WDW in December, so maybe if Disney follows a similar timeline, then FP for MFSR at Disneyland might open some time in Feb?


I almost wonder if it will happen sooner. 30 days notice at WDW for a FP tiering change is kinda important (if anything it's too short of a notice), but at DL there's really no reason to tell people more than maybe a day ahead of time that you're changing something to be on FP.

It's also been open here longer and has shorter waits.


----------



## kyliechristine

LizzyS said:


> Is it feasible to take a light saber built at Savi's on RoTR in the carrying case?  I have 3 reservations on one of my Disneyland days and am worried about getting to the ride during my window if we get a BG.


I would say it should be feasible. I went on opening day and there were at least 50 people who brought their lightsabers. Considering we were all there for the ride opening, I'm sure they all went on it with theirs.


----------



## VandVsmama

CastAStone said:


> I almost wonder if it will happen sooner. 30 days notice at WDW for a FP tiering change is kinda important (if anything it's too short of a notice), but at DL there's really no reason to tell people more than maybe a day ahead of time that you're changing something to be on FP.
> 
> It's also been open here longer and has shorter waits.



True!  I'm looking forward to FP being available for it.


----------



## aymiewilson

Does anyone have tips on seeing/meeting the characters in SWGE? Is it just hit or miss or are there certain times of day when you're more likely to meet them. I understand characters like Rey and Kylo Ren have certain areas of SWGE that they hang out in. Just wondering about time of day.


----------



## katyringo

I feel like its gonna happen at any moment. But also.... maybe not. They could have easily added it to the Disney parks blog post.


----------



## Evita_W

I kind of doubt it will, average wait times are under an hour at Disneyland for it, so there is no real need for it and in fact may cause more problems than adding FP would solve.


----------



## CastAStone

Evita_W said:


> I kind of doubt it will, average wait times are under an hour at Disneyland for it, so there is no real need for it and in fact may cause more problems than adding FP would solve.


Perhaps, but I don't know if that's my criteria; they have FP for several rides that would be under an hour most of the time without it (IASW, HM, Goofy, Roger Rabbit)


----------



## GoingSince1990

Evita_W said:


> I kind of doubt it will, average wait times are under an hour at Disneyland for it, so there is no real need for it and in fact may cause more problems than adding FP would solve.


I would think the fact that average wait times are under an hour would make Disney more likely to add FP, not less likely. If the average wait time was 4 hours they would be very unlikely to lengthen the SB wait still further by adding FP. But the fact that it’s under an hour allows much more flexibility to add FP.


----------



## Becca1007

I also think that adding the FP to MFSR allows Disneyland to lessen the impact of FP on other rides, since if you are holding on for MFSR you can't also be getting one for another attraction. If they manage the allocation correctly I don't think that you will see huge increases in the standby wait time. Essentially if they use 50% of the capacity for FP then wait times for standby would only run up to about 60-90 minutes.


----------



## katyringo

Anyone else notice the app got a little update? Maybe its old news and I just noticed but it will not list the next available fast pass time for the ride under the name of the ride in the attractions list.


----------



## RobertaMomof2

katyringo said:


> Anyone else notice the app got a little update? Maybe its old news and I just noticed but it will not list the next available fast pass time for the ride under the name of the ride in the attractions list.



I just opened my app (no updates available) and I still see the FP return times. That is strange your app doesn't show it.  Are you on an iPhone or Android? I have an Android.

They have the queue set up (at least from what I saw) to accommodate Fastpass (right?).  I bet they will do it fairly soon.


----------



## BellaandMickey

Crossing my fingers for this!! I definitely want FP for MFSR while we’re there.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I wonder if adding FastPass gives them some ‘good press’ in regards to crowds. Most folks see FastPass as meaning=no wait. ‘We know ROTR is crazy but hey we have FP now for the other one!‘

I keep seeing articles (usually on non-DL focused) sites going on and on about how the new ride is causing crazy lines and people showing up at 3am, etc etc. And we all know that insanity was only day one and even if it’s crowded, it’s not that bad. I’m sure that’s not the press Disney wants since it’s clear that type of news makes people stay away. 

Personally, I’ll be so happy if they add FP. Even 40 minutes standing is too long for me bc of health reasons and I don’t like to use a wheelchair/scooter bc I’m stubborn. 

I’m sure it’s coming soon! They didn’t add a FP line to not ever use it!


----------



## CastAStone

RobertaMomof2 said:


> I just opened my app (no updates available) and I still see the FP return times. That is strange your app doesn't show it.  Are you on an iPhone or Android? I have an Android.
> 
> They have the queue set up (at least from what I saw) to accommodate Fastpass (right?).  I bet they will do it fairly soon.


Same on my iPhone - still showing return times.


----------



## SeaDis

katyringo said:


> Anyone else notice the app got a little update? Maybe its old news and I just noticed but it will not list the next available fast pass time for the ride under the name of the ride in the attractions list.



I hope not!  That was a great enhancment.  Park opening was 9 AM this morning.  Is it possible you opened app just before that?


----------



## katyringo

SeaDis said:


> I hope not!  That was a great enhancment.  Park opening was 9 AM this morning.  Is it possible you opened app just before that?


 I meant to say it “now” shows them.. so old news okay.. ignore me
Me


----------



## Evita_W

Becca1007 said:


> I also think that adding the FP to MFSR allows Disneyland to lessen the impact of FP on other rides, since if you are holding on for MFSR you can't also be getting one for another attraction. If they manage the allocation correctly I don't think that you will see huge increases in the standby wait time. Essentially if they use 50% of the capacity for FP then wait times for standby would only run up to about 60-90 minutes.


The problem isn't the impact on FP at other attractions, the problem is the impact on walkways, length of lines for dining, shopping and Standby lines and lines for attractions without FP.

I don't think Disney will want to risk how negative of an impact this could have for the minimal benefits of adding FP. Not to mention that due to how the FP queue is configured, adding FP could cause some issues for guests that have sensory/crowd issues, right now it works as there aren't many people in the FP queue, but that queue could become quite crowded and loud.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

aymiewilson said:


> Does anyone have tips on seeing/meeting the characters in SWGE? Is it just hit or miss or are there certain times of day when you're more likely to meet them. I understand characters like Rey and Kylo Ren have certain areas of SWGE that they hang out in. Just wondering about time of day.


We see Rey a lot on the Resistance side. Chewie is there too. Kylo Ren is often near his ship, and between that area and the marketplace part. Actually Kylo roams quite a bit so if you’re in the land for any amount of time you’ll probably see him. We’ve seen Vi Moradi outside the Droid Depot and in the marketplace. Storm troopers pretty much everywhere although I haven’t seen storm troopers on the Resistance side.


----------



## aymiewilson

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> We see Rey a lot on the Resistance side. Chewie is there too. Kylo Ren is often near his ship, and between that area and the marketplace part. Actually Kylo roams quite a bit so if you’re in the land for any amount of time you’ll probably see him. We’ve seen Vi Moradi outside the Droid Depot and in the marketplace. Storm troopers pretty much everywhere although I haven’t seen storm troopers on the Resistance side.


thank you! So we'll just plan to spend some time browsing/roaming around in the area.


----------



## LizzyS

kyliechristine said:


> I would say it should be feasible. I went on opening day and there were at least 50 people who brought their lightsabers. Considering we were all there for the ride opening, I'm sure they all went on it with theirs.



Thank you so much for the reply!  I feel like a CM would stop me at the beginning of the queue if I couldn't take it on, also, but I'm a worry wort.


----------



## imjen

How long have lines for this been recently? I'll be at Disneyland for a quick girls trip with my mom and sisters 2 weeks from Saturday, just for the day. With RoTR opening, has that made MFSR lines longer? Best time of day to ride? That would be awesome if FP was available for it before we get there.


----------



## CastAStone

imjen said:


> How long have lines for this been recently? I'll be at Disneyland for a quick girls trip with my mom and sisters 2 weeks from Saturday, just for the day. With RoTR opening, has that made MFSR lines longer? Best time of day to ride? That would be awesome if FP was available for it before we get there.


ROTR has not meaningfully impacted wait times at other rides in the park including MFSR. 

Best time of day to ride MFSR is evening - lines are shorter. Best time to ride ROTR is whenever your boarding group is called


----------



## DLRExpert

Would FP for MFSR make my life easier... YES

However, MFSR should never get a Fastpass option at Disneyland. It doesn't really need it and when ROTR gets FP it will be nice to have one attraction in the land that doesn't have it.

ala Jungle Cruise and Indiana Jones, Pirates and Mansion

ME


----------



## gottalovepluto

Don't see why they wouldn't bring FP to it in DLR since the lines are set up for it, maybe they're gonna see how it goes in WDW and try to work out some of the issues before bringing to DLR?


----------



## DLgal

katyringo said:


> Anyone else notice the app got a little update? Maybe its old news and I just noticed but it will not list the next available fast pass time for the ride under the name of the ride in the attractions list.



I can still see them in my attractions list...Samsung Galaxy 10. 

Edit: never mind, saw your follow up post too late


----------



## DLgal

Evita_W said:


> The problem isn't the impact on FP at other attractions, the problem is the impact on walkways, length of lines for dining, shopping and Standby lines and lines for attractions without FP.
> 
> I don't think Disney will want to risk how negative of an impact this could have for the minimal benefits of adding FP. Not to mention that due to how the FP queue is configured, adding FP could cause some issues for guests that have sensory/crowd issues, right now it works as there aren't many people in the FP queue, but that queue could become quite crowded and loud.



The FP queue isn't very long and it's separated from the other one entirely. Even if it were full, it wouldn't get loud and crazy, as it's single file. You simply walk up a ramp, make a u turn, up another ramp, and are immediately at the pre show rooms. It is similar to the Space Mtn fastpass line.


----------



## Ladyslug

DLRExpert said:


> Would FP for MFSR make my life easier... YES
> 
> However, MFSR should never get a Fastpass option at Disneyland. It doesn't really need it and when ROTR gets FP it will be nice to have one attraction in the land that doesn't have it.
> 
> ala Jungle Cruise and Indiana Jones, Pirates and Mansion
> 
> ME


Wait...Indy and Haunted Mansion (at times) do have Fastpass lines.  Or are you saying you wish they didn't?

I am a big Fastpass user, so the more rides the merrier, and the shorter the lines I have to wait in.  I was under the impression that adding Fastpass doesn't have a big impact on the Standby lines -- some, of course, but due to the timed return, not so much.


----------



## Evita_W

DLgal said:


> The FP queue isn't very long and it's separated from the other one entirely. Even if it were full, it wouldn't get loud and crazy, as it's single file. You simply walk up a ramp, make a u turn, up another ramp, and are immediately at the pre show rooms. It is similar to the Space Mtn fastpass line.


Actually, the FP queue is extremely long and the materials used cause sound to echo much more than other FP queues.


Ladyslug said:


> Wait...Indy and Haunted Mansion (at times) do have Fastpass lines.  Or are you saying you wish they didn't?
> 
> I am a big Fastpass user, so the more rides the merrier, and the shorter the lines I have to wait in.  I was under the impression that adding Fastpass doesn't have a big impact on the Standby lines -- some, of course, but due to the timed return, not so much.


In general I like FP as well, but the FP queue for Smugglers Run is very poorly designed.


----------



## Kender

Ladyslug said:


> Wait...Indy and Haunted Mansion (at times) do have Fastpass lines.  Or are you saying you wish they didn't?



They were comparing having a ride with FP and one without in the same land. Not saying they don't have FP or that they wish they didn't have it.



> ala Jungle Cruise and Indiana Jones, Pirates and Mansion



Jungle Cruise and Indy are both in Adventure Land, only Indy has FP.

Pirates and HM are both in New Orleans, only HM has FP.

What they're saying is have ROTR with FP and MFSR without it so there's a ride with and a ride without in SWGE.


----------



## DLgal

Evita_W said:


> Actually, the FP queue is extremely long and the materials used cause sound to echo much more than other FP queues.
> 
> In general I like FP as well, but the FP queue for Smugglers Run is very poorly designed.



Gonna have to disagree with you. We have used it numerous times and the materials and construction are no different than the standby line, which we have waited in once. The standby line was worse, what with all the manufactured shop noises and radio "broadcasts." My son needed his headphones in the standby line. He doesn't when we use the FP line with a DAS.


----------



## Ladyslug

Kender said:


> They were comparing having a ride with FP and one without in the same land. Not saying they don't have FP or that they wish they didn't have it.
> 
> Jungle Cruise and Indy are both in Adventure Land, only Indy has FP.
> 
> Pirates and HM are both in New Orleans, only HM has FP.
> 
> What they're saying is have ROTR with FP and MFSR without it so there's a ride with and a ride without in SWGE.


Okay, got it now. But what difference does it really make? You can still go standby in Indy, or Haunted Mansion, or Smuggler's Run if you want to.  And if it doesn't make a huge difference in the standby wait then the impact is minimal, and the status of the other rides in the land is irrelevant.  (And RotR might have Fastpass one day, too...)


----------



## AmyJamer

If I make reservations for ogas and we show up and have only a standing table available and we choose to leave will they still charge us? My kids are obsessed with Star Wars and I think they’d love the atmosphere but I don’t think they’d tolerate the standing part....


----------



## piccolopat

This is an establishment that is in the business of selling drinks and snacks.  IMHO, I don't think people should visit and not buy something. You don't have to stay long.  DH and I went in Florida, had one drink each and we were there about a half an hour.  Most people stand as there are very few tables for sitting.  If that doesn't work for your kids at this point, you might consider not going until they can stand for 30 minutes at a time.  Some people have reported CMs allowing a guest to take a quick peek and leave but I wouldn't count on that, especially as a family.


----------



## O'12ears

You also have the option to request one of the sit down tables.  They warn you that this can cause a long wait, but when we went with grandma she needed to sit.  We only waited about 5 minutes with a group of 6.  Could be Much longer if they are very crowded, but it is an option...


----------



## AmyJamer

O'12ears said:


> You also have the option to request one of the sit down tables.  They warn you that this can cause a long wait, but when we went with grandma she needed to sit.  We only waited about 5 minutes with a group of 6.  Could be Much longer if they are very crowded, but it is an option...



this is a good idea thanks! They are capable of standing that long but when you are standing in lines and walking around all day it’s nice to at least let them sit for a drink and snack in my opinion. We will try that option!


----------



## ktlm

How old are your kids?  

We were there last summer the first week Galaxy's Edge was open and got put standing at the bar even though we were only the 2nd party to enter the Cantina that  day.   There are very few sit down tables there. I would say at least  85% of the Cantina is standing.   There are a few booths around the sides.  They are larger booths and when we asked, we were told that those are only for larger groups because of their size, and that was why we (a party of 3)  were put at the bar even though seating was still empty.   I was surprised because I figured being the second group in- we would get a seat. 

It actually was fine.  Being at the bar, we could see a lot of the things close up, and DD liked watching them make the drinks.  There is fizzing, foam etc. A lot of those drinks are really something to see. There are so many details around the bar area to observe that you wouldn't see from the booth at the back.  When she got tired of standing in one place, she just walked around a bit because there is so much to see in there.  

I think of Oga's more as an experience than anything else.    As far as snack-- there really isn't much there.   We found most of the Batuu Bits quite disgusting.  It was one of those- be brave enough to take a bite and then laugh kind of things.    I will say the Oga's obsession-  was really good----  kind of a lemonade, cotton candy jello with blueberry popping pearls.  It was much better than I expected.    The non-alcoholic drinks were also really good (I couldn't bring myself to go for the alcohol at 8:00 a.m.- DH did)  

I would say book it knowing that it is more of a grab a quick drink and then walk around to see it kind of place.  If it is later in the day, let the kids sit and rest a bit before you go in-- think of it as more of an attraction than a rest stop.


----------



## AmyJamer

My kids are 5 and 8. That’s a good idea just to go for drinks and move on. They’ve seen every movie numerous times, saw the new one opening day, named our cat Obi Wan. I had never seen a movie til my oldest was super in to it. So I think they’d appreciate going to just checking out and getting a drink. Another great idea, thanks!


----------



## Vysecity

piccolopat said:


> This is an establishment that is in the business of selling drinks and snacks.  IMHO, I don't think people should visit and not buy something. You don't have to stay long.  DH and I went in Florida, had one drink each and we were there about a half an hour.  Most people stand as there are very few tables for sitting.  If that doesn't work for your kids at this point, you might consider not going until they can stand for 30 minutes at a time.  Some people have reported CMs allowing a guest to take a quick peek and leave but I wouldn't count on that, especially as a family.



I had success with telling them I'm just going in to look around after the person that REALLY wanted to experience it got sick during trip. This past weekend I checked in just to tell them that I couldn't stay since my boarding group had been called. Didnt get charged either time.


----------



## ZCarroll

We went with a party of 7 (age range 12-49yo) and while we were waiting we discussed our options since we are all vegan... a cm that said she helped design the menu came out and talked with us and both her and the other 2 cms said we were more than welcome to just come in and hang out for awhile and also said just having checked in in line we wouldn't be charged even if we opted not to go in... we were also given the option to wait longer for a table or come in sooner if we were willing to stand at the bar but in any case we were under no obligation to purchase anything.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

My son has done it both sitting and standing (age 9) and he didn’t like sitting at the booth because it was ‘boring’. Which I suppose he has a point, we were a small group seated with another group and we couldn’t see anything since we were seated across from the other group (facing the wall) and it was just weird. I enjoyed it much more standing (and so did he) but he also didn’t want to stand too long once he finished his drink he was like okay done lets go!


----------



## ADLFAN

Yep, once you check in, you avoid the no show reservation fee. Definitely worth checking out, sharing a few fun named non alcoholic drinks could be a quick way to feel like you really experienced it.


----------



## Peachy0118

May be an odd question... but anyone who has been to the creature stall in GE lately, do they have blurrgs (from the Mandalorian show)?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

AmyJamer said:


> this is a good idea thanks! They are capable of standing that long but when you are standing in lines and walking around all day it’s nice to at least let them sit for a drink and snack in my opinion. We will try that option!


I would make sure they have snacks beforehand. Unless you’re there at breakfast time really aren’t any snacks (or food), especially for kids. They do have this jello thing but it’s really difficult for a kid to eat it if they are standing (which is likely).


----------



## Carl4628

Any experiences with taking a lightsaber from Savi’s on a plane? Any issues?  We are flying Delta.


----------



## twodogs

Took ours on AA this summer, put it in the overhead bin, no problem.  It was not counted as a carry on for us (we had our roll aboards as well), but my DH has the highest status with AA, so that probably helped.


----------



## gerilyne

Carl4628 said:


> Any experiences with taking a lightsaber from Savi’s on a plane? Any issues?  We are flying Delta.


We flew them back on Alaska last August in the overhead bin with no problems. We didn't want to risk if it counted or not so we each only had one other carry on. There was even another passenger with one and we stored all 3 together.


----------



## AmyJamer

Ok I tried reading through some of the thread but it’s so long I might have missed it. Anyone have any info on seeing Captain Phasma? My daughter is obsessed and would love to see her. Does she stop for photos?


----------



## dieumeye

AmyJamer said:


> Ok I tried reading through some of the thread but it’s so long I might have missed it. Anyone have any info on seeing Captain Phasma? My daughter is obsessed and would love to see her. Does she stop for photos?


At least as of last weekend, she’s available for meet & photo in the Star Wars Launch Bay in Tomorrowland.


----------



## AmyJamer

dieumeye said:


> At least as of last weekend, she’s available for meet & photo in the Star Wars Launch Bay in Tomorrowland.


Thank you for this info! That would be amazing!


----------



## crystal1313

Peachy0118 said:


> May be an odd question... but anyone who has been to the creature stall in GE lately, do they have blurrgs (from the Mandalorian show)?


Good question!  I want a blurrg too!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

AmyJamer said:


> Ok I tried reading through some of the thread but it’s so long I might have missed it. Anyone have any info on seeing Captain Phasma? My daughter is obsessed and would love to see her. Does she stop for photos?


Check the app! There is a character part that will tell you when she is in Tomorrowland. Yesterday she was walking around tomorrowland (between launch bay and star tours) at 11 am-noon at least. My son loves her and had a great interaction with her--as well as a photo.


----------



## DharmaLou

I'm going solo for 4 days in two months. Do you think it's still a good idea to make reservations for Oga's or do you think a single walk up could be accommodated? I also worry about making a reservation and then having my ROTR boarding group called (you know, if I get one of those, too lol)


----------



## beachdreamr1229

I would recommend a reservation.  Granted it's been a couple of months since we went, but in November, even with a reservation, people were still waiting about 30 minutes.  It's extremely popular.  I would think now that RotR is open as well, the entire land is even more crowded (unless literally everyone is in line for RotR or waiting in front of the line for their boarding numbers all day).

As a side note, not all the drinks are that great.  Trust your waiter.  There are a couple we tasted when we went that were just plain weird.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Yeah, get a reservation.  Walk-ups are possible, but better to have an actual reservation in case they’re full. 

They'll let you come later if your BG conflicts with your time.


----------



## Peachy0118

beachdreamr1229 said:


> I would recommend a reservation.  Granted it's been a couple of months since we went, but in November, even with a reservation, people were still waiting about 30 minutes.  It's extremely popular.  I would think now that RotR is open as well, the entire land is even more crowded (unless literally everyone is in line for RotR or waiting in front of the line for their boarding numbers all day).
> 
> As a side note, not all the drinks are that great.  Trust your waiter.  There are a couple we tasted when we went that were just plain weird.



Sorry to hijack the side note... what did you think was 'just plain weird'? We've been looking at the menu and planning...


----------



## maleficent55

Once you’re called to board RotR I do believe you have 2 hours to *go...*


----------



## Malcon10t

Peachy0118 said:


> Sorry to hijack the side note... what did you think was 'just plain weird'? We've been looking at the menu and planning...


One I thought was "just plain weird" was Moogan Tea.  But it was actually very good.


----------



## CastAStone

Peachy0118 said:


> Sorry to hijack the side note... what did you think was 'just plain weird'? We've been looking at the menu and planning...


There’s a drink that’s literally designed to numb your lips.


----------



## Peachy0118

What? That's either awesome or awful... hahaha


----------



## gottalovepluto

CastAStone said:


> There’s a drink that’s literally designed to numb your lips.


I need the name of this drink so I can decide if I’m going to make a very poor life decision in the future...


----------



## Skyegirl1999

gottalovepluto said:


> I need the name of this drink so I can decide if I’m going to make a very poor life decision in the future...


It’s the Fuzzy Tauntaun.  The “buzzzz” foam in the description is... a strange sensation.   

I order the drink without the foam now.  I’m glad I tried it, and I’d drink it with if needed, but I prefer it without.


----------



## DharmaLou

beachdreamr1229 said:


> As a side note, not all the drinks are that great.  Trust your waiter.  There are a couple we tasted when we went that were just plain weird.



Thanks, I've been to the Oga's at WDW so I already have my favorites - Jedi Mind Trick and the T-16 Skyhopper. I may try the Yub Nub just because I want the souvenir cup!


----------



## Peachy0118

I told hubby I was torn between the Yub Nub and the Cliff Dweller... they both sound good and those cups are adorable.

He said, "Aren't you allowed two drinks? Why are you choosing?"

So now I'm happy dancing and will definitely be making Oga's reservations as soon as it opens up!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Peachy0118 said:


> I told hubby I was town between the Yub Nub and the Cliff Dweller... they both sound good and those cups are adorable.
> 
> He said, "Aren't you allowed two drinks? Why are you choosing?"
> 
> So now I'm happy dancing and will definitely be making Oga's reservations as soon as it opens up!


He hasn’t seen the prices has he?


----------



## Peachy0118

gottalovepluto said:


> He hasn’t seen the prices has he?



Hahaha I thought that too... but then i found out the truth...

He wants the rancor tooth beer flight for himself and since THAT is so expensive I think he figures I won't complain if I'm spending just as much on drinks too.

Considering we are both Disney AND Star Wars fans and this is our first visit since 2008... I think we will be spending way to much in general...


----------



## crystal1313

Skyegirl1999 said:


> It’s the Fuzzy Tauntaun.  The “buzzzz” foam in the description is... a strange sensation.
> 
> I order the drink without the foam now.  I’m glad I tried it, and I’d drink it with if needed, but I prefer it without.


It was the strangest feeling, I was not a fan!  A friend told me I can order without the foam, and I think I will try that next time!


----------



## crystal1313

Can you get a yub nub NOT in the souvenir mug?


----------



## Carolwoodpr

Have any of you shipped lightsabers and droids home?  We will be flying so need to ship two lightsabers and one droid home.   If I take them to dok-ondars den of antiquities with my receipts will they ship from there?   How much does it cost?  Trying to plan our spending for our trip.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

crystal1313 said:


> Can you get a yub nub NOT in the souvenir mug?


So, I did once, so I thought you could... but I’ve tried twice since then and been told no.  One bartender offered that I was probably only allowed to do it on an occasion where they were out of the mugs.

It’s too bad, because I like the drink!  I paid like $14-something for it sans mug, and it would be one of my Oga’s go-tos if it was an option. 

I don’t think I’ve been to Oga’s since early November, though, so it’d be worth asking again.


----------



## crystal1313

Skyegirl1999 said:


> So, I did once, so I thought you could... but I’ve tried twice since then and been told no.  One bartender offered that I was probably only allowed to do it on an occasion where they were out of the mugs.
> 
> It’s too bad, because I like the drink!  I paid like $14-something for it sans mug, and it would be one of my Oga’s go-tos if it was an option.
> 
> I don’t think I’ve been to Oga’s since early November, though, so it’d be worth asking again.


Thanks!  The mug is adorable, but the drink sounds right up my alley.  I'd rather just have the drink!  I will ask next trip.  =)


----------



## ZCarroll

crystal1313 said:


> Thanks!  The mug is adorable, but the drink sounds right up my alley.  I'd rather just have the drink!  I will ask next trip.  =)


Definitely report back if they've changed their policy on this!  My daughter really wanted to try one without the mug but they would not budge and she did not give up easy.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

ZCarroll said:


> Definitely report back if they've changed their policy on this!  My daughter really wanted to try one without the mug but they would not budge and she did not give up easy.


The one bartender who told me it was probably only allowed because they were out of mugs said there’s no way for them to ring it up without a mug.  Like, it’s not even an option.  But obviously it can be an option when they’re out?  So I would hope they’d reconsider...

I don’t really understand it because wouldn’t they want to sell drinks and make people happy?  I also don’t understand why they don’t sell the mugs with other drinks.  Why limit people’s options?


----------



## crystal1313

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I don’t really understand it because wouldn’t they want to sell drinks and make people happy?  I also don’t understand why they don’t sell the mugs with other drinks.  Why limit people’s options?


Totally agree!


----------



## ZCarroll

Skyegirl1999 said:


> The one bartender who told me it was probably only allowed because they were out of mugs said there’s no way for them to ring it up without a mug.  Like, it’s not even an option.  But obviously it can be an option when they’re out?  So I would hope they’d reconsider...
> 
> I don’t really understand it because wouldn’t they want to sell drinks and make people happy?  I also don’t understand why they don’t sell the mugs with other drinks.  Why limit people’s options?



They actually told my daughter if they were out of the mugs they would not be able to sell the drink... my daughter thought the whole thing was ridiculous so she was presenting all kinds of what if scenarios and ideas and suggestions in an effort to at least get a taste of the drink.... she even asked at one point if she could pay the same price but get it not in the mug and they said they could not do that.


----------



## bethwc101

ZCarroll said:


> They actually told my daughter if they were out of the mugs they would not be able to sell the drink... my daughter thought the whole thing was ridiculous so she was presenting all kinds of what if scenarios and ideas and suggestions in an effort to at least get a taste of the drink.... she even asked at one point if she could pay the same price but get it not in the mug and they said they could not do that.


I don't even know what to think about that. That seems beyond ridiculous. But maybe they have a reason?


----------



## LizzyS

I'd just get the drink in the mug and gift it to someone if I didn't want it, personally.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

I just went back and looked, and it was August 15 that I got it, and it actually was listed on the menu without the mug for what looks like $15 (a little blurry).  Maybe it was a trial or something?  Idk.


----------



## Kit Jackson

I have a Disneyland trip coming up and I'm especially excited for Galaxy's Edge and Pixar Pier. Are there any places in Galaxy's Edge that are especially good for pictures that I may not be aware of? Also, where is the best place to get a picture of the Millennium Falcon? 

Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Zerzura

I love the view looking at the rock outcropping to the left of Oga’s apartment. In the picture in this link, you would stand to the left of the umbrella pictured, and face down the alley and tonwards the Millennium Falcon. It looks beautiful all lit up.

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Disneyland/comments/etlr62


----------



## Kit Jackson

Zerzura said:


> I love the view looking at the rock outcropping to the left of Oga’s apartment. In the picture in this link, you would stand to the left of the umbrella pictured, and face down the alley and tonwards the Millennium Falcon. It looks beautiful all lit up.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Disneyland/comments/etlr62



Thanks. This is exactly the kind of thing I was looking for. Is the umbrella across from the back of the cantina? Is there anything you could give me as a landmark to help me find this spot (like which store is it near if the round building isn't the cantina)? 

I'd love to hear other suggestions from other people too.


----------



## midnight star

Kit Jackson said:


> Also, where is the best place to get a picture of the Millennium Falcon?


Right in front of it. You can get the rocks (spires?) in the background which look cool. Also looks cool at night....bonus points if you find people playing with lightsabers lol 

not sure why my pics come out sideways


----------



## midnight star

Kit Jackson said:


> I have a Disneyland trip coming up and I'm especially excited for Galaxy's Edge and Pixar Pier. Are there any places in Galaxy's Edge that are especially good for pictures that I may not be aware of? Also, where is the best place to get a picture of the Millennium Falcon?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help.


Right in front of the cantina with the lettering and the marketplace. Still can’t get my pictures to be the correct way lol


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Anyone else notice that the size of the drinks in Oga’s got smaller? Went in yesterday and the Blue Bantha looked much smaller. My beer seemed smaller too but I can’t swear to it.


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Anyone else notice that the size of the drinks in Oga’s got smaller? Went in yesterday and the Blue Bantha looked much smaller. My beer seemed smaller too but I can’t swear to it.


hmmm I haven't been in a while, but I saw a thread on a facebook group about the drinks being smaller. So you may not be the only one who has noticed.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Anyone else notice that the size of the drinks in Oga’s got smaller? Went in yesterday and the Blue Bantha looked much smaller. My beer seemed smaller too but I can’t swear to it.


I said this to the waiter, and he said they hadn't! I knew it!


----------



## OvibanKenobi

Hello disboarders! I'm visiting Batuu for the first time next month and I'm also a Disneyland fist-timer, so I'm still doing my research.
I couldn't find the answer to one of my questions. Are all three entrances of Galaxy's Edge open right after rope drop? My plan is to arrive from Frontierland (hopefully after getting a Boarding Group for Rise), but I have read before that some of the GE entrances could only be used as exits in the morning. Is this information correct?


----------



## beachdreamr1229

Peachy0118 said:


> Sorry to hijack the side note... what did you think was 'just plain weird'? We've been looking at the menu and planning...



So, we only tried the non-alcoholic drinks.  I can't speak for the others.  But one of them that was kind of weird sounded good on paper, but had a very strong red salt on the rim of the cup.  The juice itself was really good, but the salt on the rim nearly made most of the people in my party gag.  I think it was blurgfire maybe?  Also, our waiter told us the blue milk is not typically something most people like.  We did order one of them and it was good, but the one at the stand outside that's not as expensive and frozen was much better.


----------



## PHXscuba

We will be in DL in 3 weeks and my DH has a couple Galaxy's Edge questions.

He has decided he wants a "legacy" Luke Skywalker lightsaber from Dok Ondar's (instead of building one at Savi's). 

1. Will they send it to package holding at the front of the park? If not, are the park lockers deep enough for this saber? I'd prefer to get it in the afternoon but not if we have to tote it around.

2. AP discount -- does it apply to this purchase? This is day 1 of our visit and I will be upgrading my 2-day ticket to a Flex AP at some point, so I need to decide if it's worth the hassle that day.

3. Is it worth rope dropping the Millenium Falcon? Or would it be better to let the morning surge pass and go late morning/early afternoon? I'm pretty sure we will want to ride it twice, maybe second time in single rider depending on what job we get the first ride. If rope dropping, which entrance is used or best?

TIA, 
PHXscuba


----------



## Imdboss

1. When we purchased ours they told us the locations we could take it to that did package hold, we used the shop in Frontierland across from the pin trader shop (can’t remember the name offhand). 

2. No

3. I’m not sure on this one, we aren’t rope drop people.


----------



## PHXscuba

Imdboss said:


> 1. When we purchased ours they told us the locations we could take it to that did package hold, we used the shop in Frontierland across from the pin trader shop (can’t remember the name offhand).
> 
> 2. No
> 
> 3. I’m not sure on this one, we aren’t rope drop people.



Thanks for the advice. I'm glad they are still using package hold (although I found out the hard way they won't hold food, even packaged).


----------



## ironband74

On #3...If there are other things you want to do in the park that would be a better use of your rope drop.  MFSR tends to get a long wait very quickly, and it is a long hoof at rope drop to get there.  However, if MFSR is all you want to do in the morning, drop away!  Otherwise The wait is usually not so bad in the evening and waits under 30 minutes are common.  Single Rider is great but you always get Engineer that way.


----------



## ironband74

Also, I believe that First Order Cargo can take your packages for pick up at the front now.


----------



## PHXscuba

Thanks @ironband74 -- I think we'll do a couple things via standby before heading back there to build the lightsaber and ride. It will be great if First Order cargo takes it (note to self: confiscate DH's credit card before going in that shop too!)

Of course all this is contingent on what time we can get a boarding group for RotR.

PHXscuba


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Can anyone share any tips about droid interaction in the land? What do droids built at the Droid Depot interact with? It seemed like our droid responded to the new droids on the carts (and they seemed to react to him) but we weren’t sure.


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Can anyone share any tips about droid interaction in the land? What do droids built at the Droid Depot interact with? It seemed like our droid responded to the new droids on the carts (and they seemed to react to him) but we weren’t sure.


Mine moves and makes noise  a lot in the marketplace near all of the shops. 

If you see someone with another droid, try getting near them. Mine moves it’s head around other droids and lights up. 

I haven’t tried the carts yet, or the resistance side now that ROTR is open a there’s more going on over there.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

midnight star said:


> Mine moves and makes noise  a lot in the marketplace near all of the shops.
> 
> If you see someone with another droid, try getting near them. Mine moves it’s head around other droids and lights up.
> 
> I haven’t tried the carts yet, or the resistance side now that ROTR is open a there’s more going on over there.


Thank you! I’ll definitely have to take him to the marketplace.


----------



## LizzyS

Are the merchandise availability issues that occurred when GE first opened pretty much resolved now or are some items still hit and miss?


----------



## SensitiveDragon

Howdy everyone, I’ve been lurking on this forum for a good long while now, getting the scoop on all sorts of stuff at Disneyland (thank you all for your insights and tips!). Last time I went to Disneyland in September of 2018 was when I fell in love with the park HARD, And now I am the one planning a trip for my family - on my birthday! (Saturday the 22nd) It should be fun but I am nervous to make sure it goes well 

My one uncertainty right now is - we have a smattering of people who want to do Droid building and lightsaber building. I know if I make a reservation, we can under no circumstances miss it (very steep no show/late policy, ouch). I also want to try for ROTR passes though, so I’m remiss to lock us into too tight a schedule when I have no idea when we MAY get passes for that, AND to top it off I also have a reservation for Blue Bayou and Fantasmic later in the day that I’m already worried about in case it clashes with the BG time. Do I even need to worry about reservations for Savis and the Droid Depot? It looks like they have reservations open at all times for the next two weeks, so it seems to me that we can probably just walk up and do it whenever. But if there is a chance we might not be able to do them without one, I’d rather make the res in advance. Thoughts?

Also, are the Batuu Spira abundant? I think we would all like to get one since they’re so darn cool 

Thank you oh Park experts and recent travelers


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

I haven’t done Savi’s but I recently did the Droid Depot and it was very busy. Having a reservation was nice because we did not have to wait. They are very understanding on Batuu and I assume the rest of the park regarding boarding groups clashing with reservations. I showed up an hour late to my Cantina reservation and they were like “It’s fine! We totally get it!” Didn’t have to wait any extra. As long as you show up that day I imagine it would be fine.

Edited to add the Spira seem to be in plentiful supply now. I have one and it’s very cool.


----------



## SensitiveDragon

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I haven’t done Savi’s but I recently did the Droid Depot and it was very busy. Having a reservation was nice because we did not have to wait. They are very understanding on Batuu and I assume the rest of the park regarding boarding groups clashing with reservations. I showed up an hour late to my Cantina reservation and they were like “It’s fine! We totally get it!” Didn’t have to wait any extra. As long as you show up that day I imagine it would be fine.
> 
> Edited to add the Spira seem to be in plentiful supply now. I have one and it’s very cool.



Thank you for weighing in! That’s good to know, if Droid depot was busy I wonder if Savi’s is more busy, since it’s more exclusive (but also more expensive, so maybe not). I just don’t want to risk being charged 200 dollars per builder (of which there would be 4!) for the lightsabers if we end up stuck in line at ROTR. I’ve heard that they sometimes don’t let you out of the line if it breaks down 

The dining reservations are a relief though, I’m a little less worried about the Blue Bayou if that is the case. I suppose I can always head over there and talk to someone ahead of time in case we have a BG that might clash.


----------



## wench

SensitiveDragon said:


> Thank you for weighing in! That’s good to know, if Droid depot was busy I wonder if Savi’s is more busy, since it’s more exclusive (but also more expensive, so maybe not). I just don’t want to risk being charged 200 dollars per builder (of which there would be 4!) for the lightsabers if we end up stuck in line at ROTR. I’ve heard that they sometimes don’t let you out of the line if it breaks down
> 
> The dining reservations are a relief though, I’m a little less worried about the Blue Bayou if that is the case. I suppose I can always head over there and talk to someone ahead of time in case we have a BG that might clash.


They would never force you stay in line if the ride broke down.  You always have the option to leave.  Now if it breaks down while you’re on a ride vehicle that could be a different story.  You could be stuck on that vehicle quite awhile before they would walk you off.


----------



## SensitiveDragon

wench said:


> They would never force you stay in line if the ride broke down.  You always have the option to leave.  Now if it breaks down while you’re on a ride vehicle that could be a different story.  You could be stuck on that vehicle quite awhile before they would walk you off.



Oh, yes I know I wouldn’t quite literally be stuck! I just meant, if you didn’t want to forfeit your chance to ride for the day you would be stuck. I have heard that they don’t always issue return times and they make you stay in the queue, which of course would be a bummer.


----------



## SensitiveDragon

SensitiveDragon said:


> Howdy everyone, I’ve been lurking on this forum for a good long while now, getting the scoop on all sorts of stuff at Disneyland (thank you all for your insights and tips!). Last time I went to Disneyland in September of 2018 was when I fell in love with the park HARD, And now I am the one planning a trip for my family - on my birthday! (Saturday the 22nd) It should be fun but I am nervous to make sure it goes well
> 
> My one uncertainty right now is - we have a smattering of people who want to do Droid building and lightsaber building. I know if I make a reservation, we can under no circumstances miss it (very steep no show/late policy, ouch). I also want to try for ROTR passes though, so I’m remiss to lock us into too tight a schedule when I have no idea when we MAY get passes for that, AND to top it off I also have a reservation for Blue Bayou and Fantasmic later in the day that I’m already worried about in case it clashes with the BG time. Do I even need to worry about reservations for Savis and the Droid Depot? It looks like they have reservations open at all times for the next two weeks, so it seems to me that we can probably just walk up and do it whenever. But if there is a chance we might not be able to do them without one, I’d rather make the res in advance. Thoughts?
> 
> Also, are the Batuu Spira abundant? I think we would all like to get one since they’re so darn cool
> 
> Thank you oh Park experts and recent travelers



Morning! I see my thread was merged here - I looked through the posts since ROTR started and didn’t see any concrete answers to this. Curious if anyone else here has any insight as to how busy Batuu has been since it opened? Any BGs conflicting with reservation times for Droids or lightsabers? Curious how that would be resolved since it seems like I should just make the reservations. I wonder how strict they are about charging your credit card if you don’t show up on the dot. Thanks!


----------



## dieumeye

SensitiveDragon said:


> Morning! I see my thread was merged here - I looked through the posts since ROTR started and didn’t see any concrete answers to this. Curious if anyone else here has any insight as to how busy Batuu has been since it opened? Any BGs conflicting with reservation times for Droids or lightsabers? Curious how that would be resolved since it seems like I should just make the reservations. I wonder how strict they are about charging your credit card if you don’t show up on the dot. Thanks!


Make reservations. If you get an RotR boarding group, you generally have 2 hours to return. If it happens that your boarding group is called and your reservations completely overlap with your 2-hour RotR window, see a CM and they will work with you to adjust any reservations as necessary.


----------



## ironband74

Last trip to Disneyland I went on Smuggler's run quite a few times.  I've heard a lot of tips and tricks out there, but no one seems to go into scoring much.  Galaxy's Edge Scoundrels did an episode on this, and I've seen one video where the crew gets the "Master Pirate" rank for scoring over 10,000 after Hondo takes his cut.  But the episode doesn't go into particulars of scoring.  I've only managed the "Pirate" rank with a best score in the 9,000s (as well as the Marauder and Scoundrel ranks).  Next time I go I want to find a crew and try and get over 10,000 and that Master Pirate badge.

But I want to understand what needs to be done to get the best score possible.
Each station gives you a score breakdown.  


Engineers seem to be the easiest to quantify and have the following categories:
Repairs
Harpoons
Reeling
Power-Up

Repairs seem pretty straight forward, and it seems that you get 100 credits per successful repair, or thereabouts.
Harpoons are for firing the harpoons at the cargo, which you can do a maximum of twice.  It looks like you get 300 credits per harpoon
Reeling is for reeling in the harpoons, which I think you only do on the second container (correct me if I'm wrong).  It seems that the faster you can tap the button, the more credits you get.  Up to a maximum of 600 perhaps?  One video where the guy was really tapping he got 585.

Power-Up is a score for when you have to power up the Falcon.  I'm not sure if half of this is for when you power up at the beginning or if it is all for when you power up mid mission.  Looks like 300?

So max Engineer score is 1500 credits plus 100 per repair or so?



Gunners are a little harder to figure.  First you see an Accuracy score.  Some folks say that this makes a difference in your score.  

Then the categories display as:
Times Shot
Tie Kills
Missiles
Power-Up

Times shot seems to be how many times you get shot by enemy Tie Fighters.  Originally I thought that this was a negative based on how many times you fired your weapon.  But watching a video where they didn't touch any buttons showed a negative 1650, so I think this is really about how many times you get hit by enemy fire.  

Tie Kills obviously is how many Ties you kill multiplied by some number.  Some folks say you get more points for manual control vs auto.  And there also seems to be some accuracy component, but I can't figure it out.   I've seen values ranging from 80 credits per tie to 120 credits per tie, but I'm not sure how it all figures.

Missiles is for shooting the missiles at the train at the end, and seems to be worth 300

Power-Up is just like for the engineers.

So Max Gunner score is 600 + number of ties shot down times some number - number of times hit by enemy fire times some number



And then Pilots:
Collisions
Hyperspace
Boosts
Power-Up
Collisions seems self explainatory - looks like -100 or -150 credits for each time you collide with something.

Hyperspace you get to do twice, and it seems to be worth 300 credits each time you successfully jump.

Boosts - as far as I know, you boost twice, once to get out of the atmosphere on Batuu and once to escape the collapsing tunnel on Coruscant.  I think you get 300 for each.

Power-Up - looks like 300 credits for each pilot.  Since the Pilot scores are combined on one readout, they get 600 total.

So max combined pilot score looks to be 1800 - number of collisions times some number.


It seems that repairs that the engineers do can mitigate the loss of points caused by pilot collisions or enemy fire taken that are subtracted from those scores. So if a collision costs 150 points, but the engineer fixes it and gets 100 back, the net loss to the crew is only 50.

Unfortunately, a lot of the videos I've watched don't show the score breakdown, so it is hard to figure out what's what based on those.

But the overall score looks to be 1800 - collisions + 1200 + tie kills - times shot +1500 + repairs + coaxium - Hondo's cut. 

So, for those of you who are Smuggler's Run fanatics, here's what I'm trying to figure out:

How is the gunner "tie kills" score calculated, and what effect does accuracy and manual vs. auto control have?
What is the maximum number of ties that each gunner can take down?
Does performance in the asteroid field matter, or is it essentially "extra time" that doesn't figure into the score?
What is the coaxium worth? And what is Hondo's cut not including damage to the Falcon?
Are all collisions equal? Or do some "cost" more than others?
If the pilots fly perfectly and the gunners shoot everything before it shoots us, do the engineers still get random repairs to do?
What is wrong with me that I am obsessing over this?


----------



## bethwc101

Just announced MFSR will be getting a fastpass soon. Next question is when will ROTR? 

*https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...-disney-maxpass-at-disneyland-resort.3791412/*


----------



## MonocularVision

ironband74 said:


> Last trip to Disneyland I went on Smuggler's run quite a few times.  I've heard a lot of tips and tricks out there, but no one seems to go into scoring much.  Galaxy's Edge Scoundrels did an episode on this, and I've seen one video where the crew gets the "Master Pirate" rank for scoring over 10,000 after Hondo takes his cut.  But the episode doesn't go into particulars of scoring.  I've only managed the "Pirate" rank with a best score in the 9,000s (as well as the Marauder and Scoundrel ranks).  Next time I go I want to find a crew and try and get over 10,000 and that Master Pirate badge.
> 
> But I want to understand what needs to be done to get the best score possible.
> Each station gives you a score breakdown.
> 
> 
> Engineers seem to be the easiest to quantify and have the following categories:
> Repairs
> Harpoons
> Reeling
> Power-Up
> 
> Repairs seem pretty straight forward, and it seems that you get 100 credits per successful repair, or thereabouts.
> Harpoons are for firing the harpoons at the cargo, which you can do a maximum of twice.  It looks like you get 300 credits per harpoon
> Reeling is for reeling in the harpoons, which I think you only do on the second container (correct me if I'm wrong).  It seems that the faster you can tap the button, the more credits you get.  Up to a maximum of 600 perhaps?  One video where the guy was really tapping he got 585.
> 
> Power-Up is a score for when you have to power up the Falcon.  I'm not sure if half of this is for when you power up at the beginning or if it is all for when you power up mid mission.  Looks like 300?
> 
> So max Engineer score is 1500 credits plus 100 per repair or so?
> 
> 
> 
> Gunners are a little harder to figure.  First you see an Accuracy score.  Some folks say that this makes a difference in your score.
> 
> Then the categories display as:
> Times Shot
> Tie Kills
> Missiles
> Power-Up
> 
> Times shot seems to be how many times you get shot by enemy Tie Fighters.  Originally I thought that this was a negative based on how many times you fired your weapon.  But watching a video where they didn't touch any buttons showed a negative 1650, so I think this is really about how many times you get hit by enemy fire.
> 
> Tie Kills obviously is how many Ties you kill multiplied by some number.  Some folks say you get more points for manual control vs auto.  And there also seems to be some accuracy component, but I can't figure it out.   I've seen values ranging from 80 credits per tie to 120 credits per tie, but I'm not sure how it all figures.
> 
> Missiles is for shooting the missiles at the train at the end, and seems to be worth 300
> 
> Power-Up is just like for the engineers.
> 
> So Max Gunner score is 600 + number of ties shot down times some number - number of times hit by enemy fire times some number
> 
> 
> 
> And then Pilots:
> Collisions
> Hyperspace
> Boosts
> Power-Up
> Collisions seems self explainatory - looks like -100 or -150 credits for each time you collide with something.
> 
> Hyperspace you get to do twice, and it seems to be worth 300 credits each time you successfully jump.
> 
> Boosts - as far as I know, you boost twice, once to get out of the atmosphere on Batuu and once to escape the collapsing tunnel on Coruscant.  I think you get 300 for each.
> 
> Power-Up - looks like 300 credits for each pilot.  Since the Pilot scores are combined on one readout, they get 600 total.
> 
> So max combined pilot score looks to be 1800 - number of collisions times some number.
> 
> 
> It seems that repairs that the engineers do can mitigate the loss of points caused by pilot collisions or enemy fire taken that are subtracted from those scores. So if a collision costs 150 points, but the engineer fixes it and gets 100 back, the net loss to the crew is only 50.
> 
> Unfortunately, a lot of the videos I've watched don't show the score breakdown, so it is hard to figure out what's what based on those.
> 
> But the overall score looks to be 1800 - collisions + 1200 + tie kills - times shot +1500 + repairs + coaxium - Hondo's cut.
> 
> So, for those of you who are Smuggler's Run fanatics, here's what I'm trying to figure out:
> 
> How is the gunner "tie kills" score calculated, and what effect does accuracy and manual vs. auto control have?
> What is the maximum number of ties that each gunner can take down?
> Does performance in the asteroid field matter, or is it essentially "extra time" that doesn't figure into the score?
> What is the coaxium worth? And what is Hondo's cut not including damage to the Falcon?
> Are all collisions equal? Or do some "cost" more than others?
> If the pilots fly perfectly and the gunners shoot everything before it shoots us, do the engineers still get random repairs to do?
> What is wrong with me that I am obsessing over this?



This is amazing and I hope you can find some of this info. Next time we go, I will make sure we pay attention to see if we can find some answers. There are 6 of us in our family so we have a lot of fun trying to get a high score. I don’t think we have broken 10,000 but I do see we have earned the “Pirate” achievement in the Play app (which is 8,000-9,999). I don’t see “Master Pirate” in the Play app though which is disappointing.


----------



## bethwc101

MonocularVision said:


> This is amazing and I hope you can find some of this info. Next time we go, I will make sure we pay attention to see if we can find some answers. There are 6 of us in our family so we have a lot of fun trying to get a high score. I don’t think we have broken 10,000 but I do see we have earned the “Pirate” achievement in the Play app (which is 8,000-9,999). I don’t see “Master Pirate” in the Play app though which is disappointing.


I don't know why, but I just didn't get too interested in MFSR. I was in the gunner position? I think, the last row. And honestly I was not impressed. The 2in buttons just lit up and you hit them. But because  I was watching the buttons, I didn't get to see too much what was going on up front. I felt like I waited 45 minutes to play star wars themed whack a mole. On our next trip I might try again, but if we don't get pilot (I will request  it) I will just go into autopilot mode for my position because it just wasn't fun. I don't know how you guys can do it multiple times. I LOVE TSMM, but not a fan of Buzz, so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## ironband74

MonocularVision said:


> This is amazing and I hope you can find some of this info. Next time we go, I will make sure we pay attention to see if we can find some answers. There are 6 of us in our family so we have a lot of fun trying to get a high score. I don’t think we have broken 10,000 but I do see we have earned the “Pirate” achievement in the Play app (which is 8,000-9,999). I don’t see “Master Pirate” in the Play app though which is disappointing.


Yeah, it doesn't appear there.  I'm wondering if it shows up as a surprise should you manage it.

Watching the crew that got it on youtube, when they were leaving the Falcon the voice on the loudspeaker said something to the effect of "You know, this actually doesn't look too bad!" instead of the usual "Better fix that before the wookie sees it" or "This thing's practically scrap metal"


----------



## Peachy0118

Question for Oga's...

What if you make a reservation for 3 but only 2 show up? Can you adjust the reservation in advance? Is there a penalty for someone not showing up?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Peachy0118 said:


> Question for Oga's...
> 
> What if you make a reservation for 3 but only 2 show up? Can you adjust the reservation in advance? Is there a penalty for someone not showing up?


As long as someone shows up there is no penalty.


----------



## Peachy0118

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> As long as someone shows up there is no penalty.


Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## iHEARTflorida

Which ones your favourite? 

If you can only buy one which would it be?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Blue, but full disclosure, I’ve only smelled the green and never actually tasted it.  It smells floral, and I hate floral flavors in my mouth.

My daughter freaking loves the blue milk and asks for it all the time, but it’s expensive!  So we only get it occasionally.  Lots of people don’t love it, but she sure does.  I like it, but I wouldn’t get it often at the price point it’s at.


----------



## Epek

Blue! The green milk taste like aloe to me. It’s more floral for sure. My kids prefer the green, however.


----------



## tstein12

Blue for me too...the green milk had a strange floral taste to me.  To be honest, I am really not a fan of the blue milk either.  I've had it twice now, and that's enough for me.


----------



## midnight star

I like them both lol


----------



## ellamama

Another vote for blue (kids and myself).


----------



## hiroMYhero

Blue and from the Milk Stand.

The Blue Milk in Oga’s isn’t frozen-slushee so has a slightly different taste and feel.

Green tasted like lemongrass and shiso (Japanese mint-like leaf) and DH liked it.


----------



## bardays

Blue! But they are both good!


----------



## smercerdiemont

Blue is more coconut tasting and even my pickiest child almost finished a whole cup.


----------



## ucf_knight

Bl


iHEARTflorida said:


> Which ones your favourite?
> 
> If you can only buy one which would it be?


blue with rum


----------



## Skyegirl1999

ucf_knight said:


> Bl
> 
> blue with rum


Not at DL


----------



## Pintail

I like the blue milk better than the green milk, but would rather have an ice cream.


----------



## whoever

Only ever had the green.  It was disgusting.


----------



## DharmaLou

Blue


----------



## Brett Wyman

Blue was tasty!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

We all like both, but DS23 and I prefer green and DH probably prefers blue. DD20 is at school so I'm not sure.


----------



## midnight star

Look who I saw today!!! He was so cute! And had a big crowd following him


----------



## Tennor

How much time do you spend in the new land?
Do you skip other experiences now? What do you miss to do Star Wars instead?


----------



## Carrie in AZ

Went in December and completely skipped it and plan to skip it again on March as I am not a SW fan at all.  I am thinking that it will greatly impact touring, especially if someone is hopping between both parks.  The area is way at the back of DL so super far away from attractions in DCA for example.  I am thinking that people will prioritize what they truly love and, if it is SW, guests will probably be willing to forego other attractions or ride them only once instead of multiple times like they may have done in the past.


----------



## midnight star

I was not a SW fan when the land first opened. Never saw a movie. My only knowledge came from the kids I worked with and they would tell me about the new movies. I actually didn't want SWGE to open because I thought it would ruin Disneyland. Good thing I was wrong..and I ended up loving it lol. I actually enjoy hanging out back there. It feels like you're on another planet. So different from the rest of the park.I've made a droid, ridden both rides, been Oga's at least 15 times, etc. I don't necessarily skip other experiences, I just wander back there. 

However, I will say, since ROTR opened, I haven't gone to the parks at rope drop because I don't want to deal with the chaotic crowds that early. I really loved ROTR (rode it at WDW), but getting there early, getting a BG, and being at the will of the ride's reliability is exhausting. Also, I haven't really gone back there since the new ride opened. I did today, and it's much more crowded than before. I walked through Droid Depot and I saw a line! Granted it's a busy day so that impacted things, but I went around the Holidays and weekends and have never seen a line or that place be super packed like it was today.


----------



## Aurora0427

We don’t skip anything to do Star Wars..... although we finally rode SR last trip and the kids loved it. Most trips we don’t even go back there.... my four year old has just become a huge fan, but we won’t let her watch the new movies, as they are way too violent for small children. I wish there was more original trilogy things in GE. Last trip she loved seeing Chewie walking around and loves the stormtroopers, so going forward we may spend more time there. 

Mostly I miss my quiet Sunday morning rope drops. They are now pure chaos thanks fo ROTR.


----------



## tsumgirl

I skip it for the most part, but try to wander through at least once a trip. I want to love it, but since I'm not a SW fan, I guess I don't feel any attachment to it. 

Going forward, I probably won't be rope dropping as long as the BG's are still a thing. I'll probably go 10-30 min. after the park opens. Hopefully, the crowds would have disbursed by then.


----------



## Disney Rose

It changed our last visit considerably. I spent a lot of time wandering GE. Shopping, sitting at Docking Bay7, sitting outside the cantina listening to the music, looking at droids. It became my new ‘hangout’ zone, rather than Jolly Holiday. I still did everything else I usually do, but the focus of the visit changed completely.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Sad news about my lightsaber. When it came time to change the battery it turns out the screw that holds the battery compartment is totally stripped. Tried everything to get it out- I’m pretty handy but no luck. I emailed Disney and my request for a replacement part was forwarded to the SWGE team for review. Still haven’t heard if they’ll do anything. Pretty bummed considering this was the first time I ever had to change the battery and I take it apart to find this mess. (Those little scratches are from my desperate attempts to remove it but the screw was like that already
)
Anyone have any ideas on how to get this darn screw out?


----------



## tsumgirl

TikiTikiFan said:


> Sad news about my lightsaber. When it came time to change the battery it turns out the screw that holds the battery compartment is totally stripped. Tried everything to get it out- I’m pretty handy but no luck. I emailed Disney and my request for a replacement part was forwarded to the SWGE team for review. Still haven’t heard if they’ll do anything. Pretty bummed considering this was the first time I ever had to change the battery and I take it apart to find this mess. (Those little scratches are from my desperate attempts to remove it but the screw was like that already
> )
> Anyone have any ideas on how to get this darn screw out?


I'm not sure if this would work, but I remember seeing it before so I looked it up:

*Remove a Stripped Screw with a Rubber Band*


----------



## Mark_E

Any chance of getting an Oga’s reservation on the day next week? Not really fussed about the time but haven’t seen any available online when I’ve gone to look


----------



## EmJ

midnight star said:


> I was not a SW fan when the land first opened. Never saw a movie. My only knowledge came from the kids I worked with and they would tell me about the new movies. I actually didn't want SWGE to open because I thought it would ruin Disneyland. Good thing I was wrong..and I ended up loving it lol. I actually enjoy hanging out back there. It feels like you're on another planet. So different from the rest of the park.I've made a droid, ridden both rides, been Oga's at least 15 times, etc. I don't necessarily skip other experiences, I just wander back there.
> 
> However, I will say, since ROTR opened, I haven't gone to the parks at rope drop because I don't want to deal with the chaotic crowds that early. I really loved ROTR (rode it at WDW), but getting there early, getting a BG, and being at the will of the ride's reliability is exhausting. Also, I haven't really gone back there since the new ride opened. I did today, and it's much more crowded than before. I walked through Droid Depot and I saw a line! Granted it's a busy day so that impacted things, but I went around the Holidays and weekends and have never seen a line or that place be super packed like it was today.


My five-year-old has been a Star Wars MegaFan since he was 3, but we also only allow him to watch the original trilogy + Phantom Menace. However, if your daughter likes Star Wars, I'd look into the Little Golden Books series. They have one book for all 9 films, plus a Solo book and a whole "I Am" series (I Am A Hero, I Am A Sith, I Am A Droid, I Am A Pilot, I Am A Wookie, I Am A Princess, I Am A Stormtrooper), and recently we got We Are The Resistance. So he knows the whole story and all the characters, but in an age-appropriate way. Each book is $3.50-5.00 on Amazon.


----------



## EmJ

I can't say how SWGE has impacted touring; however, I would discourage folks in general from skipping the land just because you aren't already a SW fan. My family took a trip to Universal Studios back in 2010. My father hates all science fiction and fantasy stories. He says his favorite stories are "things that really happened" and his second favorite stories are "things that could have happened." He wouldn't touch a Harry Potter book or film with a ten-foot pole, and yet he was completely enchanted by Hogwarts/Hogsmeade. He went on every ride, looked in the shops, and tried the food. And as he looked aorund, he kept saying, "So one woman thought of ALL THIS?!"

A well-done theme park experience is a well-done theme park experience regardless of its inspiration. So, if you're a fan of Disney and Disneyland, SWGE is probably worth checking out at least once. Maybe you'll be surprised


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

midnight star said:


> However, I will say, since ROTR opened, I haven't gone to the parks at rope drop because I don't want to deal with the chaotic crowds that early. I really loved ROTR (rode it at WDW), but getting there early, getting a BG, and being at the will of the ride's reliability is exhausting. Also, I haven't really gone back there since the new ride opened. I did today, and it's much more crowded than before. I walked through Droid Depot and I saw a line! Granted it's a busy day so that impacted things, but I went around the Holidays and weekends and have never seen a line or that place be super packed like it was today.


I was surprised how busy the Droid Depot was when we built a droid on a Tuesday in January shortly after ROTR opened. Thank goodness we had a reservation! I guess people really did put off their trips until ROTR opened. The experience took us much longer  than what I had read on here because we had to wait at certain stages of building.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Mark_E said:


> Any chance of getting an Oga’s reservation on the day next week? Not really fussed about the time but haven’t seen any available online when I’ve gone to look


Keep checking multiple times a day for a cancellation. I’ve picked up last-minute reservations that way several times.


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I was surprised how busy the Droid Depot was when we built a droid on a Tuesday in January shortly after ROTR opened. Thank goodness we had a reservation! I guess people really did put off their trips until ROTR opened. The experience took us much longer  than what I had read on here because we had to wait at certain stages of building.


Yeah when I built mine during the reservation period the longest part was paying. But it only took like 15 minutes total to build. We were done with everything after maybe 30 minutes maybe a little less


----------



## disneylover102

Don’t miss other experiences to go to SWGE. While it’s AMAZING, it’s still only one land. Do what you feel like you want to do in the park


----------



## astephen2

Excited to go to the cantina! I’ve got a reservation and everything. Is there a way to guarantee getting a spot at the booths (we’re a party of 5)?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

astephen2 said:


> Excited to go to the cantina! I’ve got a reservation and everything. Is there a way to guarantee getting a spot at the booths (we’re a party of 5)?


Is there a specific reason you want a booth? As far as I know, there is no way to guarantee getting a booth other than just waiting (and it could be a long wait). We think the booths are far away from the action and prefer to stand at the bar, where we get better service and have more fun with the bartenders.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Be advised that even if you do get a booth you will likely be sharing it with other guests unless you have a large group on your own.


----------



## NoraRose

I know that Galaxy’s Edge isn’t open during EMH or MM, but does it give you an advantage when trying to rope drop Millennium Falcon?

I’ve also read that sometimes they open up Galaxy’s Edge a few minutes early. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## mum of two pirates

So on Thursday or Friday of last week we did early entry and Disneyland and went to the three fantasy land to the rope holding spot there to go in by millennium falcon and they let us into Star Wars land 10 minutes early before the normal route dropped time so yes it does give you an advantage they everybody will tell you it doesn’t but they let us in 10 minutes before the park opens


----------



## 3boysforme

My kids want to make lightsabers at Savi's and we want to go to the Cantina afterwards (midday on a Sunday).  Should we make a reservation for Savi's then Oga's?  How long does Savi's usually take and do they run on time with the reservation time?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ironband74

3boysforme said:


> My kids want to make lightsabers at Savi's and we want to go to the Cantina afterwards (midday on a Sunday).  Should we make a reservation for Savi's then Oga's?  How long does Savi's usually take and do they run on time with the reservation time?
> Thanks in advance!


When we did Savi's , we got there 15 minutes before our reservation time and waited about 25 minutes to go in.  The whole process/show took about 20 minutes or so, so we were there maybe 30 minutes after our reservation time?

Don't stress about it too much though. When you go to the Cantina you get in line and check in with the host, and they seat you as they are able. If you are running a few minutes late after a Savi's appointment, they will honor your reservation. You can check in 15 minutes before your reservation time, so if you do your reservation for say 45 minutes after your Savi's appointment time you should be in good shape.


----------



## 3boysforme

Thank you so much ironband74! This is very helpful.


----------



## bethwc101

For Savi's workshop, do you know if you can have the lightsabers delivered to your hotel if you are staying on property?


----------



## LizzyS

ironband74 said:


> When we did Savi's , we got there 15 minutes before our reservation time and waited about 25 minutes to go in.  The whole process/show took about 20 minutes or so, so we were there maybe 30 minutes after our reservation time?
> 
> Don't stress about it too much though. When you go to the Cantina you get in line and check in with the host, and they seat you as they are able. If you are running a few minutes late after a Savi's appointment, they will honor your reservation. You can check in 15 minutes before your reservation time, so if you do your reservation for say 45 minutes after your Savi's appointment time you should be in good shape.



I was wondering how far ahead of my reservations I should check in (Savi's and Droid Depot); thanks for sharing.


----------



## ironband74

bethwc101 said:


> For Savi's workshop, do you know if you can have the lightsabers delivered to your hotel if you are staying on property?


As I understand it, you can take your lightsaber over to first order cargo to deliver to your hotel room or for pick up at the front of the park if you don't want to carry it around.


----------



## jcatron243

Can we go into the store and browse before we decide on buying a droid?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

jcatron243 said:


> Can we go into the store and browse before we decide on buying a droid?


Yup.


----------



## ZCarroll

jcatron243 said:


> Can we go into the store and browse before we decide on buying a droid?


Yes! As a matter of fact I've been doing this for about 5 months or so now, been in at least half a dozen times,  still haven't decided, ha!


----------



## SirBill

jcatron243 said:


> Can we go into the store and browse before we decide on buying a droid?



The situation is even better than you might think, as you can just wander in and stand very close in some places to where the conveyor belt of droid parts goes past and decide which ones you like.


----------



## Purplegal

Hello! We are going in April and want to do the droid depot- can someone who has done it tell me if it's worth it? I have an almost 6 year old son that LOVES Star Wars, but is a perfectionist and gets upset if toys don't look/work correctly. Does the remote control work well? Is it really worth $100? lol

Also- we have reservations at Oga's at 3:05 pm....if I booked the droid for 2:10 is that enough time? How long does it take?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## pharmama

My DD's (8 and 10) loved the Droid Depot and DD14 loved helping them even though she didn't build her own droid.  The remotes work fine, though we have had to re-pair our remote with one of our droids (the R2) a couple times (there are instructions for this online and on the carry box they give you).  We have one BB and one R2 droid.  The BB is harder to control than the R2 so if you think your son will get frustrated with that maybe go with an R2.  On the other hand, the BB droid works better on carpet than the R2.

My girls still play with their droids frequently (we built them during the June preview period so we've had them for a while) and even brought them with them back to SW:GE when we went back in December (they both purchased the backpacks for them on an interim trip in October).  It is fun seeing/hearing the droids react to things as you walk around SW:GE. 

I do think your timeline might be a little tight between DD and Oga's.  I'd try to go to DD a little earlier- especially if your DS will want to take his time making selections for parts and assembling his droid.  All the different colored parts for the droids go by on a conveyor belt and you pick out the pieces and color combination you want- one of my girls must have stood there for 20min just trying to decide on her color combo even though, in theory, she already knew what she wanted going in (and she DID end up with something different from her original plan after looking at and trying out multiple options).  I don't know how much things have changed with ROTR if the land is busier but I really don't think reservations are all that necessary for Droid Depot.

You also want to get to Oga's 10-15min prior to your reservation to check in and there is usually quite a line for check-in.  They will not let you check in if your whole party isn't present (ask me how I know-LOL).


----------



## FunluvinJ23

Hello all! I'm planning my first trip to Disneyland, and was wondering if Disneyland uses one entrance for Galaxy's Edge and one exit out? I would like to enter the land through Critter Country.  I just want to get my logistics right. Any help would be great!


----------



## whoever

So far as I know, the only time you can access it is during normal park hours, which means both entrance/egress are just fine.


----------



## Going2DisneyAZ

There are 3 ways. All 3 are in and out. Critter country.  Frontierland. Fantasyland


----------



## whoever

Going2DisneyAZ said:


> There are 3 ways. All 3 are in and out. Critter country.  Frontierland. Fantasyland



Both the entrances from Frontierland are really in frontierland.  They are pretty much adjacent to eachother with nothing else in between and only intended for traffic backflow abatement on Big Thunder Trail.


----------



## FunluvinJ23

Thank you for the info everyone!


----------



## ironband74

ironband74 said:


> Last trip to Disneyland I went on Smuggler's run quite a few times.  I've heard a lot of tips and tricks out there, but no one seems to go into scoring much.  Galaxy's Edge Scoundrels did an episode on this, and I've seen one video where the crew gets the "Master Pirate" rank for scoring over 10,000 after Hondo takes his cut.  But the episode doesn't go into particulars of scoring.  I've only managed the "Pirate" rank with a best score in the 9,000s (as well as the Marauder and Scoundrel ranks).  Next time I go I want to find a crew and try and get over 10,000 and that Master Pirate badge.
> 
> But I want to understand what needs to be done to get the best score possible.
> Each station gives you a score breakdown.
> 
> 
> Engineers seem to be the easiest to quantify and have the following categories:
> Repairs
> Harpoons
> Reeling
> Power-Up
> 
> Repairs seem pretty straight forward, and it seems that you get 100 credits per successful repair, or thereabouts.
> Harpoons are for firing the harpoons at the cargo, which you can do a maximum of twice.  It looks like you get 300 credits per harpoon
> Reeling is for reeling in the harpoons, which I think you only do on the second container (correct me if I'm wrong).  It seems that the faster you can tap the button, the more credits you get.  Up to a maximum of 600 perhaps?  One video where the guy was really tapping he got 585.
> 
> Power-Up is a score for when you have to power up the Falcon.  I'm not sure if half of this is for when you power up at the beginning or if it is all for when you power up mid mission.  Looks like 300?
> 
> So max Engineer score is 1500 credits plus 100 per repair or so?
> 
> 
> 
> Gunners are a little harder to figure.  First you see an Accuracy score.  Some folks say that this makes a difference in your score.
> 
> Then the categories display as:
> Times Shot
> Tie Kills
> Missiles
> Power-Up
> 
> Times shot seems to be how many times you get shot by enemy Tie Fighters.  Originally I thought that this was a negative based on how many times you fired your weapon.  But watching a video where they didn't touch any buttons showed a negative 1650, so I think this is really about how many times you get hit by enemy fire.
> 
> Tie Kills obviously is how many Ties you kill multiplied by some number.  Some folks say you get more points for manual control vs auto.  And there also seems to be some accuracy component, but I can't figure it out.   I've seen values ranging from 80 credits per tie to 120 credits per tie, but I'm not sure how it all figures.
> 
> Missiles is for shooting the missiles at the train at the end, and seems to be worth 300
> 
> Power-Up is just like for the engineers.
> 
> So Max Gunner score is 600 + number of ties shot down times some number - number of times hit by enemy fire times some number
> 
> 
> 
> And then Pilots:
> Collisions
> Hyperspace
> Boosts
> Power-Up
> Collisions seems self explainatory - looks like -100 or -150 credits for each time you collide with something.
> 
> Hyperspace you get to do twice, and it seems to be worth 300 credits each time you successfully jump.
> 
> Boosts - as far as I know, you boost twice, once to get out of the atmosphere on Batuu and once to escape the collapsing tunnel on Coruscant.  I think you get 300 for each.
> 
> Power-Up - looks like 300 credits for each pilot.  Since the Pilot scores are combined on one readout, they get 600 total.
> 
> So max combined pilot score looks to be 1800 - number of collisions times some number.
> 
> 
> It seems that repairs that the engineers do can mitigate the loss of points caused by pilot collisions or enemy fire taken that are subtracted from those scores. So if a collision costs 150 points, but the engineer fixes it and gets 100 back, the net loss to the crew is only 50.
> 
> Unfortunately, a lot of the videos I've watched don't show the score breakdown, so it is hard to figure out what's what based on those.
> 
> But the overall score looks to be 1800 - collisions + 1200 + tie kills - times shot +1500 + repairs + coaxium - Hondo's cut.
> 
> So, for those of you who are Smuggler's Run fanatics, here's what I'm trying to figure out:
> 
> How is the gunner "tie kills" score calculated, and what effect does accuracy and manual vs. auto control have?
> What is the maximum number of ties that each gunner can take down?
> Does performance in the asteroid field matter, or is it essentially "extra time" that doesn't figure into the score?
> What is the coaxium worth? And what is Hondo's cut not including damage to the Falcon?
> Are all collisions equal? Or do some "cost" more than others?
> If the pilots fly perfectly and the gunners shoot everything before it shoots us, do the engineers still get random repairs to do?
> What is wrong with me that I am obsessing over this?



Apparently there is an Easter Egg mode in MFSR now being called "Chewie Mode"- Fresh Baked released a video, though I think they might be misinterpreting the goal of the mode. Essentially you need all six participants to perform an action WHILE they activate their station - Pilots need to hold their stick all the way left/right or up/down as they press their green button. Gunners and Engineers need to hold down a white button while they activate their station (missle button for gunners, harpoon button for engineers).

If everyone does this, Hondo does not give instruction or commentary, but Chewbacca does.

Fresh Baked is of the belief that the purpose of this mode is to crash the falcon as much as possible to make Chewie angry. However I think that if you do the actions and activate "Chewie Mode" you can then fly the mission as well as you like. Not sure if there is a bonus to your score for using this mode...but it would be cool if there were.

If anyone has tried this or does try this, let me know.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Purplegal said:


> Hello! We are going in April and want to do the droid depot- can someone who has done it tell me if it's worth it? I have an almost 6 year old son that LOVES Star Wars, but is a perfectionist and gets upset if toys don't look/work correctly. Does the remote control work well? Is it really worth $100? lol
> 
> Also- we have reservations at Oga's at 3:05 pm....if I booked the droid for 2:10 is that enough time? How long does it take?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I thought it was worth it. The droid is very well made and durable (we have an R2 unit). My 5-year-old son was absolutely overjoyed by both the build process and his droid. I personally love it myself and play with it. It’s freaking adorable.

I disagree with the above comment about not needing a reservation. Droid Depot seems to have picked up in popularity since ROTR opened, or maybe it’s just because the land itself is busier. I was really glad we had a reservation or we would have had to wait.
If you want a little buffer in between the DD and Oga’s, you could make DD a touch earlier but in my experience Oga’s doesn’t care if you show up a little late, especially if you explain your were just in the Droid Depot. We were a full hour late to our Oga’s reservation due to our ROTR boarding group being called and they didn’t bat an eye.


----------



## pharmama

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I disagree with the above comment about not needing a reservation. Droid Depot seems to have picked up in popularity since ROTR opened, or maybe it’s just because the land itself is busier. I was really glad we had a reservation or we would have had to wait.
> If you want a little buffer in between the DD and Oga’s, you could make DD a touch earlier but in my experience Oga’s doesn’t care if you show up a little late, especially if you explain your were just in the Droid Depot. We were a full hour late to our Oga’s reservation due to our ROTR boarding group being called and they didn’t bat an eye.



Thanks for the more recent data point.  When we were in there last in December it wasn't very busy but, as I mentioned in my post, I was wondering if things had changed with ROTR.  Good to know its better to have a reservation now.


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

Any fellow Canadians have any experience bring their light sabers home on West Jet?  Just trying to think ahead for our upcoming trip in May.


----------



## 22Tink

My daughter and son in law just got back a few weeks ago from Disneyland. They flew WestJet and had no issues bringing their light saber home as a carry on item.


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

Thank you for that info 22Tink.  I wasn't super keen on having to send it home separately so knowing there is no problem bring it as carry on is a big relief.  Thanks again.


----------



## Silvermist999

We have brought our son’s light sabers as carryon on WestJet (wouldn’t fit into our suitcases actually).


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

Thanks Silvermist999


----------



## yesmylove

My adult daughter brought one home in her carry on, no problems.


----------



## midnight star

For people that have built a droid lately, how have the CM's been? Today one of my friends built one, and the CM's seemed so unenthused about being there. Plus they only had a few CM's working the stations so when it was time to activate your droid, he had to wait a while, even after pressing the button. When I built mine during the reservation period, the CM's were attentive, lively, and were in character the whole time. Makes me kind of sad since I told him how great my experience was, but this time it was pretty blah.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

midnight star said:


> For people that have built a droid lately, how have the CM's been? Today one of my friends built one, and the CM's seemed so unenthused about being there. Plus they only had a few CM's working the stations so when it was time to activate your droid, he had to wait a while, even after pressing the button. When I built mine during the reservation period, the CM's were attentive, lively, and were in character the whole time. Makes me kind of sad since I told him how great my experience was, but this time it was pretty blah.


So our experience was weird. We started out with one girl, who seemed somewhat unenthused. Then she disappeared and we had to wait a while to “activate” our droid because another guy was helping multiple people. He was great though. Very helpful and fun. So I’m glad we ended up with him in the end. It was very busy when we were in there and it seemed like they didn’t have enough CMs.


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> So our experience was weird. We started out with one girl, who seemed somewhat unenthused. Then she disappeared and we had to wait a while to “activate” our droid because another guy was helping multiple people. He was great though. Very helpful and fun. So I’m glad we ended up with him in the end. It was very busy when we were in there and it seemed like they didn’t have enough CMs.


When we got there it wasn't that busy. There was no line to pay and there were maybe 3 groups building one. However as more people came, it was apparent that the 2 CM's weren't enough so that is what slowed down the process. And when we left that's when I noticed there was actually a line to pay. 

Overall the experience wasn't awful, but it wasn't nearly as fun as when I did it. My friend has done Savi's and he 100% said Savi's is better. The droid came out cute though!


----------



## Kellina

We're planning on doing the Droid Depot with our 2 kids. I really don't want to drag around 2 droids all day no matter how cool the beeps and boops are!! 

Can they be sent to a package pickup at the front of the park? It takes a few hours, right? I've never done it before.


----------



## Molly Meow

Kellina said:


> We're planning on doing the Droid Depot with our 2 kids. I really don't want to drag around 2 droids all day no matter how cool the beeps and boops are!!
> 
> Can they be sent to a package pickup at the front of the park? It takes a few hours, right? I've never done it before.



I'm not sure about package pickup but when we built ours last month, the CM mentioned that they do "droid daycare" there at the shop.  You just drop it off and come back!


----------



## LonandChaCha

Kellina said:


> We're planning on doing the Droid Depot with our 2 kids. I really don't want to drag around 2 droids all day no matter how cool the beeps and boops are!!
> 
> Can they be sent to a package pickup at the front of the park? It takes a few hours, right? I've never done it before.


I read somewhere, that yes, they will deliver them to your room, just show your receipt. We are doing it and I wondered the same.


----------



## LonandChaCha

Molly Meow said:


> CM mentioned that they do "droid daycare" there at the shop.  You just drop it off and come back!


That’s awesome, too!


----------



## Kellina

Molly Meow said:


> I'm not sure about package pickup but when we built ours last month, the CM mentioned that they do "droid daycare" there at the shop.  You just drop it off and come back!


Droid daycare!! Hilarious!!

We aren't staying on property so we can't do room delivery unfortunately!


----------



## becauseimnew

We have reservations for Friday night, I can get more info on droid daycare and package pickup


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From this week's MP _DLR Update_ (2/24/20):

*Unlock "Chewie Mode" on Millenium Falcon: Smuggler's Run*
The folks at Fresh Baked Disney learned about an update at Millenium Falcon: Smuggler's Run at Disneyland, and have posted a video about how to unlock a special Chewbacca Mode on the ride. As they explain it, it's something like a cheat code on a video game console, and you must have a full six-person crew ready to act as soon as you get into the cockpit to activate controls in a certain order:


> "Here’s how to trigger Chewy mode:
> First and foremost, do not ACTIVATE your position right away like you normally do. Left and right pilots need to push their controls to the extreme left/right or extreme up/down. Once you’ve done that, hit your activation button.
> Engineers and Gunners need to hit one of the white buttons on their console before hitting the orange activation button. Kind of like using the shift key on a keyboard.
> Finally, be sure you’ve done this BEFORE the cast members finish checking your seatbelts (pull the yellow thingy) and he hits his ok to go button.
> And that’s it. Do it right and Chewy will be yelling at you for 5 minutes. Miss a step and you get Hondo and his canisters."


You can watch their experience here—jump to the 10-minute mark if you want to skip the line and pre-show.


----------



## woody74

How long does the droid building session last at Droid Depot?  Is it closer to an hour or half hour?  Thanx


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

woody74 said:


> How long does the droid building session last at Droid Depot?  Is it closer to an hour or half hour?  Thanx


Honestly, it depends how busy they are and how long you take to select your droit parts. My son took a lot longer time choosing what colors he wanted than I anticipated. The day we went it was busy so we had a to wait a little bit between building our droid and activating it. They didn’t seem to have enough CMs working that day. All in all, from the time of payment to the time we walked out the door it took us an hour, but I’ve heard of people doing this in a much shorter period of time.


----------



## woody74

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Honestly, it depends how busy they are and how long you take to select your droit parts. My son took a lot longer time choosing what colors he wanted than I anticipated. The day we went it was busy so we had a to wait a little bit between building our droid and activating it. They didn’t seem to have enough CMs working that day. All in all, from the time of payment to the time we walked out the door it took us an hour, but I’ve heard of people doing this in a much shorter period of time.


I think my DD already has a pretty good idea of what she wants to build.  Hopefully it won't be too busy at the time of her reservation.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Speaking of droids, the policy in the land has been that droids must be carried or worn in a backpack when in the land, i.e., your kid can’t play with their awesome droid in the land. But today they had a neat little place open with two CMs playing with some droids. I think it was a ploy to get people to go build a droid but they were happy to let my son play with his there. I hope these little droid playgrounds are permanent because my son had the best time driving his droid around with the others.


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Speaking of droids, the policy in the land has been that droids must be carried or worn in a backpack when in the land, i.e., your kid can’t play with their awesome droid in the land. But today they had a neat little place open with two CMs playing with some droids. I think it was a ploy to get people to go build a droid but they were happy to let my son play with his there. I hope these little droid playgrounds are permanent because my son had the best time driving his droid around with the others.
> 
> View attachment 477038


I saw it on Sunday! It was so cute watching all the kids play with their droids.


----------



## midnight star

woody74 said:


> How long does the droid building session last at Droid Depot?  Is it closer to an hour or half hour?  Thanx


I built mine in about 15 minutes. The longest part was paying since there was a line. But I built mine during the reservation period in June..so that might be outdated in regards to wait times. They were very well staffed. They helped me screw things on, activated it right away when I was done.


----------



## Iceman93

Tennor said:


> How much time do you spend in the new land?
> Do you skip other experiences now? What do you miss to do Star Wars instead?



Not much time.  We've wandered through a few times, but are in the "this land is devoid of energy and looks like a worn-out third-world place we don't really want to be in" camp.

It's kind of funny, but when planning DL days I tend to just forget about SW:GE (much like I do Toontown).  When we're there and walking by, I'm like, "Oh, yeah--Toontown! (or SW:GE)" and we'll wander around if we don't have anything better to do at the time.  And I'm the "Disney expert" among my friends and coworkers so they always ask for my help planning Disney days--I don't even think about SW:GE when giving them tips and advice--that's how "not on the radar" it is to me.


----------



## LizzyS

ironband74 said:


> As I understand it, you can take your lightsaber over to first order cargo to deliver to your hotel room or for pick up at the front of the park if you don't want to carry it around.



I did this on Sunday and they've changed it from FO Cargo to drop off and pick up at Droid Depot before close or have it sent to your Disney hotel.

I went to FO Cargo first and they sent me to Droid Depot.


----------



## LizzyS

midnight star said:


> For people that have built a droid lately, how have the CM's been? Today one of my friends built one, and the CM's seemed so unenthused about being there. Plus they only had a few CM's working the stations so when it was time to activate your droid, he had to wait a while, even after pressing the button. When I built mine during the reservation period, the CM's were attentive, lively, and were in character the whole time. Makes me kind of sad since I told him how great my experience was, but this time it was pretty blah.



The CMs were great when I built my droid on Tuesday.

It is *so* much nicer and more fun than I had imagined, too!  I built an R unit and my cat was really impressed with it last night when I was playing with it at home!


----------



## LizzyS

Kellina said:


> We're planning on doing the Droid Depot with our 2 kids. I really don't want to drag around 2 droids all day no matter how cool the beeps and boops are!!
> 
> Can they be sent to a package pickup at the front of the park? It takes a few hours, right? I've never done it before.



You can check them at Droid Depot and pick them up there any time before close.


----------



## LizzyS

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Speaking of droids, the policy in the land has been that droids must be carried or worn in a backpack when in the land, i.e., your kid can’t play with their awesome droid in the land. But today they had a neat little place open with two CMs playing with some droids. I think it was a ploy to get people to go build a droid but they were happy to let my son play with his there. I hope these little droid playgrounds are permanent because my son had the best time driving his droid around with the others.
> 
> View attachment 477038



I saw this Sunday and Tuesday, in different spots near Droid Depot; so cute!


----------



## LizzyS

I also love Galaxy's Edge, btw.  The architecture, the experiences, the roaming characters; it's great.


----------



## Kender

LizzyS said:


> The CMs were great when I built my droid on Tuesday.
> 
> It is *so* much nicer and more fun than I had imagined, too!  I built an R unit and my cat was really impressed with it last night when I was playing with it at home!



So glad I'm not the only one who played with her cat with her droid 

My dentist's office dog (chocolate lab) was *terrified* of my droid, though.


----------



## ironband74

Kender said:


> My dentist's office dog (chocolate lab) was *terrified* of my droid, though.


My yellow lab is also terrified of my son's R2 unit.


----------



## Peachy0118

Perhaps there is a better place for these but I'm brainstorming for when I build a droid soon (as I sit making a backpack for it)... and thought I'd ask the collective hive mind.

I'm build an r unit, purple and black.

What names have you used or heard for the droids in Galaxy's Edge? 

In particular, any ideas for names like KT or QT that sounds like names?

But I'd love to hear all your names!


----------



## Going2DisneyAZ

IB-L8


----------



## Going2DisneyAZ

N8V-AZ


----------



## Peachy0118

Going2DisneyAZ said:


> N8V-AZ



Why don't I get this one? Must... need... coffee...


----------



## midnight star

Peachy0118 said:


> Why don't I get this one? Must... need... coffee...


Native Arizona?


----------



## Peachy0118

midnight star said:


> Native Arizona?


Ohhhhhhhh
I'm.sure that was obvious to anyone American, wasn't it?

Thanks for explaining it!


----------



## MonocularVision

My girls named theirs BB and CC because they are girl names. (They both did R2 units).


----------



## Peachy0118

MonocularVision said:


> My girls named theirs BB and CC because they are girl names. (They both did R2 units).



Cute!


----------



## Peachy0118

DH suggested a name for mine:

QT3-14

Think that's the way I'll go...


----------



## gelatoni fan

Does anyone know if Galaxy's Edge in DL ever gave out the Traveler's Guide of Batuu with the map and decoders or was that a Hollywood Studios only thing? If so, are they still available right now?


----------



## LizzyS

Peachy0118 said:


> Perhaps there is a better place for these but I'm brainstorming for when I build a droid soon (as I sit making a backpack for it)... and thought I'd ask the collective hive mind.
> 
> I'm build an r unit, purple and black.
> 
> What names have you used or heard for the droids in Galaxy's Edge?
> 
> In particular, any ideas for names like KT or QT that sounds like names?
> 
> But I'd love to hear all your names!



I'm sort of calling the purple R-unit I built R28-D19 because those numbers are our Boarding Group numbers that we got for RoTR during our trip.


----------



## crystal1313

Does anyone know if there are cheaper light sabers in GE? My son wants to buy one but obviously cannot afford $200...but I wasn’t sure if there’s a cheaper option in GE or if he will need to buy in the Star Trader?  Thanks!


----------



## LizzyS

I don't recall seeing the cheaper ones in Galaxy's Edge, but someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

They have the legacy sabers that are sold as just a hilt for about $120 but come out to about $200 once you purchase a blade. They do have some of the cheaper plastic replica lightsabers but I'm not sure on the exact price.


----------



## crystal1313

LizzyS said:


> I don't recall seeing the cheaper ones in Galaxy's Edge, but someone correct me if I'm wrong.


Thank you!



Gaugersaurus said:


> They have the legacy sabers that are sold as just a hilt for about $120 but come out to about $200 once you purchase a blade. They do have some of the cheaper plastic replica lightsabers but I'm not sure on the exact price.


Thank you!


----------



## ironband74

I remember seeing sabers in Dok Ondar's which had fixed blades and were somewhere around the $40 price point.  All plastic, not metal.

In star trader/disney store (dtd) I saw a video that they have plastic sabers with removable blades that looked pretty decent.


----------



## crystal1313

ironband74 said:


> I remember seeing sabers in Dok Ondar's which had fixed blades and were somewhere around the $40 price point.  All plastic, not metal.
> 
> In star trader/disney store (dtd) I saw a video that they have plastic sabers with removable blades that looked pretty decent.


Awesome!  Thank you!  He's 10 and watched a video on Savi's and really wants a saber.  But I just cannot justify that price point because I know he will be REALLY hard on the saber.  $40 is much more reasonable!


----------



## bethwc101

ironband74 said:


> I remember seeing sabers in Dok Ondar's which had fixed blades and were somewhere around the $40 price point.  All plastic, not metal.
> 
> In star trader/disney store (dtd) I saw a video that they have plastic sabers with removable blades that looked pretty decent.


Are the ones in Savi's metal?


----------



## ironband74

bethwc101 said:


> Are the ones in Savi's metal?


The legacy lightsabers in Dok Ondar's and the handbuilt ones in Savi's are metal on the outside, yes. Very weighty - I was surprised at the heft.


----------



## bethwc101

ironband74 said:


> The legacy lightsabers in Dok Ondar's and the handbuilt ones in Savi's are metal on the outside, yes. Very weighty - I was surprised at the heft.


DH would probably like one if they have Luke's  I might just have to check those out. But he doesn't wan the entire saber just the hilt.


----------



## pharmama

bethwc101 said:


> DH would probably like one if they have Luke's  I might just have to check those out. But he doesn't wan the entire saber just the hilt.



They have Luke's and I believe for the legacy sabers the hilt and blade are sold separately anyway.


----------



## Peachy0118

LizzyS said:


> I'm sort of calling the purple R-unit I built R28-D19 because those numbers are our Boarding Group numbers that we got for RoTR during our trip.



Love this!


----------



## ironband74

pharmama said:


> They have Luke's and I believe for the legacy sabers the hilt and blade are sold separately anyway.


Also worth noting that if you are talking about Luke's ROTJ saber, it comes with two emitters - one that looks like the one in the film, and one that can fit the blade.  It comes in a case and you can also buy a display stand for it.


----------



## bethwc101

ironband74 said:


> Also worth noting that if you are talking about Luke's ROTJ saber, it comes with two emitters - one that looks like the one in the film, and one that can fit the blade.  It comes in a case and you can also buy a display stand for it.


Sorry, I don't know much about SW stuff. What is an emitter?


----------



## ironband74

bethwc101 said:


> Sorry, I don't know much about SW stuff. What is an emitter?


Sorry for the jargon.  The emitter is the bit at the "business end" of the light saber, from which the blade "emits."  Because Luke's saber gets very thin at that point, it isn't wide enough for a blade to fit  in/through, so they include one that looks true to the film version and one that is slightly modified in case you want to use a blade with it.


----------



## midnight star

Gothic Rosie just posted that The Child, aka Baby Yoda plush, is for sale in Batuu!! $24.99! 

Hope it lasts until next weekend!!


----------



## jenninator

Is it a pain to carry around the Droids that you can make?  Are the interactive features cool?


----------



## SteveH

Yes it is, the interactivity isn't that wonderful.  I'd be more inclined to have it held at the front of the park or to you room.


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

[


SteveH said:


> I'd be more inclined to have it held at the front of the park or to you room.


I've been meaning to ask this question, so they do hold packages at the front of the park?  Where exactly do they keep packages?  Does this include lightsabers?


----------



## Malroy

We timed ours so we were ready for a midday break and brought the droid back to the hotel. Had that not been the case, we would've put it in a locker. Did not time our lightsaber as well and wished it would fit into a locker (it did not!)


----------



## LizzyS

The backpack is pretty comfortable, but it's kind of a pain, yes.

They will check your droid or light saber and hold it for you for you to pick up *anytime before close* at Droid Depot (the back entrance, not where you check in and pay for the droid building).


----------



## LizzyS

StarWarsNerd24 said:


> [
> 
> I've been meaning to ask this question, so they do hold packages at the front of the park?  Where exactly do they keep packages?  Does this include lightsabers?



See my previous post.


----------



## LizzyS

You can also have droids and sabers sent to your hotel if you're staying on Disney property.


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

Thanks for the info LizzyS.  We are not staying on property but we are right across the street @ the BWPPI so I might just run them back to the motel room after but its good to know they will hold them as well.


----------



## wench

I don’t think it’s that bad to carry in the backpack, if your not carrying anything else with it.  If you bring another bag in the park with you normally, it becomes a big hassle to juggle them around.


----------



## midnight star

If I bring my droid in the backpack, I will bring a small wristlet or crossbody.


----------



## DesertScorpion

Hmm, I’m wondering slightly if I made a mistake of booking Savi’s and the Droid Depot back to back. My daughter and I will both be building one of each and of course it is very likely that I’ll be the one that ends up carrying everything back to the hotel...


----------



## sophy1996

Malroy said:


> We timed ours so we were ready for a midday break and brought the droid back to the hotel. Had that not been the case, we would've put it in a locker. Did not time our lightsaber as well and wished it would fit into a locker (it did not!)



A lightsaber fits in one of the largest lockers outside DL in the picnic area (we chose the largest just to be sure; I don't know about the second largest).  DH stored his there for the afternoon and then had it handy for nighttime pictures.


----------



## LizzyS

sophy1996 said:


> A lightsaber fits in one of the largest lockers outside DL in the picnic area (we chose the largest just to be sure; I don't know about the second largest).  DH stored his there for the afternoon and then had it handy for nighttime pictures.



Those lockers near the picnic areas are the only ones that will accommodate the saber; I did a lot of thinking about that before our trip, but decided to check it at Droid Depot instead.


----------



## Alicatt

Hi all. I'm not sure if this is the right place for this but has anyone had a large porg puppet break on them? Our porg's mouth won't open properly anymore and I was hoping that someone had had this happen to them and might be able to tell me how to fix it.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Alicatt said:


> Hi all. I'm not sure if this is the right place for this but has anyone had a large porg puppet break on them? Our porg's mouth won't open properly anymore and I was hoping that someone had had this happen to them and might be able to tell me how to fix it.



You could try contacting Disney but they won’t do anything until the parks reopen. My lightsaber’s battery compartment was defective and they had just finished verifying my lightsaber purchase (took them about a month to do that!) and when the parks closed I got an email saying they can’t send me a replacement piece until the closure is lifted. But after the chaos is over, you could try reaching out to them.

You could also ask for advice on Reddit or the SWGE page on FB. Both groups are very active about all things SWGE and someone might know how to fix it!


----------



## midnight star

Playing with the droid depot app! You can connect your droid to it if you have one!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

midnight star said:


> Playing with the droid depot app! You can connect your droid to it if you have one!
> View attachment 492978


This sounds like fun but one of our droid’s legs recently stopped working so he can’t move.   I wish there was a way to get a replacement part during the quarantine!


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> This sounds like fun but one of our droid’s legs recently stopped working so he can’t move.   I wish there was a way to get a replacement part during the quarantine!


I wonder if you can call and ask for a new one? Someone above had issues with their lightsaber and got a new part sent to them.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

midnight star said:


> I wonder if you can call and ask for a new one? Someone above had issues with their lightsaber and got a new part sent to them.



I’m waiting on a lightsaber part and was told I wouldn’t receive it until the parks reopened.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> This sounds like fun but one of our droid’s legs recently stopped working so he can’t move.   I wish there was a way to get a replacement part during the quarantine!


Oh no!  Meanwhile, we may have accidentally left R2-Izzy outside in a torrential downpour overnight, and she’s fine.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

midnight star said:


> I wonder if you can call and ask for a new one? Someone above had issues with their lightsaber and got a new part sent to them.


Hmmmmm who do I call?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Oh no!  Meanwhile, we may have accidentally left R2-Izzy outside in a torrential downpour overnight, and she’s fine.


Wow! That is impressive durability! Glad she’s OK! 

It’s strange because we didn’t even damage the droid or anything. The leg worked one day and stopped working the next.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Hmmmmm who do I call?



Email them: merchandise.guest.services@disneyparks.com

But be prepared to be told what I was- no replacements until the park reopens. I also had to provide a receipt too.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Just for fun from the Disney Parks Blog:
#DisneyMagicMoments: May the 4th Be with You in Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance at Disneyland Park and Disney’s Hollywood Studios
Celebrate Star Wars Day with an eBook Download of Star Wars: Queen’s Shadow, Free for a Limited Time
All-New Droid Depot App Brings Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge to Life at Home


----------



## Peachy0118

theluckyrabbit said:


> Just for fun from the Disney Parks Blog:
> #DisneyMagicMoments: May the 4th Be with You in Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance at Disneyland Park and Disney’s Hollywood Studios
> Celebrate Star Wars Day with an eBook Download of Star Wars: Queen’s Shadow, Free for a Limited Time
> All-New Droid Depot App Brings Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge to Life at Home



Aw the book us free to US only :-(


----------



## Pkltm

Droid question. My droid will work for a few minutes, then just stops. I have to open him (BB) and turn him off and on again, and then he does it again a few minutes later. We just replaced the batteries.

Any thoughts.


----------



## Disneychoirnerd

Are there pre-fab droids for purchase? Are they cheaper? Or do I have to do the build experience to get a droid?


----------



## pharmama

Disneychoirnerd said:


> Are there pre-fab droids for purchase? Are they cheaper? Or do I have to do the build experience to get a droid?



Yes, you can buy prebuilt versions of R2-D2 and BB-8 at Droid Depot if you don't want to build a custom one.  However, they are the same price ($99.99) as building your own.  Technically I think if you were trying to build your own version of R2-D2 to match the pre-built you would have to buy one of the add on appearance kits to get all the blue pieces for the main body so I suppose if you just want an exact R2-D2 replica its slightly cheaper to buy off the shelf.  I believe BB-8 can be made exact without extra pieces.

The Droid Depot prebuilt BB-8 model is currently available on ShopDisney as well.


----------



## shadowranger

how ever you want to call it i need help with looking for a new backpack/daypack.i want one that will fit within their requirements(18 high 15 wide and 24 long).i'm driving to disneyland but AFTER there's a vaccine .roaming park with a face mask would not be fun. i won't be bring anything but the pack and a light jacket in but i'll be leaving with a good sized haul from galaxy's edge.namely(also if it helps i'm not going to take the boxes they are put in since they'll be in my pack) 2 droids in the morning with 2 boxes of body panels for them. both holocrons and all the kybers i can buy,some savi lightsabers and stands for them,also 2 personalty chips for 2 more droids before i leave.so the packs i've looked at have features that i want and like so please be within those for help.i DO NOT like those packs with strings for straps or sling type bags/packs. i prefer packs with the chest and hip straps.can't seem to post the links. i don't ride roller coasters.just don't like them but i'm ok with the Indiana jones ride which i can just as easily skip

ok what i've looked at is:
*High Sierra Access Laptop Backpack
The North Face Surge Backpack
The North Face Recon Backpack
FENGDONG 40L Waterproof Lightweight Hiking,Camping,Travel Backpack for Men Women
WolfWarriorX Men Backpacks Large Capacity Military Tactical Hiking Expandable 39L-60L Backpack(to tall maybe???)
MOUNTAINTOP 40L Unisex Hiking/Camping Backpack
REEBOW GEAR Military Tactical Backpack Large Army 3 Day Assault Pack Molle Bag Backpacks*


that's it for me.if there are better alternatives i'm happy to hear them and check them out. remember this is all for AFTER there is a vaccine.i'm not going until then


----------



## theluckyrabbit

shadowranger said:


> how ever you want to call it i need help with looking for a new backpack/daypack.i want one that will fit within their requirements(18 high 15 wide and 24 long).i'm driving to disneyland but AFTER there's a vaccine .roaming park with a face mask would not be fun. i won't be bring anything but the pack and a light jacket in but i'll be leaving with a good sized haul from galaxy's edge.namely(also if it helps i'm not going to take the boxes they are put in since they'll be in my pack) 2 droids in the morning with 2 boxes of body panels for them. both holocrons and all the kybers i can buy,some savi lightsabers and stands for them,also 2 personalty chips for 2 more droids before i leave.so the packs i've looked at have features that i want and like so please be within those for help.i DO NOT like those packs with strings for straps or sling type bags/packs. i prefer packs with the chest and hip straps.can't seem to post the links. i don't ride roller coasters.just don't like them but i'm ok with the Indiana jones ride which i can just as easily skip...


Have you seen the update below? Given that it's regarding WDW, but it doesn't seem to bode well for DL right now. 



hiroMYhero said:


> It’s been Tweeted out by a journalist who covers Disney. She also uses Scott Gustin and Ryan / rteetz as sources:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274383454424031232


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the Parks Blog today:
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-by-star-wars-galaxys-edge-landing-at-target/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Also from the Parks Blog:
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ds-creation-announced-at-san-diego-comic-con/


----------



## TikiTikiFan

https://www.ocregister.com/2020/07/...festivals-coming-to-disneylands-galaxys-edge/
This would be awesome!!!!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Back in stock on Shop Disney!





*Bespin Mug by Starbucks – Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back | shopDisney*
Explore the outer reaches, and beyond, with the Starbucks Been There Series – Star Wars Collection mugs. Relive adventures in a galaxy far, far away while sipping from this mug illustrated with iconic elements and characters of the cloud city Bespin.



www.shopdisney.com




*Dagobah Mug by Starbucks – Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back | shopDisney*
Explore the outer reaches, and beyond, with the Starbucks Been There Series – Star Wars Collection mugs. Relive adventures in a galaxy far, far away while sipping from this mug illustrated with iconic elements and characters of the bog planet Dagobah.



www.shopdisney.com




*Hoth Mug by Starbucks – Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back | shopDisney*
Explore the outer reaches, and beyond, with the Starbucks Been There Series – Star Wars Collection mugs. Relive adventures in a galaxy far, far away while sipping from this stylish ceramic mug illustrated with iconic elements and characters of the ice planet Hoth.



www.shopdisney.com


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

theluckyrabbit said:


> Back in stock on Shop Disney


Thank you @theluckyrabbit  for the heads up on these, I just placed my order.  The awesomeness of these mugs is off the charts, as you can see i am very excited about them.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Target just released more SWGE themed merch online and in stores. Some really cute stuffed animals among them!


----------



## midnight star

TikiTikiFan said:


> Target just released more SWGE themed merch online and in stores. Some really cute stuffed animals among them!


Just came from Target an hour ago looking for them lol. Didn't see any.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Recipe for the Cliff Dweller at Oga's Cantina:
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-edge-with-specialty-drink-from-ogas-cantina/


----------



## TikiTikiFan

midnight star said:


> Just came from Target an hour ago looking for them lol. Didn't see any.



Bummer! I haven’t gone in the store yet but I looked on the app and noticed it’s not in stock at all the Targets yet by me so maybe check on the app to see when it comes in?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Now on Shop Disney:

BB-Ate: Awaken to the Force of Breakfast and Brunch Cookbook – _Star Wars_, $18.99
_Star Wars:_ Galaxy's Edge: The Official Black Spire Outpost Cookbook, $35
Wookiee Cookies : A _Star Wars_ Cookbook, $18.99


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/brand-new-the-mandalorian-season-two-trailer-released/


----------



## LizzyS

TikiTikiFan said:


> Target just released more SWGE themed merch online and in stores. Some really cute stuffed animals among them!



I HAD to buy the tauntaun on ebay because I love them and it is SO CUTE.  The sounds it makes are adorable.

I'd like to get the lothcat, too, but we'll see if it ever comes back in stock at Target.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...heading-to-disney-springs-and-shopdisney-com/


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

Something new and cool just announced:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-disney-springs-and-downtown-disney-district/
head on over to this link to vote for the new Legacy lightsaber that will be made available to all aspiring Jedi young and old.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Hooray for "The Mandalorian"!
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...eographic-win-2020-creative-arts-emmy-awards/


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Looking for advice from those that have done the Savi's lightsaber experience. DH and I are thinking about building two each, but not sure if they are worth it. We have many different lightsabers of our own made custom for our 501st characters and fencing blade versions. I know several 501st members have told us the experience is unreal and a must do for SW fans.

I would love to hear anyone's thoughts on what you have built, how you liked it.

Thanks in advance for your tips and stories.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...spired-by-the-mandalorian-with-mando-mondays/


----------



## ironband74

The Sunrise Student said:


> Looking for advice from those that have done the Savi's lightsaber experience. DH and I are thinking about building two each, but not sure if they are worth it. We have many different lightsabers of our own made custom for our 501st characters and fencing blade versions. I know several 501st members have told us the experience is unreal and a must do for SW fans.
> 
> I would love to hear anyone's thoughts on what you have built, how you liked it.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your tips and stories.


It's definitely a must do at least once.  I don't know about building two each, unless you really wanted to have one of each flavor in the household.

I was really on the fence about doing it and flip flopped a few times leading up to our trip, but I received a $100 gift card for Christmas (our trip was the 28-31 of December) and decided to do it. My older son (22) decided to join me, and that meant that both my wife and younger son were able to come to the "show." We opted for the last time slot of the day on the 28th, so it was late at night.

I used my gift card and I also bought a spira earlier in the day, so I could use it to pay for the balance. It was a cool touch and another souvenir to keep along with the pin they give you when you choose your lightsaber's theme.

I had seen some video clips of the experience (but not the whole thing), and my thoughts going in were "The saber will be cool, the show is stupid hokey, but, maybe my kid will enjoy it."

I was not prepared.  The cast member who led the session was really into his role and took us on quite a journey.  I was shocked at how emotional the experience was for me, and I actually teared up at one point.

One thing I do when I feel sad during all this lockdown craziness is pull out my saber, ignite it, and twirl it around for a bit.  Always makes me smile, always takes me back to that happy moment. 

I would say if you have not watched videos of the building sessions, don't. Let your inner child embrace the story and the fantasy. In the end, it was totally worth it to do it once. I doubt it would have the same impact if I did it again, though, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## LizzyS

The Sunrise Student said:


> Looking for advice from those that have done the Savi's lightsaber experience. DH and I are thinking about building two each, but not sure if they are worth it. We have many different lightsabers of our own made custom for our 501st characters and fencing blade versions. I know several 501st members have told us the experience is unreal and a must do for SW fans.
> 
> I would love to hear anyone's thoughts on what you have built, how you liked it.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your tips and stories.



It was really fun, but I think I'd only build one each. The quality is good for the price, but it doesn't compare to more expensive sabers (for example, my saberforge saber) and, since you mentioned you have several others, I wouldn't splurge for multiples each.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

LizzyS said:


> It was really fun, but I think I'd only build one each. The quality is good for the price, but it doesn't compare to more expensive sabers (for example, my saberforge saber) and, since you mentioned you have several others, I wouldn't splurge for multiples each.



I would second this. The battery compartment on mine is all busted (just looks like a defect) so until Disneyland opens I can’t get a replacement piece. Was disappointed to open it up and see that when I went to change the batteries for the first time. The experience is great and I have no regrets but there’s better quality out there.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HT: @midnight star 


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CFq0Oj7j84f/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

New from Loungefly on Shop Disney:


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the Disney Parks Blog:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...edge-a-crash-of-fate-free-for-a-limited-time/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Star Wars collection back in stock!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

New from Corkcicle:

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/10/star-wars-x-corkcicle-rwb1/


----------



## theluckyrabbit




----------



## theluckyrabbit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317163991014252545


----------



## theluckyrabbit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319686628516843521


----------



## theluckyrabbit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320783969852493824


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HT: @PollyannaMom


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://www.columbia.com/starwars/?...nid=COL_US_20201031_SWMandalorianTeaser_26391


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://www.shopdisney.com/darth-va...373866M.html?isProductSearch=0&plpPosition=13
https://www.shopdisney.com/endor-sp...373848M.html?isProductSearch=0&plpPosition=31


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://www.shopdisney.com/the-chil...39213186.html?isProductSearch=0&plpPosition=9
https://www.shopdisney.com/the-chil...212851.html?isProductSearch=0&plpPosition=169


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the ROTR Superthread (HT: @Mathmagicland ):

Disney’s D23 Fan Club is offering some special virtual programming next week, This one about SWGE is available for anyone to watch-

Monday, 11/16
Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge – Storytelling through Merchandise
Premieres: 3 p.m. PT / 6 p.m. ET
Watch Here: D23.com | Facebook.com/DisneyD23 |  YouTube.com/DisneyD23

Meet the Disney Theme Park Merchandising team who help to bring Batuu to life as they explore the rich storytelling that goes into the exotic and authentic imports of Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://www.toynk.com/collections/b...&ranSiteID=TnL5HPStwNw-lqOY3ABTEZnFbEaFRy4Jyw


----------



## theluckyrabbit

New on Shop Disney:

https://www.shopdisney.com/the-chil...71019207.html?isProductSearch=0&plpPosition=7
https://www.shopdisney.com/the-chil...ProductSearch=0&plpPosition=8&guestFacing=New
https://www.shopdisney.com/the-chil...ProductSearch=0&plpPosition=9&guestFacing=New
https://www.shopdisney.com/the-chil...roductSearch=0&plpPosition=10&guestFacing=New


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/11/williams-sonoma-baby-yoda-macarons-rwb1/
https://insidethemagic.net/2020/11/hot-cocoa-bomb-baby-yoda-kc1/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331719890160402432


----------



## theluckyrabbit

New Mandolorian Merch for the holidays on Shop Disney!

https://www.shopdisney.com/the-chil...381599M.html?isProductSearch=0&plpPosition=10
https://www.shopdisney.com/the-chil...0117607.html?isProductSearch=0&plpPosition=17
Back in stock:

https://www.shopdisney.com/dagobah-...uctSearch=0&plpPosition=4&searchType=redirect


----------



## theluckyrabbit

(HT: @GDUL)


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/12/mandalorian-christmas-special-kc1/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mandalorian Darksaber Pre-Order on Shop Disney:

https://www.shopdisney.com/mandalor...33962220.html?isProductSearch=0&plpPosition=1


----------



## theluckyrabbit

In need of a holiday smile?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341367953514762240


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HT: @Summer2018


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Shipment #3 from the Droid Depot has arrived at Shop Disney:

https://www.shopdisney.com/uniquely-disney/parks-inspired/star-wars-trading-post/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Grogu Goes Grocery Shopping:


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HT: @tarheelmjfan


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HT: @mrsap


----------



## theluckyrabbit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350233850069221377


----------



## theluckyrabbit

A smile for the day: https://insidethemagic.net/2021/01/the-imperial-march-of-the-household-items-ky1/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

A Nebula Named for The Child!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351199683876696064


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HT: @willowsnn3


----------



## Jenna Presley

I'm sure this has been answered but we have had our R2 driods home for about a week and 2 still work but the other just makes a couple of sad sounding noises and then nothing.   Any ideas how to fixt this?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Jenna Presley said:


> I'm sure this has been answered but we have had our R2 driods home for about a week and 2 still work but the other just makes a couple of sad sounding noises and then nothing.   Any ideas how to fixt this?


Following ... one of the legs on our R2 droid stopped working over the summer and with DL closed we’ve been unable to bring him in to be looked at.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Jenna Presley said:


> I'm sure this has been answered but we have had our R2 driods home for about a week and 2 still work but the other just makes a couple of sad sounding noises and then nothing.   Any ideas how to fixt this?


My first instinct is to try changing the batteries. If that doesn't work you can try calling guest relations and see if they can help you.


----------



## midnight star

Droid depot is selling droid parts. This is from today (5/7/21) .


----------



## ashmac8

Does Savi not book 60 days out?  I am doing my mock bookings for practice runs (trip 8/4-8/6) and it looks like reservations are only open through 7/23 while dining is open through 7/30.  Is it typically a week behind?  This is a must do for my son and husband so I want to make sure I give us the best shot for our first choice of times.


----------

